# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) >  Εκτελούνται πάσης φύσεως Ελαιοχρωματισμοί - Μετασκευές - Ανακατασκευές πλοίων !!!

## Espresso Venezia

Ανοίγω αυτό το thread στο οποίο θα μπορούμε να στέλνουμε φώτος, σχέδια, και την γνώμη μας, για το πως θα φαίνονταν τα πλοία που αγαπάμε, είτε μέσα από κάποια άλλη σχεδιαστική άποψη, είτε από θέμα χρωματισμού και σινιάλων τους.

Αφήστε λοιπόν την φαντασία σας να ...οργιάσει, και στείλτε εδώ τις δικές σας γραφιστικές προτάσεις.  :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ιδού λοιπόν και ο Θεόφιλος (μιας και αρκετός λόγος έγινε περί λευκών ...μυστακίων), με τα νέα του χρώματα.

Πάντως από ότι φαίνεται, εκ του αποτελέσματος, δεν του πάνε και άσχημα τα...άσπρα μουστάκια !!! Του δίνουν μια κάποια ...γοητεία βρε αδερφέ !!!

THEOFILOS_3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εξαιρετικό! Μήπως να το στείλουμε στην ΝΕΛ για να μήν κάνουν καμιά βλακεία?

----------


## Νaval22

To ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ είναι πολύ δύσκολη περίπτωση αλλά νομίζω ότι το μπλέ δε πρέπει να πάει πάνω απο τις φωλιές των αγκυρών

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάντως ρε παιδιά βλέποντας την ...50 μέτρα και βάλε  :Razz:  *πλώρη του QM*, δεν μπορώ παρά να παρατηρήσω ότι αυτοί οι Σκωτσέζοι είναι πολύ ...κουτόφραγκοι !!!

Δεν κάνουν λίγο κατά δω, να δουν για πότε τα σαίνια μας, θα φτάναν τον καθρέφτη του βάπορα μέχρι το Μ του Μary !!!  :Razz:

----------


## cmitsos

το σχέδιο της τσιμινιέρας είναι τελείως άκυρο...το κοκκινο του πήγαινε καλύτερα...αν είχαν λίγο λευκό στα πλάγια ίσως ήταν καλύτερα....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Επειδή πολύ κουβέντα κάνουμε τελευταία για τα νέα χρώματα της Αριάδνης (μας αρέσουν, δεν μας αρέσουν), αλλά και επειδή αυτά τα νέα χρώματα 
-όπως και να το κάνουμε- είναι ένα ''μπέρδεμα'' HSW με ΑΝΕΚ, ιδού και μία καθαρή ...ΑΝΕΚΙΚΗ :mrgreen: εμφάνιση του πλοίου για να κάνετε κρίσεις και συγκρίσεις 
επί ξεκάθαρων καταστάσεων.

Εξάλλου, δεν νομίζω ότι θα αργήσουμε και πολύ να το δούμε -κάπως τουλάχιστον- έτσι.  :Wink: 

Η -έστω υποθετική- φώτο είναι αφιερωμένη στον φίλο μου τον ...Μανόλο. :mrgreen:

ARIADNE_ANEK.jpg

----------


## marioskef

Και έτσι δείχνει υπέροχο, νομίζω όμως πως όλοι συμφωνούμε πως η τσιμινιέρα αποτελεί παραφωνία... Κρίμα...
Πάντως παρά την πίστη σου οτι σύνομα θα το δούμε με πλήρη χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ, νομίζω οτι κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα γίνει για τα Χανιά... Φέτος τις μέρες που είναι δρομολογημένο το Αριάδνη, θα υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τις καμπίνες. Ευτυχώς που έχει πολλές αεροπορικές και καταπίνει εύκολα τον κόσμο γιατί διαφορετικά...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε συ Γιωργο εχεις βαλθει να μας τρελανεις;Δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι πιο ρεαλιστικο το δημιουργημα σου.Πραγματικα *ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ*.Αν μου ελεγες οτι ειναι πραγματικη φωτογραφια θα το πιστευα 100%.Επισης να απευθυνθω στους ανθρωπους της ΑΝΕΚ.Αν το πλοιο περασει στα χερια τους και δεν το βαψουν οπως μας δειχνει ο Γιωργος θα ειναι απαραδεκτοι.Γιωργο στειλτο στην ΑΝΕΚ ως προταση δεν κανω πλακα.

----------


## manolis m.

pote ha tin feroume kai autin tin koukla ?????????????...sxedia etoima exoume gia metaskeui etsi aki alliws...Oso gia tin afierwsi s euxaristw poly file Giwrgo....zwgrafises pragamatika...TELEIO..steile to stin anek...mpas kai ston deksameniso-etisis to vapsoune...kai pali mprav..mikrina ta koumoutsogrammata kai isiwsa tin suzarismeni kriti pou itan san stravoximenos loukoumas...xixixi...ta pneumatika dikaiwmata tou filou ESPRESSO VEN.

----------


## agnostos

Να και μια εκδοχη με βελτιωμενη τσιμινιερα πανω στο εργο του φιλου esspresso venezia ο οποιος exei kai to copyright της φωτο... :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Το άσπρο το κάνει πιο αεροδυναμικό!!!Του ταιριάζει! :Razz:

----------


## ChiefMate

Paidia pws fantazomoun egw tin Ariadne...Pio liti k pio omorfi!Pisteyw na vgalete akri!

----------


## Leo

Παρόλω που δεν με χαλάει κι έτσι και μου αρέσει, ναι Chief δική σου vrsion είναι όντως πιο λιτή και αρμονική.

----------


## manolis m.

Edw i dikia mou ekdosi tis Ariadnis mas xwris to mpougio ekei panw mprosta sto fougaro kai me ftiagmeni tsiminiera kai siniala sta plaina..vasismeni stin fwto tou filou espresso ven.

----------


## Leo

χαχα! Ξεθαρέψατε οι ΑΝΕΚ (ίτες) [όπως λέμε ΝΕΛ (ίτες)] και βγάζετε αβέρτα σχέδια.... Blue Star ή Superfast μήπως κανείς??? Κανένας καλός ... :Razz:

----------


## ChiefMate

Paidia makran to kalitero thread tou forum!
Tha doume thaymata edw mesa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Makari na paroun oi etaireies merikes idees k na omorfinoume k allo ta limania mas!
Na sas anaferw pws etoimazw ton ELYRO......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Paidia *makran to kalitero* thread tou forum!......


Φίλε μου Chief με κάνεις και κοκκινίζω !!!  :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:

----------


## ChiefMate

Paidia simera den eixa ti na kanw k epaiksa ligo me ton Sofokli Venizelo...Den einai kati simantiko,sto ms paint egine i douleia...Akouw sxolia!Tha mas arese an itan etsi?????

Synadelfe apostole elpizw na min thymwseis pou xrisimopoiisa mia fwto sou,den eixa tou sygekrimenou ploiou sto arxeio mou..

----------


## μιχαλης79

Αν εκανες κατι διαφορετικο πισω απο την τσιμινιερα θα του πηγενε καλυτερα,τωρα εισαι σαν επικαθημενο φορτηγο  :Very Happy:  με μεγαλη καροτσα. αλλα μπραβο για τον χρονο και την φαντασια που εβαλες

----------


## Leo

Α ναι... Εμένα μ' αρέσει περισσότερο από την παρούσα version! Μπράβο λοιπόν...

----------


## ChiefMate

Paidia me ligo fantasia to kanoume elikodromio ekei pisw..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

> Synadelfe apostole elpizw na min thymwseis pou xrisimopoiisa mia fwto sou,den eixa tou sygekrimenou ploiou sto arxeio mou..


Δέν θα θυμώσω για την φώτο πρός θεού...

*ΘΥΜΩΝΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΒΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΓΙΑΠΩΝΕΖΙΚΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΚΟΥΤΑΚΙΑ!!!*

----------


## Vortigern

οταν πουλουσαν τα σουπερφαστ καταφερα να αγορασο ενα....το εφερα στην Σιφνο του εκαμα μια μικρη μετασκευη το εβαψα κιολας και να....:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Vortigern

φιλε εσπρεσσο βενετζια τη προγραμμα χρησιμοποιοις κ εφτιαξες ετσι το αριαδνι???.....προς το παρον παρτε την αδερφι του αριαδνι κ δωστε του ονομα εσεις...:lol::lol:

----------


## ndimitr93

*1/09/2008* *Ανακοίνωση*
"Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ "ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ" ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΥ. ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟ."



*Πηγή: ΑΝΕΚ LINES 
http://www.anek.gr/greek/etc/europapalace.html*

----------


## agnostos

Ε μ αυτη τη πρυμνη... εχετε φαγωθει...
δηλαδη αν ηταν ετσι 8α ηταν καλυτερο???  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgosss

Σα κολοβό είναι, ας μου επιτραπει η έκφρααση.

----------


## Vortigern

Αν μπει μια εισοδος επιβατον πιστευω ειναι ωραιο...

----------


## giorgosss

Vortigern εκεί είναι:shock:

----------


## Vortigern

> Vortigern εκεί είναι:shock:


Τοτε ας του βαλουνε και ενα φλαρο απο πανω να τελειωνουμε.....

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Ε μ αυτη τη πρυμνη... εχετε φαγωθει...
> δηλαδη αν ηταν ετσι 8α ηταν καλυτερο???


φιλε πολυ καλη η μετασκευη σου,κατι σαν να αλλαξε,αν φυγουν και εκεινα τα παραθυρα απο το 2 deck και εκεινες οι δυο πορτες απο το 1deck θα μιλαμε για αλλο καραβι :Very Happy: ΄κανε μια προσπαθεια σε παρακαλω :Very Happy: *LISSOS FANS*

----------


## Vortigern

> φιλε πολυ καλη η μετασκευη σου,κατι σαν να αλλαξε,αν φυγουν και εκεινα τα παραθυρα απο το 2 deck και εκεινες οι δυο πορτες απο το 1deck θα μιλαμε για αλλο καραβι΄κανε μια προσπαθεια σε παρακαλω*LISSOS FANS*


Σταθη κανε ονειρα το πλοιο σου θα παραμεινη ομορφο οπως ειναι...δν προκειτε να το αλλαξουν οι μετασκευες εδω μεσα....οποτε αφηστε τον ομορφο περιστεριονα οπως ειναι.....το καθε πλοιο εχει και την χαρι του

----------


## leonidas

> φιλε πολυ καλη η μετασκευη σου,κατι σαν να αλλαξε,αν φυγουν και εκεινα τα παραθυρα απο το 2 deck και εκεινες οι δυο πορτες απο το 1deck θα μιλαμε για αλλο καραβι΄κανε μια προσπαθεια σε παρακαλω*LISSOS FANS*



Δηλαδη ετσι;

----------


## kapas

> Δηλαδη ετσι;


χαχα!! κοιτα η λισσαρα οπως ολα τα αλλα κοινα καραβια!!! καλη φαση :Wink:  τις παει!! αλλα μην γινει και απτερα....

----------


## Leo

leonida...ζωγράφισες στο Λισσός. Μέχρι και οι φανατικοί (βλέπε kapas :Razz: ) είπαν σχόλια θετικά.

----------


## Speedkiller

> leonida...ζωγράφισες στο Λισσός. Μέχρι και οι φανατικοί (βλέπε kapas) είπαν σχόλια θετικά.


Ναι αλλα μου χάλασε την θάλασσα... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

Χαχαχαχαχα...Α ρε Λεο... :Very Happy: 
Ε ναι εχω ενα ταλεντο στις αλλαγες πλοιων... :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

Ας δουμε και το πλοιο του Λιο μετασκευασμενο στα ναυπηγεια μου... :Razz: 
Για σ'ενα αδερφε Λιο... :Wink:

----------


## giorgosss

Ιεράπετρα Λ θυμίζει τώρα...
Βρε αφήστε το θηρίο όπως είναι!! :Razz:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Δηλαδη ετσι;


*Ετσι φιλε leonida,τωρα εδειξε βαποριLISSOS FANS*

----------


## manolis m.

Ti lete gia auto ???
lissos.JPG

----------


## sylver23

πανω απο τους καταπελτες μανωλη ειναι μια χαρα.αλλα 2 καταπελτες οχηματων δεν μαρεσουν.καλυτερα ενας οχηματων και 2 επιβατων αριστερα δεξια.να συμβαδιζει και με την ηλικια του

----------


## manolis m.

eipes tin arxaiologia arxaiologia ??? sorry to lissos ennoousa.. !! Xaxaxa :Very Happy: ..Oriste Sylvestro...
lissosa.JPG

----------


## sylver23

τωρα μαλιστα.αυτη ειναι πρυμη!!!μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια που το φτασανε με τις μετασκευες σε αυτο το αποτελεσμα και φυσικα στον μανωλη για την αμεση στην αμεση αλλαγη που εκανε.
παιδια τι λετε??δεν ειναι κουκλα τωρα??

----------


## manolis m.

Kai egw na euxaristisw esena sylver kathws kai ta paidia pou proetoimasan to edafos kai ton Thano gia tin arxiki phwtografia !

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

*Πραγματικα με τις μετασκευες του φιλου leonida και του φιλου manoli,η βαποραρα μας εσπασε ολα τα ταμειατι καλα να γινοταν και στην πραξη αυτη η μετασκευη.LISSOS FANS

*

----------


## kapas

γιατι θελετε να το αλλαξετε? :Confused: τεσπα... και με τις 2 εκδοχες του μανωλη και με οσες ειδαμε μεχρι τωρα ειναι ωραιο αλλα εγω θελω να μεινει ετσι οπως ειναι.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  δεν εχουμε αλλο παρομιο πλοιο... ειναι μοναδικο!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Μου φαινετε οτι απο εδω και περα.... θα προσεχο τη βγαζω φωτο
                                      Απο που το βγαζω 
                             και τι βγαζω.

----------


## sunflower

Εμενα μου αρεσει παντως περισσοτερο με τη μετασκευη no1 ala Kriti II.
Αλλα ο Αλεξης εχει δικιο! Μη το πειραζετε το καημενο το ασχημουλικο! Την επομενη φορα θα το πατε στο Extreme Makeover???? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Εχω και αλλες 2 του Λισσος... :Razz: 
Θα τις βαλω αυριο... :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια! :Cool:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ειστε φοβεροι  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ειστε φοβεροι


Είστε τρελοί!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Είστε τρελοί!!!!!


Ειστε κ φοβεροί κ τρελλοί όπως ειπαν τα παιδια, αλλα κ με φοβερη φαντασια. Καταφερατε μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα να μεταμορφωσετε προς το καλυτερο το πλοιο. Προσωπικα, πέρα απο την ομολογουμενως ιδιομορφη αισθητικη του, είναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια, εχω κανει απειρα ταξιδια προς την Κρητη κ προς την Ιταλια στα πρωτα του χρονια στην Ελλαδα, κ το εχω συνδεσει με πολυ ομορφες αναμνησεις, συνεπως είτε με αλλαγές ειτε χωρις αυτες η αγαπη μου γι αυτο το πλοιο παραμενει :Smile: 

Παιδια συνεχιστε την καλη δουλεια :Wink:

----------


## mitilinios

> Είστε τρελοί!!!!!


Συμφωνώ, αλλά η τρέλα τους είναι δημιουργική και θα έλεγα και εκλεπτισμένη. :Wink:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## agnostos

Μιας και το ριξαμε στις μετασκευες να παρα8εσω και εγω μια ολοκληρωμενη και καπως ποιο εκμοντερνισμενη εκδοχη... :Wink:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Μιας και το ριξαμε στις μετασκευες να παρα8εσω και εγω μια ολοκληρωμενη και καπως ποιο εκμοντερνισμενη εκδοχη...


*Τι μας κανεις ρε φιλε βραδυατικαπραγματικα τελεια μετασκευηlissos fans*

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Μιας και το ριξαμε στις μετασκευες να παρα8εσω και εγω μια ολοκληρωμενη και καπως ποιο εκμοντερνισμενη εκδοχη...


Καλα πρεπει να σε προσλαβει η ΑΝΕΚ LINES  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Ετσι όπως το πάτε σε λίγο μόνο κουτια θα έχει το λιμάνι! Αφήστε ποια τα έρμα τα ντεκάκι ανοιχτα, βαρεθήκαμε τα λούσα και τα σαλόνιααααα

----------


## kapas

> βαρεθήκαμε τα λούσα και τα σαλόνιααααα


οχι πως το λισσος δεν εχει :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Ετσι όπως το πάτε σε λίγο μόνο κουτια θα έχει το λιμάνι! Αφήστε ποια τα έρμα τα ντεκάκι ανοιχτα, βαρεθήκαμε τα λούσα και τα σαλόνιααααα


Πες τα Αποστολε!!! :Smile: 
Εγω μαζι σου ειμαι.. Δηλαδη καλυτερη πρυμνη εχουν τα Παλλας (σαν σπιρτοκουτο) απο το ταλαιπωρο το Λισσακι που εχει προσφερει και συνεχιζει ακαθεκτο

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι αλλα κουτιά θεε μουυυυ!!! Αφήστε τα μπαλκονάκια στη θέση τους!

----------


## manolis m.

> Ας δουμε και το πλοιο του Λιο μετασκευασμενο στα ναυπηγεια μου...
> Για σ'ενα αδερφε Λιο...


Leonida ?? i apalifi twn mpalkoniwn tou kathrepti pisteuw pws den itan oti kalitero gia to ploio !

----------


## leonidas

Σημερα η Πηνελοπη βγηκε απο τα ναυπηγεια μου.... :Very Happy: 

Για δειτε την...
Δεν ξερω αν σας αρεσει... :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Signwmi...piges ton kathrepti mprosta dtin deuteri phwto ? i mou fenetai !

----------


## dimitris

leonidas αν ειχες εμας πελατες σου στα ναυπηγεια θα τα ειχες κλεισει... αν το εχεις καταλαβει προτιμουμε περατζαδες ανοιχτες και μπαλκονια στις πλωρες :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

Στην πρώτη φώτο καλή είναι αν και προτιμώ τις όμορφες καμπύλες της και τους ανοιχτούς της χώρους στη δεύτερη σόρυ αλλά μου τη διάλυσες λίγο :Wink:  μοιάζει σαν φορτηγό ποστάλι....
Τέσπα δεν πρέπει να χαλάμε τη δημιουργικότητα συνέχισε έτσι απλά μη το κάνεις επάγγελμα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (Εννοείται πως σε πειράζω.....)

----------


## Vortigern

Μην δω κατι αναλογο στον Αγιο....αφηστε ρε την ποπη.! :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

> Leonida ?? i apalifi twn mpalkoniwn tou kathrepti pisteuw pws den itan oti kalitero gia to ploio !


Το ξερω....απλως δοκιμαζω...
Δεν του παει και πολυ... :Sad:

----------


## leonidas

Το ξερω,στη 2η φωτο δεν βγηκε καθολου καλη...
Μανωλη ναι τον κουνησα τον καθρευτη.
Φανουλα,ναι μοιαζει πολυ για φορτηγο... :Razz: 
Δημητρη,θα προσπαθησω να κανω ανοιχτα μπαλκονια στις πλωρες για να σας εχω πελατες επειδη ειστε καλο ανθρωποι... :Very Happy: 
Θανο,ερχεται η σειρα σου...με κατι διαφορετικο... :Cool: 
(δεν θα τον πειραξω πολυ τον αγιο,δεν θα πονεσει)

----------


## Rocinante

> Το ξερω,στη 2η φωτο δεν βγηκε καθολου καλη...
> Μανωλη ναι τον κουνησα τον καθρευτη.
> Φανουλα,ναι μοιαζει πολυ για φορτηγο...
> Δημητρη,θα προσπαθησω να κανω ανοιχτα μπαλκονια στις πλωρες για να σας εχω πελατες επειδη ειστε καλο ανθρωποι...
> Θανο,ερχεται η σειρα σου...με κατι διαφορετικο...
> (δεν θα τον πειραξω πολυ τον αγιο,δεν θα πονεσει)


Λεωνιδα αγορι μου ασε ησυχη την Πηνελοπη Α. και κανε κατι για την Πηνελοπη (Flavia) που εχει τα χαλια της. Αν καταφερεις και κανεις για αυτην κατι αναλογο με τη δευτερη φωτογραφια θα εχεις ολη την εκτιμηση και το θαυμασμο μου :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

παιδια ηρεμηστε .την πλακα μας κανουμε.περα απο αυτο στο λισσος ιδιαιτερα δεν χαλασε κανεις κανενα καταστρωμα

----------


## manolis m.

Rocinante kai Fanoula prin adeite tin parakatw phwtografia parte kalo kakou kapoio iremistiko ! Sigoura den einai wraio alla eipa na kanw kai egw mia xazomara !
pepia.JPG
Copyright tis arxikhs phwto apo ton Leonida

----------


## Apostolos

Να σου πώ, αν μας ζητούσαν να σχεδιάσουμε την νέα Πηνελόπη δέν θα ήταν άσχημη! Την βαρδιόλα όμως άστην ανοιχτή για να βγαίνει ο Βελαλόπουλος και να εκτιμά καλύτερα τον άερα! Και την πρύμη ποιό ανοιχτή βρε παιδί... Δέν είναι ξενέρωτο Κρητικό ταξίδι μες στην νύχτα η Ανδροτηνομυκονιά... Μυρίζει θάλασσα ο Τσικνιάς!

----------


## kapas

> Rocinante kai Fanoula prin adeite tin parakwt phwtografia parte kalo kakou kapoio iremistiko ! Sigoura den einai wraio alla eipa na kanw kai egw mia xazomara !
> pepia.JPG
> Cpyright tis arxikhs phwto apo ton Leonida


οχ! μανολιο δεν τα κανουν αυτα!! (*μεταξυ μας* βαλε και τσιμινιερα τυπου ελυρου και κλεισε λιιιιγο την πλωρη, αλλα προσεχε μην μας αρχισουν :Wink: )

----------


## φανούλα

> Rocinante kai Fanoula prin adeite tin parakatw phwtografia parte kalo kakou kapoio iremistiko ! Sigoura den einai wraio alla eipa na kanw kai egw mia xazomara !
> pepia.JPG
> Copyright tis arxikhs phwto apo ton Leonida


OMG!!!!! Η Πηνελόπη έχει μαρτυρήσει σήμερα :Very Happy: . Αυτή η πρύμη πιστέυω ταιριάζει σε μεγαλύτερα πλοία και γενικώς ακόμα και άμα είχα τη δυνατότητα να την ξαναφτιάξω πάλι ίδια θα την έφτιαχνα με το σήμερα με λίγες διορθωσούλες εσωτερικά......Εξωτερικά είναι ΚΥΡΙΑ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Να σου πώ, αν μας ζητούσαν να σχεδιάσουμε την νέα Πηνελόπη δέν θα ήταν άσχημη! Την βαρδιόλα όμως άστην ανοιχτή για να βγαίνει ο Βελαλόπουλος και να εκτιμά καλύτερα τον άερα! Και την πρύμη ποιό ανοιχτή βρε παιδί... Δέν είναι ξενέρωτο Κρητικό ταξίδι μες στην νύχτα η Ανδροτηνομυκονιά... Μυρίζει θάλασσα ο Τσικνιάς!


Απιστευτο!!!!!!! Αποστολε ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα ηθελα να γραψω και εγω!!!! Ευτυχως που κολλησε παλι για λιγο το Site και δεν βγηκε
Μου αρεσει πολυ αλλα Πηνελοπη Α.= ανοιχτη βαρδιολα :Very Happy: 
Παντως μου αρεσει η μοντερνα σχεδιαση με το κρανος του πυροσβεστη. Αλλα για ενα μελλοντικο σκαφος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leonidas

Roci,για σ'ενα    :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Roci,για σ'ενα


Ειπα να το σουλουπωσεις το Flavia αλλα εσυ το εκανες νεοτευκτο :Very Happy: 
Εκτος θεματος θα μας δειρουν... :Sad:

----------


## leonidas

> Ειπα να το σουλουπωσεις το Flavia αλλα εσυ το εκανες νεοτευκτο
> Εκτος θεματος θα μας δειρουν...


Εγω οτι μπορουσα εκανα...
οκ τελος.

----------


## Vortigern

Ειναι ωραιο αυτο που κανουμε,για να μην δημιουργησουμε προβληματα που εχουν σχεση με εκτος θεματος κ.τ.λ παμε να το συνεχισουμε στο καταλληλο topic.

----------


## dimitris

> παιδια ηρεμηστε .την πλακα μας κανουμε.περα απο αυτο στο λισσος ιδιαιτερα δεν χαλασε κανεις κανενα καταστρωμα


Εσυ πας να το χαλασεις το βαπορακι σε ειδα εγω... γι αυτο κανεις παρεα με ναυπηγους :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ πάλι το προτιμώ έτσι...
PC300004r1.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτό το πράγμα που κλείνουν το βαπόρι μέχρι πρύμα μην μου το θυμίζεις agnostos ! Σαν κάστρο είναι και όπου να 'ναι θα σκάσουν μύτη τα στρατιωτάκια να βαράνε !  :Razz:   
ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ! (κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό... Τέλος πάντων  :Very Happy: ) 
Πάντως έχει γούστο να πειραματιζόμαστε !  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

ρε παιδιά παραπονιέστε για την κουτοποίηση αλλά δεν βλέπετε το θέμα συνολικά,δλδ το ότι η πρύμνη ενός καινούργιου πλοίου πρέπει να τεριάζει και με το συνολικό μοντέρνο design του.
Δλδ αν βλέπατε το κνοσσός με μπαλκονάκια τύπου ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ θα σας άρεσε περίσσοτερο?
όσο για τη λυσάρα τη προτιμώ όπως τη παρούσιάζουν τα παιδιά παραπάνω,οποιόδηποτε σχέδιο είναι καλύτερο απο τη τωρινή της κατάσταση και πιο μοντέρνο.

----------


## Ergis

> Σημερα η Πηνελοπη βγηκε απο τα ναυπηγεια μου....
> 
> Για δειτε την...
> Δεν ξερω αν σας αρεσει...


ειναι προφανες οτι ηθελες περισσοτερα φορτηγα ε;

----------


## Ergis

> Επειδή πολύ κουβέντα κάνουμε τελευταία για τα νέα χρώματα της Αριάδνης (μας αρέσουν, δεν μας αρέσουν), αλλά και επειδή αυτά τα νέα χρώματα 
> -όπως και να το κάνουμε- είναι ένα ''μπέρδεμα'' HSW με ΑΝΕΚ, ιδού και μία καθαρή ...ΑΝΕΚΙΚΗ :mrgreen: εμφάνιση του πλοίου για να κάνετε κρίσεις και συγκρίσεις 
> επί ξεκάθαρων καταστάσεων.
> 
> Εξάλλου, δεν νομίζω ότι θα αργήσουμε και πολύ να το δούμε -κάπως τουλάχιστον- έτσι. 
> 
> Η -έστω υποθετική- φώτο είναι αφιερωμένη στον φίλο μου τον ...Μανόλο. :mrgreen:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5803


δεν θελω να το δω ποτε αυτο το θεαμα αλλα σαν χρονιος χειρηστης φωτοσοπ  σου βγαζω το καπελο...

----------


## Ergis

να πως την φανταζομαι εγω την κουκλα.....

----------


## ndimitr93

> να πως την φανταζομαι εγω την κουκλα.....


Ναι αλλά θα ήθελα να δώ και την αυθεντική για σύγκριση...πάντως είναι καλύτερη έτσι!!!!!!

----------


## Ergis

ιδου...δες και πες

----------


## ndimitr93

> ιδου...δες και πες


Φοβερή διαφορά!!!!! Και το ψήλωμα της τσιμινιέρας.....Όντως είναι πάρα πολύ καλύτερη έτσι...αλλά θέλω αν μπορείς να πας τον καθρεφτη λίγο πιο μπροστα...νομίζω οτι θα της πάει καλύτερα!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

το εκανα αλλα δεν μου αρεσε γιατι επαψε να ειναι "μουρατο οπως μου αρεσει και την εσβησα...ομως τωρα που σκεφτηκα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  εναν αλλο τροπο νομιζω οτι θα του παει...μισο....

----------


## Ergis

εδω σε εχω...δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται αλλο μπροστα...

----------


## ndimitr93

> εδω σε εχω...δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται αλλο μπροστα...


Είσαι φοβερός!!!!!!!!!  Αυτό είναι που ήθελα να δώ...μπράβο

----------


## Vortigern

Οριστε και απο εμενα ενα τερας.Παιδια να σας ρωτησο ποιο προγραμμα χρησιμοποιητε για να τα φτιαξετε?Μπορει καποιος να μου πει 2 λογια για το φωτοσοπ? Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26496

----------


## leonidas

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ.....
(Οχι πολλες αλλαγες) :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

Δν θα μπορουσα να μην εβαζα και το αδερφο του τερας... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26500

----------


## φανούλα

Έλεος βρε Βόρτι μια καλή φώτο έβγαλα κι εγώ του βαποριού μου και από τότε έχει μαρτυρήσει το καημένο :Wink: .......

----------


## Vortigern

> Έλεος βρε Βόρτι μια καλή φώτο έβγαλα κι εγώ του βαποριού μου και από τότε έχει μαρτυρήσει το καημένο.......


ηθικο διδαγμα:Δν βγαζουμε ποτε φωτο σε ευθεια γιατι μετασκευαζονται πολυ ευκολα!

----------


## KOKAKIS

@@@ftiakse to karavaki re!

----------


## Ergis

> Οριστε και απο εμενα ενα τερας.Παιδια να σας ρωτησο ποιο προγραμμα χρησιμοποιητε για να τα φτιαξετε?Μπορει καποιος να μου πει 2 λογια για το φωτοσοπ? Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26496


αμα θελεις μπορω να σε βοηθησω...με την ζωγραφικη εκανες τις μετασκευες αυτες;;

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5803


Θα ηταν πιο ομορφο το βαπορι !!!  :Cool:

----------


## giorgosss

> egw proswpika den exw alla exw pio endiaferon fwto.........to lissos ekei pou den exei taksidepsei o fotografikos sas fakos!!!!!!!!!!sthn kardia tou!!!!!!!


KOKAKIS μην παίζεις με τον πόνο μας.... :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και μια μετασκευή για τον Ελυρο!Προσωπικά έτσι θα μου άρεσε καλύτερα! :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26534

----------


## KOKAKIS

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ergis

αφιερωμενο στον φιλο vortigern
Ship+Photo+Elyrosd cop1y.jpg

Ship+Photo+Elyros.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Απλά τέλειος με τα χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways!!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

> αφιερωμενο στον φιλο vortigern


ΈΕΕΕτσι μεγάλε! Μου κάνουνε καραγκιοζ μπερντε την Αριάδνη με τα κύμματα της ΑΝΕΚ. Δείτε ομορφότερα χρώμματα και ανοίχτε τα μάτια σας!

----------


## Vortigern

> αφιερωμενο στον φιλο vortigern


Γεια σου ρε Γιωργο μαστρορα!...σε ευχαριστω,καλη δουλεια

----------


## Speedkiller

> αφιερωμενο στον φιλο vortigern


Μου αρέσει καλύτερα με τα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ...Ίσως αν ανέβαζες το μπλε χρώμα να καλύπτει όλοκληρα τα όκια(δηλαδή αν την ανέβαζες πιο ψηλά) να φαινόταν πιο καλός! :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

> Μου αρέσει καλύτερα με τα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ...Ίσως αν ανέβαζες το μπλε χρώμα να καλύπτει όλοκληρα τα όκια(δηλαδή αν την ανέβαζες πιο ψηλά) να φαινόταν πιο καλός!


το εκανα αλλα δεν ηταν ωραιο επειδη τα γραμματα θα επρεπε να βγουν πολυ πιο μεγαλα και θα επιαναν το μισο πλοιο γιαυτο και το εκανα στο επιπεδο που ειναι και στην αριαδνη μου...σας ευχαριστω ολους σας παιδια :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

> αφιερωμενο στον φιλο vortigern


Θεός φυλάξοι Παναγία μου!!!!!  Αν μάθω οτι θα γίνει ο βάπορας έτσι....Θα πεθάνω (Λαζόπουλος-10 μικροί μήτσοι!!!!)

----------


## Speedkiller

Δε θα ήταν πιο όμορφος έτσι???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26616

----------


## dimitris

> αφιερωμενο στον φιλο vortigern
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26556
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26557


το φουγαρο δειχνει πολυ ωραιο τωρα για το υπολοιπο...




> Δε θα ήταν πιο όμορφος έτσι???


Κωστα λες τα γραμματα να του λειπανε του Κοραη???

----------


## Speedkiller

> το φουγαρο δειχνει πολυ ωραιο τωρα για το υπολοιπο...
> 
> 
> Κωστα λες τα γραμματα να του λειπανε του Κοραη???



Δεν ξέρω αλλα έτσι με γυμνές μπάντες δεν μου αρέσει...Δεν μου χτυπάει καλά στο μάτι...

----------


## Ergis

νε νε....παρα πολυ καλο... :Smile:

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχετε κεφάκια και δημιουργείτε !  :Wink:  Στην περίπτωση του Έλυρου μπράβο στον έργη κι εμένα μ' αρέσει έτσι (δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε στα γιαπωνέζικα πάνε τα χρώματα HSW  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ). Όσο για τον Διαμαντή κι εμένα δεν μου κολλάει αυτό το κενό. Αλλά που θα πάει... Συνήθεια είναι μωρέ...
Θα παρακαλέσω τον Έργη να κάνει μια απόπειρα με την τζιμινιέρα του Έλυρου (μιας και το κατέει) και να την κάνει σαν του Supporo (λίγο πιο λεπτοκομμένη) και λίγο πιο πλώρα, με τα χρώματα της HSW για αρχή και μετά με της ΑΝΕΚ. Σ' ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων !

----------


## Ergis

ποιο απολα τα Supporo;;;γιατι ειναι πολλα....

----------


## Thanasis89

Εδώ στην πρώτη σελίδα Έργη θα βρεις το SF Supporo. Θα ήθελα να δω τον Έλυρο με με πιο τετράγωνη τζιμινιέρα και λίγο πιο πλώρα. Βέβαια αυτή του Supporo είναι λίγο μεγάλη αλλά με ένα μικρό καλωπισμό θα μικρύνει και θα δείξει στο συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα ! Τα λέμε και με pm.  :Smile:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

_Στην παρακατω φωτογραφια ειναι το αδαμαντιος κοραης με τα χρωματα της Hellenic Seaways ειναι η πρωτη φορα που μετασκευαζω πλοιο στο photoshop για αυτο και δεν ειναι πολυ καλο.Πιστευω να σας αρεσει! Να πω ακομα οτι η φωτογραφια ανηκει στον Speedkiller και πιστευω να μην θυμωσε που την δανειστικα._



DSC04048.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> _Στην παρακατω φωτογραφια ειναι το αδαμαντιος κοραης με τα χρωματα της Hellenic Seaways ειναι η πρωτη φορα που μετασκευαζω πλοιο στο photoshop για αυτο και δεν ειναι πολυ καλο.Πιστευω να σας αρεσει! Να πω ακομα οτι η φωτογραφια ανηκει στον Speedkiller και πιστευω να μην θυμωσε που την δανειστικα._
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26643



ουουου τωρα είμαι έξαλλος!!!! :Razz:  :Razz: Δεν νομίζω  γενικά πως κανένα μέλος ενοχλείται με τετοιου είδους χρησιμοποιηση των φωτογραφιων τους!Απλά το σωστό είναι να αναφέρουμε το που την βρήκαμε!!! :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Για το θεμα του "Ελυρου" , μου αρεσουν τα χρωματα της ΑΝΕΚ LINES , *τελος*  :Cool:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Για το θεμα του "Ελυρου" , μου αρεσουν τα χρωματα της ΑΝΕΚ LINES , *τελος*


Μπράβο Μιχάλη...πες τα..αλλα θα δει ο Εργης.....του ετοιμάζω......................:-D :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Ergis

περιμενω πως και πως.... :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

Δευτε τελευταίον ασπασμόν!!!!!!!!!

Ιδού ο Νυμφίος έρχεται.........
NMANEKTELIKO.jpg

Έργη αποκλειστικά στο χαρίζω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ergis

ευχαριστω φιλε μου και ανταποδιδω....αν και πιστευω οτι θα τα ακουσεις απο πολλους....:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

> ευχαριστω φιλε μου και ανταποδιδω....αν και πιστευω οτι θα τα ακουσεις απο πολλους....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ας τολμήσουν!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen: :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Δευτε τελευταίον ασπασμόν!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ιδού ο Νυμφίος έρχεται.........
> NMANEKTELIKO.jpg
> 
> Έργη αποκλειστικά στο χαρίζω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ΔΝ ειναι και ασχημο.....ειμαι λατρης του ασπρου.....προτιμο να βλεπω και το ποιο ασχημο πλοιο βαμενο στα λευκα.Τα πλοια τα οποια φερνουν χρωματα περα απο το ασπρο,δν ειναι για κοιταγμα....Ισως ειναι λιγα που τους παει αλλο χρωμα απο το ασπρο.....μπραβο Νικο απο εμενα

----------


## Ergis

εχει κανει καταπληκτικη δουλεια....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Δευτε τελευταίον ασπασμόν!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ιδού ο Νυμφίος έρχεται.........
> NMANEKTELIKO.jpg
> 
> Έργη αποκλειστικά στο χαρίζω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 _Νικο δεν ειναι ασχημο !!! Μαλιστα του πανε τα ασπρα αλλα εγω το προτημω με τα χρωματα της Hellenic...._

----------


## ndimitr93

> _Νικο δεν ειναι ασχημο !!! Μαλιστα του πανε τα ασπρα αλλα εγω το προτημω με τα χρωματα της Hellenic...._


Όλοι προτιμάμε τα πλοία έτσι όπως πρωτοβάφτηκαν!!!!  ¶λλωστε εδώ κάνουμε πειραματισμούς και φανταστικούς ελαιοχρωματισμούς!! Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια και τώρα που έμαθα χάρη στον Έργη τον οποίο ευχαριστώ πολύ, θα κάνω μαγικά στα βαπόρια μας!!!!!!

----------


## Ergis

να σαι καλα φιλε μου....γιαυτο και εγω σου ετοιμαζω το eurostar knossos!

----------


## Vortigern

Καλα ενταξει σαν αυτο κανενα αλλο....προσεγμενο με μερακι και καθολου προχειροδουλεια οπως φαινετε.Προσοχη!!...Μην πει κανενας για καινουργιο Μηλος εξπρες..γιατι αυτο ηταν μονο ενα.!Χιος υπαρχουν πολλα..και ενα απο αυτα αλλαξε συνιαλα στα χερια μου! :Smile:  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26688

----------


## Ergis

χαχαχαχα.....ωραιος ο θανος...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καλα ενταξει σαν αυτο κανενα αλλο....προσεγμενο με μερακι και καθολου προχειροδουλεια οπως φαινετε.Προσοχη!!...Μην πει κανενας για καινουργιο Μηλος εξπρες..γιατι αυτο ηταν μονο ενα.!Χιος υπαρχουν πολλα..και ενα απο αυτα αλλαξε συνιαλα στα χερια μου!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26688


Εισαι καταπληκτικος Θάνο!!! Εσύ και ο Πικάσο..... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Ενταξει τα αυτογραφα μετα....αντε θα υπογραψω και στην μπλουζα σας..
αχχαχ σας ευχαριστω χαιρομε που περναμε καλα εδω μεσα ''ζωγραφιζοντας''

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

_Ο Ελυρος με τα σινιαλα του Ventouris Sea Lines!To  φουγαρο ειναι προχειροδουλεια συγχωρεστε με.

_ P1040397.jpg
*Θανο αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα σε εσενα!!!*

----------


## Vortigern

Γιαννη....σε ευχαριστω βρε...παρε και εσυ το Χιος αλλα με αλλουνου βεντουρη τα σινιαλα..

Α και καληνυχτα σας...αυριο παλι... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26692

----------


## ndimitr93

> _Ο Ελυρος με τα σινιαλα του Ventouris Sea Lines!To  φουγαρο ειναι προχειροδουλεια συγχωρεστε με.
> 
> _ P1040397.jpg
> *Θανο αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα σε εσενα!!!*



Αμαν!!!! Τι ειναι αυτό;;;;;;;;;;;  Καλή προσπάθεια αλλά έτσι που τον βλέπω δεν του πηγαίνουν....αν με λίγο περισσότερη επεξεργασία ίσως έβγαινε κάτι πιο ταιριαστό στο πλοίο!! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Εδώ όπως το ζητήσατε με κορδέλες!!! Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Trakman τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ...
HELLENICSPIRITLORIDES.jpg

Καληνύχτα και αύριο πρώτα ο Θεός!!!χιχιχι θα σας κάνω το Νήσος Χίος.........(δε λεμε!!)

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αμαν!!!! Τι ειναι αυτό;;;;;;;;;;;  Καλή προσπάθεια αλλά έτσι που τον βλέπω δεν του πηγαίνουν....αν με λίγο περισσότερη επεξεργασία ίσως έβγαινε κάτι πιο ταιριαστό στο πλοίο!!


_Σιγουρα χρειαζεται περισσοτερη επεξεργασια και θα προσπαθησω αυριο να τον κανω καλυτερο! _ 







> Εδώ όπως το ζητήσατε με κορδέλες!!! Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Trakman τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26691


_Μπραβο Νικο ωραιο το εκανες!!!!Πιστευω πως θα του πηγαινουν πολυ οι κορδελες!!_

----------


## Ergis

καλομελετα κιερχεται....

----------


## laz94

> Εδώ όπως το ζητήσατε με κορδέλες!!! Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Trakman τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26691
> 
> Καληνύχτα και αύριο πρώτα ο Θεός!!!χιχιχι θα σας κάνω το Νήσος Χίος.........(δε λεμε!!)


 
Tέλειο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leonidas

Παιδια ειστε ολοι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΙ !!!!!!!!
vorti,speed,ergi,ndimitr,nissos mykonos....
Kαταπληκτικη δουλεια,εμεινα αφωνος με ολες τισ καλλιτεχνιες σας...
Ενα μεγαλο *Μπραβο* απο μενα...
*Keep walking...*

----------


## ndimitr93

> Παιδια ειστε ολοι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΙ !!!!!!!!
> vorti,speed,ergi,ndimitr,nissos mykonos....
> Kαταπληκτικη δουλεια,εμεινα αφωνος με ολες τισ καλλιτεχνιες σας...
> Ενα μεγαλο *Μπραβο* απο μενα...
> *Keep walking...*


Σου ετοιμάζω το blue star 2 με άλλη φορεσιά!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Λοιπόν το Blue Star 2 με τα σινιάλα της Hellenic Seaways!!  Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου eliasaslan...
BLUE STAR 2 HELLENIC.jpg

----------


## Leo

Πάρα πολύ καλός φίλε Νίκο. Προσωπικά πιστέυω ότι με αυτά τα συνιάλα δεν έχει θέση το Blue Star 2 και αναλογικά θα έλεγα Hellenic Dolphin 2 (χρησιμοποιόντας το ανάλογο σκεπτικό της Blue Star).

----------


## Ergis

συμφωνω απολυτα με τον προηγουμενο....

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πάρα πολύ καλός φίλε Νίκο. Προσωπικά πιστέυω ότι με αυτά τα συνιάλα δεν έχει θέση το Blue Star 2 και αναλογικά θα έλεγα Hellenic Dolphin 2 (χρησιμοποιόντας το ανάλογο σκεπτικό της Blue Star).


Ναι. Θα σας ρωτούσα πως να το ονομασω...προσωρινά το άφησα blue star και ας υποτιθεται οτι έχει ενοικιαστεί ας πούμε....αν αγοραστεί θα είναι έτσι:
HELLENIC DOLPHIN 2.jpg

----------


## leonidas

> Ναι. Θα σας ρωτούσα πως να το ονομασω...προσωρινά το άφησα blue star και ας υποτιθεται οτι έχει ενοικιαστεί ας πούμε....αν αγοραστεί θα είναι έτσι:
> HELLENIC DOLPHIN 2.jpg


Δημητρη....
Φανταστικο το εκανες το σκαρι...:mrgreen:
Μπλε ειναι,του παει...
Που το ηξερες οτι το ηθελα???θα στο ζητουσα... :Cool: 
χαχα...
Ποπο αυτο το προγραμμα τι κανει... :Surprised: 
Αλλη μια ζωγραφια...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Δημητρη....
> Φανταστικο το εκανες το σκαρι...:mrgreen:
> Μπλε ειναι,του παει...
> Που το ηξερες οτι το ηθελα???θα στο ζητουσα...
> χαχα...
> Ποπο αυτο το προγραμμα τι κανει...
> Αλλη μια ζωγραφια...


Ναι καλα...σε λίγο θα δείτε!!!  Ακόμα δεν το έκανα ΑΝΕΚ!!!

Υ.Γ. My name is Nikos!!!

----------


## Ergis

ολο λες λες αλλα δεν κανεις....ακομα περιμενω το χιος

----------


## Thanasis89

Έργη τον Έλυρο όμως δεν τον έφτιαξες...  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> ολο λες λες αλλα δεν κανεις....ακομα περιμενω το χιος


Περίμενε εσύ...πήρες Μύκονος!!!

Θα τελειώσω το CRETE 2 και μετα θα κάνω μία μετασκευή στο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ αλα sapporo

----------


## Ergis

τον εφτιαξα..πηγαινε πιο πισω να δεις

----------


## Ergis

α νε λαθος σορι....το ειχα ξεχασει.....το ξεκιναω τωρα κιολας

----------


## leonidas

Δημηρτη αυτο θα σου ελεγα,να το κανεις ΑΝΕΚ...
χαχα...
Περιμενουμε...

----------


## stolos

Χαιρετώ όλο το forum.Είναι η πρώτη φορά που ανεβάζω μηνυμα.Αφορμή στάθηκε το πλοίο που αγνοείται η τύχη του.Ισως αν είχε αυτή τη μορφή να το είχαμε ακόμη κοντά μας.Η φωτό είναι του esperos


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1231590366

----------


## kapas

> Χαιρετώ όλο το forum.Είναι η πρώτη φορά που ανεβάζω μηνυμα.Αφορμή στάθηκε το πλοίο που αγνοείται η τύχη του.Ισως αν είχε αυτή τη μορφή να το είχαμε ακόμη κοντά μας.Η φωτό είναι του esperos
> 
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1231590366


καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας φιλε stolos... η φωτογραφια σου δεν εμφανιζεται... πες μας για ποιο πλοιο μιλας?

----------


## ndimitr93

Thanasis89 έφτασε η ώρα...ορίστε λοιπον Έλυρος αλα Sapporo....
Ως ΑΝΕΚ
Ship+Photo+ElyrosSUPPOROANEK.jpg
και ως HELLENIC SEAWAYS
Ship+Photo+ElyrosSUPPOROHELLENIC.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Πολυ καλη δουλεια Νικο αλλα νομιζω πως του παει
η δικια του... :Cool: 

Θα φτιαξεις το 2 ??? :Cool:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πολυ καλη δουλεια *δημητρη* αλλα νομιζω πως του παει
> η δικια του...
> 
> Θα φτιαξεις το 2 ???


*Νίκος!!!* Το ζήτησαν έτσι και έτσι το έφτιαξα!!!  Το 2 είναι λίγο δύσκολο αλλα θα το καταφέρω....

----------


## leonidas

Χιλια συγνωμη...
Ναι ειναι δυσκολο...
οκ αμα δεν μπορεις ... δεν πειραζει,δεν σε πιεζω...:mrgreen:

----------


## Ergis

> Έργη τον Έλυρο όμως δεν τον έφτιαξες...


δικο σου θαναση....

----------


## Ergis

αυτο το ελυρος μου αρεσει :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## leonidas

Εργη φανταστικη δουλεια!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ φιλε... :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί οπτικά να είναι όμορφο, αλλα τα όκια αποκλείετε να μήν βαφόντουσαν μπλέ μιας που θα κάλυπτε και το παραμικρό ίχνος τρεξίματος απο σκουρια. Θέλει 5 6 μέτρα παραπάνω το μπλέ και μάυρη η άγκυρα. Ίσως να χαθεί το όμορφο Ιαπωνικό όκιο αλλα...

----------


## laz94

> αυτο το ελυρος μου αρεσει


 


Gooooooooooooood!!!!!! Very goooooooood!

----------


## Ergis

Na μην νομιζεις οτι ξεχασα και την αλλη......ειναι και η αυθεντηκη μαζι

----------


## Ergis

εγω επιμενω σε αυτο το επιπεδο.....αμαν!ξεχασα κατι.:???:......μισο.....

----------


## Ergis

τωρα ειναι οκ :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

παντως πιστευω οτι αυτο το μπλεσκουρο του παει παρα παρα πολυ και το κανει πολυ πιο ομορφο......εμενα η τελευταια η φωτο μου αρεσει παρα πολυ....

----------


## Vortigern

Ρε παιδια ενταξει ξερω οτι περιμενετε πως και πως να δειτε αλλη μια καλλιτεχνια μου... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26748

----------


## ndimitr93

Έργη μας σκοτώνεις!!!!  Φτάνει... 




> Χιλια συγνωμη...
> Ναι ειναι δυσκολο...
> οκ αμα δεν μπορεις ... δεν πειραζει,δεν σε πιεζω...:mrgreen:


Όχι, το έχω ξεκινήσει...απλώς θέλει πολύ δουλεια...δεν τίθεται θέμα...θα το φτιαξω :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ζωγραφίζετε παιδιά ! Χίλια ευχαριστώ Νίκο και Έργη ! Σαν να μου λέει κάτι παραπάνω με την τζιμινιέρα αλλά Supporo ! Είναι τετραγωνισμένο πλοίο και χρειάζεται μια τετράγωνη τζιμινιέρα. Μπράβο παιδιά !

----------


## Rocinante

> Ρε παιδια ενταξει ξερω οτι περιμενετε πως και πως να δειτε αλλη μια καλλιτεχνια μου... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26748


Θανο μου μολις ευχαριστησα τον καλο Αλλαχ που μας χαριζεις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες και δεν ασχοληθηκες με τη ζωγραφικη :Very Happy: 
Δεν πειραζει ομως συνεχισε και εγω ετσι ξεκινησα και καπου αλλου κατεληξα. Εχεις δει αλλωστε μια δουλεια μου. Μην βλεπεις που δεν εχω εμφανισει τιποτα μιας και εγω κανοντας τους ελαιοχρωματισμους χωνω και το κεντρι μου και αν τα ανεβαζα θα ετρωγα ενα βρωμοξυλο μα ενα βρωμοξυλο...

----------


## ndimitr93

> ....Μην βλεπεις που δεν εχω εμφανισει τιποτα μιας και εγω κανοντας τους ελαιοχρωματισμους χωνω και το κεντρι μου και αν τα ανεβαζα θα ετρωγα ενα βρωμοξυλο μα ενα βρωμοξυλο...


Ε, κι εμείς που τα ανεβάζουμε τι τρώμε!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Θανο μου μολις ευχαριστησα τον καλο Αλλαχ που μας χαριζεις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες και δεν ασχοληθηκες με τη ζωγραφικη
> Δεν πειραζει ομως συνεχισε και εγω ετσι ξεκινησα και καπου αλλου κατεληξα. Εχεις δει αλλωστε μια δουλεια μου. Μην βλεπεις που δεν εχω εμφανισει τιποτα μιας και εγω κανοντας τους ελαιοχρωματισμους χωνω και το κεντρι μου και αν τα ανεβαζα θα ετρωγα ενα βρωμοξυλο μα ενα βρωμοξυλο...



Βαλε να δούμε!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Θανο μου μολις ευχαριστησα τον καλο Αλλαχ που μας χαριζεις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες και δεν ασχοληθηκες με τη ζωγραφικη
> Δεν πειραζει ομως συνεχισε και εγω ετσι ξεκινησα και καπου αλλου κατεληξα. Εχεις δει αλλωστε μια δουλεια μου. Μην βλεπεις που δεν εχω εμφανισει τιποτα μιας και εγω κανοντας τους ελαιοχρωματισμους χωνω και το κεντρι μου και αν τα ανεβαζα θα ετρωγα ενα βρωμοξυλο μα ενα βρωμοξυλο...


Roci μην το λες αυτο,δες τι εκανα στον Πινακα την μερα που κλειναμε για Χριστουγεννα
Η καθαριστρια το αφησε και εσβισε ολα τα αλλα....
Παρατησε τι λαθος εκανα στο Lines και το ονομα του βαποριου!  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26761

----------


## Rocinante

> Βαλε να δούμε!!!


Η πλακα κωστα ειναι που τους αλλαζω και τα ονοματα και τα κανω να εχουν αλλο νοημα. Επιθετικο σε κατι. Αλλα οχι δεν...
Αλλα ειχα κατι ιδεες περιεργες κατα καιρους που δεν υλοποιηθηκαν. Ριζοσπαστικες.
Ποιος θα δοκιμασει για παραδειγμα να βαψει τον αγαπητο Μπρουφα ας πουμε με τα χρωματα της Grimaldi η μια παντοφλα στο στολο της Sealink :Very Happy: 
Θανο ενα σχολιο θα κανω μονο. Ενδιαφερουσα η περιπτωση ενος μαυρου πλοιου...

----------


## leonidas

Θανο πολλα ωραια ζωγραφια με κιμωλιες...
Και εγω ειχα κανει το BS2 αλλα δεν το τραβηξα φωτο 
γιατι δεν ειχα μαζι μου το κινητο... :Mad: 
Κριμα,ηταν τελειο...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

_To Blue Star 2 με τα σινιαλα της ΑΝΕΚ με το ονομα Χανια 1 .Αφιερωμενο στον Λεονιδα,στον Εργη στον ndimitr93 και στον Vortigern!Ακομα προσθετω το Νησος Μυκονος που το εχω φτιαξει στην ζωγραφικη!Πιστευω να σας αρεσουν!!!_ 
IMG_6967_338529122008.jpg

Nissos Mykonos.jpg

----------


## Ergis

πολυ καλο φιλε νησος μυκονος....ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση:mrgreen:

----------


## stolos

> καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας φιλε stolos... η φωτογραφια σου δεν εμφανιζεται... πες μας για ποιο πλοιο μιλας?


Είναι το Νάξος.Μάλλον δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω την φωτό.Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει στο ανέβασμα ?

----------


## ndimitr93

Μπράβο Nissos Mykonos...καταπληκτικός!!! Σε ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις σου.. :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

> _To Blue Star 2 με τα σινιαλα της ΑΝΕΚ με το ονομα Χανια 1 .Αφιερωμενο στον Λεονιδα,στον Εργη στον ndimitr93 και στον Vortigern!Ακομα προσθετω το Νησος Μυκονος που το εχω φτιαξει στην ζωγραφικη!Πιστευω να σας αρεσουν!!!_ 
> IMG_6967_338529122008.jpg
> 
> Nissos Mykonos.jpg



Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση Γιαννη... :Very Happy: 
Θα στο ανταποδωσω... :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

:lol::lol::lol::lol:....εμ εγω πρεπει να την εκανα αυτη την καλλιτεχνια παλι...  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26833

----------


## Vortigern

Ροσι κατι τετοιο ενωουσες?Δν ειναι και ασχημη ιδεα....   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26841

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26843

----------


## sea_serenade

Αχαχαχαχαχαχα....... Όλα τα λεφτά. Πολύ καλή δουλειά Vortigern :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Rocinante

> Ροσι κατι τετοιο ενωουσες?Δν ειναι και ασχημη ιδεα....


Φιλε Θανο μπηκες στο πνευμα μου. Συγχαριτηρια. Αυτο ηταν. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Κάτι τέτοιο φανταζόσουν Vortigern???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26851

----------


## Vortigern

> Κάτι τέτοιο φανταζόσουν Vortigern???
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26851


Speed ναι αλλα εγω χρησιμοποιησα τα χρωματα του Κεντερη καθως τα θεωρο ομορφα μονο σε αυτα πλοια τις ΝΕΛ και οχι στα συμβατικα τις...πολυ καλη δουλεια παντος αλλα τα μπλου σταρ δν τα εχω και σε πολυ ασπρα.Ροσι σε ευχαριστω...παραπισο θα κανουμε και αλλα,ανεβασε και εσυ ομως
Sea serenade μια απο τα ιδια σε ευχαριστω! :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

τα συγχαρητιρια μου και στους 2 σας...πολυ καλη δουλεια...keep going:mrgreen:

----------


## laz94

Βρε αφήστε τον βάπορα (blue star 2 - εννοείται) όπως είναι!!! :Cool: :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## leonidas

> Βρε αφήστε τον βάπορα (blue star 2 - εννοείται) όπως είναι!!!


Σωστα...
Αλλα ας τον δουμε ομως κι αλλιως... :Razz: 

copyright φωτο Νικου...

----------


## laz94

> Σωστα...
> Αλλα ας τον δουμε ομως κι αλλιως...
> 
> copyright φωτο Νικου...


 

Αν και ώς Μπλουσταρίτης το προτιμώ στην εταιρία του, να πω οτι καλό είναι και έτσι....Μπράβο Λεωνίδα, πολύ καλή η δουλειά σου! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Σωστα...
> Αλλα ας τον δουμε ομως κι αλλιως...
> 
> copyright φωτο Νικου...


_Πολυ καλη δουλεια λεονιδα!_

----------


## Ergis

τα συγχαρητιρια να τα δωσουμε και στον νικο που εκεινος το ξεκινησε σαν ιδεα...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σωστα...
> Αλλα ας τον δουμε ομως κι αλλιως...
> 
> copyright φωτο Νικου...


Μπράβο Λεωνίδα!! Μου αρέσει πιο πολύ έτσι παρά όταν ήταν με τα τούνελ στις μπάντες.... Ως ΑΝΕΚ το ετοιμαζω σε άλλη φώτο και θα ανέβει όταν καταφέρω να το τελειώσω!!! :Sad:  :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Έτσι θα ήταν σήμερα αν υπήρχε ακόμα στην ακτοπλοία :Razz:  Να ευχαριστήσω τον ΕΡΓΗ για την βοήθειά του. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το SHIPSPOTTING και το σήμα στο φουγάρο είναι δανεισμένο από το OLYMPIA PALACE. :Wink:  Αφιερωμένη στον SCOUGFIAN,JUMPMAN,MINOAN7,GIANNISK88,ROI BAUDOIN. Και σε όλους τους φίλους της εταιρείας. :Very Happy: :mrgreen:
Ship+Photo+N_+KAZANTZAKIS1 copy1.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Έτσι θα ήταν σήμερα αν υπήρχε ακόμα στην ακτοπλοία Να ευχαριστήσω τον ΕΡΓΗ για την βοήθειά του. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το SHIPSPOTTING και το σήμα στο φουγάρο είναι δανεισμένο από το OLYMPIA PALACE. Αφιερωμένη στον SCOUGFIAN,JUMPMAN,MINOAN7,GIANNISK88,ROI BAUDOIN. Και σε όλους τους φίλους της εταιρείας.:mrgreen:


_Φιλε heraklion φοβερή δουλειά!!!!!Θα ήταν πολύ όμορφος αν ήταν με τα σημερινά χρώματα της MINOAN!!!_

----------


## laz94

Δεν ξέρω αν σας αρέσει αλλά εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ σαν ιδέα μιας και αν γινόταν έτσι το Εξπρες Αφροδίτη ίσως και να το είχαμε ακόμα. Τέσπα. Είναι η πρώτη μου πρόσπάθεια και ελπίζω να σας αρέσει. Αφιερωμένη η αλλαγή στον Leo που μου επέτρεψε να χρησιμοποιήσω την φωτογραφία του. :Wink: 

PICT0070.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Δεν ξέρω αν σας αρέσει αλλά εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ σαν ιδέα μιας και αν γινόταν έτσι το Εξπρες Αφροδίτη ίσως και να το είχαμε ακόμα. Τέσπα. Είναι η πρώτη μου πρόσπάθεια και ελπίζω να σας αρέσει. Αφιερωμένη η αλλαγή στον Leo που μου επέτρεψε να χρησιμοποιήσω την φωτογραφία του.
> 
> PICT0070.jpg


_Λαζαρε πολυ καλη προσπαθεια μπραβο!!!!!Θα ηταν πολυ ωραιο αν το βλεπαμε με τα σινιαλα της blue star..!
Μετα απο αρκετη ωρα επεξεργασιας ανεβαζω τον Ελυρο με τα σινιαλα της Blue Star Ferries και με το ονομα Blue Star Rodos....Αφιερωμενο στον laz94 kaι στον Eliasaslan!Ελπιζω να σας αρεσει!!
_Blue Star Rodos.JPG

----------


## leonidas

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια... :Very Happy: 
Ειστε υπεροχοι!!!
Και γι αυτο θα ερθουν κι αλλες σε λιγο... :Wink: 

Λαζαρε πολυ καλη φωτο,και καλη προσπαθεια... :Smile: 

Αλλα με τοση αγαπη που του εχουμε ριξει εμεις οι συριανοι θα επρεπε να λεγοταν 'Blue Star Syros'... :Cool:

----------


## leonidas

Oυαου.......:shock:
Ειναι φανταστικη........
Και του πανε παρα πολυ τα χρωμματα!
Μπραβο Nissos Mykonos!

----------


## mike_rodos

Νissos Mykonos... Τώρα τι να πώ!!! Δεν φτάνει που έβαλες τα σινιάλα της αγαπημένης μου εταιρείας, έβαλες και το όνομα του ενός, πανέμορφου και μοναδικού νησιού... Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια... Μπορώ να πώ ότι του πάει απίστευτα!!!

----------


## leonidas

Μακαρι να ηταν ετσι ... δεν θα κουναγε κιολας... :Razz: 
DSC01356_27691312009.jpg

----------


## Leo

Και να πήγαινε Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο Λεωνίδα ε?  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> Έτσι θα ήταν σήμερα αν υπήρχε ακόμα στην ακτοπλοία Να ευχαριστήσω τον ΕΡΓΗ για την βοήθειά του. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το SHIPSPOTTING και το σήμα στο φουγάρο είναι δανεισμένο από το OLYMPIA PALACE. Αφιερωμένη στον SCOUGFIAN,JUMPMAN,MINOAN7,GIANNISK88,ROI BAUDOIN. Και σε όλους τους φίλους της εταιρείας.:mrgreen:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26956


Μπραβο πολυ καλο κι εξυπνο!

----------


## leonidas

Ε βεβαια... :Wink: 
Αλλα και συνεχεια Λερο-Ροδο-Κρητη... :Razz: 
Ειναι υπερβολικα μεγαλο για 3 νησακια...
χαχαχα...


Δεν μοιαζει με minoan λιγο?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εμενα το SF1 μου αρεσει ετσι*
DSC01356_27691312009.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Για μετατόπισε λίγο πιο πίσω το φουγάρο...  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

> Για μετατόπισε λίγο πιο πίσω το φουγάρο...


style Blue Star 2 ???
χαχαχα

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Για μετατόπισε λίγο πιο πίσω το φουγάρο...


_Ετσι ???_
DSC01356_27691312009.jpg
_Να πω ακομα οτι η φωτο ειναι απο την αρχικη επεξεργασια του leonida! _

----------


## leonidas

Να καληνυχτισω το ομορφο θεμα μας με μια ομορφη φωτο...
Για τον Γιαννη ... (Nissos Mykonos)

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Να καληνυχτισω το ομορφο θεμα μας με μια ομορφη φωτο...
> Για τον Γιαννη ... (Nissos Mykonos)


*Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Λεονιδα να εισαι καλα!!!!

*

----------


## laz94

Αφου ευχαριστήσω το Λεωνιδα και τον nissos mykonos για τα καλά τους, να ξαναευχαριστήσω τον Ν.mykonos για την αφιέρωση του Ελυρος αλα.......Βlue star!! Καταπληκτικό! Το προτιμάω έτσι!

----------


## leonidas

Τα σχολια δικα σας!!!:mrgreen:

Για τον Nissos Mykonos...

----------


## leonidas

Πως ειναι πιο ωραιο;;; :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Για τον Nissos Mykonos.....

Παρακαλω τους διαχειριστες να διαγραψουν το προηγουμενο μηνυμα.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Πως ειναι πιο ωραιο;;;
> 
> Για τον Nissos Mykonos.....
> 
> Παρακαλω τους διαχειριστες να διαγραψουν το προηγουμενο μηνυμα.
> Ευχαριστω.


Δεν βλέπω κάποια διαφορά... απλά η μία φώτο είναι λίγο πιο ζουμαρισμένη από την άλλη...

----------


## kapas

> Δεν βλέπω κάποια διαφορά... απλά η μία φώτο είναι λίγο πιο ζουμαρισμένη από την άλλη...


προσεξε την γεφυρα...  :Wink:  εγω προτιμω την δεξια.. :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

> προσεξε την γεφυρα...  εγω προτιμω την δεξια..


έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο....

----------


## Nick_Pet

> Αφου ευχαριστήσω το Λεωνιδα και τον nissos mykonos για τα καλά τους, να ξαναευχαριστήσω τον Ν.mykonos για την αφιέρωση του Ελυρος αλα.......Βlue star!! Καταπληκτικό! Το προτιμάω έτσι!


Όντως. Κι εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ περισσότερο με αυτά τα χρώματα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εδω το SF1 με το ονομα Blue Star Syros και με τα σινιαλα της blue star!Αφιερωμενο στον laz94, στον leonida και στον Mike Rodos**!!
*DSC01356_27691312009.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Δηλαδη αμα το ναυλωση η εταιρια που ειχε ναυλωση τον Λευτερη θα ειναι καπως ετσι το πλοιο?Ξανα ασπρο?(η φωτο ειναι του ΝΙΚΟΛΑ και τις εχω κανει προχειρη επεξεργασια...μεχρι και τα γραμματα της τυνισιας ειναι αναποδα γιατι δν εβρισκα την καταλληλη φωτο αλλα δν βρικε ουτε το σημα για την τσιμινιερα)  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27002

----------


## leonidas

> προσεξε την γεφυρα...  εγω προτιμω την δεξια..


Και εγω.... :Very Happy: 

Γιαννη πολυ ομορφο το Συρος... :Razz: 
Μπραβο!!!
Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση!

----------


## Speedkiller

Το λατώ λίγο διαφορετικά...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27023

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το λατώ λίγο διαφορετικά...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27023


Θεός Φυλάξοι!!!!

----------


## NAXOS

ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΤΕ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ . ΕΜΕΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ Η ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΤΥΧΕ ...... ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ
all photos 151.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Kαι με διαφορετικά συνιάλα...Όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια βάζουμε...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27039

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΤΕ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ . ΕΜΕΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ Η ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΤΥΧΕ ...... ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ


Καλό...αλλά τι είναι???

----------


## NAXOS

Να τι ειναι ndimitr93. To BS NAXOS πισω απο το ro-ro ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ.
all photos 161.jpg

----------


## cptjohn

ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΄ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ΄... :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΄ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ΄...


Που ετοιμο?Που ειναι? :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΤΕ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ . ΕΜΕΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ Η ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΤΥΧΕ ...... ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27026


Πατριδα μια παρομοια φωτογραφια μου το καλοκαιρι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cptjohn

ΣΟΡΡΥ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ...ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΣΟΡΡΥ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ...ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ



Πετυχημένη μετασκευή θα έλεγα αλλα πολύ γυμνό απο χρώματα!βαλτου κ κανενα χρωματάκι πάνω... :Wink:

----------


## kapas

καποιοι θα με μισισουν μετα απο αυτο!!! :Razz: η φωτο ειναι του φιλου μαρκου.... δεν αλλαξα και ονομα για να μην με παρετε με τις πετρες μετα.....δεν μου πετυχαν και τα χρωματα....

----------


## dimitris

> καποιοι θα με μισισουν μετα απο αυτο!!!η φωτο ειναι του φιλου μαρκου.... δεν αλλαξα και ονομα για να μην με παρετε με τις πετρες μετα.....δεν μου πετυχαν και τα χρωματα....


νομιζω ειναι η καλυτερη μετασκευη σαν ιδεα  :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
και θα ηθελα φιλε kapas να την αφιερωσεις στον scoufgian και MYTILENE...

----------


## kapas

> νομιζω ειναι η καλυτερη μετασκευη σαν ιδεα 
> και θα ηθελα φιλε kapas να την αφιερωσεις στον scoufgian και MYTILENE...


ok δεν θα σου χαλασω χατιρι!!!! :Wink:  αφιερομενη λοιπον στον scoufgian και ΜΥΤΙLENE.... επισης και στους stefanosp και speedkiller!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> νομιζω ειναι η καλυτερη μετασκευη σαν ιδεα 
> και θα ηθελα φιλε kapas να την αφιερωσεις στον scoufgian και MYTILENE...



Δημήτρη πολλά λες...και σε βλεπω με μπλου σταρ Ναξος αλλα GA Ferries....:mrgreen:
Ωραιος ο Καπας αν κ με πλήγωσε λιγάκι... :Smile:

----------


## kapas

> Δημήτρη πολλά λες...και σε βλεπω με μπλου σταρ Ναξος αλλα GA Ferries....
> Ωραιος ο Καπας αν κ με πλήγωσε λιγάκι...


μμμ...καταλαβα...σορρυ...δεν το ειχα σκοπο.... :Wink:   :Razz: (μεταξυ μας ουτε εμενα θα μου αρεσε να δω το λισσος με αλλα σινιαλα, αλλα θα σε αφησω να το κανεις για αντιποινα... :Very Happy: )

----------


## dimitris

> Δημήτρη πολλά λες...και σε βλεπω με μπλου σταρ Ναξος αλλα GA Ferries....:mrgreen:
> Ωραιος ο Καπας αν κ με πλήγωσε λιγάκι...


Κωστα αμα θες να δεις την Μυτιληνη ΣΑΟΣ...:mrgreen:

----------


## kapas

παλι εσπειρα την διχονια!!!! μουαχαχα :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> καποιοι θα με μισισουν μετα απο αυτο!!!η φωτο ειναι του φιλου μαρκου.... δεν αλλαξα και ονομα για να μην με παρετε με τις πετρες μετα.....δεν μου πετυχαν και τα χρωματα....


ωραια η μετασκευη kapas...αν και δεν ειμαι φιλος της ανεκ μου αρεσει πιο πολυ ετσι... :Smile:

----------


## Speedkiller

Στον Δημήτρη που θα του αρέσει.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: :mrgreen:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27353

----------


## Ergis

xaxaxaxaxaxxaxaxaxaxaxa :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: και εμενα μου αρεσει....

----------


## dimitris

Λευκο τελειος θα ηταν καλυτερο :Razz: 
Ευχαριστω για το δωρο!!! :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Λευκο τελειος θα ηταν καλυτερο
> Ευχαριστω για το δωρο!!!



Eιπαμε να εξυγχρονιζόμαστε κ όχι να πηγαίνουμε πίσω...:razz: :Very Happy: 
Βασικα το έφτιαξα γιατί πραγματικά το είχα απορία πως θα ναι!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση πρός τους υπέυθυνους του forum????Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να κόβουμε ποίνες σε κάποια μέλη :Razz:  :Razz: ???Δε μπορούνε να μου κάνουνε το ΤΕΟ μας καραγκιοζάκο ρε παιδί μου και κάποιοι να επικροτούν,ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΛΔ :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!
ΥΓ:Πάντως το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ παιδιά μη μου το κάνετε ΝΕΛ σας παρακαλώ πολύ,κρατήστε το στα ΧΑΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ!!!!ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ

----------


## Vortigern

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση πρός τους υπέυθυνους του forum????Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να κόβουμε ποίνες σε κάποια μέλη???Δε μπορούνε να μου κάνουνε το ΤΕΟ μας καραγκιοζάκο ρε παιδί μου και κάποιοι να επικροτούν,ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΛΔ!!!!
> ΥΓ:Πάντως το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ παιδιά μη μου το κάνετε ΝΕΛ σας παρακαλώ πολύ,κρατήστε το στα ΧΑΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ!!!!ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ


Ωχ μανα εσυ λες για μενα που τον εκανα τυνησια....παω να πηγαινω σιγα σιγα...γεια σας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :razz:

----------


## kapas

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση πρός τους υπέυθυνους του forum????Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να κόβουμε ποίνες σε κάποια μέλη???Δε μπορούνε να μου κάνουνε το ΤΕΟ μας καραγκιοζάκο ρε παιδί μου και κάποιοι να επικροτούν,ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΛΔ!!!!
> ΥΓ:Πάντως το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ παιδιά μη μου το κάνετε ΝΕΛ σας παρακαλώ πολύ,κρατήστε το στα ΧΑΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ!!!!ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ


ωχ!! το ειπα εγω οτι θα με κραξουνε... :Surprised: ops: σκεψου να του αλλαζα και ονομα.... :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

> Στον Δημήτρη που θα του αρέσει....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27353





> Λευκο τελειος θα ηταν καλυτερο
> Ευχαριστω για το δωρο!!!





> Eιπαμε να εξυγχρονιζόμαστε κ όχι να πηγαίνουμε πίσω...
> Βασικα το έφτιαξα γιατί πραγματικά το είχα απορία πως θα ναι!!!


κωστα ελεος.......................................
περα απο αυτο.θεωρεις το βαψιμο με τις 3 αποχρωσεις του μπλε που εκανε ο αγουδημος εκσυχρονισμο???????? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

η μοδα ειναι τετοια βλεπεις.....

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτό ακριβως εννοούσα... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Για αυτό κ οι φατσουλες που έκοψες απ την παραθεση για να βάλεις τις δικές σου...

----------


## dimitris

Επειδη καποιες ψυχες με ειπαν αντι-Νελιτη και καποια αλλη μου εκανε το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο (BS Naxos) απο την συγχρονη ακτοπλοϊα με τα χρωματα της GA FERRIES ειπα κι εγω να σας αφιερωσω μια φωτογραφια :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
mytilene.jpg
πηγη κανονικης φωτογραφιας

----------


## sylver23

τα αντιποινα αρχισαν..τωρα θα με πειτε συνηγορο του διαβολου.αλλα τα σινιαλα του πανε πιο πολυ απο της νελ (στεφανε μην μου κοψεις την καλημερα)

----------


## MYTILENE

ΕΓΩ ΣΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΨΕΙ Η Δ Η, ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ :Mad:  :Mad: !!!!!

----------


## Ergis

καλη η μετασκευη δημητρη......αλλα το πλοιο ειναι χαλια.....δεν του παει....παιρνω αμεσως τον δικηγορο μου να σου κανω καταγγελια...δεν ειναι πραγματα αυτα.....

----------


## dimitris

Η καλυτερη μετασκευη εδω!!!
Speedkiller δεν επρεπε να πειραξεις το Ναξος :Razz:

----------


## heraklion

> καλη η μετασκευη δημητρη......αλλα το πλοιο ειναι χαλια.....δεν του παει....παιρνω αμεσως τον δικηγορο μου να σου κανω καταγγελια...δεν ειναι πραγματα αυτα.....


Συμφωνώ και εγώ. ¶σπρο είνα καλύτερο. :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

> Η καλυτερη μετασκευη εδω!!!
> Speedkiller δεν επρεπε να πειραξεις το Ναξος


 ο χριστος και η παναγια!!! dimitri πραγματικα παρα πολυ ωραιο το αποτελεσμα, αλλα μου ηρθε ενα ψιλο εγκεφαλικουλι για το πλοιο(σκεψου και δεν ειμαι και νελιτης) :Razz:  φοβερος παντως!!!! :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ας με κάνει ένας υπεύθυνος *SUPER MODERATOR*  για 2 λεπτά να κάνω ban όλους  αυτούς τους ΑΝΤΙΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ που ''βιάζουν'' τα βαποράκια μας!!!!Κάντε μεεεεεε γρήγορααααααα :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχει ξεφύγει λίγο το θέμα. Όχι επειδή στεναχωρήσαμε τους νελίτες και τον πρόεδρο, αλλά επειδή αφού έχουμε σχετικό θέμα δηλαδή *ΕΔΩ*. Δεν βρίσκω λοιπόν τον λόγο γιατί πρέπει να βάζουμε μεταποιημένα, ελαιοχρωματισμένα πλοία σε φωτογραφία στα κυριώς θέματα των πλοίων ή αλλού και όχι εδώ που είναι το ναυπηγείο μας. Είναι λοιπόν σωστό να κάνουμε τους χρωματισμούς μας σ' αυτό εδώ το θέμα και να το διαφημίζαμε το "έργο" μας με ένα λίνκ στο θέμα του πλοίου ή όπου αλλού θέλουμε να το πούμε. Τις επόμενες μέρες οι moderators που "παρανομούν"  :Razz: ...... θα περιμαζέψουν τα ασυμάζευτα....θα βοηθήσω κι εγώ  :Very Happy: .

----------


## scoufgian

> Η καλυτερη μετασκευη εδω!!!
> Speedkiller δεν επρεπε να πειραξεις το Ναξος


στο πυρ το εξωτερον!!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε Δημητρη κανονικα, θα πρεπε να δωσεις τοπο στην οργη και να μην φτασεις εδω που εφτασες. Χαθηκε καθε ιδεα που ειχα για σενα. :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Η καλυτερη μετασκευη εδω!!!
> Speedkiller δεν επρεπε να πειραξεις το Ναξος


χαχαχαχαχαχα!!! :Very Happy: Καλό!!!Λιγο τα γράμματα πίσω μου χαλασες αλλα οκ!!! :Razz: Τωρα έχει σειρά το πάρος (αλλα Σαος)??? :Razz:

----------


## nickosps

Ωραίο το νέο "Ρομίλντα"!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Μια τελευταία για το Δημήτρη απ όλους τους Νελιτες... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: :mrgreen:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27424

Υ.Γ.(δεν ξαναλλάζω χρώματα σε blue star γιατί παραείναι εύκολο και για να μην έχουμε άλλες διαμάχες!!!)

----------


## sylver23

επειδη θελω ο φιλος mytilene αμα ανεβω καποια στιγμη λεσβο να μου πει εστω καλησπερα (αφου δεν θελει να μου πει καλημερα) θα πω οτι και στο μπλου σταρ πανε τα σινιαλα.
επισης δεν το συζητω οτι το μυτιληνη ασπρο και με τα σινιαλα της νελ ειναι οτι καλυτερο.αλλα ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα το βαψιμο του δημητρη ειναι υπεροχο
το εσωσα καθολου??

----------


## dimitris

> επειδη θελω ο φιλος mytilene αμα ανεβω καποια στιγμη λεσβο να μου πει εστω καλησπερα (αφου δεν θελει να μου πει καλημερα) θα πω οτι και στο μπλου σταρ πανε τα σινιαλα.
> επισης δεν το συζητω οτι το μυτιληνη ασπρο και με τα σινιαλα της νελ ειναι οτι καλυτερο.αλλα ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα το βαψιμο του δημητρη ειναι υπεροχο
> το εσωσα καθολου??


το εκαψες εντελως τωρα αλλα αστο :Very Happy: 
ουτε σε ακτινα 10 μιλιων δεν θα πλησιασεις το νησι τους μην κανεις το λαθος να πας...καλα ειναι μεχρι Χιο :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> στο πυρ το εξωτερον!!!!


Εις το πυρ το εξώτερο το ητημασμένον τω διαβόλω και τοις αγγέλοις αυτού!!!! 
Τώρα τελευταία παρασυρθήκατε πολύ...για να συμμαζευτούμε!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και μια αλλαγή συνιάλων προς το καλύτερο σίγουρα!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27493

----------


## ndimitr93

> Να και μια αλλαγή συνιάλων προς το καλύτερο σίγουρα!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27493


Μμμμ, όχι και άσχημα...αλλά άσχημα...θα ήθελα και λίγο μπλε...

----------


## Leo

Μήπως να του βάλουμε τις κίτρινο μπλέ κορδέλες, γιρλάντες?

----------


## Νaval22

> Επειδη καποιες ψυχες με ειπαν αντι-Νελιτη και καποια αλλη μου εκανε το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο (BS Naxos) απο την συγχρονη ακτοπλοϊα με τα χρωματα της GA FERRIES ειπα κι εγω να σας αφιερωσω μια φωτογραφια
> πηγη κανονικης φωτογραφιας





> τα αντιποινα αρχισαν..τωρα θα με πειτε συνηγορο του διαβολου.αλλα τα σινιαλα του πανε πιο πολυ απο της νελ (στεφανε μην μου κοψεις την καλημερα)


εγκληματίες!! δεν μπόρεσα να σας τακτοποιήσω σήμερα γιατί είχα άγνοια επί του θέματος άλλα μη νομίζετε πως θα περάσει έτσι αυτό το χτύπημα κάτω απο τη μέση.Προτείνω *για αρχή* στη διοίκηση να σας ρίξει απο 20 πόντους στο point system και δυο μέρες αποβολή  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

> Μια τελευταία για το Δημήτρη απ όλους τους Νελιτες...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27424
> 
> Υ.Γ.(δεν ξαναλλάζω χρώματα σε blue star γιατί παραείναι εύκολο και για να μην έχουμε άλλες διαμάχες!!!)


φοβερο το σαος 3 σπιντ....ηταν η τελεια απντηση στον καταζητουμενο πλεον και εγκληματια δημητρη :Mad:  :Mad: θα του κανω και σχετηκη αφισα...

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και με ρίγες για τον Leo!!! :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27540

Ισως να μην είναι πολύ καλό το αποτέλεσμα αλλα οι ρίγες ήταν λίγο δύσκολο να φτιαχτούν!

----------


## agnostos

Οριστε και το κρητη 3 απο εμενα...:mrgreen:
(c) voyager

DSC00971_94428102008r22.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Wow! Καλόοο! Αλλά να το πούμε Gramvousa, πήξαμε στα Κρήτη  :Cool:

----------


## manolis m.

Οφειλω να ομολογησω πως του πανε τα λευκα !

----------


## Ergis

καλο ειναι...μελλοντικα θα του κανω και εγω μια μετασκευη στα ασπρα....θα ειναι για τον φιλο giorgo τον βεντουρολατρη....

----------


## leonidas

Τοσες μερες χαθηκα... :Very Happy: 
Τι απιστευτες μετασκευες ειδαν τα ματακια μου... :Wink: 
Μπραβο παιδια...!
Ας αρχισω με μια μετασκευη που δεν εχει ξαναγινει ...

----------


## sylver23

μικρης εκτασης μετασκευη αλλα καλη.ενα πραγμα μονο.βλεπω αφαιρεσες τις λεμβους.εβαλες mes?? :Razz:  :Razz: μην μας πνιξεις

----------


## leonidas

Τι ειναι τα mes???
Οσο για την μετασκευη εκταση εκανα μονο πρυμνη πανω ντεκ... :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Eτσι ειναι καλυτερο σιγουρα 100%..ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τωρα πατατε να το κανεται αποθηκευση και μετα κανδρο στον τοιχο σας... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27623

----------


## Thanasis89

Έγραψες Θάνο !  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Eτσι ειναι καλυτερο σιγουρα 100%..ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τωρα πατατε να το κανεται αποθηκευση και μετα κανδρο στον τοιχο σας... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27623


*Θανο εισαι φοβερος.. μπραβο φιλε!!!!*

----------


## Vortigern

Μπορουμε να κανουμε και κατι αντιστηχο με ενα πλοιο της Καλιστη....κατι σαν 11 8 80 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

κατι τετοιο θανο??

P61324731111.jpg

----------


## Leo

Πως τα καταφέρατε και βγήκατε εκτός θέματος και σ αυτό το τόσο ανοικτό και ελέυθερο θέμα.... δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Δεν παίζεστε  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

παιδια κουμπια ειμαστε. :Razz:  :Razz: 
βεβαια για να δικαιολογηθουμε στο οτι δεν βγηκαμε εκτος θεματος ας θυμηθουμε τοτε που η νελ ειχε γραψει lg και tim στα πλοια της οπως και η hellenic vodafone.αρα ηταν και αυτοι εκτος θεματος  :Razz:  :Wink: λεο θες να επανελθω στο θεμα με την μετασκευη του σουπερφερυ που σου χα στειλει??
(μπαααααααααααα)

----------


## Speedkiller

> παιδια κουμπια ειμαστε.
> βεβαια για να δικαιολογηθουμε στο οτι δεν βγηκαμε εκτος θεματος ας θυμηθουμε τοτε που η νελ ειχε γραψει lg και tim στα πλοια της οπως και η hellenic vodafone.αρα ηταν και αυτοι εκτος θεματος λεο θες να επανελθω στο θεμα με την μετασκευη του σουπερφερυ που σου χα στειλει??
> (μπαααααααααααα)


Ε βάλε ρε sylver να δούμε....Μην είσαι έτσι... :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Ωραιος Συλβερ κατι τετοιο ενωουσα εσυ το εφτιαξες ακομα ποιο ωραια..
Λεο ακομα και στα πρωσοπικα μυνιματα ειμαστε ικανοι να βγουμε εκτος χεχε :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

> Ε βάλε ρε sylver να δούμε....Μην είσαι έτσι...


κωστα καποιοι απο εδω εχουν δει.αλλα αμα την ανεβασω θα ζητησω να με μπαναρουν πριν το ζητησουν ολοι οι αλλοι :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Noμιζω πως όλοι εδώ ότι ανεβάζουμε το ανεβαζουμε παντα καλοπροάιρετα κ με χιούμορ!!!Αλλά οκ...οτι πεις!!!(μα τόσο χάλια??? :Razz:  :Razz: )Παντως για να την κρατάς ακόμα σημαίνει πως την έχεις κρυφό καμάρι... :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

> παιδια κουμπια ειμαστε.
> βεβαια για να δικαιολογηθουμε στο οτι δεν βγηκαμε εκτος θεματος ας θυμηθουμε τοτε που η νελ ειχε γραψει lg και tim στα πλοια της οπως και η hellenic vodafone.αρα ηταν και αυτοι εκτος θεματος λεο θες να επανελθω στο θεμα με την μετασκευη του σουπερφερυ που σου χα στειλει??
> (μπαααααααααααα)


Συλβερ23 μπορεις να την ανεβασεις???
για την φουκαριαρα την μανα μου που εχει ζαχαρο... :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

εμ τα θελατε.
λεο χιλια συγνωμη
σε οσους τις δουν ευχομαι ολοψυχα καληνυχτα
επισης να πω οτι αυτα τα τερατουργηματα τα ειχα κανει καποια στιγμη για να κανω πλακα στον λεο και φυσικα δεν συγκρινονται με αυτα που ανεβαζεται τοσο καιρο εδω

2.jpg

σουπερφερυ σουπερ τερρορ.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Σαν ξαδερφακια του Ανθη Μαρινα ειναι :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

εναν τετοιο εφιαλτη εβλεπα χτες στο ονειρο μου :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ας παρουμε μια ιδεα για το πως θα ηταν το Νησος Μυκονος με τα χρωματα της Hellas Ferries!!*
Nissos Mykonos Hellas.JPG

*Υ.Γ Πιστευω να σας αρεσει αν και το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι το καλυτερο!*

----------


## kapas

> κατι τετοιο θανο??
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27634


sylver με προλαβες.... ηθελα να το κανω εγω οχι για μενα, για το φουκαριαρικο το forum.... :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

αφιερωμενο στον φιλο giorgos τον βεντουρολατρη... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ship+Photo+ferrie copy1.jpg

----------


## Leo

> sylver με προλαβες.... ηθελα να το κανω εγω οχι για μενα, για το φουκαριαρικο το forum....


Kapa τα είπες όλα ... *το φουκαριάρικο το forum*.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

χα χα χα!!!ωραιος ο sylver!!!Κρυφό καμάρι είπαμε ε??? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: Eχουν κρεμάσει βαρίδια στα ύφαλα για να μην τουμπάρει στις στροφές???:mrgreen:

----------


## leonidas

Παναγια μου...
τι ειναι αυτο????????????????
Απαπα...Λαχταρησα... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Μπραβο...Καλη δουλεια!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Χτες η ΑΝΕΚ έκανε παρουσίαση του αδελφού του Έλυρος στα Χανιά και είχαμε την συνάντησή τους!!!
duoelyros.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

> Χτες η ΑΝΕΚ έκανε παρουσίαση του αδελφού του Έλυρος στα Χανιά και είχαμε την συνάντησή τους!!!


Πολύ καλή δουλεια φίλε μου... Καλορίζικο!!! Πάντως μπράβο σου γιατί έφτιαξες και την σκία πάνω στο δεύτερο!

----------


## Vortigern

> Χτες η ΑΝΕΚ έκανε παρουσίαση του αδελφού του Έλυρος στα Χανιά και είχαμε την συνάντησή τους!!!


Ε σου ελεγα να κατσουμε ακομα λιγο ρε Νικο και δν ηθελες.Δες τη εχασες μετα που εφυγες...   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27784

----------


## mike_rodos

Πολύτεκνη οικογένεια ο Έλυρος....

----------


## Vortigern

> Πολύτεκνη οικογένεια ο Έλυρος....


Που να δεις και τον παππου Ελυρο!

----------


## ndimitr93

Να και ένα άλλο ανεκοπλοιο!!!! ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ (CRETE ISLAND)
Ship+Photo+ferrie copy1 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

> Να και ένα άλλο ανεκοπλοιο!!!! ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ (CRETE ISLAND)


¶φησε το blue star εκεί που κάθεται... Vortigern ο παππούς ποιός είναι???

----------


## ndimitr93

> ¶φησε το blue star εκεί που κάθεται... Vortigern ο παππούς ποιός είναι???


Θα τον δεις σε λίγο!!!  Ε ρε γλέντια!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Nα τος αλλα εδω ειναι πριν 5 χρονια...τωρα δν  ξερω πως ειναι θα μας δειξη ο Νικος που πρεπει να τον εχει απο προσφατη φωτο..δυσκολα τον συναντας τωρα που γερασε...    Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27786

----------


## mike_rodos

> Nα τος αλλα εδω ειναι πριν 5 χρονια...τωρα δν  ξερω πως ειναι θα μας δειξη ο Νικος που πρεπει να τον εχει απο προσφατη φωτο..δυσκολα τον συναντας τωρα που γερασε...


 :Smile:  Έλα εσύ Ρόδο και για τιμωρία θα βγάλεις 150 φωτογραφίες την άφιξη του Νταλιάνα! Βέβαια οι 120 θα είναι από άλλα πλοία που θα έρχονται και θα φευγούν γιατί σίγουρα θα σε στήσει ένα 6ώρο στο λιμάνι...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Nα τος αλλα εδω ειναι πριν 5 χρονια...τωρα δν  ξερω πως ειναι θα μας δειξη ο Νικος που πρεπει να τον εχει απο προσφατη φωτο..δυσκολα τον συναντας τωρα που γερασε...


οκ θανο...βρηκα φωτο του!! ερχεται σε λιγο γιατι τώρα βρήκα την φώτο όταν έφυγε το Blue star 2 από τα εγκαίνεια....
duoelyros.jpg

----------


## sylver23

ειστε εκπληκτικοι παιδες..πολλα μπραβο..

----------


## ndimitr93

Να τος και ο γέρος Έλυρος.... :Sad:  :Sad: 
παππους.jpg
όταν ήταν νέος...
νεοσ.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Να και ένα άλλο ανεκοπλοιο!!!! ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ (CRETE ISLAND)
> Ship+Photo+ferrie copy1 αντίγραφο.jpg


Προτιμω τη μετασκευη του αγνωστου!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Παιδια ειστε φοβεροι μπραβο σας!!
Ας δουμε τωρα τον διαλογο που ειχα με τον παππου Ελυρο πριν λιγες μερες!* παππους.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Ακόμη δεν έκλεισε χρόνο στην Ελλάδα γέρο τον βγάλατε!!! Τι να πουν κάποια άλλα καράβια που είναι γέρικα, αλλά μας τα παρουσιάζουν ως υπερσύχρονα!!!

----------


## napapijri

Ένα μπράβο σε όλους σας,έχετε κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά και με φοβερό  χιούμορ!!

----------


## leonidas

Χωρις σχολια... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 


(η ποιοτητα ειναι χαλια... :Mad: )

----------


## ndimitr93

> Χωρις σχολια...
> 
> 
> (η ποιοτητα ειναι χαλια...)


To γ.....ες το πλοίο!!! Μην βλέπω τέτοιες αηδίες γιατί θα κόβω κεφάλια :Confused:  :Confused:  :Cool:

----------


## Νaval22

Γιατί να κόψεις κεφάλια? μια χαρά είναι  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Χαχαχαχα! 4 Ελυροι !

----------


## Leo

Το θέμα ξεκίνησε προσεκτικά και όμορφα, αλλά νομίζω το κάναμε (να μην το χαρακτηρίσω) ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε... Αν έχετε άποψη και θέλετε να παίξετε με τα χρώματα και τους συνδιασμούς ΟΚ, αν πρόκειται όμως να το κάνουμε καραγκιόζη, λυπάμαι θα κλειδώσει.... Είπαμε...... αλλά μέχρι κάπου ... υπάρχουν και όρια.. :Cool:

----------


## Ergis

> Το θέμα ξεκίνησε προσεκτικά και όμορφα, αλλά νομίζω το κάναμε (να μην το χαρακτηρίσω) ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε... Αν έχετε άποψη και θέλετε να παίξετε με τα χρώματα και τους συνδιασμούς ΟΚ, αν πρόκειται όμως να το κάνουμε καραγκιόζη, λυπάμαι θα κλειδώσει.... Είπαμε...... αλλά μέχρι κάπου ... υπάρχουν και όρια..


oxi λεο μην το κανεις...θα συμορφωθουν τα παιδια...ειναι ωραιο το θεμα και πιστευω πως αν δεν γινεται εδω σιγουρα θα γινεται στα αντιστοιχα των καραβιων....κοσμια νικ...κοσμια...μας διαβαζουν και παιδια

----------


## Speedkiller

Μετα απο περιποίηση....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28100

----------


## Vortigern

> Μετα απο περιποίηση....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28100


Σαν τον ΖΟΡΟ ειναι :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Η Ροδανθη με τα σινιαλα της Blue Star, με το ονομα Blue Star Santorini και με λιγο πιο συγχρονο στυλ...Πιστευω να σας αρεσει!
*Blue Star Santorini.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Μετα απο περιποίηση....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28100


Αυτό είναι μια χαρά, ένα περιποιημένο βαπόρι ΣΑΟΣ.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

> *Η Ροδανθη με τα σινιαλα της Blue Star, με το ονομα Blue Star Santorini και με λιγο πιο συγχρονο στυλ...Πιστευω να σας αρεσει!*
> Blue Star Santorini.jpg


 
Μεγάλο το εγχείρημα αλλά πιστεύω δεν πέτυχε... να αλλάξεις τους μπογιαντζίδες είναι τασαπατσούληδες, δεν σου κάνουνε τα κοψίματα σένια... :Wink: .

----------


## ndimitr93

Τελικά το Superfast XII το δρομολογεί η MINOAN LINES στο Ηράκλειο.... Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Trakman...
Superfast_XIIminoan.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Tι λες τωρα............είναι κουκλί!!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Tι λες τωρα............είναι κουκλί!!!!!


Κουκλί δεν θα πει τίποτα...σε λίγο θα δείτε...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Τελικά το Superfast XII το δρομολογεί η MINOAN LINES στο Ηράκλειο.... Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Trakman...
> Superfast_XIIminoan.jpg



Χαλι μαυρο είναι η πλώρη....

----------


## laz94

Τάλειοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!

----------


## laz94

Η Ρομιλντα με νέο look και με μια μικρή μετασκευή κάτω από την γέφυρα.......
romilda!!!!!.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Ορίστε το "Πήγασος" της GA FERRIES....Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Leo...

Pegasus+Ga_.jpg

----------


## leonidas

> Ορίστε το "Πήγασος" της GA FERRIES....Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Leo...
> 
> Pegasus+Ga_.jpg


Πολυ καλη δουλεια Νικο...
Του παει παντως...
Μπραβο.ειναι πολυ ωραιο  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> Ορίστε το "Πήγασος" της GA FERRIES....Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Leo...
> 
> Pegasus+Ga_.jpg


ενα μπαν στον νικο παρακαλω!! :Razz:  :Razz: 

(υ.γ πολυ καλη δουλεια)

----------


## ndimitr93

> ενα μπαν στον νικο παρακαλω!!
> 
> (υ.γ πολυ καλη δουλεια)


Ωστέ αυτή είναι η απάντηση σου;;; Ένα μπαν;;; Ευχαριστώ πολύ σύλβερ και θα δεις εσύ τι θα πάθεις......πάθε το τώρα.....(η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου stefanosp)
Nissos Chios Blue Star Ferries.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Μια χαρα!!! αντε και το Μυκονος στα ιδια χρωματα... :Very Happy: 
 αν τα ειχαν βρει τοτε με τα ναυπηγεια ισως να ηταν αυτα τα χρωματα τους τωρα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

Κατσε να δεις κ τον Ελυρο αλλα σαος Δημήτρη...Εκει θα ναι το καλο....:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## sylver23

νικο τα μπερδεψες ..ικαριωτης ειμαι αρα το μυκονος θα επρεπε να κανεις .που δεν με νοιαζει κιολας  :Razz:  :Razz:  πηγασσαρα for ever!!!!!!!!!!
περα απο την πλακα πολυ καλη δουλεια και στα 2

----------


## ndimitr93

> νικο τα μπερδεψες ..ικαριωτης ειμαι αρα το μυκονος θα επρεπε να κανεις .που δεν με νοιαζει κιολας  πηγασσαρα for ever!!!!!!!!!!
> περα απο την πλακα πολυ καλη δουλεια και στα 2


Το μυκονος το εχεις δει ανεκ....αλλα και στην τοποθεσία γράφεις και Βροντάδο Χίου...που θες να ξέρω απο που είσαι!!;τεσπα...Κώστα μην δω το Έλυρο Σαος, σε έφαγα!!!!!!!!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz: 

(Χι,χι πλακίζω...κανε τον ότι θες)

----------


## dimitris

Στο Ελυρος να τα κανετε μετα την πιτα μην παμε αυριο και μας περιμενουν στον καταπελτη:mrgreen:
μετα μεχρι και GA... :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Στο Ελυρος να τα κανετε μετα την πιτα μην παμε αυριο και μας περιμενουν στον καταπελτη:mrgreen:
> μετα μεχρι και GA...


Εχε χάρη που δεν μπορώ να έρθω αλλιώς.......
Τεσπα μετά την πίτα θα σας ανεβάσω κάτι που μόλις τελείωσα αλλά δεν σας λέω τι....για την ώρα καληνύχτα και να μου κρατήσετε το κομμάτι μου!!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Έρχεται!!!! Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον φίλο Orion_v.....

Festos Palace Blue Star Ferries.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Tωρα που η πίττα έχει φαγωθεί κ χωνευτεί..... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29125

----------


## Νικόλας

> Tωρα που η πίττα έχει φαγωθεί κ χωνευτεί.....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29125


άουτσ καλά αυτό ήταν χτύπημα κάτω από την μέση  :Razz: 
καλά μιλάμε με αυτα τα χρώμματα είναι μούφα
ωραία δουλειά φίλε μου !!

----------


## laz94

> Ωστέ αυτή είναι η απάντηση σου;;; Ένα μπαν;;; Ευχαριστώ πολύ σύλβερ και θα δεις εσύ τι θα πάθεις......πάθε το τώρα.....(η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου stefanosp)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29085


 
ΟΥΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΟΥ!!!!!!
Τέλειο...!!!! :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

Έτσι είσαι Κώστα;;....τώρα θα δεις.....η φωτογραφία είναι δικιά σου!!!

Theofilos Saos Ferries.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Έτσι είσαι Κώστα;;....τώρα θα δεις.....η φωτογραφία είναι δικιά σου!!!
> 
> Theofilos Saos Ferries.jpg



Ναι!έτσι είμαι!!! :Smile: Να σαι καλα...αν και η βαφή είναι σαν να χει κολλήσει χλαπάτσα.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MYTILENE

Ωπα μεγάλε τώρα θα στην πώ ΕΓΩ ετσι που μου έκανες τον ΤΕΟ :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Nικο γιατι δν βαφης και τα πλοια της ΑΝΕΚ??Συλβερ ο Πηγασος στο ειπα και απο κοντα ειναι φτιαγμενος για Δυτικες!Τελος!

----------


## Νaval22

βλέπω πως το βάψιμο πλοίων με τα σινιάλα της σαος έχει εξελιχθεί σε απειλή όποιος δεν κάθεται φρόνημα παίρνει για δωράκι το αγαπημένο του πλοίο βαμμένο saos :Razz:  :Razz: ,άλλα λυπηθείτε τις παραπλευρες απώλειες, να θυμήσω το βάψιμο άλλου αγαπημένου πλοίου του βορείου αιγαίου πρίν λίγο καιρό  :Mad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα και κάτι διαφορετικό.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29306

----------


## sylver23

ο πηγασσος θανο εχει να ερθει δυτικες απο οταν ησουν μπεμπης!! :Razz:  :Razz: 
νικο οντως γραφω και χιο και οντως ειμαι και απο κει αλλα θεωρω πατριδα την ικαρια...το γιατι εχω γραψει και χιος ειναι παλιο θεμα.κατι με αλκαιο :Razz:  :Razz: 
και τωρα μια προκληση...οποιος καταφερει και κανει το νονα μαιρη να μοιαζει με πλοιο εχει απο εμενα απεριοριστη εκτιμηση

----------


## nickosps

> Ορίστε το "Πήγασος" της GA FERRIES....Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Leo...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29039


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο leonida ότι του πάει πάρα πολύ!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Nα και κάτι διαφορετικό....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29306


Αυτό μάλιστα....μου αρέσει ταμάλα....!!! Μπράβο!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Η φωτο αφαιρεθηκε λογο ανωτερας βιας!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αντε γιατι τελαυταια την εχουν πληρωση ολα τα υπολιπα καραβια (εκτος ΑΝΕΚ) με τα χρωματα τις GA ferries...για να σπασουμε λιγοτην μονοτονια.....    Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29365


Αν το έκανες πιο προσεκτικά θα το δεχόμουν....τώρα ούτε κατα διάνοια!!! Πάρε το μηδέν και ξαναπροσπάθησε!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Αν το έκανες πιο προσεκτικά θα το δεχόμουν....τώρα ούτε κατα διάνοια!!! Πάρε το μηδέν και ξαναπροσπάθησε!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Νικο σου απαντησα στο msn γιατι το εκανα ετσι προχειρα,καλυτερα να μην το πω εδω μεσα γιατι με βλεπω Banned !!!Οσο για το μηδεν το πηρα και το εποιασε η Πετρουλα που λεει το καιρο! :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

Λυπάμαι αλλά η φωτογραφία αφαιρέθηκε λόγω ανωτέρας βίας.....ζητώ συγνώμη αν έθιξα κάποιους αλλά και εγώ άνθρωπος είμαι και έχω θιχτεί και εγώ....νομίζω οτι με καταλάβατε........

----------


## Vortigern

Ναι ρε Νικο λες και σε απειλησαμε κιολας...ελεος...

----------


## Vortigern

Πειραματα με το Σαμοθρακη (φωτο του Αποστολου)
Λοιπον εχω προσθεση στην πρυμνη καταστρωματα του Αγιος Γεωργιος,εβαλα πλωρη και τσιμινιερα απο Σαρδινια Βερα... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29668

----------


## scoufgian

> Πειραματα με το Σαμοθρακη (φωτο του Αποστολου)
> Λοιπον εχω προσθεση στην πρυμνη καταστρωματα του Αγιος Γεωργιος,εβαλα πλωρη και τσιμινιερα απο Σαρδινια Βερα... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29668


κι επειδη πριν που πηρες το μηδεν σου βγηκε η Πετρουλα ,ξαναπαρτο τωρα και ασε το πλοιο ησυχα,γιατι του αλλαξες τα φωτα.........οριστε μας........ :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

Επειδή το συμπαθώ αυτό το καραβάκι ιδού...
Εφταλού σε όλο το NELίτικο της μεγαλείο!!!:mrgreen:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29686

----------


## laz94

> Επειδή το συμπαθώ αυτό το καραβάκι ιδού...
> Εφταλού σε όλο το NELίτικο της μεγαλείο!!!:mrgreen:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29686


 

Μπράβο speed!! Τέλεια αλλαγή!

----------


## Leo

Οφείλω να πω ότι οι μετασκευές speedkiller είναι απο τις καλύτερες του θέματος. Δεν ξεφεύγει τίποτα..... και το όνομα της σημερινής μετασκευής όλα τα λεφτά... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

To Aγιος Γεωργιος με τα χρωματα τις LINDOS LINES,προτιμησα να το αφησω ανωνημο το πλοιο. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29689
Eδω με τα χρωματα τις ΑΝΕΚ  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29692
Εδω με αντιπαθητικα χρωματα σε εμενα....   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29693
Και εδω οπως θα ηταν τωρα αν εμενα στα χερια του Αγουδημου..ως Ρομιλντα...   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29694

----------


## Leo

Να επαναέλθω πάλι στό θέμα και να θυμίσω στους λάτρεις των αλλαγών *αυτό*. Αλλαγές, χρωματσιμοί, μετασκευές που δεν θα είναι πάρα πολύ προσεγμένες θα διαγράφονται χωρίς άλλη ενημέρωση. Είπαμε ανοχή αλλά χρειάζεται να βελτιονώμαστε και λίγο... αλλιώς ας μην καταπιανόμαστε καθόλου, αφήνωστας όσους έχουν μεράκι να δηνιουργούν. Επειδή δε διέκρινα και μια ανεπαίσθητη δόση αντιπαλότητας, θα ήθελα να υπενθυμίσω ότι εδώ χαλαρώνουμε και διασκεδάζουμε, δεν κονταροχτυπιόμαστε. Αυτή είναι η δεύτερη παράκληση να διατηρήσουεμ μαι ποιότητα γενικότερα. Στην τρίτη,  :Sad: , αλλά θα κτυπάτε την πόρτα να ανοίξει το λουκέτο για να μπείτε. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## Νaval22

> Επειδή το συμπαθώ αυτό το καραβάκι ιδού...
> Εφταλού σε όλο το NELίτικο της μεγαλείο!!!:mrgreen:


ωραίο το βάψιμο αλλά όχι και ΕΦΤΑΛΟΥ speedkiller,χάθηκε ο κόσμος να βάλεις μια ΑΡΙΣΒΗ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## manolis_creta

ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΚΑΜΑΡΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ΝΗΣΟΣ ΓΑΥΔΟΣ! την original φωτογραφια την εκλεψα απο τον Γ.Κουτσουκη!! απο το fakta!

----------


## Νaval22

το φουγάρο είναι στο κίτρινο της blue star παρά της ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## Speedkiller

Να το κ το αδερφάκι...:mrgreen:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30384

Στέφανε δικό σου..

----------


## Leo

Αυτή προφανώς είναι η εξαδέλφη της Ευταλούς....? Πάντως καλό μας έκανε ο δεξαμενισμός του *nautilia.gr*.Ξελαμπικάρανε τα μυαλά μας και κατέβασαν ιδέες  :Very Happy: ... Μπράβο Κώστα, ποιοτικότατη μετασκευή όπως πάντα.

----------


## Ergis

Αργησα να επανεμφανιστω σε αυτο το θεμα αλλα πιστευω ειναι μια ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗ εμφανηση........πρωτη φορα μετασκευαζω απο ρο/ρο σε εγ/ογ η καλυτερα ro/pax......το aegean heaven λοιπον μετασκευασμενο σε hellenic heaven......

hellenic heaven (2)w.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ε αφού το έκανες, άλλαξε και τιν κοντή τσιμινιέρα και βάλε κατι ποιό καλο... Οχι τίποτε καραγκιοζ μπερντε Ελυρος ΟΚ?

----------


## Ergis

Γενικα ειμαι κατα της αλλαγης της τσιμινιερας....πιστευω οτι ειναι η ταυτοτητα του καραβιου...δεν ηθελα να την αλλαξω....ειπαμε,το μεταλλαξα αρκετα...οχι ομως εντελως....μου αρεσουν πολυ οι σωληνες ετσι που βγαινουν στα πλαγια και δεν θελω να την πειραξω αλλο....τωρα θα λαβει θεση το θεσσαλονικη στα ναυπηγεια μου..... :Wink:

----------


## jvrou

Συγκλονιστική μετασκευή....

----------


## dimitris

Eργη πολυ καλη η μετασκευη σου!!!
εχει δικιο νομιζω ο Apostolos αλλα αφου δεν θες να το πειραξεις μηπως θα ηταν λιγο καλυτερα να το πας τουλαχιστον ποιο πισω?

----------


## Leo

Εγώ θα πάρω το πλοίο όπως το μετασκέυασε ο Έργης, με την χαμηλή τσιμινιέρα γιατί θα περνάμε κάτω απο γέφυρες  :Wink: . Μπράβο Γιώργο πολύ καλή δουλειά.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

σας ευχαριστω παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια.....θα του κανω καποιες διορθωσεις που εντοπισα ακομα και θα σας το ξαναδειξω....οχι ομως τωρα γιατι ειμαι κουρασμενος...ολο το βραδυ τον εχτιζα τον παραδεισο.....δεν κοιμηθηκα λεπτο....τα λεμε....

----------


## Ergis

Καλημερα στο πιο χαρουμενο φορουμ που υπαρχει.... :Very Happy: 
Επειδη αν κανανε ελεγχο στο HELLENIC HEAVEN θα το εβγαζαν 100% ακαταλληλο να ταξιδεψει απο θεμα ασφαλειας του εκανα καποιες βελτιωσεις και προσθηκες....πιστευω οτι τωρα ειναι το ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ro/pax του ναυτηλια..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

hellenic heaven ready.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιο και βελτιωμενο φιλε Εργη!!! αντε και με τα 33kn του στο Αιγαιο :Smile: 
ειδες αμα το κατεχει κανεις... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ έκανα έναν δύσκολο ελαιοχρωματισμό πολύ σπάνιο. Κανένα άλλο μέλος δεν έχει μετασκευάσει ή τροποποιήσει ένα ταχύπλοο και το δοκίμασα εγώ....Απολαύστε λοιπόν το Highspeed 5 με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ στην ελαιοχρωματισμένη φωτογραφία του .voyager.

Highspeed 5 Anek Lines.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Aς δουμε τωρα και το Speedrunner III πως θα γινει οταν κατεβει στην Ελλαδα(Πρωην Superseacat III)...

Eλπιζω σε αυτην την μετασκευη να επεσα οσο ποιο καλα μπορουσα ως προς το καλο..αμα δν κανει διαγραψτε την δν εχω προβλημα...   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30527

----------


## Speedkiller

> Εγώ έκανα έναν δύσκολο ελαιοχρωματισμό πολύ σπάνιο. Κανένα άλλο μέλος δεν έχει μετασκευάσει ή τροποποιήσει ένα ταχύπλοο και το δοκίμασα εγώ....Απολαύστε λοιπόν το Highspeed 5 με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ στην ελαιοχρωματισμένη φωτογραφία του .voyager.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30526



Ασπρο είναι τελείως μούφα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: 
τα κοκκινα της vodafone του πάνε πολύ τελικά...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ασπρο είναι τελείως μούφα...
> τα κοκκινα της vodafone του πάνε πολύ τελικά...


Αυτό θα το κρίνετε εσείς γιατί εγώ τόση ώρα απο πάνω του δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα!!!!!!  

Όσο για σενα Θάνο το μόνο που έκανες ήταν να γραψεις Speedrunner III???
Κάνε και τίποτ' άλλο.........

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι ρε φιλε μετέφερε τον καθρέφτη καμια 10αριά μέτρα ποιό πλώρα και βάψτο κιντρινο μπλε με φουγάρο τσάμπιον γιατι αλλιώς δέν αρέσει!!!
Πλάκα κάνω οκ???

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ναι ρε φιλε μετέφερε τον καθρέφτη καμια 10αριά μέτρα ποιό πλώρα και βάψτο κιντρινο μπλε με φουγάρο τσάμπιον γιατι αλλιώς δέν αρέσει!!!
> Πλάκα κάνω οκ???


Έχει δίκιο τώρα. Η αλήθεια είναι πως τα ταχύπλοα δεν σηκώνουν και πολλά ! Εντάξει είναι Θάνο ! Δεν νομίζω πως και η εταιρεία θα κάνει κάτι περισσότερο από αυτό που έκανες εσύ.  :Very Happy:

----------


## hsw

πολύ ωραία και πετυχημένη μετασκευή ndimitr93! πάντως και τα άσπρα του πάνε... αλλά καλύτερα είναι τα κόκκινα!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εργη καταπληκτική και άκρως επιτυχημένη η μετασκευή του Aegean Heaven σε Hellenic Heaven!!Μπράβο!!!


*

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και ο Μπομπ σφουγγαράκης όπως θα πρεπε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30531

----------


## alcaeos

> Να και ο Μπομπ σφουγγαράκης όπως θα πρεπε...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30531


χαχα εισαι απιστεφτος κωστα ....μπραβο  πολυ καλη δουλεια.. :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Να και ο Μπομπ σφουγγαράκης όπως θα πρεπε...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30531


 μπραβο Κωστη!!Απο τα ελαχιστα μελη μας ,που η παρουσια σου,σ αυτο το thread με ικανοποιει.........Αριστες δουλειες

----------


## Rocinante

ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΑΛΗΘΟΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΟ !!!!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Όντως, Sopeedkiller... Δεν "παίζεσαι", πραγματικά! :roll:

----------


## BULKERMAN

βρε μπας και τα βαλε πανω ο πλοιοκτητης??? :Very Happy: 

πλακα κανω! τρομερη δουλεια!

ακομη και στο δεξι χερι του μπομπ που το τζαμι ειναι θολο δεν του ξεφυγε. μπραβο σου!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ναι ρε φιλε μετέφερε τον καθρέφτη καμια 10αριά μέτρα ποιό πλώρα και βάψτο κιντρινο μπλε με φουγάρο τσάμπιον γιατι αλλιώς δέν αρέσει!!!
> Πλάκα κάνω οκ???


Αυτό εννοείς;;; Η φωτογραφία είναι του scoufgian...

speedrunner_2_237310122008.jpg

----------


## kapas

> Αυτό εννοείς;;; Η φωτογραφία είναι του scoufgian...
> 
> speedrunner_2_237310122008.jpg


 του ταιριαζει!!! ωραιος νικο!! :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> Αυτό θα το κρίνετε εσείς γιατί εγώ τόση ώρα απο πάνω του δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα!!!!!! 
> 
> Όσο για σενα Θάνο το μόνο που έκανες ήταν να γραψεις Speedrunner III???
> Κάνε και τίποτ' άλλο.........


Νικο δες πως ηταν το πλοιο πρωτα!!Δν εγραψα μονο το ονομα...οτι μπορω κανω και σιγα σιγα μαθαινω και εγω το photoshop.
Συγνωμμη δηλαδη κιολας αμα δν σου αρεσε...

Παιδια ομορφες οι μετασκευες σας!!!Ολες....
Καλα ο μπομπ δινει και περνει!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Και το διαμάντι μας μετασκευασμένο............

Aqua___jewel__944839.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Νικο δες πως ηταν το πλοιο πρωτα!!Δν εγραψα μονο το ονομα...οτι μπορω κανω και σιγα σιγα μαθαινω και εγω το photoshop.
> Συγνωμμη δηλαδη κιολας αμα δν σου αρεσε...
> 
> Παιδια ομορφες οι μετασκευες σας!!!Ολες....
> Καλα ο μπομπ δινει και περνει!!!


Δεν είπα ότι δεν μου άρεσε.....και που είναι η αρχική φώτο να δω πώς ήταν πριν....εμ....βαλε ενα λινκ και εσύ....εγώ πως βάζω;;

----------


## ndimitr93

Να και το Εξπρες Σαντορίνη χωρίς πλαϊνό καταπέλτη όπως θα το ήθελε ο Nissos Mykonos. Η φωτογραφία είναι του minoan7...

EXSAN3_61802022009.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Να και ο Μπομπ σφουγγαράκης όπως θα πρεπε...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30531


*Κώστα είσαι φανταστικός!!!Μπράβο!!Τρομερή δουλειά!!!*

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ το φαντάζομαι έτσι το Santa Maria I......η φωτογραφία ανήκει στο marine traffic....

ARKADI αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## sylver23

νικο αρχικα καλο θα ηταν να το περναγες ενα βαψιματακι .
αλλα εχεις κανει ενα λαθος :Razz:  :Razz: η εταιρια πλεον λεγεται ΑΝΕΡ και οχι ννερ..
περιμενω να το δω απο εσας γιατι εμενα δεν πιανουν τα χερια μου σε τετοια

----------


## Ergis

Ελπιζω να πιστεψετε οτι αυτο ηταν μεχρι χθες το roro θεσσαλονικη.........ανεβαζω και την αρχικη και την τελικη για να δειτε τις διαφορες......

thessaloniki.jpg

Thessalonikif.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ελπιζω να πιστεψετε οτι αυτο ηταν μεχρι χθες το roro θεσσαλονικη.........ανεβαζω και την αρχικη και την τελικη για να δειτε τις διαφορες......


Είσαι θεός!!!!!!! Μα λέω και εγώ...τι κάνει αυτός δυο μέρες τώρα!!! Γιώργο έσκισες πάλι...μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ελπιζω να πιστεψετε οτι αυτο ηταν μεχρι χθες το roro θεσσαλονικη.........ανεβαζω και την αρχικη και την τελικη για να δειτε τις διαφορες......



Οντως αγνωριστο έγινε!!! :Very Happy: Λιγο κουτί είναι όμως πίσω...Κάνε κανα πιο "μαλακό" τελείωμα και θα γίνει οκ κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη...Τα ναυπηγεία σου κάνουν θαύματα πάντως...

----------


## ndimitr93

Και μία αντίστοιχη μετασκευή με αυτή του Γιώργου.....Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Leo.......

Mykonos Mixed.jpg

----------


## Ergis

Σας προτεινω να ανοιξετε την καθε εικονα σε διαφορετικη καρτελα για να δειτε την διαφορα....πραγματικα νμιζω οτι ειναι απο τις μεγαλυτερες τρομοκρατικες μου ενεργειες.....

----------


## leonidas

> Ελπιζω να πιστεψετε οτι αυτο ηταν μεχρι χθες το roro θεσσαλονικη.........ανεβαζω και την αρχικη και την τελικη για να δειτε τις διαφορες......
> 
> thessaloniki.jpg
> 
> Thessalonikif.jpg


Πραγματικα απιστευτη αλλαγη...
Συγχαριτηρια Εργη...


Α...Εχω νεα!!!!!!!!
Βαλανε τον Κεντερη για Ρεθυμνο παλι 
μιας και εγιναν καποιες ΜΙΚΡΟ αλλαγες... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι με εντιπωσιάστε και οι οι δύο " τρομοκράτες ". Ξέρω ότι τα κάνετε τώρα αυτά για να τσιγκλίσετε τον leonida... :Wink: 

Φίλε ndimitr93 αυτό είναι φαντάζομαι διαφήμιση για το νησί μου. Ελπίζω να φέρω κι άλλες σε μερικές μέρες να έχεις δουλειά. Επίση να πώ ότι ή βελτίωση της δουλειάς σου είναι οφθαλμοφανής.... Εύγε!

Φίλε Έργη αυτό είναι μεταπτυχιακό και πέρνεις άριστα.... Μεγάλο εγχείρημα και πολύ προσεγμένη η δουλειά σου... 10'  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πραγματικα απιστευτη αλλαγη...
> Συγχαριτηρια Εργη...
> 
> 
> Α...Εχω νεα!!!!!!!!
> Βαλανε τον Κεντερη για Ρεθυμνο παλι 
> μιας και εγιναν καποιες ΜΙΚΡΟ αλλαγες...


Τι έχουμε πει Λεωνίδα, πού είναι η αρχική φώτο να δούμε τις αλλαγές γιατί έτσι όπως το βλέπω δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα!!!!

----------


## Ergis

σας ευχαριστω ολους σας για τα καλα σας λογια.....θα προσπαθησω να γινω ακομα καλυτερος για να σας εντυπωσιασω ακομα περισσοτερο.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ωραιος ο αιολος συναδελφε.πολυ μου αρεσει..νικο και εσενα εξαιρετικη η δουλεια...σου ειπα ομως...δες το...

----------


## ndimitr93

> σας ευχαριστω ολους σας για τα καλα σας λογια.....θα προσπαθησω να γινω ακομα καλυτερος για να σας εντυπωσιασω ακομα περισσοτερο....ωραιος ο αιολος συναδελφε.πολυ μου αρεσει..νικο και εσενα εξαιρετικη η δουλεια...σου ειπα ομως...δες το...


Για δες τώρα.....

Mykonos Mixed.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο είσαι απίστευτος Έκανες μία καταπληκτική υπερκατασκευή..αγνώριστο το Θεσσαλονίκη!!!Λεονίδα πολύ ωραίο τον έκανες το Κεντέρη!Νίκο πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!

Μπράβο και στους τρεις σας!!!  *

----------


## ndimitr93

Επειδή το πλοίο πριν δεν είχε κατάστρωμα του έβαλα....Leo απόλαυσε το το πλοίο σου.......!!!!!!! 

Mykonos Mixed2.jpg

----------


## Ergis

ετσι μπραβο...βαλε κανενα καταστρομα.....πολυ καλη δουλεια νικ...μπραβο...

----------


## ndimitr93

Μία πιο κομψή εμφάνιση του Κεφαλονιά....σήμερα που είμαι άρρωστος έχει πέσει πολύ δουλειά στα ναυπηγεία μου.......Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Trakman.......

Kefalonia b_22733112008.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Έργη είχε φτάσει στ' αυτιά μου ότι προσπαθούσες να μετασκευάσεις το Θεσσαλονίκη ! Και να σου πω την αλήθεια το περίμενα πως και πως ! Τελικά άξιζε η αναμονή ! Έκανες υπέροχη δουλειά ! Μπράβο !  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Ας δουμε και το _Κεφαλονια_ με το 'S' του Strintzis

----------


## Ergis

> Έργη είχε φτάσει στ' αυτιά μου ότι προσπαθούσες να μετασκευάσεις το Θεσσαλονίκη ! Και να σου πω την αλήθεια το περίμενα πως και πως ! Τελικά άξιζε η αναμονή ! Έκανες υπέροχη δουλειά ! Μπράβο !


να σαι καλα θανασση...και που να δεις τι ετοιμαζω τωρα...εχω να φαω κραξιμο.....

----------


## sylver23

> Μία πιο κομψή εμφάνιση του Κεφαλονιά....σήμερα που είμαι άρρωστος έχει πέσει πολύ δουλειά στα ναυπηγεία μου.......Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Trakman.......


νικο σορυ αλλα πιο κομψη δεν θα το ελεγα...χαλασες την πολυ ωραια πλωρη του για να πας τον καθρεπτη-γεφυρα μπροστα??

----------


## sea world

Bravo se olous sas me tis wraies metaskeues pou kanete :Wink: 
Kathe fora pou anevazete metaskeues ploiwn, mazeuomaste oloi tou grafeiou (about 7 persons) kai xazeuoume sxoliazontas! :Razz: 
Synexiste etsi :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Να το κ το αδερφάκι...:mrgreen:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30384
> 
> Στέφανε δικό σου..


χαχα ωραίος πάντα ήθελα να δώ ένα πλοίο με αυτό το όνομα έστω και εικονικό  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Να και ο Μπομπ σφουγγαράκης όπως θα πρεπε...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30531


 
...είσαι απίστευτος... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Να λοιπόν και το Superferry ΙΙ με τα σινιάλα των δελφινιών.....Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Trakman.........Leo για σενα....
...

Superferry2 Hellenic Seaways.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Εδώ η πλώρη του Σοφοκλή πιο ωραία....Η φωτογραφία είναι του mastrokosta.....

sofoklis plwri edited.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ρε φίλε λιγμένα παίρνεις ή βαλτό σε έχουν???

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ρε φίλε λιγμένα παίρνεις ή βαλτό σε έχουν???


What do you mean???  ¶ρρωστος είπαμε ότι είμαι!!!..........................

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλά και εγώ ειμαι άρρωστος αλλα και η αρρώστια εχει και όρια... Φτάσαμε την κακογουστιά να την κάνουμε σημαια

----------


## xaloba

Φιλε ndimitr93 σαν γιατροσ βλεπω οτι η αρρωστεια σου λεγεται Ελυριτιδα και μαλιστα ειναι καλπαζουσα... :Very Happy:  Σαν αντιβιωση συνισταται η αποχη απο φωτο του Ελυρος και η αναγνωση μονο ποστ για παλια ακτοπλοικα... :Very Happy: 

Επισης σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο, μονο μην γινεις ναυπηγος, τοτε την εχουμε κατσει... :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Φιλε ndimitr93 σαν γιατροσ βλεπω οτι η αρρωστεια σου λεγεται Ελυριτιδα και μαλιστα ειναι καλπαζουσα... Σαν αντιβιωση συνισταται η αποχη απο φωτο του Ελυρος και η αναγνωση μονο ποστ για παλια ακτοπλοικα...
> 
> Επισης σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο, μονο μην γινεις ναυπηγος, τοτε την εχουμε κατσει...


Δυστυχώς γιατρέ για σενα θα γίνω Ναυπηγός :Very Happy: ..... αλλά το έχετε πάρει πολύ τοις μετρητοίς ρε παιδιά.....κόψτε κάτι και απολαύστε τις δημιουργίες μας...
Και Apostolos πιο συγκρατημένα λόγια......

----------


## Apostolos

Την κακοποίηση της ομορφιας πρώτη φορά την βλέπω απόλαυση!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Την κακοποίηση της ομορφιας πρώτη φορά την βλέπω απόλαυση!


Μα ποια κακοποίηση......παίζουμε.........Είπαμε μην το παίρνουμε σοβαρά το θέμα....¶μα άρχιζε ο καθένας να εξάπτεται έτσι....κι εγώ έχω δει παραποιήσεις που δεν μου άρεσαν....δεν έκανα όμως έτσι....θα παρακαλέσω να τελειώσει αυτή η συζήτηση και να συνεχιστει το thread χωρίς εντάσεις......

----------


## yannisa340

> Εδώ η πλώρη του Σοφοκλή πιο ωραία....Η φωτογραφία είναι του mastrokosta.....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30757


Γελάω που το καμπαναριό είναι σα να ανήκει στο πλοίο. Σα τσιμινιέρα. Πρωτότυπο θα ήταν.  Πώς δεν το σκέφτηκε κανείς να φτιάξει τέτοιο φουγάρο;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## yannisa340

> Bravo se olous sas me tis wraies metaskeues pou kanete
> Kathe fora pou anevazete metaskeues ploiwn, mazeuomaste oloi tou grafeiou (about 7 persons) kai xazeuoume sxoliazontas!
> Synexiste etsi


Τι γραφείο έχετε; Σε διαλυτήριο πλoίων βρίσκεται; :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

> Ελπιζω να πιστεψετε οτι αυτο ηταν μεχρι χθες το roro θεσσαλονικη.........ανεβαζω και την αρχικη και την τελικη για να δειτε τις διαφορες......


Πολύ ωραίο αλλα υπάρχει ένα λάθος το οποίο κάνει και την πραγματοποίηση της μετασκευής ανέφικτή. Ο μηχανισμός του πυδαλίου βρίσκεται πολύ ψηλά στην πρύμη και δέν επιτρέπει την τοποθέτηση ράμπας στο πρώτο ντέκ. Εκριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα που υπήρχε και στο Ετζίαν Χεβεν αλλα εκει η φόρτωση των οχημάτων γίνεται κατευθείαν στο upper deck

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα και ένα βαψιματάκι το οποίο προσπαθώ να καταλάβω εάν του πάει..(ως προς την λουρίδα)Eσείς τι λέτε???


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30780

----------


## scoufgian

μπα Κωστη μαλλον δεν του παει

----------


## ndimitr93

> Nα και ένα βαψιματάκι το οποίο προσπαθώ να καταλάβω εάν του πάει..(ως προς την λουρίδα)Eσείς τι λέτε???
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30780


Μπααα, κατα την γνώμη μου δεν του παέι γιατί είναι κοντό πλοίο αν είχε κανένα deck παραπάνω ίσως να του ταίριαζε καλύτερα.....άλλωστε κι εγώ για αυτό το λόγο δεν έβαλα και Superferry II λωρίδα.........
Αλλά γενικά σαν βάψιμο είναι πολύ καλό....πάρα πολύ καλό!!!

----------


## Ergis

> Πολύ ωραίο αλλα υπάρχει ένα λάθος το οποίο κάνει και την πραγματοποίηση της μετασκευής ανέφικτή. Ο μηχανισμός του πυδαλίου βρίσκεται πολύ ψηλά στην πρύμη και δέν επιτρέπει την τοποθέτηση ράμπας στο πρώτο ντέκ. Εκριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα που υπήρχε και στο Ετζίαν Χεβεν αλλα εκει η φόρτωση των οχημάτων γίνεται κατευθείαν στο upper deck


ευχαριστω για το tip σου αποστολε...την επομενη φορα θα το λαβω υποψιν μου...παρεπιπτοντως το hellenic heaven πισω δεν το πειραξα καθολου,μονο μπλε το εβαψα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Mαλλον έχετε δίκιο...Απλά είπα να το φτιάξω να δω πως θα είναι...Η αλήθεια είναι πως κάτι μου χτυπαέι άσχημα αλλα δεν μπορώ ακριβώς να το προσδιορίσω τι είναι.... :Confused:

----------


## Νaval22

όταν αγοράστηκε το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ προσανατολίζονταν να του βάλουν λωρίδα αλλά στα παράθυρα του κάτω deck με τις καμπίνες,όπως επίσης και άλλες τσιμινιέρες,δεν μπορώ να σκανάρω το σχέδιο να το δείτε γιατί είναι μεγάλο
speedkiller αν κατάλαβες τι λέω προσπάθησε το,φυσικά με άσπρη γάστρα,αυτό πιστεύω θα του πηγαίνει

----------


## heraklion

Το KISO του 2005 ίσως είναι το καλύτερο πλοίο που ναυπηγήθκε στην Ιαπωνία. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Έτσι φιλοδοξώ να το δώ σε μερικά χρόνια:shock:.Συγχωρήστε που δεν θυμάμαι απο πού πήρα την αρχική φωτογραφία. :Surprised: ops:
New Kiso 07(1) copy1w1115 copy.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

ωχ ωχ ωχ ωχ.....παει και αυτο το πλοιο.... οχι αλλα κουτια ρε παιδια!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το KISO του 2005 ίσως είναι το καλύτερο πλοίο που ναυπηγήθκε στην Ιαπωνία.Έτσι φιλοδοξώ να το δώ σε μερικά χρόνια:shock:.Συγχωρήστε που δεν θυμάμαι απο πού πήρα την αρχική φωτογραφία.ops:



Δεν με χάλαγε πάντως...Κριμα που ποτέ δεν θα το δούμε ως ΜΙΝΟΑΝ μιας και Grimaldi  έχει νομίζω άλλα σχέδια...

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν μπορεί κάποιος να φτιάξει το KITAKAMI χωρίς να το βασανίσει Ελυρικός?

----------


## scoufgian

> Το KISO του 2005 ίσως είναι το καλύτερο πλοίο που ναυπηγήθκε στην Ιαπωνία.Έτσι φιλοδοξώ να το δώ σε μερικά χρόνια:shock:.Συγχωρήστε που δεν θυμάμαι απο πού πήρα την αρχική φωτογραφία.ops:
> New Kiso 07(1) copy1w1115 copy.jpg


 γιατι μου θυμιζει λιγο Καζαντζακη?ή κανω λαθος?

----------


## Ergis

κινγκ μινος καλυτερα....δεν εχει τοσο ψιλο φουγαρο οσο του καζαντζακη....

----------


## scoufgian

> κινγκ μινος καλυτερα....δεν εχει τοσο ψιλο φουγαρο οσο του καζαντζακη....


 σωστη η αποψη σου............ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

και εδω το superfast 1 πιο superfast απο πριν....η φωτογραφια ειναι του συντοπιτη μου του δημητρη.αφιερωμενη σε ολο το ναυτιλια και στα μελη του. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
superfast 1.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Μπραβο Εργη για αλλη μια φορα με τις μετασκευες σου!!!
και πανω απ'ολα μου αρεσει που δινεις σημασια και στην λεπτομερεια... η σκια απο το φτερο στο φουγαρο :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μπράβο Εργη καταπληκτική μετασκευή!!Το έκανες να μοιάζει πολύ με τα γνήσια σουπερφαστ!!!Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!!  *

----------


## Speedkiller

Eργης όντως εξαιρετικός!!!Αυτή η μετασκευή είναι πολύ πετυχημένη!!!:shock:Την ποιότητα δεν την σχολιάζω!Μιλάει απο μόνη της...Στέφανε κάτι τέτοιο εννούσες η μπέρδεψα τα deck??? :Confused: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30824

----------


## sea world

Erghs bravo gia to ergo texnhs!!
PROTASH: An kapoios mporei na metaskeuasei kai to _LIBERTY B._ ths SAOS tha htan mia proklhsh gia to pws tha vlepame ena karavaki me polles prooptikes na yphretei thn ellhnikh aktoploia :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

> Στέφανε κάτι τέτοιο εννούσες η μπέρδεψα τα deck???
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30824


Μπράβο στα παιδιά. Speedkiller κάνε την μπλέ γραμμή λίγο ποιό λεπτή, πρόσθεσε μία ακόμη στα επάνω παράθυρα και τα "γυαλιά" στην γέφυρα όπως όλα τα καινούργια. Δέν βάζεις και μιά ποιό σύγχρονη πλώρη? Υπάρχει μιά θεικη φώτο του Στάφανου που την έχει τελείως profile ιδανική για μετασκευή!

----------


## Speedkiller

Κάτι τέτοιο εννούσες Απόστολε???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30886

Γεφυρα αλλά Νήσος Χιος.. :-P

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ καλός! Εύγε! Φανταστείτε ότι κανονικά στη μετασκευή είχε προβλεφθεί η Γέφυρα να είναι παρόμοια (για την ακρίβεια ολόιδια με του DAME M μαζί με την πλώρη!)

----------


## leonidas

Ο Γοητευτικος Αδαμαντιος με μια μετασκευη που την αξιζει...
Στη μετασκευη εγιναν...
*Θετικα*
*1)*1 ολοκληρο πανω γκαραζ χωρις θεσεις και χωρις καμπινες
*2)*1  ντεκ κατω απο το ντεκ με την λωριδα που περιεχει 150 καμπινες :Razz:  στο κεντρο.πλωρα σαλονι με θεα την πλωρακλα του και πρυμα σαλονι με θεα τα απονερα!
*3)*και μια μικρη αλλαγη στην τσιμινιερα

*Αρνητικα(δεν μπορω να τα διορθωσω)
1)*τα πλωρια παραθυρα
*2)*μικρες τσιμινιερες σε σχεση με το πλοιο
*3)*ειναι λιγο κουτι αλλα ειναι ομορφο το ατιμο... :Very Happy: 

Να μην τα πολυλογω...




(Συγνωμη αλλα ηταν πολυ μεγαλη φοτο 3,017 και την μικρινα οσο πιο πολυ μπορουσα 1,500 για να μην χαλασει η ποιοτητα)

----------


## Νaval22

εγώ πάντως προτιμώ τη πρώτη εκδοχή του speedkiller στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με τη μονή ρήγα και τη κανονική του γέφυρα

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ο Γοητευτικος Αδαμαντιος με μια μετασκευη που την αξιζει...
> Στη μετασκευη εγιναν...
> *Θετικα*
> *1)*1 ολοκληρο πανω γκαραζ χωρις θεσεις και χωρις καμπινες
> *2)*1  ντεκ κατω απο το ντεκ με την λωριδα που περιεχει 150 καμπινες στο κεντρο.πλωρα σαλονι με θεα την πλωρακλα του και πρυμα σαλονι με θεα τα απονερα!
> *3)*και μια μικρη αλλαγη στην τσιμινιερα
> 
> *Αρνητικα(δεν μπορω να τα διορθωσω)
> 1)*τα πλωρια παραθυρα
> ...


Χα χα χα!!!Ωραίος Ο λεωνίδας!!!!Μπράβο!!!Δεν παρατήρησα κάτι κακό στα μπροστινά παράθυρα πάντως... :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

> Χα χα χα!!!Ωραίος Ο λεωνίδας!!!!Μπράβο!!!Δεν παρατήρησα κάτι κακό στα μπροστινά παράθυρα πάντως...


Ευχαριστω πολυ...
Ναι βασικα δεν πολυφαινεται... :Cool: 
Εσυ που εισαι ειδικος σε αυτα (photoshop)μπορεις να προσθεδεις ενα ZANTE FERRIES ;
να δουμε πως θα ηταν με τα ΟΛΑ του... :Razz:

----------


## laz94

Λεωνίδα μπράβο!!! 
Πολύ καλή ιδέα και μετασκευή!
Να 'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ευχαριστω πολυ...
> Ναι βασικα δεν πολυφαινεται...
> Εσυ που εισαι ειδικος σε αυτα (photoshop)μπορεις να προσθεδεις ενα ZANTE FERRIES ;
> να δουμε πως θα ηταν με τα ΟΛΑ του...



Επειδή δεν έχω μάθει να χειρίζομαι χαρακτηρες και γράμματα στο photoshop (κανεις δεν είναι τέλειος)  :Surprised: ops: θα χρησιμοποιούσα ζωγραφική για τα γράμματα!Εκεί μου είνα πιο εύκολο και νομίζω θα τα καταφέρεις άνετα!Ωστόσο αν θες μπορώ να δοκιμάσω να βάλω γράμματα στην εικόνα σου!

----------


## Vortigern

H φωτο ειναι η μετασκευασμενη που εκανε ο φιλος μου ο Leonidas μου αρεσε ετσι οπως το εκανε και ειπα να το φερω και αυτο Δυτικες....
Ελπιζω να το πετυχα καλα τωρα.
Την σκια δεν μπορεσα να κανω και να αφαιρεσο την πορτοκαλι αντανακλαση στην θαλασσα...   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31007

----------


## leonidas

> H φωτο ειναι η μετασκευασμενη που εκανε ο φιλος μου ο Leonidas μου αρεσε ετσι οπως το εκανε και ειπα να το φερω και αυτο Δυτικες....
> Ελπιζω να το πετυχα καλα τωρα.
> Την σκια δεν μπορεσα να κανω και να αφαιρεσο την πορτοκαλι αντανακλαση στην θαλασσα...   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31007


:shock:!ΦΟΒΕΡΟ!:shock:
Μια χαρα του παει... :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Oi metaskeues sas einai apisteutes... :shock:

----------


## Leo

> H φωτο ειναι η μετασκευασμενη που εκανε ο φιλος μου ο Leonidas μου αρεσε ετσι οπως το εκανε και ειπα να το φερω και αυτο Δυτικες....
> Ελπιζω να το πετυχα καλα τωρα.
> Την σκια δεν μπορεσα να κανω και να αφαιρεσο την πορτοκαλι αντανακλαση στην θαλασσα... ...


Βοήθεια μας ο ¶γιος...... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Βοήθεια μας, δεν λες τίποτα ! Επιτέλους και ένα ωραίο όνομα για πλοίο !  :Razz:  Μια χαρά είναι Θάνο ! Του πάει, όπως και η γραμμή !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leonidas

_Blue Star Ithaki_  με μετασκευη αλα NISSOS MYKONOS 
και ΒLUE STAR PAROS...... :Very Happy:

----------


## sea world

> _Blue Star Ithaki_  με μετασκευη αλα NISSOS MYKONOS 
> και ΒLUE STAR PAROS



Eutuxws pou den yparxei sthn pragmatikothta!!!:mrgreen::roll:
Kalh h prospatheia file leonida :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

> Eutuxws pou den yparxei sthn pragmatikothta!!!


Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.

----------


## Speedkiller

> _Blue Star Ithaki_  με μετασκευη αλα NISSOS MYKONOS 
> και ΒLUE STAR PAROS......


Ισως αν τράβαγες λίγο πιο πίσω την τσιμινιέρα να έδειχνε καλύτερο! :Wink: Παντως έκανες όντως πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!

----------


## leonidas

> Ισως αν τράβαγες λίγο πιο πίσω την τσιμινιέρα να έδειχνε καλύτερο!Παντως έκανες όντως πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!



Οριστε φιλε...



Εδω ειναι και η αρχικη φωτο για να δειτε τις διαφορες...

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο Λεωνίδα!!! Πολύ ωραία μετασκευή! Και τώρα είναι ακόμα καλύτερο! Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Οριστε φιλε...
> 
> 
> 
> Εδω ειναι και η αρχικη φωτο για να δειτε τις διαφορες...



Έκανες και επιμυκυνση ρε θηρίο??? :Surprised: Τώρα το πρόσεξα...

----------


## leonidas

> Έκανες και επιμυκυνση ρε θηρίο???Τώρα το πρόσεξα...


Βεβαιως.... :Very Happy: 
χαχαχα...


..Ευχαριστω Λαζαρε

Α σε λιγο ερχεται................................
..................................................  .........
ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π.

----------


## laz94

.....να προσθέσω και κάτι στην πρύμη αν δεν σε πειράζει φίλε Λεωνίδα.....
Αντίγραφο από Αντίγραφο από 8osw4cjcemrsxq084o6j.jpg

----------


## leonidas

> .....να προσθέσω και κάτι στην πρύμη αν δεν σε πειράζει φίλε Λεωνίδα.....
> Αντίγραφο από Αντίγραφο από 8osw4cjcemrsxq084o6j.jpg


Οχι βεβαια... :Very Happy: 
Πολυ καλο,μπραβο!του ταιριαζει πολυ... :Very Happy: 
   Το σκεφτομουν κ εγω να το κανω αλλα ειπα 
   να εχουμε και ενα sun deck... :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

Ο *Θεολογος Π.* που λεγαμε....
Δεν ξερω αν θα σας αρεσει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ειναι μεγαλη αλλαγη... :Very Happy: 

Εγω το ειπα... :Razz: 

Καλα την βαζω την φοτο...


Οριστε και η κανονικη φωτο του φιλου Γιαννη(scoufgian)
για να δειτε τις διαφορες.

----------


## Νικόλας

σαν αυτά που είναι στην ιταλία που τους βάζουν απο πάνω 50 ορόφους τα tirenia(η εταιρία είναι αυτή)  χαχαοοχα  :Very Happy: 
αν ήταν πιο κοντό ίσως να ήταν καλύτερο δεν ξέρω κιόλας λίγο εκεί στην πλώρη δεν μου αρέσει 
πάντως μπρόβο για τον κόπο σου

----------


## leonidas

> σαν αυτά που είναι στην ιταλία που τους βάζουν απο πάνω 50 ορόφους τα tirenia(η εταιρία είναι αυτή)  χαχαοοχα 
> αν ήταν πιο κοντό ίσως να ήταν καλύτερο δεν ξέρω κιόλας λίγο εκεί στην πλώρη δεν μου αρέσει 
> πάντως μπρόβο για τον κόπο σου


Μα δεν το μεγαλωσα.Ετσι ειναι.
Εκτος οτι μακρυνα λιγο την πλωρη 
για να δειξει αφεντια...Ασχετο. :Very Happy: 

Μηπως φαινεται ετσι οπως λες γιατι εχει
 2 καταστρωματα με παραθυρα;

----------


## Νικόλας

ισως αν η γέφυρα ήταν ένα deck πιο κάτω?? :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

> ισως αν η γέφυρα ήταν ένα deck πιο κάτω??


Προσπαθησα και ειναι εντελως χαλια...
Δεν μου αρεσει καθολου και γι'αυτο δεν το ανεβαζω.
Συγνωμη φιλε ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πολύ καλή δουλειά Λεονίδα μπράβο!!!!Η διαφορές είναι μεγάλες αλλά μου αρέσει πολύ!!!**Και πάλι* *μπράβο !!!*

----------


## Νικόλας

τι ζητάς συγνώμη ρε συ απλά είπα την γνώμη μου (που απ ότι κατάλαβα ήταν πολύ καλή  :Razz: ) αλλά καλό είναι και έτσι ίσως πρέπει να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο με το άθλημα !! :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

> *Πολύ καλή δουλειά Λεονίδα μπράβο!!!!Η διαφορές είναι μεγάλες αλλά μου αρέσει πολύ!!!**Και πάλι* *μπράβο !!!*


Χαιρομαι φιλε... :Wink: 
Ευχαριστω πολυ... :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Να αφαιρέσω άλλον ένα καταπέλτη.........Αφιερωμένη στον leonida επειδή έκανε μια πάρα πολύ ωραία μετασκευή και στον Leo...τώρα Leo αν θα έρθει το Β.Ηorizon στην Σύρο δεν ξέρω(ασχέτως αν έχει έρθει για δεξαμενισμό....για δρομολόγια εννοώ)...αλλά θα το κάνω εγώ να έρθει....θα δεις σε λίγο!!! Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον .voyager......

blue horizon.JPG

----------


## leonidas

> Να αφαιρέσω άλλον ένα καταπέλτη.........Αφιερωμένη στον leonida επειδή έκανε μια πάρα πολύ ωραία μετασκευή και στον Leo...τώρα Leo αν θα έρθει το Β.Ηorizon στην Σύρο δεν ξέρω(ασχέτως αν έχει έρθει για δεξαμενισμό....για δρομολόγια εννοώ)...αλλά θα το κάνω εγώ να έρθει....θα δεις σε λίγο!!! Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον .voyager......


Φιλε που ειναι η φοτο; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Τελοσπαντων , σου αφιερωνω το SEATRADE μιας και μου
εδωσες την ιδεα...
Επισης στους μετασκευαστες Λαζαρος , Γιαννης (Νησσος Μυκονος) 
και speed  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

φτού φτού το seatreder ειναι αυτό??
πράγματι είναι αγνώριστο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι προς το καλό ή το χειρότερο ας απαντήσουν οι πιο ειδικοί αλλά εμένα δεν μου πολύ αρέσει  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Λεωνίδα, αφού σε ευχαριστήσω για την εφιέρωση, να σου πω οτι μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ η μετασκευή σου! Πριν να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν μου πολυάρεσε και πολύ αλλά τώρα κάτι λέει! Κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι πολύ καλύτερο έτσι! Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

λεωνιδα δεν μπορω να πω οτι μου πολυαρεσει..ειναι λιγο μπαουλε..
φυσικα θα σου πω μεγαλο μπραβο για τον κοπο σου και για ολα οσα εχεις μετασκευασει μεχρι τωρα διοτι εχεις μερακι.!

εγω θα σου προτεινω το επομενο που θα κανεις να ειναι το σαντα μαρια με το νεο λογοτυπο της εταιριας.
θα ελεγα να μην το μετασκευασεις καθολου.ριξτου ενα βαψιματακι,βαλε το λογοτυπο για σινιαλο στην τσιμινιερα ,γραψε και ανερ lines στο πλαι και θα ναι οκ...
το λογοτυπο μπορεις να το βρεις εδω --  www.aner.gr
θα μου κανεις την χαρη?? :Razz: 

υ.γ- ή οποιος αλλος μπορει και θελει!!!

----------


## Leo

Κοίτα ποιός μιλάει για "μπαουλέ"... :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

τι θυμηθηκες τωρα και εσυ....εκεινο το εκανα απλα για να δω αν εχεις γερη καρδια!!!αφου το αντεξες εισαι θηριο!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## heraklion

Θα σας άρεσε έτσι το Μυτηλήνη? :Confused:  :Very Happy: 
Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι από την gallery που την ανέβασε ο stefanosp. :Cool: 

100_1809_107222112008[1] copy.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πίστεψε μας δέν μας χαλάει καθόλου!!!!!
Ωραιος!

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο και νομίζω θα αρέσει και στον Στέφανο.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> λεωνιδα δεν μπορω να πω οτι μου πολυαρεσει..ειναι λιγο μπαουλε..
> φυσικα θα σου πω μεγαλο μπραβο για τον κοπο σου και για ολα οσα εχεις μετασκευασει μεχρι τωρα διοτι εχεις μερακι.!
> 
> εγω θα σου προτεινω το επομενο που θα κανεις να ειναι το σαντα μαρια με το νεο λογοτυπο της εταιριας.
> θα ελεγα να μην το μετασκευασεις καθολου.ριξτου ενα βαψιματακι,βαλε το λογοτυπο για σινιαλο στην τσιμινιερα ,γραψε και ανερ lines στο πλαι και θα ναι οκ...
> το λογοτυπο μπορεις να το βρεις εδω --  www.aner.gr
> θα μου κανεις την χαρη??
> 
> υ.γ- ή οποιος αλλος μπορει και θελει!!!


*Συλβέστρο το έκανα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το ήθελες έτσι...Η φώτο είναι από το Marine Traffic.
*SANTA_MARIA_I.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Θα σας άρεσε έτσι το Μυτηλήνη?
> Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι από την gallery που την ανέβασε ο stefanosp.
> 
> 100_1809_107222112008[1] copy.jpg


 κι εμενα δεν με χαλαει καθολου η Πριγκηπεσσα ετσι.Μπραβο Νικο!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Θα σας άρεσε έτσι το Μυτηλήνη?
> Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι από την gallery που την ανέβασε ο stefanosp.
> 
> 100_1809_107222112008[1] copy.jpg



Δεν είναι άσχημο αλλα κάτι που καθεται στραβα..Ισως αν ριγα είχε το ίδιο μήκος με το μπλε ζωνάρι να μου καθόταν καλύτερα!Θα το κανω να δω πως θα βγει...Παντως πολύ καλή προσπαθεια Νίκο!!! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο και νομίζω θα αρέσει και στον Στέφανο.


μμμ...οκ εγκρινεται :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

> λεωνιδα δεν μπορω να πω οτι μου πολυαρεσει..ειναι λιγο μπαουλε..
> φυσικα θα σου πω μεγαλο μπραβο για τον κοπο σου και για ολα οσα εχεις μετασκευασει μεχρι τωρα διοτι εχεις μερακι.!
> 
> εγω θα σου προτεινω το επομενο που θα κανεις να ειναι το σαντα μαρια με το νεο λογοτυπο της εταιριας.
> θα ελεγα να μην το μετασκευασεις καθολου.ριξτου ενα βαψιματακι,βαλε το λογοτυπο για σινιαλο στην τσιμινιερα ,γραψε και ανερ lines στο πλαι και θα ναι οκ...
> το λογοτυπο μπορεις να το βρεις εδω --.........
> θα μου κανεις την χαρη??
> 
> υ.γ- ή οποιος αλλος μπορει και θελει!!!



Βεβαιως φιλε Συλβεστρο... :Wink: 
 με μεγαλη μου χαρα !  :Very Happy: 
Αφιερωμενο...
...ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

> *Συλβέστρο το έκανα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το ήθελες έτσι...Η φώτο είναι από το Marine Traffic.
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32028





> Βεβαιως φιλε Συλβεστρο...
>  με μεγαλη μου χαρα ! 
> Αφιερωμενο...
> ...ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!!!!!


ευχαριστω και τους δυο.ομορφο φαινεται.
(μια παρατηρηση μονο ANER και οχι ANEΡ- αφου το lines ειναι αγγλικα .αλλιως ετσι διαβαζεται ως ανεπ)

----------


## sylver23

προσπαθησα να διορθωσω καποια πραγματα που ηθελα δανειζομενος την μετασκευη του leonida.(ζηταω βεβαια συγνωμη καθως δεν ξερω κανω τετοια πραγματα )
με την γραμμη (στην πλωρη φανταστειτε οτι ανεβαινει λιγο) και το δελφινι στην θεση αυτη θα μου αρεσε καλυτερα.Εδωσα και ονομα -Ρεθυμνο-


xke3adkfb6k3ql36fw7a  22.jpg
xke3adkfb6k3ql36fw7a.jpg

----------


## Eng

Πάντως για μπογιατζης στη στεγη μου κολλάς καλύτερα!!!  :Razz:  :Razz: 

(Πρώτη φορά κοιταζω το θεμα, καλή προσπάθεια..Επιβάτη!!)

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> προσπαθησα να διορθωσω καποια πραγματα που ηθελα δανειζομενος την μετασκευη του leonida.(ζηταω βεβαια συγνωμη καθως δεν ξερω κανω τετοια πραγματα )
> με την γραμμη (στην πλωρη φανταστειτε οτι ανεβαινει λιγο) και το δελφινι στην θεση αυτη θα μου αρεσε καλυτερα.Εδωσα και ονομα -Ρεθυμνο-
> 
> 
> xke3adkfb6k3ql36fw7a  22.jpg
> xke3adkfb6k3ql36fw7a.jpg


*Συλβέστρο καλή προσπάθεια όμορφο είναι με την γραμμή που του έβαλες!!
Κάναμε ένα λάθος βάλαμε νηολόγιο Πειραιά και όχι Ρέθυμνο..:shock: 
*

----------


## leonidas

> προσπαθησα να διορθωσω καποια πραγματα που ηθελα δανειζομενος την μετασκευη του leonida.(ζηταω βεβαια συγνωμη καθως δεν ξερω κανω τετοια πραγματα )
> με την γραμμη (στην πλωρη φανταστειτε οτι ανεβαινει λιγο) και το δελφινι στην θεση αυτη θα μου αρεσε καλυτερα.Εδωσα και ονομα -Ρεθυμνο-
> 
> 
> xke3adkfb6k3ql36fw7a  22.jpg
> xke3adkfb6k3ql36fw7a.jpg


Μια χαρα ειναι.Καλη προσπαθεια.
Αντε κ εις ανωτερα... :Razz: 


Καλα ε , φανταστειτε να ειχαμε και τα highspeed
με τα κανονικα χρωμματα της HSW...
Να δουμε τοτε τι θα καναμε... :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω αν και η μετασκευη ανηκει στον leonida.εγω 2-3 διορθωσεις εκανα.
γιαννακη υπεθεσα οτι νηολογιο θα εχει πειραια.δεν νομιζω να παρει ρεθυμνου.για αυτο το εβαλα.τσπ...

λεωνιδα μπραβο!!!δεν ειναι και ασχημο με τα κανονικα σινιαλα της εταιριας.αντε γιατι αυτο το κοκκινο το εχω βαρεθει

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τους μετασκευαστές, ελαιοχρωματιστές, ανακατασκευαστές μας κλπ, να διαλέγουμε φωτογραφίες απο την γκαλερί του ναυτιλία ή τα προσωπικά μας αρχεία και όχι από άλλες ιστοσελίδες, χωρίς να έχουμε πάρει σχετική άδεια απο τον ιδιοκτήτη/εκδότη. Ο λόγος είναι αυτονόητος.

----------


## leonidas

> Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τους μετασκευαστές, ελαιοχρωματιστές, ανακατασκευαστές κλπ μας να διαλέγουμε φωτογραφίες απο την γκαλερί του ναυτιλία ή τα προσωπικά μας αρχεία και όχι από άλλες ιστοσελίδες, χωρίς να έχουμε πάρει σχετική άδεια απο τον ιδιοκτήτη/εκδότη. Ο λόγος είναι αυτονόητος.


Οκ...
Δεν θα ξαναγινει. :Cool:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τους μετασκευαστές, ελαιοχρωματιστές, ανακατασκευαστές μας κλπ, να διαλέγουμε φωτογραφίες απο την γκαλερί του ναυτιλία ή τα προσωπικά μας αρχεία και όχι από άλλες ιστοσελίδες, χωρίς να έχουμε πάρει σχετική άδεια απο τον ιδιοκτήτη/εκδότη. Ο λόγος είναι αυτονόητος.


*Και εγώ ζητώ συγνώμη και υπόσχομαι ότι δεν θα ξαναγίνει.*

----------


## agnostos

Ορίστε και απο εμένα μια διαφορετική εκδοχή του highspeed 5...
(c) voyager

DSC02433_944222009r1 copy.jpg

----------


## .voyager

> Ορίστε και απο εμένα μια διαφορετική εκδοχή του highspeed 5...


Προσωπική άποψη ότι ίσως δεν έχω ξαναδεί πλοίο να του πάνε περισσότερο τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ...
Στο μεταξύ τώρα διαπίστωσα πως η αρχική photo είναι δική μου!!  :Smile:

----------


## agnostos

> Προσωπική άποψη ότι ίσως δεν έχω ξαναδεί πλοίο να του πάνε περισσότερο τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ...
> Στο μεταξύ τώρα διαπίστωσα πως η αρχική photo είναι δική μου!!


Ναι... ξεχασα να το αναφερω... το διορθώνω πάραυτα... :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

> Ναι... ξεχασα να το αναφερω... το διορθώνω πάραυτα...


Δεν τρέχει τίποτα, απλά το κατάλαβα εκ των υστέρων γιατί έγινε αρκετά διαφορετικό, για να μην πω ωραιότερο! Μ΄αρέσει να κάνουν "μετασκευές" πάνω σε φωτογραφίες! Η συγκεκριμένη αλλαγή σινιάλων μ΄άρεσε πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με τον .voyager! Επιτυχιμένος χρωματισμός, πολύ προσεγμένος και αυτό που μου άρεσε είναι η ανατνάκλαση του σινιάλου της πλευράς στο νερό. Συγχαρητήρια agnostos.... πολύ όμορφη δουλειά.

----------


## Speedkiller

Oντως φοβερή δουλειά από τον άγνωστο!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Ergis

> Ορίστε και απο εμένα μια διαφορετική εκδοχή του highspeed 5...
> (c) voyager
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32410


no comments... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## dimitris

> Ορίστε και απο εμένα μια διαφορετική εκδοχή του highspeed 5...
> (c) voyager
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32410


του πανε παντως ειναι πολυ ομορφο!!!
και θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο Leo για την πολυ καλη σου δουλεια!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Oι καλυτερη δουλεια που εχει γινει!!!Μπραβο!

----------


## ndimitr93

Να μαι πάλι!!! Αυτή την φορά το Διαγόρας στην Hellenic Seaways.....Φωτογραφία του stefanosp......

Diagoras Hellenic Seaways.jpg

----------


## laz94

Mπράβο Νίκο! Καταπληκτική αλλαγή!

----------


## scoufgian

> Να μαι πάλι!!! Αυτή την φορά το Διαγόρας στην Hellenic Seaways.....Φωτογραφία του stefanosp......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32517


 δεν με χαλαει καθολου

----------


## laz94

Σιγα που δεν θα έκανα αυτον τον βάπορα, blue star...........:mrgreen::mrgreen:..........
19-9-2008.jpg

Η φωτο είναι του φίλου *trakman*

----------


## sea world

> Να μαι πάλι!!! Αυτή την φορά το Διαγόρας στην Hellenic Seaways.....Φωτογραφία του stefanosp......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32517


Tha mporouse na htan kai metaskeuh tou HELLENIC MASTER kathws exoun ta idia fougara :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## prutanis

Χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω την ιστορια του συγκεκριμενου τυπου πλοιων γιατι προσφεραν πολλα στην Ελληνικη ναυτιλια αλλα με αρκετη δοση χιουμορ να δουμε το "νεο" αποκτημα της ΝΕΛ μεχρι να ξεκινησει δρομολογια ο ΤΕΟ...
να την αφιερωσω ειδικα στους δυο φανατικους Νελιτες Scoufgian και Moutsokwstas!!! και να ευχαριστησω φιλο του φορουμ για την βοηθεια του.
teo-liberty.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω την ιστορια του συγκεκριμενου τυπου πλοιων γιατι προσφεραν πολλα στην Ελληνικη ναυτιλια αλλα με αρκετη δοση χιουμορ να δουμε το "νεο" αποκτημα της ΝΕΛ μεχρι να ξεκινησει δρομολογια ο ΤΕΟ...
> να την αφιερωσω ειδικα στους δυο φανατικους Νελιτες Scoufgian και Moutsokwstas!!! και να ευχαριστησω φιλο του φορουμ για την βοηθεια του.
> teo-liberty.jpg


Nα κατι διαφορετικο...Μπραβο Μανωλη!

----------


## scoufgian

> Χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω την ιστορια του συγκεκριμενου τυπου πλοιων γιατι προσφεραν πολλα στην Ελληνικη ναυτιλια αλλα με αρκετη δοση χιουμορ να δουμε το "νεο" αποκτημα της ΝΕΛ μεχρι να ξεκινησει δρομολογια ο ΤΕΟ...
> να την αφιερωσω ειδικα στους δυο φανατικους Νελιτες Scoufgian και Moutsokwstas!!! και να ευχαριστησω φιλο του φορουμ για την βοηθεια του.
> teo-liberty.jpg


ε ενταξει τωρα!!!!ολα στη φορα τα βγαλατε εσεις?αυτο ειναι το ιδιωτικο yaght των αδελφων SCOUFGIAN και MOUTSOKWSTAS.κι επειδη οπως προανεφερε ο φιλος prutanis περιμενουμε το ΤΕO να βγει απο τη δεξαμενη μεχρι τοτε αποφασισαμε να το δανεισουμε για λιγο στη NEL LINES να κανει τη δουλεια της............ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: .προσοχη επειδη σεβομαστε τον επιβατη ,οι καμπινες ειναι στα αμπαρια!!!ολοι στρωματσαδα

----------


## moutsokwstas

το νεο αποκτημα των γκασμαδων ειναι αυτο, χωρις να εχω διαθεση να  τους προσβαλλω. τετοιοι που ειναι και με τα μυαλα που κουβαλανε...μπας κι αλλαξουν καποτε.

----------


## MYTILENE

> το νεο αποκτημα των γκασμαδων ειναι αυτο, χωρις να εχω διαθεση να τους προσβαλλω. τετοιοι που ειναι και με τα μυαλα που κουβαλανε...μπας κι αλλαξουν καποτε.


 Είπες κάτι moutsokwsta.............. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ????????

----------


## scoufgian

> Είπες κάτι moutsokwsta..............????????


για παρε το μηδεν............ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

Μια πιθανη εκδοση του ΖΕΥΣ ναυλωμενο απο την MINOAN LINES..Του πανε πολυ τα μπλε πιστευω....Η φωτογραφια ειναι μελους του ναυτηλια αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ποιου...

zeus palace minoan lines.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο καλλιτέχνης ξαναχτύπησε με νόημα!!! Κάτι θέλει να πει με μικρές παρεμβάσεις... :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

και μια"κανονικη" του εκδοση....για τον φιλο τον scoufgian :Wink: 
η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το shipspotting.cοm
ZEUS PALACE .jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> και μια"κανονικη" του εκδοση....για τον φιλο τον scoufgian
> η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το shipspotting.cοm
> ZEUS PALACE .jpg


Μπραβο φιλε Εργη.Σ ευχαριστω.Πολυ καλυτερα πιστευω αυτη η φορεσια.....

----------


## Ergis

σευχαριστω :Wink: για να ειμαι ειληκρινης εγω το πρωτιμω στα μπλε..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Μια πιθανη εκδοση του ΖΕΥΣ ναυλωμενο απο την MINOAN LINES..Του πανε πολυ τα μπλε πιστευω....Η φωτογραφια ειναι μελους του ναυτηλια αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ποιου...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33115


*Εργη η δουλειά σου είναι καταπληκτική!!!Συμφωνώ μαζί σου που λες ότι του ΖΕΥΣ του πάνε τα μπλε!!Μπράβο και πάλι καλλιτέχνη του photoshop Εργη!!!*

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ πάλι του φόρεσα την φορεσιά της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ όπως είναι τώρα δηλαδή η λωρίδα κατεβαίνει προς την πλώρη, όχι όπως ήταν παλιά ανάποδα. Η φωτογραφία είναι του Trakman.
Zeus Palace Minoan Lines.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Η ΑΝΕΚ το αγόρασε ΚΑΙ αυτό.....τώρα βρίσκεται στο Κερατσίνι για μετασκευή.....θα σας ενημερώνω για την πορεια των εργασιών στο πλοίο.....
Παραθέτω μία φώτο του πλοίου όταν πρωτοήρθε και άλλαξε σινιάλα.....
Και το όνομα αυτού.....Φραγκοκάστελο.......
FRAGOKASTELO.jpg

----------


## Leo

Νίκο η αλήθεια είναι ότι τελευταία έχεις απελευθερωθεί από χρώματα κι τσιμινιέρες. Με έχεις αφήσει άφωνο απο τα έργα σου μέχρι τα αβατάρ και τις υπογραφές σου. Πολύ χαίρομαι που άρχισες να περνάς καλά χωρίς "πάθη" και άλλα συναφή....  :Wink: . Αυτό είναι πρόοδος και οφείλω να το πω δημόσια... Μπράβο σου, συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν με άλλες προκλίσεις  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ndimitr93

Λέο έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο....πλέον δεν υπάρχουν τσιμινιέρες και σινιάλα.....Αφιερωμένος ο Βίεννος σε εσένα.....Ο Βίεννος είναι μία αρχαία πόλη των Χανίων κοντά στα Φαλάσαρνα.....έτσι λοιπόν και το όνομα του πλοίου....πήρα στοιχεία από πολλά πλοία, διάφορων εταιρειών....θα το ανεβάσω και σε άλλες versions.....είναι η πρώτη μου ριζική μετασκευή και ελπίζω να σας αρέσει....Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι του Speedkiller....

Βιέννος Anek Lines.jpg

----------


## Leo

Συγχαρητήρια, πολύ καλή η δουλειά σου... Ευχαριστώ για την πρώτη αφιέρωση του εγχειρήματος αυτού  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ndimitr93

Τώρα λίγο πιο συμμετρικό στο γκαράζ....

Βιέννος Anek Lines(1).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αν το κάνανε έτσι κάθε μέρα θα κολλούσαν τα κράκ στην μέση του πλοίου...

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΖΗΛΕΨΑ ΔΙΜΟΣΙΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ

Παναγια Σουμελα μετασκευασμενο.jpg

----------


## TOM

Αφου δεν ειχα να κανω τιοτα σημερα το πρωι ''μετασκευασα'' το αγιος παντελεημων[φωτο του DK] σε παντανασσα ΙΙ.[ειναι φτιαγμενη στην ζωγραγικη].

ΠΑΝΤΑΝΑΣΣΑ 2.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

Ειπα να κανω και εγω μια αποπειρα και απο κεφαλονια το εκανα αγ.ευστρατιος... 





η φοτο ειναι του Trakman

----------


## leonidas

Ο Βιέννος σε πληρης μορφη απο ΕΓ/ΟΓ  :Very Happy: 


ΥΣ.μου χαλασε στο τελος η ποιοτητα... :Mad:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ο Βιέννος σε πληρης μορφη απο ΕΓ/ΟΓ 
> 
> 
> ΥΣ.μου χαλασε στο τελος η ποιοτητα...


Πολύ καλό!!!! αλλά δεν κράτησες τιποτα από το Aegean Heaven.....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ο Βιέννος σε πληρης μορφη απο ΕΓ/ΟΓ 
> 
> 
> ΥΣ.μου χαλασε στο τελος η ποιοτητα...


*Λεονίδα φανταστική δουλειά μπράβο!!!Θυμίζει λίγο Σοφοκλή Β. στην πλώρη...γενικά τίποτα δεν θυμίζει ότι το πλοίο αυτό ήταν το AEGEAN HEAVEN!!*

----------


## leonidas

Ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δυο σας...
Γι αυτο ειναι σε πληρης μορφη απο ΕΓ/ΟΓ επειδη δεν μοιαζει καθολου στο αρχικο RO/RO.  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## Leo

Υπογραφή leonidas, αλλά μάλλον σαν τον Βενιζέλο μου κάνει.... ίσως το έκανε έτσι για εμπρικούς λόγους να το ναυλώνουν πακέτο με τον Βενιζέλο οι Τυ νήσιοι  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τον rocinante αν κ δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αυτό ακριβώς εννoούσε!
*Η φώτο είναι του scoufgian!

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34099

----------


## apollo_express

Ωραίο βγήκε! Πιο καλό από ότι είναι τώρα.

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με τον apollo_express, αλλά θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε ότι ο λόγος που έκλεισε τα πλωριά ανοίγματα του γκαράζ είναι τα παράπονα των οδηγών για αλατισμένα αυτοκίνητα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Ο καβο ντόρος έχει εξάρσεις κατα καιρούς και πλάτσα - πλούτσα  :Wink:

----------


## Nick_Pet

> Συμφωνώ με τον apollo_express, αλλά θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε ότι ο λόγος που έκλεισε τα πλωριά ανοίγματα του γκαράζ είναι τα παράπονα των οδηγών για αλατισμένα αυτοκίνητα.... Ο καβο ντόρος έχει εξάρσεις κατα καιρούς και πλάτσα - πλούτσα


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Πέρσι είχε βγει... παστό το αυτοκίνητό μου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  με ένα εξαράκι στον κάβο ντόρο.

----------


## apollo_express

Πώς και δε συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με τα Μπλου Σταρ 1 & 2; Είναι τόσο ψηλά τα ανοίγματα που δε φθάνει μέχρι εκεί η θάλσσα;

----------


## Rocinante

> Για τον rocinante αν κ δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αυτό ακριβώς εννoούσε!
> *Η φώτο είναι του scoufgian!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34099


 Ναι Κωστα αυτο ηθελα σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Ακομα και αν αφησουμε δυο τρια μπροστινα ανοιγματα οπως εχει και τωρα αλλοστε, αλλα αυτης της μορφης, σιγουρα ειναι πολυ πιο καλο. Ας ελπισουμε μελλοντικα σε καποια εκτεταμενη αλλαγη να λαβουν υπ οψην τους αυτο το σχεδιο και να στειλουν κανα τσεκ στην οικια Speedkiller :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Δική σου ήταν η Ιδέα αρα στην οικία Rocinante πρέπει να πάει το τσεκ! :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Δική σου ήταν η Ιδέα αρα στην οικία Rocinante πρέπει να πάει το τσεκ!


 ΟΚ Το μοιραζομαστε, :Very Happy:

----------


## TOM

Μια αλλη ιδεα για τον ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ.[Απο την επεξεργασια του speedkiller στην φωτο του scoufgian]

theologos p m1.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πώς και δε συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με τα Μπλου Σταρ 1 & 2; Είναι τόσο ψηλά τα ανοίγματα που δε φθάνει μέχρι εκεί η θάλσσα;


Στα Blue Star 1,2 υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να κλείνουν.... :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

> Μια αλλη ιδεα για τον ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ.[Απο την επεξεργασια του speedkiller στην φωτο του scoufgian]


Ωραιο αλλα μην χαλάσετε τα μπαλκονακια στην πλωρη

----------


## Leo

Έχει δίικο ο Απόστολος. Χωρίς μπαλκόνια δεν θα έχουμε *αυτά*  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Πέστα μεγάλε! Μανία με την κλεισούρα!

----------


## TOM

Πιστευω να σας αρεσει περισσοτερο αυτος ο θεολογος.
theologos m2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο ΤΟΜ... το πήρες κατάκαρδα  :Wink: ... αλλά έτσι πληρεί όλα τα γούστα :Very Happy:

----------


## TOM

Ευχαριστω Leo.την ωρα που το εφτιαχνα για πρωτη φορα ειχα στο μυαλο μου τα συγχρονα κουτια που επιπλεουν,ειχα ξεχασει καποια σημεια που δεν διαθετουν τα περισσοτερα νεα πλοια τα οποια δινουν την ομορφια στο πλοιο αλλα και στο ταξιδι.αυτα τα σημεια που πολλοι ταξιδευουν χωρις σοβαρο λογο αλλα για να απολαυσουν το ταξιδι και την θεα.παντως προτιμω να ταξιδεψω με ενα αργο και παλιο πλοιο [ετσι απολαμβανεις το ταξιδι και εγω προσωπικα οταν ταξιδευω μ'αυτον τον τροπο νιωθω λεσ και ειμαι σε μια παλιοτερη εποχη που ολα ειναι πιο απλα και ομορφα ,δηλαδη λεσ και ταξιδευω στην εποχη του γεωργιος εξπρες,του ναξος που δυστυχως δεν εχω ζησει αλλα εχω διαβασει για παρα πολλες εμπειριες απ'αυτο τα καραβια μεσα απ'αυτο το site] παρα να παω με ενα ταχυπλοο και να κλειστω σ'ενα σαλονι και να περιμενω ποτε θα φτασω[οχι πως εχω κατι με τα ταχυπλοα αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι αν καποιος δεν βιαζεται δεν ειναι και ο καλυτερος τροπος να ταξιδεψεις].ετσι οι σκεψεις μου οταν το εφτιαχνα ειναι το να πληρει ολα τα γουστα οπωσ ειπε και ο Leo.

----------


## Speedkiller

Οντως πολυ καλή η μετασκευή σου ΤΟΜ!!Μπράβο για την προσπαθεια σου!!!

----------


## TOM

Να και το SCANDOLA πρωηνIONIAN STAR ως Blue star hellas σε δυο εκδοχες.[φωτο του α.molos]

ionstar-buestar.jpg

ionstar-buestar 2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Πάρτε μπαλκόνια να έχετε ....  :Very Happy: . Μπράβο!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Να και το SCANDOLA πρωηνIONIAN STAR ως Blue star hellas σε δυο εκδοχες.[φωτο του α.molos]
> 
> ionstar-buestar.jpg
> 
> ionstar-buestar 2.jpg



Αν επιμυκινες κ λίγο την πλώρη... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

> Μια αλλη ιδεα για τον ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ.[Απο την επεξεργασια του speedkiller στην φωτο του scoufgian]
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34140


 Τρέμε Φουστάνο!!!

----------


## TOM

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σασ λογια και αφου ειναι πρωταπριλια μια πρωταπριλιατικη φωτο τα δυο νεα πλοιο της saos ferries[και τι καραβια].απιθανο παντως να τα αγορασει

SF12.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Υστερα απο καιρό Διονύσιος Σολωμός!

*φώτο του voyager!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34722

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Η ωρα για το Superfast της HSW !!! Ιδού ! Το HELLENIC SUPERFAST...! :Razz: 

Και η εικόνα...

Hellenic Superfast.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Περίπου έτσι θα είναι το Liberty B μετά τη μετασκευή του . 

1η φωτο (αυθεντικό) http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/liberty_b_1994_b_2.htm
2η φωτο (αυθεντικό) http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/liberty_b_1994_b_1.htm

Με τα χρώματα της ΣΑΟΣ άλλη μέρα.....*

----------


## TOM

Μετα απ'το ''υστερα απο καιρο διονυσιος σολωμος.Τωρα υστερα απο καιρο ανδρεας καλβος. :Very Happy: [φωτο απ'το marine traffic]

----------


## Speedkiller

Ωραίος ο ΤΟΜ!!! :Very Happy:  :Surprised:  Τον τούρμπισες τον Κάλβο μπραβο!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΞΑΝΑΔΕΙ
axaios ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Κι όμως, του πηγαίνουν πολύ τα σινιάλα.

Βέβαια αν το δει αυτό ο κύριος Παπαϊωαννίδης θα το πάθει το εγκεφαλικό αλλά δε βαριέσαι, χαβαλές να γίνεται!!!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Ζήλεψα κι εγώ μ αυτά που είδα στο thread και είπα να ξεκινήσω δική μου ναυτιλιακή!!! Με τα λιγοστά λεφτά μου στην τσέπη ξεκινώ για Αταλάντη κι αγοράζω το πάλε ποτέ *Bella Maria* και το φέρνω Πάτρα στα dry-docks του Photoshop!!! Μετασκευάζεται σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ, αποκτά 2 σωστικές λέμβους παραπάνω, καταργούνται οι κάτω καμπίνες και γίνονται γκαράζ, της γίνεται και μια σχετική επιμήκυνση, αποκτά καταπέλτη, μετονομάζεται σε *ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ Β.* (το όνομα ανήκει στην καλύτερη φίλη που είχα ποτέ – Κατερινάκι σΆ αγαπώ πολύ) και νηολόγιο φυσικά Πάτρας (αν δεν παινέψεις τον τόπο σου…..)!!! Περιμένω από τους φίλους του φόρουμ να προτείνουν γραμμές…….. και ειδου το πριν και το μετά!!!! Σας ακούω…. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

bellamaria1.jpg

katerina b ex bellamaria1.jpg

----------


## TOM

Διαβασα το θεμα του αικατερινη.π και ειδα οτι πολλοι το ηθελαν με καλυτερη πλωρη.οριστε το αποτελεσμα απ'την ''μετασκευη'' που του εκανα.[η φωτο του CORFU]

ekaterini pm.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Excellent!!!!Ωραιος!!!!Κ .... τις πλώρες της έβαλες!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## TOM

Και το πλατυτερα[maria buono] οπως θα ηθελα να ειναι.[φωτο απ'το fakta om fartyg]

platytera m.jpg

----------


## TOM

> Αν επιμυκινες κ λίγο την πλώρη...


    φιλε speedkiller ,σε ποια απ'τις δυο εκδοχες του blue star hellas να επιμηκινω την πλωρη.

----------


## Speedkiller

Κανε μια προσπαθεια με την μπαλκωνάτη εάν μπορείς φυσικα! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Η Πλατυτέρα θέλει μάτι (άγκυρα). Η Αικατερίνη είναι σούπερ!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τελικά μας έχει κάνει όλους η Αριάδνη κρυφογιαπωνέζους ! Υπέροχη πλώρη ! Όσο για τον ανερχόμενο εφοπλιστή μας έχω να του προτείνω κάτι σε πιο καινούριο...  :Very Happy:  Καλή αρχή !  :Razz:

----------


## TOM

μετα απ'την ''γκαβη'' πλατυτερα η κανονικη.

platytera%20m.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## Speedkiller

> 



:shock::shock::shock:Και μουστάκι αλλα θεόφιλος...Μπράβο!!!!!!!

----------


## TOM

Το blue star hellas με μακρυτερη πλωρη[ψιλοφερνει στο superferry 2].αφιερωμενη στον speedkiller ο οποιος την ζητησε

BLUE STAR HELLAS 1.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Tώρα μάλιστα!!!Τώρα φυσάει!!! :Very Happy: Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!!!

----------


## TOM

πολυ ωραια ζωγραφια φιλε theofilos-shop

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε Tom έχεις κάνει καταπληκτική δουλειά και στα τρία πλοία Εκατερίνη Π,Πλατυτέρα και Blue Star Hellas!!Μπράβο!!!

Πολύ όμορφο το πλοίο σου φίλε theofilos-ship μπράβο και σε εσένα!!*

----------


## Leo

Σύρμα.... μπήκε ο Γιαννάκης... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σύρμα.... μπήκε ο Γιαννάκης...


Θες να πεις κάτι Leo; Θα δείτε τι ετοιμάζουμε με τον Γιάννη και θα μας πείτε....όλο σπόντες!!! :Razz: 

Πραγματικά μετασκευές από το ιόνιο οι οποίες σκίζουν..!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## TOM

οριστε και η δικη μου εκδοχη για τον ''νιονιο''.

dion solomos.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

> Όσο για τον ανερχόμενο εφοπλιστή μας έχω να του προτείνω κάτι σε πιο καινούριο...  Καλή αρχή !


Το 'πιασα το υπονούμενο!!! Τα οικονομικά είναι λίγο στριμωγμένα για αρχή!!! Θα έρθουν και τα καινούρια  :Razz:

----------


## TOM

ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΙ ΧΑΝΟΥΜΕ!!!:-x

anek lines.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΙ ΧΑΝΟΥΜΕ!!!:-x
> 
> anek lines.jpg


Δεν μας βοηθάς....ποιό είναι το κανονικό πλοίο, η αρχική φωτογραφία....βάζουμε και την αρχική....πολλοί δεν ξέρουν ποιο πλοίο μπορεί να είναι.... :Wink:

----------


## agnostos

> Δεν μας βοηθάς....ποιό είναι το κανονικό πλοίο, η αρχική φωτογραφία....βάζουμε και την αρχική....πολλοί δεν ξέρουν ποιο πλοίο μπορεί να είναι....


Νομιζω οτι ειναι το Ugo Foscolo της ΑΝΕΖ... η κανω λα8ος? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

> Νομιζω οτι ειναι το Ugo Foscolo της ΑΝΕΖ... η κανω λα8ος?


 ε βεβαια :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## TOM

Συγνωμη που δεν εδωσα τις απαραιτητες πληροφοριες αλλα ειχα ωςκαι σημερα μαθημα και επρεπε να φυγω. Το πλοιο ειναι το ugo foskolo  τις  ανεζ και η φωτο ειναι απ'τοfakta om fartyg.

----------


## Leo

Θα σας θυμίσω ακόμη και *αυτό*. Είναι χρήσιμο να προσέχουμε το θέμα των φωτογραφιών και ότι δεν είναι δικό μας πάντα να λέμε την πηγή της φωτογραφίας/πληροφορίας.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Απο τη φώτο του voyager,ο Διονύσιος Σολομός,αλα Νορβηγικά...!

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

το κρητη 1 με πιο συγχρονες γραμμες και λιγο μεγαλο!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ SUPERFAST 1 ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ

----------


## agnostos

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ SUPERFAST 1 ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ


Σαν Ro/Ro ειναι...

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΜΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΑΝ ΚΟΥΤΙ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ 1980.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Aπο την φώτο του AEGEAN ISLANDS : LISSOS αλα Πρεβελ(ης)ικά...!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

φαινεται πιο ανανεωμενο το λισσος ετσι οπως το εφτιαξες γιαννης φ.και τα μουστακια στην πλωρη αλλα θεοφιλος.

----------


## Vortigern

Eνα πραγμα που δν θα με χαλουσε καθολου απο το το 2010.....   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35954

----------


## seaways_lover

> Eνα πραγμα που δν θα με χαλουσε καθολου απο το το 2010.....   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35954


Πολύ καλή δουλειά.  :Smile:  Η "Μερόπη" ομως, αγκυρα δεν εχει?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

> Πολύ καλή δουλειά.  Η "Μερόπη" ομως, αγκυρα δεν εχει?


Εχει δισκοφρενα με σωληνακι υψηλης πιεσεως....τι να την κανει την αγκυρα... :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

αλλο ενα εγκλημα μου........vodaphone highspeed 6 λοιπον....η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου speedrunner.αφιερωμενη σε ολο το φορουμ με τις ευχες μου για χρονια πολλα και καλο πασχα!

vodaphone highspeed 6.jpg

----------


## laz94

Καθόλου μα κοθόλου έγκλημα.......τέλειο είναι...!!

----------


## Vortigern

> αλλο ενα εγκλημα μου........vodaphone highspeed 6 λοιπον....η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου speedrunner.αφιερωμενη σε ολο το φορουμ με τις ευχες μου για χρονια πολλα και καλο πασχα!


Εγκλημα!!!Μονο που βλεπω το κοκκινο και τα συνιαλα τις εταιριας ειναι 2 φορες εγκλημα.Αποψε το βραδυ θα κανουμε συμβουλιο ολο το επιτελειο τον Νελιτων για την τιμωρια σου. (Σε βλεπω στο περαμα με ενα κουβα μπλε μπογια και βουρτσα.....) :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

υποθετω σκουρο dark blue.... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## alcaeos

φιλε Εργη οπως παντα τελεια τα εγκληματα  που  κανεις να σε καλα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ergis

ποτε μου δεν περιμενα οτι ενας νελιτης θα εμου το ελεγε αυτο.....σευχαριστω πολυ αλκαιο....

----------


## ndimitr93

> αλλο ενα εγκλημα μου........vodaphone highspeed 6 λοιπον....η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου speedrunner.αφιερωμενη σε ολο το φορουμ με τις ευχες μου για χρονια πολλα και καλο πασχα!


Μπράβο Γιώργο....Πραγματική αλλαγή....και τώρα που δεν είχα πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ εδώ στα Γιαννενα, έκανα μετασκευές σε ότι φώτος είχα στο λαπτοπ...όταν κατέβω Σούδα θα σας ανεβάσω....ακόμα και εγώ απορώ πως έκανα τέτοιες μετασκευές....θα δείτε...!! :Wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ χωρις τον πισω πλαινο καταπελτη.επισης εχουν επεκταθει δυο καταστρωματα προς την πρυμνη

----------


## Leo

Να επισημάνω άλλη μια φορά. Φωτογραφίες στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα δουλεύουμε δικές μας ή από την γκάλερι. Εξαίρεση σ αυτό αποτελεί
έγγραφη άδεια του ιδιοκτήτη της φωτογραφίας και θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι αν ο ιδιοκτήτης το ζητήσει, η φωτογραφία θα διαγραφεί χωρίς επιπλέον ενημέρωση.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ χωρις τον πισω πλαινο καταπελτη.επισης εχουν επεκταθει δυο καταστρωματα προς την πρυμνη


 μπραβο φιλιππε πολυ ωραια η νεα πρυμνη του πλοιου.θυμιζει λιγο το ξαδερφακι του το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

το superfast ΧΙ με γεμισμενη την πρυμνη
Superfast XI  μετασκευασμενο.jpg

----------


## TOM

μπραβο, πλυ ωραια η μετασκευη του superfast xi αν και τωρα φερνει στο superfast που μετασκευασε η csf

----------


## giorgosss

Όχι βρε παιδιά κάνουμε αμαν και πως να βρούμε νεότευκτο με χαμηλή/ανοικτή πρύμνη και τώρα που το βρήκαμε θα το μπαζώσουμε σα κουτί?Κρίμα στην ομορφιά του :Confused:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Κοιταξε να δεις και εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν τα πλοια-κουτια αλλα στις μετασκευες ακολουθω τις τεχνικες καποιων που δεν θελουν να υπαρχει πρυμνη αχτιστη. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Να ρωτήσω κάτι?? Επειδή εγω δεν τα παω και πολύ καλα στις αλλαγές χρωμάτων, θα μπορουσε κάποιος να κανει το Νησος Μυκονος ή Χιος στα χρωματα της Hellas Ferries??:-D

----------


## ndimitr93

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι?? Επειδή εγω δεν τα παω και πολύ καλα στις αλλαγές χρωμάτων, θα μπορουσε κάποιος να κανει το Νησος Μυκονος ή Χιος στα χρωματα της Hellas Ferries??:-D


Πες πως έγινε....σε λίγες μέρες θα το έχεις!!!! :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> Πες πως έγινε....σε λίγες μέρες θα το έχεις!!!!


 

Eυχαριστώ πολυ!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## Leo

Ευσεβείς πόθοι!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μεσα επεσες λεο.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το blue horizon με τα σινιαλα της nel lines.

BLUE HORIZON NEL LINES.JPG

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το blue horizon με τα σινιαλα της nel lines.


 του πανε καλυτερα τα νελιτικα σινιαλα! :Wink: ας το εχουν στο νου τους οι κυριοι  της ΝΕΛ μιας και ΕΝΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ να πουληθει το φθινοπωρο μετα την αφιξη του νεου sf2!

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με τον Μιλτιάδη. Τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ του πάνε γάντι!!!

----------


## scoufgian

παρατηρω καιρο τωρα ,πολλους φιλους να βαφουν πλοια της ακτοπλοιας μας στα χρωματα της NEL.μια εταιρια με αρκετα προβληματα αλλα με πολλους φανατικους της Τριηρους.Συνεχιστε παιδια ετσι.Γεμιστε τις θαλασσες μας με NEL LINES.Kαλα το πατε.Αμα μαζευτειτε πολλοι θα σας ανοιξουμε group που θα λεγεται Κρυφονελιτες............

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Παιδια η nel lines ειναι μια εταιρια με ιστορια και παντα ηθελα να παρει ενα καινουριο πλοιο.Αφου ειδα οτι δεν κανει τιποτα ειπα να το δουμε εστω εικονικα και μαλιστα μια καραβαρα οπως το blue horizon.

----------


## seaways_lover

Σιγοντάροντας στην επιθυμία του φίλου *Φίλιππου* από το όμορφο *Αίγιο* και αφού είμαστε και «κοντοχωριανοί» είπα να κάνω κι εγώ κάτι!!! Πήρα λοιπόν από τη δημοσίευση *#2764/11-04-09* του φίλου* ndimitr93* τον πιο επιβλητικό και πανέμορφο βάπορα της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας μας σήμερα, τον *Έλυρο*, και τον έντυσα με τα χρώματα και τα σινιάλα της *ΝΕΛ*. Το έκανα με κάθε σεβασμό προς την πλοιοκτήτρια *ΑΝΕΚ* που είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου εταιρίες και με έχει ταξιδέψει αρκετές φόρες για Κρήτη και για Ιταλία. Πάντως του *Έλυρου* του πάνε πολύ τα μπλε!!! Εξάλλου λένε πως ένα όμορφο κορμί μπορεί να φορέσει τα πάντα και να τα αναδείξει!!! :Cool: 

elyros_nel.jpg

----------


## TOM

μπραβο. του πανε  του ελυρου τα συνιαλα της νελ 
κατα την γνωμη μου

----------


## Speedkiller

Μεγάλε αν φτιάξεις λίγο την γραμματοσειρα στις μπαντες θα γράψεις ιστορία!!!Πολυ ωραίος!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## seaways_lover

Το παραπανω post αφιερωμένο σε όλους και ιδιαιτερα στον υποπλοιαρχο scoufgian :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σιγοντάροντας στην επιθυμία του φίλου *Φίλιππου* από το όμορφο *Αίγιο* και αφού είμαστε και «κοντοχωριανοί» είπα να κάνω κι εγώ κάτι!!! Πήρα λοιπόν από τη δημοσίευση *#2764/11-04-09* του φίλου* ndimitr93* τον πιο επιβλητικό και πανέμορφο βάπορα της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας μας σήμερα, τον *Έλυρο*, και τον έντυσα με τα χρώματα και τα σινιάλα της *ΝΕΛ*. Το έκανα με κάθε σεβασμό προς την πλοιοκτήτρια *ΑΝΕΚ* που είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου εταιρίες και με έχει ταξιδέψει αρκετές  φόρες για Κρήτη και για Ιταλία. Πάντως του *Έλυρου* του πάνε πολύ τα μπλε!!! Εξάλλου λένε πως ένα όμορφο κορμί μπορεί να φορέσει τα πάντα και να τα αναδείξει!!!


Εκτός του ότι χτύπησες την έδρα μου, έχω να πώ ότι έμεινα άφωνος....Πραγματικά μεταμόρφωση....ίσως κάτι το οπόιο θα το έκανε πιο κομψό θα ήταν να μίκρυνες λίγο τα σινιάλα :Wink:  Αλλά και έτσι είναι αριστούργημα!!! Εύγε....

----------


## seaways_lover

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Μιας και εκφέρω τη άποψη μου σ αυτό το το θέμα, θα πω λοιπόν ότι του πάει, για τα δικά μου μάτια η φορεσιά της ΝΕΛ. Η αλλαγή αυτή με προδιαθέτει ευχάριστα! Και μην ακούτε τον scoufgian που λέει για "κρυφονελίτες", δεν με αγγίζουν εμένα αυτά. Η γνώμη μου είναι αμερόληπτη 100%. Συγχαρητήρια seaways_lover για την προσπάθεια!

----------


## Speedkiller

100% δεν γίνεται captain Leo!!!Μην πάμε στο άλλο άκρο.... :Wink:

----------


## seaways_lover

Είχατε δίκιο ως προς το λογότυπο της ΝΕΛ στα πλαϊνά του πλοιου. 'Ηταν πολυ μεγάλα τα γράμματα. Έκανα την αλλαγή και σας παραθέτω κι αυτη την εκδοχή.  :Very Happy: 
elyros_nel_1.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Φιλε seaways lover του πανε τελεια του ΕΛΥΡΟΥ τα σινιαλα της NEL.Μραβο και αμα συνεχισουμε ετσι ολα τα πλοια της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοοιας θα τα φτιαξουμε με τα σινιαλα της NEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Φιλε Φίλιππε, πεσ' το κι έγινε!!! Υπάρχει συνέχεια.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## alcaeos

> Είχατε δίκιο ως προς το λογότυπο της ΝΕΛ στα πλαϊνά του πλοιου. 'Ηταν πολυ μεγάλα τα γράμματα. Έκανα την αλλαγή και σας παραθέτω κι αυτη την εκδοχή.


   Όντως τα σινιαλα της nel του πάνε πάρα πολύ του πλοίου

----------


## Νaval22

ίσως μέσα στα επομένα χρόνια δούμε κάποιο πλοίο της ανεκ έτσι,νομίζω προς τα εκεί βαδίζουμε τι λέτε? :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ο ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ μεγαλυτερος σε μηκος και με καινουρια τσιμινιερα.

ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ο ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ μεγαλυτερος σε μηκος και με καινουρια τσιμινιερα.
> 
> ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ.jpg


Καλόοοοοοο!! Μου αρέσει πολύ!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## agnostos

> ίσως μέσα στα επομένα χρόνια δούμε κάποιο πλοίο της ανεκ έτσι,νομίζω προς τα εκεί βαδίζουμε τι λέτε?


Μπορεί κανένα lissos-lato :Razz: :mrgreen: :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

Μια μικρη παρεμβαση στα φουγαρα μετα τις ξαφνικες αλλαγες που εγιναν.

ad.kor new.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Για να δω ποιος φίλος έχει τα καλύτερα ναυπηγεία στον Η/Υ του...  :Cool: 

Θα ήθελα αν είναι εφικτό, να μου κάνει κάποιος από εσάς στα "Ναυπηγεία του"  το Νήσος Μύκονος αλλά.. να είναι το ίδιο σκαρί στο μήκος του Blue Star 1.. Και αν μπορεί να του δώσει λίγο ύψος..
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

Το Πάσχα που βρισκόμουν εις τα Ιωάννινα και δεν είχα Ιντερνετ έκανε μερικές μετασκευές-ελαιοχρωματισμούς για να περνάει η ώρα....Ξεκινάω με το Λισσός σε αυτή την φώτο του scoufgian.....
lissos1.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Και συνεχίζω με τον ποιητή με τα χρώματα που θα άρμοζαν αυτές τις μέρες....δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου βέβαια αλλά είπα να το δοκιμάσω!!! Η φωτογραφία δυστυχώς ανήκει στον φίλο helatros68.....Λυπάμαι:mrgreen: :Razz:  :Wink: 
Vitsntzos Kornaros Anek Lines.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωραία και καθάρη μετασκευή, αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να το δω αυτό Νίκο...  :Sad:  Πιστεύω ότι του πηγαίνουν απίστευτα τα σινιάλα της ΛΑΝΕ ! 

Συνεχίστε την όμορφη δουλειά σας...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ωραία και καθάρη μετασκευή, αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να το δω αυτό Νίκο...  Πιστεύω ότι του πηγαίνουν απίστευτα τα σινιάλα της ΛΑΝΕ ! 
> 
> Συνεχίστε την όμορφη δουλειά σας...


Ούτε εγώ Θανάση...απλώς το έκανα για να το δώ......

----------


## ndimitr93

> Για να δω ποιος φίλος έχει τα καλύτερα ναυπηγεία στον Η/Υ του... 
> 
> Θα ήθελα αν είναι εφικτό, να μου κάνει κάποιος από εσάς στα "Ναυπηγεία του"  το Νήσος Μύκονος αλλά.. να είναι το ίδιο σκαρί στο μήκος του Blue Star 1.. Και αν μπορεί να του δώσει λίγο ύψος..
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Αυτή σου κάνει;; Φώτο του giorgos....
Αντίγραφο από νησοςμυκονος.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Αυτή σου κάνει;; Φώτο του giorgos....
> Αντίγραφο από νησοςμυκονος.jpg


Eiπα λίγο μεγαλύτερο σε μήκος και με λίγο παραπάνω ύψος... 
Δεν παρατήρησα καμιά αλλαγή...:???:
Δεν πειράζει.. αν δεν μπορείτε.. No Problem.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> Eiπα λίγο μεγαλύτερο σε μήκος και με λίγο παραπάνω ύψος... 
> Δεν παρατήρησα καμιά αλλαγή...:???:
> Δεν πειράζει.. αν δεν μπορείτε.. No Problem..


Δηλαδή να προσθέσω κατάστρωμα;;; απλά μία μεγένθυνση του έκανα αλλά το λιμάνι παρέμεινε στις ίδιες διαστάσεις.....Αν θες κιάλλο κατάστρωμα πες μοθ το, αλλα νομίζω ότι δεν θα είναι ωραίο! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Νομίζω τώρα να είσαι καλυμμένος!!
νησοςμυκονοςdeck.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Και μία μετασκευή που με πήρε μία βδομάδα περίπου!!! Η φώτο είναι δικιά μου!! :Wink:  Μου αρέσει πιο πολύ έτσι!!
new look lTW αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Φ Ο Β Ε Ρ Ο Σ !!!!!!! Σαφέστατα εντυπωσιακότερη πρύμνη !!!!!!! Μπραβο σου φιλε ndimitr93  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Έψαχνα να βρώ μια ατέλεια στην μετασκευή.... Είσαι εξαιρετικός!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Νομίζω τώρα να είσαι καλυμμένος!!
> νησοςμυκονοςdeck.jpg


Κάτι τέτοιο φίλος...
Απλά το συζητούσα με τον κολλητό μου, αν το Νήσος Μύκονος (επειδή ταξίδεψε με αυτό) ήταν μεγαλύτερο (σαν το Blue Star 1) σε μήκος και σε ύψος..  
Και άμεσα θυμήθηκα ότι κάποιο από εσάς έχρετε καλά ναυπηγεία στα σπίτια σας.. :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

Eπειδη εχει γινει πολυ κουβεντα γυρω απο το μπλε του λισσος 
θα παρακαλουσα καποιον που να εχει κανει παπαδες πιο πριν στο ναυπηγειο του αν θελει και μπορει να φτειαξει ενα λισσος κατασπρο στη θεση του μπλε και ενα οπωσ νομιζει καλυτερο

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## ndimitr93

> Eπειδη εχει γινει πολυ κουβεντα γυρω απο το μπλε του λισσος 
> θα παρακαλουσα καποιον που να εχει κανει παπαδες πιο πριν στο ναυπηγειο του αν θελει και μπορει να φτειαξει ενα λισσος κατασπρο στη θεση του μπλε και ενα οπωσ νομιζει καλυτερο
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


Υπάρχει ήδη εδώ!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Και μιας και το φερε η κουβέντα, έκανα το Λατώ με μπλέ ύφλα....για να το δούμε και αυτό έτσι!!! Η φωτογραφία σημερινή...:mrgreen: (Ακόμα δεν ήρθε........... :Wink: )
Λατώ μπλε ύφαλα.jpg

----------


## Leo

Για πάμε κι ένα Κρήτη παιδιά για να δούμε πως είναι κι αυτό!!! Λισσός και Λατώ σούπερ για τα γούστα μου.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Για πάμε κι ένα Κρήτη παιδιά για να δούμε πως είναι κι αυτό!!! Λισσός και Λατώ σούπερ για τα γούστα μου.


Ότι πει ο Κάπτεν....στας διαταγάς σας ο Ανθυποπλοίαρχος:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## MILTIADIS

μια χαρα του πανε τα μπλε! :Razz: θα του ριξουνε κανενα βαψιματακι απο σιγα πιστευω..αντε να δουμε και κανενα ΚΡΗΤΗ ετσι οπως ειπε και ο Λεο παιδια! :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

Να το και το Κρητη 1....εδώ σε μια βιαστική πάνω σε μια φωτογραφία του scoufgian....τώρα το ετοιμάζω σε άλλη!!!
kriti1 μπλε ύφαλα.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Στο Λατω και στο Λισσος ειναι τελεια!!!!Δινει αλλη αισθηση!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Για πάμε κι ένα Κρήτη παιδιά για να δούμε πως είναι κι αυτό!!! Λισσός και Λατώ σούπερ για τα γούστα μου.


Τα δικα σας γουστα κ. Leo ειναι extreme make over :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Λισσος και Λατω μαρεσουν και εμενα πολυ ετσι.
Το κρητη δεν με ενθουσιασε.Νικο αν μπορεις μην βαλεις το μπλε στην πλωρη τοσο πανω,νομιζω οτι αυτο δεν μου καθεται καλα.

----------


## Leo

> Λισσος και Λατω μαρεσουν και εμενα πολυ ετσι.
> Το κρητη δεν με ενθουσιασε.Νικο αν μπορεις μην βαλεις το μπλε στην πλωρη τοσο πανω,νομιζω οτι αυτο δεν μου καθεται καλα.


Μα ο Νίκος δεν έκανε του κεφαλιού του, κάλυψε το κόκκινο νομίζω. Είπε επίσης ότι θα προσπαθήσει να μας το παρουσιάσει και από άλλη γωνία σε άλλη φωτογραφία. ¶ρα περιμένουμε τα συνεργεία να πάνε να το σενιάρουνε... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μα ο Νίκος δεν έκανε του κεφαλιού του, κάλυψε το κόκκινο νομίζω. Είπε επίσης ότι θα προσπαθήσει να μας το παρουσιάσει και από άλλη γωνία σε άλλη φωτογραφία. ¶ρα περιμένουμε τα συνεργεία να πάνε να το σενιάρουνε...


Μα πώς με καταλαβαίνεις!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

¶λλη μία...........φώτο του nkr....... :Razz:  :Razz: 
kriti1 2.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Iδού το Λισσός αλλά superfast (στα όνιρα του πάντα... :Razz: )



Του πάει πάντως...:mrgreen:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Iδού το Λισσός αλλά superfast (στα όνιρα του πάντα...)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38899
> 
> Του πάει πάντως...:mrgreen:


Ναι του πάει.. Αν έπιανε και καμιά 10αριά κόμβους επιπλέον... :mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Iδού το Λισσός αλλά superfast (στα όνιρα του πάντα...)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38899
> 
> Του πάει πάντως...:mrgreen:


Του πάει αλλά με λίγο μικρότερα σινιάλα και όμορφα τα γράμματα στην πρύμη....κατα τα άλλα φοβερό!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Τολμηρό εγχείρημα Κώστα, όμως αυτό έχει σημασία, να δούμε κάτι διαφορετικό εδώ σ αυτή την ενότητα. Εμένα μ αρέσει κι έτσι.

----------


## Romilda

> Iδού το Λισσός αλλά superfast (στα όνιρα του πάντα...)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38899
> 
> Του πάει πάντως...:mrgreen:


Χα χα χα !!! Μονο στο ονομα ειναι Fast!!! Αν και εδω που τα λεμε για την ηλικια του μια χαρα παει!!
  Παλι μεγαλουργησες Κωστη!!!ΕΥΓΕ!!
Οσο για τα χρωματα στα πλοια, εχω δει το Πρεβελης σε φωτο απο ψηλα στη Σαντορινη και ειναι πολυ ωραιο και φωτεινο με γαλαζια καταστρωματα! 
Η γνωμη του καθενος μας ειναι! Ας ειχαμε εστω και ενα απο αυτα τα βαπορια και πιστεψτε με σε κανεναν δεν θα διναμε λογαριασμο για το πως θα το βαφαμε!!
  Σωστα???

----------


## ndimitr93

> ¶λλη μία...........φώτο του nkr.......
> kriti1 2.jpg


Τελικά δεν είναι από κατασκευής να γίνει έτσι το Κρήτη!! Σε καμία δεν φαίνεται ωραίο!!

----------


## sylver23

> Μα ο Νίκος δεν έκανε του κεφαλιού του, κάλυψε το κόκκινο νομίζω. Είπε επίσης ότι θα προσπαθήσει να μας το παρουσιάσει και από άλλη γωνία σε άλλη φωτογραφία. ¶ρα περιμένουμε τα συνεργεία να πάνε να το σενιάρουνε...


δεν ειπα κατι αντιθετο.Απλα πιστευω οτι αμα το ασπρο γενικα πηγαινε πιο κατω και οχι τοσο ψηλα στα μαγουλα θα ηταν καλυτερο

----------


## ndimitr93

> δεν ειπα κατι αντιθετο.Απλα πιστευω οτι αμα το ασπρο γενικα πηγαινε πιο κατω και οχι τοσο ψηλα στα μαγουλα θα ηταν καλυτερο


Μάλλον αυτό φταίει όπως είπα και παραπάνω....θα το κάνω άσπρο το μάγουλο πιο κάτω...!!! :Wink:

----------


## lissos

> Nα πως θα πρεπε να το βάψουν...:mrgreen:


Αρρώστησα...
:mrgreen:

Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία!

Ωραία σαν έμπνευση αλλά... :mrgreen:

Speedikiller να σε καλά, και ας φρικάραμε λίγο!  :Cool:

----------


## ndimitr93

Για δείτε το έτσι.....
kriti1 2κοντό.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μπά δεν του πάει...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μπά δεν του πάει...


Εγώ πάντως έκανα ότι μπορούσα.....αν θέλετε κάτι άλλο πείτε μου :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Εγώ πάντως έκανα ότι μπορούσα.....αν θέλετε κάτι άλλο πείτε μου


 ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ η' ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗ ειναι ευκολο? :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ η' ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗ ειναι ευκολο?


Με μπλέ ύφαλα??? Έγινεεεε :Wink:  Και μετά ετοιμάζω τον στόλο της HSW σε ΑΝΕΚ για να πάρουμε μια γεύση πως θα τα βλέπουμε σε λίγο καιρό!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

Πριν κάνω οτιδήποτε άλλο να σας ανεβάσω άλλον έναν ελαιοχρωματισμό από τους 4 που απόμένουν από αυτούς που έκανα κατα την διάρκεια του Πάσχα (και οι οποίοι θα ξεφουρνίζονται σιγά-σιγά:mrgreen::mrgreen :Smile: .....είναι αντίθετος με την σημερινή αγορά.....Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Trakman και την ίδια φωτογραφία θα την κάνω με μπλε ύφαλα!!! Πριν και μετά λοιπόν!!! :Wink: 
σοφοκληςhellenic-anek.JPG

----------


## sylver23

τι κολπακια ειναι αυτα???μπραβο νικο

Το κρητη το φανταζομαι καπως οπως στην φωτο σου αλλα με μια μικρη διορθωση

kriti1 2κοντό.jpg


Σε σχεση με τα προηγουμενα μαρεσει καλυτερα ετσι.Γενικα ομως καταληγω και εγω στο συμπερασμα οτι δεν του παει το μπλε

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ με 2 σωστικες παραπανω και επισης μεταφερθηκε ο καθρεφτης της πλωρης προς τα πλωρα.Η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ που τον ευχαριστω για την φωτο που τραβηξε και την αφιερωσε στους λατρεις του πλοιου.Του ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗ Β. του πανε πολυ τα σινιαλα της HELLENIC SEAWAYS

----------


## Vortigern

Καπως ετσι σας κανει? Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39005

----------


## sylver23

καλα εσυ μιλας για αλλαγη ολης της πλωρης..
Δεν μπορω να πω οτι δεν ειναι ωραιο αλλα πιστευω οτι χαρακτηριστικο των κρητη ειναι τα ''μαγουλα τους''

----------


## seaways_lover

Ωραίος ο Vortigern!!! Πολυ καλυτερα ειναι ετσι με την αλλαγη της πλωρης!!! μα τι μαγουλα κι αυτα τα βαπορια :Confused:   σαν να περασαν "μαγουλαδες" και δεν τους περασε ποτε!!!  :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

Τα Λευκά Όρη και ο Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος με μπλέ ύφαλα όπως ζητήθηκαν!!!(Α ρε Trakman τι σου κάνω στις φώτο σου!!!:mrgreen :Smile: 
Lefka Oriμπλε ύφαλα.jpg

σοφοκλης βμπλε ύφαλα.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μαλιστα.Να σαι καλα Νικο.Πιστευω οτι σε αυτα παει γαντι το μπλε.Καλυτερα απο ολα τα αλλα.

----------


## ndimitr93

Και μετά τα όσα γίνονται με ANEK-HSW ιδού οι αδερφές ναυαρχίδες της πάλαι HSW......:mrgreen:
Νήσος Μύκονος και Νήσος Χίος σε φωτογραφίες του stefanosp.....

Νήσος Χίος Ανεκ.jpg

Νήσος Μύκονος Ανεκ.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Τα Λευκά Όρη και ο Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος με μπλέ ύφαλα όπως ζητήθηκαν!!!(Α ρε Trakman τι σου κάνω στις φώτο σου!!!:mrgreen
> Lefka Oriμπλε ύφαλα.jpg
> 
> σοφοκλης βμπλε ύφαλα.jpg


 εισαι αρχοντας!!αυτο εχω να πω μονο. :Wink: νομιζω οτι στα δυο αυτα γιαπωνεζικα πανε τα μπλε υφαλα..

----------


## Νaval22

> Και μετά τα όσα γίνονται με ANEK-HSW ιδού οι αδερφές ναυαρχίδες της πάλαι HSW......:mrgreen:
> Νήσος Μύκονος και Νήσος Χίος σε φωτογραφίες του stefanosp.....


δεν είναι άσχημα αν και θα ήθελα να τα δώ άσπρα με τη γιρλάντα της ΑΝΕΚ αντί για το βάψιμο τύπου αριάδνη

----------


## ndimitr93

> δεν είναι άσχημα αν και θα ήθελα να τα δώ άσπρα με τη γιρλάντα της ΑΝΕΚ αντί για το βάψιμο τύπου αριάδνη


Για αρχή τα έκανα αλά Αριάδνη στυλ....μην νομίζεις ότι σταμάτησα....δουλεύω!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## hsw

> Και μετά τα όσα γίνονται με ANEK-HSW ιδού οι αδερφές ναυαρχίδες της πάλαι HSW......:mrgreen:
> Νήσος Μύκονος και Νήσος Χίος σε φωτογραφίες του stefanosp.....
> 
> Νήσος Χίος Ανεκ.jpg
> 
> Νήσος Μύκονος Ανεκ.jpg


Η μετασκευή είναι πάρα πολύ καλή φίλε ndimitr93 και μπράβο σου γι αυτό! Αλλά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου με αυτά τα χρώματα τα δύο αυτά πλοία! :Mad:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Η μετασκευή είναι πάρα πολύ καλή φίλε ndimitr93 και μπράβο σου γι αυτό! Αλλά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου με αυτά τα χρώματα τα δύο αυτά πλοία!


Ομορφα ειναι.και ετσι:mrgreen:

----------


## ChiefMate

Kalispera paidia!
Mia dikia mou ekdoxi tou Sofoklis V/Lefka Ori vasismeni se epeksergasia tis foto tou ndimitr93

----------


## ndimitr93

Εδώ το Λατώ με άλλον καταπέλτη!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Μία ακόμα δύσκολη μετασκευή από αυτές του Πάσχα!!! Δεν είναι φυσικά λογικό αλλά εγώ το έκανα....! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen: Ακούω γνώμες.....από αυτές θα εξαρτηθεί η επόμενη ΓΕΡΗ μου μετασκευή!!! :Wink: 
ELYROS NEW BACK LOOK.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Αν και όπως ειπες και εσύ Νίκο δεν είναι λογικό ,θεωρώ οτι ειναι μια πάρα πολύ καλή μετασκευή!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το HELLENIC MASTER ως επιβατηγο οχηματαγωγο

Hellenic Master μετασκευη ΜΕΤΑ.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Νίκο του άλλαξες τα φώτα (με την καλή έννοια)...  :Very Happy:  Αλλά είναι υπέροχη η μετασκευή σου... Για μένα όσο πιο γιαπωνέζικο είναι τόσο καλύτερο ! Εξάλλου δεν θυμάμαι και πολλές φορές το βαπόρι να γεμίζει συγχρόνως ούτε το Λατώ να έχει πρόβλημα με τον ένα καταπέλτη ! ¶ρα... ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ !  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Chief και Νίκο τέλειες οι μετασκευες σας.....να 'στε καλά!!! :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Αφού πω ότι οι μετασκευές του Νίκου είναι τέλειες στο κόψε ράψε, αυτό δεν το συζητώ... δεν τρελάθηκα να δω άλλη μια πρύμη " πολυκατοικία " με τριπλή έξοδο. Θα προτιμούσα μια μετασκευή εκτός από αυτές με την αλλαγή χρωμάτων, εμβλημάτων κλπ. να έχει και ουσιαστικότερες παρεμβάσεις!! Δηλαδή να απαλύνονται οι ναυπηγικές γραμμές, εννοώ κάτι *τέτοιο**!* Να υπάρχει μια αρμονία και κάτι ξεχωριστό.... Για βάλτε μπροστά τους ναυπηγούς, σχεδιαστές και αρχιτέκτονες να ζωγραφίσουν....  :Razz: . Καλή συνέχεια  :Very Happy:

----------


## seaways_lover

Αυτό πως θα το χαρακτηρίζατε; Τολμηρό, α*νελ*έητο, πως....;:mrgreen:
Πάντως είναι όμορφο κι έτσι! Τι λέτε;
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους Νελήτες και Νελήτισες του *N@UTILIA*!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αυτό πως θα το χαρακτηρίζατε; Τολμηρό, α*νελ*έητο, πως....;:mrgreen:
> Πάντως είναι όμορφο κι έτσι! Τι λέτε;
> Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους Νελήτες και Νελήτισες του *N@UTILIA*!!!


Το όνομα αν άλλαζες σε κάτι πιο Μυτιληνιό κ όλα οκ!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Το όνομα αν άλλαζες σε κάτι πιο Μυτιληνιό κ όλα οκ!!!:mrgreen:


Πες ιδέες, εύκολο είναι.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea world

> Το HELLENIC MASTER ως επιβατηγο οχηματαγωγο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39438



AYTO DEN YPARXEI!! :Wink:  MONADIKH APOPSH! EIDIKA GIA EMAS POU TO ZOUME EDW STA NERA THS MARGHERAS!! :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πες ιδέες, εύκολο είναι.....


Αν το λέγατε Σιγρί???:mrgreen: :Wink:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Αν το λέγατε Σιγρί???:mrgreen:


 
Λοιπόν, καντε συσκεψη οι Νελητες και πεστε μου πως να βαπτισουμε το νεοτευκτο (!!!) της NEΛ.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Αυτό πως θα το χαρακτηρίζατε; Τολμηρό, α*νελ*έητο, πως....;:mrgreen:
> Πάντως είναι όμορφο κι έτσι! Τι λέτε;
> Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους Νελήτες και Νελήτισες του *N@UTILIA*!!!


Καλή δουλειά, μ ου αρέσει. Όσο για το πιο Μυτηλινιό όνομα λέω να το βαφτίσουμε ΧΙΟΣ. Χωρίς υπεκφυγές, ένα όνομα που η ΝΕΛ ποτέ δεν τίμησε ενώ ζεί και από την Χίο.

----------


## gtogias

> Καλή δουλειά, μ ου αρέσει. Όσο για το πιο Μυτηλινιό όνομα λέω να το βαφτίσουμε ΧΙΟΣ. Χωρίς υπεκφυγές, ένα όνομα που η ΝΕΛ ποτέ δεν τίμησε ενώ ζεί και από την Χίο.


Λίγο off topic, μπορεί η ΝΕΛ να μην έχει δώσει το όνομα Χίος σε πλοίο της αλλά και το Όμηρος σαν όνομα ταίριαζε πιο πολύ στη Χίο και το Μυτιλήνη το έχει νηολογημένο εκεί.

----------


## Leo

> Λίγο off topic, μπορεί η ΝΕΛ να μην έχει δώσει το όνομα Χίος σε πλοίο της αλλά και το Όμηρος σαν όνομα ταίριαζε πιο πολύ στη Χίο και το Μυτιλήνη το έχει νηολογημένο εκεί.


Αυτό είναι εύκολο... άκουσες φίλε seaways_lover? ΧΙΟΣ με νηολόγιο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ  :Very Happy: ... Είστε απίστευτοι. Περισσότερο off topic (κατάχρηση εξουσίας) Διεκδικούμε πλέον οι Αίολοι να αποκτήσουν νηολόγιο ΣΥΡΟΣ  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## seaways_lover

Μωρέ γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα, θα πουν πολλοί!!! Κι όμως να που γίνονται!!! :Razz:  Δικό σας παιδες, κι ας βγήκαμε λίγο off topic  :Very Happy: .

CHIOSnel_exSFVIsf.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ένα πλοίο της ακτοπλοϊας μας με τα χρώματα της "Καρυστίας από Ραφήνα για μαρμάρι ...*

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μωρέ γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα, θα πουν πολλοί!!! Κι όμως να που γίνονται!!! Δικό σας παιδες, κι ας βγήκαμε λίγο off topic .
> 
> CHIOSnel_exSFVIsf.jpg



Tώρα το είδα το... Χιος....  :Very Happy: Ωραίος ο seaways_lover!!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Με μια μικρη παρεμβαση:
exprafroula.JPG

----------


## Ergis

> Με μια μικρη παρεμβαση:
> exprafroula.JPG


μεγαλη θα ελεγα....

----------


## agnostos

Λόγω των εξελίξεων των τελευταίων ημερών...
ένα γρήγορο βάψιμο
(c)Leo

P1090370_213728122008r!.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Τρομερή δουλειά... Πανέμορφο.

----------


## Leo

> Λόγω των εξελίξεων των τελευταίων ημερών...
> ένα γρήγορο βάψιμο
> (c)Leo
> 
> P1090370_213728122008r!.jpg


Συγχαρητήσρια, άψογη η δουλειά σου φίλε μου... Μπράβο σου!

----------


## Vortigern

Συνχαρητηρια φιλε agnoste,καταπληκτηκη δουλεια...εμενα μου αρεσει ετσι και ελπιζω του χρονου να τα δω ετσι και με καταστρωματα βαμμενα οπως ειναι τωρα τις ΑΝΕΚ :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Λόγω των εξελίξεων των τελευταίων ημερών...
> ένα γρήγορο βάψιμο
> (c)Leo
> 
> P1090370_213728122008r!.jpg



Πολύ καλό σαν προσπαθεια..Φοβερό βαψιμο κ πολύ αληθοφανές!!!Δε θα θελα όμως να το κάνουν έτσι... :Cool:

----------


## Leo

> Με μια μικρη παρεμβαση:
> exprafroula.JPG


Η μετασκευή της πρύμης μου θυμίζει το θρυλικό Ποσειδών Εξπρές .

----------


## sylver23

συμφωνω οτι ειναι παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια αλλα αυτα τα πλοια λες και φτιαχτηκαν να ειναι μπλε

----------


## agnostos

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια. Απλά μετά το προφητικό (όπως φάνηκε) βάψιμο του highspeed 5 στα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ είπα να καταπιαστώ λόγω εξελίξεων πλέον και με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και να μοιραστώ το αποτέλεσμα με όλο το forum...

----------


## passage

Η Α.Ν.Μ.Ε.Ζ. ZANTE FERRIES επεκτάθηκε σε CONTAINERS. Το πρώτο είναι το ¶γιος Διονύσιος Σ. Απολαύστε το... :Wink: 

hscvbguidebvfusr.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Η Α.Ν.Μ.Ε.Ζ. ZANTE FERRIES επεκτάθηκε σε CONTAINERS. Το πρώτο είναι το ¶γιος Διονύσιος Σ. Απολαύστε το...


Καλά, αυτή τώρα βρέθηκε να επεκταθεί στον τομέα αυτό, που πάει άπατος?:lol:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μια και λέμε για τη ΖΑΝΤΕ δέστε (συνημμένο αρχείο )το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής λιγάκι διαφορετικό (κατά τη γνώμη μου κάπως έτσι θα ήταν λίγο πιο όμορφο , αλλά και τώρα είναι πανέμορφο).*

*Πηγή αυθεντικής εικόνας*

----------


## manolis m.

Χμμμ......

----------


## Leo

Καλή η προσπάθεια φίλε giorgos_249, αλλά το προτιμώ όπως μετασκευάστηκε και είναι σήμερα.

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Μια και λέμε για τη ΖΑΝΤΕ δέστε (συνημμένο αρχείο )το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής λιγάκι διαφορετικό (κατά τη γνώμη μου κάπως έτσι θα ήταν λίγο πιο όμορφο , αλλά και τώρα είναι πανέμορφο).*
> 
> *Αυθεντική εικόνα*


Ξέχασες το δεξί φουγάρο να ψηλώσεις!:wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Ξέχασες το δεξί φουγάρο να ψηλώσεις!:wink:


*Όντως. Το ψήλωσα και έκανα και κάποιες άλλες αλλαγές.*

----------


## ChiefMate

> *Όντως. Το ψήλωσα και έκανα και κάποιες άλλες αλλαγές.*


 
Καλη η προσπαθεια αλλα μου θυμιζει αυτα τα σαπακια που κυκλοφορουν στα κωλομερη Malaysia,Indonisia,Philippines κ China...

Ριξε λιγο μπογιτσα πανω κ θα ειναι ετοιμο για ταξιδακι στο Αιγαιο...

----------


## Eng

> Καλη η προσπαθεια αλλα μου θυμιζει αυτα τα σαπακια που κυκλοφορουν στα κωλομερη Malaysia,Indonisia,Philippines κ China...


Πολυ περιγραφικος ρε Chief.. :Razz:  :Razz: 
Απαιχτος....

----------


## ChiefMate

> Πολυ περιγραφικος ρε Chief..
> Απαιχτος....


 
Δεν ηθελα να προσβαλλω το παλικαρι προς Θεου!!!
Απλα μου ηρθε αυτη η εικονα στο μυαλο κ την παρεθεσα...

Μπραβο για την προσπαθεια κ τον χρονο που αφιερωσε ο φιλος μας!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δεν έβαλα χρώμα γιατί αν έβαζα θα έμοιαζε ψεύτικο. Εδώ η ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ σε στυλ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ... (συνημμένο αρχείο )*

*Πηγή Αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας :* *www.faktaomfartyg.se*

*link αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας :* *http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/nona_mary_1972_b_3.htm*

----------


## ChiefMate

Σωστο αυτο το σχεδιο!!!

Βαλε τις βαρκες πρυμα κ θα ειναι πιπινι!!!!!
Ωραιος!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> *Δεν έβαλα χρώμα γιατί αν έβαζα θα έμοιαζε ψεύτικο. Εδώ η ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ σε στυλ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ... (συνημμένο αρχείο )*
> 
> *Πηγή Αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας :* *www.faktaomfartyg.se*
> 
> *link αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας :* *http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/nona_mary_1972_b_3.htm*



Ελαφρώς καλύτερο γιατι όπως κ να το δει κανείς...Τέρας είναι το άτιμο... :Razz:  Ισως αν έβαζες μια δικιά σου τσιμινιέρα(ες) πιο πίσω να έδειχνε λίγο παραπάνω!

----------


## Leo

Εγώ δεν σχολιάζω το τερας, αλλά από την πριν κατασταση με την γέφυρα πρύμα, συμφωνω με οτν Chief Mate  είναι τζιτζι...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos_249

*Επιπλέον σωστικές λέμβοι. Δεν άλλαξα την τσιμινιέρα για να μη χαλάσει αυτήν η ψιλοοφθαλμαπάτη που δημιουργείται και δεν άλλαξα ούτε τις βάρκες από μπροστά (ήθελα να κάνω κάτι σαν το "Athens " που έχει βάρκες στην πλώρη αλλά δεν μπορεσα να το κάνω καλά. ) Για την πηγή της αυθεντικής εικόνας δέστε 3 μηνύματα πιο πάνω.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και μια τελευταία με ένα πλοίο που από ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν θα ταξιδέψει σύντομα στα ελληνικά νερά.* 

*Πηγή aυθεντικής εικόνας :http://www.faktaomfartyg.se*

*link αυθεντικής εικόνας :* *http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/mami_1989_b_3.htm*

----------


## passage

Nα και μια κακή και πρόχειρη μετασκευή του αγαπημένου μας Διαμαντή... :Razz: :lol:

----------


## Ergis

> Nα και μια κακή και πρόχειρη μετασκευή του αγαπημένου μας Διαμαντή...:lol:


ειναι αυτο που λεμε ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ δεν ειχαμε και ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ καναμε :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Αλήθεια τώρα που το σκέφτηκα καθώς είπατε για το Νόνα Μαίρη. Υπάρχει πάντα πρύμα ο Ύπαρχος που ενημερώνει τον καπετάνιο για την κίνηση της πρύμνης. Στο Νόνα Μαίρη που ο καπετάνιος ήταν πρύμα, τι γινόταν ;  :Very Happy:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

> Αλήθεια τώρα που το σκέφτηκα καθώς είπατε για το Νόνα Μαίρη. Υπάρχει πάντα πρύμα ο Ύπαρχος που ενημερώνει τον καπετάνιο για την κίνηση της πρύμνης. Στο Νόνα Μαίρη που ο καπετάνιος ήταν πρύμα, τι γινόταν ;


Αυτό που λες Θάνο δεν είναι κανόνας!! Σε άλλα είναι ο Ύπραχος, σε άλλα Υπολοίαρχος κλπ. Είναι θέμα εσωτερικού καναονισμού που καθορίζει ο Καπετάνιος, που, ποιός κλπ. ¶ρα στο Νόνα Μαίρη μπορεί να ήτανε ο Ανθυποπλοίαρχος  :Razz: ..

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ απο Σεπτέμβρη, έτσι φαντάζομαι το λιμάνι της Σούδας :Wink: :lol:
σουδα.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

> Εγώ απο Σεπτέμβρη, έτσι φαντάζομαι το λιμάνι της Σούδας:lol:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40590


Καλόοοοοοοοοοοο!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα... άργησα να καταλάβω τι θέλει να μας πεί ο ζωγράφος... Δηλαδή θες ένα superfast στην Σούδα...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καλόοοοοοοοοοοο!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα... άργησα να καταλάβω τι θέλει να μας πεί ο ζωγράφος... Δηλαδή θες ένα superfast στην Σούδα...


Εμ.....αν δεν έρθει βέβαι το superfast το σχέδιο έιναι αυτό :Wink:

----------


## laz94

AAAAAAA!!! Εγω (που δεν γνωρίζω το λιμάνι) νόμιζα οτι θα γίνουν έργα τι καλόκαίρι......και μαλιστα προσπαθουσα και να καταλαβω ποιό ειναι το πλόίο μπροστά που δεν εχει χτιστη πρυμνη.....:lol::lol::lol:
Ωραίος ο Νίκος.... :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

πολυ καλο!!! :Very Happy: αν και δεν νομιζω να συμπιπτουν οι ωρες παραμονης των δυο πλοιων στο λιμανι,αν τελικα ερθει το ποθουμενο :Wink: οπως και να χει ΜΠΡΑΒΟ νικο!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> πολυ καλο!!!αν και δεν νομιζω να συμπιπτουν οι ωρες παραμονης των δυο πλοιων στο λιμανι,αν τελικα ερθει το ποθουμενοοπως και να χει ΜΠΡΑΒΟ νικο!!


Έχει απαγορευτικό και μας ξεμείνανε!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

μια γρηγορη μετασκευη λογω των εξελιξεων!

----------


## speedrunner

> μια γρηγορη μετασκευη λογω των εξελιξεων!



Ελπίζω να μην το δούμε ποτέ έτσι :Confused:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

παντως θα το προτιμουσα ετσι!
αποψη μου βεβαια!!

----------


## Leo

Σεβαστές όλες οι απόψεις και τα γούστα εδώ. Όπως βεβαίως και οι κριτικές. Αυτό το θέμα έχει αυτή την ομορφιά.

----------


## giorgos_249

*MILENA*

*Πηγή Αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας* *www.faktaomfartyg.se*
*Link Αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας* *http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/milena_1970_b_1.htm*

ANTHI MARINA λίγο πιο φυσιολογικό 

*Πηγή Αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας* *www.faktaomfartyg.se*
*Link Αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/anthi_marina_1980_b_8.htm*

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

Ακλουθώντας η ανεκ την πάγια πολιτική της αγόρασε τα speedcat 1 κ το ένταξε στο στόλο της hsw με το ονομα flyingcat 7 ώστε να αποφύγει τον ενδεχόμενο ανταγωνισμό από αυτό!
ps ειναι λιγο χαλια η μετασκευη, αλλα που θα παει θα μαθω!

----------


## Speedkiller

> *MILENA*
> 
> *Πηγή Αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας* *www.faktaomfartyg.se*
> *Link Αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας* *http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/milena_1970_b_1.htm*
> 
> ANTHI MARINA λίγο πιο φυσιολογικό 
> 
> *Πηγή Αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας* *www.faktaomfartyg.se*
> *Link Αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/anthi_marina_1980_b_8.htm*



Βοήθεια παναγιά μου!!!:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## ChiefMate

Το SUPERFAST με μια μικρη αλλαγη...

Πειραξα λιγο του αγαπητου καραβολατρη την φωτογραφια,ελπιζω να μην θυμωσει!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το SUPERFAST με μια μικρη αλλαγη...
> 
> Πειραξα λιγο του αγαπητου καραβολατρη την φωτογραφια,ελπιζω να μην θυμωσει!!!


Αφού ήταν τόσο μικρό το πείραγμα δεν θυμώνω!! Για όσους ψάχνουν την αρχική φώτο είναι αυτή εδώ.... :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ακόμη υπενθύμιση στα νέα μελη της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής βάσης του nautilia.gr όσον αφορά τις *φωτρογραφίες* που χρησιμοποιούμε για επεξεργασία. 

Ξεπεράσαμε τις 5000 στην δική μας γκαλερί... είμαι σίγουρος ότι μια θα βρείτε για την μετασκευή σας, αν δεν έχετε στο το δικό σας αρχείο. Αυτό διευκολύνει την αποφυγή πιθανών απαιτήσεων περί κατάχρησης των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων κλπ. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση σας.

----------


## ελμεψη

Εν οψει του αγωνα τις προηγουμενης εβδομαδας καποια ατομα εκαναν αυτη την δουλεια στα BLUESTAR.

πηγη http://rodosfc.blogspot.com/2009_05_01_archive.html

----------


## ndimitr93

Ανάποδο τιμόνι και χειρόφρενο στην θαλάσσια λεωφόρο!!!!!!:lol::lol:
236.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ: Το πρώτο highspeed jumbo ferry των Μινωικών γραμμών που ποτέ δεν πρόλαβε να γίνει " PALACE". Πουλήθηκε στην γαλλική LA MERDIONALE και ταξιδεύει σε άθλια κατάσταση στη Γαλλία μέχρι σήμερα.* 

*Ωρίστε το πλοίο με μια μετασκευή και το όνομά " ARETOUSA PALACΕ'  (συνημμένο αρχείο)*

*Πηγή αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας :* *www.faktaomfartyg.se*
*Link αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας:* *http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/aretousa_1995_b_4.htm*

----------


## Leo

> Ανάποδο τιμόνι και χειρόφρενο στην θαλάσσια λεωφόρο!!!!!!:lol::lol:
> 236.jpg


Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο γιατί βλέπω πίσω στο βάθος ένα ταχύπλοο του λιμενικού που σε κινυγάει για υπερβολική ταχύτητα στην στροφή :evil::mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

Αρτεμις με νέα συνιάλα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42294

----------


## speedrunner

> Αρτεμις με νέα συνιάλα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42294



Τελικά θα του πήγαιναν πολύ τα λευκά :Razz:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Συμφωνω οτι του πηγαινουν πολυ τα σινιαλα της ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## Leo

Είναι ωραίο και άσπρο, αλλά και μπλέ με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ καλό είναι. Όπως και με τα δελφινάκια ήτνα όμορφο. Αμα το καράβι το 'χει.... όπως και να το βάψεις καλό θα είναι. Ωραία δουλειά Κώστα, όπως πάντα.

----------


## Vortigern

Kωστα αμα δν βαριεσαι κανε τι γαστρα μπλε η κεραμιδυ να το δουμε και ετσι

----------


## Speedkiller

Ορίστε Vortigern!
Δεν τις ανοίγω για να μη γεμίζει το θέμα.

----------


## Vortigern

> Ορίστε Vortigern!
> Δεν τις ανοίγω για να μη γεμίζει το θέμα.


 
Σε ευχαριστω με το μπλε ειναι πολυ ποιο ωραιο

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο Speed. Λευκό με μπλε γάστρα είναι καλύτερο......Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## rousok

παίζοντας λίγο με το photoshop (δεν ειμαι και expert) και χρησιμοποιώντας μια foto του TRAKMAN
είπα να δούμε λίγο με διαφορετικό μάτι το superfast 1.

δεν περιμένω κρητικές, άλλα προσωπικά έμενα θα μου άρεσε περισσότερο όπως τα προηγούμενα fast.

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

to neo karavi ths minoan.....

Αντίγραφο από P1112638a_22731212009.JPG

----------


## MILTIADIS

> to neo karavi ths minoan.....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42962


 χαχαχα :Very Happy: καλο!!το ονομα λιγο δεν κολλαει(δεν ειναι μινωικο),αλλα οκ! :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

> to neo karavi ths minoan.....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42962


 
*Na υποθέσω ότι το αυθεντικό είναι το Σούπερφαστ Ι . Κάνω λάθος;*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Na υποθέσω ότι το αυθεντικό είναι το Σούπερφαστ Ι . Κάνω λάθος;*


Σωστά υποθέτεις....

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> *Na υποθέσω ότι το αυθεντικό είναι το Σούπερφαστ Ι . Κάνω λάθος;*


Σωστος !!!

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> χαχαχακαλο!!το ονομα λιγο δεν κολλαει(δεν ειναι μινωικο),αλλα οκ!


ηταν το μονο που μου ηρθε εκεινη τη στιγμη! ειναι παλας παντως!:mrgreen:

----------


## Thanasis89

Να κάτι που έφτιαξα σε πρόγραμμα για τρισδιάστατα σχέδια ! Στον Γιάννη (Nissos Nykonos) και στο Στέφανο.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Να κάτι που έφτιαξα σε πρόγραμμα για τρισδιάστατα σχέδια ! Στον Γιάννη (Nissos Nykonos) και στο Στέφανο.


Μπορεις να αναθέσεις την κατασκευή του σε μας για το VS...

----------


## Thanasis89

Και που ξέρεις ότι δεν το έχω κάνει ήδη ;  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Και που ξέρεις ότι δεν το έχω κάνει ήδη ;


Δεν μου κρύβει τίποτα ο συνάδελφος Γιάννης.... :Wink: :lol:!!!!!

----------


## kalypso

Αναφορά εδώ

χμμμμ!!δεν ειναι κακό....!!

----------


## fourtounakis

εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει! :Very Happy: 

kornarosa.jpg

----------


## Leo

Τα μυνήματα των rousok και kalypso μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ απο το Σούπερφαστ Ι που είναι και το σωστό θέμα, και όπου μπορέιτε να συνεχίστε.

----------


## heraklion

> εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει!


 Που την τράβηξες την φωτογραφία? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

> εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει!
> 
> kornarosa.jpg


Το μήνυμα μεταφέρθηκε εδώ όπου υπάρχει η ανάλογη ενότητα.
Πάντως ωραία δουλειά!

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

> Μπορεις να αναθέσεις την κατασκευή του σε μας για το VS...


ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ δεν ειμαι ο μονος που θελει παντοφλα για next ship στα ναυπηγεια :lol:

----------


## Ergis

> εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει!
> 
> kornarosa.jpg


νομιζω οτι ειναι καταπληκτικος συνδυασμος...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το φουγάρο έτσι όπως είναι με το σινιάλο της ΑΝΕΚ δεν φέρνει λίγο σε ΚΑΝΤΙΑ κ΄ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ???Πάντως του παν τα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ.....

----------


## giorgos_249

*BLUE STAR :* *Η δική μου εκδοχή για το Σούπερφαστ Ι (συνημμένο αρχείο)*
*Αυθεντική φωτο:* *www.faktaomfartyg.se* *(στο πλοίο Audacia , αδερφό του Σούπερφαστ Ι και ολόιδιο)*

----------


## Leo

Για πολλοστή φορά θα σας υπενθυμίσω *αυτό*. Αν από την ξένη πηγή μας ζητηθεί να κατεβάσουμε την φωτογραφία, αυτό θα γίνει χωρίς άλλη ενημέρωση. Η ευθύνη της χρήσης φωτογραφιών για τις μετασκευέςσας από ξένες πηγές (εκτός του φόrουμ και της γκαλερί του nautilia.gr) είναι δική σας.

----------


## ndimitr93

> εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει!
> 
> kornarosa.jpg


Μήπως έκανες μία αλλαγή σε αυτήν την μετασκευή?? :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

H φωτογραφια αν θυμαμε καλα ειναι του voyager.
Αφου η εταιρια αποφασησε να ασπριση και παλι το Αιγαιο επρεπε να κανουμε την αλλαγη.... :Very Happy: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43306

----------


## leonidas

> H φωτογραφια αν θυμαμε καλα ειναι του voyager.
> Αφου η εταιρια αποφασησε να ασπριση και παλι το Αιγαιο επρεπε να κανουμε την αλλαγη....
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43306


 :Surprised: Τελειο ειναι Θανο!
Αριστη η προσπαθεια σου φιλε!
Του παει φοβερα η ασπρη φορεσια και ειδικα της Aegean Speed Lines. :Very Happy:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

θα μου πειτε οτι το χω παρακανει με τη μινοαν! αλλα προτιμησεις ειναι αυτες δεν κρυβονται!

IMG_2261_944942009.JPG

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο Θάνο, άλλα κόλπααααα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

minoan.festos_palace, παρακινδυνευμένο και πρωτοποριακό εγχείρημα νομίζω ότι πέτυχε... Μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> θα μου πειτε οτι το χω παρακανει με τη μινοαν! αλλα προτιμησεις ειναι αυτες δεν κρυβονται!
> 
> IMG_2261_944942009.JPG


 και πολυ καλα κανεις!!! :Wink:  :Razz:  :Razz: ειμαστε κ εμεις εδω! :Wink:

----------


## agnostos

Να και μια πιο extreme μετασκευη του artemis στα γρηγορα...
ελπιζω να μην το χαλασα πολυ :mrgreen:
αφιερωμενο σε οποιον του αρεσει!!  :Razz: 
(c) tolis milos

2009_06_03_00001.jpg

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

σας ευχαριστω πολυ!! :Very Happy: 
χαιρομαι που σας αρεσε!

----------


## laz94

Ισως να μην ταιριάζει ιδιαίτερα με το θεμα αλλά δεν βρηκα καπου αλλού να τ βαλω.

Μια προταση προς την Blue Star... :Razz: ..
Το πλοίο Blue Star Sifnos.....
Ετοιμο για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες..... :Very Happy: ....
Εχοντας καποια κοινα στοιχεία με τα ηδη υπάρχοντα πλοία...


Σε 2 εκδοχες όσον αφορα την χαρακτηριστική λωρίδα στα παραθυρα....
ποιά προτιμάτε???? :Razz: 

Blue Star Sifnos.jpg
Blue Star Sifnos (2).jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Εδώ το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ σε μια φωτογραφία του .voyager...Συγνώμη Χρήστο!!!! :Razz:  Με τα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ!!!!:lol::mrgreen: :Wink: 
Επτάνησος Hellenic Seaways.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Μιας και βρήκαμε χρόνο, συνεχίζω με το Speedrunner IV με τα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ στην φωτογραφία του pantogias....... :Cool:  :Wink: 
speedrunner4anek.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Κατάρα ! χαχαχαχαχαχα  :Razz: 
Ωραίο Νίκο !  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Κατάρα ! χαχαχαχαχαχα 
> Ωραίο Νίκο !


Ε μα πολλά θες και εσύ....άσπρο ήταν, ΑΝΕΚ κολλούσε....θα το κάνω και σε ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ για να μην λέτε..... :Surprised:  :Cool:

----------


## Νικόλας

τωρα που είπατε βεντούρη δεν κάνετε καμία μετασκευή σε κανένα πολάρις η seatrade να δούμε πως είναι ??
αν μπορούσα θα το έκανα εγώ αλλά... :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Νικόλα έτοιμος το Βεντουρόπλοιο για να διπλώσει (που λέει ο λόγος:lol: :Wink: ) τον ¶γιο....Καλοτάξιδο!!!! (Χωρίς μετασκευή στον καθρέφτη... :Wink: )
speedrunner4ventouris.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

καλό είναι μπράβο !!
βασικά έλεγα τον άλλον βεντούρη οχι τον ανταγωνιστή αδερφό :Very Happy: :mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

> καλό είναι μπράβο !!
> βασικά έλεγα τον άλλον βεντούρη οχι τον ανταγωνιστή αδερφό:mrgreen:


Ε μα για Μπάρι δεν λέει το πλοίο!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ε σωστά αν το θέτεις έτσι !! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Νικόλα έτοιμος το Βεντουρόπλοιο για να διπλώσει (που λέει ο λόγος:lol:) τον ¶γιο....Καλοτάξιδο!!!! (Χωρίς μετασκευή στον καθρέφτη...
> speedrunner4ventouris.jpg


 
Φαε τη γλωσσα σου!!!Ακομα δν ηρθε το καημενο και το αρχισατε στα (μ)πινελικια :Very Happy: 

Το πλοιο θα μεινη στην AEGEAN SPEED LINES ευχαριστουμε για τα σχεδια που μας παρουσιασατε αλλα δν θα παρουμε κρατηστετα για να τα βλεπετε :Very Happy: 



AEGEAN SPEED LINES FANS!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Φαε τη γλωσσα σου!!!Ακομα δν ηρθε το καημενο και το αρχισατε στα (μ)πινελικια
> 
> Το πλοιο θα μεινη στην AEGEAN SPEED LINES ευχαριστουμε για τα σχεδια που μας παρουσιασατε αλλα δν θα παρουμε κρατηστετα για να τα βλεπετε
> 
> 
> 
> AEGEAN SPEED LINES FANS!!!


Ότι πεις Θάνο!!!!!!!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Speedrunner IV...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43739

*COPYRIGHT: TSS APOLLON*

----------


## douzoune

Speed όχι άλλα ταχύπλοα στην ΝΕΛ.Να χαρείς...Αρκετά κάηκε η γούνα μας....!!! :Very Happy:   Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα άσπρο με μπλε γράμματα στην μπάντα. Όπως ο Κεντέρης στην αρχή-αρχή...:wink::wink:

----------


## Leo

Εμένα μου αρέσει Κώστα γιατί η δουλειά είναι προσεγμένη όπως πάντα, τώρα όσο για την τύχη των ταχύπλοων της ΝΕΛ, ενταξει έχουν μπει σε μια σειρά...μην το σχολιάζουμε.

----------


## ndimitr93

Να λοιπόν το νεότευκτο του ομίλου ATTICA...Blue Star Kriti.....Ο κύριος Βγενοπουλάκης, ανακοίνωσε την δρομολόγησή του στο Ρέθυμνο κύριοι!!! Εδώ είναι η πρώτη του άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου σε φωτογραφία που τράβηξε ο φίλος dokimakos21.... :Razz: :lol: Καλοτάξιδο!!!!
blue star kriti.jpg

----------


## Leo

Κοίτα, από σχόλιο σκίζει... μετασκευή πολύ καλή αλλά θέλει μήκος. Μη μας το γυρίσουνε πίσω οι Ρεθυμνιώτες.... Βάλε λίγο μήκος Νίκο (βλέπε Λατώ, Ερωτόκριτος, Ακουα Τζιούελ κλπ) καμια 10-15αριά μέτρα ... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Κοίτα, από σχόλιο σκίζει... μετασκευή πολύ καλή αλλά θέλει μήκος. Μη μας το γυρίσουνε πίσω οι Ρεθυμνιώτες.... Βάλε λίγο μήκος Νίκο (βλέπε Λατώ, Ερωτόκριτος, Ακουα Τζιούελ κλπ) καμια 10-15αριά μέτρα ...


Captain έβαλα μήκος, αλλά όχι πολύ, γιατί δεν το χωράει η φωτογραφία!!!! θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω...Μέχρι τότε, δείτε το Blue Star Paros, μετά την μετασκευή που υπέστη!!! Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον dimitris....:lol::lol: :Cool: 
4)blue star parosnewbacklook.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Leo έτοιμο και όπως το ζήτησες...με μία ανάλογη επιμήκυνση!!! Πλέον τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου είναι 164,7 μέτρα μήκος και 6,7 βύθισμα....... Δικό σου......
Πάω για ύπνο γιατί σήμερα κουράστηκα......αυτό το Superferry II μου έβγαλε την πίστη!!!!!! :Wink:  :Razz: 
blue star kriti.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Ένας ελαιοχρωματισμός που με ταλαιπώρησε αρκετά αλλά που τελικά πιστεύω πως άξιζε τον κόπο και τον χρόνο.
Στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας λείπει το «κίτρινο» πάρα πολλά χρόνια, αλλά όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν ακόμα γίνονται αναφορές στα «κίτρινα» του Καραγεώργη.
Έτσι μου σφηνώθηκε η ιδέα να κάνω κάτι σαν κι αυτό που βλέπετε. Έβαψα το Olympia Palace των Μινωϊκών, από μια δική μου φωτογραφία, στα χρώματα της αξέχαστης και ιστορικής Karageorgis Lines δίνοντας το όνομα Mediterranean Sky ως ελάχιστο φόρο τιμής στον βασιλιά που αναπαύεται στα νερά της Ελευσίνας.
Αυτό ήταν το σκεπτικό αυτού του ελαιοχρωματισμού τον οποίο και αφιερώνω σε όλο το φόρουμ και ιδιαίτερα σʼ αυτούς που ταξίδεψαν με ή εργάστηκαν σε αυτό.

MEDSKYDREAM.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Leo έτοιμο και όπως το ζήτησες...με μία ανάλογη επιμήκυνση!!! Πλέον τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου είναι 164,7 μέτρα μήκος και 6,7 βύθισμα....... Δικό σου......
> Πάω για ύπνο γιατί σήμερα κουράστηκα......αυτό το Superferry II μου έβγαλε την πίστη!!!!!!
> blue star kriti.jpg


Καλημέρα Νίκο, ναι αυτό είναι!! Συγχαρητήρια... Αξιοπρεπές και Μπλού!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Ένας ελαιοχρωματισμός που με ταλαιπώρησε αρκετά αλλά που τελικά πιστεύω πως άξιζε τον κόπο και τον χρόνο.
> Στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας λείπει το «κίτρινο» πάρα πολλά χρόνια, αλλά όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν ακόμα γίνονται αναφορές στα «κίτρινα» του Καραγεώργη.
> Έτσι μου σφηνώθηκε η ιδέα να κάνω κάτι σαν κι αυτό που βλέπετε. Έβαψα το Olympia Palace των Μινωϊκών, από μια δική μου φωτογραφία, στα χρώματα της αξέχαστης και ιστορικής Karageorgis Lines δίνοντας το όνομα Mediterranean Sky ως ελάχιστο φόρο τιμής στον βασιλιά που αναπαύεται στα νερά της Ελευσίνας.
> Αυτό ήταν το σκεπτικό αυτού του ελαιοχρωματισμού τον οποίο και αφιερώνω σε όλο το φόρουμ και ιδιαίτερα σΆ αυτούς που ταξίδεψαν με ή εργάστηκαν σε αυτό.
> 
> MEDSKYDREAM.jpg


Εντυπωσιακή, πολύ πρωτότυπη και προσεγμένη η μετασκευή σου seaways_lover!

----------


## seaways_lover

> Εντυπωσιακή, πολύ πρωτότυπη και προσεγμένη η μετασκευή σου seaways_lover!


Να 'σαι καλά Leo. Θερμά ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

----------


## giorgos_249

*BLUE STAR MYTILΕΝΕ (έχει και πίσω καταπέλτη αλλά δε διακρίνεται)*

----------


## ChiefMate

Ομορφη μετασκευη γιαπονεζας απ οτι φαινεται απο τις γραμμες!
Λειπει το μαυρο σιριτι στα φινιστρινια κ φυσικα η βαρκα να ειναι κλειστη!ευγε!

----------


## giorgos_249

*¶λλη μια κατασκευή*

----------


## BULKERMAN

Θεος φυλαξοι!!!!! :Confused:  καλα ειμαστε με αυτα που εχουμε!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Θυμίζει λιγάκι Βενιζέλο...  Όντως , καλά είμαστε με τα "Νήσος" που έχουμε .*

----------


## BULKERMAN

Νομιζα οτι το προοριζες για Ανδρο για αυτο το ειπα.:wink:

----------


## Leonardos.B

Από φωτογραφία του Nicolas, καταθέτω την άποψή μου για τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ

TEO_23336112008.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Από φωτογραφία του Nicolas, καταθέτω την άποψή μου για τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ
> 
> TEO_23336112008.jpg


Δεν καταλαβαίνω...προς τι αυτή η θολούρα?? :Confused:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Από φωτογραφία του Nicolas, καταθέτω την άποψή μου για τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ
> 
> TEO_23336112008.jpg



Υπερηχητικός έγινε???:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Δεν είναι κακή σαν άποψη, αλλά παραμένοντας στην ίδια εταιρεία, δηλαδή στα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ, νομίζω ότι του αφαιρέθηκε το στέμμα (η τσιμινιεράκλα του). Αντίθετα βρίσκω καλύτερη αυτή την έκδοση χωρίς το κουτί πάνω και ενδιαφέρουσα την νέα του πρύμη.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω...προς τι αυτή η θολούρα??


Κάνει πολή ζέστη σήμερα , αγαπητέ.(μεταξύ μας , κρύβω ατέλειες) :Very Happy:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

ενα ακομα πλοιο της μινοαν.........

CRUISE FESTOS.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια ειναι ότι έχει πέσει η ορατότητα στα ναυπηγεία μας. Μάλλον θα κάνουνε αμμοβολές στου Βασειλιάδη.... Τι παθατε και μας παρουσιάζετε μετασκευές με διαθλάσεις??  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ένας ελαιοχρωματισμός που με ταλαιπώρησε αρκετά αλλά που τελικά πιστεύω πως άξιζε τον κόπο και τον χρόνο.
> Στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας λείπει το «κίτρινο» πάρα πολλά χρόνια, αλλά όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν ακόμα γίνονται αναφορές στα «κίτρινα» του Καραγεώργη.
> Έτσι μου σφηνώθηκε η ιδέα να κάνω κάτι σαν κι αυτό που βλέπετε. Έβαψα το Olympia Palace των Μινωϊκών, από μια δική μου φωτογραφία, στα χρώματα της αξέχαστης και ιστορικής Karageorgis Lines δίνοντας το όνομα Mediterranean Sky ως ελάχιστο φόρο τιμής στον βασιλιά που αναπαύεται στα νερά της Ελευσίνας.
> Αυτό ήταν το σκεπτικό αυτού του ελαιοχρωματισμού τον οποίο και αφιερώνω σε όλο το φόρουμ και ιδιαίτερα σΆ αυτούς που ταξίδεψαν με ή εργάστηκαν σε αυτό.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43822


Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά .Μπράβο φίλε μου !!! Ένας λόγος που μου αρέσει είναι διότι μου θύμησες μια ιστορική εταιρία που δεν υπάρχει ποια , αλλα και το πάντρεμα της χαρακτηριστικής τσιμινιέρας του Καραγιωργη ,σε ένα νέο πλοίο . :Wink:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά .Μπράβο φίλε μου !!! Ένας λόγος που μου αρέσει είναι διότι μου θύμησες μια ιστορική εταιρία που δεν υπάρχει ποια , αλλα και το πάντρεμα της χαρακτηριστικής τσιμινιέρας του Καραγιωργη ,σε ένα νέο πλοίο .


Είπα να κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό. Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τα καλά σου λόγια και χαίρομαι που σ' άρεσε... :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ενα ακομα πλοιο της μινοαν.........
> 
> CRUISE FESTOS.jpg


 αυτο κι αν ειναι καινουριο πλοιο.. :Wink:  :Very Happy: κυριολεκτικα ακυκλοφορητο!:lol::lol:ωραιος..

----------


## Speedkiller

Τα 2 speedrunner σε ενιαίο χρωματισμό:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44364


Οι σκιές με δυσκόλεψαν λιγάκι.....

----------


## Leo

Εσύ είσαι αστέρι στο είδος, σιγά μη σου ξέφευγε!! Μια χαρα τα κατάφερες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Σωστός ο Κώστας ! Μπράβο !

----------


## Vortigern

Kωστα καντα και τα 2 με μαυρη λωριδα και μπλε φουγαρα. :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι στο σπιντραννερ 4 πρέπει να μείνει η γκρι λωρίδα στα παράθυρα ( και αν είναι δυνατόν να μπει και στο 2) . Εδώ το Εύβοια Σταρ στη Ραφήνα αλλά λίγο διαφορετικό...*

----------


## ndimitr93

Κώστα τα σινιάλα στο 4 έτσι θα πετάνε??? Με τον αέρα ξέφυγαν???:lol::lol: :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κώστα τα σινιάλα στο 4 έτσι θα πετάνε??? Με τον αέρα ξέφυγαν???:lol::lol:



Δεν σε πιάνω αγαπητέ!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Δεν σε πιάνω αγαπητέ!


¶κυρο.... :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## douzoune

> ¶κυρο....


Από ότι κατάλαβα έπαθες το ίδιο που έπαθα και εγώ. Είναι τόσο πετυχημένη μετασκευή που δεν προσέχεις την αλλαγή του χρώματος στο ΙΙ αλλά τα γράμματα του IV που κάθονται λίγο περίεργα και νομίζεις ότι η αλλαγή έχει γίνει στο IV. Μπράβο Κώστα. ¶παιχτος!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Kωστα καντα και τα 2 με μαυρη λωριδα και μπλε φουγαρα.


Αν και μ'αρέσουν ολόλευκα να μια προσπάθεια για σένα!Ελπίζω να κατάλαβα καλά! :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44440

----------


## Speedkiller

> Από ότι κατάλαβα έπαθες το ίδιο που έπαθα και εγώ. Είναι τόσο πετυχημένη μετασκευή που δεν προσέχεις την αλλαγή του χρώματος στο ΙΙ αλλά τα γράμματα του IV που κάθονται λίγο περίεργα και νομίζεις ότι η αλλαγή έχει γίνει στο IV. Μπράβο Κώστα. ¶παιχτος!



Στο IV πείραξα μόνο τους χρωματισμούς κοντά στα ύφαλα στην τσιμινιέρα και στην μαύρη λουρίδα!Δεν έχω πειράξει κάτι στα συνιάλα εκτός και αν μπερδευτήκατε επειδή στο IV είναι βαμμένα πιο ψηλά!

----------


## douzoune

> Στο IV πείραξα μόνο τους χρωματισμούς κοντά στα ύφαλα στην τσιμινιέρα και στην μαύρη λουρίδα!Δεν έχω πειράξει κάτι στα συνιάλα εκτός και αν μπερδευτήκατε επειδή στο IV είναι βαμμένα πιο ψηλά!


Ναι κατάλαβα τι έκανες. Απλά μόλις είδα την εικόνα μου έκαναν κλικ τα γράμματα του IV για το λόγο που λες.:wink:  
Και εγώ τα κατάλευκα προτιμώ σε σχέση με την τελευταία αλλαγή.

----------


## Vortigern

Πολυ ποιο ομορφα με τη μαυρη γραμμη και τα μπλε φουγαρα καθως επισης θα ηταν ακομα ποιο ομορφα με τα υφαλα λιγο ποιο πανω το μπλε,οπως ειναι το 4

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πολυ ποιο ομορφα με τη μαυρη γραμμη και τα μπλε φουγαρα καθως επισης θα ηταν ακομα ποιο ομορφα με τα υφαλα λιγο ποιο πανω το μπλε,οπως ειναι το 4



Ο καθένας με τα γούστα του! :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ο καθένας με τα γούστα του!


Δουλειά να βρίσκεται!!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Νο comments.... :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44737

----------


## Leo

Ωωωωωωωωωωω!! Του πάει. Έκλεισε πάει και αυτό στα Δυτικά!!!  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ένας πρόχειρος ελαιοχρωματισμος του CARTHAGE...!... ΜΙΝΟΑΝ ... :Very Happy:  Φωτογραφία του φίλου esperos...

CRUISE PASIPHAE.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Νο comments....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44737


 
Eξαιρετική δουλειά!!
..και θα συμφωνήσω με τον Leo ότι του πάει πολύ!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Νο comments....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44737


 λογω τιμης,ειναι απο τις πιο τελειες δουλειες που υπαρχουν εδω!!! :Surprised: εισαι μεγαλος μαστορας speedkiller!! :Razz:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ εκανε ενα μικρο λιφτινγκ για να δειξει πιο νεα και ομορφη.Η φωτο ανηκει στον BEN BRUCE.

ANTI%20MARINA%20%28107%29cdskdaskods.jpg

----------


## sylver23

> Νο comments....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44737


Kωστα πιστευω οτι αμα την δειξω την φώτο σε κάποιον που δεν ξέρει απο καράβια δεν θα καταλάβει οτι είναι μετασκευη.
Η δουλειά σου ειναι Αριστη.

Θα συμφωνήσω οτι του πάνε οχι απλα παρα πολυ αλλα 100%.Πιο ταιριαστά σινιάλα δεν νομιζω να υπάρχουν για τον κορνάρο

----------


## Vortigern

Κωστα πολυ ωραια δουλεια...για να σκεφτω τη δρομολογιο ομως θα κανει αυτο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Κωστα πολυ ωραια δουλεια...για να σκεφτω τη δρομολογιο ομως θα κανει αυτο...


 Θεσσαλονίκη - Κρήτη... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## giorgos....

> Νο comments....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44737



speed τελικά εσύ είσαι μεγαλύτερο πειραχτήρι.. :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Thanasis89

> Νο comments....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44737


Επειδή τώρα το είδα ! Μπράβο ! Είσαι και ο πρώτος... Αλλά αυτό το speed με τα 18 μιλάκια του παππού δεν μου κάθονται καλά !  :Razz: 
Και πάλι μπράβο !

----------


## Speedkiller

> Επειδή τώρα το είδα ! Μπράβο ! Είσαι και ο πρώτος... Αλλά αυτό το speed με τα 18 μιλάκια του παππού δεν μου κάθονται καλά ! 
> Και πάλι μπράβο !



Ε μα δεν λέγαν πως έψαχναν για συμβατικό???Τους το βρήκαμε.. :Razz: :-)

----------


## Vortigern

Aυτο ειναι το δευτερο συμβατικο στο οποιο θα γινουν αλλαγες στις μηχανες... :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

Η εταιρια μας σας ανακοινωνη την νεα αγορα ενως τριτου συμβατικου στο στολο τις και σκεπτομενη τη δρομολογηση του στις Δυτικες κυκλαδες αντικαθηστοντας το ΕΓ/ΟΓ Μεροπη που σε λιγο καιρο αναλαμβανει στις γραμμες των μικρων Ανατολικων Κυκλαδων

Φωτο αρχικη Λεο απο την γκαλερυ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44817

----------


## douzoune

Ωραίος και ο Vortigern..μια χαρά μου φαίνεται. Του πάει!!! Προσοχή με τις ταχύτητες ε...μην τινάξουμε τα καπάκια πάλι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ωραίος και ο Vortigern..μια χαρά μου φαίνεται. Του πάει!!! Προσοχή με τις ταχύτητες ε...μην τινάξουμε τα καπάκια πάλι


χα χα χα χα!!!Εξυπνο σχόλιο ομολογώ.... :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> Η εταιρια μας σας ανακοινωνη την νεα αγορα ενως τριτου συμβατικου στο στολο τις και σκεπτομενη τη δρομολογηση του στις Δυτικες κυκλαδες αντικαθηστοντας το ΕΓ/ΟΓ Μεροπη που σε λιγο καιρο αναλαμβανει στις γραμμες των μικρων Ανατολικων Κυκλαδων
> 
> Φωτο αρχικη Λεο απο την γκαλερυ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44817


 
Αυτααα είναι!! :Cool: 
Θα μου άρεσε πολύ αν γινόταν αυτό!

----------


## Leo

Μια χαρά Θάνο αλλά βαλτώσαμε και αν πάρουμε αυτά τα υπάρχοντα πλοία θα μας την πούνε ότι είναι παλιά κλπ... Όλα καλά αλλά η γραμμή πρέπει να αναβαθμιστεί. 

Απ όσο βλέπουμε η εταιρεία Aegean Speed Lines έχει κάνει τις αγορές της απο την Βαλτική. Μήπως να κάνουμε μια διερεύνυση στην αγορά της Βόρειας Ευρώπης, να φέρουμε κάποιο σύγχρονο ποστάλι γαι την γραμμή των Δυτικών κύκλάδων? Για παμε με κάτι σύγχρονο   :Razz: .

----------


## TOM

ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π. ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΓΕΡΗ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ Σ'ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.............................

----------


## Speedkiller

Eλα και την κάναμε μόδα την aegean speed lines.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Eλα και την κάναμε μόδα την aegean speed lines....


Προφανώς οι νοσταλγούντες τα λευκά πλοία δεν είναι λόγοι  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

τίποτα σε μπλέ δεν έχουμε?? πολύ άσπρο έπεσε μην ξεχνιόμαστε :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## kapas

επειδη ζηλεψα, προσπαθησα (ο θεος να την κανει προσπαθεια) να κανω κατι και εγω... και μαλλον δεν μου βγηκε και τοσο καλο το αποτελεσμα... ας το κανει καποιος καλυτερα απο εμενα(εκαστος στο ιδος του)... η φωτο ειναι του ben bruce.

hamanatsu%20(34).jpg

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο ¶λεξ, μπράβο... αυτό απο σένα δεν το περίμενα  :Very Happy: . Μεγαλείο ψυχής κύριοι.. Ένας Λισσάρης άρχισε τις μετασκευές με το αγαπημένο του πλοίο. Μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## kapas

> Μπράβο ¶λεξ, μπράβο... αυτό απο σένα δεν το περίμενα . Μεγαλείο ψυχής κύριοι.. Ένας Λισσάρης άρχισε τις μετασκευές με το αγαπημένο του πλοίο. Μπράβο!!!!!


 ευχαριστω πολυ Leo :Razz:  δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος να ειναι καποιος καθετος σε τετοια θεματα...

----------


## MILTIADIS

μονο που στο πλαι επρεπε να γραψεις aegeanslowlines:lol::lol: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

Ολα θα γινουν αργα και προσεκτικα.Ειδη αγορασαμε ενα πλοιο συγχρονο το οποιο εχει ερθει στην Ελλαδα και εχει ξακινησει η αλλαγη συνιαλων

Τις προσεχεις μερες θα το δειτε αμα μπορεσω να παω λιμανι να βγαλω καμια φωτο :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> επειδη ζηλεψα, προσπαθησα (ο θεος να την κανει προσπαθεια) να κανω κατι και εγω... και μαλλον δεν μου βγηκε και τοσο καλο το αποτελεσμα... ας το κανει καποιος καλυτερα απο εμενα(εκαστος στο ιδος του)... η φωτο ειναι του ben bruce.
> 
> hamanatsu%20(34).jpg



H προσπαθεια είναι πραγματικα πάρα πολύ καλή!!!Εγώ έκανα τη δικιά μου version και την αφιερώνω σε σένα..Αν δεις δεν έχουν κ καμιά σημαντική διαφορά! :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44920

*Photo copyright BEN BRUCE*

----------


## Vortigern

Και ναι μπορεσα κατεβηκα λιμανι και να το το νεοτευκτο το οποιο ακομα δν ξερουμε πως θα ονομαστη.

Φωτο ειναι απο την γκαλερυ αλλα δν θυμαμαι ποια νου ειναι

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44926

Την τσιμινιερα την εκανα σκετη γλυκα!!αχαχ

----------


## Ergis

> Και ναι μπορεσα κατεβηκα λιμανι και να το το νεοτευκτο το οποιο ακομα δν ξερουμε πως θα ονομαστη.
> 
> Φωτο ειναι απο την γκαλερυ αλλα δν θυμαμαι ποια νου ειναι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44926
> 
> Την τσιμινιερα την εκανα σκετη γλυκα!!αχαχ


του πανε τα ασπρα νομιζω..πολυ καλη μετασκευη Θανο..μπραβο

----------


## ndimitr93

> Και ναι μπορεσα κατεβηκα λιμανι και να το το νεοτευκτο το οποιο ακομα δν ξερουμε πως θα ονομαστη.
> 
> Φωτο ειναι απο την γκαλερυ αλλα δν θυμαμαι ποια νου ειναι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44926
> 
> Την τσιμινιερα την εκανα σκετη γλυκα!!αχαχ


Προς Θεού ρε Θάνο....είπαμε, Aegean Speed Lines αλλά όχι στην υπερβολή.......δεν συμφωνώ με τον παραπάνω ελαιοχρωματισμό παρόλο που είναι καλός....οι προηγούμενοι μου άρεσαν!!! :Razz:

----------


## vinman

Tελικά το πρόβλημα με την ακτοπλοική σύνδεση του Ρεθύμνου ανήκει πλεόν στο παρελθόν...!!!
Το πλοίο ''Σοφία'' της νεοσύστατης εταιρείας ''vinman ferries'' δρομολογείται για να καλύψει το πάγιο αίτημα των κατοίκων του νομού Ρεθύμνης για μόνιμη και απ'ευθείας σύνδεση με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά!
Τα δρομολόγια έχουν ως εξής:
Πειραιάς - Ρέθυμνο: κάθε Δευτέρα,Τετάρτη,Παρασκευή στις 20.00 με άφιξη στις 06.00.Επίσης κάθε Κυριακή στις 08.00 με άφιξη στις 18.00
Ρέθυμνο - Πειραιάς: κάθε Τρίτη,Πέμπτη,Σαββάτο και Κυριακή στις 20.00 με άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 06.00

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44928


...ήταν η πρώτη μου απόπειρα για μία μετασκευή πλοίου...Ομολογώ πως μου πήρε πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο απο ότι φανταζόμουν μιας και ήθελα να αλλάξω χρώματα,να αφαιρέσω την πλώρια μπουκαπόρτα και να προσέξω λίγο τις λεπτομέρειες...
Θέλω να την αφιερώσω σε όλους τους φίλους που μας έχετε χαρίσει μοναδικές μετασκευές σε αυτό το θέμα...
Copyright φωτογραφίας δικιά μου... :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Προς Θεού ρε Θάνο....είπαμε, Aegean Speed Lines αλλά όχι στην υπερβολή.......δεν συμφωνώ με τον παραπάνω ελαιοχρωματισμό παρόλο που είναι καλός....οι προηγούμενοι μου άρεσαν!!!


Καλα εσυ τι θα ελεγες....με το που σου πηραμε το ΑΝΕΚοπλοιο εκει να πεσεις να μας φας...αλλα συνεχιζω στο χαβα τις Aegean

AEGEAN SPEED LINES FANS--->η εταιρια που θα ασπριση και παλι τον Πειραια!

----------


## ndimitr93

Μανώλη για πρώτη απόπειρα δεν υπάρχουν λόγια!!! Σε όποιν και να την έδειχνες θα το πέρναγε για κανονικό πλοίο!!!

Θάνο, δεν πάει έτσι....κάποια πράγματα δεν μπορούν να υπερβούν το εξωπραγματικό.... :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Tελικά το πρόβλημα με την ακτοπλοική σύνδεση του Ρεθύμνου ανήκει πλεόν στο παρελθόν...!!!
> Το πλοίο ''Σοφία'' της νεοσύστατης εταιρείας ''vinman ferries'' δρομολογείται για να καλύψει το πάγιο αίτημα των κατοίκων του νομού Ρεθύμνης για μόνιμη και απ'ευθείας σύνδεση με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά!
> Τα δρομολόγια έχουν ως εξής:
> Πειραιάς - Ρέθυμνο: κάθε Δευτέρα,Τετάρτη,Παρασκευή στις 20.00 με άφιξη στις 06.00.Επίσης κάθε Κυριακή στις 08.00 με άφιξη στις 18.00
> Ρέθυμνο - Πειραιάς: κάθε Τρίτη,Πέμπτη,Σαββάτο και Κυριακή στις 20.00 με άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 06.00
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44928
> 
> 
> ...


Aπίστευτος!!!! :Very Happy: Αγνώριστο το κανες το Μυτιλήνη!!!Δεν μας είπες όμως για πόσα στο δωσε η Νel... :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> Μανώλη για πρώτη απόπειρα δεν υπάρχουν λόγια!!! Σε όποιν και να την έδειχνες θα το πέρναγε για κανονικό πλοίο!!!
> 
> Θάνο, δεν πάει έτσι....κάποια πράγματα δεν μπορούν να υπερβούν το εξωπραγματικό....


 
Nικο ελεος σιγα το εξωπραγματικο....ελεος!

----------


## Leo

> H προσπαθεια είναι πραγματικα πάρα πολύ καλή!!!Εγώ έκανα τη δικιά μου version και την αφιερώνω σε σένα..Αν δεις δεν έχουν κ καμιά σημαντική διαφορά!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44920
> 
> *Photo copyright BEN BRUCE*


Η οποία είναι και αριστουργηματική... έχεις πάρει το πρώτο βραβείο στις μετασεκυές.

----------


## Leo

> Tελικά το πρόβλημα με την ακτοπλοική σύνδεση του Ρεθύμνου ανήκει πλεόν στο παρελθόν...!!!
> Το πλοίο ''Σοφία'' της νεοσύστατης εταιρείας ''vinman ferries'' δρομολογείται για να καλύψει το πάγιο αίτημα των κατοίκων του νομού Ρεθύμνης για μόνιμη και απ'ευθείας σύνδεση με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά!
> Τα δρομολόγια έχουν ως εξής:
> Πειραιάς - Ρέθυμνο: κάθε Δευτέρα,Τετάρτη,Παρασκευή στις 20.00 με άφιξη στις 06.00.Επίσης κάθε Κυριακή στις 08.00 με άφιξη στις 18.00
> Ρέθυμνο - Πειραιάς: κάθε Τρίτη,Πέμπτη,Σαββάτο και Κυριακή στις 20.00 με άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 06.00
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44928
> 
> 
> ...


Επειδή απ ότι κατάλαβα το Μυτιλήνη πουλήθηκε στην VINMAN FERRIES και μετονομάστηκε ΣΟΦΙΑ, δρομολογείται στο Ρέθυμνο με απευθείας ανάθεση (με τσαμπουκά Ναξιώτικο..... Sylver βγάλε εισητήριο με το Σοφία  :Razz: ).... Λέω να βρούμε ένα άλλο καράβι για την Χίο - Μυτιλήνη.... Αντε speed πιάσε δουλειά:wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Ένα τεράστιο μπράβο σε όλους σας να στε καλά.Ωραία όλα αυτά αλλά ρε παιδιά αφήστε και κανένα πλοίο στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη :lol: :wink: .

----------


## vinman

> Επειδή απ ότι κατάλαβα το Μυτιλήνη πουλήθηκε στην VINMAN FERRIES και μετονομάστηκε ΣΟΦΙΑ, δρομολογείται στο Ρέθυμνο με απευθείας ανάθεση (με τσαμπουκά Ναξιώτικο..... Sylver βγάλε εισητήριο με το Σοφία ).... Λέω να βρούμε ένα άλλο καράβι για την Χίο - Μυτιλήνη.... Αντε speed πιάσε δουλειά:wink:


 
...εννοείται ότι ο Συλβέστρος θα βγάλει εισητήριο με το Σοφία... :Very Happy: 
Speedkiller πιάσε δουλειά γιατί η γραμμή έχει πλέον πρόβλημα όπως λέει και ο Leo.. :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Ένα τεράστιο μπράβο σε όλους σας να στε καλά.Ωραία όλα αυτά αλλά ρε παιδιά αφήστε και κανένα πλοίο στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη :lol: :wink: .


 
Αγοράστε αλλιώς ο Vortigern την τελευταία αγορά που έχει στα ναυπηγεία του, για σας την προορίζει :Razz:  και θα την ονομάσει ... :Confused:

----------


## Speedkiller

Η ΝEL τον βρήκε τον αντικαταστάτη.... :Razz:  :Cool: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44972

*copyright*

----------


## seaways_lover

Μιας και η AEGEAN SPEEDLINES ειναι στα πάνω της αυτες τις μέρες στο θέμα, σας παραθέτω κι εγώ την ακόλουθη μετασκευή.
Η πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία είναι του πολύ καλού μας φίλου* ndimitr93* από την Gallery του φόρουμ μας.

newSIKINOS_exELYROS.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

μπράβο φίλε Speedkiller ,να σαι καλά.Περιμένουμε να το δούμε στα μέρη μας  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

Βλεποντας την ΝΕΛ να μην μπορει να σταθει στις προπελες τις τον ταιλευταιο καιρο η εταιρια μας αποφασησε στην αγορα του EΓ/ΟΓ Ionian King το οποιο θα δρομολογηθει απο Πειραια για Χιο-Μυτηληνη καθημερινα στις 4:30 το απογευμα με αφηξη την Χιο στις 9 και την Μυτηληνη στις 12.:lol:

Το ονομα που δωθηκε στο πλοιο μας ειναι αυτο του γνωστου μαγειρα απο την Σιφνο,τον ΤΣΕΛΕΜΕΝΤΕ.

Καλα ταξιδια στο πλοιο μας και ελπιζουμε συντομα και στην αγορα και αλλου συμβατικου πλοιου.

Η φωτο ειναι απο την γκαλερυ αλλα και παλι ξεχασα ποια νου ειναι.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44984

----------


## kapas

> H προσπαθεια είναι πραγματικα πάρα πολύ καλή!!!Εγώ έκανα τη δικιά μου version και την αφιερώνω σε σένα..Αν δεις δεν έχουν κ καμιά σημαντική διαφορά!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44920
> 
> *Photo copyright BEN BRUCE*


 καλα εννοειτε οτι ειναι πολυ καλυτερη!!!!!να 'σαι καλα!! τελικα μαλλον αυτα τα σινιαλα τεριαζουν σε (σχεδον) ολα τα πλοια! :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε Vortigern  καταπληκτηκή δουλειά,σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ,να σαι καλά.
Πειραιάς -Χίος σε 4.30 ώρες  :Surprised:  απίστευτο .Επιτέλους θα φτάνουμε στη Χίο ανθρώπινη ώρα κι όχι ξημερώματα  :Razz:  :wink:

----------


## tolis milos

πρωτη μου προσπαθεια ειναι ελπιζω να σας αρεσει...
η φωτο ειναι του BEN BRUCE ελπιζω (παλι) να μην θυμωσει!!!
Λιοπον η νεα(παλια) αγορα του κ. Βεντουρη!! 
athena%20%2819%29.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Η ΝEL τον βρήκε τον αντικαταστάτη....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44972
> 
> *copyright*


 
Ex Virgo λοιπόν η ΝΕΛ... καλοτάξιδο.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Φίλε Vortigern καταπληκτηκή δουλειά,σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ,να σαι καλά.
> Πειραιάς -Χίος σε 4.30 ώρες  απίστευτο .Επιτέλους θα φτάνουμε στη Χίο ανθρώπινη ώρα κι όχι ξημερώματα  :wink:


Στον τέως βασιλιά και νυν Τσελεμεντέ ο Θάνος έβαλε και όλα τα jet μαζί από τα ταχύπλοα της εταιρείας. Μην νομίζεις ότι θα μέναμε στα 20άρια... :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ex Virgo λοιπόν η ΝΕΛ... καλοτάξιδο....


To Vega  ήθελα να βάλω,ως γνήσιο αντικαταστάτη του Mytilene αλλά δεν έβρισκα καμια κατάλληλη φώτο εκείνη τη στιγμή! :Wink: 


*Edit:*Ετοιμο με μερικές μικροδιορθώσεις που δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω χθες! :Cool: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45056

----------


## Leo

Πάντως εγώ απολαμβάνω τις δουλειές όλων σας και σας ζηλεύω για αυτά που κάνετε... Που ξέρεις μπορεί να δίνουμε και ιδέες στις εταιρείες  :Wink: .

----------


## leonidas

Ολες οι μετασκευες σας ειναι φοβερες!
Βλεπω η Aegean απεκτησε πολλα βαπορια που θα θελαμε να τα εχει.
Τελοσπαντων, παραθετω μια μετασκευη του νεου πανεμορφου θηριου SPEEDRUNNER IV.Η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου speedrunner.
Εγω εβαλα τα δυνατα μου,ελπιζω να ειναι ομορφο...DSC01773_30301362009.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

Τους 2 πλαινους καταπελτες αφερεσε των επιβατων και ειναι μια χαρα.Λεωνιδα η φωτο ομως δν ειναι δικια μου.Αν καταλαβενω καλα πρεπει να ειναι στη Φολεγανδρο.Μηπως ειναι του speedrunner?

----------


## leonidas

> Τους 2 πλαινους καταπελτες αφερεσε των επιβατων και ειναι μια χαρα.Λεωνιδα η φωτο ομως δν ειναι δικια μου.Αν καταλαβενω καλα πρεπει να ειναι στη Φολεγανδρο.Μηπως ειναι του speedrunner?


Ναι Θανο σωστα λες , ειναι του φιλου speedrunner.
Συγνωμη,θα διορθωσω το λαθος μου. :Smile:

----------


## jvrou

> Μιας και η AEGEAN SPEEDLINES ειναι στα πάνω της αυτες τις μέρες στο θέμα, σας παραθέτω κι εγώ την ακόλουθη μετασκευή.
> Η πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία είναι του πολύ καλού μας φίλου* ndimitr93* από την Gallery του φόρουμ μας.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44975


Μόλις λάτρεψα παραγματικά ένα μέλος του forum.......

----------


## Speedkiller

Μετά τον αντικαταστάτη του Mytilene να και αντικαταστάτης του Θεόφιλου!!! :Smile: 

*Aφιερωμένο στον Alcaeos!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45110

*COPYRIGHT*

----------


## Vortigern

Και επειδη τον τελαυταιο καιρο το Ρεθυμνο εμεινε χωρις πλοιο σχεδον η εταιρια μας αγορασε ενα πλοιο το πρωην Ροδανθη εγιναν μεγαλες συντηριτικες αλλαγες στο μηχανοστασιο και ειναι ετοιμο να οργωση το Αιγαιο με τα 20 μιλια του.Το ονομα που δωθηκε στο πλοιο μας ειναι αυτο του μεγαλου ποιητη Ιωαννη Γρυπαρη απο την Σιφνο.Ετσι λοιπον μαζι με τον αλλο ποιητη Βιτσεντζο Κορναρο ειναι ετοιμα για δραση.Καλα ταξιδια στο πλοιο μας.

Φωτο αρχικη απο την γκαλερυ του Nissos Mykonos


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45111

----------


## Vortigern

Kαι πλοιο για Ενδοκυκλαδικα η aegean παρακαλω.Το πρωην UGO FOSKOLO νην ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝΑΣ (το χωριο μου :Razz: )

Η φωτο του ΤΡΑΚΜΑΝ απο την γκαλερυ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45124

----------


## φανούλα

:lol::lol::lol: Γεια σου βρε Θάνο με τα ωραία σου :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## kapas

> Kαι πλοιο για Ενδοκυκλαδικα η aegean παρακαλω.Το πρωην UGO FOSKOLO νην ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝΑΣ (το χωριο μου)
> 
> Η φωτο του ΤΡΑΚΜΑΝ απο την γκαλερυ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45124


 θανο, αν θες προεκτεινε λιγο το deck ποιο πρυμα, βαλτου μικροτερη τσιμινιερα και εγινε κουκλι!! :Razz:

----------


## TOM

Tο νεο,μεγαλο,υπερπολυτελες και γρηγορο βαπορι της ΝΕΛ .Βοηθηστε με λιγο με το ονομα [ex FERRY KYOTO 2]

nnl.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Ερεσός, Πλωμάρι, Μόλυβος???

----------


## sea world

PAIDIA POLY KALA TA ERGA SAS, MPRAVO, ALLA TI 8A LEGATE KAI GIA MIA METASKEYH TOU *JetFerry 1*, STA XRWMATA THS _Seajets_.......??

----------


## Thanasis89

> PAIDIA POLY KALA TA ERGA SAS, MPRAVO, ALLA TI 8A LEGATE KAI GIA MIA METASKEYH TOU *JetFerry 1*, STA XRWMATA THS _Seajets_.......??


Αυτό να το στηρίξω σε φαντασία ή σε μια ελάχιστη δόση αλήθειας ; Ρωτάω εγώ τώρα...  :Wink:

----------


## sea world

> Αυτό να το στηρίξω σε φαντασία ή σε μια ελάχιστη δόση αλήθειας ; Ρωτάω εγώ τώρα...


.................... :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

Μμμμμ...  Εγώ αδυνατώ όμως να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο  :Surprised: ops: ή αν το προσπαθήσω θα το σκοτώσω  :Razz:  γι' αυτό περιμένω τους καλλιτέχνες του θέματος...  :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

Μικρινα την τσιμιερα,εμενα δν μου αρεσει.Πιο καλα την μεγαλη τσιμινιερα.Καποιος αλλος να φτιαξει τα ντεκ γιατι δν εχω αυτη την ειδικοτητα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45169

----------


## tolis milos

Νεα αγορα για την ΑSL το speedrunner v
sprv.jpg
με τον καπτεν vortigern :Very Happy: !!

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

το 90% των μετασκευων ειναι εργα τεχνης που θα ζηλευαν και οι ιδιες οι εταιριες
μπραβο σας
αραγε θα δουμε και καμια μετασκευη σε παντοφλιτσα????:lol:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Μόλις λάτρεψα παραγματικά ένα μέλος του forum.......


 
Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε jvrou. Κι οπως πολυ σωστα υπογράφεις, η Σίκινος ειναι πράγματι έρωτας!!! :wink: Έτσι έδωσα το ονομά της αφου επισης είναι και ένα νησί που "πιάνει" η ASL! :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

> Το ονομα που δωθηκε στο πλοιο μας ειναι αυτο του γνωστου μαγειρα απο την Σιφνο,τον ΤΣΕΛΕΜΕΝΤΕ.
> Η φωτο ειναι απο την γκαλερυ αλλα και παλι ξεχασα ποια νου ειναι.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44984


Δική μου είναι και γι' αυτό απαιτώ να αλλάξει όνομα το πλοίο!  :Cool:  Τα σινιάλα μ' αρέσουν πολύ!

----------


## Vortigern

> Δική μου είναι και γι' αυτό απαιτώ να αλλάξει όνομα το πλοίο!  Τα σινιάλα μ' αρέσουν πολύ!


Ελα Σιφνο να φας τη Ρεβυθαδα του ΤΣΕΛΕΜΕΝΤΕ και μετα θα μου πεις αν θες ακομα να αλλαξει το ονομα :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> Tο νεο,μεγαλο,υπερπολυτελες και γρηγορο βαπορι της ΝΕΛ .Βοηθηστε με λιγο με το ονομα [ex FERRY KYOTO 2]
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45136


 
"Καλλονή" (Λέσβου)????:wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τον Νικόλα... :Smile: Δεν μπόρεσα κάτι καλύτερο στα συνιάλα γιατί δεν έιχα κατάλληλη ψωτογραφία... :Sad: Για όνομα περιμένω τον Νικόλα να γίνει νονός... :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45243

----------


## Speedkiller

> "Καλλονή" (Λέσβου)????:wink:



Σωστός Ο Λάζαρος!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## TOM

τι λετε για το καλλονη λ.

----------


## Speedkiller

> τι λετε για το καλλονη λ.



Γιατί όχι???Για να γίνουν τα βαφτίσια παρακαλώ...:mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Για τον Νικόλα...Δεν μπόρεσα κάτι καλύτερο στα συνιάλα γιατί δεν έιχα κατάλληλη ψωτογραφία...Για όνομα περιμένω τον Νικόλα να γίνει νονός...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45243


OOOOOOOO φίλε είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ ο βάπορας πω πω και βέβαια φνταστική δουλεία αλλά αν ήθελες φώτο από τα σινιάλα εδώ χτύπα ένα πμ τι μπρικια κολάμε ?? :Razz: 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ !!
του πάνε ε ??
λοιπόν εγώ λέω να το πούμε Andromeda I τι λέτε ??
μιας  και όλα τα πλοία έχουν ονόματα από άλλο γαλαξία :mrgreen:

----------


## Vortigern

Τεταρτο ταχυπλοο για την AEGEAN SPEED LINES.Mε 40 μιλια κανουμε το Πειραιας-Τζια-Κυθνος σε 1 ωρα.

Φωτο του Λεο απο την γκαλερυ.

Speedkiller χρησιμοποιησα το ψευδωνιμο σου για το ταχυπλοο μιας και ειναι speed και αυτο.Σκωτοστρα παντος δν ειναι :Very Happy: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45277

----------


## Leo

Του Θάνου να του πώ μπράβο, έχει βάψει το μισό στόλο της ακτοπλοϊας σε τα χρώματα της Aegean speed lines. Tον Κώστα θα τον συγχαρώ σήμερα live.

----------


## Speedkiller

Λοιπόν...Για τον Νικόλα και μόνο ANDROMEDA I :mrgreen:!!!!Τhanks for the support!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45278

Eλπίζω το αποτέλεσμα να σε αποζημίωσε για την αναμονή...

----------


## Vortigern

Καποιος ζητησε παντοφλα.Καλοριζικια και καλοφορετη.
Φωτο του Λεο

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45279

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχαχα ΩΡΑΙΟΣ ο speed !!
φυσικά και με αποζημίωσε  :Very Happy: 
vorti δες εδώ αγορές που κάνουμε εμείς(με ότι έχει μεινει τα έχετε παρει όλα:mrgreen :Smile:  άντε και στην αγορά δεύτερου με το καλόοοοο... :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

> Καποιος ζητησε παντοφλα.Καλοριζικια και καλοφορετη.
> Φωτο του Λεο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45279


 χαχα... ειπαμε παντοφλα, και εδω agean???? :Razz:  βαλε και στον σφουγκαρακη και ετοιμη η εταιρια!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Τεταρτο ταχυπλοο για την AEGEAN SPEED LINES.Mε 40 μιλια κανουμε το Πειραιας-Τζια-Κυθνος σε 1 ωρα.
> 
> Φωτο του Λεο απο την γκαλερυ.
> 
> Speedkiller χρησιμοποιησα το ψευδωνιμο σου για το ταχυπλοο μιας και ειναι speed και αυτο.Σκωτοστρα παντος δν ειναι
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45277



Χμμμ!!!Θα το ανεβάσεις προς τα πάνω όμως ε?? :Razz:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για τον sea world. (οσο μπορούσα καλύτερο)* 

*Φωτογραφία από τη Nautilia Photo Gallery.*

----------


## sea world

> *Για τον sea world. (οσο μπορούσα καλύτερο)* 
> 
> *Φωτογραφία από τη Nautilia Photo Gallery.*


FILE giorgo SE EYXARISTW!! DON'T WORRY,KALH H PRWTH PROSPA8EIA, DEN LEW!!! :Cool:

----------


## TOM

ETOIMO TO ΚΑΛΛΟΝΗ Λ. ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ .ΑΡΓΗΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΥΡΟΤΕΧΝΗΜΑΤΑ.ΤΟ ΚΑΛΛΟΝΗ Λ. ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ ΤΟ 2003 ,ΕΧΕΙ ΜΗΚΟΣ 167Μ,ΠΛΑΤΟΣ 25,5 ΚΑΙ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΜΕ 23,5 Μ.META THN METAΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ 2.000 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ 1.500 LANE Μ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΗΛΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΗΔΗ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΠΛΟΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΛΟΝΗ.ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ.


KALLONI L..JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> ETOIMO TO ΚΑΛΛΟΝΗ Λ. ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ .ΑΡΓΗΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΥΡΟΤΕΧΝΗΜΑΤΑ.ΤΟ ΚΑΛΛΟΝΗ Λ. ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ ΤΟ 2003 ,ΕΧΕΙ ΜΗΚΟΣ 167Μ,ΠΛΑΤΟΣ 25,5 ΚΑΙ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΜΕ 23,5 Μ.META THN METAΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ 2.000 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ 1.500 LANE Μ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΗΛΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΗΔΗ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΠΛΟΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΛΟΝΗ.ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ.
> 
> 
> KALLONI L..JPG



Αγιάσσος.... :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

Μπράβο ΤΟΜ...ωραία δουλειά και με μπόλικη φαντασία!!! 
Αν χρησιμοποιούσαμε το όνομα Σαπφώ θα ήταν τιμή ή ιεροσυλία?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μπράβο ΤΟΜ...ωραία δουλειά και με μπόλικη φαντασία!!! 
> Αν χρησιμοποιούσαμε το όνομα Σαπφώ θα ήταν τιμή ή ιεροσυλία??


Mαλλον το δεύτερο...Είναι βαρύ κατα τη γνώμη μου!

----------


## seaways_lover

Το συμβατικό βαποράκι που όλο ψάχνει ASL βρίσκεται στη Ζάκυνθο, το έχει η ΑΝΕΖ παροπλισμένο και ακούει στο όνομα UGO FOSKOLO, αυτό που ο φίλος μας Vortigern του έδωσε το όνομα ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝΑΣ. Ας το αγοράσει λοιπόν! Μια χαρά βαποράκι είναι και με μια μετασκευούλα, όπως παραθέτω, γίνεται κουκλάκι σωστό! Αν κιόλας το δρομολογήσει ολοχρονίς στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-Φολέγανδρος-Σίκινος-Ανάφη γίνεται άνετα και θρύλος της ακτοπλοΐας. Τι λέτε;

ugo foskolo rebuild.jpg

ugo foskolo.jpg 

Η πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου μας *Orion v*

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το συμβατικό βαποράκι που όλο ψάχνει ASL βρίσκεται στη Ζάκυνθο, το έχει η ΑΝΕΖ παροπλισμένο και ακούει στο όνομα UGO FOSKOLO, αυτό που ο φίλος μας Vortigern του έδωσε το όνομα ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝΑΣ. Ας το αγοράσει λοιπόν! Μια χαρά βαποράκι είναι και με μια μετασκευούλα, όπως παραθέτω, γίνεται κουκλάκι σωστό! Αν κιόλας το δρομολογήσει ολοχρονίς στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-Φολέγανδρος-Σίκινος-Ανάφη γίνεται άνετα και θρύλος της ακτοπλοΐας. Τι λέτε;
> 
> ugo foskolo rebuild.jpg
> 
> ugo foskolo.jpg 
> 
> Η πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου μας *Orion v*


Wow!!!!Καινούριο το κανες!!!!Mπράβο!!! :Surprised:

----------


## laz94

Ορίστε και κάτι που δεν πρόκειται να δούμε ποτέ αλλά μάλλον θα γίνει το αντίθετο και στα υπόλοιπα πλοία της hsw :Sad: ....
Τέσπα.......ελπίζω να σας αρέσει...
Η φωτο ειναι του ndimitr93 από την gallery

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΩΣ....
nissos kos.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Εκπλήσσομαι...!!! Δεν θα ξαναβγάλω φώτο από Σούδα.....!!! Και όπως είπες Λάζαρε, θα γίνει σιγά σιγά το αντίθετο........ Πάντως σαν μετασκευή σκίζει........

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

H NEL αγορασε και τον ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗ Β. στην πρωτη φωτο με κομενους κταπελτες και μπλε φορεσια και στην δευτερη  με τους καταπελτες και την  λευκη φορεσια του
sophocles v.NEL LINESfewfr.jpg

sophocles v.NEL LINES.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αριστουργήματα Φίλιππε και οι δύο εκδοχές, μ αρέσουν και τους πάνε τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ. Συγχαρητήρια....

----------


## ChiefMate

Παντως οποια εταιρεια εχει Γιαπωνεζικα βαπορια τα χαλαει αμα τα βαφει παρδαλα.....Τα παραδειγματα απειρα!Απο το παλιο Σουπερφερυ εως το Ionian Queen βλεπουμε ποσο χανουν τα βαπορια σε αισθητικη....
Ομοιως ως ανω!
Λευκο χιλιες φορες ομορφοτερο....

----------


## speedrunner

> Το συμβατικό βαποράκι που όλο ψάχνει ASL βρίσκεται στη Ζάκυνθο, το έχει η ΑΝΕΖ παροπλισμένο και ακούει στο όνομα UGO FOSKOLO, αυτό που ο φίλος μας Vortigern του έδωσε το όνομα ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝΑΣ. Ας το αγοράσει λοιπόν! Μια χαρά βαποράκι είναι και με μια μετασκευούλα, όπως παραθέτω, γίνεται κουκλάκι σωστό! Αν κιόλας το δρομολογήσει ολοχρονίς στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-Φολέγανδρος-Σίκινος-Ανάφη γίνεται άνετα και θρύλος της ακτοπλοΐας. Τι λέτε;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45292
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45293 
> 
> Η πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου μας *Orion v*


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO πολύ θα ήθελα να δω ένα F/B με το όνομα Φολέγανδρος

----------


## Panos80

Δανειζομαι τη φωτο του φιλου opelmanos (αν μου το επιτρεπει φυσικα) με το υπεροχο σαντορινακι και ιδρυω τη νεοσυστατη εταιρια cyclades lines με το εξπρες παρος.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

N.AEGEAN SEAWAYS λεγεται η εταιρεια που ιδρυσα και δραστηριοποιείται στο Β.Αιγαίο .
Να και ένα απο τα καραβια της στο Βολο .
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> N.AEGEAN SEAWAYS λεγεται η εταιρεια που ιδρυσα και δραστηριοποιείται στο Β.Αιγαίο .
> Να και ένα απο τα καραβια της στο Βολο .
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ.jpg


Για δες που γεμίσαμε εφοπλιστές....:lol::wink:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Για δες που γεμίσαμε εφοπλιστές....:lol::wink:


Κάτσε να δεις πόσες θα ξεπεταχθούν σε χρόνο dt!!! όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε πάντως.... :Wink:  Αντε βρε, καλα ταξίδια....

----------


## seaways_lover

> Δανειζομαι τη φωτο του φιλου opelmanos (αν μου το επιτρεπει φυσικα) με το υπεροχο σαντορινακι και ιδρυω τη νεοσυστατη εταιρια cyclades lines με το εξπρες παρος.





> N.AEGEAN SEAWAYS λεγεται η εταιρεια που ιδρυσα και δραστηριοποιείται στο Β.Αιγαίο .
> Να και ένα απο τα καραβια της στο Βολο .
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ.jpg


Φίλοι μου συγχαρητήρια για τις εξαιρετικές μετασκευές σας. Καλές πλόες να 'χετε  :Very Happy:

----------


## seaways_lover

> H NEL αγορασε και τον ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗ Β. στην πρωτη φωτο με κομενους κταπελτες και μπλε φορεσια και στην δευτερη με τους καταπελτες και την λευκη φορεσια του
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45320
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45321


Φίλτατε Φίλιππε, αψογες και οι δύο εκδόσεις του Σοφοκλή. Μπράβο! Η εκδοχή χωρις τους καταπέλτες έιναι πιό όμορφη κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη...:wink:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ευχαριστούμε και ανεβάζω αλλες 2 
ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.jpg
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κάτσε να δεις πόσες θα ξεπεταχθούν σε χρόνο dt!!! όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε πάντως.... Αντε βρε, καλα ταξίδια....



Εννοείται πως *ΟΛΟΙ* οι καλοί χωράνε!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ευχαριστούμε και ανεβάζω αλλες 2 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45366
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45367


Ωραίος ο νέος εφοπλιστής αλλά έχω ένα μικρό παράπονο...
To site της εταιρείας δεν λειτουργεί!:mrgreen:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Ωραίος ο νέος εφοπλιστής αλλά έχω ένα μικρό παράπονο...
> To site της εταιρείας δεν λειτουργεί!:mrgreen:


Συγνώμη αλλα είναι υπο κατασκευη :lol:

----------


## Vortigern

Περυση η ΑΝΕΚ εκανε την αρχη να φερει την Αριαδνη στη Σιφνο.Φετος η εταριας μας το τελειωποιη και το στελνει κατευθειας απο Πειραια για Σιφνο Χανια.Με τη μοναδικη ταχυτητα των 24 μιλιων!Το ονομα το ιδιο τα συνιαλα αλλαξαν φυσικα


Φωτο Nikos απο γκαλερυ

Ομολογο πως η ομορφη πλωρακλα τις με δυσκολεψε. :Razz: 

Και αλλη μια λεπτομερια ο κυματισμος στα συνιαλα ειναι μπροστα απο το AEGEAN SPEED LINES οπως ειναι και στο SPEEDRUNNER II απο τη μια πλευρα.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45373

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Περυση η ΑΝΕΚ εκανε την αρχη να φερει την Αριαδνη στη Σιφνο.Φετος η εταριας μας το τελειωποιη και το στελνει κατευθειας απο Πειραια για Σιφνο Χανια.Με τη μοναδικη ταχυτητα των 24 μιλιων!Το ονομα το ιδιο τα συνιαλα αλλαξαν φυσικα
> 
> 
> Φωτο Nikos απο γκαλερυ
> 
> Ομολογο πως η ομορφη πλωρακλα τις με δυσκολεψε.
> 
> Και αλλη μια λεπτομερια ο κυματισμος στα συνιαλα ειναι μπροστα απο το AEGEAN SPEED LINES οπως ειναι και στο SPEEDRUNNER II απο τη μια πλευρα.
> 
> ...


Παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια . Εχουμε γεμισει AEGEAN SPEED LINES απο ταχυπλοα μεχρι και παντοφλες . Παντως ειναι πολύ ομορφα όλα !!

----------


## douzoune

Πρώτη δύναμη η AEGEAN υπό την προεδρία του Vortigern. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :mrgreen:...πολύ καλή δουλειά. Μπράβο σου. Ειδικά στην Αριάδνη νομίζω οτι της πάει απίστευτα...

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ρε παιδια ζηλεψα καποιους απο εδω μεσα οι οποιοι φτιαξανε δικες τους εταιριες και ειπα και εγω να φτιαξω μια.FILIPPOS LINES λοιπον και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα.Τα πρωτα 3 πλοια και επεται συνεχεια.Το ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ απο Λαυριο για β.Αιγαιο και τα υπολοιπα Αδριατικη.
ARETOUSA FILIPPOS LINES.jpg

SOPHOCLES V. FILIPPOS LINES 1.jpg

HELLAS.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Μα κανεις σας δν θελει τα ασπρα πλοια? :Sad:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Βασικα εχω και οριτζιναλ ασπρη φορεσια που θα τις ανεβαζω σιγα σιγα απλα τα εβαψα και μπλε μιας και απο οτι φαινεται ειναι της μοδας.

----------


## laz94

> Εκπλήσσομαι...!!! Δεν θα ξαναβγάλω φώτο από Σούδα.....!!! Και όπως είπες Λεωνίδα, θα γίνει σιγά σιγά το αντίθετο........ Πάντως σαν μετασκευή σκίζει........


Εμ! Ας πρόσεχες....χαχαχα:lol::lol:
Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου!!!
(Μόνο που με λένε Λάζαρο :Razz:  αλλα δεν πειράζει:wink :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εμ! Ας πρόσεχες....χαχαχα:lol:
> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου!!!
> (Μόνο που με λένε Λάζαρο αλλα δεν πειράζει:wink


Σορρυ, αλλά τόσοι που μπλέκονται εδώ, σας μπερδεύω!!!! Το διορθώνω παρ'αυτα :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Νissos Chios για τον Stefano P Που το ζήτησε!Ελπίζω να το πέτυχα αυτό που ήθελε... :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45421

----------


## Νaval22

πολύ καλή δουλειά speed,συγχαρητήρια

----------


## DimitrisT

Μπράβο στον φίλο stefanosp που το ζήτησε και ένα ακόμα πιο μεγάλο μπράβο φίλε  speedkiller που το έφτιαξες,πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά.

----------


## Leo

Σιγά μην το κατάφερνες!!! ¶ψογος Κώστα και ωραία δουλειά και του πάει, με 'γειά σας  :Very Happy:

----------


## seaways_lover

Speed εισαι εξαιρετικός. Καταπληκτικη μετασκευή. Εύγε και εις ανώτερα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

> Περυση η ΑΝΕΚ εκανε την αρχη να φερει την Αριαδνη στη Σιφνο.Φετος η εταριας μας το τελειωποιη και το στελνει κατευθειας απο Πειραια για Σιφνο Χανια.Με τη μοναδικη ταχυτητα των 24 μιλιων!Το ονομα το ιδιο τα συνιαλα αλλαξαν φυσικα
> 
> 
> Φωτο Nikos απο γκαλερυ
> 
> Ομολογο πως η ομορφη πλωρακλα τις με δυσκολεψε.
> 
> Και αλλη μια λεπτομερια ο κυματισμος στα συνιαλα ειναι μπροστα απο το AEGEAN SPEED LINES οπως ειναι και στο SPEEDRUNNER II απο τη μια πλευρα.
> 
> ...



καποτε ειχε προταθει η συγκεντρωση υπογραφων για την ενταξη μου στο Δ.Σ. της hsw,τωρα λοιπον προτινω και εγω να συγκεντρωσουμε υπογραφες για να ενταξουμε τον ΘΑΝΟ στο Δ.Σ. της aegean speedlines!!!!

οσο για την μετασκευη....καταπληκτικη!μπραβο θανο..κανε και τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ!

----------


## Vortigern

> καποτε ειχε προταθει η συγκεντρωση υπογραφων για την ενταξη μου στο Δ.Σ. της hsw,τωρα λοιπον προτινω και εγω να συγκεντρωσουμε υπογραφες για να ενταξουμε τον ΘΑΝΟ στο Δ.Σ. της aegean speedlines!!!!
> 
> οσο για την μετασκευη....καταπληκτικη!μπραβο θανο..κανε και τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ!


Oμολογο Εργη οτι δν το περιμενα να σου αρεσε.Λεω παει θα με σκωτοσει που του εβαψα την κουκλα :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

> Oμολογο Εργη οτι δν το περιμενα να σου αρεσε.Λεω παει θα με σκωτοσει που του εβαψα την κουκλα


κοιτα σαν μετασκευη μου αρεσει..σαν εργασια..αλλιως σαν ιδεα....ενα σου λεω..μπηκες στην μαυρη μου λιστα..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

Να κ μια εκδοχη της Λευκα Ορη με τα σινιαλα της ΝΕΛ για τους φιλους εδω που ειναι fans της ΝΕΛ...

lefka ori.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Για τον Εργη που το ζητησε.Η φωτο ειναι δικια μου.
Το κρανος δν μου αρεσει οπως εγινε προσπαθησα για κατι καλυτερο.
Η εταιρια μας προοριζει το πλοιο για Ραφηνα Ανδρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο για να κανει παρεα στην Ποπη.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45563

----------


## ChiefMate

One more.........

blu.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Να κ μια εκδοχη της Λευκα Ορη με τα σινιαλα της ΝΕΛ για τους φιλους εδω που ειναι fans της ΝΕΛ...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45556



Mόνο να μεγάλωνες λίγο την γραμματοσειρά στο πλευρο κ όλα οκ!:wink:

----------


## High1

Μιας και γράφτηκα που γράφτηκα :Razz:  να πώ ένα μπράβο σε όλους τους καλλιτέχνες! Μήπως είναι εύκολο να κάνετε και το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ στα χρώματα της ΝΟVA???? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Leo

Ενώ η παγκόσμια οικονομία έχει πρόβλημα και στον ναυπηγο-επισκευαστικό τομέα, εδώ οι παραγγελίες πέφτουν βροχή  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

> Μιας και γράφτηκα που γράφτηκα να πώ ένα μπράβο σε όλους τους καλλιτέχνες! Μήπως είναι εύκολο να κάνετε και το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ στα χρώματα της ΝΟVA???? Ευχαριστώ


Λες να του πηγαίνει το κοκκινάκι;  :Razz: 

Οι καλλιτέχνες της παρέας κάντε του τη χάρη για να το δει τουλάχιστον μέσω σχεδίου όπως το θέλει, διότι από του χρόνου μάλλον θα βάφεται σε μπλε - κιτρινάκι.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δεν είμαι εγώ ο καλλιτέχνης που ζητάτε αλλά έκανα μια προσπάθεια στα γρήγορα. Τελικά του πάει πολύ το κόκκινο. Φωτογραφία από τη γκαλερί. ( Υ.Σ. Το μετονόμασα σε Φοίβος ΙΙ)*

nefeli_8140262009.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Μπορεί να μην είσαι καλλιτέχνης , όπως δηλώνεις, αλλά πάρα πολύ καλή η προσπάθεια!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Oρίστε κ η δική μου εκδοχή για το φίλο που το ζήτησε! :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45661

*EDIT:*και μια άλλη εκδοχή μόνο για τον stefanop επειδή είχαμε μια συζήτηση περί αυτού!

----------


## Νικόλας

πςςςςς φυσάει η μετασκευη που έκανες πολύ ωραίο είναι !!!
εγώ όσες φορές έχω πάει να κάνω κάτι μου σπάει τα νεύρα  :Razz:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Να και ο καλλιτέχνης που λέγαμε.....*

----------


## ChiefMate

Εκλεισε κ αυτη η ομορφη γιαπωνεζα...

ionian.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Εκλεισε κ αυτη η ομορφη γιαπωνεζα...



Πισω οκ!Μπροστά μην μου τις κλείνετε!!! :Smile:

----------


## laz94

> Oρίστε κ η δική μου εκδοχή για το φίλο που το ζήτησε!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45661
> 
> *EDIT:*και μια άλλη εκδοχή μόνο για τον stefanop επειδή είχαμε μια συζήτηση περί αυτού!


 
Oυααααααου!! ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!
Τέτοια να βλέπω.... :Cool:  :Razz:

----------


## ChiefMate

Φρεσκαρησα λιγο την κοπελια...
Δεν πιστευω να θυμωσουν οι φανατικοι της.....

μετ.jpg

----------


## High1

Αγαπητοί giorgoς 249 και speedkiller σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!
Ομορφη δουλειά και κάτι διαφορετικό που ίσως και να δούμε......!!~!

----------


## Leo

> Αγαπητοί giorgoς 249 και speedkiller σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!
> Ομορφη δουλειά και κάτι διαφορετικό που ίσως και να δούμε......!!~!


Μήνυμα ελήφθη, δεν το σχολιάζω .... :Wink:

----------


## Leonardos.B

Μετά απο τόσες μετασκευές,και μιάς και μου περίσσευαν κάτι ψιλά,εδωσα εντολή στον συνασπισμό Ελλήνων κατασκευαστών,να μου κατασκευάσουν με σχέδια δικά μου,το υποφαινόμενο σκάφος.
Μέγεθος,για Κυκλάδες
Μηχανές οικονομικές
Μπαλκόνια και παράθυρα μεγάλα,για τους εραστές του ταξιδιού.

Ονομα πλοίου,και καραβοκύριδες,εξαρτώνται απο εσάς.
Δεκτή πάσα αλλαγή.
Με σεβασμό για την καραβολατρεία σας,Λεονάρδος

Copy of Copy of new.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μετά απο τόσες μετασκευές,και μιάς και μου περίσσευαν κάτι ψιλά,εδωσα εντολή στον συνασπισμό Ελλήνων κατασκευαστών,να μου κατασκευάσουν με σχέδια δικά μου,το υποφαινόμενο σκάφος.
>    Μέγεθος,για Κυκλάδες
>    Μηχανές οικονομικές
>    Μπαλκόνια και παράθυρα μεγάλα,για τους εραστές του ταξιδιού.
> 
> Ονομα πλοίου,και καραβοκύριδες,εξαρτώνται απο εσάς.
> Δεκτή πάσα αλλαγή.
> Με σεβασμό για την καραβολατρεία σας,Λεονάρδος


Αριστούργημα!!!!!! Μπράβο!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μετά απο τόσες μετασκευές,και μιάς και μου περίσσευαν κάτι ψιλά,εδωσα εντολή στον συνασπισμό Ελλήνων κατασκευαστών,να μου κατασκευάσουν με σχέδια δικά μου,το υποφαινόμενο σκάφος.
>    Μέγεθος,για Κυκλάδες
>    Μηχανές οικονομικές
>    Μπαλκόνια και παράθυρα μεγάλα,για τους εραστές του ταξιδιού.
> 
> Ονομα πλοίου,και καραβοκύριδες,εξαρτώνται απο εσάς.
> Δεκτή πάσα αλλαγή.
> Με σεβασμό για την καραβολατρεία σας,Λεονάρδος


O αντικαταστάτης του Κοραή??? :Smile:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Μετά απο τόσες μετασκευές,και μιάς και μου περίσσευαν κάτι ψιλά,εδωσα εντολή στον συνασπισμό Ελλήνων κατασκευαστών,να μου κατασκευάσουν με σχέδια δικά μου,το υποφαινόμενο σκάφος.
> Μέγεθος,για Κυκλάδες
> Μηχανές οικονομικές
> Μπαλκόνια και παράθυρα μεγάλα,για τους εραστές του ταξιδιού.
> 
> Ονομα πλοίου,και καραβοκύριδες,εξαρτώνται απο εσάς.
> Δεκτή πάσα αλλαγή.
> Με σεβασμό για την καραβολατρεία σας,Λεονάρδος


Καταπληκτικό σκαρί!!!!! Χίλια Μπράβο!!!!! Ηδη φαντάζομαι φωτογραφικές μηχανές παντου και μαγικά ταξίδια στο ονειρο!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Καταπληκτικο Λεοναρδος....και με τα συνιαλα τις Aegean ακομα ποιο ωραιο :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

> Για τον Εργη που το ζητησε.Η φωτο ειναι δικια μου.
> Το κρανος δν μου αρεσει οπως εγινε προσπαθησα για κατι καλυτερο.
> Η εταιρια μας προοριζει το πλοιο για Ραφηνα Ανδρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο για να κανει παρεα στην Ποπη.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45563


θανο εισαι απιστευτος....
αντε και προεδρος στην εταιρια βρε..... :Wink: .
σευχαριστω :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Μετά απο τόσες μετασκευές,και μιάς και μου περίσσευαν κάτι ψιλά,εδωσα εντολή στον συνασπισμό Ελλήνων κατασκευαστών,να μου κατασκευάσουν με σχέδια δικά μου,το υποφαινόμενο σκάφος.
> Μέγεθος,για Κυκλάδες
> Μηχανές οικονομικές
> Μπαλκόνια και παράθυρα μεγάλα,για τους εραστές του ταξιδιού.
> 
> Ονομα πλοίου,και καραβοκύριδες,εξαρτώνται απο εσάς.
> Δεκτή πάσα αλλαγή.
> Με σεβασμό για την καραβολατρεία σας,Λεονάρδος
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45748



Συγχαρητήρια, πριν αρχίσει η μαζική κατασκευή του πλοίου και η διάθεση του στην αγορά θα πρότεινα στον ναυπηγό (προσωπική μου γνώμη) τα εξής τρία σημεία να βελτειωθούν.
1. Μεγαλύτερο βολβό (τύπου Ν. Μύκονος, Ν. Χίος)
2. Χαμηλά οι  άγκυρες  όχι τόσο ψηλά (θα γδέρνει την πλώρη και θα κάνει τρεξίματα).
3. Πρύμη με τελείωμα τύπου Παλατιών, μεγάλων Μπλού Στάρ 1/2 (μια και είναι κάθετη)

καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

> Μήνυμα ελήφθη, δεν το σχολιάζω ....


Προς το παρόν δεν παίζει αυτό πάντως. Αλλού ψαρεύει για μπαρμπούνια.... :Razz:

----------


## Leonardos.B

Απάντηση στον αγαπητό LEO.
Εφτιαξα (οσο μπορούσα) ,σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις.
Μιάς και όποτε ταξιδεύω,την βγάζω στα μπαλκόνια και στις περαντζάδες,δέν πολυπείραξα τούς ανοικτούς χώρους.
Μ εκτίμηση Λεονάρδος  


b.jpg

----------


## Leo

Για τα δικά μου μάτια καλύτερο τώρα και ευχαριστώ για το κόπο σου συνονόματε !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Λεοναρδος θελω να κλεισω την συμφωνια με τα ναυπηγια σου για να φτιαξουμε αυτο το πλοιο με αυτα τα συνιαλα.Ναι το αγοραζω....σε 15 μηνες κοντα σας το νεοτευκτο

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45831

----------


## Vortigern

Για τον Nissos Mykonos το Νησσος Σιφνος!!!

Εργη μη με σκωτοσεις....καποιος να διωρθοση την πλωρη γιατι δν τα καταφερνω καλα εκει. (Speed για εσενα παει αυτο το μηνυμα μιας και εισαι expert!!)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45834

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

¶ντε με το καλό. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το βαπόρι σου Vorti. 
Και σε άλλα με υγεία  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Vortigern

> ¶ντε με το καλό. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το βαπόρι σου Vorti. 
> Και σε άλλα με υγεία .


Το Νησσος Σιφνος απευθειας απο Πειραια για Φολεγανδρο-Σικινο-Αναφη και 3 φορες την εβδομαδα Πειραιας-Σεριφος-Σιφνος-Φολεγανδρος-Σικινος-Αναφη

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Για τον Nissos Mykonos το Νησσος Σιφνος!!!
> 
> Εργη μη με σκωτοσεις....καποιος να διωρθοση την πλωρη γιατι δν τα καταφερνω καλα εκει. (Speed για εσενα παει αυτο το μηνυμα μιας και εισαι expert!!)
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45834


*Ωραίο το έκανες Θάνο!!Του πάνε τα σινιάλα της Aegean!!:wink:Καλοτάξιδο να είναι στη νέα του γραμμή!
Εργη μη πεις τίποτα στον Θάνο δικιά μου επιθυμία ήταν, άμα θες σκότωσε εμένα...:lol:*

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

> Το Νησσος Σιφνος απευθειας απο Πειραια για Φολεγανδρο-Σικινο-Αναφη και 3 φορες την εβδομαδα Πειραιας-Σεριφος-Σιφνος-Φολεγανδρος-Σικινος-Αναφη


Αυτός είναι ο σωστός ο Πλοιοκτήτης !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Απο σημερα Διοριζο Προεδρο τον Κ.ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ και τον αφηνω να φτιαξει το προγραμμα και να δρομολοφησει τα πλοια μας σε οποιες γραμμες θελει.Σε μια βδομαδα που θα γυρισω θα δω το προγραμμα και ελπιζω σε κατι καλο,και μην ξεχνας ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ σκεφτομαστε πρωτα τις Μικρες Κυκλαδες και τις Αγονες-->που θα τις κανουμε γονιμες :Very Happy:  :Razz: 

Καλα να περναται παω να παραλαβο την τριτη το Speedrunner III :Razz:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Ω! Ευχαριστώ που με τιμάτε με την εμπιστοσύνη σας!!!

Φυσικά και οπωσδήποτε το πρώτο μας μέλημα είναι οι της άγονης γραμμής Κυκλάδες μας, δια τις οπίες το πρόγραμμα των δρομολογίων θα είναι κάτι ανεπανάληπτο  :Smile: .

Καλά να περάσεις φίλε και φυσικά περιμένουμε φωτό από την άφιξη του ΙΙΙ.

----------


## Vortigern

> Ω! Ευχαριστώ που με τιμάτε με την εμπιστοσύνη σας!!!
> 
> Φυσικά και οπωσδήποτε το πρώτο μας μέλημα είναι οι της άγονης γραμμής Κυκλάδες μας, δια τις οπίες το πρόγραμμα των δρομολογίων θα είναι κάτι ανεπανάληπτο .
> 
> Καλά να περάσεις φίλε και φυσικά περιμένουμε φωτό από την άφιξη του ΙΙΙ.


 
Nα σε καλα ενωητε οτι θα δειτε φωτο αλλα οταν επιστρεψω!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Θάνο την έκανα εγώ την πλώρη :Wink: 
Nissos Mykonos aegean.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Για τον Nissos Mykonos το Νησσος Σιφνος!!!
> 
> Εργη μη με σκωτοσεις....καποιος να διωρθοση την πλωρη γιατι δν τα καταφερνω καλα εκει. (Speed για εσενα παει αυτο το μηνυμα μιας και εισαι expert!!)
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45834


αυτο παραπαει νομιζω.... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Για τον Nissos Mykonos το Νησσος Σιφνος!!!
> 
> Εργη μη με σκωτοσεις....καποιος να διωρθοση την πλωρη γιατι δν τα καταφερνω καλα εκει. (Speed για εσενα παει αυτο το μηνυμα μιας και εισαι expert!!)
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45834


Eκανα μια προσπαθεια ωστόσο άμα αλλαχτεί τελείως η εικόνα δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να γίνουν πειστικές διορθώσεις!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45892

----------


## leonidas

Η πλωρη του μου θυμιζει αρτεμις...
Οχι οτι εγω μπορω να την κανω καλυτερα αλλα ετσι το λεω... :Razz:

----------


## agnostos

Οριστε και απο εμενα το El Venizelos με λιγο παραλαγμενη και πιο καλαισθητη-πιστευω-τσιμινιερα
(c) Leo

PICT0268_213716112008.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κατι απο μενα, ή καλυτερα μια παραγγελια απο εμενα, ενα απο τα μεγαλα της Blue Star, με ονομα και σινιαλα που δεν υπαρχουν πια. 

Δια χειρος Speedkiller... Eνα Blue Star 1/2 σε Ιαλυσος! 

Blue Star-lalyssos.jpg

----------


## laz94

Αν και το προτιμω περισσότερο ως blue star πρεπει να πω οτι η προσπάθεια είναι εξαιρετική όπως και το αποτέλεσμα...:wink:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

αφου ξεπριστηκε κ με μερικες αλλαγες το vera...........

152.jpg

----------


## Leo

Λίγα σχόλια από μένα για όσα έγιναν κατα την απουσία μου, μιας και είμαι ένθερμος φίλος του θέματος.

agnoistos: El Venizelos δεν με χαλάει η προσπάθεια σου αλλά δεν μου κολλάει κιόλας. Σαφώς είναι θέμα συνήθειας, γιατί ότι περισεύει πάνω από τις πολυκατοικίες στον Πειραιά ειναι η τσιμινιεράκλα του Ελ Βενινιζέλου  :Very Happy: . Συγχαρητήρια.

Finnpartner_1966: έτριβα τα μάτια μου πρωί πρωί  :Surprised: , θεώρησα εντελώς παράτομλο να παραγγείλεις εσύ ένα τέτοιο πλοίο  :Very Happy: . Για την δουλειά του Κωστή δεν χρειάζεται να ξαναπούμε ότι είναι κρουφή. Μαέστρος του είδους δεν το συζητώ.

minoan.festos_palace: Ε ναί ότι αλλάζει όψη αλλάζει... και το έκανες μια εποχή που από την δίαιτα που έχει πέσει (χωρίς δρομολόγια) φαίνεται ουσιαστικά αδυνατισμένο. Μπράβο

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Λίγα σχόλια από μένα για όσα έγιναν κατα την απουσία μου, μιας και είμαι ένθερμος φίλος του θέματος.
> 
> Finnpartner_1966: έτριβα τα μάτια μου πρωί πρωί , θεώρησα εντελώς παράτομλο να παραγγείλεις εσύ ένα τέτοιο πλοίο . Για την δουλειά του Κωστή δεν χρειάζεται να ξαναπούμε ότι είναι κρουφή. Μαέστρος του είδους δεν το συζητώ.


Καλημερα Leo! Nα σου πω το λογο που το ζητησα. Τα στοιχεια του πλοιου που ΘΑ εφτιαχνε η ΔΑΝΕ, ηταν περιπου, ιδια με αυτα των μεγαλων Σιτηρων. Το εριξα σαν ιδεα στον Speedkiller, και μετα απο κανα μισαωρο, ειδα το αποτελεσμα! Δεν μπορω να πω οτι δεν μου αρεσε! Αλλοιμονο δηλαδη! Παντως, τα μεγαλα Σιτηρα, τα γουσταρω πολυ. Αρα, δεν εγινε τυχαια η επιλογη!  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ αυτό που θα ζητήσω για πολλοστή φορά είναι να βλέπουμε αρχική φωτογραφία σε κάθε μετασκευή και ελαιοχρωματισμό......Δεν είναι δύσκολο..... :Wink:

----------


## giorgosss

Το ιταλικό νεότευκτο της Aegean Speed Lines, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΙΦΝΟΣ8-)

Αφιερωμένη στους Vortigern, Leo, και όλους τους ελαιοχρωματιστές του n@utilia :Very Happy: 

Η φωτό είναι του φίλου nickosps

----------


## nickosps

> Το ιταλικό νεότευκτο της Aegean Speed Lines, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΙΦΝΟΣ8-)
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους Vortigern, Leo, και όλους τους ελαιοχρωματιστές του n@utilia
> 
> Η φωτό είναι του φίλου nickosps


Χαχαχα ωραίο φίλε μου, απλά αντί για μωβ βάλε μπλε!

----------


## giorgosss

βασικά έβαλα το ίδιο χρώμα με τα σινιάλα για να ταιριάζει :Razz: αλλα θα δοκιμάσω

----------


## giorgos....

εγώ μια αλλαγή σινιάλων έχω κάνει και είναι το νέο απόκτημα της VENTOURIS SEA LINES..

EXPRESS SANTORINI by vsl,,,,.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> εγώ μια αλλαγή σινιάλων έχω κάνει και είναι το νέο απόκτημα της VENTOURIS SEA LINES..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46581



Του πάνε γάντι τα συνιάλα πραγματικα!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Σαν πραγματικό είναι!!:shock:

Μπράβο!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ο Αρχάγγελος σε 2 εκδοχές , στη μία ως ΕΓ/ΟΓ και στην άλλη ως...τάνκερ.*
*Η αυθεντική μη μετασκευασμένη φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το Nautilia Gallery.*

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

η minoan αποφασισε να ναυπηγησει ενα πιο μκικρο πλοιο για να εξυπηρετει τη γραμμη θεσαλονικη-ηρακλειο με ενδιαμεσους σταθμους!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ ωραίο, του πανε τα χρώματα,  αλλά σβήσε το "Νήσος Μύκονος" από την πινακίδα στη γέφυρα.*

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> *Πολύ ωραίο, του πανε τα χρώματα,  αλλά σβήσε το "Νήσος Μύκονος" από την πινακίδα στη γέφυρα.*


δικιο εχεις!! δεν τ προσεξα!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τώρα είναι τέλειο. Ένα όμορφο πλοίο στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Ηράκλειο!*

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

αφου η attica αποφασισε να δρομολογησει τ superfast xii σε γραμμη εσωτερικου, το πλοιο βαφτηκε στα χρωματα της blue star και μετονομαστηκε σε blue star 12!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τελικά βλέπω ότι τα σούπερφαστ είναι πολύ πιο όμορφα με τα χρώματα της Blue Star.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το νέο απόκτημα της "ΚΑΡΥΣΤΙΑ Ν.Ε.",  ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ από Ραφήνα για Μαρμάρι και ¶νδρο. Εδώ το πλοίο στη Ραφήνα. Μοιάζει λίγο με στρατιωτικό πλοίο κυρίως λόγω του γκρι χρώματος στο οποίο επέλεξε η εταιρεία να το βάψει.*

----------


## Speedkiller

> αφου η attica αποφασισε να δρομολογησει τ superfast xii σε γραμμη εσωτερικου, το πλοιο βαφτηκε στα χρωματα της blue star και μετονομαστηκε σε blue star 12!!!



Τα χρώματα Θυμίζουν το jean Nicoli όταν είχε ναυλωθεί απ την ΑΝΕΚ!Σε blue star θα πρεπε να βάλεις πιο σκούρα απόχρωση! :Wink:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> Τα χρώματα Θυμίζουν το jean Nicoli όταν είχε ναυλωθεί απ την ΑΝΕΚ!Σε blue star θα πρεπε να βάλεις πιο σκούρα απόχρωση!


εχει ηλιο για αυτο φαινεται πιο ανοιχτο!!:mrgreen::wink:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> *Τελικά βλέπω ότι τα σούπερφαστ είναι πολύ πιο όμορφα με τα χρώματα της Blue Star.*


μπορει να φαινονται πιο ωραια με τ χρωματα της blue star γιατι το μπλε ειναι τ χρωμα της θαλασσας και μας ειναι πιο οικειο! πιστευω οτι κοκκινα ειναι πολυ ωραια!

----------


## marsant

ποιο καλο παιδι θα φτιαξει το Ροδανθη με τα χρωματα της Blue Strar?Θα τον χρυσωσω οποιος το φτιαξει:mrgreen:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Εκανα το βασικό .Προσπάθησα .Αλλα ας βάλει καποιος το αστέρι στην τσιμινιέρα και να κάνει το ΙΟΣ οπως το έχει και η blue star στα πλοια της 
BLUE STAR IOS.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> ποιο καλο παιδι θα φτιαξει το Ροδανθη με τα χρωματα της Blue Strar?Θα τον χρυσωσω οποιος το φτιαξει:mrgreen:



Ελα Marsant ετοιμοπαράδοτη η κούκλα... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47160

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ελα Marsant ετοιμοπαράδοτη η κούκλα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47158


*Ωραίος ο Κώστας (όπως πάντα άλλωστε)!!Κατά την γνώμη μου της πάνε τα σινιάλα της Blue Star*. *Marsant συμφωνείς??*

----------


## seaways_lover

> Ελα Marsant ετοιμοπαράδοτη η κούκλα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47160


Θεούλη μου!!!! Πόσο ομόρφηνε!!! Καταπληκτική δουλειά!!! Βαποράκλα σωστή!!! Και το μπλέ σιρίτι στα παράθυρα, εξαιρετικό!!! Χίλια Μπράβο!!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Κωστα δεν παιζεσαι την εκανες και origιnal Blue Star!

----------


## Ergis

> Φιλε Κωστα δεν παιζεσαι την εκανες και origιnal Blue Star!


οτι κανει αυτο το original πιστευω δεν κανει ολη η μετασκευη!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
φοβερο το βαπορι κωουτς...εισαι πρωτος :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

> Ελα Marsant ετοιμοπαράδοτη η κούκλα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47160



απίστευτο.. ελπίζω να το δώ έτσι την επόμενη φορά που θα κατέβω στο λιμάνι..

----------


## Speedkiller

Κατ αρχάς να ευχαριστήσω όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!!! :Very Happy: Κατα δέυτερον απλά θέλω να πω πως ότι κάνω σε αυτό το Thread δεν έχει σκοπό να κάνω επίδειξη στη χρήση του Photoshop!!!Για μένα είναι σαν παιχνίδι και μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι και να πειράζω τα χρώματα στα βαποράκια...Όσο για το σήμα του..... clopyright  :Razz:  στο οποίο αναφέρεστε (αν κατάλαβα καλά) αρχικά σκεφτόμουν να μην το βάλω...Δεν φανταζόμουν πως θα σας κάνει τόση εντύπωση! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Εδά παιδιά χαλαρώνουμε.... παίξετε , διασκεδάστε κι εμείς μαζί σας. Μπράβο σε όλους σας.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Ωραία η Ροδανθάρα! Τα ομορφοβάπορα βέβαια δεν τα κάνουν τα σινιάλα!

----------


## seaways_lover

> Κατ αρχάς να ευχαριστήσω όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!!!Κατα δέυτερον απλά θέλω να πω πως ότι κάνω σε αυτό το Thread δεν έχει σκοπό να κάνω επίδειξη στη χρήση του Photoshop!!!Για μένα είναι σαν παιχνίδι και μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι και να πειράζω τα χρώματα στα βαποράκια...Όσο για το σήμα του..... clopyright  στο οποίο αναφέρεστε (αν κατάλαβα καλά) αρχικά σκεφτόμουν να μην το βάλω...Δεν φανταζόμουν πως θα σας κάνει τόση εντύπωση!


Φίλε Speedkiller. Προσωπικά δεν το είδα σε καμμία περίπτωση επίδειξη γνώσεων Photoshop. Απλούστατα εγώ ειδα κατι που μ΄άρεσε πολύ. Και δεν έιναι θέμα προτίμησης σινίαλων. Θα μ΄αρεσε να ηταν βαμμενη και στην πραγματικότητα έτσι και με τα σινιάλα της εταιριας της. Το thread αυτο σίγουρα είναι ένα πολύ νόστιμο παιχνίδι αναμεταξύ μας και έτσι πιστευω αντιμετωπίζεται απο ολους οσους συμμετεχουν. Οσο για το σημα (R) εγώ δεν το προσεξα καν. Νόμιζα πως έτσι είναι τα σινιάλα της Blue Star στην πραγματικότητα.




> Ωραία η Ροδανθάρα! Τα ομορφοβάπορα βέβαια δεν τα κάνουν τα σινιάλα!


Σίγουρα δεν τα κάνουν τα σινιάλα. Ένας ασχημος ελαιοχρωματισμος όμως, όπως αυτος της πραγματικης Ροδάνθης -πάντα κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη- μπορει να αφαιρεσει απο την ομορφια ενός βαποριου. Αυτο το τρικολόρ δεν μου λέει -εμενα προσωπικά- απολυτως τίποτα.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Οσο για το σημα (R) εγώ δεν το προσεξα καν. Νόμιζα πως έτσι είναι τα σινιάλα της Blue Star στην πραγματικότητα.



Eτσι είναι!Προσπαθησα να μιμηθώ τα Blue star όσο περισσότερο γινόταν!Για αυτό το έβαλα και το σημαδάκι για να μαι πιο πειστικός! :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Κωστα αμα εχεις χρονο καντο και σε HSW εκδοση να μας αποτρελανεις τελειως:mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

To μεσημεράκι με απογευματάκι γιατί τώρα πρέπει να διαβάσω! :Wink: 

*EDIT:*Τελικώς επειδή είχα την προηγούμενη μετασκευη ήταν πολύ εύκολο να γίνει σε HSW!Ιδού αν και προσωπικά δεν μ'αρεσει καθόλου έτσι!Δεν μου κάθεται κάτι καλά!:?

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47421

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> To μεσημεράκι με απογευματάκι γιατί τώρα πρέπει να διαβάσω!
> 
> *EDIT:*Τελικώς επειδή είχα την προηγούμενη μετασκευη ήταν πολύ εύκολο να γίνει σε HSW!Ιδού αν και προσωπικά δεν μ'αρεσει καθόλου έτσι!Δεν μου κάθεται κάτι καλά!:?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47421


Χρειάζεται λίγο μπλε στο πανω μερος της τσιμινιέρας οπως και τα αλλα συμβατικά της εταιρειας.Το υπόλοιπο ειναι τέλειο

----------


## Ergis

> To μεσημεράκι με απογευματάκι γιατί τώρα πρέπει να διαβάσω!
> 
> *EDIT:*Τελικώς επειδή είχα την προηγούμενη μετασκευη ήταν πολύ εύκολο να γίνει σε HSW!Ιδού αν και προσωπικά δεν μ'αρεσει καθόλου έτσι!Δεν μου κάθεται κάτι καλά!:?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47421


υπεροχο-καταπληκτικο!!!αν και του πηγαιναν πιο πολυ της μπλου σταρ....

----------


## Leo

Εγώ  έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό το βαπόρι ότι και να του φορέσεις του πάει και το εννοώ... είναι βέβαια και ο καλλιτέχνης που το περιποιείται ανάλογα  :Wink: ! Μπράβο σου Κώστα ... εξαιρετικός!

----------


## cpt babis

> To μεσημεράκι με απογευματάκι γιατί τώρα πρέπει να διαβάσω!
> 
> *EDIT:*Τελικώς επειδή είχα την προηγούμενη μετασκευη ήταν πολύ εύκολο να γίνει σε HSW!Ιδού αν και προσωπικά δεν μ'αρεσει καθόλου έτσι!Δεν μου κάθεται κάτι καλά!:?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47421


 Μπραβο Κωστα εξαιρετικη!!!!

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

καταπληκτικες

αντε και μια ανεκ ολολευκο και ειμαστε κομπλε

----------


## marsant

Αρχοντας εισαι κωστα για αλλη μια φορα μοναδικος!

----------


## leonidas

Ας δουμε και το Μπλου Οράιζον με μετασκευη για Αιγαιοπελαγιτικα νερα... :Very Happy: 
Η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου ελμεψη.

DSC07145_27693062009.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ας δουμε και το Μπλου Οράιζον με μετασκευη για Αιγαιοπελαγιτικα νερα...
> Η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου ελμεψη.
> 
> DSC07145_27693062009.JPG



Ωραιότατο!!!Μπράβο Λεονίδα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

> Ωραιότατο!!!Μπράβο Λεονίδα!!!


Να σαι καλα Κωστα...
Αυτη για σ'ενα τζακ μπαμ... :Very Happy: 
*Διαγορας* 
 η φωτο του φιλου DimitrisT

DSCF0191_7823662009.JPG

----------


## Leo

Λεωνίδα, εύγε κι από εμένα! Το έτσι κι αλλιώς κουκλί Blue Horizon το έκανες κουκλάρα!!!! Η άποψη Διαγόρα με προβλημάτισε...  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ελμεψη

> Ας δουμε και το Μπλου Οράιζον με μετασκευη για Αιγαιοπελαγιτικα νερα...
> Η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου ελμεψη.


Πολυ καλη φιλε μου η μετασκευη σου,μην σου πω θα το προτημουσα ετσι. :Very Happy:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

Ο ομιλος attica αποφασισε να αλλαξει σινιαλα στα πλοια του!

----------


## leonidas

> Λεωνίδα, εύγε κι από εμένα! Το έτσι κι αλλιώς κουκλί Blue Horizon το έκανες κουκλάρα!!!! Η άποψη Διαγόρα με προβλημάτισε...


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Λεο !
Λοιπον η κουκλαρα σε σμικρυνση για την Συροτηνομυκονια (για να χωραει στην Τηνο... :Razz: )

DSC07145_27693062009.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι παει και το ασπρο στα μπλουσταρ 1,2 .Λετε καποια στιγμη να τα δουμε και σε αυτα τα χρωματα.Βασικα αν κρινω και απο το διαγορας, προσωπικη μου αποψη το ασπρο του πηγαινε καλυτερα και εδειχνε καλυτερα το πλοιο.Επομενως,οι δημιουργοι ας κανουν κατι στα μπλουσταρ σε ασπρο edition.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι παει και το ασπρο στα μπλουσταρ 1,2 .Λετε καποια στιγμη να τα δουμε και σε αυτα τα χρωματα.Βασικα αν κρινω και απο το διαγορας, προσωπικη μου αποψη το ασπρο του πηγαινε καλυτερα και εδειχνε καλυτερα το πλοιο.Επομενως,οι δημιουργοι ας κανουν κατι στα μπλουσταρ σε ασπρο edition.


Εχω κανει blue star 2 αλλα Ιαλυσσος της ΔΑΝΕ σε προηούμενα Post!

----------


## ελμεψη

> Εχω κανει blue star 2 αλλα Ιαλυσσος της ΔΑΝΕ σε προηούμενα Post!


Το εχω δει φιλε μου και το εχεις κανει πανεμορφο,απλα το ειπα για να το δουμε και σε διαφορετικες στιγμες,εν πλω ας πουμε :Very Happy:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Ο ομιλος attica αποφασισε να αλλαξει σινιαλα στα πλοια του!


 
Δεν είναι κακό!!!! Καθόλου κακό μάλιστα!!!! Πολύ ωραία έμπνευση!!!! ¶λλο πράγμα το λευκό βρε παιδί μου!!!! Ανοίγει το μάτι σου :wink: .Και τα σινιάλα, εξαιρετικά!!!! Μπράβο φίλε *minoan.festos_palace*.

----------


## leonidas

BLUE STAR 1 εν πλω με χρωμματα της Attica Group.
Η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου gtogias.
Αν και ειμαι χαλια ελαιοχρωμματιστης σας στο παρουσιαζω.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

DSC_0753w_2490522009.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> BLUE STAR 1 εν πλω με χρωμματα της Attica Group.
> Η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου gtogias.
> Αν και ειμαι χαλια ελαιοχρωμματιστης σας στο παρουσιαζω. 
> 
> DSC_0753w_2490522009.jpg


 *ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΛΕΟΝΙΔΑ!!!*

----------


## kapas

λετε αυτο το πολυ ωραιο αποτελεσμα να το δει καποιος στην attica και να δουμε τα superfast και τα blustarakia ασπρα??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

Μπαααα...
Δεν παίζει αυτό.... :Cool:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> Δεν είναι κακό!!!! Καθόλου κακό μάλιστα!!!! Πολύ ωραία έμπνευση!!!! ¶λλο πράγμα το λευκό βρε παιδί μου!!!! Ανοίγει το μάτι σου :wink: .Και τα σινιάλα, εξαιρετικά!!!! Μπράβο φίλε *minoan.festos_palace*.


ευχαριστω πολυ!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ελμεψη

> BLUE STAR 1 εν πλω με χρωμματα της Attica Group.
> Η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου gtogias.
> Αν και ειμαι χαλια ελαιοχρωμματιστης σας στο παρουσιαζω.


Αυτο εννοουσα φιλε μου,καταπληκτικη δουλεια,παντως τα πλοια θα εδειχναν πολυ ετσι.Παντως ετσι φερνουν πολυ στα δυο μεγαθηρια της ΑΝΕΚ,τα οποια ειναι πολυ ωραια.Μακαρι καποια στιγμη να τα καμαρωσουμε στα λευκα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

επειδη αρεσε τ blue star 1 στα λευκα, εκανα κ superfast vi στα ιδια χρωματα!
ελπιζω να ανταποκρινεται στισ προσδοκιες σας!

DSC00496_94429102008.JPG

----------


## kapas

> επειδη αρεσε τ blue star 1 στα λευκα, εκανα κ superfast vi στα ιδια χρωματα!
> ελπιζω να ανταποκρινεται στισ προσδοκιες σας!


 τις διαθλασεις και τις καμπυλες ρε παιδια στην πλωρη πως τις κανετε???

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

και 1 μικρο bluestar στα λευκα!
δν μου πετυχε και τοσο, αλλα.......... τελος παντων!

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> τις διαθλασεις και τις καμπυλες ρε παιδια στην πλωρη πως τις κανετε???


εγω χρησιμοποιω ενα προγραμμα του σκανερ το photostudio, εχει ενα χερακι το οποιο αναμιγνιει τα χρωματα που ειναι σε διπλανες επιφανεις! βεβαια δν πατυχαινω παντα! τις περισσοτερες φορες το μονο που καταφερνω ειναι να δημιουργησω 1 θολουρα! :wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Ηρθε η ωρα να σας παρουσιασουμε το προγραμμα μας για τη φετινη περιοδο οπως το ορισε το Σ.Α.Σ (Σας Αγαπαμε Σιγουρα)

Speedrunners II,III,IV τα γνωστα δρομολογια 
Αρτεμωνας-->Πειραιας-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Γυθειο-Κισσαμο αναχωρηση στις 14:00 και επιστροφη απο Κισσαμο 06:00 τις επομενης
Νησσος Σιφνος-->Πειραια-Κυθνο-Σεριφο-Σιφνο-Κιμωλο-Μηλο καθε μερα στις 07:30 και επιστροφη απο Μηλο στις 12:45
Κιτριανη-->Πειραιας-Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Θηρα-Αναφη 07:35 και επιστροφη απο Αναφη 15:00
Μεροπη-->Πειραιας-Πατμο-Λερο-Λειψους-Καλυμνο-Ροδο στις 16:00 και επιστροφη απο Ροδο στις 10:00 τις επομενης
Πρ.Ηλιας-->Πατρα-Ανκονα στις 15:00 και επιστροφη απο Ανκονα στις 14:00 τις επομενης
Αγ.Αθανασιος-->Θεσσαλονικη-Τηνο-Σιφνο-Ηρακλειο στις 09:00 και επιστροφη απο Ηρακλειο στις 20:00
Τσελεμεντες-->Πειραιας-Σιφνος-Φολεγανδρος-Σαντορινη-Ροδο στις 10 και επιστροφη απο Ροδο στις 22:00 χωρις την Σαντορινη.
Πηγασος-->Πειραιας-Σεριφος-Σιφνος-Φολεγανδρος-Σικινο-Ιος-Αναφη στις 18:00 και επιστροφη απο Αναφη στις 07:00 τις επομενης.
Μigato (Η παντοφλα μας)-->Περαμα-Σαλαμινα καθε 20''
Ι.Γρυπαρης-->Πειραιας-Κυθνος-Παρος-Ναξος-Ιο στις 09:00 και επιστροφη απο Ιο στις 16:00
Αριαδνη-->Πειραιας-Χιο-Μυτηληνη 13:30 και επιστροφη απο Μυτηληνη στις 23:59
Αγιος Γεωργιος-->Πειραιας-Βαθυ Σαμου-Καρλοβαση-Ικαρια στις 12:00 και επιστροφη στις 23:30 απο Ικαρια
Speedkiller-->Τοπικο δρομολογιο απο Πλατυ γυαλο Σιφνου-Παρο-Αντιπαρο με αναχωρηση απο Σιφνο καθε μια ωρα απο τις 08:00 μεχρι και 21:00

Τελος να σας παρουσιασουμε το νεο πλοιο μας ΚΙΤΡΙΑΝΗ και να σας ενημερωσουμε οτι στοχος μας ειναι να φερουμε και αλλα πλοια και να τα δρομολογισουμε σε διαφορα μικρα νησια αλλα και σε Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο και Καταπολα-Σχοινουσα-Ηρακλεια-Αστυπαλαια.
Με εκτιμηση το επιτελειο τις Aegean Speed Lines 
Vortigern
AΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47632

----------


## marsant

> Ο ομιλος attica αποφασισε να αλλαξει σινιαλα στα πλοια του!


 
Πολυ καλο!!

----------


## gtogias

> Ηρθε η ωρα να σας παρουσιασουμε το προγραμμα μας για τη φετινη περιοδο οπως το ορισε το Σ.Α.Σ (Σας Αγαπαμε Σιγουρα)
> 
> Speedrunners II,III,IV τα γνωστα δρομολογια 
> Αρτεμωνας-->Πειραιας-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Γυθειο-Κισσαμο αναχωρηση στις 14:00 και επιστροφη απο Κισσαμο 06:00 τις επομενης
> Νησσος Σιφνος-->Πειραια-Κυθνο-Σεριφο-Σιφνο-Κιμωλο-Μηλο καθε μερα στις 07:30 και επιστροφη απο Μηλο στις 12:45
> Κιτριανη-->Πειραιας-Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Θηρα-Αναφη 07:35 και επιστροφη απο Αναφη 15:00
> Μεροπη-->Πειραιας-Πατμο-Λερο-Λειψους-Καλυμνο-Ροδο στις 16:00 και επιστροφη απο Ροδο στις 10:00 τις επομενης
> Πρ.Ηλιας-->Πατρα-Ανκονα στις 15:00 και επιστροφη απο Ανκονα στις 14:00 τις επομενης
> Αγ.Αθανασιος-->Θεσσαλονικη-Τηνο-Σιφνο-Ηρακλειο στις 09:00 και επιστροφη απο Ηρακλειο στις 20:00
> ...


¶ψογο το επιτελείο. Ή να έχεις φιλοδοξίες ή να μην έχεις.

----------


## φανούλα

Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!! Τι έκανε πάλι το άτομο!!!! Και η Migato κάθε 20 δευτερόλεπτα δρομολόγια?!?!?! Αυτό θα πει ταχύπλοο!!! Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Tο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ με μια μετασκευη στην πρυμνη και τα σινιαλα της NEL LINES.

lissos nel lines.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> επειδη αρεσε τ blue star 1 στα λευκα, εκανα κ superfast vi στα ιδια χρωματα!
> ελπιζω να ανταποκρινεται στισ προσδοκιες σας!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47599



Αυτό έχει γίνει κουκλί!!!! :Surprised: Μπραβο!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!! Τι έκανε πάλι το άτομο!!!! Και η Migato κάθε 20 δευτερόλεπτα δρομολόγια?!?!?! Αυτό θα πει ταχύπλοο!!! Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!


Γραψε λαθος φανουλα καθε 20 λεπτα ηθελα να πω :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Ηρθε η ωρα να σας παρουσιασουμε το προγραμμα μας για τη φετινη περιοδο οπως το ορισε το Σ.Α.Σ (Σας Αγαπαμε Σιγουρα)
> 
> Speedrunners II,III,IV τα γνωστα δρομολογια 
> Αρτεμωνας-->Πειραιας-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Γυθειο-Κισσαμο αναχωρηση στις 14:00 και επιστροφη απο Κισσαμο 06:00 τις επομενης
> Νησσος Σιφνος-->Πειραια-Κυθνο-Σεριφο-Σιφνο-Κιμωλο-Μηλο καθε μερα στις 07:30 και επιστροφη απο Μηλο στις 12:45
> Κιτριανη-->Πειραιας-Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Θηρα-Αναφη 07:35 και επιστροφη απο Αναφη 15:00
> Μεροπη-->Πειραιας-Πατμο-Λερο-Λειψους-Καλυμνο-Ροδο στις 16:00 και επιστροφη απο Ροδο στις 10:00 τις επομενης
> Πρ.Ηλιας-->Πατρα-Ανκονα στις 15:00 και επιστροφη απο Ανκονα στις 14:00 τις επομενης
> Αγ.Αθανασιος-->Θεσσαλονικη-Τηνο-Σιφνο-Ηρακλειο στις 09:00 και επιστροφη απο Ηρακλειο στις 20:00
> ...


Φίλοι ομολογουμένως άψογη η χάρτα με τις εξαγγελίες .... Όμως για να αξιολογήσουμε σωστά τις εξαγγελίες σας θα ήθελα να μας πείτε, αν και ποιές γραμμές είναι επιδοτούεμνες. Η δρομολογήσεις είανι σε ετήσια βάση? Τα ταχύπλοα θα τρέχουν όλο τον χρόνο? Γενικά τέτοιες πληροφορίες για να σας προτιμήσουμε ή να κρατήσουμε μικρά καλαθάκια....  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Φίλοι ομολογουμένως άψογη η χάρτα με τις εξαγγελίες .... Όμως για να αξιολογήσουμε σωστά τις εξαγγελίες σας θα ήθελα να μας πείτε, αν και ποιές γραμμές είναι επιδοτούεμνες. Η δρομολογήσεις είανι σε ετήσια βάση? Τα ταχύπλοα θα τρέχουν όλο τον χρόνο? Γενικά τέτοιες πληροφορίες για να σας προτιμήσουμε ή να κρατήσουμε μικρά καλαθάκια....


 
Oλες οι γραμμες ειναι απο ''Καλης Καρδιας'' και οχι επιδοτουμενες.Ειναι σε ετησια βαση εκτος απο τα ταχυπλοα που θα σταματανε Ιανουαριο-Φεβρουαριο για ετησια συντηρηση και μπλα μπλα μπλα :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

μετα απο παρα πολυ καιρο ειπα να παιξω και εγω λιγο.
Και ως συνηθως κατι αιρετικο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

B.O.S. .jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> μετα απο παρα πολυ καιρο ειπα να παιξω και εγω λιγο.
> Και ως συνηθως κατι αιρετικο 
> 
> B.O.S. .jpg


Mε πισσα το εχεις περασει απεξω,σαν την κιβωτο του Νωε??Νεος στην ακτοπλοια?Που δραστηριοποιησε? :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> μετα απο παρα πολυ καιρο ειπα να παιξω και εγω λιγο.
> Και ως συνηθως κατι αιρετικο 
> 
> B.O.S. .jpg


Ως συνήθως κάτι διαφορετικό ο Rocinante!!! :Very Happy: Ειναι ο νέος ανταγωνιστής του μπρούφα???(battle of salamis vlepo :Razz: )

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ως συνήθως κάτι διαφορετικό ο Rocinante!!!Ειναι ο νέος ανταγωνιστής του μπρούφα???(battle of salamis vlepo)


Aνταγωνιστης ή οχι, εγω με αυτο παω Σαλαμινα! Σιγα μην παω με τα αλλα καρυδοτσουφλα!! ;-)

----------


## Rocinante

Ειπαμε. Αυτα που κανω ειναι αιρετικα.
Μη με προκαλειτε να συνεχισω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ειπαμε. Αυτα που κανω ειναι αιρετικα.
> Μη με προκαλειτε να συνεχισω


Να συνεχίσεις φυσικά!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Ειπαμε. Αυτα που κανω ειναι αιρετικα.
> Μη με προκαλειτε να συνεχισω


 
*εξ*-αιρετικα :shock: και προκαλώ.... Μην το παρα....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Εδώ χαλαρώνουμε, μη μας ψυχοπλακώσεις και μας ανοίξεις σχολή των black & purple  :Razz: .

----------


## Rocinante

> *εξ*-αιρετικα :shock: και προκαλώ.... Μην το παρα.... . Εδώ χαλαρώνουμε, μη μας ψυχοπλακώσεις και μας ανοίξεις σχολή των black & purple .


Ενταξει φιλε μου.
Για σενα λοιπον η <Μαχη των Γαυγαμηλων> :Very Happy: 

bog.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Βρε σαν να της πανε τα χρωματα....

----------


## Speedkiller

> Βρε σαν να της πανε τα χρωματα....



Οχι σαν!!!Τις πάνε!!!! :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> Οχι σαν!!!Τις πάνε!!!!


Ε! άμα είναι ωραιο το καραβι.........
ολα τα χρωματα του πανε!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Ομολογώ ότι ομορφότερη δεν την έχω δει την Ανθή Μαρίνα.

----------


## Nick_Pet

Όντως! Τελικά θέλει σκούρο χρώμα για να αναδειχθεί!

----------


## kapas

> Ομολογώ ότι ομορφότερη δεν την έχω δει την Ανθή Μαρίνα.


και ουτε νομιζω οτι θα την δεις ποτε ξανα.... :Razz:  σαν να εχει βαλει η Γεωγια Βασιλιαδου make up ειναι! κριβει ατελειες και σε κανει 10 χρονια πιο νεα:lol:8-)

----------


## Rocinante

Ηταν λοιπον ενα πειραμα. Αν στο πιο παρεξηγημενο πλοιο (αδικα?  :Very Happy: ) βαλουμε το πιο παρεξηγημενο χρωμα. Στους περισσοτερους αρεσε.
Βεβαια δεν νομιζω οτι καποιος πλοιοκτητης θα παρει το ρισκο και θα βαψει τα πλοια του μαυρα. Η Easy βεβαια το τολμησε με πινελιες πορτοκαλι. Και θα μπορουσε ανετα να ειχε βαψει τα πλοια της πορτοκαλι σαν το χρωμα της εταιρειας. Το τωρινο αποτελεσμα ομως προσωπικα μου αρεσει.
Ειδαμε ομως και το παναθλιο αποτελεσμα που ειχε το βαψιμο σε ενα αγαπημενο μας πλοιο. Το Αριαδνη (Tor Hollandia) που σαν F. Diamont μοιαζει σαν σκια (κυριολεκτικα) της ενδοξης ιστοριας της. Τες πα.


ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩΣ : ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΑΜ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ. ΜΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΓΕΝΝΙΕΤΑΙ...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εδώ η Ανθή Μαρίνα μετά από μια μετασκευή. Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το Nautilia Photo Gallery.*

----------


## kapas

> *Εδώ η Ανθή Μαρίνα μετά από μια μετασκευή. Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το Nautilia Photo Gallery.*


 αυτα τα χρωματα μηπως τελικα την αδικουν??? καποιος να δοκιμασει το λευκο η το μπλε....

----------


## giorgos_249

> αυτα τα χρωματα μηπως τελικα την αδικουν??? καποιος να δοκιμασει το λευκο η το μπλε....


*Δε νομιζω να την αδικούν , παρ' ολ' αυτά θα δοκιμάσω αύριο να την κάνω με κοκκινάκι .*

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

ενα ακομα πλοιο της μινοαν  δραστηριποιειται στην γραμμη της Πατρας-Ιταλιας

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> ενα ακομα πλοιο της μινοαν  δραστηριποιειται στην γραμμη της Πατρας-Ιταλιας


  ξεχασα τη φωτο

----------


## Rocinante

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥΜε την ευκαιρια της αποπερατωσης του υπερσυγχρονου Λιμενος Τηνου οικονομικοι παραγοντες του Νησιου μας ενωσαν τις δυναμεις τους και ιδρυσαν μια νεα ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια που εχοντας σαν εδρα την Τηνο ευελπιστει οτι θα δωσει μια νεα ωθηση στον τουρισμο ολων των Κυκλαδων αλλα και της ευρυτερης ανατολικης μεσογειου. Κυριο μελημα της εταιρειας οι μετακινησεις των επιβατων με ασφαλεια ταχυτητα και οικονομια αρχικα στα γειτονικα νησια (Ανδρος , Συρος , Ικαρια , Μυκονος, Δηλος , Ρηνεια , Γυαρος ) και κατοπην με την αγορα και νεων πλοιων ακομα μακρυτερα. 
Σας παρουσιαζουμε με υπερηφανια λοιπον το νεο μας αποκτημα που θα στολιζει απο φετος το νεο μας Λιμανι που με απαραμιλη στοργη θα αγκαλιασει και τα αλλα πλοια του στολου μας αλλα και αλλων εταιρειων ανεξαρτητου μεγεθους με απολυτη ασφαλεια.
Καλω λοιπον ολους σας να χαιρετησετε την νεα εταιρεια αλλα και το καμαρι μας και ιδιαιτερα οι Τηνιακοι και οσοι εχοντες σχεση με την Τηνο.
Η εταιρεια μας ειναι η EXOMBURG LINES.
Και το καμαρι μας ονομαζεται PRIDE OF BERDEMIAROS. 
PRIDE O B.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥΜε την ευκαιρια της αποπερατωσης του υπερσυγχρονου Λιμενος Τηνου οικονομικοι παραγοντες του Νησιου μας ενωσαν τις δυναμεις τους και ιδρυσαν μια νεα ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια που εχοντας σαν εδρα την Τηνο ευελπιστει οτι θα δωσει μια νεα ωθηση στον τουρισμο ολων των Κυκλαδων αλλα και της ευρυτερης ανατολικης μεσογειου. Κυριο μελημα της εταιρειας οι μετακινησεις των επιβατων με ασφαλεια ταχυτητα και οικονομια αρχικα στα γειτονικα νησια (Ανδρος , Συρος , Ικαρια , Μυκονος, Δηλος , Ρηνεια , Γυαρος ) και κατοπην με την αγορα και νεων πλοιων ακομα μακρυτερα. 
> Σας παρουσιαζουμε με υπερηφανια λοιπον το νεο μας αποκτημα που θα στολιζει απο φετος το νεο μας Λιμανι που με απαραμιλη στοργη θα αγκαλιασει και τα αλλα πλοια του στολου μας αλλα και αλλων εταιρειων ανεξαρτητου μεγεθους με απολυτη ασφαλεια.
> Καλω λοιπον ολους σας να χαιρετησετε την νεα εταιρεια αλλα και το καμαρι μας και ιδιαιτερα οι Τηνιακοι και οσοι εχοντες σχεση με την Τηνο.
> Η εταιρεια μας ειναι η EXOMBURG LINES.
> Και το καμαρι μας ονομαζεται PRIDE OF BERDEMIAROS. 
> PRIDE O B.jpg



Μοναδικός Ο Rocinante όπως πάντα!!!! :Surprised:  :Very Happy: Είναι που ναι δεινόσαυρος σε λευκό,το έβαψες και πράσινο και έγινε με τα όλα του!!! χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## sylver23

ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩΣ : ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΑΜ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ. ΜΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΓΕΝΝΙΕΤΑΙ...[/quote]


Με αφορμή αυτό το ποστ πήρα τηλ τον ροσι και του ειπα:
ο'ι' ,ο'ι' ,ο'ι' τι θα δουν παλλλι τα ματια μου!!

Ε μολις ξεκινησε!!

----------


## Vortigern

> ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ
> Με την ευκαιρια της αποπερατωσης του υπερσυγχρονου Λιμενος Τηνου οικονομικοι παραγοντες του Νησιου μας ενωσαν τις δυναμεις τους και ιδρυσαν μια νεα ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια που εχοντας σαν εδρα την Τηνο ευελπιστει οτι θα δωσει μια νεα ωθηση στον τουρισμο ολων των Κυκλαδων αλλα και της ευρυτερης ανατολικης μεσογειου. Κυριο μελημα της εταιρειας οι μετακινησεις των επιβατων με ασφαλεια ταχυτητα και οικονομια αρχικα στα γειτονικα νησια (Ανδρος , Συρος , Ικαρια , Μυκονος, Δηλος , Ρηνεια , Γυαρος ) και κατοπην με την αγορα και νεων πλοιων ακομα μακρυτερα. 
> Σας παρουσιαζουμε με υπερηφανια λοιπον το νεο μας αποκτημα που θα στολιζει απο φετος το νεο μας Λιμανι που με απαραμιλη στοργη θα αγκαλιασει και τα αλλα πλοια του στολου μας αλλα και αλλων εταιρειων ανεξαρτητου μεγεθους με απολυτη ασφαλεια.
> Καλω λοιπον ολους σας να χαιρετησετε την νεα εταιρεια αλλα και το καμαρι μας και ιδιαιτερα οι Τηνιακοι και οσοι εχοντες σχεση με την Τηνο.
> Η εταιρεια μας ειναι η EXOMBURG LINES.
> Και το καμαρι μας ονομαζεται PRIDE OF BERDEMIAROS. 
> 
> PRIDE O B.jpg


Νομιζω πως εχω να κανω με ενα σκληρο ανταγωνιστη....παω να παρω πινελα και να σηκωσο λεφτα να παρω και αλλα πλοια....εφυγααααα:lol:

----------


## Leo

Είστε "τρελοί"  :Very Happy:  .... να προσέχτε με το ρόσι που μπλέξατε  :Surprised: . Ταλεντάρα.... Ο Vortigern μπήκε στο drydock για να ανασυγκρότηση δυνάμεων.... Φοβού speedkiller τους Δαναούς "και δώρα φέροντες"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos_249

> αυτα τα χρωματα μηπως τελικα την αδικουν??? καποιος να δοκιμασει το λευκο η το μπλε....





> *Δε νομιζω να την αδικούν , παρ' ολ' αυτά θα δοκιμάσω αύριο να την κάνω με κοκκινάκι .*


*Το είχα υποσχεθεί .*

----------


## leonidas

Mega Jet λιγο πιο συμμαζεμενο  :Smile: 

DSC00499_355429112008.JPG

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

αφου η μινοαν εχει σκοπο να πουλησει το πλοιο, τα αγορασα, το μετονομασα σε black pearl και το ενεταξα στην νεα ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια μου, pirate lines!!! το πλοιο θα εξυπηρετει τη γραμμη πειραιας-χανια!!

28okt3_456628102008.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> αφου η μινοαν εχει σκοπο να πουλησει το πλοιο, τα αγορασα, το μετονομασα σε black pearl και το ενεταξα στην νεα ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια μου, pirate lines!!! το πλοιο θα εξυπηρετει τη γραμμη πειραιας-χανια!!


Τιμή μας και χαρά μας να έχουμε ένα τέτοιο βαπόρι στα νερά μας...:mrgreen:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

η aegeanspeedlines αγορασε το jetferry1 και το μετονομασε σε speedrunner V

DSCF0611_78232862009.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> η aegeanspeedlines αγορασε το jetferry1 και το μετονομασε σε speedrunner V


Μπα δν νομιζω!!!Φημες!!Δν το αγορασαμε! :Razz:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

δν βλεπω μετασκευες τελευταια! διακποπες εχετε παει ολοι? κ εγω ειμαι ακομα εδω!? :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

> δν βλεπω μετασκευες τελευταια! διακποπες εχετε παει ολοι? κ εγω ειμαι ακομα εδω!?


Τωρα καλοκαιρι φιλε μου δυσκολα ολα.....Δουλεια,beach bar,Δουλεια,Night club!!!Aυτο το προγραμμα εχω εγω οποτε λιγος ο χρονος για το pc ποια :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Με την ευχή να το δούμε του χρόνου να σφυρίζει στη Ραφήνα. 

Πηγή μη μετασκευασμένης φωτογραφίας Nautilia Photo Gallery.*

----------


## laz94

Και *επιτέλους* η _Blue Star Ferries_ αποφάσισε να δραστηριοποιηθεί στην γραμμή του Σαρωνικού...
καθημερινα για Αίγινα - Μέθανα - Πόρο - Ύδρα - Σπέτσες και ένα απογεματινο για Αίγινα - Πόρο ( :Razz: :mrgreen :Smile: 

456456axaios2a.jpg

*Η φωτογραφία είναι του Leo από την gallery.*

----------


## gtogias

> Και *επιτέλους* η _Blue Star Ferries_ αποφάσισε να δραστηριοποιηθεί στην γραμμή του Σαρωνικού...
> καθημερινα για Αίγινα - Μέθανα - Πόρο - Ύδρα - Σπέτσες και ένα απογεματινο για Αίγινα - Πόρο (:mrgreen
> 
> 456456axaios2a.jpg
> 
> Η φωτογραφία είναι του Leo απόι την gellery.


¶ψογος. Συγχαρητήρια.

----------


## laz94

> ¶ψογος. Συγχαρητήρια.


Σε ευχαριστώ gtogias!! :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

> Και *επιτέλους* η _Blue Star Ferries_ αποφάσισε να δραστηριοποιηθεί στην γραμμή του Σαρωνικού...
> καθημερινα για Αίγινα - Μέθανα - Πόρο - Ύδρα - Σπέτσες και ένα απογεματινο για Αίγινα - Πόρο (:mrgreen
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49021
> 
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του Leo από την gallery.*


  Χαχαχα πολυ καλο...Μπραβο  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> Χαχαχα πολυ καλο...Μπραβο


 
Ευχαριστώ Λεωνίδα!! :Wink: 
Πάντως αν η Blue Star έβαζε πλοίο στον Αργοσαρωνικό, κάθε μέρα στην Αίγινα θα πήγαινα (που λέει ο λόγος)....με Φοίβο και Blue Star..... :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## Vortigern

2 νεες αγορες.Η γραμμη τους συζητιεται.

Οι φωτο ειναι απο τη γκαλερυ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49029

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49030

----------


## leonidas

Το *Highspeed 1* μετασκευαστηκε και μοιαζει λιγο με τα αλλα Highspeed!  :Surprised: 
HIGH_SPEED_1.jpg

----------


## leonidas

> 2 νεες αγορες.Η γραμμη τους συζητιεται.
> 
> Οι φωτο ειναι απο τη γκαλερυ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49029
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49030


Χαχαχαχαχα ... Α ρε Θανο... :Razz: 
Ειναι τελεια αλλα ειδικα το πρωτο ... φανταστικοο...:mrgreen:
Κανε καμια disco στο Verycoco club να ταιριαζει και με το ονομα του... :Razz:

----------


## Leonardos.B

Κύριοι,ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται με αυτό το καράβι.
Σήμερα στον Πειραιά το είδα με αυτά τα χρώματα,και με αυτές τις μετασκευές.
(Οι πληροφορίες που εχω απο Νάξο,λένε για ανασύσταση ναυτιλιακής.Μάλλον πρέπει ν αληθεύουν,γιατί και τ ονομα εκεί παραπέμπει).

----------


## leonidas

*SPEEDRUNNER I* οπως θα ηταν τωρα αν ανηκε στην ASL ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: 
SPEEDRUNNER1.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Αυτο ειναι το Νονα μαιρη σε μια ολικη σχεδον αλλαγη.Η φωτο ηταν/ειναι του nikosnasia

Νταξει τη να πω....αριστουργημα...καποιος να του βαλει τα συνιαλα τις ΣΑΟΣ δν αντεχω αλλο!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49065

----------


## laz94

> Αυτο ειναι το Νονα μαιρη σε μια ολικη σχεδον αλλαγη.Η φωτο ηταν/ειναι του nikosnasia
> 
> Νταξει τη να πω....αριστουργημα...καποιος να του βαλει τα συνιαλα τις ΣΑΟΣ δν αντεχω αλλο!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49065


 
Το σχεδόν τι το ήθελες ρε Θάνο???
Μόνο λίγο από τα καταστρώματα κράτησες...όλο το υπόλοιπο το άλλαξες...:mrgreen:
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα:-D

----------


## Vortigern

> Το σχεδόν τι το ήθελες ρε Θάνο???
> Μόνο λίγο από τα καταστρώματα κράτησες...όλο το υπόλοιπο το άλλαξες...:mrgreen:
> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα:-D


 
E μην το λες η γαστρα απο κατω ειναι η ιδια....και εσωτερικα μερικοι χωροι και το γκαραζ ειναι ιδια..δν τα αλλαξα :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Και ο καθρέφτης έμεινε ίδιος :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## Vortigern

> Και ο καθρέφτης έμεινε ίδιος:mrgreen:


ο καθρεπτης κανει μπαμ οτι ειναι απο το Αγιος Γεωργιος.Για την πρυμνη εμπνευστικα απο το Ιεραπετρα μιας και θεωρο οτι ειναι απο τις καλυτερες.

----------


## leonidas

> Αυτο ειναι το Νονα μαιρη σε μια ολικη σχεδον αλλαγη.Η φωτο ηταν/ειναι του nikosnasia
> 
> Νταξει τη να πω....αριστουργημα...καποιος να του βαλει τα συνιαλα τις ΣΑΟΣ δν αντεχω αλλο!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49065


Αυτο σημαινει μιξη !!!  :Razz: 
Μπραβο Θανο...χαχαχαχα :mrgreen:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

το νεο πλοιο της ανεκ για ν κανει παρεα στηον ελυρο!

Borja1_213727102008.jpg

Borja1.jpg

----------


## sea world

PAIDIA DEN KANETE KAI TO HELLENIC VOYAGER MIA METASKEYOYLA KAI ME TA XRWMATA THS ANEK, NA PAIRNOYN IDEES SIGA-SIGA..........??

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> το νεο πλοιο της ανεκ για ν κανει παρεα στηον ελυρο!
> 
> Borja1_213727102008.jpg
> 
> Borja1.jpg


κ μ τσιμινιερα τυπου "ελυρος"

psiloritis.jpg

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> PAIDIA DEN KANETE KAI TO HELLENIC VOYAGER MIA METASKEYOYLA KAI ME TA XRWMATA THS ANEK, NA PAIRNOYN IDEES SIGA-SIGA..........??


φιλε sea world, ελπιζω ν σ αρεσει! :Wink: 

HELLENIC VOYAGER.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> φιλε sea world, ελπιζω ν σ αρεσει!
> 
> HELLENIC VOYAGER.jpg



Αν εξαιρέσεις το cargo, μάλλον κάπως έτσι θα γίνει. Και του πάει κιόλας.:mrgreen:

----------


## sea world

> φιλε sea world, ελπιζω ν σ αρεσει!
> 
> HELLENIC VOYAGER.jpg


S'euxaristw file minoan.festos_palace!! :Wink:  M'aresei pou to kanes leuko, an fugei kai to Cargo kai kanoume kamia proektasi to prumnio deck, tha exoume ta sxedia prin to teliko stadio metaskeuis tou ploiou!! :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> S'euxaristw file minoan.festos_palace!! M'aresei pou to kanes leuko, an fugei kai to Cargo kai kanoume kamia proektasi to prumnio deck, tha exoume ta sxedia prin to teliko stadio metaskeuis tou ploiou!!


καπωσ ετσι, ας πουμε? :Wink:

----------


## sea world

> καπωσ ετσι, ας πουμε?


Nai, nomizw einai kalutero twra!!! :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

Φίλε sea world, έκανα και εγώ μια προσπάθεια... :Wink:  Η αρχική φωτογραφία (που έχουμε πει ότι πρέπει να την αναφέρουμε) είναι αυτή...
Hellenic Voyager Anek Lines.jpg

----------


## sea world

> Φίλε sea world, έκανα και εγώ μια προσπάθεια... Η αρχική φωτογραφία (που έχουμε πει ότι πρέπει να την αναφέρουμε) είναι αυτή...
> Hellenic Voyager Anek Lines.jpg


Polu kalo kai auto, an kai leipei i proektasi tou deck pros ta pruma!! :Wink: 
Giati i metaskeui pou 8a ginei, einai gia na doulepsei gia logariasmo tis ANEK ws EG/OG ki oxi ws RO/RO opws twra!! :Wink: 
 Opote na to doume kai oloklirwmeno EG/OG!!
Zhtaw polla???:-P

----------


## leonidas

> Polu kalo kai auto, an kai leipei i proektasi tou deck pros ta pruma!!
> Giati i metaskeui pou 8a ginei, einai gia na doulepsei gia logariasmo tis ANEK ws EG/OG ki oxi ws RO/RO opws twra!!
>  Opote na to doume kai oloklirwmeno EG/OG!!
> Zhtaw polla???:-P


Εκανα εγω μια αποπειρα... :Very Happy: 

Hellenic Voyager Anek Lines.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Κάπως έτσι νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ :Wink: 
Hellenic Voyager Anek Lines.jpg

----------


## TOM

το νεο πλοιο της ανεκ αφου μετασκευαστηκε σε υπερπολυτελες ro-pax ειναι ετοιμο να αντικαταστησει το λατω και να δρομολογηθει στην γραμμη των χανιων  :Very Happy:  .  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

hellenic voyager.jpg

----------


## sea world

*minoan.festos palace - ndimitr93 - leonidas & TOM*
SAS EYXARISTW PARA POLY GIA TA ERGA SAS!!! :Razz: 
NOMIZW OTI DWSATE ARKETES IDEES. TWRA MENEI NA DOYME TO XEIMWNA PWS 8A METAMORFW8EI AYTOS O OMORFOS BAPORAS :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Απο κούκλα σε ανεκοπανούκλα! Ιδικά αν πάρουν παράδειγμα απο τον ΤΟΜ τότε την πατήσαμε! Ρε αφήστε τα μπαλκονάκια στην θέση τους και τις πλώρες μακριές τι κακή μανία σας έχει πιάσει? Εχει πρύμες να χτίσετε, φουγάρα να αλλάξετε, τι ειναι αυτό το πράμα αμέσως να κλείσουμε την πλώρη???

----------


## Ergis

[quote=ndimitr93;232714]Κάπως έτσι νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ :Wink: 
Hellenic Voyager Anek Lines.jpg[

οχι αλλο ελυρος παιδια....

----------


## laz94

Η Εταιρία Skyros Shipping που έχει ήδη το πλοίο "Αχιλλεας" απόφάσισε να αγοράσει ένα ακόμα πλοίο.....
Ετσι αγόρασε το Νεφέλη με καθημερινα δρομολόγια από Κύμη για Σκύρο και Σκύρο - Αλλόνησο........ :Razz: 

Η φωτογραφία είναι του dokimakos21
nefeli_8140262009 - Αντίγραφο (3).jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

[quote=Εργης;233227]


> Κάπως έτσι νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49869[
> 
> οχι αλλο ελυρος παιδια....


Γιώργο είχα σκοπό να βάλω και την αντίστοιχη τσιμινιέρα, αλλά κρατήθηκα....:mrgreen: Να λες καλα.... :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Η Εταιρία Skyros Shipping που έχει ήδη το πλοίο "Αχιλλεας" απόφάσισε να αγοράσει ένα ακόμα πλοίο.....
> Ετσι αγόρασε το Νεφέλη με καθημερινα δρομολόγια από Κύμη για Σκύρο και Σκύρο - Αλλόνησο........
> 
> Η φωτογραφία είναι του dokimakos21
> nefeli_8140262009 - Αντίγραφο (3).jpg


*
Και έτσι είναι πολύ όμορφο. Αλλά στις τσιμινιέρες του πάει καλύτερα το κόκκινο κατά τη γνώμη μου. Πάντως η μετασκευή είναι πολύ καλή.*

----------


## laz94

> *Και έτσι είναι πολύ όμορφο. Αλλά στις τσιμινιέρες του πάει καλύτερα το κόκκινο κατά τη γνώμη μου. Πάντως η μετασκευή είναι πολύ καλή.*


Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο!! :Wink: 
Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει πιο πολύ λευκη αν είχε τα λευκα της Saronikos Ferries που είχε πριν λίγα χρόνια.
Τώρα όμως που είναι στα μπλε, συμφωνώ μαζι σου!! :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ. ,ΝΕΟΤΕΥΚΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ, ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ. ΠΗΡΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΝΩΣΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΩΝΤΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΣΚΑΡΙ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ EDIT: Το ολυμπία παλάς . ΤΟ ΦΟΝΤΟ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ NAUTILIA GALLERY.*

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> *ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ. ,ΝΕΟΤΕΥΚΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ, ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ. ΠΗΡΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΝΩΣΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΩΝΤΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΣΚΑΡΙ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ . ΤΟ ΦΟΝΤΟ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ NAUTILIA GALLERY.*


πολυ ωραιο!!! ν υποθεσω οτι σαν βαση χρησιμοποιησες καποιο απο τα ευρωπη/ολυμπια παλας? η κανω λαθος?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το Ολυμπία Παλάς χρησιμοποίησα σαν βάση. 

Τσιμινιέρα: Ionian Queen
Γέφυρα: Κνωσός Παλάς
Παράθυρα γκαράζ: Ευρώπη Παλάς
Μαύρη λωρίδα: Σούπερφαστ ?
Λέμβοι: Ευρώπη Παλάς
Και η πισίνα πήγε λίγο πιο μπροστά.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το Ολυμπία Παλάς χρησιμοποίησα σαν βάση. 

Τσιμινιέρα: Ionian Queen
Γέφυρα: Κνωσός Παλάς
Παράθυρα γκαράζ: Ευρώπη Παλάς
Μαύρη λωρίδα: Σούπερφαστ ?
Λέμβοι: Ευρώπη Παλάς
Και η πισίνα πήγε λίγο πιο μπροστά.*

----------


## giorgos_249

Παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί το παραπάνω μήνυμα και αυτό. (22/7/09 , 14:16) #1198 
                                                                       & 22/7/2009 ,14:17  #1199

----------


## leonidas

Το *SPEEDRUNNER II* οπως θα πρεπει να ειναι σε σχεση με του ελαιοχρωματισμους των αδερφων του...  :Very Happy: 
Η φωτογραφια ειναι του Λεο...

σπιντραννερ ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## laz94

Το Θάσος VIIΙ περίπου όπως θα το βλεπουμε στον Πειραια σε 1-2 μήνες μιας και το πλοίο έχει ήδη πωληθει...

Όνομα δεν του έβαλα γιατι δεν γνωρίζω πώς θα το ονομάσει η εταιρία...

Η φωτογραφία ειναι από το rallisphoto.blogspot.com. 
Την βρήκα τυχαία από αναζητηση στο google
Συγνώμη που πήρα την φωτο από άλλο site αλλα δεν βρήκα στην gallery και ήθελα να δείτε πως θα το βλέπουμε από εδω και μπρος....
πιστεύω οτι του πάει.....
__14-3~1 -.jpg

----------


## laz94

To "Hellenic Voyager" ως συμβατικό. Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να κανω κατι καλύτερο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Έκανα αλλαγή στην πρύμη και σε αρκετα παραθυρα.
Η φωτογραφία ειναι του *scoufgian*.

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

Ο αιολος με τ σινιαλα της ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Φαινεται αρκετα ωραιος ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ με τα χρωματα της ΑΝΕΚ.Το ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ μετασκευασμενο και με τα σινιαλα της NEL LINES.Η φωτο ειναι του BEN BRUCE.
ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ NEL LINES.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Φαινεται αρκετα ωραιος ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ με τα χρωματα της ΑΝΕΚ.Το ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ μετασκευασμενο και με τα σινιαλα της NEL LINES.Η φωτο ειναι του BEN BRUCE.
> ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ NEL LINES.jpg


νομιζω ειναι ενα ιδανικο ro-pax!συγχαρητιρια Φιλ!!καταπληκτικη μετασκευη :Very Happy:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

το νεο συμβατικο της aegeanspeedlines!

----------


## diagoras

O Διαγορας οπως επρεπε να ειναι οντας ''μεταχειρισμενο''πλοιο της blue star 
DIAGORAS[1].jpg 

Y.Γ. δεν εχω photoshop οποτε εκανα προσπαθεια πεσω της ζωγραφικης

----------


## ndimitr93

Πριν κανεις σας να το παρει είδηση, το Superfast XΙ, ήρθε μια βόλτα μέχρι την Σούδα......:mrgreen:
Το φόντο ανήκει σε μένα.... :Wink: 
Superfast at Souda.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Βρε κοιτα να δεις κουμπομα πανω στο μολο ουτε σιρταρι να ηταν:mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Βρε κοιτα να δεις κουμπομα πανω στο μολο ουτε σιρταρι να ηταν:mrgreen:


Η Αλήθεια είναι ότι ήταν λίγο στραβή η φώτο του φίλου Χάρη αλλά την ίσιωσα για να είναι όπως το λιμάνι :Wink: :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μια εκδοχή του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ (Αυθεντικό : φωτογραφία από το Nautilia Gallery)*

----------


## TOM

Δεν προλαβε η νοβα φερρις να αγορασει το φαιδρα αγορασε και το πρωην πλατυτερα και μαρια μπουονο και το ονομασε αθηνα.[φωτο του voyager]


newathina.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Δεν προλαβε η νοβα φερρις να αγορασει το φαιδρα αγορασε και το πρωην πλατυτερα και μαρια μπουονο και το ονομασε αθηνα.[φωτο του voyager]
> 
> 
> newathina.jpg


χαχαχα!! Πολύ καλό!!:-D

----------


## leonidas

Αντε σιγα σιγα να ξαναπαιρνει φωτια το θεμα...
Τι εγινε το ξεχασαμε??? :Very Happy: 



Εγω κανω την αρχη με το EUROVOYAGER ετοιμο για τη γραμμη Ικαροσαμιας... :Smile: 

eurovoyager 100.jpg


αρχικη φωτο

----------


## laz94

> Αντε σιγα σιγα δ=να ξαναπαιρνει φωτια το θεμα...
> Τι εγινε το ξεχασαμε???
> 
> 
> 
> Εγω κανω την αρχη με το EUROVOYAGER ετοιμο για τη γραμμη Ικαροσαμιας...
> 
> eurovoyager 100.jpg
> 
> ...


Λεωνίδα πολύ καλή δουλειά!
Αν γίνει κάπως έτσι θα είναι σίγουρα πιο όμορφο απότι τώρα!
Αν σου είναι εύκολο μπορεις να κάνεις μια επιμικυνση???(ή αν μπορεί κάποιος άλλος)....γιατι αν το κάνω εγώ θα γίνει πιό άσχημο από οτι είναι τώρα στην πραγματικότητα....:mrgreen:

----------


## leonidas

> Λεωνίδα πολύ καλή δουλειά!
> Αν γίνει κάπως έτσι θα είναι σίγουρα πιο όμορφο απότι τώρα!
> Αν σου είναι εύκολο μπορεις να κάνεις μια επιμικυνση???(ή αν μπορεί κάποιος άλλος)....γιατι αν το κάνω εγώ θα γίνει πιό άσχημο από οτι είναι τώρα στην πραγματικότητα....:mrgreen:



Eγινε...
Επισης θα γινει και μια μικρη αλλαγη προς το καλυτερο...
Αναμαινεται... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Σε αυτό το *πόστ* του θέματος για το Celebrity Equinox, ο Αγγλόφωνος φίλος μας, αναφέρει ότι κυρίως οι τσιμινιέρες στα καρουαζιερόπλοια αυτής της σειράς δεν του αρέσουν και προσπάθησε να παρέμβει. Επίσης έχει παρέμβει και λίγο στην κατασκευή της πλώρης. 

Ένας άλλος φίλος μας , ο Aegean Islands σχολίασε ότι ίσως θα ήταν ίσως καλύτερο μιά μόνο τσιμινιέρα. Έχει κανείς από τους μετασκευαστές, ελαιοχρωματιστές μας κάμια καλή ιδέα?

Όποιος ξεκινήσει ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ προσεκτικός γιατί το πλοίο είναι ακόμη στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι και αυτό σημαίνει ότι χρειάζεται ακρίβεια στον σχεδιασμό και όχι τσαπατσουλιές.

Περιμένουμε λοιπόν τις απόψεις σας. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Στο άσχετο μου ήρθε η εξής σκέψη..
Βρείτε το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ και το ΔΑΊΔΑΛΟΣ σε δύο ωραίες φώτος και κάντε τους μία αλλαγή συνιάλων με τα χρώματα της Blue Star Ferries..
Έχω παρατηρήσει πως κάποιοι έχετε ταλέντο στις μετασκευές και στις αλλαγές συνιάλων... :Cool:

----------


## seaways_lover

Η προταση του φιλου Λεωνίδα για το Eurovoyager με την επιμηκινση που ζητησε ο φιλος Λαζαρος σε χρωματα και σινιαλα της Hellenic Seaways. Του εδωσα το ονομα Nissos Ikaria και ελπιζω να σας αρεσει. Φυσικα, περιμενουμε την αντιπροταση του Λεωνίδα... :Very Happy: 

nissosikaria_ex-eurovoyager.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Η δική μου πρόταση για το Celebrity Equinox. Οι τσιμινιέρες είναι οντως μικρες για τον ογκο του πλοιου και βρίσκω πως με μια και μεγαλυτερη θα φαινοταν πιο ομορφο (οχι οτι δεν ειναι...!!!).
Παντως αν μπορουσα να κανω μια κρουαζιερα με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο, δεν θα με ενοχλουσαν οι τσιμινιερουλες του.... :Wink: :-D

CelebrityEquinox_sl.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ειναι αψογο φιλε seaways_lover.Μακαρι να ηταν ετσι στην πραγματικοτητα.Παντως στειλτο στην εταιρια.Ποτε δεν ξερεις μπορει να αλλαξουν γνωμη αν δουν την μετατροπη σου

----------


## seaways_lover

> Ειναι αψογο φιλε seaways_lover.Μακαρι να ηταν ετσι στην πραγματικοτητα.Παντως στειλτο στην εταιρια.Ποτε δεν ξερεις μπορει να αλλαξουν γνωμη αν δουν την μετατροπη σου


 :Very Happy:  Φιλε Διαγορα σε ευχαριστώ για τα ενθουσιωδη σχολια σου. Να ΄σαι καλα. Για το Equinox λες ή για το Eurovoyager? Για να ξερω σε ποια εταιρεια να στειλω την "προταση"!!!  :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Για το EQUINOX.Αλλα και το αλλο δεν παει πισω.Να διπλωσει το Νησος Μυκονος στην Ικαροσαμια

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα seaways_lover, είναι και οι δύο προτάσεις σου πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες. 
Το Νήσος Ικαρία είναι καλασική γραμμή και αξία για το Αιγαίο. 

Το Celebrity Equinox είναι η καλύτερη πρόταση απ όσα έχω δει μέχρι τώρα. Επειδή έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου ότι η σειρά *Summit, Galaxy* κλπ είχαν ένα άλλο τύπο τσιμινιέρας, ίσως πςερισσότερο ογκώδη, αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου πιο εντυπωσιακό και όμορφο, μήπως τα κάναμε ένα τεστ  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  ??

----------


## laz94

> Η προταση του φιλου Λεωνίδα για το Eurovoyager με την επιμηκινση που ζητησε ο φιλος Λαζαρος σε χρωματα και σινιαλα της Hellenic Seaways. Του εδωσα το ονομα Nissos Ikaria και ελπιζω να σας αρεσει. Φυσικα, περιμενουμε την αντιπροταση του Λεωνίδα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53816


 
Μπράβο Γιώργο! Πολύ καλό! Και τα σινιάλα της hsw του πάνε πολυ! 
Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον diagoras....στείλτο στην εταιρία μπας και αποφασίσει να το κάνει καράβι και αφού το κάνει ας μας το φέρει!!:lol :Sad: δεν ζητάω πολλά....)

----------


## seaways_lover

Καπετανιο μου, η προταση σου υλοποιημενη παρ' αυτα!!!! Νομιζω πως ειναι ακομα πιο ομορφο τωρα.  :Very Happy: 

CelebrityEquinox_sl1.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Πάααρα πολύ καλό... Έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι, με ένα φουγάρο και μάλιστα τέτοιας σχεδίασης, της σειράς Galaxy.

----------


## seaways_lover

> Μπράβο Γιώργο! Πολύ καλό! Και τα σινιάλα της hsw του πάνε πολυ! 
> Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον diagoras....στείλτο στην εταιρία μπας και αποφασίσει να το κάνει καράβι και αφού το κάνει ας μας το φέρει!!:lolδεν ζητάω πολλά....)


 
Λαζαρέ μου σιγουρα δεν ζητας πολλα!!! :lol: Εστειλα την προταση ως προσχεδιο. Περιμενουμε και την προταση του φιλου Λεωνιδα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Seaways_lover, να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον κόπο σου και βεβαίως προσυπογράφω το σχόλιο του .voyager α σ υ ζ η τ η τ ί... Το αποτέλεσμα μιλάει μόνο του!

----------


## seaways_lover

> Πάααρα πολύ καλό... Έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι, με ένα φουγάρο και μάλιστα τέτοιας σχεδίασης, της σειράς Galaxy.





> Seaways_lover, να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον κόπο σου και βεβαίως προσυπογράφω το σχόλιο του .voyager α σ υ ζ η τ η τ ί... Το αποτέλεσμα μιλάει μόνο του!


Καλοί μου φίλοι σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Να είστε πάντα καλά. :-D

----------


## leonidas

F/B EVDILOS
A.N.E.I LINES
Ανωνυμη Ναυτιλιακη Εταιρια Ικαριας


Voila...  :Very Happy: 


eurovoyager 100.jpg

----------


## Leo

Oh la la!!! (κατά το γαλλικόν)... Ένας άξιος αντικαταστάτης της Βέρας που χάσαμε.... Είναι σύγχρονο πλοίο μόνο με ΜΕΣ χωρίς βάρκες  :Wink: .. κρίμα που φθάνει στο λιμανι και δνε βλέπουμε αν είναι γρήγορο σαν τον Νήσος Μύκονος  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

> Oh la la!!! (κατά το γαλλικόν)... Ένας άξιος αντικαταστάτης της Βέρας που χάσαμε.... Είναι σύγχρονο πλοίο μόνο με ΜΕΣ χωρίς βάρκες .. κρίμα που φθάνει στο λιμανι και δνε βλέπουμε αν είναι γρήγορο σαν τον Νήσος Μύκονος


Χαχαχα ναι Λεο...

Εχω παρει στοιχεια του Νησος Μυκονος και του Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ.

Θα παρει τη γραμμη του Μυκονος και την ταχυτητα του Σουπερφερυ... :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> F/B EVDILOS
> A.N.E.I LINES
> Ανωνυμη Ναυτιλιακη Εταιρια Ικαριας
> 
> 
> Voila... 
> 
> 
> eurovoyager 100.jpg


Μπράβο Λεωνίδα! Πολύ καλό! :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

> Μπράβο Λεωνίδα! Πολύ καλό!


Ευχαριστω Λαζαρε  :Very Happy: 

Αξιζε γιατι πηρε πολλες μερες δουλειας και εγιναν πολλες αλλαγες πριν το τελικο αποτελεσμα...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> F/B  EVDILOS
> A.N.E.I LINES
> Ανωνυμη Ναυτιλιακη Εταιρια  Ικαριας
> 
> 
> Voila... 
> 
> 
> 
> eurovoyager 100.jpg


 



> Η προταση του φιλου Λεωνίδα για το Eurovoyager με  την επιμηκινση που ζητησε ο φιλος Λαζαρος σε χρωματα και σινιαλα της Hellenic  Seaways. Του εδωσα το ονομα Nissos Ikaria και ελπιζω να σας αρεσει. Φυσικα,  περιμενουμε την αντιπροταση του Λεωνίδα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53816


 *Πάρα πολύ όμορφες μετασκευές και  από τους δύο σας!Αν και ξέρεται πόσο αγαπάω την Hellenic Seaways θα προτιμούσα  να το δω με τα χρώματα του Λεωνίδα κατά κύριο λόγο για να δούμε και κάτι  καινούριο στην Ικαροσαμία...Θερμά συγχαρητήρια και στους δύο για τις υπέροχες μετασκευές σας!!! * 



> Καπετανιο μου, η προταση σου υλοποιημενη παρ'  αυτα!!!! Νομιζω πως ειναι ακομα πιο ομορφο τωρα. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53843


 *Υπέροχο!!!Θα του πήγαινε πάρα πολύ  αν είχε αυτήν την τσιμινιέρα!!!Συγχαρητήρια Γιώργο για την επιτυχιμένη  μετασκευή!!!*

----------


## seaways_lover

> F/B EVDILOS
> A.N.E.I LINES
> Ανωνυμη Ναυτιλιακη Εταιρια Ικαριας
> 
> 
> Voila... 
> 
> 
> eurovoyager 100.jpg


Φιλε μου Λεωνιδα τα θερμα μου συγχαρητηρια για την μετασκευή σου. Πολύ όμορφο και αρμονικό σχεδιο και πανεξυπνη η ιδεα της δημιουργιας νεας εταιριας!!! Η πολυφωνια στην ακτοπλοϊα δεν εβλαψε ποτε κανεναν μας αλλωστε!!! Και πάλι μπράβο!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## seaways_lover

> *Πάρα πολύ όμορφες μετασκευές και από τους δύο σας!Αν και ξέρεται πόσο αγαπάω την Hellenic Seaways θα προτιμούσα να το δω με τα χρώματα του Λεωνίδα κατά κύριο λόγο για να δούμε και κάτι καινούριο στην Ικαροσαμία...Θερμά συγχαρητήρια και στους δύο για τις υπέροχες μετασκευές σας!!!* 
> 
> *Υπέροχο!!!Θα του πήγαινε πάρα πολύ αν είχε αυτήν την τσιμινιέρα!!!Συγχαρητήρια Γιώργο για την επιτυχιμένη μετασκευή!!!*


Φιλαράκι Γιαννη σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλα σου λογια. Να είσαι καλά.  :Very Happy:  
Ολοι να ειστε καλα!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Στο άσχετο μου ήρθε η εξής σκέψη..
> Βρείτε το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ και το ΔΑΊΔΑΛΟΣ σε δύο ωραίες φώτος και κάντε τους μία αλλαγή συνιάλων με τα χρώματα της Blue Star Ferries..
> Έχω παρατηρήσει πως κάποιοι έχετε ταλέντο στις μετασκευές και στις αλλαγές συνιάλων...


*Μιας και είχα δουλειά στα ναυπηγεία Giannis & Nikos SHIPyards,είπα φίλε ¶κη να πραγματοποιήσω την επιθυμία σου!
Το Ελ Γκρέκο με τα χρώματα της Blue Star Ferries.
*ΕΛ_ΓΚΡΕΚΟ_blue_star.jpg
*Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στο καλό φίλο Polykas*.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *Μιας και είχα δουλειά στα ναυπηγεία Giannis & Nikos SHIPyards,είπα φίλε ¶κη να πραγματοποιήσω την επιθυμία σου!*
> *Το Ελ Γκρέκο με τα χρώματα της Blue Star Ferries.*
> ΕΛ_ΓΚΡΕΚΟ_blue_star.jpg
> *Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στο καλό φίλο Polykas*.


Πολύ ωραία.. Συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου.. 
Η παρατήρηση και η ερώτησή μου είναι.. Μήπως θα του πήγαινε και μία μαύρη γραμμή στα παράθυρα?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πολύ ωραία.. Συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου.. 
> Η παρατήρηση και η ερώτησή μου είναι.. Μήπως θα του πήγαινε και μία μαύρη γραμμή στα παράθυρα??



Ορίστε ¶κη!Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53938

*H φώτο είναι του T.S.S. APOLLON*

----------


## kapas

> Ορίστε ¶κη!Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53938
> 
> *H φώτο είναι του T.S.S. APOLLON*


 γι ακομα μια φορα απιστευτος! καλο χειμωνα κωστα... :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> γι ακομα μια φορα απιστευτος! καλο χειμωνα κωστα...


Να σαι καλα Αλέξη!καλώς σας βρήκα! :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Επέστρεψε ο Speed, προσοχή!  :Cool: 
Τέλεια τα έργα σου!

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και ο El Greco...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53967


*Φώτο του Απόστολου!*

----------


## seaways_lover

> Ορίστε ¶κη!Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53938
> 
> *H φώτο είναι του T.S.S. APOLLON*





> Να και ο El Greco...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53967
> 
> 
> *Φώτο του Απόστολου!*


*SPEEDKILLER!!! THE ONE AND ONLY!!!* Καταπληκτικοι ελαιοχρωματισμοί απο τον απόλυτο "μαστορα"!!! Σ Υ Γ Χ Α Ρ Η Τ Η Ρ Ι Α φιλε μου  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Να και ο El Greco...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53967
> 
> 
> *Φώτο του Απόστολου!*


*¶ψογος!!!Συγχαρητήρια Κώστα!!!*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μιας και σύμφωνα με το ποστ του φίλου citsoc η HELLENIC SEAWAYS  φημολογείται ότι αγόρασε ένα από τα αδελφά πλοία των Speedrunner III και IV για την ακρίβεια το ταχύπλοο VIKING πρώην SUPERSEACAT TWO, αποφάσισα να το βάψω με τα χρώματα της HELLENIC SEAWAYS..
*viking_2000_HSW.jpg* 
Tην φωτογραφία την βρήκα στο faktaomfartyg.
*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Είστε άψογοι..!! Συγχαρήτήρια σε όλους...  :Cool:

----------


## leonidas

> *Μιας και σύμφωνα με το ποστ του φίλου citsoc η HELLENIC SEAWAYS  φημολογείται ότι αγόρασε ένα από τα αδελφά πλοία των Speedrunner III και IV για την ακρίβεια το ταχύπλοο VIKING πρώην SUPERSEACAT TWO, αποφάσισα να το βάψω με τα χρώματα της HELLENIC SEAWAYS..
> *viking_2000_HSW.jpg* 
> Tην φωτογραφία την βρήκα στο faktaomfartyg.
> *



Πολυ καλη προσπαθεια Γιαννη, μπραβο..


Παντως εγω δεν θα ηθελα ενα monohull και πιο πολυ να ειναι πιο αργο απο τα υπολοιπα να ειναι το περιφημο *Highspeed 6*... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diagoras

Εγω θα προτιμουσα να αρχισει καινουργια σειρα απο monohull.Αυτο ειναι η αρχη.Να ονομαζοταν monohull 1 πχ

----------


## Leo

Γιάννη κι εγώ συμφωνώ με leobidas και diagoras. Η νέα σειρά μπορέι να μην είνα καν κόκκινη αλλα στα original χρώματα της HSW. Δεν κάνει μια προσπάθεια να περάσει και η ώρα σου μέχρι το απόγευμα  :Razz: .

----------


## ndimitr93

> Γιάννη κι εγώ συμφωνώ με leonidas και diagoras. Η νέα σειρά μπορέι να μην είνα καν κόκκινη αλλα στα original χρώματα της HSW. Δεν κάνει μια προσπάθεια να περάσει και η ώρα σου μέχρι το απόγευμα .


Καπετάνιε, μην του αναθέτετε άλλες εργασίες....αρκετά λούφαρε από τα ναυπηγεία μας τελευταία και ετοιμάζω περικοπές....ώς το απόγευμα έχει πολλή δουλειά!!! Σε αντίθεση με μένα βέβαια, που το μόνο που έχω να κάνω είναι η χαρτούρα....υπογραφές απο δω, επιταγές απο κει.....εγώ θα βρώ ελεύθερο χρόνο και θα του κοπανίσω έναν αφορισμό να συνέλθει....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Καπετάνιε, μην του αναθέτετε άλλες εργασίες....αρκετά λούφαρε από τα ναυπηγεία μας τελευταία και ετοιμάζω περικοπές....ώς το απόγευμα έχει πολλή δουλειά!!! Σε αντίθεση με μένα βέβαια, που το μόνο που έχω να κάνω είναι η χαρτούρα....υπογραφές απο δω, επιταγές απο κει.....εγώ θα βρώ ελεύθερο χρόνο και θα του κοπανίσω έναν αφορισμό να συνέλθει....:mrgreen:


*Nίκο μου εγώ την δουλειά που έπρεπε να κάνω ήδη την έχω τελειώσει..Και να είχα δουλειά δεν ξέρεις το κόλπο μου και τα προλαβαίνω όλα.¶ρα μπορώ και να δουλεύω στα Ναυπηγεία και στο photoshop για τις μετασκευές αφού σε ένα υπολογιστή γίνονται και τα δύο...*




> Γιάννη κι εγώ συμφωνώ με leobidas και diagoras. Η νέα σειρά μπορέι να μην είνα καν κόκκινη αλλα στα original χρώματα της HSW. Δεν κάνει μια προσπάθεια να περάσει και η ώρα σου μέχρι το απόγευμα .


*Καπετάνιε θα αφήσω αυτόν τον ελαιοχρωματισμό στο Νίκο για μην λέει ότι δεν δουλεύω στα ναυπηγεία(που εγώ αν δεν πάει 2:00 τα μεσάνυχτα δεν σταματάω)..¶ρα να περιμένετε από αυτόν κάτι πολύ καλό..¶λλωστε είναι μάγος.....*

----------


## Leo

¶ντε βρε να έρθει η δευτέρα, να στρωθούμε στην δουλειά, γιατί έρχεται και ο αρχηγός και πρέπει να βάλουμε τα πράγματα σε τάξη. Μετά από λίγες μέρες μπαίνετε κι εσείς στις τάξεις και τα ξενύχτια κομμένα.... μετά θα έχει τροχονόμο το PC (την μαμά σας)  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ¶ντε βρε να έρθει η δευτέρα, να στρωθούμε στην δουλειά, γιατί έρχεται και ο αρχηγός και πρέπει να βάλουμε τα πράγματα σε τάξη. Μετά από λίγες μέρες μπαίνετε κι εσείς στις τάξεις και τα ξενύχτια κομμένα.... μετά θα έχει τροχονόμο το PC (την μαμά σας)


*Πες τα καπετάνιε!!Όταν αρχίσουν τα σχολεία δεν θα έχουμε τον χρόνο να δουλεύουμε κάθε μέρα στα Ναυπηγεία άρα τα πλοία θα παίρνουν περισσότερο χρόνο για να φτιαχτούν...*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Πες τα καπετάνιε!!Όταν αρχίσουν τα σχολεία δεν θα έχουμε τον χρόνο να δουλεύουμε κάθε μέρα στα Ναυπηγεία άρα τα πλοία θα παίρνουν περισσότερο χρόνο για να φτιαχτούν...*


Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια....επόμενο μοντέλο τα Χριστούγεννα......

----------


## Leo

Αν υποψιαστώ ότι η αγορά του Αριάδνη από τον Έργη θα καταντήσει σαν το *Μακεδονία*, να μας το πείτε να λάβουμε τα μέτρα μας :evil:  :Razz:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αν υποψιαστώ ότι η αγορά του Αριάδνη από τον Έργη θα καταντήσει σαν το *Μακεδονία*, να μας το πείτε να λάβουμε τα μέτρα μας :evil: .


*Όχι κάπτεν Η Αριαδνάρα δεν πρόκειται να γίνει σαν το Μακεδονία!!* :Wink: 
*Αρκεί να το ψηφίσετε όταν το βάλουμε σε κάποια ψηφοφορία μας...*

----------


## ndimitr93

Κυρίες και κύριοι, η HSW σας παρουσιάζει το νέο απόκτημά της, το οποίο θα ονομασθεί από εσάς...Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Σουηδό.... :Wink: 
superseacat_two_HSW.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ηellenic speed 1???? :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Κυρίες και κύριοι, η HSW σας παρουσιάζει το νέο απόκτημά της, το οποίο θα ονομασθεί από εσάς...Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Σουηδό....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54093


*Υπέροχο Νίκο!!Τελικά του πάνε περισσότερο τα μπλε σε αντίθεση με τα κόκκινα!!!
*

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω έχουμε τόσα Ελληνικά όμορφα ονόματα γιατί πρέπει να του προσάψουμε ξενόγλωσσα? Θα προτείνω λοιπόν *" Ανεμος "*

----------


## diagoras

> Νομίζω έχουμε τόσα Ελληνικά όμορφα ονόματα γιατί πρέπει να του προσάψουμε ξενόγλωσσα? Θα προτείνω λοιπόν *" Ανεμος "*


 Οκ παω πασο. :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Νομίζω έχουμε τόσα Ελληνικά όμορφα ονόματα γιατί πρέπει να του προσάψουμε ξενόγλωσσα? Θα προτείνω λοιπόν *" Ανεμος "*


Έτοιμο....ακούω κι άλλες προτάσεις κύριοι.....
ANEMOS_HSW.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Νομίζω έχουμε τόσα Ελληνικά όμορφα ονόματα γιατί πρέπει να του προσάψουμε ξενόγλωσσα? Θα προτείνω λοιπόν *" Ανεμος "*


*Eγώ κάπτεν λέω να το ονομάσουμε ''Ευπαλίνος''..*

----------


## ndimitr93

Είπα να παίξω λίγο.....
Το Ίκαρος Παλάς αγοράσθηκε τελικά από την ΑΝΕΚ και θα αντικαταστήσει το Λατώ στα Χανιά (αυτό κι αν θα πει αναβάθμιση!:mrgreen :Smile: ...Φυσικά άλλαξε όνομα και νηολόγιο, τα οποία είναι ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙΙ και ΧΑΝΙΑ αντίστοιχα....Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Θανασάκη μας... :Cool: 
ικαρος ανεκ.jpg

----------


## leonidas

> Είπα να παίξω λίγο.....
> Το Ίκαρος Παλάς αγοράσθηκε τελικά από την ΑΝΕΚ και θα αντικαταστήσει το Λατώ στα Χανιά (αυτό κι αν θα πει αναβάθμιση!)...Φυσικά άλλαξε όνομα και νηολόγιο, τα οποία είναι ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙΙ και ΧΑΝΙΑ αντίστοιχα....Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Θανασάκη μας...
> ικαρος ανεκ.jpg



Πανεμορφο Νικο.Μακαρι να γινοταν ετσι αλλα δεν γινονται τα πραγματα οπως τα θες...

Μπραβο και για τον Ανεμο  :Razz:  αλλα θα πω την κακια μου οτι δεν μου αρεσει καθολου με χρωμματα Hellenic  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Δεν φταις εσυ, το βαπορι φταιει... :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*To νέο απόκτημα της hsw ,για τη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Ρέθυμνο...*

----------


## Orion_v

Eίπα να "παιξω" κι εγω λιγο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , η φωτο είναι του  *ndimitr93* http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=10589

Δεν είναι ολοκληρωμενο, μια μικρη αλλαγή , απλα μια ιδεα :mrgreen:

test elyros 1.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Eίπα να "παιξω" κι εγω λιγο , η φωτο είναι του *ndimitr93* http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=10589
> 
> Δεν είναι ολοκληρωμενο, μια μικρη αλλαγή , απλα μια ιδεα :mrgreen:


Διαπιστωνω οτι εκτος απο καλλιτεχνης στην φωτογραφια εισαι και καλος στις μετασκευες. :Wink:

----------


## Orion_v

> Διαπιστωνω οτι εκτος απο καλλιτεχνης στην φωτογραφια εισαι και καλος στις μετασκευες.


Aντώνη , δεν έκανα μετασκευη μωρε :lol:, λιγο χρωματακι περισσεψε και είπα να κανω μια προσπαθεια !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## Rocinante

> Aντώνη , δεν έκανα μετασκευη μωρε :lol:, λιγο χρωματακι περισσεψε και είπα να κανω μια προσπαθεια !!! :mrgreen:


 Το ξερω απλα δεν ηθελα να γραψω οτι βαφεις πολυ ωραια.
Και αν παιζεις με τετοιο αποτελεσμα φανταζομαι τι θα γινει αν παρεις κατι στα σοβαρα.

Και τωρα που το θυμηθηκα μηπως υπαρχει κανεις που να δοκιμασε ποτε να βαψει στο Μακεδονια του Μανουση αλλα χωρις να του κανει καμια αλλαγη. Απλως βαψιμο και σινιαλα της SAOS.

----------


## Orion_v

Καλα , αφου δεν ηθελες να γραψεις  οτι βαφω καλα , να το παρω σοβαρά και να σου βαψω την "πόπη" ?? :lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Rocinante

> Καλα , αφου δεν ηθελες να γραψεις οτι βαφω καλα , να το παρω σοβαρά και να σου βαψω την "πόπη" ?? :lol::lol::lol:


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Φοβερο!!!! Η καλυτερη απειλη που μου εχουν κανει.
"Κατσε καλα γιατι θα σου βαψω την Ποπη"  :Very Happy: 
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ο !!!!!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Επειδη ο Orion v ειναι παλιος και καλος φιλος θελω να του αποκαλυψω κατι  :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:
Γνωριζω τις σφοδρες αντιδρασεις που θα προκληθουν. Αν θυμαμε καλα καποτε ο φιλος Haddok ειχε πει οτι αυτο θα ηταν κατι σαν ιεροσυλια.
Το ΤΩΡΑ και το πως θα ΗΘΕΛΑ.
Στην Πρυμνη υπαρχει η μεγαλη διαφορα. 
IMbef.JPG

Penelorsa.JPG

----------


## Orion_v

Λοιπον , επειδη εγω δεν θα σου χαριστώ , να σου πώ τη γνωμη μου , ολο αυτό το μπλε δεν μου αρεσει στο βαπορι , και ειδικα που έβαψες και την τσιμινιερα , εγω θα έκανα μια ψιλοαλλαγη , ισως στα γραμματα , ισως στην γραμμη που παει στην πρυμη κατι τετοιο τελος παντων , εγω πλακα σου έκανα , δεν θα την πειραζα την Ποπη  , αλλα αφου αρχισες .... δεν ξερω θα το σκεφτω    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :lol::lol:

----------


## Rocinante

Ειναι τα πρωτα χρωματα της Sealink. Αυτο ηθελα να δοκιμασω πριν μηνες.
Δεν πειραξα τα γραμματα αν και συμφωνω. Απο τα ανεπαληλλα βαψιματα τα γραμματα ειναι ισως τα χειροτερα. Ειμαι περιεργος να δω αν ποτε αποφασισουν να τα βαψουν απο την αρχη. Αν και τα χρονικα περιθορια στενευουν...

----------


## Orion_v

> Ειναι τα πρωτα χρωματα της Sealink. Αυτο ηθελα να δοκιμασω πριν μηνες.
> Δεν πειραξα τα γραμματα αν και συμφωνω. Απο τα ανεπαληλλα βαψιματα τα γραμματα ειναι ισως τα χειροτερα. Ειμαι περιεργος να δω αν ποτε αποφασισουν να τα βαψουν απο την αρχη. Αν και τα χρονικα περιθορια στενευουν...


Τωρα προσεξα καλα και την πρυμη , μμ.. ναι νομιζω οτι μου αρεσει πιο πολυ η μετατροπη σου ... :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

> Eίπα να "παιξω" κι εγω λιγο , η φωτο είναι του *ndimitr93* http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=10589
> 
> Δεν είναι ολοκληρωμενο, μια μικρη αλλαγή , απλα μια ιδεα :mrgreen:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54385


 Νικο πολυ μου αρεσουν αυτα τα χρωματα.Πιστευω πως σε ενα μοντερνο πλοιο οπως ο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ του πανε και μοντερνα σινιαλα.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Επειδη ο Orion v ειναι παλιος και καλος φιλος θελω να του αποκαλυψω κατι ops:ops:
> Γνωριζω τις σφοδρες αντιδρασεις που θα προκληθουν. Αν θυμαμε καλα καποτε ο φιλος Haddok ειχε πει οτι αυτο θα ηταν κατι σαν ιεροσυλια.
> Το ΤΩΡΑ και το πως θα ΗΘΕΛΑ.
> Στην Πρυμνη υπαρχει η μεγαλη διαφορα. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54433
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54434



Εξαιρετικός αντώνη!!! :Surprised: κ μπλε δεν είναι άσχημη νομίζω...

----------


## Ergis

> Επειδη ο Orion v ειναι παλιος και καλος φιλος θελω να του αποκαλυψω κατι ops:ops:
> Γνωριζω τις σφοδρες αντιδρασεις που θα προκληθουν. Αν θυμαμε καλα καποτε ο φιλος Haddok ειχε πει οτι αυτο θα ηταν κατι σαν ιεροσυλια.
> Το ΤΩΡΑ και το πως θα ΗΘΕΛΑ.
> Στην Πρυμνη υπαρχει η μεγαλη διαφορα. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54433
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54434


τι μου θυμιζει....βρε τι μου θυμιζει........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Orion_v

> Νικο πολυ μου αρεσουν αυτα τα χρωματα.Πιστευω πως σε ενα μοντερνο πλοιο οπως ο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ του πανε και μοντερνα σινιαλα.


Βασίλης  :Very Happy:  , η original φωτο είναι του Νικου.

Ξερεις , το κλασσικο και το απλο δείχνει πολλες φορες ομορφοτερο και είναι διαχρονικο , το " μοντερνο" η οτι μπορουμε να θεωρήσουμε "μοντερνο"  είναι ρίσκο σαν επιλογη στην πραγματικοτητα ,  εδω αυτο που κανουμε ειναι ενα παιχνιδι με τα χρωματα για την πλακα μας , χωρις να χρειαζεται να βαψουμε κανενα καραβι στ' αληθεια και να κινδυνευουμε να φαμε ξύλο :lol::lol:

----------


## Orion_v

rocinanteeeeeeee !!!  :lol::lol:  ( φωτο του Leo : http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=6614 )

H Ποπη είναι δικη σου πια Αντωνη !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

P11700271_2137452009 test.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> rocinanteeeeeeee !!! :lol::lol: ( φωτο του Leo : http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=6614 )
> 
> H Ποπη είναι δικη σου πια Αντωνη !!!:mrgreen:


Εεεε οχι αυτο δεν το περιμενα !!!!!!!!
Φιλε Βασιλη σε ευχαριστω πολυ.
Μου αρεσει αν και δεν μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη για κατι δικο μου xaxa
Ας πουνε οι αλλοι Fan του πλοιου, για παραδειγμα ο Leo...

----------


## Orion_v

> Εεεε οχι αυτο δεν το περιμενα !!!!!!!!
> Φιλε Βασιλη σε ευχαριστω πολυ.
> Μου αρεσει αν και δεν μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη για κατι δικο μου xaxa
> Ας πουνε οι αλλοι Fan του πλοιου, για παραδειγμα ο Leo...


Προσπαθησα να βαλω το αβαταρ σου στο φουγαρο , αλλα δεν μου εβγαινε καλα , ουτε το R στο φουγαρο είναι καλο αλλα τεσπα , δικο σου έιναι ξαναβαφτο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Προσπαθησα να βαλω το αβαταρ σου στο φουγαρο , αλλα δεν μου εβγαινε καλα , ουτε το R στο φουγαρο είναι καλο αλλα τεσπα , δικο σου έιναι ξαναβαφτο


Ενταξει  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Αν και το αβαταρ δεν ειναι αναγκη να μπει στο φουγαρο. Οποιος θελει να το δει καλυτερα μπορει να παει ενα deck κατω και λιγο πιο μπροστα. Θα δει και παπαγαλους και πολλα αλλα  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

To αδέρφι του Θεόφιλου σε νέα καριέρα... :Cool: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54575

*COPYRIGHT:http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/p41302465.html*

----------


## Orion_v

Ωραίο είναι Speedkiller  , λευκο μου αρεσει πιο πολυ , δεν εχει και το "κουτί" που εχει ο Θεοφιλος πισω  :Smile:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Είπα να παίξω λίγο.....
> Το Ίκαρος Παλάς αγοράσθηκε τελικά από την ΑΝΕΚ και θα αντικαταστήσει το Λατώ στα Χανιά (αυτό κι αν θα πει αναβάθμιση!...Φυσικά άλλαξε όνομα και νηολόγιο, τα οποία είναι ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙΙ και ΧΑΝΙΑ αντίστοιχα....Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Θανασάκη μας...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54277


χαααααα!!!καλοοοοο!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: αλλα αρκετα χρωσταει ο Γιαννης στον Εμανουελε λογω hsw σιγα μην βαλει κι αλλα στο κεφαλι του!ασε που τελικα δεν το πουλαμε κιολας... :Cool: παντως κουκλι το εκανες,μπραβο!!και το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙΙ ηταν και το προσωρινο ονομα του ξαδερφου του,ολυμπικ τσαμπιον!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> και το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙΙ ηταν και το προσωρινο ονομα του ξαδερφου του,ολυμπικ τσαμπιον!!!


Τώρα έγινε μόνιμο....μήν σου πώ ότι θα αγοράσω και την πασιφάη από τους Γάλλους να διπλαρώσω το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙΙ στο Ηράκλειο......

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

:Razz: Εμένα σαν σκαρί μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ.Βέβαια με μια μικρή μετασκευούλα γίνετε Τσάμπιον...!(κυκλικά παράθυρα,καμπύλη στην πρύμνη,καταπέλτες και φουγάρο) :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εμένα σαν σκαρί μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ.Βέβαια με μια μικρή μετασκευούλα γίνετε Τσάμπιον...!(κυκλικά παράθυρα,καμπύλη στην πρύμνη,καταπέλτες και φουγάρο)


Οκ....κατι θα κάνω και για αυτο.... :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

:Razz: ...!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

Να τος λοιπόν ο Ίκαρος αλά Τσάμπιον...
Το φουγάρο δεν καταφερα να το κανω γτ δεν βρηκα αντίστοιχη πόζα :Wink: 
ικαρος ανεκ2.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Καλοοοο.Νικο αν μπορεις φτιαξε και το ΚΡΗΤΗ 2 με τη μπλε γαστρα οπως του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. :Razz:  :Wink: Εχω απορια να το δω ετσι

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καλοοοο.Νικο αν μπορεις φτιαξε και το ΚΡΗΤΗ 2 με τη μπλε γαστρα οπως του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.Εχω απορια να το δω ετσι


Αν θυμάμαι καλά το είχα φτιάξει....μισό να ψάξε σε προηγούμενα ποστ.... :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Νίκο μπράβο! Πολύ καλό!!
Τώρα όμως πρέπει να σου ζητησω συγνώμη για αυτο που θα δεις παρακάτω....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Η κουκλα στα χρώματα της BLUE STAR FERRIES!!!
P1050875_22735112008trakman.jpg
Η φωτογραφια ειναι του trakman.

----------


## ndimitr93

Λοιπόν, ο στόλος της ΑΝΕΚ με μπλέ ύφαλα...
Κρήτη 1 α
Κρήτη 1 β
Κρήτη 1 γ
Κρήτη 1 δ
Σοφοκλής-Λευκά
Λατώ
Και δύο εξέχουσες παρουσίες με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Νίκο μπράβο! Πολύ καλό!!
> Τώρα όμως πρέπει να σου ζητησω συγνώμη για αυτο που θα δεις παρακάτω....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
>  Η κουκλα στα χρώματα της BLUE STAR FERRIES!!!
> P1050875_22735112008trakman.jpg
> Η φωτογραφια ειναι του trakman.


Λάζαρε γράψε και το λίνκ με την αρχική φωτογραφία...να μπορέσω να κάνω κάτι επάνω στην φώτο σου θέλω :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Ωραιος Νικο.Τα Λευκα και ο Σοφοκλης ειναι πολυ ομορφα.

----------


## laz94

> Λάζαρε γράψε και το λίνκ με την αρχική φωτογραφία...να μπορέσω να κάνω κάτι επάνω στην φώτο σου θέλω


ΟΚ! Το έβαλα!! :Wink:  Θέλω να δω τι θα της κάνεις!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Να τος λοιπόν ο Ίκαρος αλά Τσάμπιον...
> Το φουγάρο δεν καταφερα να το κανω γτ δεν βρηκα αντίστοιχη πόζα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54830


*Πολύ ωραίος είναι ο Ίκαρος!!Μετασκευή που δεν το άλλαξε πολύ και έχει κρατήσει την ομορφιά του!!Και το φουγάρο δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξει είναι μια χαρά και έτσι.....Συγχαρητήρια συνάδελφε...!!!
*




> Νίκο μπράβο! Πολύ καλό!!
> Τώρα όμως πρέπει να σου ζητησω συγνώμη για αυτο που θα δεις παρακάτω....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54835
> Η φωτογραφια ειναι του trakman.


*Eπ εδώ πρέπει να διαμαρτυρηθώ και εγώ!!!
Πλάκα κάνω Λάζαρε!!Πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!Συγχαρητήρια!!!!*

----------


## laz94

> *Eπ εδώ πρέπει να διαμαρτυρηθώ και εγώ!!!*
> *Πλάκα κάνω Λάζαρε!!Πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!Συγχαρητήρια!!!!*


 
ΑΑΑ!!! Γιάννη δεν ήξερα οτι είσαι και εσύ κρυφο-Ανεκίτης!!!!:mrgreen:
Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο!!! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΟΚ! Το έβαλα!! Θέλω να δω τι θα της κάνεις!!!


Τίποτα Λάζαρε!!! Την καλλώπισα.... :Wink:  Δικιά σου.... :Very Happy: 
αριαδνηbsf.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ΑΑΑ!!! Γιάννη δεν ήξερα οτι είσαι και εσύ κρυφο-Ανεκίτης!!!!:mrgreen:
> Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο!!!


*Όχι εγώ είμαι λάτρης των Ιαπωνικών σκαριών και πιο πολύ το είπα γιατί εμένα μου αρέσει με της Hellenic τα σινιάλα!!Αλλά σε αυτό το πλοίο ότι σινιάλα και να βάλεις του πάνε!!*

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΑΑΑ!!! Γιάννη δεν ήξερα οτι είσαι και εσύ κρυφο-Ανεκίτης!!!!:mrgreen:
> Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο!!!


Ο Γιάννης πλέον είναι κρυφοανεκίτης, αφού η εταιρεία του απορροφήθηκε από την ΑΝΕΚ!!!!!!!!! :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ωραίος ο Ίκαρος αλά Τσάμπιον !!! Συγχαρητήρια...!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> Τίποτα Λάζαρε!!! Την καλλώπισα.... Δικιά σου....
> αριαδνηbsf.jpg


 
ΑΑΑ!!! Μπράβο Νίκο!! Πολύ καλύτερο!!! Με τι προγραμμα το κάνεις??? Και τόσο γήγορα??
Εγώ μισή ώρα πάλευα με την ζωγρφική!!!:shock:

----------


## .voyager

> Τίποτα Λάζαρε!!! Την καλλώπισα.... Δικιά σου....


 Θα ήταν τα ιδανικά σινιάλα για το βάπορα  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΑΑΑ!!! Μπράβο Νίκο!! Πολύ καλύτερο!!! Με τι προγραμμα το κάνεις??? Και τόσο γήγορα??
> Εγώ μισή ώρα πάλευα με την ζωγρφική!!!:shock:


Ποια ζωγραφική?? Με photoshop δουλεύουμε!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Νικο υποκλινομαι για την αρχοντισσα!
Ειναι φανταστικη!!! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

TALOS by ANEK LINES.... :Wink:  η φωτογραφία είναι του καπετάνιου μας.... :Very Happy: 
pthalassini_ANEKTALOS.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Ποια ζωγραφική?? Με photoshop δουλεύουμε!!!


 
Οκ! Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> TALOS by ANEK LINES.... η φωτογραφία είναι του καπετάνιου μας....
> pthalassini_ANEKTALOS.jpg



Σαν προσπάθεια καλή ωστόσο.....Χαλως......:-?Δεν του πάει Νομίζω!

----------


## diagoras

> Σαν προσπάθεια καλή ωστόσο.....Χαλως......:-?Δεν του πάει Νομίζω!


 Εγω το βρισκω συμπαθητικο.Τα ταχυπλοα με ασπρο χρωμα ειναι πολυ ωραια

----------


## Ergis

> TALOS by ANEK LINES.... η φωτογραφία είναι του καπετάνιου μας....
> pthalassini_ANEKTALOS.jpg


γουστα ειναι αυτα...τι να πεις...:-?

----------


## Speedkiller

nO CoMMentS....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54858

----------


## ndimitr93

> nO CoMMentS....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54858


Κώστα η αρχική ποια είναι?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κώστα η αρχική ποια είναι?



Δεν υπάρχει αλλού!Είναι δική μου! :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

> nO CoMMentS....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54858


αυτη  ειναι αγορα! :Very Happy: !!!!ωραιος speed :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .το ονομα ομως δεν το διακρινω καλα...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Δεν υπάρχει αλλού!Είναι δική μου!


Ε να την δούμε και να συγκρίνουμε..... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> αυτη  ειναι αγορα!!!!!ωραιος speed.το ονομα ομως δεν το διακρινω καλα...


Αντισσά?.......

----------


## Speedkiller

Εργη "Αντισσα" το ονόμασα!Είναι ένα χωριό της Λέσβου! Νικο έχεις δίκιο!Θα διορθώσω το μηνυμα και θα βάλω και την Original!Πήγαινε πίσωνα την δεις!

----------


## Ergis

> Εργη "Αντισσα" το ονόμασα!Είναι ένα χωριό της Λέσβου!


πολυ καλη επιλογη συναδελφε.μπραβο μπραβο.αν και θα θα το προτιμουσα με μια ενισχυση στην πρυμη με καταστρωματα

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εργη "Αντισσα" το ονόμασα!Είναι ένα χωριό της Λέσβου! Νικο έχεις δίκιο!Θα διορθώσω το μηνυμα και θα βάλω και την Original!Πήγαινε πίσωνα την δεις!


 :Wink:  Θα ρίξω μία μετασκευή στην πρύμη Κώστα...δεν νομίζω να σε πειράζει :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Θα ρίξω μία μετασκευή στην πρύμη Κώστα...δεν νομίζω να σε πειράζει


Νο problem!Πειραματισμούς κάνουμε... :Cool:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το όμορφο σκαρί της ΑΝΕΚ λίγο διαφορετικό...

Αρχική φωτο από τη Nauilia Gallery.*

----------


## .voyager

Πολλά ταλέντα έχει αυτή η ενότητα!  :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> *Το όμορφο σκαρί της ΑΝΕΚ λίγο διαφορετικό...*
> 
> *Αρχική φωτο από τη Nauilia Gallery.*


Πολύ όμορφο! Προσωπικά μου κάνει πολυ για κρουαζιερόπλοιο!  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Το όμορφο σκαρί της ΑΝΕΚ λίγο διαφορετικό...
> 
> Αρχική φωτο από τη Nauilia Gallery.*


Δεν το λες *λίγο* διαφορετικο!!!!!! Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι αυτή εδώ :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

> Προσωπικά μου κάνει πολυ για κρουαζιερόπλοιο!


Aφού προέκυψε από "πάντρεμα" Αριάδνης και Cristal  :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> Aφού προέκυψε από "πάντρεμα" Αριάδνης και Cristal


 Αμ μπράβοοο!!!
Και προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω ποιό κρουαζιερόπλοιο είναι!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Aφού προέκυψε από "πάντρεμα" Αριάδνης και Cristal


Και κουμπάρος το Κνωσσός Παλάς!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Να τη λοιπόν η Αντισσά.... :Wink:  Περισσότερα σε λίγο γτ έχουμε διάγγελμα... :Confused: 
αντισσα2.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ όμορφη η Αντισσα , μου αρέσει πολύ το σχέδιο της τσιμινιέρας. ¶ντε, σύντομα να το δούμε ....... στη θέση του Θεόφιλου!!! Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια σχετικά με τη μετασκευή του Αριάδνη. (Κουμπάρος Αριάδνης και Cristal ήταν το Ολυμπία Παλάς)*

----------


## Ergis

> Να τη λοιπόν η Αντισσά.... Περισσότερα σε λίγο γτ έχουμε διάγγελμα...
> αντισσα2.jpg


Τhat's what i'm talking about!!

----------


## diagoras

> Να τη λοιπόν η Αντισσά.... Περισσότερα σε λίγο γτ έχουμε διάγγελμα...
> αντισσα2.jpg


 Αυτος εισαι αλλα η τσιμινιερα λιγο το χαλαει το βαπορι.Αν μπορεις και οποτε μπορεις κανεις κατι :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αυτος εισαι αλλα η τσιμινιερα λιγο το χαλαει το βαπορι.Αν μπορεις και οποτε μπορεις κανεις κατι


Ο Κώστας έτσι την θέλει....εγώ την καλλιγράμμισα λίγο χωρίς να χαλάσω το γούστο του Κώστα! :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Ο Κώστας έτσι την θέλει....εγώ την καλλιγράμμισα λίγο χωρίς να χαλάσω το γούστο του Κώστα!


 Οκ.Παω πασο.Οτι θελει ο πρωτομαστορας :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Να τη λοιπόν η Αντισσά.... Περισσότερα σε λίγο γτ έχουμε διάγγελμα...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54861


Πωωωωωωωωωωω τι λες τώρα!!!!!Καταπλητικότατο!!!!

----------


## leonidas

Ariadne... :Very Happy: 
Λιγο πειραγμενη και μεζεμενη  :Razz: 

αριαδνηbsf.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ariadne...
> Λιγο πειραγμενη και μεζεμενη 
> 
> αριαδνηbsf.jpg


Καλοοοο!!! Αν και έχω κάτι άλλο στο νού μου..... :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

> Καλοοοο!!! Αν και έχω κάτι άλλο στο νού μου.....


Α...αυτο μου εκρυβες ε???
Αντε ανεβασε το! :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Παναγιά Θαλασσινή με τα original χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways και όχι με το Vodafone στις μπάντες..Όνομα δεν του έβαλα γιατί θα ήθελα να επιλέξετε εσείς...Ακούω προτάσεις... και κάθε σχόλιο είναι καλοδεχούμενο..
pthalassini_21372112008.jpg
Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον καπετάνιο μας..*

----------


## cpt babis

> *Το Παναγιά Θαλασσινή με τα original χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways και όχι με το Vodafone στις μπάντες..Όνομα δεν του έβαλα γιατί θα ήθελα να επιλέξετε εσείς...Ακούω προτάσεις... και κάθε σχόλιο είναι καλοδεχούμενο..*
> *pthalassini_21372112008.jpg*
> *Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον καπετάνιο μας..*


Εγω προτεινω ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΛΑ  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Το Παναγιά Θαλασσινή με τα original χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways και όχι με το Vodafone στις μπάντες..Όνομα δεν του έβαλα γιατί θα ήθελα να επιλέξετε εσείς...Ακούω προτάσεις... και κάθε σχόλιο είναι καλοδεχούμενο..
> pthalassini_21372112008.jpg
> Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον καπετάνιο μας..*


Γιάννη αρχίζεις και παίρνεις τα πάνω σου!!! Μπράβο....πολύ καλή πρόοδος!!!! :Cool:  
Τώρα για όνομα προτείνω: Βολίς  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> *Το Παναγιά Θαλασσινή με τα original χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways και όχι με το Vodafone στις μπάντες..Όνομα δεν του έβαλα γιατί θα ήθελα να επιλέξετε εσείς...Ακούω προτάσεις... και κάθε σχόλιο είναι καλοδεχούμενο..*
> *pthalassini_21372112008.jpg*
> *Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον καπετάνιο μας..*


ωραιο το κανες μπραβο!!!! :Razz: 
για ονομα θα προτεινα κατι που να ταιριαζει και στην ''νεα'' του εταιρεια,αλλα να εχει και κατι απο την ομορφια του ''παλιου'' του ονοματος..
*HIGHSPEED PANAGIA* ας πουμε..:mrgreen:

μην το εκλαβετε ως βλασφημια παρακαλω.. :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> *Το Παναγιά Θαλασσινή με τα original χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways και όχι με το Vodafone στις μπάντες..Όνομα δεν του έβαλα γιατί θα ήθελα να επιλέξετε εσείς...Ακούω προτάσεις... και κάθε σχόλιο είναι καλοδεχούμενο..
> pthalassini_21372112008.jpg
> Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον καπετάνιο μας..*



Tελικά το προτιμώ σε ΑΝΕΚ!:mrgreen:Καλή προσπάθεια Γιάννη!!! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Κώστα τι λες για MINOAN LINES??
Μίλτο πες μου αν ξέχασα κάτι :Wink: 
EXPRESS GALINI.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κώστα τι λες για MINOAN LINES??
> Μίλτο πες μου αν ξέχασα κάτι
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54983



Tου πάνε γάντι νομίζω!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Κώστα τι λες για MINOAN LINES??
> Μίλτο πες μου αν ξέχασα κάτι
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54983


*Νομίζω ότι είναι τα καλύτερα σινιάλα πάνω του!Μπράβο Νίκο!

*

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Κώστα τι λες για MINOAN LINES??
> Μίλτο πες μου αν ξέχασα κάτι
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54983


:shock:αυτο ειναι!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: και το hyperspeed στις μπαντες πολυ μ αρεσει!!λιγο το ονομα(και για την ακριβεια το 'εξπρες')ξενιζει,αλλα θα το συνηθισουμε.. :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> :shock:αυτο ειναι!!!!και το hyperspeed στις μπαντες πολυ μ αρεσει!!λιγο το ονομα(και για την ακριβεια το 'εξπρες')ξενιζει,αλλα θα το συνηθισουμε..


Πες μου άλλο όνομα....τώρα που γυρίζει.....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Πες μου άλλο όνομα....τώρα που γυρίζει.....


χμμμ..οτι κι αν σου πω τωρα θα ειναι πολυ προχειρο..ξερω γω πες το..*micro palace*!! :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## ndimitr93

Μέχρι να το πώ Micro Palace....δες τι αγόρασε η MINOAN LINES......με μετασκευή στην πλώρη φυσικά....η πρύμη έμεινε όπως είναι, απλά ο πλώριος καταπέλτης τοποθετήθηκε στην πρύμη... :Wink: 
αριαδνηminoan.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μέχρι να το πώ Micro Palace....δες τι αγόρασε η MINOAN LINES......με μετασκευή στην πλώρη φυσικά....η πρύμη έμεινε όπως είναι, απλά ο πλώριος καταπέλτης τοποθετήθηκε στην πρύμη...
> αριαδνηminoan.jpg


και ομως το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ηρθε στην ελλαδα χαρη στις ενεργειες ανθρωπων της μινοαν!αυτο για την ιστορια...
ονομα εδω εννοειται οτι δεν αλλαζει μιας και εχουν βγει αλλες δυο αριαδνες απ αυτη την εταιρεια οποτε ειναι σημα κατατεθεν! :Wink: 
Υ.Γ.η πλωρη ειναι λιγο αλα κρουιζ ευρωπη ε?!

----------


## diagoras

> Μέχρι να το πώ Micro Palace....δες τι αγόρασε η MINOAN LINES......με μετασκευή στην πλώρη φυσικά....η πρύμη έμεινε όπως είναι, απλά ο πλώριος καταπέλτης τοποθετήθηκε στην πρύμη...
> αριαδνηminoan.jpg


 Κι ομως ετσι νομιζα οτι θα γινοταν καποτε

----------


## ndimitr93

> και ομως το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ηρθε στην ελλαδα χαρη στις ενεργειες ανθρωπων της μινοαν!αυτο για την ιστορια...
> ονομα εδω εννοειται οτι δεν αλλαζει μιας και εχουν βγει αλλες δυο αριαδνες απ αυτη την εταιρεια οποτε ειναι σημα κατατεθεν!
> Υ.Γ.η πλωρη ειναι λιγο αλα κρουιζ ευρωπη ε?!


Η πλώρη είναι όπως και πριν...δεν πειράχτηκε καθόλου....απλά φαίνεται έτσι... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> και ομως το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ηρθε στην ελλαδα χαρη στις ενεργειες ανθρωπων της μινοαν!αυτο για την ιστορια...
> ονομα εδω εννοειται οτι δεν αλλαζει μιας και εχουν βγει αλλες δυο αριαδνες απ αυτη την εταιρεια οποτε ειναι σημα κατατεθεν!
> Υ.Γ.η πλωρη ειναι λιγο αλα κρουιζ ευρωπη ε?!


 Μην συγρινουμε την πλωρακλα με του cruise.Καλοπροαιρετα παντα φιλε Μιλτιαδη

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Να το λοιπόν το Παναγιά Θαλασσινή με τα χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways και το όνομα ''ΒΟΛΙΣ''
pthalassini_BOLIS.jpg*
*Την ώρα που έβαζα το όνομα στο πλοίο σκέφτηκα να το κάνω άσπρο με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕL LINES!Κώστα για σένα!!
*pthalassini_άσπρη.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> *Να το λοιπόν το Παναγιά Θαλασσινή με τα χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways και το όνομα ''ΒΟΛΙΣ''*
> *pthalassini_BOLIS.jpg*
> *Την ώρα που έβαζα το όνομα στο πλοίο σκέφτηκα να το κάνω άσπρο με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕL LINES!Κώστα για σένα!!*
> pthalassini_άσπρη.jpg


 Καλα ε ολες οι ακτοπλοικες εταιριες εχουν περασει απο πανω του :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Η πλώρη είναι όπως και πριν...δεν πειράχτηκε καθόλου....απλά φαίνεται έτσι...





> Μην συγρινουμε την πλωρακλα με του cruise.Καλοπροαιρετα παντα φιλε Μιλτιαδη


 νταξει!!μην βαρατε! :Very Happy: ειναι που τωρα που πλησιαζει ο καιρος του για να μας ερθει το θηριο,το βλεπω παντου.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Να το λοιπόν το Παναγιά Θαλασσινή με τα χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways και το όνομα ''ΒΟΛΙΣ''
> pthalassini_BOLIS.jpg*
> *Την ώρα που έβαζα το όνομα στο πλοίο σκέφτηκα να το κάνω άσπρο με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕL LINES!Κώστα για σένα!!
> *pthalassini_άσπρη.jpg


Βλέπω τσαπατσουλιές στα σινιάλα....τσ τσ τσ....Γιαννη το προσωπικό σου θέλει ξύλο...... :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Βλέπω τσαπατσουλιές στα σινιάλα....τσ τσ τσ....Γιαννη το προσωπικό σου θέλει ξύλο......


*Συνάδελφε το προσωπικό είναι και άπειρο(πολύ άπειρο) και είναι στην δουλειά μόνο μία βδομάδα....Θα επανέλθουμε.....(με πιο προσεχτική δουλειά)*

----------


## ndimitr93

> νταξει!!μην βαρατε!ειναι που τωρα που πλησιαζει ο καιρος του για να μας ερθει το θηριο,το βλεπω παντου..


Βέβαια....και εγώ έτσι είχα πάθει με τον ΕΛΥΡΟ αλλά όχι και έτσι...μίλτο απαράδεκτος!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## Leo

Από εμένα, λόγω απουσίας μου χθές, θα ήθελα να πώ ένα μπράβο σε όλους και για όλα. Ξεχωρίζω 2 μετασκευές και τις χαρακτηρίζω πολύ δυνατές η καλύτερη *αυτή* και μετά αυτή. Η Παναγία Θαλασσινή μου αρέσει με τα ορίτζιναλ χρώματα που φοράει τώρα, επίσης και με το όνομα της που δένει με τα χρώματα της. Τα χρώματα που της φορέσατε είναι με καλά, απλά εγώ την προτιμώ  όπως σας την περιέγραψα, να με συμπαθάς Γιάννη μου αλλά έχει μια δόση υπερβολής το όνομα Βολίς  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Ξαναλέω μπράβο σε όλους εσάς που μας δίνετε την ευκαιρία να βλέπουμε τα πλοία με άλλα χρώματα και σινιάλα.

----------


## laz94

Το νέο πλοίο της Nel!!!! :Very Happy: 
Η φωτο είναι του ndimitr93!

P3253927_38631152009.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ενδιαφέρον!*

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το νέο πλοίο της Nel!!!!
> Η φωτο είναι του ndimitr93!



Mια διόρθωση μόνο!Ερεσσός γράφεται!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> *Να το λοιπόν το Παναγιά Θαλασσινή με τα χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways και το όνομα ''ΒΟΛΙΣ''
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54990*
> *Την ώρα που έβαζα το όνομα στο πλοίο σκέφτηκα να το κάνω άσπρο με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕL LINES!Κώστα για σένα!!
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54991


ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ HELLENIC SEAWAYS!!!!

----------


## laz94

> Mια διόρθωση μόνο!Ερεσσός γράφεται!


Ουψ!!! Συγνώμη!! :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:
Το διόρθωσα! :Smile:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το νέο πλοίο της Blue Star Ferries που θα δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Βενετία.* 

*Η αρχική φωτογραφία ανήκει στο χρήστη "ελμεψη" και είναι ανεβασμένη στη Nautilia Gallery.* 

*Εδώ link για την αρχική φωτογραφία* 


BLUE STAR III.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> *Το νέο πλοίο της Blue Star Ferries που θα δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Βενετία. 
> 
> Η αρχική φωτογραφία ανήκει στο χρήστη "ελμεψη" και είναι ανεβασμένη στη Nautilia Gallery. 
> 
> Εδώ link για την αρχική φωτογραφία*



To κανες άλλο πλοίο!!! :Surprised:  Μπραβο!!!

----------


## Leo

Ομολογώ είναι ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση. Μπράβο  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> *Το νέο πλοίο της Blue Star Ferries που θα δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Βενετία.* 
> 
> *Η αρχική φωτογραφία ανήκει στο χρήστη "ελμεψη" και είναι ανεβασμένη στη Nautilia Gallery.* 
> 
> *Εδώ link για την αρχική φωτογραφία* 
> 
> 
> BLUE STAR III.jpg


Καμία σχέση με το αρχικό! Πολύ ωραίο! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σας ευχαριστώ όλους . Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι θυμίζει λίγο τα σουπερφαστ. Πρόκειται για διασταύρωση BLUE STAR I & IONIAN QUEEN με κάποια στοιχεία από CRISTAL.*

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που το κάνει ξεχωριστό είναι η καραβολατρική, πανοραμική τσιμινιέρα του. " Όταν έρθει στα νέρα μας θα γίνει το στέκι του ναυτιλία αυτός ο χώρος "  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> Αυτό που το κάνει ξεχωριστό είναι η καραβολατρική, πανοραμική τσιμινιέρα του. " Όταν έρθει στα νέρα μας θα γίνει το στέκι του ναυτιλία αυτός ο χώρος "


Χαχαχα! Αυτό είναι σίγουρο! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Ο στόλος της NOVA FERRIES ανανεώνεται συνεχώς...έτσι σας παρουσιάζει το νέο απόκτημά του *PHEIDON* σύμφωνα με την τακτική της εταιρείας να ονομάζει τα πλοία της με ονόματα που αρχίζουν με Φ... Η αρχική φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Trakman...
dion solomosNOVA.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ο στόλος της NOVA FERRIES ανανεώνεται συνεχώς...έτσι σας παρουσιάζει το νέο απόκτημά του PHILINOS σύμφωνα με την τακτική της εταιρείας να ονομάζει τα πλοία της με ονόματα που αρχίζουν με Φ... Η αρχική φωτογραφία ανήκει στον καπετάνιο μας
*P1100368_213728122008.jpg

----------


## laz94

> *Ο στόλος της NOVA FERRIES ανανεώνεται συνεχώς...έτσι σας παρουσιάζει το νέο απόκτημά του PHILINOS σύμφωνα με την τακτική της εταιρείας να ονομάζει τα πλοία της με ονόματα που αρχίζουν με Φ... Η αρχική φωτογραφία ανήκει στον καπετάνιο μας*
> P1100368_213728122008.jpg


 
Τςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!! Τέλειο! Μπράβο Γιάννη!! :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πάρα πολύ ωραία τα δύο νέα πλοία  της NOVA FERRIES.* 

*Εδώ ένα άλλο πλοίο που το προορίζω να κάνει παρέα  με το BLUE STAR III στη γραμμή της Βενετίας.* 

*Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι δική μου και θα την βάλω σύντομα στη γκαλερί.* 

P8260031.JPG

----------


## laz94

Εδω το Superfast I για να μοιάζει με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της εταιρίας!!!
Η αρχική φωτογραφία ειναι του .voyager από την photo gallery...

DSC02725_9441112008.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Εδω το Superferry I για να μοιάζει με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της εταιρίας!!!
> Η αρχική φωτογραφία ειναι του .voyager από την photo gallery...


*Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια Λάζαρε!!Μόνο που το όνομα του είναι Superfast I και όχι Superferry I...Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι..*

----------


## laz94

> *Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια Λάζαρε!!Μόνο που το όνομα του είναι Superfast I και όχι Superferry I...Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι..*


Ναι το διόρθωσα!!! :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστώ! :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Fedra Palace!!!
Η φωτο είναι του Nikos V.

DSC02610_resize_592822122008.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Εκπεμπω S.O.S. ολοι οι κυριοι ελαιχρωμματιστες μετασκευαστες οπως προλαβουν στα ναυπηγεια τους για την μετασκευη του φορτηγου HELLENIC VOYAGER για λογαριασμο της ΑΝΕΚ LINES οπου θα δρομολογηθει στο Αιγαιο!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εκπεμπω S.O.S. ολοι οι κυριοι ελαιχρωμματιστες μετασκευαστες οπως προλαβουν στα ναυπηγεια τους για την μετασκευη του φορτηγου HELLENIC VOYAGER για λογαριασμο της ΑΝΕΚ LINES οπου θα δρομολογηθει στο Αιγαιο!!!!!!!!!


Φίλε Λεωνίδα, εδώ Νίκος....έλαβα το SOS αλλά έχουμε κάνει ήδη προσπάθειες....δες μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω.... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Leonida το βρήκα.....Ορίστε!! Αν θες κάποια αλλαγή πές το... :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

> Leonida το βρήκα.....Ορίστε!! Αν θες κάποια αλλαγή πές το...



Λοιπον...Θα ηθελα τσιμινιερα Ελυρου και πρυμη μπαλκονατη και οχι κουτι !  :Very Happy: 

Ευχαριστω !  :Cool:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Λοιπον...Θα ηθελα τσιμινιερα Ελυρου και πρυμη μπαλκονατη και οχι κουτι ! 
> 
> Ευχαριστω !


Τσιμινιέρα Έλυρου και πρυμη μπαλκονάτη δεν πάνε μαζί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leonidas

> Τσιμινιέρα Έλυρου και πρυμη μπαλκονάτη δεν πάνε μαζί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Χαχαχαχα...
Οκ κανε μια τσιμινιερα στυλ αριαδνη!
Και τα μπαλκονια !  :Razz:

----------


## stolos

> Εκπεμπω S.O.S. ολοι οι κυριοι ελαιχρωμματιστες μετασκευαστες οπως προλαβουν στα ναυπηγεια τους για την μετασκευη του φορτηγου HELLENIC VOYAGER για λογαριασμο της ΑΝΕΚ LINES οπου θα δρομολογηθει στο Αιγαιο!!!!!!!!!




Ορίστε ένα δείγμα.
Από το gallery

----------


## ndimitr93

Για να δούμε πως θα είναι μετά την αλλαγή σινιάλων....Αρχική φωτογραφία του Dimitris T.......
highspeed 1ανεκ α'.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> Για να δούμε πως θα είναι μετά την αλλαγή σινιάλων....Αρχική φωτογραφία του Dimitris T.......
> highspeed 1ανεκ α'.jpg


 Καθολου ασχημο.Oποτε μπορεις κανε και μια δοκιμη να το δουμε με μεγαλα ΑΝΕΚ LINES στην μπαντα του αντι για vodafone

----------


## ndimitr93

Προς το παρόν σε μία παρόμοια version Γιάννη.... :Wink: 
highspeed 1ανεκ β'.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> Προς το παρόν σε μία παρόμοια version Γιάννη....
> highspeed 1ανεκ β'.jpg


 Ναι.Ισως το ΑΝΕΚ LINES με μπλε να ταιριαζει καλυτερα.Υπεροχο Νικο

----------


## ndimitr93

Και η έκδοση με το ολόμπαντο _ANEK LINES_...... :Wink: 
highspeed 1ανεκ γ'.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> Και η έκδοση με το ολόμπαντο _ANEK LINES_......
> highspeed 1ανεκ γ'.jpg


 Αυτος εισαι Νικο.Υπεροχο.Μαλλον ετσι θα το δουμε

----------


## leonidas

Μπραβο Νικο για τις προσπαθειες σου!
Εγω προτιμω με τα μπλε ΑΝΕΚ...

Μπορεις να κανεις και μια προσπαθεια με ΑΣΠΡΑ ?  :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
Αυθεντικα Α.Ν.Ε.Κ. !  :Cool:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*To Easy Cruise Life με τα χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways και με το όνομα Hellenic Cruise 1..
Η φώτο ανήκει στον Nikos V.*
HELLENIC_CRUISE_1.jpg

----------


## laz94

> *To Easy Cruise Life με τα χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways και με το όνομα Hellenic Cruise 1..*
> *Η φώτο ανήκει στον Nikos V.*
> HELLENIC_CRUISE_1.jpg


Πολύ καλή δουλεια! Μπράβο! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μπραβο Νικο για τις προσπαθειες σου!
> Εγω προτιμω με τα μπλε ΑΝΕΚ...
> 
> Μπορεις να κανεις και μια προσπαθεια με ΑΣΠΡΑ ? 
> Αυθεντικα Α.Ν.Ε.Κ. !


Λεωνίδα το έχουμε δοκιμάσει στο 5 παλαιότερα...δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται και τώρα.... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Εμένα στα κόκκινα δεν μμου αρέσει καθόλου πάνω του κανένα σινιάλο της ΑΝΕΚ. Θα δεχόμουν μόνο το μικρό λογότυπο κάτω από το 1 (του highspeed). Σε κόκκινη τσιμινιέρα δεν πάει τίποτα άλλο εκτός από τα δελφινάκια. Τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ είναι άλλα. Για πάμε λίγο πιο ζεστά να δούμε ουσιαστικές αλλαγές πανω στο haispeed 1 ανεξάρτητα από το τι θα γίνει στην πράξη.

----------


## giorgos_249

*"HELLENIC VOYAGER "σε δύο εκδοχες.*

*Είπα να μη χαλάσω την πανέμορφη πλώρη και τον καθρέπτη του πλοίου οπότε και δεν τα πείραξα καθόλου. Απλά έκανα μια μπαλκονάτη πρύμνη πρόσθεσα ένα πανοραμικό κουβούκλιο κάτω από την τσιμινιέρα.*

*Στην πρώτη εκδοχή μπορείτε να δείτε το πλοίο με τσιμινιέρα τύπου HELLENIC SPIRIT κάπως διαφορετική , και στη δεύτερη με την κανονική του τσιμινιέρα.* 

*Οι φωτογραφίες στη γκαλερί δε με βοήθησαν , οποτε δανείστηκα μια φωτογραφία που ανήκει στον Trakman από το θέμα του πλοίου. Παρακαλώ το φίλο Trakman να με συγχωρέσει....* 

hellenic voyager ii.jpg

hellenic vayager 1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

H δεύτερη σκίζει!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> H δεύτερη σκίζει!


ΟΝΤΩΣ Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Κάποτε είχα κάνει εναν ελαιοχρωματισμό ο οποίος δεν είχε πετύχει αρκετά...για αυτό το ξαναθέσαμε το ζήτημα επί της τραπέζης, και βγήκε αυτό...
Superfast XII Minoan Lines.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Οι μαύρες γραμμές από τα πλάγια να γίνουν άσπρες... :Wink: 
Δεν του παέι το μαύρο..

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ευχαριστώ τους "Apostolos" & "FLYING CAT II" για τα καλά σχόλια*

*Εδώ ένα από τα ομορφότερα πλοία της SEAFRANCE , το SEAFRANCE RODIN έτοιμο για να μπει στη γραμμή Πειραιά - Δωδεκάνησα.* 

*Η αρχική φωτογραφία ανήκει στον voyager ,και είναι ανεβασμένη στη γκαλερί.* 

*Σχετικά με τη μετασκευή του SUPERFAST ( προηγούμενη σελίδα ) θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τον AKIS D .* 

penelope b.jpg

----------


## Leo

Υποθέτω αυτό είναι ένα ο απόγονος της Πηνελόπης Α, που θα μπει στο νέο κελιστό λιμάνι της Ραφήνας?   :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*




 Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Leo


Υποθέτω αυτό είναι ένα ο απόγονος της Πηνελόπης Α, που θα μπει στο νέο κελιστό λιμάνι της Ραφήνας?  


Πολύ θα το ήθελα αλλά πέφτει λίγο μεγάλο (185 μέτρα) για τη γραμμή Ραφήνα - ¶νδρος - Τήνος - Μύκονο...

Γι' αυτό το λόγο θα μπει στα Δωδεκάνησα από Πειραιά  (και ένα δρομολογιο την εβδομάδα από Ραφήνα για Σύρο - Θήρα - Πάτμο - Λέρο - Κάλυμνο - Κω - Ρόδο - Κάρπαθο - Κάσο - Χανιά - Σύρο - Πειραιά )*

----------


## artmios sintihakis

'Οντως οι μάυρες γραμμές δεν του παν.....εχει επιχειρήσει κάποος να κάνει το αντίθετο????Ασ πούμε το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ με τα χρώματα της ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ???Αν μπορει καποιος κ του είναι εύκολο ας το κάνει να δούμε πως είναι κ αυτο το βαπόρι με τα σινιάλα της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> 'Οντως οι μάυρες γραμμές δεν του παν.....εχει επιχειρήσει κάποος να κάνει το αντίθετο????Ασ πούμε το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ με τα χρώματα της ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ???Αν μπορει καποιος κ του είναι εύκολο ας το κάνει να δούμε πως είναι κ αυτο το βαπόρι με τα σινιάλα της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ!!


Με βάζεις σε σκέψεις!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> 'Οντως οι μάυρες γραμμές δεν του παν.....εχει επιχειρήσει κάποος να κάνει το αντίθετο????Ασ πούμε το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ με τα χρώματα της ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ???Αν μπορει καποιος κ του είναι εύκολο ας το κάνει να δούμε πως είναι κ αυτο το βαπόρι με τα σινιάλα της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ!!





> Με βάζεις σε σκέψεις!!!!!!!


 οχχχιιιιιι!!!!μηηηηη!!λυπηθειτε με!!!!:-o :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> οχχχιιιιιι!!!!μηηηηη!!λυπηθειτε με!!!!:-o


Φιλε ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗΣ κ εγω το σκεφτηκα πολυ σοβαρα για να το θεσω ως πρότταση για μετασκευή αλλα είμαι πολύ περίεργος ρε γαμώτο......παρα πολυ περίεργος!!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Φιλε ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗΣ κ εγω το σκεφτηκα πολυ σοβαρα για να το θεσω ως πρότταση για μετασκευή αλλα είμαι πολύ περίεργος ρε γαμώτο......παρα πολυ περίεργος!!!!


ενταξει τοτε αρτεμη..ας γινει οτι ειναι να γινει.. :Wink: ευτυχως που ολα αυτα δεν γινονται στην πραγματικοτητα και φυσικα που ειναι καλος κι ο μαστορας! :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

Μίλτο και Αρτέμη σας το παρουσιάζω χωρίς λωρίδα.....αύριο γτ είμαι πτώμα.... :Wink:  Φωτογραφία του Orion V
φαιστος παλας superfast.jpg
Καληνύχτα....

----------


## leonidas

> Μίλτο και Αρτέμη σας το παρουσιάζω χωρίς λωρίδα.....αύριο γτ είμαι πτώμα.... Φωτογραφία του Orion V
> φαιστος παλας superfast.jpg
> Καληνύχτα....



Καληνυχτα και σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!  :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Μίλτο και Αρτέμη σας το παρουσιάζω χωρίς λωρίδα.....αύριο γτ είμαι πτώμα.... Φωτογραφία του Orion V
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56203
> Καληνύχτα....


Μαμά μου......τέλος!!αυτα τα βαπόρια εχουν γεννηθεί για να φοράν μόνο τα σινιάλα των μινωικών γραμμών κ κανένα άλλο!!Καλούτσικο είναι...Φίλε ndimitr93 σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ!!!!!Μου έλυσες την περιέργια!

----------


## ndimitr93

Η NOVA ferries ανακοινώνει την αγορά δύο ακόμα πλοίων που θα δραστηριοποιηθούν στο Αιγαίο...Πρόκειται για τα
ΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ (ex ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ)
Dimitroula_NOVA FEROUSA.jpg
και
ΦΙΝΕΥΣ (ex ΡΟΜΙΝΛΝΤΑ)
ρομιλνταNOVA PHINEUS.jpg
Τα πλοία υπέστησαν πλήρη ανακαινισμό σε εσωτερικούς χώρους και αλλαγή μηχανών...
Αναμένεται να δρομολογηθούν από 1-11-2009.....

----------


## leonidas

> Η NOVA ferries ανακοινώνει την αγορά δύο ακόμα πλοίων που θα δραστηριοποιηθούν στο Αιγαίο...Πρόκειται για τα
> ΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ (ex ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ)
> Dimitroula_NOVA FEROUSA.jpg
> και
> ΦΙΝΕΥΣ (ex ΡΟΜΙΝΛΝΤΑ)
> ρομιλνταNOVA PHINEUS.jpg
> Τα πλοία υπέστησαν πλήρη ανακαινισμό σε εσωτερικούς χώρους και αλλαγή μηχανών...
> Αναμένεται να δρομολογηθούν από 1-11-2009.....



Χαχαχαχαχαχα...Τα GA στα κοκκινα!  :Surprised: :shock:
Αριστη προσπαθεια Νικο!!!  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Ο κύριος Λεφάκης κινείται γρήγορα στην αγορά και μπαίνει σε γραμμές-φιλέτα!!!
Αγοράζει άλλο ένα συμβατικό πλοίο το οποίο θα υποστεί αναικαίνιση και αλλαγή μηχανών και δύο monohull ταχύπλοα που θα σαρ'ωσουν το Αιγαίο...
Αναλυτικά:
ΦΙΝΤΥΣ (ex ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ)
ανθημαριναNOVA PHINTIS.jpg

ΦΙΛΛΙΣ Ι (ex SPEEDRUNNER IV)
speedrunner 4 NOVA PHILLIS.jpg

ΦΙΛΛΙΣ ΙI (ex SPEEDRUNNER III)
speedrunner 3 NOVA PHILLIS2.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> Ο κύριος Λεφάκης κινείται γρήγορα στην αγορά και μπαίνει σε γραμμές-φιλέτα!!!
> Αγοράζει άλλο ένα συμβατικό πλοίο το οποίο θα υποστεί αναικαίνιση και αλλαγή μηχανών και δύο monohull ταχύπλοα που θα σαρ'ωσουν το Αιγαίο...
> Αναλυτικά:
> ΦΙΝΤΥΣ (ex ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ)
> ανθημαριναNOVA PHINTIS.jpg
> 
> ΦΙΛΛΙΣ Ι (ex SPEEDRUNNER IV)
> speedrunner 4 NOVA PHILLIS.jpg
> 
> ...


 Θα μεινει και κανενα καραβι στην ακτοπλοια απο αλλη εταιρια ή θα μας τα παρει ολα η nova ferries??? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Η NOVA FERRIES ενημερώνει το επιβατηγό κοινό για την δρομολόγηση των πλοίων της σε γραμμές του Αργοσαρωνικού και του Αιγαίου…

ΦΟΙΒΟΣ: Πειραιάς-Αίγινα-Πόρος…5 δρομολόγια ημερησίως
ΦΑΙΔΡΑ: Πειραιάς-Σουβάλα…4 δρομολόγια ημερησίως
ΦΕΙΔΩΝ: Πειραιάς-Κύθνος-Σέριφος-Σίφνος-Μήλος και επιστροφή…1 δρομολόγιο καθημερινά
ΦΙΛΙΝΟΣ: Ραφήνα-¶νδρος-Τήνος-Μύκονος και επιστροφή…1 δρομολόγιο την ημέρα
ΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ: Πειραιάς-Πάτμος-Λέρος-Κάλυμνος-Κως-Ρόδος και επιστροφή…3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα
ΦΙΝΕΥΣ: Πειραιάς-Πάτμος-Λέρος-Κάλυμνος-Κως-Ρόδος και επιστροφή…3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα
ΦΙΝΤΥΣ: Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Ίος-Σαντορίνη-Ανάφη και επιστροφή…6 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα
ΦΙΛΛΙΣ Ι: Πειραιάς-Σύρος-Τήνος-Μύκονος και επιστροφή…6 σρομολόγια την εβδομάδα
ΦΙΛΛΙΣ ΙΙ: Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη και επιστροφή…6 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ με κάποιες αλλαγές . Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι του sylver23 ( apo Nautilia Gallery.) .*

----------


## Thanasis89

Μα να μην σουλουπώνεται αυτό το πλοίο με τίποτα...  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Μα να μην σουλουπώνεται αυτό το πλοίο με τίποτα...


 
Θανάση σολουπωμένο ήτανε και εμείς στην Ελλάδα το ξεσουλουπώσαμε τότε του το κάναμε 50/50 (παλιό/καινούργιο). Εδώ τα παιδιά προσπαθούνε να μαζέψουνε τα αμάζευτα....

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτό εννοώ κάπτεν μου... Τα παιδιά προσπαθούν να μαζέψουν τα αμάζευτα της SAOS...  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ με κάποιες αλλαγές . Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι του sylver23 ( apo Nautilia Gallery.) .*


καλη και φιλοτιμη η προσπαθεια....ομως οτι και να κανεις ειναι λιγο δυσκολο........το βαπορι για να στρωσει θελει κατι αναλογο με αυτο του θεσαλονικη που ειχαν πει οτι θα κανουν

----------


## giorgos_249

> καλη και φιλοτιμη η προσπαθεια....ομως οτι και να κανεις ειναι λιγο δυσκολο........το βαπορι για να στρωσει θελει κατι αναλογο με αυτο του θεσαλονικη που ειχαν πει οτι θα κανουν


*Μια και το ανέφερες είπα η επόμενή μου μετασκευή να είναι το Θεσσαλονίκη σύμφωνα με αυτό το σχέδιο. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το θέμα του πλοίου και ανήκει στον BEN BRUCE. Ευχαριστώ τον Giovanaut για την παροχή του σχεδίου και του αφιερώνω αυτήν την προσπάθεια.* 

THESSALONIKI NEW.jpg

----------


## Leo

Πολύ προχωρημένο το βρίσκω Γιώργο.... το πλωριό κομμάτι το βλέπω λίγο εξωπραγματικό. Γέφυρα χωρίς φτερα? άλμπουρο? Λίγο για μέγα γιώτ μου κάνει...  :Wink: , με σινιάλα ΣΑΟΣ?

----------


## Eng

> Πολύ προχωρημένο το βρίσκω Γιώργο.... το πλωριό κομμάτι το βλέπω λίγο εξωπραγματικό. Γέφυρα χωρίς φτερα? άλμπουρο? Λίγο για μέγα γιώτ μου κάνει... , με σινιάλα ΣΑΟΣ?


Αχ..πανε αυτες οι υπεροχεσ βραδιεσ στα σκαλια της βαρδιολας..
Παει ο ρομαντισμος!!!

----------


## kapas

> *Μια και το ανέφερες είπα η επόμενή μου μετασκευή να είναι το Θεσσαλονίκη σύμφωνα με αυτό το σχέδιο. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το θέμα του πλοίου και ανήκει στον BEN BRUCE. Ευχαριστώ τον Giovanaut για την παροχή του σχεδίου και του αφιερώνω αυτήν την προσπάθεια.* 
> 
> THESSALONIKI NEW.jpg


οπα!! κατι προσγειωθηκε στο λιμανι!!! χαχα... μπραβο φιλε, εχεις φαντασια! :Razz:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά λόγια.*

*Η αρχική μη αλλαγμένη φωτογραφία ανήκει στον BEN BRUCE και προέρχεται από το θέμα του πλοίου.* 

*ΤΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΣΕ ΔΥΟ ΕΚΔΟΧΕΣ:*

*Στο πρώτο συνημμένο αρχείο το πλοίο είναι όπως θα γίνει (....... η τουλάχιστον θα γινόταν ) σύμφωνα με αυτό το ναυπηγικό σχέδιο. Είναι φτιαγμένο όσο πιο πιστά στο σχέδιο μπορούσα. (είναι το ίδιο με το σχέδιο στο μήνυμα #1432)*

*Στο δεύτερο αρχείο μπορείτε να δείτε το όμορφο γιαπωνέζικο φορτηγό σαν ΕΓ/ΟΓ όπως εγώ θα το προτιμούσα. Θα ήθελα να δρομολογηθεί στα Δωδεκάνησα.* 

THESSALONIKI NEW.jpg

THESSALONIKI SAOS FERRIES.jpg

----------


## Leo

Επειδή με τις εξηγήσεις σου μας έπεισες ότι δεν έχεις "τρελαθεί" αλλά δουλεύεις με σύστημα και μεράκι. Θα σου δώσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου Γιώργο. Μπράβο σου.

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιώργο έτσι εξηγείται... Η ΣΑΟΣ σοβαρή μετασκευή ; Δύσκολο... Ήθελα να ήξερα παραγματικά στην περίπτωση του Μακεδονία τι είχαν στο μυαλό τους αν είχαν αυτό για το Θεσσαλονίκη... Ουφ τι εφιάλτης ήταν αυτός...  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Προτιμώ το δεύτερο!!!

----------


## leonidas

Και ναι!
Τα αμαζευτα μαζευονται!!!!
*ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΥΡΟΣ*  :Very Happy: 

THESSALONIKI SAOS FERRIES.jpg

----------


## Leo

Οπααααα, τα πήρε ο Λεωνίδας....  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Λεωνίδα πήρες μπρος βλέπω ε??? Μπράβο!!!! Εξαιρετική προσπάθεια!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ με τα σινιάλα των Μινωικών και αλλαγμένη πλώρη και πρύμη :Wink: .......φωτογραφία του mastrokostas.....
λισσοςMINOAN.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ με τα σινιάλα των Μινωικών και αλλαγμένη πλώρη και πρύμη.......φωτογραφία του mastrokostas.....
> λισσοςMINOAN.jpg


 Λειπε το highspeed στις μπαντες :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink: .Ομορφο παντως το ΛΙΣΣΑΚΙ

----------


## ndimitr93

> Λειπε το highspeed στις μπαντες.Ομορφο παντως το ΛΙΣΣΑΚΙ


Σκόπιμα δεν μπήκε!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## kapas

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ με τα σινιάλα των Μινωικών και αλλαγμένη πλώρη και πρύμη.......φωτογραφία του mastrokostas.....
> λισσοςMINOAN.jpg


αν σου πω οτι μου αρεσει τι θα μου πεις??  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  βεβαια λιιιιγο δεν μου αρεσει ο ελυρος πισω αλλα γενικα ειναι ωραιο!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> αν σου πω οτι μου αρεσει τι θα μου πεις??  βεβαια λιιιιγο δεν μου αρεσει ο ελυρος πισω αλλα γενικα ειναι ωραιο!!


Αν δεν βάλουμε ΕΛΥΡΟ χαλάει η παράδοση...... :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## leonidas

> Οπααααα, τα πήρε ο Λεωνίδας....





> Λεωνίδα πήρες μπρος βλέπω ε??? Μπράβο!!!! Εξαιρετική προσπάθεια!!!!!




Σας ευχαριστω πολυ φιλοι μου για τα καλα σας λογια!
Πραγματι τα ''πηρα'' Λεο γιατι ειχε καταντησει σαν ξενοδοχειο στο Λας Βεγκας !  :Cool: 

Και θα συνεχισω στο εργο μου... :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ με τα σινιάλα των Μινωικών και αλλαγμένη πλώρη και πρύμη.......φωτογραφία του mastrokostas.....
> λισσοςMINOAN.jpg


Εμένα πάλι γιατί μου αρέσει όπως είναι???

----------


## cpt babis

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ με τα σινιάλα των Μινωικών και αλλαγμένη πλώρη και πρύμη.......φωτογραφία του mastrokostas.....
> λισσοςMINOAN.jpg


 Ωραιο Νικολα!!!!
Μ΄αρεσει!!!
΄

----------


## leonidas

ΦΑΙΔΩΝ  :Very Happy: 

λισσοςMINOAN.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Παραγγελιά για τον Απόστολο... :Razz: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57986

----------


## Leo

Έτσι όπως το πρωτοείδα, σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί είναι το Colour Fantasy της Colour Lines... Δεν έχω να σχολιάσω την δουλειά της μετασκευής, αυτή είναι δεδομένα άψογη. Εύχομαι η νέα διοίκηση της ΝΕΛ να σας φέρει τέλεια πλοία  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leonardos.B

Μία αποψη.Η φωτογραφία είναι του αγαπητού TRAKMAN  απο το gallery.

f1.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Wow!!!Εξαιρετικότατος!!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Apostolos

> Παραγγελιά για τον Απόστολο...


Αντε τώρα να πεί ο Στέφανος ότι δέν του αρέσουν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια!

----------


## Νaval22

χαχαχα αυτο θα πω δεν αλλάζω.......... :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

και εδω ενα εγκλημα που το ειχα κανει πριν πολλα χρονια,οταν ακομα εκανε το ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΣΑΜΟΣ και ειχε τα λογοτυπα της ΤΙΜ.....ΑEOLOS EXPRESS λοιπον και VENTOURIS SEA LINES highspeed......
αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα στον giorgos.... τον Βεντουρολατρη :Wink: 

η φωτογραφια ειναι δικη μου απο το εξωχικο μου στη Ναξο
(στο αμπραμ για τους γνωστες :Wink: )

----------


## leonidas

Παιδια...σαν να το βλεπω το θεμα να μην  εχει τα ''πανω'' του τελευταια... :Razz: 

Λοιπον, εγω βαζω μια οχι και τοσο θα ελεγα μετασκευη αλλα σαν διορθωση, ή κατι τετοιο... :Very Happy: 

ΕΓ/ΟΓ SUPERFAST I 

IMG_6287.JPG

η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου voyager.

----------


## Leo

Απουσιάζουν εκτός έδρας οι εργάτες των ναυπηγείων και οι ναυπηγοί, όμως μαζεύουν υλικό και ιδέες για εκρίξεις τις επόμενες μέρες...

----------


## Speedkiller

Ο αντικαταστάτης του Μυτιλήνη για την ετήσια...
(παραγγελία από τον sylver να το μετασκευάσω...Δεν του είπα όμως για τα συνιάλα....  :Razz: :mrgreen :Smile: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59779
Οriginal foto 

πηγή

----------


## Leo

Ευτυχώς ευτυχώς το σουλούπωσες Κώστα!! Συγνώμη δηλαδή, είπαμε..... αλλά όχι να μας πάρει και την αίγλη της τσιμινιεράκλας του Θεόφιλου αυτό το έκτρωμα που φορύσε στην original φώτο.... έλεος!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Αψογος!!Ευχαριστώ!!

(υ.γ την πηγή στην συμπλήρωσα)

----------


## Leonardos.B

Ωραιότατο.(Δεν θα σηκώσει ομως την Ελληνική σημαία?) :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ευτυχώς ευτυχώς το σουλούπωσες Κώστα!! Συγνώμη δηλαδή, είπαμε..... αλλά όχι να μας πάρει και την αίγλη της τσιμινιεράκλας του Θεόφιλου αυτό το έκτρωμα που φορύσε στην original φώτο.... έλεος!!!


Το Dana Anglia, ειναι απο τα ασχημοτερα πλοια που εχω δει ποτε (πανυψηλη τσιμινιερα)! Τωρα, απ'οτι λεει το Fakta, ειναι παροπλισμενο στο St Nazaire!

----------


## Speedkiller

Δολύχι στον Πειραιά...Ικαριώτικη έμπνευση... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59869

Original photo:

----------


## sylver23

Ευχαριστώ τον Κώστα για τις ώρες που έφαγε για την Ικαριώτικη εμπνευση.

Το όνομα του πλοίου (Δολύχι) είναι η αρχαία ονομασία της Ικαρίας.
Η σημαία μετά το Ιkaria Seaways είναι της Ελευθέρας πολιτείας Ικαρίας (1912) και το σινιάλο της τσιμινιέρας είναι απο το γλυπτό που βρίσκεται στον Αγ Κήρυκο -Τα φτερά του Ικάρου!

Και πάλι ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Κώστα για την εξαιρετική δουλειά

----------


## Leo

Επειδή συνήθως εκφέρω άποψη στο θέμα κι επειδή η δουλειά του Κώστα είναι όπως πάντα άψογη, εμένα δεν μου αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα. Ούτε το ονόμα, παρόλες τις επεξηγήσεις του sylver23, ούτε το λευκό του πάει σε αυτό το look. Για τα δικά μου μάτια το βαθύ (navy) blue που τώρα φοράει νομίζω του πάει περισσότερο. Παρόλα αυτά στα λευκά με τα σινιάλα της Ventouris Sea Lines μου άρεσε επίσης. 'Ισως επειδή το είχα με αυτά τα σινιάλα στο VS.

----------


## sylver23

αχ τι να πω...αν ο ανθρωπος δεν έχει γουστο!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Mad: 


**Με του βεντουρη τα σινιαλα και εμενα μου άρεσε αλλά σε αυτήν την μετασκευη μαρέσει καλύτερα γιατί βρωμάει ικαρία  

**μαστροκωστα την γνώμη σου...

----------


## giorgos....

> και εδω ενα εγκλημα που το ειχα κανει πριν πολλα χρονια,οταν ακομα εκανε το ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΣΑΜΟΣ και ειχε τα λογοτυπα της ΤΙΜ.....ΑEOLOS EXPRESS λοιπον και VENTOURIS SEA LINES highspeed......
> αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα στον giorgos.... τον Βεντουρολατρη
> 
> η φωτογραφια ειναι δικη μου απο το εξωχικο μου στη Ναξο
> (στο αμπραμ για τους γνωστες)



χα..χα.. αυτό να δώ και τότε, θα τα έχω δεί όλα..
Σοβαρά πάντως θα μου άρεσε να δώ κάτι τέτοιο..
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως και να σου πώ την αλήθεια θα μπορούσε αυτή η φωτογραφία να μπεί άνετα σε διαφημηστικό.. φαίνεται πέρα για πέρα αληθινή..

----------


## Apostolos

> Δολύχι στον Πειραιά...Ικαριώτικη έμπνευση...


Γιατί δέν ρίχνεις ένα κλείσιμο στο πρώτο ντέκ κάτω απο τις τσιμινιέρες να βγάλεις τις βάρκες και να αλλάξεις την κλίση των τζαμιών της γέφυρας πρός τα μπροστα???

----------


## sylver23

Βρε τόσο καιρό φωνάζεις για τα κουτιά και πας τώρα να μου χαλάσεις τον καυμένο τον πήγασσο??

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Μία εκδοχή με τα χρώματα της HSW
HSC_Viking.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φίλε aegeanspeedlines, η προσπάθεια σου μεταφέρθηκε εδώ που είναι το σωστό θέμα.

----------


## TOM

Η ΑΝΕΚ ΔΕΝ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΟΥΙΖ ΓΙΟΥΡΩΠΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ 2 ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΠ'ΤΗΝ GRANDI NAVI VELOCI TO LA SUPERBA  KAI TO LA SUPREMA. TO ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΗΔΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΚΙΝΓΚ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΙΕΡΟΜΕΝΟ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΜΑΣ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΒΑΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΘΩΣ  Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ  ΒΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΚΟΝΑ. ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΩΡΗΤΗΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΡΟΥΙΖ ΓΙΟΥΡΩΠΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ . ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ
http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=9214288&lang=en

la_superba_2002_6.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Ηellenic Wind...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62510

----------


## .voyager

Όπως πάντα, άψογος, μα δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές πιθανότητες να το δούμε σε αυτά τα χρώματα. Οι φήμες για τους λόγους που στην πραγματικότητα αγόρασε η εταιρία το πλοίο οργιάζουν...  :Cool:

----------


## leonidas

> Ηellenic Wind...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62510


Αριστη μετασκευη !!!

Μπραβο για ακομα μια πολυ πετυχημενη προσπαθεια!  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΥΡΟΣ  :Very Happy:  (ex SMYRIL)

smyril_2005_3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν μας χαλάει, έχει μεγάλη πλώρη και ωραίους χώρους!

----------


## leonidas

> Δέν μας χαλάει, έχει μεγάλη πλώρη και ωραίους χώρους!


Οοοο. ευχαριστω πολυ Αποστολε για το σχολιο σου...

Να παρακαλεσω τους εμπειρους ελαιοχρωμματιστες φοτοσοπ να παρουν το πλοιο και να το κανουν οτι εταιρια θελουν!  :Very Happy: 
Δεκτο !  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά πέτυχες ένα απο τα ποιο αγαπημένα μου νέα πλοία με τα ποιο ομορφότερα χρώματα που θα του ταίριαζαν!

----------


## leonidas

> Απλά πέτυχες ένα απο τα ποιο αγαπημένα μου νέα πλοία με τα ποιο ομορφότερα χρώματα που θα του ταίριαζαν!


Πολυ ωραιο σκαρι ...

Ειναι μοντερνο αλλα με παλιες πινελιες, οπως την πλωρη !  :Very Happy: 

Σκεφτομαι να το κανω NEL...Αμα πετυχει θα το ανεβασω... :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τον Λεωνίδα...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62947

orginal photo:http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/smyril_2005_b_3.htm
Copyright:http://www.faktaomfartyg.se

----------


## leonidas

> Για τον Λεωνίδα...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62947
> 
> orginal photo:http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/smyril_2005_b_3.htm
> Copyright:http://www.faktaomfartyg.se



Ευχαριστω πολυ!
Τελικα το καταφερα και εγω!  :Very Happy: 

smyril_2005_3.jpg

----------


## Leo

> ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΥΡΟΣ  (ex SMYRIL)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62825


Μπράβο Λεωνίδα, τελικά αυτό μου αρέσει γιατί σεβάστηκες τις αναλογίες και το εκανεσ ευάερο, ευήλιο με πολλά πολλά παράθυρα.

Καλά ταξίδια να έχει.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να δώσω συγχαρητήρια στον Λεωνίδα για την μετασκευή του πλοίου!!Μιας και μετασκεύασε με τα χρώματα της HELLENIC SEAWAYS εγώ επέλεξα να το βάψω με τα χρώματα της BLUE STAR FERRIES με το όνομα ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ..
*
*Ξέρω ότι το πλοίο αυτό δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με το ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΟ πλοίο της ΔΑΝΕ αλλά είναι ένα από τα ονόματα που μου αρέσουν πάρα πολύ και γι αυτό το επέλεξα ...*
smyril_2005_3.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μια μετασκευή που ήθελα εδώ κ πολύ καιρό.* 
*Ελπίζω να γίνει σύντομα κανα μπαμ και να το δούμε στην Ελλάδα...*

*Η μη μετασκευασμένη φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το www.faktaomfartyg.se*

----------


## Speedkiller

Μιας και δεν ήξερα πιο θα ήταν το καλύτερο θέμα αποφάσισα να παραθέσω εδώ τον αντκαταστάτη του Μυτιλήνη κατά τη δειάρκεια της ετήσιας επισκευής του...:twisted:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63409

----------


## douzoune

> Μιας και δεν ήξερα πιο θα ήταν το καλύτερο θέμα αποφάσισα να παραθέσω εδώ τον αντκαταστάτη του Μυτιλήνη κατά τη δειάρκεια της ετήσιας επισκευής του...:twisted:


Είσαι απίστευτος!!!! Πανέξυπνο....
Σε μια βάρκα χωρίς τιμόνι και κουπιά πρέπει να βάλουμε όλους αυτούς που ήταν τότε στην ΝΕΛ και ευθύνονται για την σημερινή κατάσταση...

----------


## gtogias

> Μιας και δεν ήξερα πιο θα ήταν το καλύτερο θέμα αποφάσισα να παραθέσω εδώ τον αντκαταστάτη του Μυτιλήνη κατά τη δειάρκεια της ετήσιας επισκευής του...:twisted:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63409


Βλέπω θέλουμε και νεότευκτο. Έχε χάρη που πρόλαβε και έστειλε τα Κύδων, Κάντια και σία σε εξωτικά μέρη.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Βλέπω θέλουμε και νεότευκτο. Έχε χάρη που πρόλαβε και έστειλε τα Κύδων, Κάντια και σία σε εξωτικά μέρη.



Eχω μεγάλες απαιτήσεις όντως..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :evil:

----------


## sylver23

Είσαι απίστευτος Κώστα!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο ο ελαιοχρωματισμός που έκανες είναι καταπληκτικός!!Τα χρώματα των Μινωικών δίνουν έναν άλλο τόνο στο πλοίο!!!Επίσης η φωτογραφία, την οποία επεξεργάστηκες είναι μία από τις δυσκολότερες γωνίες και γι' αυτό πιστεύω ότι ήταν αρκετά δύσκολο να την επεξεργαστείς!!!!*
*Πάντως το αποτέλεσμα είναι απίθανο!!!!ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!*

----------


## seaways_lover

Το Εurocargo Napoli της Grimaldi Lines στα φωτεινα και πανεμορφα χρωματα των Μινωικων.

Trakakis_PB025831_22732112009ml.jpg

Παντως οπως και να εχει το δεξαμενισμο του τον χρειαζεται αμεσα.

Η πρωτοτυπη φωτογραφια ειναι του πολυ καλου φιλου Trakman.

----------


## seaways_lover

> *Γιώργο ο ελαιοχρωματισμός που έκανες είναι καταπληκτικός!!Τα χρώματα των Μινωικών δίνουν έναν άλλο τόνο στο πλοίο!!!Επίσης η φωτογραφία, την οποία επεξεργάστηκες είναι μία από τις δυσκολότερες γωνίες και γι' αυτό πιστεύω ότι ήταν αρκετά δύσκολο να την επεξεργαστείς!!!!*
> *Πάντως το αποτέλεσμα είναι απίθανο!!!!ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!*


Γιαννη μου σ' ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια, αλλα ειχα ξεχασει τον πλαινο καταπελτη στο προηγουμενο ποστ. Το δευτερο ποστ ειναι το σωστο. Ελπιζω να μην εβαλα σε μπελα τους moderator και να μην ειναι δυσκολο να σβυσουν το πρωτο ποστ και να βαλουν στη σειρα τα υπολοιπα... :Surprised: ops:

----------


## .voyager

> Το Εurocargo Napoli της Grimaldi Lines στα φωτεινα και πανεμορφα χρωματα των Μινωικων.


Προφητική  :Wink:  Πολύ καλή δουλειά!

----------


## leonidas

Μπραβο σε όλους σας!
Αλλα καντε και καμια μετασκευη!
Να βαλουμε παντου δρομολογια!
Σε ολο το Αιγαιο!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Αλλαξέ και το μακαρονόμα σε Eurocargo Heraklion!!! Τα δικά μας φορτηγά κουβαλάνε!

----------


## diagoras

> Το Εurocargo Napoli της Grimaldi Lines στα φωτεινα και πανεμορφα χρωματα των Μινωικων.
> 
> Trakakis_PB025831_22732112009ml.jpg
> 
> Παντως οπως και να εχει το δεξαμενισμο του τον χρειαζεται αμεσα.
> 
> Η πρωτοτυπη φωτογραφια ειναι του πολυ καλου φιλου Trakman.


 Πολυ καλη δουλεια φιλε Γιωργο.Μας εχεις συνηθησει σε τετοια αριστουργηματα και παλιοτερα... :Wink:

----------


## seaways_lover

Για τον φίλτατο Απόστολο που το ζήτησε κι εχει και δίκιο!!! Δικό σου φίλε μου  :Wink: 

EUROCARGOHERAKLION.jpg

----------


## Leo

seaways_lover, είσαι καλλιτέχνης, άψογος, τα σέβη μου  :Very Happy: !

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ*

*Η Αυθεντική φωτογραφία προέρχεται από τη γκαλερί.*

----------


## Apostolos

> Για τον φίλτατο Απόστολο που το ζήτησε κι εχει και δίκιο!!! Δικό σου φίλε μου


Σε ευχαριστώ!!!! Ως κλασσικός σπασίκλας θα μου άρεσε με τα παλιά! Και ως μεγαλύτερος σπασίκλας θα πώ: ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΎΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΦΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ! ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΛΥΡΟ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΩΡΑ!
Φιλικά  :Smile:

----------


## f/b delfini

DEN TO EFIAKSA KALA ALLA TO ANEVAZW

----------


## Leo

Για νέος τα πήγες μια χαρά, προσπάθησε κι άλλα, ευκολότερα  :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Ενας νεος* *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για μια αλλη NEL !*theofilos_edited-2.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Καλά, ε... Το τελειοποίησες βλέπω το σχέδιό σου. "Τζιτζί"!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Εχω και κοτερο παμε καμια βολτα? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..χε χε

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά τι να πώ! ¶λλος είναι ο ναυπηγός μας και άλλος κάνει καραβολατρικό πλοίο! Εμείς μαζί σου είμαστε (ναι καρφάκι ειναι αλλά μην παρεξηγηθείτε  :Smile:  )

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *Ενας νεος* *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για μια αλλη NEL !*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63673


Το έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ σοβαρά να στείλεις αυτό το σχέδιο στην ΝΕΛ για περίπτωση (λέμε τώρα) σκεφτεί να ναυπηγήσει κανένα καινούργιο καράβι??
Ίσως να θέλει λίγο διόρθωμα η τσιμενιέρα του..

----------


## theofilos-ship

Για την τσιμινιερα του δεν διαφωνω.Οσο για το σχεδιο Καλη ιδεα αλλα δεν εχω ειδικοτητα Ναυπηγου αλλα μουσικου! Οποτε καθως θα το πηγαινα στην ΝΕΛ θα μου φερνανε Νταουλια στο κεφαλι! Οσο για την αγορα νεου πλοιου ειναι απιθανο(πιστευω).Ας δουμε λιγο τα παλια και στην δευτερα παρουσια εχει ο θεος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## seaways_lover

Αποστολη ελεος!!!
Παρε κι αυτη την εκδοχή!!! :Wink: 
Οχι άλλο Eurocargo!!!!! (οπως "οχι αλλο καρβουνο"...) :Razz: 

EUROCARGOHERAKLION1.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Φιλε *theofilos-ship* το σχεδιο σου ειναι *καταπληκτικο*. Οσο για τα νταουλια, στο κεφαλι της ΝΕΛ φιλε μου, οχι σε σενα!!!! :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Να 'σαι καλα.Αλλα ειπα να μην κραξω:?

----------


## .voyager

Εμένα μ' αρέσει το Νάπολη με το accommodation πιο μπροστά! "Εγκρίνω"!  :Cool:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Kαι εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ το Νάπολη με το accomodation πιο μπροστά!!!Συγχαρητήρια Γιώργο!!!Πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!*

----------


## seaways_lover

> Εμένα μ' αρέσει το Νάπολη με το accommodation πιο μπροστά! "Εγκρίνω"!





> *Kαι εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ το Νάπολη με το accomodation πιο μπροστά!!!Συγχαρητήρια Γιώργο!!!Πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!*


Φίλοι μου σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Χωρις καμμια γνώση ναυπηγικής αλλά με το όποιο ένστικτο και την όποια γνώση φώτοσοπ έκανα ότι καλύτερο μπόρεσα. Να 'στε παντα καλά!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Φίλοι μου σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Χωρις καμμια γνώση ναυπηγικής αλλά με το όποιο ένστικτο και την όποια γνώση φώτοσοπ έκανα ότι καλύτερο μπόρεσα. Να 'στε παντα καλά!


Eξαιρετική δουλεία φίλε μου και πολύ προσεγμένηΣυγχαρητήρια!

----------


## seaways_lover

> Eξαιρετική δουλεία φίλε μου και πολύ προσεγμένηΣυγχαρητήρια!


Να 'σαι καλα φιλε Speedkiller. Σ' ευχαριστώ.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

Mπορει να μην ξερω απο φωτοσοπ αλλα καταλαβαινω πως ειναι μια υπεροχη δουλεια!!!!
Συγχαρητηρια Γιωργο !!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτός εισαι μάγκα μου!

----------


## seaways_lover

> Mπορει να μην ξερω απο φωτοσοπ αλλα καταλαβαινω πως ειναι μια υπεροχη δουλεια!!!!
> Συγχαρητηρια Γιωργο !!!!


Σ' ευχαριστω καπετανιο μου!!! :Very Happy: 




> Αυτός εισαι μάγκα μου!


Χαίρομαι που επιτελους σ' αρεσε φιλε μου!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το νεο πλοιο της NEL LINES ΧΙΟΣ πρωην ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ 5.
SUPERFAST V NEL LINES.jpg

----------


## Leo

*seaways_lover*, η δουλειά σου μου αρέσει έτσι όπως είναι. Ποιοτικά είναι απόλυτα άρτιο και σαν μετασκευή ολοκληρομένη σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο.

*Φίλιππος Αίγιο*, είναι πολύ όμορφη αυτή η δουλειά και νομίζω του πάνε τα άσπρα.

Ευχαριστούμε και τους δύο.

----------


## seaways_lover

*@ Leo :* Καπετάνιο μου σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Κι αν στεκεται και σαν μετασκευη, τότε η χαρα είναι διπλή  :Very Happy: 

*@ Φίλιππος Αίγιο :* Φίλε μου Φίλιππε συμφωνώ κι εγω πως και στα λευκα ειναι υπέροχο. Παντως για όσους δεν αρεσει, το εχουμε και σε μπλε εδω  :Wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε το πλοίο στα άσπρα.παντως και στα μλε είναι ωραίο φίλε seaways lover.

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάντως Φίλιππε τα σινιάλα της NEL ταιριάζουν απόλυτα στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας...........¶ψογη δουλειά, μπράβο!!!!!!!

----------


## Leonardos.B

Θα ηθελα να κάνω μία πρόταση στους Mods αρχικά, και στους εραστές του θέματος μετά για ¨"Επέκταση του θέματος των μετασκευών-ελαιχρωματισμώνκλπ".
Πιστεύοντας οτι σ αυτό το φόρουμ,υπάρχουν ανθρωποι με μεράκι-γνώσεις-εμπειρία και το κυριότερο καραβολάτρες,προτείνω τα¨
     α)Ποιά η βέλτιστη σχεδίαση σκάφους,που θα μπορούσε να καλύψει ιδανικά τις γραμμές της Ακτοπλοίας.
      -Ιδανικός τύπος σκάφους για Κρήτη
      -    -"-     -"-      -"-        -"-  Κυκλάδες
     -   ------------------------------------
     -   ------------------------------------
           κλπ    κλπ

    β)Σχεδίαση ακτοπλοικών συνδέσεων,που θα συνδιάζουν τις πραγματικές ακτοπλοικές ανάγκες σύνδεσης νήσων με κέντρο,τις οικονομικοτεχνικές δυνατότητες εφοπλιστών,κρατικές επιχορηγήσεις κλπ  κλπ .

  Οι προτάσεις για το σκάφος θ αφορούν (ανάλογα με την δρομολόγησή τους) την ταχύτητα-ουσιαστική απαίτηση για οικονομική ταχύτητα-,το σύστημα πρόωσης/ελιγμών,την ανάγκη υπαρξης αριθμού κλινών-ή την ποσόστωση μεταξύ κλινών και καθισμάτων κλπ  κλπ.

      Αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι ετσι δυσκολεύει το παιχνίδι,αλλα ετσι θα συμμετάσχουν Καπεταναίοι με τις απόψεις τους για το τέλειο για την γραμμή καράβι,Μηχανικοί για το αντικείμενό τους,Τεχνικοί για τον τρόπο-τόπο κατασκευής,Πράκτορες και αλλοι για τα δρομολόγια,Νησιώτες για τις ανάγκες τους,και ιδιαίτερα Ελληνες Ναυτικοί που στην πλειοψηφία τους,ήξεραν-ξέρουν και μπορούν να κρίνουν.
      Αγαπητοί Mods,αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες,για δες τετο,το θέμα,και τι λέτε εάν συμφωνείτε,ξεκινάμε να βρούμε και ν αποφασίσουμε πως θα το δουλέψουμε και πως θα το διασκεδάσουμε?:idea:

 Μ εκτίμηση Leonardos_b

----------


## Leo

Είμαι λάτρης του θέματος και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την πρόταση του φίλου Leonardos.B. Επειδή μπορώ μόνο να σχολιάσω, δεν έχω γνώση των υπολοίπων (κατασςκευών, ελαιοχρωματισμών κλπ), αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο όπως προτάθηκε, ας το ξεκινήσουμε.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Είμαι λάτρης του θέματος και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την πρόταση του φίλου Leonardos.B. Επειδή μπορώ μόνο να σχολιάσω, δεν έχω γνώση των υπολοίπων (κατασςκευών, ελαιοχρωματισμών κλπ), αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο όπως προτάθηκε, ας το ξεκινήσουμε.


Αρα καταλαβαίνουμε ότι το θέμα δεν θα συμπεριλαμβάνει ελαιοχρωματισμούς εφόσον ανέρχεται σε ένα τόσο υψηλό επίπεδο το οποίο ανεβάζει την δυσκολία των μετασκευών καθώς πρέπει να υπάρχει μία λογική και μία μελέτη επί της κάθε μετασκευής, όπως πχ μην υπάρχουν περιττές λέμβοι, ή να τοποθετούνται MES, ακόμα και τα πτερύγια ευστάθειας, τα οποία μπορεί να μην φαίνονται αλλά θα συμβάλλουν στην υπόλοιπη μετασκευή.....
Εν τέλει συμφωνώ λοιπόν με την παράπανω πρόταση και θα προτείνω την δομή που θα ήθελα να είχε κάθε μετασκευή....
Θα προτιμούσα να αναγράφουμε σαν τίτλο το όνομα του βαποριού και σε παρένθεση στο κανονικό εφόσον το αλλάξαμε πχ Thassos Express (Νήσος Χίος)....
Επίσης απο κάτω να ορίζεται μία λίστα με τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά όπως:
Μήκος, πλάτος, βύθισμα, ταχύτητα, thrusters, επιβάτες, lane meters (οχήματα-φορτηγά), καμπίνες, αεροπορικά....Δεν συμπεριλαμβάνω τις μηχανές καθότι θα είναι δύσκολο σε απλούς καραβολάτρες να τοποθετήσουν συγκεκριμένη μηχανή....
Και μετά να ακολουθεί ΠΡΙΝ και ΜΕΤΑ.....
Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα και ξεκινάμε.... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leonardos.B

Αγαπητέ Ndimitr93,θα πρότεινα να μήν πάμε σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες,γιατί ετσι θα βγούν εκτός παιδιάς πάρα πολλοί συνάδελφοι.
Σκοπός της πρότασής μου,δεν είναι να δώσουμε ετοιμες μελέτες σε Ναυπηγεία και Εφοπλιστές,αλλά να περάσουμε και ν ασχοληθούμε  δημιουργικά σ ενα θέμα παραπλήσιο και βατό απο την πλειοψηφία των μελών του Φόρουμ.
  (   Π.Χ. αρκεί κάποιος να θέλει να βάλει Azipods,γιατί κατα την αποψή του,είναι πλέον μια βατή τεχνολογικά λύση,οικονομικά ανεκτική,αλλά πλήρως συμφέρουσα οσον αφορα την δυνατότητα ελιγμών.Τον τύπο και την ιπποδύναμη των κινητήρων ας τ αφήσουμε για το Ναυπηγείο).

  Στην περίπτωση που θα ξεκινήσει το νέο θέμα (η μάλλον η επέκταση του παλαιού),δεν σημαίναι σε καμία περίπτωση το σταμάτημα της λειτουργία ς  του παλαιού.

   Ζητώ συγνώμη εάν προκάλεσα  πρόβλημα.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αγαπητέ Ndimitr93,θα πρότεινα να μήν πάμε σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες,γιατί ετσι θα βγούν εκτός παιδιάς πάρα πολλοί συνάδελφοι.
> Σκοπός της πρότασής μου,δεν είναι να δώσουμε ετοιμες μελέτες σε Ναυπηγεία και Εφοπλιστές,αλλά να περάσουμε και ν ασχοληθούμε  δημιουργικά σ ενα θέμα παραπλήσιο και βατό απο την πλειοψηφία των μελών του Φόρουμ.
>   (   Π.Χ. αρκεί κάποιος να θέλει να βάλει Azipods,γιατί κατα την αποψή του,είναι πλέον μια βατή τεχνολογικά λύση,οικονομικά ανεκτική,αλλά πλήρως συμφέρουσα οσον αφορα την δυνατότητα ελιγμών.Τον τύπο και την ιπποδύναμη των κινητήρων ας τ αφήσουμε για το Ναυπηγείο).
> 
>   Στην περίπτωση που θα ξεκινήσει το νέο θέμα (η μάλλον η επέκταση του παλαιού),δεν σημαίναι σε καμία περίπτωση το σταμάτημα της λειτουργία ς  του παλαιού.
> 
>    Ζητώ συγνώμη εάν προκάλεσα  πρόβλημα.


Φυσικά και δεν προκαλέσατε πρόβλημα....Εγώ απλά έκανα μία προσθήκη που εάν θέλουν την αποδεχόμαστε.....! :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

ειναι ενα πλοιο που εχει προκαλεσει πολες αντιδρασεις,οσον αφορα το ξενο νυολογιο του (ουτε κι εγω συμφωνω),και οσον αφορα το σχημα του...οι πλειοψηφια το θεωρει "κουτι",και δεν νομιζω να εχουν πολοι αντιθετοι αποψη...τωρα απο αυτο το "κουτι" σε παρα πολους αρεσει η πλωρη του που την θεωρουν επιβλητικη και οτι ειναι πολυ αντοχης για την ανδριατικη...εγω παλι ,μετα το θεμα του νυολογιου του,ειναι ο δευτερος και εξισου σημαντικος λογος για τον οποιο δεν μου αρεσει αυτο το καραβι (αφου εχουμε συμβιβαστει με την ιδεα οτι τα πλοια θα ειναι τετραγωνισμενα και με πολυ λιγοτερες περατζαδες...)

*ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ* αν το πλοιο ηταν ετσι πιστευω οτι θα μου βελτιωνε το παρουσιαστηκο του...αποψη μου παντα!!!

my cruise europa.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

αν παλι ειχε τα ακολουθα χρωματα και σινιαλα τοτε οχι μονο θα το συμπαθουσα αλλα θα το λατρευα κιολας

cruise europa by stritzis ferries.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι αυτή η πλώρη που προτείνεις δεν ταιριάζει στο πλοίο. Προφανώς είμαι μέσα στο σύνολο των ανθρώπων που θεωρούν την πλώρη του κρουιζ ευρώπη επιβλητική , και μια από τις πιο όμορφες σε πλοία μεγάλου μεγέθους, μετά την πλώρη του Αριάδνη φυσικά. Η τωρινή πλώρη του ταιριάζει καλύτερα πιστεύω. Όσο για τα σινιάλα , συμφωνώ απόλυτα , και ποιος ξέρει , κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να το δούμε και με αυτά που προτείνεις ή με άλλα ελληνικά...*

----------


## Leo

Αντίθετα με τον giorgos_249, για τα δικά μου μάτια είναι καλή η έκδοση των Μινωικών περισσότερο από αυτή της Στρίτζης. Εξάλλου το έχω πει και εδώ.

----------


## ιθακη

καλα καπετανιο μου εννοειτε πως την εκδοση των μινωικων υποστιριζω κι εγω...η εκδοση by stritzis lines ή stritzis ferries ειναι μια λοξα που εχω εδω και χρονια και βαφω ολλα τα πλοια στα χρωματα της εταιριας που εξηπυρετει το νησι μου

----------


## kapas

το λατω μετα τον τελευταιο του δεξαμενισμο του... :Wink: ... φωτο του ndimitr93

PB190343_38631900.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> το λατω μετα τον τελευταιο του δεξαμενισμο του...... φωτο του ndimitr93


Τι αμαρτίες πληρώνω??!!?!??!!?!?!:mrgreen::mrgreen: Καλοοο..... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> το λατω μετα τον τελευταιο του δεξαμενισμο του...... φωτο του ndimitr93
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65611


Δεν τολμήσαμε να το δοκιμάσουμε με μπλέ βρεχάμενα, σαν το Λισσός. Είναι μια πρόκληση για τους ναυπηγοεπισκευαστές, δεν είναι?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Δεν τολμήσαμε να το δοκιμάσουμε με μπλέ βρεχάμενα, σαν το Λισσός. Είναι μια πρόκληση για τους ναυπηγοεπισκευαστές, δεν είναι?



Oρίστε παρακαλώ...:-P

Φώτο του ndimitr93!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65706

----------


## diagoras

Ενω στο ΛΙ55Ο5 παει για το Λατω δεν ειμαι και απολυτος ισως αν το δουμε απο αλλη γωνια

----------


## douzoune

> Oρίστε παρακαλώ...:-P
> 
> Φώτο του ndimitr93!


Σιγά που δεν θα είχε την απάντηση ο expert!!!! :Very Happy: 
Πολύ καλή δουλειά (όπως πάντα άλλωστε). Νομίζω ότι του πάει. Σαν να το φρεσκάρει κάπως!!!

----------


## Leo

Αυτό δεν το θυμόνουνα καθόλου, σωστός!! Ευχαριστώ speed  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Από άλλη οπτική γωνία......Φωτογραφία δικιά μου..... :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
P9060642change.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Η HELLENIC SEAWAYS αγόρασε το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ και με μια μικρή μετασκευή που περιελάμβανε προσθήκη 44 τετράκλινων καμπινών (εσωτερικές & εξωτερικές) και προσθήκη plexy glass στο τελευταίο πρύμνιο κατάστρωμα ,το δρομολόγησε στο Ρέθυμνο...!!! :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ-ΚΟΡΑΗΣ.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Η HELLENIC SEAWAYS αγόρασε το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ και με μια μικρή μετασκευή που περιελάμβανε προσθήκη 44 τετράκλινων καμπινών (εσωτερικές & εξωτερικές) και προσθήκη plexy glass στο τελευταίο πρύμνιο κατάστρωμα ,το δρομολόγησε στο Ρέθυμνο...!!!


    Και λέω εγώ,ο ταξιδευτής,είναι χειμώνας και εχω να επιλέξω μεταξύ π.χ. "ΕΛΥΡΟΣ" απο Χανιά (Μετην επιβάρυνση 1 ωρας με το λεωφορείο)ή κάποιο παλάτι κόκκινο-μπλέ-κίτρινο,  ή  με τον Αδαμάντιο Κοραή.(Δέν λέω οτι το καραβάκι είναι κακό,αλλα συγκρίνεται με τ αλλα?????)
  Ωραιότατη η προσπάθειά σου,αλλα η δρομολόγηση του, μου αφήνει μια πικρή γεύση. :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

> Και λέω εγώ,ο ταξιδευτής,είναι χειμώνας και εχω να επιλέξω μεταξύ π.χ. "ΕΛΥΡΟΣ" απο Χανιά (Μετην επιβάρυνση 1 ωρας με το λεωφορείο)ή κάποιο παλάτι κόκκινο-μπλέ-κίτρινο,  ή  με τον Αδαμάντιο Κοραή.(Δέν λέω οτι το καραβάκι είναι κακό,αλλα συγκρίνεται με τ αλλα?????)
>   Ωραιότατη η προσπάθειά σου,αλλα η δρομολόγηση του, μου αφήνει μια πικρή γεύση.


Ας επανέλθουμε στην πραγματικότητα Λεονάρδε, κάνουμε πλάκα και όχι σοβαρή κουβέντα. Νομίζω ότι ειναι ευκολο να διακρίνουμε την πλάκα απο το σοβαρό

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Ας επανέλθουμε στην πραγματικότητα Λεονάρδε, κάνουμε πλάκα και όχι σοβαρή κουβέντα. Νομίζω ότι ειναι ευκολο να διακρίνουμε την πλάκα απο το σοβαρό


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.Και εγώ πάνω σ αυτή την βάση απάντησα.

----------


## Leo

ndmitr93 είναι Super το Λατώ, παρόλα αυτά όμως η ΑΝΕΚ εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιεί τα κλασικά της χρώματα στα ύφαλα και δεν υοθέτισε την βαφή στα χρώματα Λισσός, ούτε στο Ιεράπετρα, εμένα η αλλαγή αυτή μου αρέσει νομίζω ότι τους πάει περισσότερο από το καφέ-κόκκινο-γκρενά  :Very Happy: 

Φίλε Γιάννης Φ, καλή η πρόταση ως βαφή, για μένα η μοναδική γραμμή που θα του πήναινε σ αυτά τα χρώματα είναι Ανδροτηνομυκονία, από την Ραφήνα.  :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ευχαριστώ...!!! :Razz:

----------


## f/b delfini

Η ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΣΑΡΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακλέσω όποιος ναυπηγοεπισκευαστής έχει λίγο χρόνο να μου βάψει το Ιεράπτρα (στην πάνω *φωτογραφία* του φίλου vinman) με το γαλάζιο της ΑΝΕΚ στα βρεχάμενα..... θα ήθελα πολύ να το δω σ αυτή την πόζα. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Apostolos

Και όχι μεχρι τέρμα πάνω, μια λωρίδα όπως ήταν παλαιώτερα της ΝΕΛ!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Θα παρακλέσω όποιος ναυπηγοεπισκευαστής έχει λίγο χρόνο να μου βάψει το Ιεράπτρα (στην πάνω *φωτογραφία* του φίλου vinman) με το γαλάζιο της ΑΝΕΚ στα βρεχάμενα..... θα ήθελα πολύ να το δω σ αυτή την πόζα. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


Το δοκίμασα και του πάει γάντι!!! :Very Happy: 
Αρχική φωτογραφία εδώ.....
079(2).jpg

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ κι εμένα μ αρέσει. Νίκο ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο και τη αμεσότητα της εργασίας. Επίσης ευχαριστώ τον φωτογράφο vinman και φυσικά την παρέα του  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Νaval22

και εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερο γιατί δεν το βάψανε έτσι στην επισκευή άραγε? γιατί μόνο το λισσός δλδ?

----------


## Ergis

εγω με τον πονο μου........ :Wink: 
 :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> εγω με τον πονο μου........


Υπεροχο.
Τελικα ή αυτα τα χρωματα ειναι γενικα πολυ πετυχημενα ή εγω ειμαι βαρια αρρωστος με τη Sealink :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

> Υπεροχο.
> Τελικα ή αυτα τα χρωματα ειναι γενικα πολυ πετυχημενα ή εγω ειμαι βαρια αρρωστος με τη Sealink


το πρωτο roci!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## kapas

πως θα ηταν τα πλοια της ανεκ αραγε, αν παραμενε στα παλια σινιαλια του κρητη και καντια/ρεθυμον?????????? (φωτο των trakman,tss apollon)

olympic trakman.jpg

lato tss-apolon.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> πως θα ηταν τα πλοια της ανεκ αραγε, αν παραμενε στα παλια σινιαλια του κρητη και καντια/ρεθυμον?????????? (φωτο των trakman,tss apollon)
> 
> olympic trakman.jpg
> 
> lato tss-apolon.jpg


Χαλια......Δεν νομίζω ότι τους πάνε..... :Wink:

----------


## ChiefMate

εγω παλι νομιζω πως ειναι ομορφα!
Στον Πειραια κατεβαινες στο λιμανι κ εβλεπες λευκα βαπορια κ ανοιγε το ματι σου,τωρα τον κανανε οι εταιρειες σαν το Dover που πας κ τα βλεπεις ολα μπλε σκουρα!

----------


## ndimitr93

> εγω παλι νομιζω πως ειναι ομορφα!
> Στον Πειραια κατεβαινες στο λιμανι κ εβλεπες λευκα βαπορια κ ανοιγε το ματι σου,τωρα τον κανανε οι εταιρειες σαν το Dover που πας κ τα βλεπεις ολα μπλε σκουρα!


Καμία σχέση αυτό που αναφέρεις...εμείς μιλάμε καθαρά για τις τσιμινιέρες....άσπρα είναι και τώρα τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ........

----------


## ChiefMate

> Καμία σχέση αυτό που αναφέρεις...εμείς μιλάμε καθαρά για τις τσιμινιέρες....άσπρα είναι και τώρα τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ........


Κ της ΑΝΕΚ κ του Αγουδημου κ ολων των εταιρειων....
Αναφερα πως εμενα μου αρεσε ετσι,κ σχολιασα πως ειναι η κατασταση μεσα απο τα δικα μου ματια..
Αρα δεν ειναι ασχετο,ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## ndimitr93

Αφου το ζήτησε ο Θάνος του κάναμε την χάρη......Φωτογραφία του Μπάμπη...... :Very Happy: 
Image2 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ το Νικόλα για την άμεση ανταπόκρισή του. Τα μάτια μου το θέλουν μάλλον λευκό... Ωραία δουλειά Νίκο !

----------


## dokimakos21

Τι θεμα ειναι αυτο??Το βρισκω πολυ ωραιο....
Θα συμφωνισω απολυτα με τον Θαναση...Θα το πρωτιμουσα λευκο.. :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

Φωτο leo απο την gallery...

Μετα απο συζητησεις με την SAOS FERRIES η Ανωνημη Ναυτιλιακη Εταιρεια Τηνου (Α.Ν.Ε.Τ) προεβει στην αγορα του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ...
Το πλοιο μετανομαστηκε σε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ κ βρισκετε στον Πειραια οπου περιμενει σειρα για να ανεβει στην δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη για ενα ρεκτιφιε για να μπορεσει να ταξιδεψει μετα τον πολυμηνο παροπλισμο του...
Το πλοι θα δρομολογιθει στην Γραμμη Ραφηνας-Ανδρου-Τηνου-Μυκονου..

DSC01690_2137162009.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αντίθετη άποψη με εσάς παληκάρια έχω εγώ. Το  Hellenic Voyager βαφτίστηκε με τα χρώματα της HSW και θεωρώ ότι αυτά και μόνο το αναδυκνείουν σε ΒΑΠΟΡΑ. Δεν θα τα άλλαζα με τ ί π ο τ α. 

Αυτό δεν είναι μομφή για τον μετασκευαστή/ελαιοχρωμαρτιστή ndmitr93. Κάθε άλλο, πάντα εκτιμώ τα παιδιά (όλων των ηλικιών) για αυτά που σκέφτονται και μας παρουσιάζουν σε αυτό το θέμα. Το σχόλιο μου αφορά το πριν και το μετά σε χρωματιμούς.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αντίθετη άποψη με εσάς παληκάρια έχω εγώ. Το  Hellenic Voyager βαφτίστηκε με τα χρώματα της HSW και θεωρώ ότι αυτά και μόνο το αναδυκνείουν σε ΒΑΠΟΡΑ. Δεν θα τα άλλαζα με τ ί π ο τ α.


Ηρθε η ώρα να αλλάξεις γνώμη....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67601

----------


## kapas

> Ηρθε η ώρα να αλλάξεις γνώμη....:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67601


χαχαχαχα!!! του πανε ομως........ :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

Τώρα έγινε ακόμα πιο βάπορας από ό,τι ήταν!!! :Very Happy:  Πλάκα-Πλάκα εμένα μου αρέσουν και ίσως αν του βάζαμε και μπλε φορεσιά να ήταν και το μοναδικό βαπόρι της ΝΕΛ που θα του πήγαιναν γάντι....
Να πούμε οτι το όνομα είναι Φ*ί*λια από το ομώνυμο χωριό της Λέσβου. Το λέω για να μην διαβαστεί αλλιώς και ελπίζω να κατάλαβα σωστά. :Very Happy: 
Για την ποιότητα μετασκευής Speedkiller δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε κάτι....είναι πάντα αψεγάδιαστη!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Να πούμε οτι το όνομα είναι Φ*ί*λια από το ομώνυμο χωριό της Λέσβου. Το λέω για να μην διαβαστεί αλλιώς και ελπίζω να κατάλαβα σωστά.



Σωστός... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Λυπάμαι που δεν θα συμφωνήσω  :Very Happy: , δεν μου αρέσει  άσπρο αυτό το βαπόρι. Το κόκκινο κάτω από το λευκό είναι πάρα πολύ ειδικά πλώρα.... το ιδιο ισχύει και για αδελφό ξάδελφα Ιαπωνικά με παρόμοιο βάψιμο (Κρήτη κλπ). Εξαίρεση αποτελεί το Λισσός με τα μπλέ βρχάμενα. Τώρα πιστεύω είμαι σαφής στο τι με χαλάει... Επαναλαμβάνω ότι εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ τις προσπάθειες όλων σας και δεν κριτικάρω σινιάλα ή λεπτομέρειες αλλά συνολική οπτική εικόνα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Τελευταία προσφορά! :Razz: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67608

----------


## noulos

> Τελευταία προσφορά!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67608


Εγώ πάντως θα το αγόραζα!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Για τη καλή σου διάθεση Κώστα (να κάνεις πράξη τα γούστα κάθε .....) και για τον τον κόπο σου.... μέσα κ εγώ θα αγόραζα.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## Rocinante

Space: the final frontier. These are the voyages of the starship _Penelope A._.
Its five-year mission: to explore strange new worlds, to seek out new life and new civilizations; to boldly go where no man has gone before.


USS PENELOPE A.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> Φωτο leo απο την gallery...
> 
> Μετα απο συζητησεις με την SAOS FERRIES η Ανωνημη Ναυτιλιακη Εταιρεια Τηνου (Α.Ν.Ε.Τ) προεβει στην αγορα του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ...
> Το πλοιο μετανομαστηκε σε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ κ βρισκετε στον Πειραια οπου περιμενει σειρα για να ανεβει στην δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη για ενα ρεκτιφιε για να μπορεσει να ταξιδεψει μετα τον πολυμηνο παροπλισμο του...
> Το πλοι θα δρομολογιθει στην Γραμμη Ραφηνας-Ανδρου-Τηνου-Μυκονου..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67597


 Πωπω κι αμα γινοταν κιολας θα ηταν τελεια.Μπραβο Φωτη πολυ ωραια σκεψη και εκτελεση

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Space: the final frontier. These are the voyages of the starship _Penelope A._.
> Its five-year mission: to explore strange new worlds, to seek out new life and new civilizations; to boldly go where no man has gone before.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67879


Γεια σου ρε ROCI!!!!! η Πηνελοπη περασε πια σε αλλη διασταση!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leonardos.B

:Razz: "Ουράνια"σχεδίαση.

----------


## φανούλα

> Space: the final frontier. These are the voyages of the starship _Penelope A._.
> Its five-year mission: to explore strange new worlds, to seek out new life and new civilizations; to boldly go where no man has gone before.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67879


Πριν λίγες ώρες ήμουν στο βαπόρι...δε με ενημέρωσαν όμως για την πτήση, να καθόμουν κι άλλο :Sad: !!! 
Τι άλλο έχουν να δουν τα μάτια μας, και τι άλλο έχουν να πάθουν οι καρδιές μας σ' αυτό το φόρουμ :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink: ......!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Και από τον αστερισμό του Κενταύρου πάμε πίσω σε κάτι πιο γήινο. Τα γούστα μου τα ξέρετε λίγο πολύ, οπότε για δείτε το ROMANZA του Χανδρή με μια διαφορετική μετασκευή αλλά... Ελύρος  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Image3.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Και από τον αστερισμό του Κενταύρου πάμε πίσω σε κάτι πιο γήινο. Τα γούστα μου τα ξέρετε λίγο πολύ, οπότε για δείτε το ROMANZA του Χανδρή με μια διαφορετική μετασκευή αλλά... Ελύρος


 Αρη μου αν ο ορισμος Αλλα... Ελυρος αφορα τη μετακινηση του καθρεπτη εχει καλως, μιας και με τη μετατροπη σου το πλοιο παραμενει υπεροχο για να μην πω ομορφοτερο. Γιατι αν ακολουθησουμε ακριβως τα βηματα που εγιναν στο Γιαπωνεζικο θα πρεπει να αρχισεις τα χτισιματα πρυμα-πλωρα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## knossos palace

> Τελευταία προσφορά!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67608


Ειναι ευκολο να φτιαχτει με τα χρωματα της ανεκ και τσιμινιερα αλλα ελυρος? :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:

----------


## ιθακη

παιδια για μια ακομα φορα θα σας ξενερωσω και θα παω κοντρα σε αυτα που σας αρεσουν και θα σας χαλασω μια απο τις αγαπημενες σας πλωρες...
P5040075.JPG

η φωτο ειναι του φιλου nikosnasia

επεισης παρακατω ειναι μια κοκκινη εκδοχη πυ θα μου αρεσε να δω

ariadnh 2 sf.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τους καταπέλτες βάψτους κόκκινους γιατί έτσι ταιριάζουν περισσότερο..
Μαύροι (σκούρο μπλε) δε λέει ούτε για αστείο.. :Wink: 

¶σχετο αλλά το κόκκινο δεν του πάει καθόλου.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

> Τους καταπέλτες βάψτους κόκκινους γιατί έτσι ταιριάζουν περισσότερο..
> Μαύροι (σκούρο μπλε) δε λέει ούτε για αστείο..
> 
> ¶σχετο αλλά το κόκκινο δεν του πάει καθόλου..


απαπαπαπα.......

----------


## ιθακη

τους εβαψα οσο ποιο πολυ μπορουσα...
ariadnh 2 sf.JPG

εγω παλι πιστευω οτι της παει το κοκκινο

----------


## Leo

Μ' αρέσει, ωραία η επιλογή σου Ιθάκη να το δούμε στα κόκκινα. Συγχαρητήρια, πολύ καλή και η δουλειά σου. Αυτό είναι προεόρτιο για την μετάταξη του στην Αδριατική. 
Όταν ένα βαπόρι  " το ΄χει από μόνο του " του πάνε όλα....  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

καπετανιο μου,πραγματηκα με χαροποιει αυτη σου η απαντηση και με εκλπησει γιατι ειδικα απο εσενα που ξερω ποσο σου αρεσει η πλωρη της,πισκευα οτι η μετασκευη της δεν θα σου αρεσε...

----------


## ChiefMate

> τους εβαψα οσο ποιο πολυ μπορουσα...
> ariadnh 2 sf.JPG
> 
> εγω παλι πιστευω οτι της παει το κοκκινο



Σωστοοοοο!!!!Αυτο το βαπορι κ να το αφησουν κ να γεμισει σκουρια(...που λεει ο λογος!) παλι ομορφο θα ειναι!
Οπως η κουκλαρα με το πρωην ιδιο ονομα που ειναι παρατημενη υπο κατασχεση στην Ιταλια......

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Σωστοοοοο!!!!Αυτο το βαπορι κ να το αφησουν κ να γεμισει σκουρια(...που λεει ο λογος!) παλι ομορφο θα ειναι!
> Οπως η κουκλαρα με το πρωην ιδιο ονομα που ειναι παρατημενη υπο κατασχεση στην Ιταλια......


οχι μονο ειναι κατασχεμενη αλλα ο ιδιοκτητης την ειχε βαψει και καταμαυρη...!!!

----------


## cpt babis

Πειτεμε τρελο το δεχομαι!!! :Very Happy: 
porf anek2.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Πειτεμε τρελο το δεχομαι!!!
> porf anek2.jpg


Για το σχόλιο και την αυτογνωσία σου και μόνο, σου αξίζει ένα μπράβο!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ορφεας

Tο CRUISE EUROPA με περισσότερα παράθυρα.
CRUISE EUROPA.JPG

----------


## seaways_lover

Μικρούλι, αλλά πάρα πολύ γλυκούλι. Η νέα Πορφυρούσα στο Διακόφτι Κυθήρων, ανανεωμένη, μετασκευασμένη και φρεσκοβαμένη, πανέτοιμη για τα τακτικά δρομολόγιά της!!!
porfyrousa_update.jpg
Η πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία, από το θέμα της Πορφυρούσας, είναι του φίλτατου *cpt babis*.

----------


## cpt babis

Πολυ ωραια μετασκευη Γιωργο!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Να 'σαι καλά φίλε μου Μπάμπη  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ηρθε η ώρα να αλλάξεις γνώμη....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67601


 Κάντο λίγο στο ''αγαπημένο'' χρώμα των ΝΕΛΙΤΩΝ.....το μπλέ!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Ορίστε πρόεδρε! ;-)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69040

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ορίστε πρόεδρε! ;-)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69040


 Πιστεύω οτι είναι καλύτερο έτσι,ετοιμασέτο και ξεκινησέτο για Μυτιλήνη........τους Χιώτες άστους να βολοδέρνουν με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ....... :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τον πρόεδρο και τις ιδέες του....  :Smile:  NEL ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!!! :Cool: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69188

----------


## Thanasis89

Κωστή να του βάζαμε κανένα κατάστρωμα ; Καμιά ιστορία να ποσταλέψει λίγο ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Κωστή να του βάζαμε κανένα κατάστρωμα ; Καμιά ιστορία να ποσταλέψει λίγο ;


 Το θέλω RΟ/RΟΟΟΟΟOΟΟO..........

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα το και το δεύτερο! :Cool:  :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69191

----------


## MYTILENE

> Nα το και το δεύτερο!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69191


Φοβερή δουλειά μπράβο.

----------


## kapas

> Nα το και το δεύτερο!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69191


εισαι σιγουρος??δεν το ξανασκευτεσαι λιγακι λεω εγω??χαχα :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

καλά για το σαμοθράκη,ασχολίαστο,ωραίες φιλοδοξίες έχουμε για το μέλλον της ΝΕΛ μήπως να κοιτάξουμε και για το σουμελά,πρός αντικατάσταση του ταξιάρχη... :Confused:  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

> καλά για το σαμοθράκη,ασχολίαστο,ωραίες φιλοδοξίες έχουμε για το μέλλον της ΝΕΛ μήπως να κοιτάξουμε και για το σουμελά,πρός αντικατάσταση του ταξιάρχη...


Off topic αλλά δε θα ήταν κακή ιδέα από τη στιγμή που οι Λημνιοί δεν ευχαριστιούνται ΟΥΤΕ με το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ  :Wink: !!!!Για 30-40 άτομα μια χαρά είναι το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-ΒΟΗΘΑ-ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ..... :Wink:

----------


## ορφεας

Ορίστε το πλήρος μετεπισκευασμένο HELLENIC VOYASER με τα χρώμματα της ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## kapas

> Off topic αλλά δε θα ήταν κακή ιδέα από τη στιγμή που οι Λημνιοί δεν ευχαριστιούνται ΟΥΤΕ με το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ !!!!Για 30-40 άτομα μια χαρά είναι το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-ΒΟΗΘΑ-ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ.....


για κανε και το αγιασσου... αφου πηρες φορα...

----------


## Speedkiller

Ελα μια Ανθή για στον StefanosP!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69345

----------


## Leo

Αν εξαιρέσουμε το Φίλια και το Θεσσαλονίκη, δεν νομίζω ότι έχετε σχέδια για να ανεβάστε τη Εταιρεία σας εκεί που της πρέπει. Γυρίζουμε σε ημίμετρα που σε λίγα χρόνια πάλι τα ίδια θα έχουμε. Θέλουμε επαναστατικές μετασκευές  (και δεν εννοώ το Μακεδονία, το άλλο το είπε ο Πρόεδρος), νέα πλοία, να μην πω νεότευκτα... τι έχουμε τους ναυπηγούς εδώ? :Razz:  :Wink: 

Για να δω Πόεδροι και γραμματείς τι θα μας παρουσιάσετε.... Χωρίς " ....  θα δούμε παρακαλώ " επί τω έργω.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

> Ελα μια Ανθή για στον StefanosP!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


αυτά είναι!!! :Razz:  ευχαριστώ πάντως για νέα αγορά εγώ θέλω τον διαγόρα αλλά αυτόν δεν μας στον δίνουν...

----------


## ορφεας

Σας παρουσιάζω το ΗELLENIC VOYAGER

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Σας παρουσιάζω το ΗELLENIC VOYAGER


Θεός φυλάξοι!!! οτι πιο άσχημο έχω δει ποτέ μου!! :Confused:  ρε παιδιά αν είναι να κάνετε κάτι να γίνετε σωστα!!

----------


## seaways_lover

> Σας παρουσιάζω το ΗELLENIC VOYAGER





> Θεός φυλάξοι!!! οτι πιο άσχημο έχω δει ποτέ μου!! ρε παιδιά αν είναι να κάνετε κάτι να γίνετε σωστα!!


Yποτίθεται οτι σ' αυτό το θεμα κάνουμε τα βαπόρια πιο ομορφα......
Το συγκεκριμενο δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί......:cry:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Απλά δηλώνω την επιθυμία μου. Το όνομα θα ήθελα να το επιλέξετε εσείς. Το αυθεντικό προέρχεται από εδώ:*  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Tenerife_2.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

As κάνω και μια βόλτα άπό εδώ .Φανταστικό θέμα πραγματικά για όλα τα γούστα .Αυτό που θέλω να δω είναι τον Θεόφιλο με τα σινιάλα της Αγούδιμος και του ΑΛΚΑΙΟΥ με τα χρώματα της Minoan :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> Yποτίθεται οτι σ' αυτό το θεμα κάνουμε τα βαπόρια πιο ομορφα......
> Το συγκεκριμενο δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί......:cry:


Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα μπορει να το δουν οι Αιγυπτιοι της El Salam Shipping και να μας το ζητησουν.
Για οσους δεν ξερουν η εταιρεια αυτη ειχε στο στολο της πλοια οπως το πλοιο Boccaccio καποια αδελφια του και πολλα αλλα με την απιστευτη μετασκευη. Τελικα το Boccaccio επνιξε πολυ κοσμο...

----------


## douzoune

> Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα μπορει να το δουν οι Αιγυπτιοι της El Salam Shipping και να μας το ζητησουν.
> Για οσους δεν ξερουν η εταιρεια αυτη ειχε στο στολο της πλοια οπως το πλοιο Boccaccio καποια αδελφια του και πολλα αλλα με την απιστευτη μετασκευη. Τελικα το Boccaccio επνιξε πολυ κοσμο...


Και αν παρατήρησα σωστά Rocinante, έχει και το αδερφάκι των Κορνάρος και Σαμοθράκη, το οποίο έχει εξελιχθεί σε μια πρώιμη μορφή Ανθής Μαρίνας....:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Rocinante

> Και αν παρατήρησα σωστά Rocinante, έχει και το αδερφάκι των Κορνάρος και Σαμοθράκη, το οποίο έχει εξελιχθεί σε μια πρώιμη μορφή Ανθής Μαρίνας....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Σωστα. Ο ποιητης και το Σαμοθρακη ηταν τυχερα. Ολα τα υπολοιπα δεινοπαθησαν.

----------


## kapas

> Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα μπορει να το δουν οι Αιγυπτιοι της El Salam Shipping και να μας το ζητησουν.
> Για οσους δεν ξερουν η εταιρεια αυτη ειχε στο στολο της πλοια οπως το πλοιο Boccaccio καποια αδελφια του και πολλα αλλα με την απιστευτη μετασκευη. Τελικα το Boccaccio επνιξε πολυ κοσμο...


και ενα αδερφι της ρομιλντας που επεσε σε λαθος χερια αρκετες φορες... http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/free_enterprise_VI_1972.htm

----------


## cpt babis

> As κάνω και μια βόλτα άπό εδώ .Φανταστικό θέμα πραγματικά για όλα τα γούστα .Αυτό που θέλω να δω είναι τον Θεόφιλο με τα σινιάλα της Αγούδιμος και του ΑΛΚΑΙΟΥ με τα χρώματα της Minoan


Μανο ετοιμα και τα δυο  :Wink: 
Θεοφιλος
teo agoudimos lines.jpg
Αλκαιος
alkaios krhtikaros.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Μανο ετοιμα και τα δυο 
> Θεοφιλος
> teo agoudimos lines.jpg
> Αλκαιος
> alkaios krhtikaros.jpg


Ωραία και τα 2 ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη μια νικρή διώρθοση στις τσιμινιέρες την θέλουν όμως :Cool:

----------


## Νaval22

> και ενα αδερφι της ρομιλντας που επεσε σε λαθος χερια αρκετες φορες... http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/free_enterprise_VI_1972.htm


έγω λέω όποιος έχει παιδιά να τους δείχνει τις φωτογραφίες αυτών των "πλοίων" για να τρώνε το φαί τους :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΓΟΥΔΙΜΟ
DSC00548.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Βλάσφημοι!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: Πως το καταντήσατε έτσι το βαπόρι μου ωρέ???

----------


## gnikles

> Βλάσφημοι!!!!Πως το καταντήσατε έτσι το βαπόρι μου ωρέ???


 Ο ΜΑΝΟΣ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ!!!ΕΓΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ :Razz:

----------


## ορφεας

Σας παραουσιάζω το ΜΥΤΗΛΙΝΗ με τα νέα του χρώμματα.

----------


## marsant

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ με τα παλια πιο περηφανα σινιαλα της G.A. FERRIES, για τον Speedkiller :Razz: 



( η φωτογραφια δεν ξερω σε ποιον ανηκει)

----------


## seaways_lover

Το M/S SCOTTISH VIKING κατασκευάστηκετον Απρίλιο του 2009 από τα ναυπηγεία C.N.Visentini του Francesco Vientiane & Cο στο Porto Virο της Ιταλίας με αριθμό Lap. 221. Οι διαστάσεις του 186 μέτρα μήκος, 25,6 μέτρα πλάτος και βύθισμα 6,85 μέτρα. Τα βάρη του είναι GT / NT / DWT = 26904 / 9000 / 7000 αντίστοιχα. Έχει δυο μηχανές MAN Β&W diesel 9L48/60B με αποτέλεσμα ισχύος 21.600 kW. Αναπτύσσει ταχύτητα 24 κόμβων και εξυπηρετεί 800 επιβάτες (428 σε καμπίνες). Τα γκαράζ είναι χωρητικότητας 195 αυτοκινήτων και τα γραμμικά του μέτρα είναι 2250. Το Δεκέμβρη του 2009 αγοράζεται από την ΝΕΛ, μετονομάζεται σε ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με νηολόγιο Μυτιλήνης, μειώνοντας δραστικά το μέσο όρο ηλικίας του στόλου της εταιρίας. Η παραλαβή του αναμένεται τις πρώτες μέρες του 2010. Κι αυτό είναι μόνο η αρχή. Έχει και συνέχεια...  :Wink: 

nissos mytilene ex scottish_viking_2009_1.jpg

Πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία και στοιχεία από faktaomfartyg.

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ με τα παλια πιο περηφανα σινιαλα της G.A. FERRIES, για τον Speedkiller
> 
> ( η φωτογραφια δεν ξερω σε ποιον ανηκει)



Ασχολίαστος!!! :Razz: Η φώτο Νομίζω είναι του Στέφανου Π.(stefanos p) αλλά δεν πάιρνω και όρκο!




> Το M/S SCOTTISH VIKING κατασκευάστηκετον Απρίλιο του 2009 από τα ναυπηγεία C.N.Visentini του Francesco Vientiane & Cο στο Porto Virο της Ιταλίας με αριθμό Lap. 221. Οι διαστάσεις του 186 μέτρα μήκος, 25,6 μέτρα πλάτος και βύθισμα 6,85 μέτρα. Τα βάρη του είναι GT / NT / DWT = 26904 / 9000 / 7000 αντίστοιχα. Έχει δυο μηχανές MAN Β&W diesel 9L48/60B με αποτέλεσμα ισχύος 21.600 kW. Αναπτύσσει ταχύτητα 24 κόμβων και εξυπηρετεί 800 επιβάτες (428 σε καμπίνες). Τα γκαράζ είναι χωρητικότητας 195 αυτοκινήτων και τα γραμμικά του μέτρα είναι 2250. Το Δεκέμβρη του 2009 αγοράζεται από την ΝΕΛ, μετονομάζεται σε ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με νηολόγιο Μυτιλήνης, μειώνοντας δραστικά το μέσο όρο ηλικίας του στόλου της εταιρίας. Η παραλαβή του αναμένεται τις πρώτες μέρες του 2010. Κι αυτό είναι μόνο η αρχή. Έχει και συνέχεια... 
> 
> nissos mytilene ex scottish_viking_2009_1.jpg
> 
> Πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία και στοιχεία από faktaomfartyg.


Να και ένας άνθρωπος με γούστο!!!! :Smile: Μπράβο!Εξαιρετικός!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ με τα παλια πιο περηφανα σινιαλα της G.A. FERRIES, για τον Speedkiller
> 
> 
> 
> ( η φωτογραφια δεν ξερω σε ποιον ανηκει)


Marsant kai gnkles είσαι φανταστικοί !!!!Εγώ πολύ θα ήθελα να το έβλεπα με αυτά τα χρώματα το πλοίο και αφήστε τον Speed να λέει τα δικά του :Cool:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Να και ένας άνθρωπος με γούστο!!!!Μπράβο!Εξαιρετικός!!!


Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φιλε Speedkiller. Νομιζω το προτεινε κι ο Leo. Καινούρια βαπόρια για τη ΝΕΛ και σ' αυτο το πνευμα κινηθηκα. Θα κανω κι άλλα.... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φιλε Speedkiller. Νομιζω το προτεινε κι ο Leo. Καινούρια βαπόρια για τη ΝΕΛ και σ' αυτο το πνευμα κινηθηκα. Θα κανω κι άλλα....



Σωστος!
Κανα καινουργιο βαπορι να δουμε στον Πειραια(εικονικα....)!!!
Κ αν μας βγει σε λευκο χρωμα δεν πειραζει,ετσι παιδια????

----------


## Leo

> Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φιλε Speedkiller. Νομιζω το προτεινε κι ο Leo. Καινούρια βαπόρια για τη ΝΕΛ και σ' αυτο το πνευμα κινηθηκα. Θα κανω κι άλλα....


Όχι επειδή το πρότεινα, αλλά επειδή αξίζει, θα πρέπει να πω συγχαρητήρια για την πρόταση. Είναι μια χαρά και μπλέ αφού η επιστροφή σε λευκό είναι μάλλον όνειρο. Έχουμε ξαναπεί ότι το λευκό χρώμα είναι αρκετά ακριβότερο (σε κόστος) και σαφώς περισσότερο λερωσιάρικο από άλλα χρώματα, άρα..... :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το M/S SCOTTISH VIKING κατασκευάστηκετον Απρίλιο του 2009 από τα ναυπηγεία C.N.Visentini του Francesco Vientiane & Cο στο Porto Virο της Ιταλίας με αριθμό Lap. 221. Οι διαστάσεις του 186 μέτρα μήκος, 25,6 μέτρα πλάτος και βύθισμα 6,85 μέτρα. Τα βάρη του είναι GT / NT / DWT = 26904 / 9000 / 7000 αντίστοιχα. Έχει δυο μηχανές MAN Β&W diesel 9L48/60B με αποτέλεσμα ισχύος 21.600 kW. Αναπτύσσει ταχύτητα 24 κόμβων και εξυπηρετεί 800 επιβάτες (428 σε καμπίνες). Τα γκαράζ είναι χωρητικότητας 195 αυτοκινήτων και τα γραμμικά του μέτρα είναι 2250. Το Δεκέμβρη του 2009 αγοράζεται από την ΝΕΛ, μετονομάζεται σε ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με νηολόγιο Μυτιλήνης, μειώνοντας δραστικά το μέσο όρο ηλικίας του στόλου της εταιρίας. Η παραλαβή του αναμένεται τις πρώτες μέρες του 2010. Κι αυτό είναι μόνο η αρχή. Έχει και συνέχεια... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69719
> 
> Πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία και στοιχεία από faktaomfartyg.


Με όλα αυτά που μας είπες κα ικυρίως με το τρόπο που τα παρέθεσες θα με κάνεις να κατέβω λιμάνι να το περιμένω......τέλεια δουλειά μπράβο σου :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Ασχολίαστος!!!Η φώτο Νομίζω είναι του Στέφανου Π.(stefanos p) αλλά δεν πάιρνω και όρκο!


κακώς δεν παίρνεις :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Το M/S SCOTTISH VIKING κατασκευάστηκετον Απρίλιο του 2009 από τα ναυπηγεία C.N.Visentini του Francesco Vientiane & Cο στο Porto Virο της Ιταλίας με αριθμό Lap. 221. Οι διαστάσεις του 186 μέτρα μήκος, 25,6 μέτρα πλάτος και βύθισμα 6,85 μέτρα. Τα βάρη του είναι GT / NT / DWT = 26904 / 9000 / 7000 αντίστοιχα. Έχει δυο μηχανές MAN Β&W diesel 9L48/60B με αποτέλεσμα ισχύος 21.600 kW. Αναπτύσσει ταχύτητα 24 κόμβων και εξυπηρετεί 800 επιβάτες (428 σε καμπίνες). Τα γκαράζ είναι χωρητικότητας 195 αυτοκινήτων και τα γραμμικά του μέτρα είναι 2250. Το Δεκέμβρη του 2009 αγοράζεται από την ΝΕΛ, μετονομάζεται σε ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με νηολόγιο Μυτιλήνης, μειώνοντας δραστικά το μέσο όρο ηλικίας του στόλου της εταιρίας. Η παραλαβή του αναμένεται τις πρώτες μέρες του 2010. Κι αυτό είναι μόνο η αρχή. Έχει και συνέχεια... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69719
> 
> Πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία και στοιχεία από faktaomfartyg.


η πλωρη του μου θυμιζει κατι απο ΔΗΛΟΣ...καλη προσπαθεια :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Και το νέο πλοίο της NEL LINES...!!! Το ΠΛΩΜΑΡΙ (ex.golfo delgli angeli) ναυπηγήθηκε το 2004, έχει υπερεσιακή ταχύτητα 24 κόμβων και θα συνδέει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με την Χίο & την Μυτιλήνη...!!! :Razz:  Αναμένεται να παραδωθεί στην NEL τον Φεβρουάριο του 2010...(Αυθεντική φώτο και στοιχεία στο facta) :Wink: 

PLOMARI IN NEL LINES.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Και το νέο πλοίο της NEL LINES...!!! Το ΠΛΩΜΑΡΙ (ex.golfo delgli angeli) ναυπηγήθηκε το 2004, έχει υπερεσιακή ταχύτητα 24 κόμβων και θα συνδέει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με την Χίο & την Μυτιλήνη...!!! Αναμένεται να παραδωθεί στην NEL τον Φεβρουάριο του 2010...(Αυθεντική φώτο και στοιχεία στο facta)
> 
> PLOMARI IN NEL LINES.jpg


Αυτό μάλιστα.  :Wink: 
 .Είναι ότι ακριβώς χρειαζόμαστε εμείς οι Λέσβιοι!!!Πολύ καλό φίλε Γιάννη.

----------


## Leo

Εγώ θα σχολιάσω θετικά όλα, αλλά την εποχή των 26~28 μιλίων η Χίος και η Μυτιλήνη δεν ότι κρίνετε σκόπιμο να μείνουν κάτω από τα μέσο όρο, σε μια νέα μετασκευή ή αγορά ή παραγγελία. ¶ρα να το ξασκεφτούνε οι ναυπηγοί της μετασκευής ? Να θεωρήσετε ότι η άποψη μου για το Νήσος Χίος είναι ότι είναι μικρό (σε μέγεθος, χωρητικότητες) για την Γραμμή.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Αυτό μάλιστα. 
> .Είναι ότι ακριβώς χρειαζόμαστε εμείς οι Λέσβιοι!!!Πολύ καλό φίλε Γιάννη.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ...!!! :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Παραγγελιά για τον Opelmanos...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69891

*COPYRIGHT:http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/p41302465.html*

----------


## opelmanos

> Παραγγελιά για τον Opelmanos...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69891
> 
> *COPYRIGHT:http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/p41302465.html*


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Κώστα αλλά βάλε και κανένα όνομα κανένα μουστάκι να γίνει ποιό φινετσάτο

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ πουλήθηκε στην ΜΙΝΟΑΝ...!!! Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο opelmanos...!!! :Wink:  Φώτο απο την gallery...

THEOFILOS.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ πουλήθηκε στην ΜΙΝΟΑΝ...!!! Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο opelmanos...!!! Φώτο απο την gallery...


 Χώρια απ'τη ζωγραφια είσαι τρομερός και ξέρεις το γιατί?Γιατί πήρες την φωτό μου που είχα τότε πάει εκδρομή στη Σούδα!!!Πρόσεξε μήν σε πάρει χαμπάρι ο Speed μόνο :Cool:

----------


## Ergis

> Παραγγελιά για τον Opelmanos...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69891
> 
> *COPYRIGHT:http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/p41302465.html*


φανταστικη μετασκευη.... :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

> Παραγγελιά για τον Opelmanos...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69891
> 
> *COPYRIGHT:http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/p41302465.html*


ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ!!!!

----------


## giannis95

Μιας και τώρα στις διακοπές μου δεν έχω να κάνω και πολλά πράγματα είπα να αρχίσω την πρώτη μου τροποποίηση...Ξέρω δεν είναι και πολύ καλή αλλα πάντα η προσπάθεια μετράει....!! :Surprised: ops:

lato f.gif
Για όλλους σας!!!

----------


## ορφεας

Είναι πολύ ωραία. Μπάβο σου!

----------


## ορφεας

Σας παρουσιάζω και τον Θεολογο. Η φωτο είναι δικία μου.
ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π..JPG

----------


## cpt babis

> Μιας και τώρα στις διακοπές μου δεν έχω να κάνω και πολλά πράγματα είπα να αρχίσω την πρώτη μου τροποποίηση...Ξέρω δεν είναι και πολύ καλή αλλα πάντα η προσπάθεια μετράει....!!ops:
> 
> lato f.gif
> Για όλλους σας!!!


Γιαννη μια χαρα ειναι  :Very Happy: 
To highspeed να βγαλεις μονο  :Wink:

----------


## giannis95

> Γιαννη μια χαρα ειναι 
> To highspeed να βγαλεις μονο


Ναι έχεις δίκιο ουδέν σχόλειο για το highspeed...χαχαχαχα...!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## giannis95

Μάλλον έτσι είναι καλήτερο νομίζω...!!! :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη για το σχόλειο...!!! :Wink: 

lato p.gif

----------


## cpt babis

Tωρα ειναι τελειο!!!
Μπραβο!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

:Wink: 


> Χώρια απ'τη ζωγραφια είσαι τρομερός και ξέρεις το γιατί?Γιατί πήρες την φωτό μου που είχα τότε πάει εκδρομή στη Σούδα!!!Πρόσεξε μήν σε πάρει χαμπάρι ο Speed μόνο


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ...!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε το Επτάνησος με άσπρο χρώμα, όπως μας το ζήτησε ο φίλος noulos εδώ..*
Eptanisos_1white..jpg
*Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον φίλο Appia_1978*

----------


## ChiefMate

Πολυ σωστο!!!
Ευγε!!!

----------


## Leo

Γιάννη μπράβο, να το δούμε κι με ένα ακόμη συρίτι μπλέ στα κάτω ανοιχτά παράθυρα λες ή θα γίνει πολύ πιλάφι. Να κάνουμε μαι λεπτή λωρίδα κάπου? Για σκέψου και ρίξε καμιά πινελιά  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Κάπτεν Λεό κάτι έχω σκεφτεί!Θα επιστρέψω σύντομα με δύο εκδοχές...*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Επέστρεψα λοιπόν με τις δύο εκδοχές που σκέφτηκα....
Η πρώτη με μία μπλε γραμμή στα παράθυρα του γκαράζ:
*Eptanisos_white2..jpg
*Και η δεύτερη με μία λεπτή γραμμή:
*Eptanisos_1white..jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη του χρειαζόταν ένα από τα δύο....... :Very Happy: .

----------


## ιθακη

απο τα χρωματα του Στριτζη δεν επιτρεπετε να απουσιαζει το μπλε γκαραζ.......

αυτο ειναι σαν ασπιρινη....
εγω η μονη αλλαγη που θα ηθελα να δω στο πλοιο ειναι η παρακατω...
P1071927.JPG

η φωτο παντα απο τον *Appia_1978*

----------


## ιθακη

και με αφορμη το επτανησος,οριστε μια οικαστικη παρεμβαση για το αγαπημενο μου κφαλονια...
P91409311.JPG

P914093111.JPG

φωτο απο τον dokimako 21

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ μαζι σου ειμαι! Τρελένομαι για γυαλιά στη γέφυρα!

----------


## Νaval22

εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι δεν του πάει καθόλου όπως δεν θα πήγαινε σε κανένα japanaki της γενιάς εκείνης

----------


## ιθακη

ευχαριστω καπετανιο....ομολογω οτι θα με ξαφνιαζε ευχαριστα αν το εβλεπα αυτο μετα τον δεξαμενισμο του....




> Εγώ μαζι σου ειμαι! Τρελένομαι για γυαλιά στη γέφυρα!

----------


## marsant

Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ με σινιαλα που θα ηθελα πολυ να το εβλεπα και πιστευω οτι του πανε..
(η φωτο αν θυμαμαι καλα ανηκει στον opelmanos)

----------


## opelmanos

> Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ με σινιαλα που θα ηθελα πολυ να το εβλεπα και πιστευω οτι του πανε..
> (η φωτο αν θυμαμαι καλα ανηκει στον opelmanos)


Έγραψες Μαρίνο!!!Περιμένω να το δώ με τα χρώματα της Νελ λευκό.Φυσικά και είναι δική μου η φωτό και χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μάνο έτοιμη η Ροδάνθη με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ...*
Rodanthi _NEL LINES.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Ωραίες οι μετασκευές σας παιδιά! Μαρίνο λες να δούμε κάτι τέτοιο? Τουλάχιστον να ταξιδέψει ξανά, και αν κρίνουμε πόσο προσέχει τον ¶γιο η VSL, καλά θα περάσει! Όσο για τη NEL, έστω και τώρα να επανενωθεί με την αδερφή της δεν θα ήταν και άσχημα (από το να σαπίζει).

----------


## Leo

Από ότι βλέπω είστε και οι δυο μέσα στο κλίμα του ποιος πρέπει να πουλήσει και ποιος να αγοράσει. Καλή η πρόταση σας, συγχρητήρια για την ιδέα και την δουλειά σας.

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι και Ροδάνθη όμως!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Όχι και Ροδάνθη όμως!!!


Γιατί θα σε χαλούσε να την αγοράζαμε ?Εμένα πρωσοπικά καθόλου. ίσα ίσα σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση είναι και θα την ανοίξουν και παραπάνω να ξεμπουκώσουν λίγο οι μηχανές της!!

----------


## ορφεας

Το ΕΒΟΙΑ ΣΤΑΡ με το όνομα BLUE STAR KALYMNOS
BLUE STAR KALYMNOS.JPG

----------


## nickosps

Αφού το κάνεις που το κάνεις Blue Star, βάλ' του και τα σινιάλα στις μπάντες... :Wink:

----------


## ορφεας

Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΟΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ σαν BLUE STAR MYKONOS!!!
BLUE STAR MYKONOS.JPG

----------


## Leo

Κοίτα ορφεα, εσύ τώρα με αυτή τη μετασκευή έκανες δυο εχθρούς. Μιά με τον Έργη που του χάλασες τα αγαπημένα του σινιάλα της HSW και μια δέυτερη που υποβάθμισες τα ονόματα Blue Star ...... και άρα θα σε "περιλάβουνε"  οι Μπλουσταρίτες  :Very Happy: . Διότι ούτε μπλου Στάρ βλέπω ούτε μπλου χαλ. Συνεπώς που δένει το όνομα με την Ορφέας Λάϊνς? Συνοψίζω με δυό λόγια .... δεν λέει. Προσπάθησε με κάτι που να έχει συνοχή άποψη και λογική.

----------


## ορφεας

Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ με τα χρώμματα της BLUE STAR FERRIES. H original είναι του opelmanos.
ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 1.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Περιττό να πως είναι απαράδεκτο....Θεόφιλος=ΝΕΛ!!! :Smile:

----------


## ορφεας

Το ΚΡΗΤΗ II με τα συνιάλα της AGOUDIMOS LINES.
ΚΡΗΤΗ II.JPG

----------


## f/b delfini

To posidon hellas se morfh blue star
elpizw na sas aresei

BLUE STAR POSEIDON.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Πολύ ωραίο.

----------


## f/b delfini

efxaristw
PROSEXOS NOVA FERRIES.........

----------


## Leo

Μισό λεπτό να μην παίρνουμε φόρα και τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. Εδώ είναι δεκτές οι προτάσεις και οι προσπάθειες σας όταν είναι *Ποιοτικές*  και όχι ποσοτικές. Στο παρόν θέμα έχουν βγει μετασκευές ΑΣΤΕΡΑΤΕΣ και θα παρακαλέσω το θέμα να το κρατήσουμε σε ένα επίπεδο και όχι ότι να ΄ναι. Αν σκέφτεστε να κάνετε προτάσεις  και μετασκευές ουσίας, ξεφυλλίστε τις προηγούμενες σελίδες αυτού του θέματος και ελάτε πίσω με τις δικές σας καλύτερες προτάσεις! Αλλιώς θα το κλείσουμε το μαγαζί.

----------


## f/b delfini

poseidon hellas ws athina me ta xrwmata ths nova ferries

----------


## ιθακη

λοιπον παιδες,για να δειτε ποσο δεν στεκω στα μυαλα μου,βλεπετε την ωρα που ποσταρω...τριτη βραδυ,χαραματα προς τεταρτη πρωι,και αντι να κοιμαμαι που αυριο το πρωι εχω να δωσω και μαθημα,με εχουν ποιασει αυπνιες....και αντι να κατσω να δω κανενα ντοκυμαντερ που  εχει τετοια ωρα,εγω καθομαι και οραματιστηκα ενα πλοιο...

και ιδου:
Ariadne_28851811200888.jpg

πιστευω πως αν το πλοιο ηταν ετσι θα το ερωτευομουνα...

φωτο του φιλου corfu apo to galery

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο ιθάκη, ελπίζω να γράψεις το ίδιο καλά και στο μάθημα που σήμερα διαγωνίζεσαι...  :Wink:  Καλή επιτυχία  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Corse για τον Στέφανο κ όλους τους Νελίτες! :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74651

*COPYRIGHT:*http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...o-704882-Corse

----------


## Leo

Καταλαβαίνω το εγχείρημα από τον speedkiller, γιατί φέρνει λίγο στον Θεόφιλο (από άποψης όγκου και πρώτης ματιάς), σε αυτή την γωνία και με αυτά τα χρώματα. Μακάρι, ότι κι αν είναι, θα είναι μάλλον αναβάθμιση για την γραμμή.  Δεν σχολιάζω την μετασκευή/χρωματισμό, αυτή είναι δεδομένη για τις επιχειρήσεις speedkiller  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

> Μπράβο ιθάκη, ελπίζω να γράψεις το ίδιο καλά και στο μάθημα που σήμερα διαγωνίζεσαι...  Καλή επιτυχία


 thanks καπτεν αλλα το μαθημα διστυχος πηγε στον κουβα...

----------


## opelmanos

> Corse για τον Στέφανο κ όλους τους Νελίτες!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74651
> 
> *COPYRIGHT:*http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...o-704882-Corse


Κώστα πολύ καλή δουλειά έκανες αλλά να το βαφτίσουμε και ένα Ελληνικό όνομα τι λές?

----------


## ιθακη

εξαιρετικα αφιερομενη στον captain_nionio kai to leo που το ζητησανε στο αντοιστιχo θεμα

P5040075.JPG

εγω εχω να διαπυστωσω το εξης...στο καραβι πιστευα οτι με χαλουσε η πλωρη που εχει κλιση....τελικα τωρα που την βλεπω χωρις καταπελτη αλλα με κλιση,καταλαβαινω τι με χαλουσε πραγματικα...

φωτο του opelmanos

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι λες τωρα ρε θηριο; Πωωωωω. Ειναι κατι που ηθελα να δω και ως κουλαδι εννοειται πως δεν μπορουσα να κανω απο μονος μου. Βεβαια απο την αριστερη μερια φαινεται ακριβως ετσι αλλα ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ χαρη στο γειτονα το βλεπουμε και απο τη δεξια οπως θα επρεπε να ειναι, τουλαχιστον για τα γουστα αρκετων εδω μεσα. Να εισαι καλα ιθακη!!!

----------


## ιθακη

να εισαι καλα καπετανιο μου πατριωτακη.....τελικα εγω εχωνα το λεω απο εδω και περα...η πλωρη της ειναι απιστευτα ομορφη χωρις τον καταπελτη...

----------


## opelmanos

> να εισαι καλα καπετανιο μου πατριωτακη.....τελικα εγω εχωνα το λεω απο εδω και περα...η πλωρη της ειναι απιστευτα ομορφη χωρις τον καταπελτη...


Kαλά θα ήταν να γινόταν και στην πραγματικότητα αυτή η μετατροπή και να τοποθετούσαν 2 μπουκαπόρτες από πίσω  αλλά δεν ...

----------


## Ergis

> εξαιρετικα αφιερομενη στον captain_nionio kai to leo που το ζητησανε στο αντοιστιχo θεμα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74657
> 
> εγω εχω να διαπυστωσω το εξης...στο καραβι πιστευα οτι με χαλουσε η πλωρη που εχει κλιση....τελικα τωρα που την βλεπω χωρις καταπελτη αλλα με κλιση,καταλαβαινω τι με χαλουσε πραγματικα...
> 
> φωτο του opelmanos


ειμαι της αποψης οτι η εισαι γιαπωνεζος η δεν εισαι.......

----------


## cpt babis

Δοκιμασα και εγω με την βοηθεια ενος φιλου για να το δουμε χωρις καταπελτες  :Wink: 
αριαδνη(1).JPG
H φωτο ειναι του opelmanos

----------


## Leo

> ειμαι της αποψης οτι η εισαι γιαπωνεζος η δεν εισαι.......


Υπάρχουν πολλά Ιαπωνέζικα φέρυ χωρίς πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες Γιώργο! ΟΚ είναι σήμα κατατεθέν αλλά όχι και το καθοριστικό, μιας Ιαπωνικής Ταυτότητας  :Wink: . Γιατί θα σου απαντήσω ή είσαι HSW ή δεν είσαι  :Razz:  :Razz: . Έλα όμως που είσαι ΑΝΕΚ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Υπάρχουν πολλά Ιαπωνέζικα φέρυ χωρίς πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες Γιώργο! ΟΚ είναι σήμακατατεθέν αλλά όχι και το καθοριστικό, μαι Ιαπωνικής Ταυτότητας . Γιατί θα σου απαντήσω ή είσαι HSW ή δεν είσαι . Έλα όμως που είσαι ΑΝΕΚ


Και της πάνε τα σήματα της ΑΝΈΚ μια χαρά.. :Cool:

----------


## Νaval22

> Περιττό να πως είναι απαράδεκτο....Θεόφιλος=ΝΕΛ!!!


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Corse για τον Στέφανο κ όλους τους Νελίτες!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74651
> 
> *COPYRIGHT:*http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...o-704882-Corse


εντάξει για αυτό υποκλίνομαι καταπληκτικός παρόλο που πίστευα ότι το corse θα είναι χάλια με σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ μπορώ να πώ ότι το έφτιαξες τέλειο και μάλλον θα αλλάξω γνώμη,ευχαριστούμε

----------


## douzoune

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον Speedkiller....άψογος όπως πάντα!!! 

Θα ήθελα κάποιος τολμηρός καλλιτέχνης-μετασκευαστής, εφόσον είναι εφικτό, να μας πραγματοποιήσει την μετασκευή του Μυτιλήνη σύμφωνα με το αρχικό σχέδιο που μας έδειξε ο stefanosp εδώ.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον Speedkiller....άψογος όπως πάντα!!! 
> 
> Θα ήθελα κάποιος τολμηρός καλλιτέχνης-μετασκευαστής, εφόσον είναι εφικτό, να μας πραγματοποιήσει την μετασκευή του Μυτιλήνη σύμφωνα με το αρχικό σχέδιο που μας έδειξε ο stefanosp εδώ.


*Θα το τολμήσω. Όσο για το αποτέλεσμα δεν υπόσχομαι τίποτα*

----------


## ορφεας

Ρόδος 1/10/2009...
P10603171.JPG

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Συγνώμη αλλα μήπως μπορούν οι ναυπηγοί μας να μας φτιάξουν το ΑΚΟΥΑ ΤΖΙΟΥΕΛ με τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ...??? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ορφεας

Θα το κάνω αλλα αύριο.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Θα το κάνω αλλα αύριο.


 Ευχαριστώ :Razz: ...!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Γιάννη ορίστε η επιθυμία σου....:mrgreen:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74906
*
--->> Original Φώτo <<---*

----------


## MYTILENE

Τα χρώματα.... ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ!!!!Απλά τέλειο-ος!!!Μπράβο :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Γιάννη ορίστε η επιθυμία σου....:mrgreen:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74906
> 
> *--->> Original Φώτo <<---*


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ...!!! :Razz:  Πραγματικά θα γίνει πολύ όμορφο με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και χωρίς τη Λωρίδα...Καθαρόαιμο ΝEL!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74913

*Original Φώτο:*

----------


## opelmanos

> Να και χωρίς τη Λωρίδα...Καθαρόαιμο ΝEL!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74913
> 
> *Original Φώτο:*


Κώστα δώσε σε παρακαλώ και μια της Ροδάνθης με τα χρώματα της Νελ.
Ξέρεις εσύ ,είσαι μερακλής σε τέτοια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ...!!! Πραγματικά θα γίνει πολύ όμορφο με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ !!!


γιατί φίλε το αγόρασε η ΝΕΛ και δεν το κατάλαβαμε?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> γιατί φίλε το αγόρασε η ΝΕΛ και δεν το κατάλαβαμε?


Εννοώ οτι στην φωτογραφία θα γίνει πανέμορφο... :Wink:  Και γιατί όχι και στην πιθανή ναύλωση ή αγορά...!

----------


## Rocinante

Κωστα καταπληκτικη δουλεια συγχαριτηρια.
Προτιμω αυτη με τη λωριδα.
Περιεργο. Μια λωριδα χρωματος και κανει ενα βαπορι τελειως διαφορετικο.

----------


## ιθακη

> ειμαι της αποψης οτι η εισαι γιαπωνεζος η δεν εισαι.......


γιατι το λες αυτο???υπαρχουν πολλα γιαπωνεζικα που δεν εχουν ουτε εναν πλαινο καταπελτη...ενα γρηγορο παραδειγμα που μου ερχετε στο μυαλο ειναι το ionian king (ferry lavender),για το ionian queen (new akashia) δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος,πρεπει να ειχε εναν πρυμα δεξια και να του τον εκοψαν στην δραπετσονα...

----------


## Ergis

> γιατι το λες αυτο???υπαρχουν πολλα γιαπωνεζικα που δεν εχουν ουτε εναν πλαινο καταπελτη...ενα γρηγορο παραδειγμα που μου ερχετε στο μυαλο ειναι το ionian king (ferry lavender),για το ionian queen (new akashia) δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος,πρεπει να ειχε εναν πρυμα δεξια και να του τον εκοψαν στην δραπετσονα...


και που κακως πιστευω επραξαν

----------


## MARGARITIS24

δεν ειχαν πλαινο καταπελτη

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ειχε αλλα οχι ακριβως πλαινο αλλα ακριβως πανω στην γωνια οπως ειναι και στο ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ της SAOS.

----------


## ιθακη

> δεν ειχαν πλαινο καταπελτη


και για του λογου τα αληθες

οταν ηρθε ελαδα με ονομα ionian glory
ionian_glory_1988_1.jpg

και μετα την μετασκευη της πρυμνης και της μετονομασιας του
ionian_queen_1988_2.jpg

πηγη http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/new_akashia_1988.htm

Υ.Γ αν καποιος mod θεωρει οτι πρεπει να μεταφερθει στο θεμα του πλοιου,μεταχαρας να το κανει

----------


## Giovanaut

BREAKING NEWS!!!

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι το ονειρο σας εγινε πραγματικοτητα..!!!
Πριν απο λιγες μερες εκλεισε το πιο τρελο deal της ακτοπλοιας μεσα σε ακρα μυστικοτητα...!!!
Η Ναυτιλιακη αγορασε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ..!!!

Και για να μην νομιζετε οτι σας δουλευω εχω αποδειξεις...!!!
Παρακατω βλεπεται το πλοιο στο λιμανι της Μυρινας οπου μετεβη και αλλαξε σινιλα εσπευσμενα, προκειμενου να ξεκινησει αμεσως δρομολογια..!!!
Το πλοιο θα χρησιμοποιηθει και απο τη νεα του εταιρεια ως σκαντζαδορος, ενω πληροφοριες θελουν το πλοιο να ξεκινα απο Λημνο την αντικατασταση του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ στην αγονη σημερα κιολας..!!!

Αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους τρελο-ταξιδιαρηδες, της μεγαλυτερης και ομορφοτερης θαλασσινης οικογεννειας.. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz: 

NEL-ARIADNE.jpg

----------


## Leo

Το οποίο αξιοπρεπώς ανέδειξες, αναπροσδιόρισες, αναβάθμισες, ανά....... Μπράβο Γιάννη, ένα χαμόγελο για όλους!  :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Γιαννιο εγραψες του πανε πολυ τα χρωματα...*

----------


## φανούλα

> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι το ονειρο σας εγινε πραγματικοτητα..!!!
> Πριν απο λιγες μερες εκλεισε το πιο τρελο deal της ακτοπλοιας μεσα σε ακρα μυστικοτητα...!!!
> Η Ναυτιλιακη αγορασε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ..!!!
> 
> Και για να μην νομιζετε οτι σας δουλευω εχω αποδειξεις...!!!
> Παρακατω βλεπεται το πλοιο στο λιμανι της Μυρινας οπου μετεβη και αλλαξε σινιλα εσπευσμενα, προκειμενου να ξεκινησει αμεσως δρομολογια..!!!
> Το πλοιο θα χρησιμοποιηθει και απο τη νεα του εταιρεια ως σκαντζαδορος, ενω πληροφοριες θελουν το πλοιο να ξεκινα απο Λημνο την αντικατασταση του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ στην αγονη σημερα κιολας..!!!
> ...


Τι μπόμπα είναι αυτή??? Ποτέ δε θα τη χορτάσετε τη ΝΕΛ εσείς εκεί πάνω!!! Όλα δικά σας θα τα πάρετε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!
Υ.Γ. Καταπληκτική δουλειά!!! Μπράβο Γιαννάκη!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Θεοφιλάρα στους αιθέρες!! :Cool: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75682

----------


## Leo

Μάνο, πλάκα πλάκα είναι μια χαρά, άρα κατάλληλο και για την θάλασσα.  :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

'Οντως το σήμα της ΕΤΖΙΑΝ (για το φουγάρο ομιλώ)πάει γαντιιιι...κ όμορφο σινιάλο για την ακτοπλοία!!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Θεοφιλάρα στους αιθέρες!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75682


 χαχαχαχα!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: πεταει Μανο!!! :Wink: αρκετα επικαιρο βαψιμο δεδομενης της παραπαιουσας καταστασης στην ακτοπλοια η οποια ερχεται σε αντιθεση με την ανθηρη κατασταση που επικρατει στο χωρο των αεροπορικων συγκοινωνιων οι οποιες εχουν για τα καλα παρει κεφαλι..

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε το αδελφάκι της Αρχόντισσα Αριάδνης με τα σινιάλα της Agoudimos Lines...Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη τα χρώματα του ταιριάζουν γάντι!
*ferryhimuka2.jpg
*Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου ιθακη.*

----------


## giorgos....

είναι το ιδανικό φίλε nissos mykonos..

----------


## ορφεας

το αρτεμισια με το sea jet 2.
BLUE STAR SYROS ME BLUE STAR TINOS.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

> *Για να δούμε το αδελφάκι της Αρχόντισσα Αριάδνης με τα σινιάλα της Agoudimos Lines...Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη τα χρώματα του ταιριάζουν γάντι!*
> ferryhimuka2.jpg
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου ιθακη.*


πραγματικα του πανε man...

----------


## φανούλα

> *Για να δούμε το αδελφάκι της Αρχόντισσα Αριάδνης με τα σινιάλα της Agoudimos Lines...Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη τα χρώματα του ταιριάζουν γάντι!*
> ferryhimuka2.jpg
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου ιθακη.*


:shock::shock:......Τα σπάειιιιιιιιιιιιιιι....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!

----------


## vinman

> *Για να δούμε το αδελφάκι της Αρχόντισσα Αριάδνης με τα σινιάλα της Agoudimos Lines...Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη τα χρώματα του ταιριάζουν γάντι!
> *ferryhimuka2.jpg
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου ιθακη.*


Γιάννη έγραψες..!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> *Για να δούμε το αδελφάκι της Αρχόντισσα Αριάδνης με τα σινιάλα της Agoudimos Lines...Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη τα χρώματα του ταιριάζουν γάντι!*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75742
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου ιθακη.*


 οοοοοοοοοοοοο :shock:
φανταστικό αποτέλεσμα !!
αλλά πολύ ασπρίλα έπεσε κάντε και κανένα μπλέ  :Wink: :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ιθακη

> *Για να δούμε το αδελφάκι της Αρχόντισσα Αριάδνης με τα σινιάλα της Agoudimos Lines...Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη τα χρώματα του ταιριάζουν γάντι!*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75742
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου ιθακη.*


 αναδερφε εννοεις το αδερφακι της που ισως να ερθει στην ελλαδα να εναι ετσι οκ...απλα η φωτο που ποσταρα δεν απεικονιζει το αδελφακι της αριαδνης,αλλα την αριαδνη (rainbow bell,μετα στην Miyazaki Car Ferry ονομαστηκε ferry himuka,αριαδνη ειναι το ιδιο πλοιο)...το αδερφακι της που ειναι το rainbow love για την Kyuetsu Ferry Co μετονομαστηκε σε *NEW GOLDEN BRIDGE V*. για λογαριασμο της Ocean Bridge Line...απλη διευκρινηση...


πηγη: αριαδνη http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/rainbow_bell_1996.htm 
   rainbow love http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/rainbow_love_1997.htm

----------


## laz94

> Θεοφιλάρα στους αιθέρες!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75682


Επειδή μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ αυτη η αλλαγή σινιάλων, προσπάθησα να κάνω και εγώ κάτι αντίστοιχο...

Ελπίζω να μην θυμώσει ο φίλος opelmanos... :Wink: 

Εδώ το speedrunner III το οποίο μετονομάστηκε σε ""*Olympia*"" μετα την πώληση του από την Aegean Speed Lines στην νεα κρατική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία "*OLYMPIC SEAWAYS*"

Ορίστε μια φωτογραφία του. Εκτελώντας το νέο του δρομολόγιο: 
*Σύρος - Τήνος - Μύκονος - Ευδηλος - Βαθύ*

31_45662482009.jpg


Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου *Vinman*

----------


## Leo

Γειά σου Λάζαρε καλλιτέχνη με τις ανατροπές σου  :Very Happy: !!!!!

----------


## Leo

> *Για να δούμε το αδελφάκι της Αρχόντισσα Αριάδνης με τα σινιάλα της Agoudimos Lines...Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη τα χρώματα του ταιριάζουν γάντι!
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75742
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου ιθακη.*


Τώρα την είδα αυτήν τη μετασκευή. Σαν δουλειά την κρίνω πολύ καλή, αλλά άσπρη η Αριάδνη/Πηνελόπη δεν μου αρέσει. Χάνει την επιβλητικότητα της και την αρχοντιά της. Αυτό για τα δικά μου μάτια και γούστα φυσικά. Σεβαστές οι απόψεις των άλλων φίλων, όπως και το γούστο τους.

----------


## ορφεας

To ΠΟΣΕΙΔΟΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ με μια μικρή μετεπισκευή.
POSIDON HELLAS.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Τώρα την είδα αυτήν τη μετασκευή. Σαν δουλειά την κρίνω πολύ καλή, αλλά άσπρη η Αριάδνη/Πηνελόπη δεν μου αρέσει. Χάνει την επιβλητικότητα της και την αρχοντιά της. Αυτό για τα δικά μου μάτια και γούστα φυσικά. Σεβαστές οι απόψεις των άλλων φίλων, όπως και το γούστο τους.


*
Κάπτεν Λεό συμφωνώ μαζί σου!Επειδή δοκίμασα να βάψω την Αριάδνη μετά την μετασκευή με τα χρώματα της Agoudimos Lines, σου λέω πως δεν έβγαζε την αρχοντιά που βγάζει με τα χρώματα που έχει σήμερα, γι' αυτό και προτίμησα να την βάψω όπως ήταν πριν την μετασκευή..Αν θέλεις μπορώ να ανεβάσω την φωτογραφία της..* :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλησπέρα σας!!Ποιοσ καλός ελαιορωματιστης τηα μου φτιάξει ενα απο τα ΠΑΛΑΣ του Ηρακλείου με τα χρώματα της Blue Star Ferries?Θα το εκτιμούσα ιδίαίτερα!!!!Απλα θέλω να δω κάτι.....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Καλησπέρα σας!!Ποιοσ καλός ελαιορωματιστης τηα μου φτιάξει ενα απο τα ΠΑΛΑΣ του Ηρακλείου με τα χρώματα της Blue Star Ferries?Θα το εκτιμούσα ιδίαίτερα!!!!Απλα θέλω να δω κάτι.....


τα θελει και σενα ο οργανισμος σου!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:
τεσπα,αν ειναι φιλοι μου φτιαχτε το σας παρακαλω γιατι κι εγω θελω να..δω κατι!:cry::shock:

----------


## Νaval22

φτιάξτε και κανένα airbus της olympic air στα σινιάλα της blue star να δούμε πως θα είναι και το αντίστροφο  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> φτιάξτε και κανένα airbus της olympic air στα σινιάλα της blue star να δούμε πως θα είναι και το αντίστροφο


 
Τώρα βάζεις δύσκολα....:| :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

> φτιάξτε και κανένα airbus της olympic air στα σινιάλα της blue star να δούμε πως θα είναι και το αντίστροφο


Χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!! Δεν υπάρχει!!!!

----------


## vinman

> ..............


@Laz94...ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη Λάζαρε... :Very Happy: 
@Artmios Sintihakis....Βρε Αρτεμάκο τι τα θές τα παλάτια με άλλα σινιάλα??
...σκέφτεσαι κάτι πονηροπερίεργο?? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## seaways_lover

Βάσει της ιδέας του φίλου* stefanosp*, χαρίσμενο στη φίλη *Φανούλα* που λέει "...δεν υπάρχει"!!! Κι όμως....... χαχαχαχα

airbus319-100bluestarair.jpg

Με αγάπη και "τρέλα" (κεφαλονίτης γαρ) δικό σας!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Σωστός φίλε seaways_lover, να θυμίσω στο φόρουμ ότι αυτά που βλέπετε δεν είναι καθόλου τρελά αλλά υπαρκτά φαινόμενα. Σας αναφέρω λοιπόν την *Maersk air* της Μεγάλης *Maersk Lines* αλλά και την *Evergreen*, *αέρα* και *θάλασσα* της Taiwan.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε τον παντα ενημερωμενο μας καπτεν, για την καιρια παρατηρηση του...!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Βάσει της ιδέας του φίλου* stefanosp*, χαρίσμενο στη φίλη *Φανούλα* που λέει "...δεν υπάρχει"!!! Κι όμως....... χαχαχαχα
> 
> airbus319-100bluestarair.jpg
> 
> Με αγάπη και "τρέλα" (κεφαλονίτης γαρ) δικό σας!!!



Φίλε έδωσες ρέστα!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Νaval22

χαχα πολύ ωραίος,λέτε να βάλουμε ιδέες στον Βγενόπουλο  :Razz: , επίσης να προσθέσω σε αυτά που είπε ο λεο και το παράδειγμα easy jet,easy cruise κλπ,

----------


## ιθακη

> Καλησπέρα σας!!Ποιοσ καλός ελαιορωματιστης τηα μου φτιάξει ενα απο τα ΠΑΛΑΣ του Ηρακλείου με τα χρώματα της Blue Star Ferries?Θα το εκτιμούσα ιδίαίτερα!!!!Απλα θέλω να δω κάτι.....-το μαυρο του το χαλι φανταζομαι!!!


εγω φιλε μου Αρτεμιε το προσπαθησα...το οπτικο αποτελεσμα με τα χρωματα της Blue Star μου φεναιτε επιηκος αηδια και ελπιζω να μην το ζησω ποτε...δικο σου παντως
knossos2.jpg

φωτο του αρχικαπετανιου μας του mastrokosta

----------


## ορφεας

Το προτημάτε έτσι:
SUPERFERRY II.JPG
Ή έτσι:
SUPERFERRY II 1.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> εγω φιλε μου Αρτεμιε το προσπαθησα...το οπτικο αποτελεσμα με τα χρωματα της Blue Star μου φεναιτε επιηκος αηδια και ελπιζω να μην το ζησω ποτε...δικο σου παντως
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76101
> 
> φωτο του αρχικαπετανιου μας του mastrokosta


 Φίλε μου Ιθακι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσπάθεια σου...κοιτα κ εμένα τα παλας δεν μου αρέσουν με άλλα χρώματα απλα ήθελα να δω κάτι......όντως δεν βλέπεται!

----------


## ιθακη

> Φίλε μου Ιθακι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσπάθεια σου...κοιτα κ εμένα τα παλας δεν μου αρέσουν με άλλα χρώματα απλα ήθελα να δω κάτι......όντως δεν βλέπεται!


κοιτα εμενα γενικοτερα δεν μου αρεσουν αυτα τα παλατια σαν πλοια,γιατι δεν ειναι πλοια αλλα μπαουλα που επιπλεουν...οσο γι αυτο που λενε οτι ο grimaldi θα πουλησει τα 2 της κρητης σε μια απο της 2 ανταγωνιστηκες της Ανδριατικης,δεν θα γινει ποτε...λες και η Superfast η η blue star,δηλαδη η attica,δηλαδη η mig δηλαδη ο Βγεννοπουλος θα παει να αγορασει τα μεταχειρισμενα την στιγμη που ειδι ναυπηγει 2 πλοια???προβλημα θα ειχε να τους πει φτιαχτε αλλα 2,την μακετα ετοιμη την εχει...

----------


## φανούλα

> Βάσει της ιδέας του φίλου* stefanosp*, χαρίσμενο στη φίλη *Φανούλα* που λέει "...δεν υπάρχει"!!! Κι όμως....... χαχαχαχα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75984
> 
> Με αγάπη και "τρέλα" (κεφαλονίτης γαρ) δικό σας!!!


Μόνο στο ναυτιλία γίνονται αυτά :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!
Απίστευτος φίλε seaways lover :Razz: !!! Σ ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν τους κοτσάρετε κανένα ΑΝΕΚ επάνω γιατί η ΑΝΕΚ δεν ναυπηγεί κανένα (και ίσως την συμφέρει να κάνει ένα τέτοιο deal) ; Λέω εγώ τώρα με το ταπεινό μυαλό μου...  :Wink:  
Και μέχρι να εεεεεεεεερθει το άλλο από Japan (που τόσο καιρό το λένε-αλλά δεν το βλέπουμε)... Φαίξε μου και γλίστρησα...  :Razz:   :Razz:  

Όσο για τα παλάτια στα μπλε... Που ξέρετε ; Ίσως να τα έβαφαν και κόκκινα ! 

Σας Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων !  :Smile:

----------


## ιθακη

εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη στον captain nionio που την ζητησε
kefalonia_1975_4.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Που ξέρετε ; Ίσως να τα έβαφαν και κόκκινα ! 
> 
> Σας Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων !


 καπως ετσι εννοεις Θαναση???
superfast xiii.jpg

φωτο του αρχικαπετανιου μας του mastrokosta

----------


## ιθακη

παιδια ,μιας και και το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο σε λιγες μερες παει Δραπετσωνα,τι πιστευετε θα σας αρεσε να το δειτε μετα με αυτη την μορφη???
DSCN19090.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνουμε απολυτως φιλε ιθακη!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Συμφωνουμε απολυτως φιλε ιθακη!!!


 οποτε καπετανιο μου δεν μενει παρα να δει την φωτο αυτη η πλοιοκτιτρια οικογενεια και που ξερει....

----------


## ορφεας

Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ με κάποιες αλλαγές.
ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 1.JPG

----------


## ορφεας

Ή μήπως το προτημάτε έτσι:
ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 1.JPG

----------


## ορφεας

Το ΑΙΑΚΟΣ στην διαδρομή Πέραμα-Παλούκια με κάποιες αλλαγές.
ΑΙΑΚΟΣ.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

λοιπον απεθυνομε προς τους κεφαλονιτες Appia και captain nionio,αλλα και σε οσους αγαπανε το καραβι μας....ο captain nionios ειχε την επιθυμια να το δει με τα συνιαλα της blue star ferries και με κιτρινες τζιμινιερες...εμενα και τον Appia μας πειραξε παρα πολυ οταν απο το πλοιο σβυστικε το stritzis lines και την θεση του πειρε το blue (star) ferries...ετσι ομως θα σας αρεσε???????????????
kefalonia by blue star ferries-stritzis lines.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ακομα καλυτερα οπως ειναι τωρα αλλα νομιζω πως με αυτα τα σινιαλα και τα κιτρινα χρωματα του φουγαρου θα ηταν επισης πολυ ωραιο. Πολυ καλη δουλεια φιλε ιθακη.

----------


## ορφεας

Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ με κάποιες αλλαγές.
Η original είναι του NIKOS_V και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ.
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΙΝΟΥ.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Θα παρακαλουσα καποιον απο τους φιλους σε αυτο το θεμα να μου φτιαξουν το BLUE STAR ITHAKI με τα χρωματα τις AEGEAN SPEED LINE...Εχω τους λογους μου.... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ορφεας

Θες σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία;
BLUE STAR ITHAKI.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ορφέα αρκετά..... Το θέμα από μόνο του έχει τίτλο και σκοπό. Οι μερικές αλλαγές στο Παναγία Τήνου, που ακριβώς είναι, τι ακριβώς έχεις αλλάξει? Αναλυτικά γιατί εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι που να αξίζει τον κόπο να το κοιτάζω καινα μην καταλβαίνω, αφού δνε έιναι οφθαλμοφανές..... Με την ευκαιρία ξεφύλισε τις προηγούμενες σελίδες από την αρχή να δεις τι παίζει εδώ και ακολούθησε ανάλογα.

----------


## ορφεας

Σε σχέση με την original έχει αρκετές αλλαγές. Το ΒLUE STAR ITHAKI της aegean speed lines όπως το ζήτησε ο dokimakos21.
BLUE STAR ITHAKI 1.JPG

----------


## ορφεας

Έχω κυκλόσει με κόκκινο τις αλλαγές που έχω κάνει.

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τον Dokimakos.... :Razz: 

Κουκλί έγινε το άτιμο..... :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76621

----------


## ορφεας

Ο θεολογος π.
ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π. 1.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

> Για τον Dokimakos....
> 
> Κουκλί έγινε το άτιμο.....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76621


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Κωστα...Ηθελα πολυ να δω πως 8α ηταν εαν εκλεινε τελικα το deal...... :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Ο θεολογος π.
> ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π. 1.JPG


Σορρυ κιολας αλλα εσυ δεν κανεις αλλαγες σωστες κ που 8α μπορουσαν να γινουν αλλα ΤΑ ΚΑΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ και γενικα εχεις ξεφυγει λιγακι...!!!Οπως σου ειπε και ο Leo δες στις ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ τι ακριβως γινετε στο θεμα...!

----------


## vinman

@ speedkiller : Εξαιρετική μετασκευή όπως πάντα άλλωστε!!Πολύ καλή δουλειά!!
@ ορφεας : .....έλεος....τα ματάκια μας...θα σε πάει μέσα η Α.Κ.Π.(αστυνομία κακοποίησης πλοίων)

----------


## noulos

Γιατί ρε παιδιά τα βάζετε με τον Ορφέα;  :Confused: 
"Μετασκευές" κάνει, δεν αλλάζει απλά τα χρώματα! Εκτός και αν αυτό απαγορεύεται από τους κανόνες του φόρουμ οπότε πάω πάσο!

----------


## ορφεας

Σωστός ο Noylos. Το θέμα λέει "εκτελουνται *πάσης φύσεως* μετασκευες ανακατασκευές πλοίων". Δεν λέει τίποτα άλλο. Εγω για να καταλάβω επειδή δεν κατάλαβα τι έχω κάνει λάθος;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Leo

Να είσαι βέβαιος φίλε noulos, ότι η κριτική, ενίοτε σκληρή, βελτιώνει να γίνουμε όλοι καλύτεροι. Είναι καλό να προσπαθούμε και να βελτιωνόμαστε, αλλιώς ας αφήσουμε άλλους να κάνουν τις μετασκευές χωρίς να κακοποιούμε τα πλοία.

----------


## ορφεας

Πώς κακοποιώ τα πλοία;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Leo

Έτσι ορφέα μου *έτσι*.

----------


## vinman

> Πώς κακοποιώ τα πλοία;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


...έλα μου ντέ...
Όταν ο τίτλος λέει ''εκτελούνται......'' δεν σημαίνει ότι θα στείλουμε και τα πλοία προς ''εκτέλεση'' με την κακογουστιά και την προχειρότητα κάποιων...

----------


## Leo

Η συζήτηση σταματάει εδώ. Πάμε παρακάτω με ουσιατική βελτίωση.

----------


## ορφεας

Ναι αλλα εάν δε ξέρω τι κάνω λάθος πως θα προχωρήσω;

----------


## ορφεας

Τι; τώρα το βουλόσαμε;

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Τι; τώρα το βουλόσαμε;


*Ρε φιλε τροπους δεν σου μαθανε !!!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ*

----------


## MYTILENE

> Τι; τώρα το βουλόσαμε;


 Σε φοβηθήκαμε και είπαμε να σιωπήσουμε μπροστά στο ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ σου.....

----------


## noulos

Δεν νομίζω ότι για να ποστάρει κάποιος σε αυτό το θέμα πρέπει να έχει πιστοποιητικό κατάρτισης για photoshop!!! Στο παρελθόν έχω δει και άλλες προσπάθειες φίλων με παρόμοια και χειρότερα αποτελέσματα αλλά όχι τέτοιες αντιδράσεις. Και εδώ που τα λέμε οι επεμβάσεις που έκανε ο ορφέας (τον οποίο προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων γνωρίζω όσο και όλους τους υπόλοιπους, δηλ μόνο μέσω του φόρουμ) στα Παναγία Τήνου και Θεολόγος Π δεν ήταν και τόσο κακές.
Και φυσικά ούτε η απάντηση του ορφέα μου άρεσε!

----------


## Leo

Δεύτερη φορά να παρακλέσω να κλέισει η κουβέντα εδώ. Noulos όλα έχουν ένα μέτρο.... εδώ (και όχι μόνο εδώ) το μέτρο και μια ανοχή έχει χαθεί. ¶σε λοιπόν να κάνουμε ότι πρέπει, για να δούμε ομορφότερα και αξιολογότερα πράργματα και όχι να μαζέυουμε πόστς για να πάρουμε βαθμό..... Τελεία λοιπόν και πολλά είπαμε.

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφο το άτιμο  :Very Happy:  Καλή δουλειά!
Αλλά, πιστεύω ότι συμφωνάμε όλοι μας φίλοι μου, ότι με τα τωρινά σινιάλα (ή τα παλιά του 80, πριν την προσθήκη των κόκκινων γραμμών, που δυστυχώς δεν είχε έρθει ακόμη για να τα ζήσει) είναι πανέμορφο. Ένα μεγαλοπρεπές, σκέτο Σ παρέα με το σκόυρο μπλε της θάλασσας. Αυτό πιστεύω είναι υπεραρκετό, δε συμφωνείτε;  :Wink: 




> λοιπον απεθυνομε προς τους κεφαλονιτες Appia και captain nionio,αλλα και σε οσους αγαπανε το καραβι μας....ο captain nionios ειχε την επιθυμια να το δει με τα συνιαλα της blue star ferries και με κιτρινες τζιμινιερες...εμενα και τον Appia μας πειραξε παρα πολυ οταν απο το πλοιο σβυστικε το stritzis lines και την θεση του πειρε το blue (star) ferries...ετσι ομως θα σας αρεσε???????????????
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76567

----------


## leonidas

Λοιπόν, ας ηρεμήσουμε όλοι με μια μίκρο μετασκευή του Θεολόγου Π.  :Very Happy: 

polykas 1-.jpg

coryright

----------


## laz94

> Λοιπόν, ας ηρεμήσουμε όλοι με μια μίκρο μετασκευή του Θεολόγου Π. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76699 
> coryright


Μπράβο Λεωνίδα!!! Νομίζω πως είναι πολύ ομορφότερο έτσι... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Που του πάει χάρμα!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## TOM

Πραγματικα του παει αν και πιστευω λογο του πανω γκαραζ για νταλικεσ και γενικοτερα την μεγαλη χωριτικοτητα του γκαραζ κατι τετοιο θα ηταν πιο λογικο και λειτουργικο.

theologos.jpg

----------


## noulos

> Πραγματικα του παει αν και πιστευω λογο του πανω γκαραζ για νταλικεσ και γενικοτερα την μεγαλη χωριτικοτητα του γκαραζ κατι τετοιο θα ηταν πιο λογικο και λειτουργικο.
> 
> theologos.jpg


 Σωστός!!! Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμος ένας ακόμα καταπέλτης οχημάτων.

----------


## TOM

ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΙΕΡΟΣΥΛΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΩ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ .....ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ.


MTLN.jpg

----------


## Leo

Είναι μια μετασκευή ουσίας, για τα δικά μου μάτια πολύ καλή. Μια πρόταση για το πως εσύ βλέπεις το μελλοντικό Μυτιλήνη. Ευχαριστούμε για την δουλειά σου ΤΟΜ.

Επίσης καλη η πρόταση του Θεολόγος Π με τους δύο καταπέλτες οχημάτων.

----------


## Νικόλας

οο καλό είναι !!
έμενα τουλάχιστον μου αρέσει 
επιτέλους ένα μπλέ έστω και ΝΕΛ :mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά μια χαρούλα θέλω 
όποιος και όποτε μπορεί να βάλει τα σινιάλα του Βεντούρη σε τούτο τον Βάπορα γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω ούτε χρώμα να αλλάζω :Very Happy: 
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/lucky_rider_1982.htm
(αν θελετε καμιά φώτο από τα σινιάλα στείλτε πμ)
και κάτι οφ τόπικ
έχει περάσει το αδερφάκι του από ελλάδα ??

----------


## Speedkiller

> παιδιά μια χαρούλα θέλω 
> όποιος και όποτε μπορεί να βάλει τα σινιάλα του Βεντούρη σε τούτο τον Βάπορα γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω ούτε χρώμα να αλλάζω
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/lucky_rider_1982.htm
> (αν θελετε καμιά φώτο από τα σινιάλα στείλτε πμ)
> και κάτι οφ τόπικ
> έχει περάσει το αδερφάκι του από ελλάδα ??


Κάτι θα κάνω μόλις βρω χρόνο... :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

> Όμορφο το άτιμο  Καλή δουλειά!
> Αλλά, πιστεύω ότι συμφωνάμε όλοι μας φίλοι μου, ότι με τα τωρινά σινιάλα (ή τα παλιά του 80, πριν την προσθήκη των κόκκινων γραμμών, που δυστυχώς δεν είχε έρθει ακόμη για να τα ζήσει) είναι πανέμορφο. Ένα μεγαλοπρεπές, σκέτο Σ παρέα με το σκόυρο μπλε της θάλασσας. Αυτό πιστεύω είναι υπεραρκετό, δε συμφωνείτε;


 μαοχι σου χαλαω ποτε χατιρι???????????
kefalonia -stritzis lines.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τον Νικόλα!!!Μια χαρά του πάνε τα συνιάλα!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76774

*COPYRIGHT:http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ask_1982_bild_8.htm*

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Για να δούμε πώς θα είναι το HELLENIC WIND όταν βαφτεί με τα χρώματα της HELLENIC...Με μια μικροαλλαγή στο φουγάρο(σχήμα)...Φώτο απο το fakta...

hellenic_wind_1997_30.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> Για τον Νικόλα!!!Μια χαρά του πάνε τα συνιάλα!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76774
> 
> *COPYRIGHT:http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ask_1982_bild_8.htm*


 πωωωωωωωωωωωωωω με σκοτώνεις 
τελικά του πάνε πολύυυ οπότε ας ρίξουν μια ματιά έχει και γκαράζ και 18-19 κομβάκια καλός αντικαταστάτης.....
*ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ* 
*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ*

----------


## TOM

Φιλε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ,και εγω μολις ειχα δει ειχα πει αυτο ειναι φτιαγμενο για τον βεντουρη αλλα δεν ειναι καλυτερο απ'το πολαρις και αν δεις απο γκαραζ[μισο απ'το seatrade] και ταχυτητα δεν ειναι καλο συν οτι ειναι μονο 4 χρονια μικροτερο απ'το πολαρις.εγω προτινω αυτο ,και αυτο στο ιδιο style ειναι.Του 1999!,180 μετρα ,ταχυτητα 20,5 μιλακια υπηρεσιακη και γκαραζ το μεγαλυτερο απ'τα βεντουροπλοια.To ονομα του norstream[εχει και αδερφακι με ονομα norsky].οι πληροφοριες απ'το fakta om fartyg και η αρχικη φωτο απ'το AIS.http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=244396000#top_photo Στον ΝΙΚΟΛΑ.Απο ποιοτητα δεν ειναι καλο αλλα πιστεψτε με οτι με τα εργαλεια που κατεχω ειναι δυσκολο και χρονοβορο.

βεντουρισ.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

καλα ρε παιδια,ελεος δηλδη,τι κανετε εκει περα εσεις οι Συριανοι,τρωτε λουκουμακια και δεν βλεπετε το θαυμα που διετελεστει στο Νεωριο,και επρεπε να το δω σημερα για πρωτη φορα που πεταχτικα μεχρι το Μπαρι για ενα esspresακι....τεσπα,τι να πω

μετα απο εναν δεξαμενισμο,που οι φιλοι μας στην Συρο δεν ειδαν,το superfast 1( cc),επιτελους εγινε ΚΑΡΑΒΙ!!!!!
P7070294sf1.jpg

φωτο του βεντουρολατρη Νικολα...

ΥΓ Leo και Nikos V χωρις παρεξηγηση παντα,πλακα εκανα για τα λουκουμακια

----------


## Νικόλας

> Φιλε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ,και εγω μολις ειχα δει ειχα πει αυτο ειναι φτιαγμενο για τον βεντουρη αλλα δεν ειναι καλυτερο απ'το πολαρις και αν δεις απο γκαραζ[μισο απ'το seatrade] και ταχυτητα δεν ειναι καλο συν οτι ειναι μονο 4 χρονια μικροτερο απ'το πολαρις.εγω προτινω αυτο ,και αυτο στο ιδιο style ειναι.Του 1999!,180 μετρα ,ταχυτητα 20,5 μιλακια υπηρεσιακη και γκαραζ το μεγαλυτερο απ'τα βεντουροπλοια.To ονομα του norstream[εχει και αδερφακι με ονομα norsky].οι πληροφοριες απ'το fakta om fartyg και η αρχικη φωτο απ'το AIS.http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=244396000#top_photo Στον ΝΙΚΟΛΑ.Απο ποιοτητα δεν ειναι καλο αλλα πιστεψτε με οτι με τα εργαλεια που κατεχω ειναι δυσκολο και χρονοβορο.
> 
> βεντουρισ.jpg


οχ τι μου έμελε να πάθω μεσημεριάτικα :mrgreen:
ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΒΡΕ ΘΗΡΙΟ
αλλά το όνομα είναι το καλύτερο :mrgreen:
έτσι όπως το έχεις κάνει συμφωνώ να το πάρει αλλά στις αρχικές φώτο θα δείς ότι δεν έχει καμπίνες 
για άλλη μια φορά *ΤΕΛΕΙΟ*

----------


## theofilos-ship

> καλα ρε παιδια,ελεος δηλδη,τι κανετε εκει περα εσεις οι Συριανοι,τρωτε λουκουμακια και δεν βλεπετε το θαυμα που διετελεστει στο Νεωριο,και επρεπε να το δω σημερα για πρωτη φορα που πεταχτικα μεχρι το Μπαρι για ενα esspresακι....τεσπα,τι να πω
> 
> μετα απο εναν δεξαμενισμο,που οι φιλοι μας στην Συρο δεν ειδαν,το superfast 1( cc),επιτελους εγινε ΚΑΡΑΒΙ!!!!!
> P7070294sf1.jpg
> 
> φωτο του βεντουρολατρη Νικολα...
> 
> ΥΓ Leo και Nikos V χωρις παρεξηγηση παντα,πλακα εκανα για τα λουκουμακια


Απο τις καλυτερες μετασκευες.Μπραβο για το μερακι και την φαντασια

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το νεο αποκτημα της NEL LINES.Την φωτογραφια την πηρα απο εδω http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...FRANCE+MOLIERE
Ship+Photo+SEAFRANCE+MOLIERECAPUP7GOMETASKEUI.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Το νεο αποκτημα της NEL LINES.Την φωτογραφια την πηρα απο εδω http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...FRANCE+MOLIERE
> Ship+Photo+SEAFRANCE+MOLIERECAPUP7GOMETASKEUI.jpg


 Δεν μπορούσε να είχε κάνει καλύτερη αγορά....!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

> Απο τις καλυτερες μετασκευες.Μπραβο για το μερακι και την φαντασια


 ευχαριστω theofile,οτι μπορω κανω...μακαρι να γινοταν στ αληθεια....

----------


## Leo

> Το νεο αποκτημα της NEL LINES.Την φωτογραφια την πηρα απο εδω


 
Μετασκευή με ουσία και ποιότητα. Φίλιππε ευχαριστούμε και νομίζω ότι έβαλες υψηλά τον πήχη για τα μελλοντικά σχέδια της ΝΕΛ και των φίλων της.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

LEO φοβαμαι μηπως τον παραεβαλα ψηλα τον πηχη.Αλλο ενα πλοιο το οποιο προοριζεται για να αντικαταστισει τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ.Η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου a.molos.
LIMNOS NEL LINES.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Ωραίες προτάσεις βλέπω τώρα τελευταία... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Και το SUPERFAST I με μια μεγάλη μετασκευή ωστε να μοιάσει στα original superfast. Φώτο του φίλου Νικόλα.(συγνώμη που δεν ρώτησα για να την δανείστώ) :Sad:  :Razz: 

12401.JPG

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

H νε αγορα της blue star ferries.Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο εδω http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...6651-Lefka+Ori.
Ship+Photo+Lefka+OriHblue star ferries.jpg

----------


## kapas

> H νε αγορα της blue star ferries.Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο εδω http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...6651-Lefka+Ori.
> Ship+Photo+Lefka+OriHblue star ferries.jpg


καλη προσπαθεια!!!

----------


## ιθακη

παιδια αν ζουσε σημερα το θρυληκο πλοιο της ραφηνας (και οχι μονο...)  λετε να ειχε αυτη τη μορφη???captain nionio για σενα 
nikosnasia.jpg

φωτο του φιλου nikosnasia

----------


## Αρτεμισία

Το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΠΑΛΑΣ με τα χρώμματα της BLUE STAR FERRIES ώς BLUE STAR DIAGORAS I.
BLUE STAR DIAGORAS I.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΠΑΛΑΣ με τα χρώμματα της BLUE STAR FERRIES ώς BLUE STAR DIAGORAS I.
> BLUE STAR DIAGORAS I.JPG


AΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ!!Το όνομα ενοοώ!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Bασικά το όνομα είναι λίγο κάπως!Η προσπαθεια του Ορφέα όμως είναι συμπαθητική αισθητικά!

----------


## Αρτεμισία

τΟ ξέρω για το όνομα αλλα εκείνη την ώρα δεν μου ερχόταν τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## opelmanos

> τΟ ξέρω για το όνομα αλλα εκείνη την ώρα δεν μου ερχόταν τίποτα άλλο.


 Δεν πειράζει φτάνει που προσπάθησες .Να σαι καλά :Wink:

----------


## Αρτεμισία

To SOFOKLHS BENIZELOS ώς BLUE STAR DIAGORAS...
BLUE STAR DIAGORAS.JPG
To ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ώς BLUE STAR KERKYRA...
blue star kerkyra.JPG
Το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ ώς ΔΙΚΤΗ...
EUROPA PALASE.JPG
Ο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ώς ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 1...
HELLENIC SEAWAYS.JPG

----------


## kapas

για εμενα το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι καθολου καλαισθητο...

----------


## BULKERMAN

Δυστυχώς τις τελευταίες μέρες το επίπεδο έχει πέσει πολύ...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> παιδια αν ζουσε σημερα το θρυληκο πλοιο της ραφηνας (και οχι μονο...)  λετε να ειχε αυτη τη μορφη???captain nionio για σενα 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78124
> 
> φωτο του φιλου nikosnasia



ΟΟΟΟΟ, μεγαλη εκληξη αυτη, δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι!!! Πολυ ωραια προσπαθεια, δεν θα το χαλουσε ιδιαιτερα αλλα προτιμω τα κλασικα χρωματα!!!

----------


## vinman

> Δυστυχώς τις τελευταίες μέρες το επίπεδο έχει πέσει πολύ...


...λογικό είναι αφού το ίδιο άτομο (βλέπε ορφεας) επιμένει να ανεβάζει εκτρώματα με διαφορετικά nick names συνέχεια....

----------


## ιθακη

> ΟΟΟΟΟ, μεγαλη εκληξη αυτη, δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι!!! Πολυ ωραια προσπαθεια, δεν θα το χαλουσε ιδιαιτερα αλλα προτιμω τα κλασικα χρωματα!!!


 μα καπετανιο μου,εννοειτε πως συμφωνω μαζι σου....αυτο το Σ της τζιμινιερας δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτε αλλο....

----------


## BULKERMAN

> ...λογικό είναι αφού το ίδιο άτομο (βλέπε ορφεας) επιμένει να ανεβάζει εκτρώματα με διαφορετικά nick names συνέχεια....



Φίλε VINMAN ξέρεις τι είναι άσχημο σε έναν άνθρωπο? Να του λες ότι κάνει κάτι εντελώς λάθος και να επιμένει σε αυτο...Τώρα για τα διαφορετικά nickname τι να πω...??

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μονο που οταν ο αλλος ειναι 15-16 χρονων ειναι πολυ δυσκολο συναισθηματικα να του ριχνεις στα ταρταρα τον ενθουσιασμο, εστω και αν δεν κανει καλα τη δουλεια του!!!

----------


## Leo

Όπως είναι Νιόνιο μου να μιλάς σε κάποιον σε όλους τους τόνους με όλη την υπομονή κι αυτός να σε γράφει. Δηλαδή πρέπει να έχει κάνει ειδικές σπουδές για να κρατήσει μια ελάχιστη ισοροπία. Μέχρι που μέχρι πόσο?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πρόταση για Ραφήνα - ¶νδρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο - Νάξο - Ίο - Θήρα* 
*Πρόκειται για ένα πλοίο με πολλούς ανοιχτους χώρους από τους οποιους θα μπορεί ο τουρίστας να απολαύσει το μοναδικό Μεσογειακό ήλιο και να χορτάσει θάλασσα του Αιγαίου.*

*Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι του Apostolos και έχει ανέβει στο θέμα του βαπορα εδώ:* *http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25268*

----------


## ιθακη

για τον φιλο Akis-Dionisis που ειπαε οτι θα την βαψουν ασπρη....
galaktompoureko.jpg
αλλα και για οσους χτυπησαν ξυλο,η εφτυσαν τον κορφο τους σε αυτην την ειδηση....

φωτο του φιλου nikosnasia στην Μυτηλινη

----------


## BULKERMAN

> για τον φιλο Akis-Dionisis που ειπαε οτι θα την βαψουν ασπρη....
> galaktompoureko.jpg
> αλλα και για οσους χτυπησαν ξυλο,η εφτυσαν τον κορφο τους σε αυτην την ειδηση....
> 
> φωτο του φιλου nikosnasia στην Μυτηλινη



Πανέμορφη η Ιαπωνέζα!!!! Εννοείται ότι είναι ΠΙΟ ΩΡΑΙΑ στα λευκά!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *για τον φιλο Akis-Dionisis που ειπε οτι θα την βαψουν ασπρη....*
> galaktompoureko.jpg
> αλλα και για οσους χτυπησαν ξυλο,η εφτυσαν τον κορφο τους σε αυτην την ειδηση....
> 
> φωτο του φιλου nikosnasia στην Μυτηλινη


Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία.. :shock:
Τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα..??:sad:
*Δεν θέλω σε καμία περίπτωση να τη βάψουν άσπρη γιατί θα γίνει σαν ανάποδο γμτ..*:roll:
*Μπλε σκούρο* μ'αρέσει το μωρό έτσι όπως έιναι τώρα.. :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

Τελικά το λευκό πάει σε όλα τα πλοία μα σε όλα μιλάμε  αυτό είναι το μόνο που έχω να πώ !!! :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Τέλειαααααα!!!

----------


## ιθακη

ασ θυμηθουμε την φωτο και τα λογια του φιλου Espresso Venezia στην πρωτη σελιδα αυτου του θεματος,που ετσι και βγουν αληθηνα αυτα περι ασπρισματος της αριαδνης,θα εχει γθνει κατι σαν "προφητης" μιας και το δηλωσε πριν περιπου δυο χρονια (3-5-08!!!)



> Επειδή πολύ κουβέντα κάνουμε τελευταία για τα νέα χρώματα της Αριάδνης (μας αρέσουν, δεν μας αρέσουν), αλλά και επειδή αυτά τα νέα χρώματα 
> -όπως και να το κάνουμε- είναι ένα ''μπέρδεμα'' HSW με ΑΝΕΚ, ιδού και μία καθαρή ...ΑΝΕΚΙΚΗ :mrgreen: εμφάνιση του πλοίου για να κάνετε κρίσεις και συγκρίσεις 
> επί ξεκάθαρων καταστάσεων.
> 
> Εξάλλου, δεν νομίζω ότι θα αργήσουμε και πολύ να το δούμε -κάπως τουλάχιστον- έτσι. 
> 
> Η -έστω υποθετική- φώτο είναι αφιερωμένη στον φίλο μου τον ...Μανόλο.
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ARIADNE_ANEK.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> ασ θυμηθουμε την φωτο και τα λογια του φιλου Espresso Venezia στην πρωτη σελιδα αυτου του θεματος,που ετσι και βγουν αληθηνα αυτα περι ασπρισματος της αριαδνης,θα εχει γθνει κατι σαν "προφητης" μιας και το δηλωσε πριν περιπου δυο χρονια (3-5-08!!!)


Αυτό το σχέδιο πρέπει να το στέλουμε στην Ανέκ ώστε αν έχει σκοπό να το βάψει να το κάνει ακριβώς έτσι για μην γίνει καμιά προχειρότητα πάλι!!Της πάει γάντι

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Αυτό το σχέδιο πρέπει να το στέλουμε στην Ανέκ ώστε αν έχει σκοπό να το βάψει να το κάνει ακριβώς έτσι για μην γίνει καμιά προχειρότητα πάλι!!Της πάει γάντι


Όχι δεν της πάει..

----------


## opelmanos

> Όχι δεν της πάει..


E εντάξει φίλε ¶κη ο καθένας έχει τις δικές του απόψεις και τις σεβόμαστε.Αν συμφωνούσαμε όλοι στα ίδια πράγματα και στα ίδια γούστα δεν θα είχε και νόημα :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αυτό το σχέδιο πρέπει να το στέλουμε στην Ανέκ ώστε αν έχει σκοπό να το βάψει να το κάνει ακριβώς έτσι για μην γίνει καμιά προχειρότητα πάλι!!Της πάει γάντι


Συμφωνω με τον φιλο opelmanos, η εμφανιση αυτη της παει!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μιας και το ζήτησε ο φίλος speedrunner εδώ, ας δούμε το European Express με τα χρώματα της NEL LINES...*
european_express_1974_4nel.jpg
*Πηγή φωτογραφίας :Faktaomfartyg*

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μπραβο φίλε Nissos Mykonos του βαποριού του παν πολύ τα χρώματα αυτα!!!Τέλεια μετασκευή κ πάρα πολύ ποιοτιηκή!!

----------


## Leo

Ωραία δουλειά Γιάννη, μπράβο. Προσωπικά θα το προτιμούσα λευκό με ΝΕΛ μπλέ στις πλευρές, Δεν ξέρω αν θα βαφτεί μπλέ, πράγμα που σε μια ναύλωση δεν είναι και απαραίτητο (βλέπε το Αριάδνη που δεν είναι λευκό).

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ωραία δουλειά Γιάννη, μπράβο. Προσωπικά θα το προτιμούσα λευκό με ΝΕΛ μπλέ στις πλευρές, Δεν ξέρω αν θα βαφτεί μπλέ, πράγμα που σε μια ναύλωση δεν είναι και απαραίτητο (βλέπε το Αριάδνη που δεν είναι λευκό).


*Έχεις δίκιο Κάπτεν!
Για να το δούμε λοιπόν και στα λευκά...*
european_express_1974_4.jpg

----------


## Leo

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα είμαι ο μόνος που θα του αρέσει αυτό. Είναι και αρκετά συμφέρον για την εταιρεία. Σ ευχαριστώ Γιάννη για ατην άμεση ανταπόκριση. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα είμαι ο μόνος που θα του αρέσει αυτό. Είναι και αρκετά συμφέρον για την εταιρεία. Σ ευχαριστώ Γιάννη για ατην άμεση ανταπόκριση.


Εννοείται οτι δεν είσαι ο μόνος... :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οπως και να το βαψουν εμενα ομορφο μου φαινεται. Μακαρι να εχει ακομα λιγη απο την ταχυτητα που ειχε.

----------


## douzoune

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον cpt Leo. Στα λευκά είναι κουκλί και γλιτώνουμε και έξοδα!!  :Very Happy:   Μπράβο Γιάννη για την δουλειά σου. Πολύ καλή, όπως πάντα.

----------


## leonidas

> ...αλλα να φτασει το ασπρο κομματι(πανω στο  οποιο βρισκεται) ακριβως στο καταπελτη και να γινει προεκταση της  καθετου του...!!!


Εννοείς φίλε Giovanaut κατι τετοιο?

P3130182 (Medium).JPG

έχει 2 παραλαγές.
δεξια έχει κάγκελα και αριστερά έχει ''κάγκελα'' τύπου Μύκονος/Χίος  :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εννοείς φίλε Giovanaut κατι τετοιο?
> 
> P3130182 (Medium).JPG
> 
> έχει 2 παραλαγές.
> δεξια έχει κάγκελα και αριστερά έχει ''κάγκελα'' τύπου Μύκονος/Χίος


Κατι τετοιο εννουσα φιλε leonidas(και καλοταξιδος, παρεπιπτωντος με το νεο σου διπλωμα, οπως σε αλλο topic μας ανεφερες.. :Very Happy: ....!!!).

Ειδικα αν ειχε κι ενα μπαρκαριζο στα αριστερα, θα ηταν οτι πρεπει...!!!!
Ευχαριστω παραπολυ για την αμεση ανταποκριση...

----------


## ιθακη

δεδομενου οτι τοσο καιρο με το forum κλειστω με ετρωγε το χερι μου κατι να κανω...ως γνωστον εχουμε δει ολοι την μεταμορφωση την εξωτερικη του Κεφαλονια που το εκαμαν να μοιαζει με το Επτανησος,που προσωπικα τελικα δεν μου πολυ αρεσει....ασ δουμε τωρα μια "πλαστικη επεμβαση" αφερεσης ομως.....πιστευω οτι ετσι θα του πηγενε ποιο πολυ του " ΤΑΝΙ"

Trakakis_P3027918_2273332010 2.jpg

η original photo ειναι του trakman απο το galerry

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Κοιτάζοντας τις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος είδα αυτό το ποστ του φίλου dokimakos21. Σκέφτηκα να δοκιμάσω και εγώ τις δυνατότητες μου πάνω στο Εξπρές Αθήνα και να βελτιώσω λίγο την έκδοση του Φώτη.
Ιδού το αποτέλεσμα!Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει!*
Panagia_Tinou.jpg
*Κάθε σχόλιο φυσικά είναι ευπρόσδεκτο.*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Κοιτάζοντας τις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος είδα αυτό το ποστ του φίλου dokimakos21. Σκέφτηκα να δοκιμάσω και εγώ τις δυνατότητες μου πάνω στο Εξπρές Αθήνα και να βελτιώσω λίγο την έκδοση του Φώτη.*
> *Ιδού το αποτέλεσμα!Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει!*
> Panagia_Tinou.jpg
> *Κάθε σχόλιο φυσικά είναι ευπρόσδεκτο.*


 Θέλω πάρα πολύ να το έβλεπα με τα χρώματα της Νέλ λευκό.Πολύ καλή η προσπάθεια σου Γιάννη.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Θέλω πάρα πολύ να το έβλεπα με τα χρώματα της Νέλ λευκό.Πολύ καλή η προσπάθεια σου Γιάννη.


*Δικό σου Μάνο!*
Στη Ραφήνα.jpg
*Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Roi Baudoin.*

----------


## ιθακη

εγω παλι με τη σειρα μου προσπαθησα να κανω ενα απο τα ανοιχτα πλοια του νησιου μου,και της κεφαλονιας,λιγο ποιο κλειστο...τα σχολια δικα σας

εδω στυλ ιονιο πελαγος
Angela_2.jpg

εδω στα προτυπα του αξεχαστου ΘΙΑΚΙ
Angela_3.jpg

ενω εδω σε στυλ Αγιος Ανδρεας ΙΙ
Angela_4.jpg

original photo απο τον Μαρκο (appia 1978)

----------


## dokimakos21

> *Κοιτάζοντας τις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος είδα αυτό το ποστ του φίλου dokimakos21. Σκέφτηκα να δοκιμάσω και εγώ τις δυνατότητες μου πάνω στο Εξπρές Αθήνα και να βελτιώσω λίγο την έκδοση του Φώτη.*
> *Ιδού το αποτέλεσμα!Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει!*
> Panagia_Tinou.jpg
> *Κάθε σχόλιο φυσικά είναι ευπρόσδεκτο.*


Παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια...!!Θα ηταν ευτυχια για εμενα αλλα και για πολλους αλλους να δημιουργηθει μια τετοια εταιρεια και να σωσουν και το βαπορακι...!!!Το θεμα ειναι οτι μπορουν αλλα δεν θελουν...!

----------


## manolis_creta

σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες λόγω του ανταγωνισμού στην προσπάθεια προσέγγισης νέων πελατών θα γίνουν κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές εταιρικά σήματα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:  την *φωτογραφία* *βούτηξα απο το shipspotting.com* 

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...hp?lid=1064892

Ship+Photo+Elyros.jpg

----------


## Leo

Συνήθως παρατηρώ και σχολιάζω τα σχέδια των καλλιτεχνούντων σ αυτό εδώ το θέμακαι έχω να σας πω:

Στον Nissos Mykonos, σιγά μην δεν έκανες τέλεια δουλειά και στα δυό. Παρόλο που οι πόθοι των dokimakos21 & opelmanos μόνο ευσεβείς μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν πλέον.....

Στον Ιθάκη, η ¶ντζελα για τα δικά μου γούστα είναι μια όμορφη παντόφλα και πολύ ιδιαίτερη. Μου αρέσουν οι μετασκευές σου σε όλες τις versions, αφού κάθε μια εξυπηρετεί και διαφορετικές ανάγκες επιτβατών.

Μπράβο σας.

----------


## Leo

> σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες λόγω του ανταγωνισμού στην προσπάθεια προσέγγισης νέων πελατών θα γίνουν κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές εταιρικά σήματα   την *φωτογραφία* *βούτηξα απο το shipspotting.com*  
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...hp?lid=1064892


Ωραία η άποψη σου φίλε Μανόλη, ίσως το ξανασκεφτεί η ΑΝΕΚ για τα πλευρικά logos του στόλου της. Θα ήθελα με την ευκαιρία να σε παροτρύνω να χρησιμοποιείς φωτογραφίες από την gallery του Ναυτιλία αντί για αυτές ξένων ιστοχόρων, που μπορεί να μην επιθυμούν την χρήση φωτογραφιών τους, παρόλο που σωστά αναφέρεται η πηγή της.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Hellenic Wind σαν Πάνορμος, με τα σινιάλα της ANET LINES! Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο diagoras που μου πρότεινε το όνομα!*
HSC_Viking.jpg
*Αρχική φωτογραφία.*

----------


## diagoras

Εξαιρετικη δουλεια Γιαννη

----------


## φανούλα

> *Το Hellenic Wind σαν Πάνορμος, με τα σινιάλα της ANET LINES! Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο diagoras που μου πρότεινε το όνομα!*
> HSC_Viking.jpg
> *Αρχική φωτογραφία.*


Τρομερή δουλειά και άπαιχτη σκέψη!!! Είσαι φοβερός :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο Γιάννη!!
Εκπληκτική δουλειά!
¶νετα δείχνει να είναι πραγματικό!!

----------


## Leo

Μην παίρνετε και πολύ αέρα οι Τηνιακοί με την νέα Εταιρία ε? Όμορφα  :Razz:

----------


## diagoras

Θα επεκταθουμε σαν εταιρια :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

Η ΝΕΑ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ. ΕΝΑ ΝΕΟΤΕΥΚΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ FIJI ISLANDS.
Pict1996019MPLE.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Τρελη ιδεα Γιαννη...!!Βεβαια και το ονομα...!!Μακαρι να δουμε καποια στιγμη ενα πλοιο στον Πανορμο μας...!

----------


## φανούλα

> Τρελη ιδεα Γιαννη...!!Βεβαια και το ονομα...!!Μακαρι να δουμε καποια στιγμη ενα πλοιο στον Πανορμο μας...!


Όπου να 'ναι με την καινούργια επιδότηση, θα φτάσει ο λιμένας μέχρι εκεί!!! Μην ανησυχείς λοιπόν, σου ρχεται!!!

----------


## leonidas

Μία κατακέφαλη μετασκευή/ελαιοχρωμματισμός... :Razz: 
Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει...

*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Π.
*4_grande.jpg

Η φωτογραφία είναι απο το θέμα του πλοίου αλλά απο το naviearmatori

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έσκασε βόμβα μεγατόνων. Εύχομαι να ανοίγουν τα σχολεία τακτικότερα να σου έρχονται τρελές ιδέες Λεωνίδα μας.... :Very Happy: .

----------


## ιθακη

μια μικρη προσθετικη επεμβαση στο αγαπημενο μου πλοιο επειδη ζητηθηκε απο τον captain nionios....
Διονυση για σενα....

DSCN2437123aaa.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> μια μικρη προσθετικη επεμβαση στο αγαπημενο μου πλοιο επειδη ζητηθηκε απο τον captain nionios....
> Διονυση για σενα....
> 
> DSCN2437123aaa.jpg


Ακριβως Γιωργο, ετσι ειναι ακομα πιο ωραιο συνδεεται αψογα. Να σαι καλα για το κοπο και την εξαιρετικη δουλεια!!!

----------


## ιθακη

να εισαι καλα Διονυση....
ασ δουμε αλλη μια με την πιθανη δευτερη ριγα,σε φωτο του φιλου seaways lover απο την πατρα....

05042010029 neo2.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ξερεις τι θα ηθελα στο Κεφαλονια εμφανισιακα; Αλλο ενα ντεκ με χωρους επιβατων. Ετσι πως το εκανες το κατω ντεκ που ειναι καμπινες πληρωματος και γκαραζ φαινεται σα να ειναι δευτερο ντεκ επιβατων πραγμα που του δινει ποσταλισιο ογκο αλλα τελικα το βαραινει πολυ. Θα ελεγα πως με τη μια ριγα αλλα να περναει και κατω απο τις βαρκες ειναι ιδανικο, το καλυτερο απ' ολα. Δηλαδη οπως εκανες την αρχικη στον Πισαετο. :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

κι εγω Διονυση με την μια ριγα το προτημο....αυτη με την δευτερη την εκανα γιατι μου ζητησαν καποιοι γνωστη για να παρουν μια ιδεα......ελιζω να την πηραν και να την ξεχασαν,γιατι ετσι το πλοιο χανει την ταυτοτητα του και γινετε αντιγραφη του aqua juwel

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Πριν από αρκετό καιρό έκανα μια "μικρή" μετασκευή στον Ποσειδώνα...1 κατάστρωμα πιο πάνω η γέφυρα και ένα "σηκωματάκι" η πλώρη... Λίγο αργά βέβαια...:?

Η original φωτογραφία υπάρχει στο θέμα για το Εξπρες Ποσειδών και την έχει ανεβάσει ο φίλος Spyros

Express Poseidon- metaskeyh.jpg

----------


## Leo

Κούκλα!!!! Η μετασκευή αν δεν έγραφες τι έκανες δεν θα καταλάβαινε εύκολα κανείς τι έχει γίνει. Το κοράκι τηςν πλώρης μου θυμίζει τώρα το Γεώργιος Εξπρές. Γενικότερα (και από το virtual) καλλιτέχνης.  :Very Happy:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολυ Leo  :Very Happy: ... Συνεχίζω τις μετασκευές με τον Θεόφιλο. Νομίζω πως μετά την μετασκευή, είναι πιο καλαίσθητο από πριν.

Η φωτογραφία είναι δική μου. Τραβηγμένη από το BS Naxos.

theofilos-metaskeyh.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Στην πρύμη συμφωνώ, τον όμορφο καθρέφτη γιατί τον Ελυροποίησες?

----------


## GiorgosVitz

"Thelei o fan tou Elyros na kriftei kai h mataskeuh den ton afhnei..." Auto epatha ki egw... :Very Happy: 
Thn wra pou to eftiaxna mou fanhke kalo...meta pou to 3anaeida den mou arese kai polu , alla to eixa apo8hkeusei  :Sad:  Den einai kai polu asxhmo pantws...

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν ειπα άσχημο, αλλα ούτε και το Ελυρος ασχημο καθρευτη. Απλά ειναι ήδη αρκετά όμορφος. Καλή δουλεια!

----------


## ιθακη

> Ξερεις τι θα ηθελα στο Κεφαλονια εμφανισιακα; Αλλο ενα ντεκ με χωρους επιβατων. Ετσι πως το εκανες το κατω ντεκ που ειναι καμπινες πληρωματος και γκαραζ φαινεται σα να ειναι δευτερο ντεκ επιβατων πραγμα που του δινει ποσταλισιο ογκο αλλα τελικα το βαραινει πολυ.


ετσι δλδ Διονυσιε???

kefalonia neo 3.jpg

εμενα παλι με επιπλεον ντεκ μαλλον θα με χαλουσε...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αχ αυτοί οι Κροατες... Μας παίρνουν τα καλύτερα. (Αρήτη, ¶νω Χώρα κτλπ).* 
*Για να δούμε με τα σινιάλα τους ένα όμορφο νεότευκτο βαποράκι...*
*Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το θέμα του πλοίου Styra Diamond και ανήκει στον mastrokostas.*

----------


## opelmanos

Το πλοίο έτσι όπως θα του αξίζε να είναι 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84833

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το πλοίο έτσι όπως θα του αξίζε να είναι 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84833



Για σκραπ όπως είναι δηλαδη.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ετσι δλδ Διονυσιε???
> 
> kefalonia neo 3.jpg
> 
> εμενα παλι με επιπλεον ντεκ μαλλον θα με χαλουσε...


Οχι οχι οχι, ημαρτον Παναγια μου!!! Γινεται κουτι ετσι!!! Εννοω στο κατω ντεκ απο αυτο των επιβατων που ειναι οι καμπινες πληρωματος και το πανω γκαραζ να ηταν ολο το ντεκ χωροι επιβατων η να εμενε αυτο ετσι αλλα να εχτιζαν την σκεπαστη αλανα στο τελευταιο ντεκ και να εφτανε ως το τελος των φουγαρων εκει που τελειωνει η τεντα δηλαδη. Αυτο το χτισιμο ας ηταν ή καμπινες που ειπες εσυ ή σαλονι που ειπα εγω.

----------


## Leo

@ιθάκη:  Το προτιμώ με την μια λουρίδα, έτσι γίνεται βαρύ και δεν του πάει.

@giorgos_249: Σαν δουλειά άψογη, όμως δεν θέλω να φύγει. Ας χτίσου νέα όσοι τουσ αρέσουν από το εξωτερικό.

@opelmanos: Για τα δικά μου μάτια πανέμορφο και πολύ καλή δουλειά.

Μπράβο σε όλους και ευχαρσιτούμε για τον χρόνο και την δουλειά σας.

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι σε δύο εκδοχές*
*Η αυθεντική φωτογραφία ανήκει στο Vimman και είναι από το θέμα του πλοίου.*

*1η εκδοχή: ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ (NGV LIAMONE II):*

**

*2η εκδοχή: ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ (SPEEDRUNNER V)*

**

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Μετά από την πρό(σ)κληση του Leo, αυτή είναι η άποψη μου για το πως θα έπρεπε να είναι τα καταστρώματα του Voyager στο πρυμναίο τμήμα του. Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Opelmanos.

Hellenic Voyager- metaskeuh.jpg

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο. Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς και θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω τα εξής: 
Έχοντας προσωπική εμπειρία από τα Νήσος Μύκονος (στρογγυλέμένα σκεπαστά/καταστρώματα πρύμα) και Νήσος Χίος (τετραγωνισμένα σκεπαστά/καταστρώματα πρύμα), προτιμώ του Νήσος Χίος είναι πιό προστατευμένοα από τον αέρα από αυτό του Νήσος Μύκονος. Θα πρότεινα πλοιπον το μεσαίο ντέκ να κλεέισει με τζαμαρία τύπου Νήσος Χίος. Αντε και με την ευκαιρία ονόμασε το και Νήσος Ρόδος...

Σ ευχαριστώ και πάλι φίλε μου για όλα.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Ορίστε, λοιπόν, το Nήσος Ρόδος (Βόγιατζερ) όπως ακριβώς το ζήτησες (ελπίζω) Leo.

H_Voyager.jpg

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Έφερα πιο μπροστά τη γέφυρα και εξαφάνισα το 2ο γκαράζ. Μάλλον ανέφικτη μετασκευή. Στον υπολογιστή, βέβαια, τίποτε δεν είναι ανέφικτο  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Ωραία και αυτή η μετασκευή σε προϊδεάζω όμως φίλε μου Γιώργο, ότι θα σχολιαστεί ο περιορισμός της μοναδικής πλωράκλας του καραβιού γιατί είναι αυτό που το κάνει μοναδικό και αγαπημένο από τους καραβολάτρες.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Winner 9 ως ΣΙΡΕΝ με τα χρώματα της Ventouris Ferries...Για τον Λεό που το ζήτησε με αυτό το όνομα!
*isla.jpg
*Η φωτογραφία είναι του Απόστολου!*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Το Winner 9 ως ΣΙΡΕΝ με τα χρώματα της Ventouris Ferries...Για τον Λεό που το ζήτησε με αυτό το όνομα!*
> isla.jpg
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του Απόστολου!*


 *AΠΑΙΧΤΟ φίλε Γιάννη !!Μακάρι να το δουν αυτό το σχέδιο για να μην ποιάσουν να κάνουν σαλαμπούρδες .*

----------


## Leo

Γεια σου Γιάννη, σ ευχαριστώ πολύ. Δεν σχολιάζω την δουλειά σου, είναι ετσι κι αλλιώς άψογη. Του πάνε τα χρώματα και Καλώς μας ήρθε στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## vinman

> *Το Winner 9 ως ΣΙΡΕΝ με τα χρώματα της Ventouris Ferries...Για τον Λεό που το ζήτησε με αυτό το όνομα!
> *isla.jpg
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του Απόστολου!*


Eξαιρετικός Γιάννη!!
Πολύ καλή δουλειά....
¶σχετο...πιστεύω ότι θα του πήγαινε και το όνομα Bari Express.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> *Το Winner 9 ως ΣΙΡΕΝ με τα χρώματα της Ventouris Ferries...Για τον Λεό που το ζήτησε με αυτό το όνομα!*
> isla.jpg
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του Απόστολου!*


Παρα πολυ καλο Γιαννη ευγε !!!!!!!
Τωρα για το ονομα μακαρι να ειναι αυτο, γιατι φοβαμε μην εχουμε .....
Δεν λεω τιποτα...

----------


## Karolos

> καλα γουστο θα εχει να αγοραστει απο καμια αλλη εταιρια και να συνεχησει στην ιδια γραμη......


_Λές νά !!!!  Α! μπά δεν νομίζω...... αλλά που ξέρς μπορεί._ :Confused: 

sf copy.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ΑΝ τελικα πουλιωταν το πλοιο,και συμφωνα με τους ψιθυρους που ακουγοντε οτι η stritzis ferries θελει να αγορασει νεο πλοιο (για τα νησια μας οπως λενε στο τυπο,για Ραφηνα-Ανδρο-Τινο-Μυκονο που πιστευω εγω),θα αγοραζε το παλιο της "παιδι",θα το αφηνε εκει που στεριωσε μεχρι σημερα,αλλα θα ηταν ετσι...

sfii new.jpg

και με το νεο loοκ της εταιριας καπως ετσι...

sf ii new a.jpg

Leo τι λες θα σου αρεσε ετσι???

original photo απο τον φιλο capten 4 απο το gallery

----------


## ιθακη

> _Λές νά !!!! Α! μπά δεν νομίζω...... αλλά που ξέρς μπορεί._
> 
> sf copy.jpg


δεν ρννοουσα αυτην την εταιρια Καρολε...δες εδω

----------


## Leo

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής ένα όμορφο βαπόρι, είναι ωραίο με ότι κι αν του φπρέσεις, όπως και αν το βάψεις (τι μετριοπάθειαααα  :Surprised: ..... ΝίκοοοοοοP, ανάλαβε εσύ τα παρακάτω).

----------


## Leo

> _Λές νά !!!!  Α! μπά δεν νομίζω...... αλλά που ξέρς μπορεί._


Κάρολε, το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι ότι έτσι κάτασπρο που είναι το χαλάει η κάπνα της τσιμινιέρας. Αλλά ένα βάπορας είναι βάπορας έτσι κι αλλιώς. :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πλοίο με τα νέα του σινιάλα.* 
*Η αυθεντική φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το panoramio.com και ανήκει στον Havier. A.*

**
* 
*

----------


## Rocinante

Ωραιος Γιωργο ευχαριστουμε.
Εμενα τωρα γιατι με επιασε μια νοσταλγια για τα Highspeed 2-3 ;;;;;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Νομιζω την θελω την ψυχαναλυση......

----------


## sylver23

Για κάντε και μια προσπαθεια να δούμε το 6 με τα κανονικά σινιάλα της HSW (των συμβατικών της πλοίων ενννοώ)

Τώρα για το σούπερφέρυ αμα πώ οτι και με του αγούδημου τα σινιάλα μαρέσει??
Ειναι αυτό που λέει ο Λεο....σε ένα ομορφο βαπόρι ,οτι και να του φορέσεις...

----------


## ιθακη

ενα μικρο μετασκευαστικο δωρο για την ονομαστικη εορτη του Μαρκου... :Wink: 

ionio pelagos.jpg

φωτο απο τον thanasis89 απο το θεμα του πλοιου

----------


## leonidas

Βρε λέτε να κατασκευαστεί καμιά τέτοια γέφυρα??? :Razz: 

MILENIUM_DOS.jpg

φώτο απο το marinetraffic

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Βρε λέτε να κατασκευαστεί καμιά τέτοια γέφυρα???
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86811
> 
> φώτο απο το marinetraffic


*Γέφυρα τύπου Ηighspeed 5 έ??Πολύ καλό Λεωνίδα!!*

----------


## leonidas

> *Γέφυρα τύπου Ηighspeed 5 έ??Πολύ καλό Λεωνίδα!!*


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη που σου άρεσε!!!
Δυσκολεύτηκα λίγο στις σκιές, που δεν τα κατάφερα!
Περιμένω εσένα να κάνεις τον ελαιοχρωμματισμό με τα σινιάλα vodafone!!! :Smile:

----------


## Karolos

> Κάρολε, το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι ότι έτσι κάτασπρο που είναι το χαλάει η κάπνα της τσιμινιέρας. Αλλά ένα βάπορας είναι βάπορας έτσι κι αλλιώς.


_Συμφωνώ και εγώ μαζί σαυ καπετάνιε._
_Η καλήτερη μετασκευή στην Ελλάδα_

----------


## Karolos

> δεν ρννοουσα αυτην την εταιρια Καρολε...δες εδω


_Και εγώ μόνο για αστείο το έκανα.
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
_

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το έχω κάνει Λεωνίδα...Δυστυχώς με το όνομα Highspeed 3...
Μία έκδοση με την Vodafone στην μπάντα..
*MILENIUM_DOS.jpg
*Και μία άλλη με τα σινιάλα της Hellenic Seaways...*
MILENIUM_DOS3.jpg
*Αρχική φώτο*

----------


## leonidas

Πολύ καλό!!!
Μπράβο!
Δεν πειράζει που το έφτιαξες με το 3...τα χρώμματα έχουν σημασία...

----------


## opelmanos

> *Το έχω κάνει Λεωνίδα...Δυστυχώς με το όνομα Highspeed 3...*
> *Μία έκδοση με την Vodafone στην μπάντα..*
> MILENIUM_DOS.jpg
> *Και μία άλλη με τα σινιάλα της Hellenic Seaways...*
> MILENIUM_DOS3.jpg
> *Αρχική φώτο*


Εγώ συμφωνώ να βαφτεί με την δεύτερη μετασκευή!!Τους πάει ποιό πολύ το μπλέ απ ότι το κόκκινο.(gia όλα τα hispeed)

----------


## Leo

Η γέφυρα Λεωνίδα και η μπλέ version του Γιάννη καλύπτουν απόλυτα τα δικά μου γούστα για το νέο απόκτημα της HSW. 
Με την ευκαιρία να πώ στον Γιώργο ότι μου άρεσε η μετασκευή του Ιόνιον Πέλαγος. Του πάει αν και κάτι μου κάνει το ύψος στις τσιμινιέρες τους μετά την μετασκευή, χωρίς με χαλάει κιόλας.

Ευχαριστούμε όλους για τις μετασκευές και τους ελαιοχρωματισμούς!

----------


## ιθακη

παιδια παρολο που εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσουν τα καταμαραν της hsw το 6 με τα μπλε χρωματα μου αρεσε πολυ...

Leo και εμενα κατι με χαλαει στα φουγαρα,αλλα δεν ...δοκιμασα να τα βαλω και αλλου αλλα δεν του πανε...εμενα παλυ με χαλουσε η πλωρη που μου θυμηζε παντοφλα,κι ετσι την μαζεψα...

ionio pelagos1.jpg

και ετσι οπως η ταινια λεει "αγαπη μου συρικνωσα τα παιδια..."
εγω λεω "thanasis89 συρικνωσα την πλωρη"...

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο παιδιά... Η επιλογή του Λεωνίδα και η δεύτερη επιλογή του Γιάννη για μένα είναι η καλύτερη για το πλοίο...

Γιώργη του μάζεψες την πλώρη αλλά έχω μια ιδέα για τις τζιμινιέρες. Δεν τις ανεβάζεις ένα ντεκ πάνω, δηλαδή στο ντεκ πάνω από το σαλόνι, μαζεύοντας τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος και το ανοιχτό ντεκ ; Λέω εγώ τώρα...  :Wink: 

Περιμένω τα μαγικά σου !

----------


## trelaras

πολυ ωραιο το εκανες το ιονιον πελαγος!μ'αρεσει φιλε Ιθακη!!! :Very Happy: 




> παιδια παρολο που εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσουν τα καταμαραν της hsw το 6 με τα μπλε χρωματα μου αρεσε πολυ...
> 
> Leo και εμενα κατι με χαλαει στα φουγαρα,αλλα δεν ...δοκιμασα να τα βαλω και αλλου αλλα δεν του πανε...εμενα παλυ με χαλουσε η πλωρη που μου θυμηζε παντοφλα,κι ετσι την μαζεψα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86837
> 
> και ετσι οπως η ταινια λεει "αγαπη μου συρικνωσα τα παιδια..."
> εγω λεω "thanasis89 συρικνωσα την πλωρη"...

----------


## ιθακη

Θαναση καπως ετσι εννοεις???

ionio pelagos2.jpg

πολυ ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΟποιηση δεν εγινε ομως????

για ακριβεια το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ μου θυμηζει...αρα ΑΓΙΟΑΝΔΡΕΟπιηση ειναι αυτη η μετασκευη...
α ρε ολα εκει οδηγουν...ΦΕΡΤΕΤΟ ΠΙΣΩ

----------


## Thanasis89

Οι τζιμινιέρες Γιώργη είναι εντάξει. Απλά εννοούσα να μικρύνεις το δεύτερο ντεκ (καμπίνες και ανοιχτό ντεκ). Δηλαδή να τα πας πιο πλώρα όχι πρύμα...  :Wink: 
Συγνώμη κιόλας που σε βασανίζω...  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δοκίμασα να κάνω μία μετασκευή στο Highspeed 6 με τα χρώματα φυσικά της Hellenic Seaways...
Τα σχόλια δικά σας..*
MILENIUM_DOS3.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Φοβερό Γιάννη ! Μπράβο !

----------


## ιθακη

> Οι τζιμινιέρες Γιώργη είναι εντάξει. Απλά εννοούσα να μικρύνεις το δεύτερο ντεκ (καμπίνες και ανοιχτό ντεκ). Δηλαδή να τα πας πιο πλώρα όχι πρύμα... 
> Συγνώμη κιόλας που σε βασανίζω... ops:


θαναση δεν με βασανηζεις καθολου, και το καταλαβα αυτο που εννοουσες,απλα εχω ενα ελλατωμα που δεν σας εχω πει...μου τη δινουν στα νευρα οι ανεκμεταλευτοι χωροι πανω στο πλοιο...θελω μπαλκονια μεγαλα,αλανες να κανω βολτες,γι αυτο και δεν το μαζεψα το πανω ντεκ

τρανο παραδειγμα αυτου που λεω οτι με ετρωγε το χερακι μου να παω στο πανω ντεκ του κεφαλονια,στην κοντρα γεφυρα,οπου και ανεβηκα

----------


## opelmanos

> *Δοκίμασα να κάνω μία μετασκευή στο Highspeed 6 με τα χρώματα φυσικά της Hellenic Seaways...*
> *Τα σχόλια δικά σας..*
> MILENIUM_DOS3.jpg


Κοίτα φίλε Γιάννη,δώσε λίγο ποιό σκούρο τόνο στο μπλέ  χρώμα ώστε να δέσει κάπως ποιό καλά.Τώρα αυτό το μπλέ ειναι ίδιο με της blue star .Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια πάντως .

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιώργη κάνε αυτό που γουστάρεις γιατί το ίδιο γουστάρουμε... ¶φησε το δεύτερο ντεκ πρύμα από τις καμπίνες στην διάθεση του καραβολάτρη !  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> *Δοκίμασα να κάνω μία μετασκευή στο Highspeed 6 με τα χρώματα φυσικά της Hellenic Seaways...
> Τα σχόλια δικά σας..*
> MILENIUM_DOS3.jpg



Είναι Σούπερ, μα εννοώ σούπερ σε όλα. Να σαι καλά.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολυ Leo ... Συνεχίζω τις μετασκευές με τον Θεόφιλο. Νομίζω πως μετά την μετασκευή, είναι πιο καλαίσθητο από πριν.
> 
> Η φωτογραφία είναι δική μου. Τραβηγμένη από το BS Naxos.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84806


Ειχες δεν ειχες, σαν Κυκλαδοποσταλο μας τον εκανες τον Μπαρμπα... :Razz:  :Very Happy: 




> Το πλοίο έτσι όπως θα του αξίζε να είναι 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84833


Καλα βρε εσυ δεν φωναζες να τον βαψουνε ασπρο...???




> Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο. Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς και θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω τα εξής: 
> Έχοντας προσωπική εμπειρία από τα Νήσος Μύκονος (στρογγυλέμένα σκεπαστά/καταστρώματα πρύμα) και Νήσος Χίος (τετραγωνισμένα σκεπαστά/καταστρώματα πρύμα), προτιμώ του Νήσος Χίος είναι πιό προστατευμένοα από τον αέρα από αυτό του Νήσος Μύκονος. Θα πρότεινα πλοιπον το μεσαίο ντέκ να κλεέισει με τζαμαρία τύπου Νήσος Χίος. Αντε και με την ευκαιρία ονόμασε το και Νήσος Ρόδος...
> 
> Σ ευχαριστώ και πάλι φίλε μου για όλα.





> Ορίστε, λοιπόν, το Nήσος Ρόδος (Βόγιατζερ) όπως ακριβώς το ζήτησες (ελπίζω) Leo.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85223


Ειναι υπεροχο και στις δυο. Καταλαβες τι εννοουσα καπτεν...??
Απλως εγω θα εκλεινα και τη μικρη εσοχη πρυμα...!!!




> *Το πλοίο με τα νέα του σινιάλα.* 
> *Η αυθεντική φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το panoramio.com και ανήκει στον Havier. A.*





> *Το έχω κάνει Λεωνίδα...Δυστυχώς με το όνομα Highspeed 3...*
> *Μία έκδοση με την Vodafone στην μπάντα..*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86820
> *Και μία άλλη με τα σινιάλα της Hellenic Seaways...*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86819
> *Αρχική φώτο*


Μπραβο παιδια, σαν να ταξιδευει ηδη στο Αιγαιο....!!!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Πάντως εκεί που το χάζευα προχθές μου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα πως θα ήταν αν είχε ακόμα ένα όροφο. Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα του μείωνε τους κόμβους του το extra βάρος η πόσο θα του ταίριαζε σε ένα σκαρί 140 μέτρων με 20 πλάτος να έχει 6 ορόφους.

Κάθησα όμως και το έφτιαξα 6οροφο.  :Razz:  




H πηγη της κανονικής φωτογραφιας του πλοίου ειναι απο άλλο site και ανήκει στον χρήστη PANAGIAEKATONTAPILIANI.

----------


## esperos

> Πάντως εκεί που το χάζευα προχθές μου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα πως θα ήταν αν είχε ακόμα ένα όροφο. Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα του μείωνε τους κόμβους του το extra βάρος η πόσο θα του ταίριαζε σε ένα σκαρί 140 μέτρων με 20 πλάτος να έχει 6 ορόφους.
> 
> Κάθησα όμως και το έφτιαξα 6οροφο.  ΕΔΩ.
> 
> Eλπίζω να μην πειράζει τον φίλο που δανείστηκα την φωτογραφία του.


Για  ανέβασε  και  την  γέφυρα  του  ένα  όροφο  παραπάνω; :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Για ανέβασε και την γέφυρα του ένα όροφο παραπάνω;


Εχει δικιο ο φιλος esperos , η γεφυρα θελει ενα ντεκ επανω !!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Eτοιμηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη και η γέφυρα.  :Very Happy: 

Κούκλα θα ήταν με ενα deck παραπανω. (Μπορει ομως μετα να επλεε σαν μπακαούκα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )



H πηγη της κανονικής φωτογραφιας του πλοίου ειναι απο άλλο site και ανήκει στον χρήστη PANAGIAEKATONTAPILIANI.

----------


## Leo

Αστέρι.... αυτό και όχι μόνο  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

Για την τάξη, τα θέματα των μετασκευών αντιγράφηκαν και εδώ, που είναι το σωστό θέμα. Οποιαδήποτε συνέχεια παρακαλώ να γίνει σε αυτό  το θέμα και όχι σε αυτό που πλοίου.

----------


## BOLCARIB

αψογο !! αν εβλεπε το αποτελεσμα ο νεος ιδιοκτητης ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το σκεφτοταν σοβαρα να προσθεσει αλλο ενα deck (εαν τεχκινα ειναι εφικτο...)
Το σχημα V που δημιουργειται αναμεσα στις βαρκες μας παραπεμπει στο design του Seaboun Odyssey και Sojourn !!!

----------


## stratoscy

Εμένα πάλι με τα μπαλκόνια κάτι σε Azamara με παραπέμπει.

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> αψογο !! αν εβλεπε το αποτελεσμα ο νεος ιδιοκτητης ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το σκεφτοταν σοβαρα να προσθεσει αλλο ενα deck (εαν τεχκινα ειναι εφικτο...)
> Το σχημα V που δημιουργειται αναμεσα στις βαρκες μας παραπεμπει στο design του Seaboun Odyssey και Sojourn !!!


Τεχνικά γίνεται. Εδώ κόβουν πλοια στη μέση και τους κάνουν επιμήκυνση.

Δεν νομίζω να συμφέρει να διαλύσεις όλη την γέφυρα και οτι συνεπάγεται με αυτή (μηχανικά μέρη μετάδωσης κίνησης του πηδαλιου,ηλεκτρικά,ηλεκτρονικά,υδραυλικά συστήματα κτλ) + το κόψε ράψε της λαμαρίνας.
(καλυτερα να αγοράσεις ενα μεγαλύτερο στη τελικη. λεω γω... )

Πάντως όντως θα ηταν κουκλα με ενα παραπανω deck. Δεν ξέρω όμως με 20 μ. πλατος πως θα έδειχναν 6 deck. 

Το έκανα και μπαλκονάτο όλο στα πλάγια.  :Razz: 


 *(άποψη απο πίσω.)*

Παντως και έτσι οπως το έφτιαξε η νεα του εταιρία κουλκί το έκανε. Μην έχουμε και παράπονο... Όμορφο σκαρί.

Εσωτερικές φωτό δεν ανεβάζουν στο site του καραβιου ομως.  :Sad: 
*
H πηγη της κανονικής φωτογραφιας του πλοίου ειναι απο άλλο site και ανήκει στον χρήστη PANAGIAEKATONTAPILIANI.*

----------


## Leo

Παρακαλώ οι μετασκευές και τα σχόλια σε αυτό το θέμα. Οχι στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Kαλα τώρα το είδα αυτο το thread. 
ψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψ έχει πέσει δουλειά με φούντες. Και νόμιζα πως είμαι ο μόνος παλαβός που κάνει τέτοια πράγματα στα κακομοιρα τα καραβακια...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Φιλε ΑΣΧΕΤΕ, αψογη η "μετασκευη" σου με αρμονικες παρεμβασεις.
> Μαζι με τα sponsons το πλοιο θα χρειαζονταν και απο ενα bow & stern thuster!!!


Δεν νομίζω πως μια τέτοια μετασκευή θα ηταν συμφέρουσα. Το να προσθέσεις ενα ολόκληρο deck σε ένα σκαρί 37 ετών δεν ξέρω κατα ποσο θα ήταν λογικό ως επιχειρηματική κίνηση.
Πάντως θα ήταν όντως πολύ όμορφο.

Ας πάμε σε κάτι πιο απλό.
Τι θα λέγατε αν αντι για τον εξτρα όροφο, απλώς συνέχιζαν τα μπαλκόνια του κατα μήκος του τελευταίου ορόφου?
Υπάρχει βέβαια ενα θέμα με τις βάρκες οι οποιες οταν ανέβουν στην θέση τους κρύβουν την θέα προς την θάλασσα. Εκτός και αν με κάποιο τρόπο θα μπορούσαν να ΄΄δέσουν΄΄ όπως είναι στην φωτό. Να μείνουν δηλ σε αυτή την θέση. :???:



Μεγάλωσα και την κατασκευή πίσω απο την τσιμινιέρα. Ίσως πάνω σε αυτή να μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί μια ακόμα μικρότερη πισίνα η να γίνει sun deck.

To μόνο που δεν μου πολυαρέσει είναι οι καμπίνες πάνω απο την γέφυρα. Θα προτιμούσα να ήταν εκεί το spa jacuzzi κτλ για να είναι δίπλα στην πισίνα και στο pool bar.
Η καινουρια κατασκευή πίσω απο την τσιμινιέρα θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάποιο lounge το οποίο μάλιστα θα μπορούσε να έχει επικοινωνία με εσωτερική σκάλα απο τον 5ο όροφο.

Όλα αυτά βέβαια αν θα μετετρεπαν ξανα κάποιες απο τις δίκλινες σε τετράκλινες. Αλλιώς αν αφερούσαν τις καμπινες και απο τον όροφο πανω απο την γέφυρα το πλοίο στο τέλος θα μετέφερε λιγότερους απο οτι ενα καικι.
Ηδη απο περιπου 700 τώρα φιλοξενεί μόνο 388.

H πηγη της κανονικής φωτογραφιας του πλοίου ειναι απο άλλο site και ανήκει στον χρήστη PANAGIAEKATONTAPILIANI.

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> θα μου πειτε οτι το χω παρακανει με τη μινοαν! αλλα προτιμησεις ειναι αυτες δεν κρυβονται!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43329


Kαι που να δείς εγώ τι έκανα.
Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα υπήρχε λογος να υπάρξει ενα τεράστιο φερυ αλλα φανταστείτε το oasis of the seas σε ferry boat.  :Razz: 
Ποσα αυτοκινητα να μπορουσε να μεταφέρει άραγε? :shock:

To φαντάζεστε με 360 μετρα μήκος να γυρνάει μεσα στο λιμανι του Πειραια για να δέσει με την πρύμη?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το σφάξατε το κακόμοιρο..

----------


## f/b delfini

Δύο εκδοχές του Τζετ Φέρυ 1 
Η πρώτη με τα χρώματα της Strintzis Ferries ως Τζετ Φέρυ 1


Η δεύτερη με τα χρώματα της AEGEAN SPEED LINES με το όνομα Σπίντρανερ V

----------


## f/b delfini

Και η δεύτερη έκδοση με μπλε γραμμή(STRINTZIS FERRIES)

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Το σφάξατε το κακόμοιρο..


Για ποιο απ'ολα αναφέρεσαι? :lol:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Φίλε delfini έχεις κάνει ένα λάθος στα σινιάλα ... 
Γαράφεις STRINTIS και οχι STRINTZIS

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Aυτά τα αναγνωρίζετε?  :Razz:

----------


## f/b delfini

ΔΥΟ ΕΚΔΟΧΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΥ 1 ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΡΟΓΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΖΑΝΤΕ ΣΤΑΡ

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Μικρή μετάσκευη στο Μυρτιδιώτισσα. Η φωτογραφια είναι του φίλου opelmanos

----------


## opelmanos

Αλήθεια τί ακριβώς άλλαξες?

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Το ότι δεν είναι τόσο εμφανης η αλλαγή σημαίνει ότι μάλλον είναι πετυχημένη η μετασκευή :Very Happy:  :Wink: . Πρόσεξε λίγο το πίσω μέρος του πλοίου

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

To ίδιο βαρκάκι με τα αγαπημένα μου χρωματα. Όπως το γνώρισα...

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

To ELYROS της ΑΝΕΚ πως θα σας φαινοταν μετασκευασμένο σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο? :-P

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τα πολλά παραθυράκια που έχει, 
μου θυμίζουν σπυράκια ανεμοβλογιάς... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trelaras

Καλή η ιδέα σου!!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Τα πολλά παραθυράκια που έχει, 
> μου θυμίζουν σπυράκια ανεμοβλογιάς...


:lol:

Επρεπε να του βαλω μπαλκόνια καμπινατα αλλα βαρεθηκα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Καλή η ιδέα σου!!!!


Εγω ειμαι πιο πολυ κρουαζιεροπλοιολάτρης απο ποσταλολάτρης. Οποτε πολλές φορές έχω εντοπίσει ferryboat που θα γινοντουσαν υπεροχα κρουαζιεροπλοια.

Έχει κατι πολύ ωραία κομμάτια η ΑΝΕΚ αλλα και η Minoan.

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Και αυτο το ΄΄καραβακι΄΄ θα γινοταν όμορφο κρουαζιεροπλοιο.
Μήπως πρέπει να μεγαλώσει λίγο το observation lounge? Καπως μικρό το βλέπω για το μεγεθος του καραβιου.
Όπως το έχω μεγαλώσει πιστευω πως θα εδειχνε καλύτερα.

----------


## stratoscy

Ένα άλλο πλοίο της Ανέκ που θα μποούσε να ήταν κρουαζιερόπλοιο θα ήταν το...το Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος!!

----------


## Super Jet

Το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ ως CRUISE HERAKLION.
ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ.JPG

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα ακόμη μια φορά να υπενθυμίσω στα μέλη ότι στο θέμα αυτό καλό είναι να συμμετέχουν όσοι γνωρίζουν και χειρίζονται τα ανάλογα προγράμματα, ώστε το αποτέλεσμα να είναι αξιοπρεπές. Αν θέλετε να πειραματιστείτε στην ζωγραφική μπορείτε να το κάνετε εδώ.... χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα παραμείνουν και άσχετα "καλλιτεχνήματα". Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## Super Jet

> Θα ήθελα ακόμη μια φορά να υπενθυμίσω στα μέλη ότι στο θέμα αυτό καλό είναι να συμμετέχουν όσοι γνωρίζουν και χειρίζονται τα ανάλογα προγράμματα, ώστε το αποτέλεσμα να είναι αξιοπρεπές. Αν θέλετε να πειραματιστείτε στην ζωγραφική μπορείτε να το κάνετε εδώ.... χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα παραμείνουν και άσχετα "καλλιτεχνήματα". Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.


Δηλαδή τι δεν έχω κάνει σωστα;

----------


## Leo

> Δηλαδή τι δεν έχω κάνει σωστα;


Για μένα αυτό δεν είναι ούτε μετασκευή, ούτε πλοίο, αυτό όμως είναι μόνο η δική μου εκτίμηση. Λόγο έχουν όλοι να αποφανθούν. Δεν αναφέρεται επίσης η πηγή της αρχικής φωτογραφίας που χρησιμοποίησες.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

To νεο αποκτημα της nel.Η φωτο ειναι του φιλου helatros68.
CHIOS.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Super jet δεν είναι οτι η ιδέα σου δεν είναι καλή. Η πως δεν καταλαβαίνουμε το πώς θα ήταν ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο μεσα απο το σχέδιο σου.
Απλά πιστέυω πως ο Leo εννοεί οτι το ζητούμενο είναι να φαίνεται η μετασκευή όσο το δυνατόν πιο αληθινή. Να μην φαίνεται δηλ η παρέμβαση.  :Wink: 
Στο σχέδιο σου φαίνονται οι πινελιές σου. Δεν έχει αληθοφανή εικόνα. Αυτό δεν σε σταματάει βέβαια απο το να συνεχίζεις τις προσπάθειες σου.

Όσο για τον φίλο που έγραψε για το Βενιζέλος, χμμμ... Κάτι θα κάνουμε αν και θα με παιδέψουν τα βαρκάκια του έτσι οπως τα έχει πανω.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό άμα το δει ο Απόστολος θα σου δώσει οδηγίες .... Εμένα μ αρέσει αν και είναι αρκετά σεμνό και απλοϊκό.... Πολύ όμορφη και περοσεγμένη η δουλειά σου Φίλιππε!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ναι φιλε leo βλεπεις δεν υπαρχουν και πολλα λεφτα για μεγαλα ανοιγματα.Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια και θα επανελθω και με αλλες μετασκευες/ελαιοχρωματισμους.

----------


## erenShip

> Το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ ως CRUISE HERAKLION.
> ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ.JPG


ευχαριστούμε φίλε *Super Jet*, για την προσπάθειά σου!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Xμμμ...

Του μεγάλωσα λίγο την πλώρη και μετέφερα την υπερκατασκευή απο την πρύμη στη πλώρη.
Ότι και αν σκέφτηκα να του κάνω μπαούλο έμενε. :mrgreen:

Ωραίο και μεγάλο το Venizelos αλλα μπαουλέ ρε παιδακι μου...

Μια προσπάθεια να δείξει κρουαζιεροπλοιο.

Το όνομα του ORCA :mrgreen:





Πηγη φωτογραφίας απο AIS.
*ippeas.*

----------


## ιθακη

εγω παλι πιστευω πως αν του εκανες μπαλκονια πλαινα στις καμπινες,αφηνες την ντισκο στην πρυμη και απο πανω της εκανες το pool bar θα μου αρεσε ποιο πολυ...και με μκρη πλωρα...επεισης δεν το θεωρω μπαουλο τον big ven,αλλα και αν ειναι ειναι το ποιο ωραιο μπαουλο της μεσογειου

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Mα το είπαμε. Μπορεί να είναι ψηλό αρκετά σε σχέση με το μήκος του και να μπαουλίζει, αλλα ειναι όμορφο σκαρί. Κανείς δεν είπε το αντίθετο.

Και μια τελευταία μετασκευή του Θεόφιλος.  :Razz: 





Πηγη φωτογραφίας. 
*Η φωτό ανήκει σε χρήστη άλλου site με το όνομα EnasChiotis*

----------


## Karolos

> Mα το είπαμε. Μπορεί να είναι ψηλό αρκετά σε σχέση με το μήκος του και να μπαουλίζει, αλλα ειναι όμορφο σκαρί. Κανείς δεν είπε το αντίθετο.
> 
> Και μια τελευταία μετασκευή του Θεόφιλος.


_Kαλησπέρα φίλε μου, προσπάθησε να μήν τα κάνεις ποιό μπαούλα από οτι είναι. Καλύτερα δεν είναι έτσι ;;-)  Είναι που είναι σαν κουτί κάντο τουλάχιστον να είναι ποιό όμορφο......κουτί._

1_theo.jpg

_Ας μας απαντήσει και κάποιος άλλος σχετικά._

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> _Kαλησπέρα φίλε μου, προσπάθησε να μήν τα κάνεις ποιό μπαούλα από οτι είναι. Καλύτερα δεν είναι έτσι ;;-)  Είναι που είναι σαν κουτί κάντο τουλάχιστον να είναι ποιό όμορφο......κουτί._
> 
> 1_theo.jpg
> 
> _Ας μας απαντήσει και κάποιος άλλος σχετικά._


Πολυ καλύτερα είναι έτσι. Αλλα οι πρόσθετες καμπίνες στη πρύμη που έβαλαν με την υπερκατασκευή που θα πάνε?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Οτι το έκανα μπαούλο το παραδέχομαι. :mrgreen:

----------


## Karolos

> Πολυ καλύτερα είναι έτσι. Αλλα οι πρόσθετες καμπίνες στη πρύμη που έβαλαν με την υπερκατασκευή που θα πάνε? 
> Οτι το έκανα μπαούλο το παραδέχομαι. :mrgreen:


_Aς τις βγάλουν να τις βάψουν μπλέ και να  τις πετάξουν στην θάλασσα, για να μην φαίνονται κιόλας._  :Confused:

----------


## opelmanos

¶σχετε@ Καλή η προσπάθεια σου αλλά θα το προτιμούσα με την κανονική του μορφή και να έχτιζες τις καμπίνες που ήθελες,
Κάρολε@ Πολύ καλή δουλειά που θυμίζει περίπου την κατασκευή του Φαίδρα αλλά βάψτο το άσπρο καλύτερα!! :Razz:

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> _Aς τις βγάλουν να τις βάψουν μπλέ και να  τις πετάξουν στην θάλασσα, για να μην φαίνονται κιόλας._


AXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA :lol::lol::lol:

Όντως είναι άσχημη η υπερκατασκευή της πρύμης.

----------


## Leo

Κάρολε, η ωραιότερη βερσιόν του Θεόφιλου και με το μπλέ είναι σούπερ.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> _Kαλησπέρα φίλε μου, προσπάθησε να μήν τα κάνεις ποιό μπαούλα από οτι είναι. Καλύτερα δεν είναι έτσι ;;-)  Είναι που είναι σαν κουτί κάντο τουλάχιστον να είναι ποιό όμορφο......κουτί._
> 
> 1_theo.jpg


Θυμίζει Φαίδρα, από ΜΙΝΩΙΚΈΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΈΣ.. :Very Happy:

----------


## douzoune

Αν και η μετασκευή του Κάρολου είναι καταπληκτική, δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά δεν μου "κάθεται" στο μάτι αυτή η εμφάνιση του πλοίου!!! Ίσως το έχω συνηθίσει με το αυθαίρετο στην πρύμη, ίσως αυτό να του προσδίδει κάτι διαφορετικό. Ίσως όπως λέει και ο opelmanos να φταίει το μπλε κοστούμι... 
(τώρα θα μου πείτε ότι δεν περιμένατε διαφορετική άποψη από έναν νελίτη...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: )

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Mερικές ακόμα ελαφρώς μετασκευές.  :Razz: 

To superfast με περισσότερα παράθυρα και αλλαγμένη πρύμη.




*
Πηγη.*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Oι πολλές μαύρες γραμμές δεν του πάνε..

----------


## Super Jet

Δηλαδή αυτο εδώ ειναι καλήτερο; Η φωτογραφία νομίχω οτι είναι του ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥ. Συγνωμη που την πηρα χωρις να ρωτήσω.
ANEK.JPG

----------


## Leo

Γιατί βρε παιδιά έχετε μια έντονη τάση "προσθετικής" καταστρωμάτων. Ας δοκιμάσουμε και λίγη "αφαιρετική"  για να πατσίσουμε. Είναι σαφώς δικαίωμα και γούστο του κάθε ενός να παρουσιάζει την άποψη του, αλλά με το να πσοσθέτουμε παράθυρα στις μπάντες δεν ομορφαίνουμε απαραίτητα ένα πλοίο.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Μετα απο πρόταση του Κάπτεν LEO,και πατώντας πάνω στην εξαιρετική  (μία απο τις πολλές)φωτογραφία του Κάπτεν Νιόνιου,υποβάλλω την πρότασή μου για μιά μετασκευή-προσαρμογή του νέου πλοίου της ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ..
  1.- Ναί πρόσθεσα κατάστρωμα για να καλυφθεί το γκαράζ αφενός,και αφετέρου,για να δώσουμε χώρο εξωτερικό για το καλοκαίρι.(Συνήθως η πλειονότητα των αλλοδαπών τουριστών,και των νεαρών ημεδαπών,ταξιδεύει σε εξωτερικούς χώρους).
  2.-Προστέθηκε και ενα σαλόνι με βοηθητικούς χώρους,στο κατάστωμα  πρύμα της γέφυρας,γιατί καλοί οι εξωτερικοί χώροι,αλλα εκεί που θα δρομολογηθεί το καραβάκι,ερχονται μέρες (καλοκαίρι και χειμώνας ) που δεν μπορείς να σταθείς εξω.
 3.-Ακολουθήθηκαν οι βασικές γραμμές του πλοίου,γιατί κατ εμέ,θεωρούνται ναυτικές απλές και νόστιμες
 4.-Αφαιρέθηκε ο πρυμνιός ιστός,για εξισσορόπιση βαρών,σε σχέση με αυτά (τα βάρη ) που τοποθετήθηκαν.
    Αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές.Αναμένοντας τις κρίσεις σας-υποδείξεις σας.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μετα απο πρόταση του Κάπτεν LEO,και πατώντας πάνω στην εξαιρετική  (μία απο τις πολλές)φωτογραφία του Κάπτεν Νιόνιου,υποβάλλω την πρότασή μου για μιά μετασκευή-προσαρμογή του νέου πλοίου της ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ..
>   1.- Ναί πρόσθεσα κατάστρωμα για να καλυφθεί το γκαράζ αφενός,και αφετέρου,για να δώσουμε χώρο εξωτερικό για το καλοκαίρι.(Συνήθως η πλειονότητα των αλλοδαπών τουριστών,και των νεαρών ημεδαπών,ταξιδεύει σε εξωτερικούς χώρους).
>   2.-Προστέθηκε και ενα σαλόνι με βοηθητικούς χώρους,στο κατάστωμα  πρύμα της γέφυρας,γιατί καλοί οι εξωτερικοί χώροι,αλλα εκεί που θα δρομολογηθεί το καραβάκι,ερχονται μέρες (καλοκαίρι και χειμώνας ) που δεν μπορείς να σταθείς εξω.
>  3.-Ακολουθήθηκαν οι βασικές γραμμές του πλοίου,γιατί κατ εμέ,θεωρούνται ναυτικές απλές και νόστιμες
>  4.-Αφαιρέθηκε ο πρυμνιός ιστός,για εξισσορόπιση βαρών,σε σχέση με αυτά (τα βάρη ) που τοποθετήθηκαν.
>     Αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές.Αναμένοντας τις κρίσεις σας-υποδείξεις σας.



Φίλε να σαι καλά για την προσπάθεια!
Αλλά αφαίρεσε μερικά  καταστρώματα!!Το μπαουλοποιήσες αρκετά... :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

φιλε leonardos b πολυ καλη η προσπαθεια σου

bullkerman ημουν μεσα στο μυαλο σου ε???την ιδια σκεψη ειχαμε...
οταν το ειδα μου θυμησε κατι απο το αγαπημενο μου γιαπωνεζικο μετασκευασμενο venus,δηλαδη το Κεφαλονια...

οριστε μια μετασκευη λοιπον "ala Kefalonia" που πιστευω θα αρεσει και στον captain nionio

my_sfakia_1.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η 2η εκδοχή μου αρέσει πάρα πολυ. Συγχαρητήρια..*

----------


## Leonardos.B

Σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις που εγιναν,"εκοψα"περίπου 5-6 μέτρα,πέργκολας :Razz: ,αλλαξα την τσιμινιέρα,το εβαψα,και βγήκα δοκιμαστικό.
Οι δυνατότητές μου πάνω στο θέμα,είναι μέχρις εδώ (υπάρχουν μερικοί  φίλοι εδώ μέσα  που είναι καθηγητές στο είδος)
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## laz94

> Σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις που εγιναν,"εκοψα"περίπου 5-6 μέτρα,πέργκολας,αλλαξα την τσιμινιέρα,το εβαψα,και βγήκα δοκιμαστικό.
> Οι δυνατότητές μου πάνω στο θέμα,είναι μέχρις εδώ (υπάρχουν μερικοί φίλοι εδώ μέσα που είναι καθηγητές στο είδος)
> Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.


Αυτός είσαι! Τέλειο!!! :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις που εγιναν,"εκοψα"περίπου 5-6 μέτρα,πέργκολας,αλλαξα την τσιμινιέρα,το εβαψα,και βγήκα δοκιμαστικό.
> Οι δυνατότητές μου πάνω στο θέμα,είναι μέχρις εδώ (υπάρχουν μερικοί  φίλοι εδώ μέσα  που είναι καθηγητές στο είδος)
> Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.


Φίλε Λεονάρδε καλοπροαίρετη ήταν η κριτική!Μια χαρά είναι οι δυνατότητές σου.

Το έκανες κουκλί!!! :Very Happy:   Έχω μια απορία.Πως θα ήταν χωρίς το δεύτερο κατάστρωμα πρύμα??

----------


## Leonardos.B

Αγαπητέ Bulkerman,για ονομα Του Θεού,δεν κριτικάρησα τις κριτικές,μιάς και εγώ τις ζήτησα,μαζί με υποδείξεις.
Σχετικός με την θάλασσα είμαι (35 χρονια),ναυπηγός  δεν είμαι,θαλασσολάτρης-καραβολάτρης είμαι,μα το κυριότερο είμαι ευχαριστημένος που είμαι σ ενα χώρο,που απαρτίζεται απο ανθρώπους της φάρας   μου.Ανθρώπους με τους οποίους μοιράζομαι τα ιδια θέλω και τις ιδιες αγάπες,πράγμα που σημαίνει αγαπητέ μου,οτι ΔΕΝ τους παρεξηγώ,αλλα τους σέβομαι και τους αγαπώ.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Εδώ το Λίμπερτυ Μπέλλ ως ΑΡΚΑΔΙ...! Αφού αγοράστηκε απο την ΑΝΕΡ, μετασκευάστηκε πλήρως , άλλαξε μηχανές και έβαλε 2 wartsila που ήταν στην μάντρα δίπλα στο πλοίο και πλέον είναι έτοιμο να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια προς Ρέθυμνο με υπερεσιακή ταχύτητα 25 κόμβων και μέγιστη 26...! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:                                                                                                                                               Φώτο απο το facta

----------


## Karolos

_Καλησπέρα μια φαντάζομαι μετασκευή προσαρμοσμένη στην εποχή μας.
Ομορφαίνει αλλά δεν κοστίζει πολλά._

Sfakia I.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

καρολε στην κυριολεξια ζωγραφησες...παρα πολυ ωραιο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> _Καλησπέρα μια φαντάζομαι μετασκευή προσαρμοσμένη στην εποχή μας.
> Ομορφαίνει αλλά δεν κοστίζει πολλά._
> 
> Sfakia I.jpg


Εκπληκτικη μετασκευη Καρολε. Απο τις πιο καλες και απεριττες που εχω δει, πραγματικα το κανει ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ και παρα πολυ αρμανικο. Επισης με τοσα παραθυρα νοητα θα εχει και πολυ σαλονι. Να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## Leo

Εκτιμώ τις προσπάθειες όλων των φίλων όμως το Σφακιά Ι, θα ήθελα να το δω χωρίς καμιά εξωτερική αλλαγή, ούτε κάν στα χρώματα, σε μια γραμμή που κάνει για αυτήν. Μια τέτοια γραμμή κατά την γνώμη μου είναι  Αστακός Σάμη Ιθάκη.

----------


## ιθακη

Σωστος καπτεν....εγω μαζι σου....ελα να αυξανοντε οι ιαπωνες στα μεροι μας!!!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Σωστος καπτεν....εγω μαζι σου....ελα να αυξανοντε οι ιαπωνες στα μεροι μας!!!!!



Μαζί και γω!!! Εκεί στην ¶πω Ανατολή έχει πλοία για όλα τα γούστα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Observation76

Κάπου διάβασα πως το πρώην Aegean Dolphin το ήθελε η εταιρία του Λούη να το εντάξει στο στόλο της.
Διάβασα επίσης πως η συμφωνία χάλασε λόγω παλαιότητας του πλοίου. Σκέφτηκα όμως να φτιάξω μια φωτό του πλοίου με τα χρώματα της Louis έτσι ώστε να πάρουμε μια γεύση για το πως θα έμοιαζε.

Δέν θα τους ΄΄χάλαγε΄΄ νομίζω έτσι όμορφα μετασκευασμένο απο την Voyages of the antiquity, να το είχαν στο στόλο τους. :mrgreen:

Βέβαια γεννάται η απορία για το αν θα το μετασκεύαζαν τόσο όμορφο στη Louis όσο το έκαναν απο την Antiquity. Ποιος ξέρει...  Ίσως να γινοταν ακόμα πιο όμορφο.

Και επειδή παίζω και γω που και που με το photo shop ιδού.  




*
Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Nίκος X.* 
*ΠΗΓΗ*

     ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ thread αυτο εδω. Εξυπνο σαν ιδέα και πολύ όμορφες όλες οι μετασκευές που χάζεψα μέσα από τις σελίδες του. Μπράβο σας.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μιας και ακούγονται διάφορα για το Απόλλων, ότι πιθανόν να ναυλωθεί από την ΝΕΛ, αποφάσισα να το φτιάξω με τα χρώματα της.. Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Νικόλα!*
*Για να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα..*
*P11203613.jpg*
*Κάθε σχόλιο φυσικά είναι δεκτό!*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Μιας και ακούγονται διάφορα για το Απόλλων, ότι πιθανόν να ναυλωθεί από την ΝΕΛ, αποφάσισα να το φτιάξω με τα χρώματα της.. Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Νικόλα!*
> *Για να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα..*
> *P11203613.jpg*
> *Κάθε σχόλιο φυσικά είναι δεκτό!*


 To άτιμο είναι κουκλί!!!Μακάρι να προχωρήσει όλη η υπόθεση και να το δούμε και στην πραγματικότητα έτσι.Φίλε Γιάννη μπορείς να μας το δώσεις και σε λευή έκδοση?

----------


## opelmanos

> *Μιας και ακούγονται διάφορα για το Απόλλων, ότι πιθανόν να ναυλωθεί από την ΝΕΛ, αποφάσισα να το φτιάξω με τα χρώματα της.. Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Νικόλα!*
> *Για να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα..*
> *P11203613.jpg*
> *Κάθε σχόλιο φυσικά είναι δεκτό!*


To άτιμο είναι κουκλί!!!Μακάρι να προχωρήσει όλη η υπόθεση και να το δούμε και στην πραγματικότητα έτσι.Φίλε Γιάννη μπορείς να μας το δώσεις και σε λευκή έκδοση?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Έτοιμο και με την λευκή έκδοση...* 
P11203613_λευκό.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> To άτιμο είναι κουκλί!!!Μακάρι να προχωρήσει όλη η υπόθεση και να το δούμε και στην πραγματικότητα έτσι.Φίλε Γιάννη μπορείς να μας το δώσεις και σε λευή έκδοση?





> *Έτοιμο και με την λευκή έκδοση...* 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90369


 Πόλύ περισότερο του πάει λευκό !!!Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Γιάννη και συγχαριτήρια για την δουλειά σου!!

----------


## Leo

Γιάννη εύγε, άριστη δουλειά (σιγά μην δεν ήταν) :shock:, η δική μου γνώμη το μπλέ θα πρέπει να κατέβει (χαμηλώσει) αρκετά ώστε το κόκκινο να μείνει μόνο μια στενή λωρίδα γύρω από την ίσαλο (δες από την γκαλερί το Μυτιλήνη).  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Κάπτεν Λεό, κάτι τέτοιο εννοείς?*
*P11203613_μπλε,χαμηλά.jpg*

----------


## Leo

Καλά εσύ Γιαννάκη μου δεν παίζεσαι, αυτό εννοούσα και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση εξυπηρέτηση. Δύναμη!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Super Jet

Το Σαμοθράκη ως Σαμοθρακη Παλάς. Η φωτογραφία είναι του opelmanos.
ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ 1.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*Γιαννη* ακομα μια φορα μπραβο εξαιρετικη δουλεια..!!Θα ηθελα να σου ζητησω και εγω μια χαρη..!!
Πρωτον το ΑΛΚΥΟΝΙ σαν My Cat με τη δικια σου φαντασια ,
Δευτερον το Collosus με τα χρωματα τις ΝΕΛ και το σινιαλο στην τσιμινιερα...!!
Σε ευχαριστω...!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φώτη έτοιμο το Colossus..! Το Αλκυόνη το αφήνω για το απόγευμα, γιατί πρέπει να διαβάσω!* 
shuttle%201.jpg
*Η* *φωτογραφία** είναι του φίλου Helatros68.*

----------


## vinman

¶ψογος Γιάννη! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> *Φώτη έτοιμο το Colossus..! Το Αλκυόνη το αφήνω για το απόγευμα, γιατί πρέπει να διαβάσω!* 
> shuttle%201.jpg
> *Η* *φωτογραφία** είναι του φίλου Helatros68.*



Ένσταση Γιάννη αυτό δεν είναι το Colossus. 
*Colossus* μετονομάστηκε το *Shuttle*. ¶ρα σου έβγαλα κι αλλη δουλειά για το τριήμερο (στα διαλείματα)  :Very Happy: . Εντάξει μη βαράς μην βαράς.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ένσταση Γιάννη αυτό δεν είναι το Colossus. 
> *Colossus* μετονομάστηκε το *Shuttle*. ¶ρα σου έβγαλα κι αλλη δουλειά για το τριήμερο (στα διαλείματα) . Εντάξει μη βαράς μην βαράς.


*Κάπτεν αυτό εδώ δεν είναι το πρώην Shuttle νυν Colossus?? Νομίζω και στην φωτογραφία σου και στην φωτογραφία του φίλου Παύλου, είναι το ίδιο πλοίο!*

----------


## Leo

Και βέβαια είναι. Δεν το πιστεύω ότι δεν το γνώρισα μετά την μετασκευή... Απολογούμαι Γιάννη είσαι σωστός.....:? Συγγνώμη

----------


## dokimakos21

*Εισαι απεχτος...!!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ...!!Και προεχει το διαβασμα ασε τον dokiamako να ζηταει τα δικα του...!!*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Και βέβαια είναι. Δεν το πιστεύω ότι δεν το γνώρισα μετά την μετασκευή... Απολογούμαι Γιάννη είσαι σωστός.....:? Συγγνώμη


*Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα Κάπτεν!*
*Για να δούμε τώρα και την δεύτερη παραγγελία του Φώτη! Το Αλκυόνη με το όνομα My Cat.. Θέλησα να μην αλλάξω πολύ την εξωτερική του εμφάνιση, αφού οι γραμμές που έχει μου αρέσουν πολύ. Όμως πρόσθεσα ένα logo μίας γάτας, επηρεασμένος από το όνομα. Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Apostolos!*
*ALKIONI.jpg*
*Τα σχόλια δικά σας!*

----------


## Leo

οοοοΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!! Πανέξυπνο... μπράβο Γιάννη! Ασχολίαστο, Νο.1 :shock:

----------


## leonidas

Πολύ έξυπνο! :Razz: 
Μπράβο και απο εμένα για όλες τις δουλειές σου! :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τρομερή δουλειά...! Μπράβο σας...! :-D Να ζητήσω και εγώ μια χάρη...; Μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να μας φτιάξει κάποιο απο τα 2 Νήσος στα χρώματα της Hellas Ferries...; Ευχαριστώ...!;-)

----------


## Observation76

> Μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να μας φτιάξει κάποιο απο τα 2 Νήσος στα χρώματα της Hellas Ferries...; Ευχαριστώ...!;-)


Nα στο φτιάξω εγω να μου περάσει και η ώρα αλλα...
Γιατι έτσι? Τι σου εφταιξε το όμορφο καραβάκι της seaway?  :Razz: 



Πηγή φωτογραφίας.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Nα στο φτιάξω εγω να μου περάσει και η ώρα αλλα...
> Γιατι έτσι? Τι σου εφταιξε το όμορφο καραβάκι της seaway? 
> 
> 
> 
> Πηγή φωτογραφίας.


 Οοοοοοοοοοοοοοο...! Τέλειοοοοο...! Χίλια μπράβο...! Ευχαριστώ πολύ...! Απο απλή περιέργεια ήθελα να το δώ...!  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diomides

μια ακομα εκδοχη του σφακια :Wink: 

sfakiaa.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

πολυ ομορφο

----------


## giorgos_249

> μια ακομα εκδοχη του σφακια
> 
> sfakiaa.jpg


*Παραπάνω από τέλειο*

----------


## Νικόλας

καλοί μου καλλιτέχνες,  μήπως είναι εύκολο κάποιος να κάνει αυτό εδώ http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/brave_merchant_1999.htm με τα σινιάλα του βεντούρη ??
εγώ ούτε χρώμμα δεν ξέρω να αλλάζω :mrgreen:
αν θέλει κάποιος φώτο από σινιάλα πμ  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> καλοί μου καλλιτέχνες, μήπως είναι εύκολο κάποιος να κάνει αυτό εδώ http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/brave_merchant_1999.htm με τα σινιάλα του βεντούρη ??
> εγώ ούτε χρώμμα δεν ξέρω να αλλάζω :mrgreen:
> αν θέλει κάποιος φώτο από σινιάλα πμ


*Νικόλα είναι έτοιμο! Πες μου μόνο το όνομα που θες. Αρχική φώτο*
*ave_liepaja_1999_2.jpg*
*Ότι δεν σου αρέσει πες μου να το διορθώσω!*

----------


## Νικόλας

οχχχχχχχχ παναγιά μου !!
ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ !!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ !
όνομα ε ??POLARIS 2  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ορίστε Νικόλα!*
*ave_liepaja_1999_2.jpg*

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω δεν έχω λόγια
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ !!
που ξέρετε ίσως να το δούμε έτσι στο μέλλον λέω τώρα

----------


## Observation76

Ορίστε και η δική μου εκδοχή του Polaris II.
Παντως μοιάζουν πολύ με το Polaris. Σαν αδέρφια πλοία είναι.



πηγη φωτό.

Και εδω το κανονικό Polaris για τις συγκρίσεις.




Πηγή φωτό.

----------


## Observation76

Και για όσους το προτιμούν σε λευκό με διαφορετικό στυλ στη γραμματοσειρά στο λογότυπο.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε και το RO-RO Μύκονος με τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ...Αφού στο* *θέμα της εταιρείας* *αναφέρεται η ναύλωση του! Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Vinman.*
85_nel.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ορίστε και η δική μου εκδοχή του Polaris II.
> Παντως μοιάζουν πολύ με το Polaris. Σαν αδέρφια πλοία είναι.
> 
> 
> 
> πηγη φωτό.
> 
> Και εδω το κανονικό Polaris για τις συγκρίσεις.
> 
> ...



πωωωωωωωωωω μας έστειλες και συ !!!!
και το ασπρό τα σπάει ρε φίλε μπράβο !!! :Razz: 
βρε λες ??

----------


## leonidas

Αδαμάντιος Κοραής της ZANTE FERRIES!!! :Razz: 

Pir028adkorais_213715122009.jpg

----------


## Observation76

Πολύ όμορφο το Korais. Πάντα ηταν ενα συμπαθητικό καραβάκι.

Και για το φίλο Nικόλα που του αρέσει το Polaris.

Δές και το MAERSK DOVER της NORFOLK LINES ως Polaris III.



Πηγή φωτό. 

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον πλώρη αυτό το RoRo έτσι?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> *Για να δούμε και το RO-RO Μύκονος με τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ...Αφού στο* *θέμα της εταιρείας* *αναφέρεται η ναύλωση του! Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Vinman.*
> 85_nel.jpg


 Πολύ ωραίο ... Βάλε AN ΘΕΣ  και το CARGO δίπλα οπως και στο COLLOSOUS .

----------


## Νικόλας

> Πολύ όμορφο το Korais. Πάντα ηταν ενα συμπαθητικό καραβάκι.
> 
> Και για το φίλο Nικόλα που του αρέσει το Polaris.
> 
> Δές και το MAERSK DOVER της NORFOLK LINES ως Polaris III.
> 
> 
> 
> Πηγή φωτό. 
> ...


πω πω πω πω ομορφίες που βλέπω τελευταία !!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑΟ !! :Very Happy: 
αν είχε και γκαράζ καλό θα ήταν !
να κάνω μια ερώτηση ??αυτό το Β το σινιάλο από τον άγιο γεώργιο το παίρνεις ??

----------


## Observation76

> πω πω πω πω ομορφίες που βλέπω τελευταία !!
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑΟ !!
> αν είχε και γκαράζ καλό θα ήταν !
> να κάνω μια ερώτηση ??αυτό το Β το σινιάλο από τον άγιο γεώργιο το παίρνεις ??


Ήξερα οτι θα σε έφτιαχνα.  :Wink: 
Τι εννοείς αν είχε και γκαράζ? Δεν έχει? Πίσω πρύμα και πλώρα δεν είναι οι εισόδοι του γκαράζ του?
Το ΄΄Β΄΄ δεν θυμάμαι απο που το πήρα. Μάλλον απο παλιό του βαπόρι παντως. Ίσως και απο εκει που λες.

----------


## Observation76

Και επειδή είναι της μοδας πολλά κρουαζιεροπλοια να έχουν πισίνα στην πλώρη τους, ορίστε και το Odyssey με πισινα μπροστά. :-P

Αραγε ειναι εφικτό να γίνει? Θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί χώρος για τις ανάγκες της πλώρης στον κάτω όροφο της πλώρης όπως το έχουν άλλα καράβια. Χμμμ... Με μια μετατροπούλα...
Δεν ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι να τραβηχτούν οι σωληνώσεις για την πισίνα κτλ.

Πάντα πίστευα πως οι πλώρες στα κρουαζιεροπλοια είναι χαμένος χώρος για τους επιβάτες.

H φωτό είναι απο το site της εταιρείας του καραβιού voyages of the antiquity.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ποιος θα φτιάξει το *ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ* και το *Al Huda 1* mycat1 Το πρώτο και mycat2 το δέυτερο και σινιάλα MyFerries.

----------


## Observation76

> Ποιος θα φτιάξει το *ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ* και το *Al Huda 1* mycat1 Το πρώτο και mycat2 το δέυτερο και σινιάλα MyFerries.


Πόσα δίνεις? :mrgreen:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πόσα δίνεις? :mrgreen:


καλή ερώτηση πρέπει να σκεφτώ με έπιασες απροετοίμαστο 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leonidas

> Ποιος θα φτιάξει το *ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ* και το *Al Huda 1* mycat1 Το πρώτο και mycat2 το δέυτερο και σινιάλα MyFerries.


Νίκο τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας πού θα τα βρουμε;
Έψαξα και δεν βρήκα τίποτα...

----------


## Observation76

My way ferries εννοεις? Τα *ENDEAVOR FERRIES* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νίκο τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας πού θα τα βρουμε;
> Έψαξα και δεν βρήκα τίποτα...


θα προσπαθήσω να τα βρούμε δεν ελπίζω να τα καταφέρουμε.

----------


## Leo

Μα ο Γιάννης (Nissos Mykonos), παρουσίασε ήδη μια δική του εκδοχή *εδώ*. Αν δεν έχετε σινιάλα, δημιουργήστε τα δικά σας, να δώσετε ιδέες και στην Εταιρεία.....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Επανέρχομαι, με μία νέα πρόταση για τον χρωματισμό του My Cat 1...*
ALKIONI.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε και το My Cat 2...*
*Αρχική φωτογραφία.*
seacat_scotland_1992_5.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> *Επανέρχομαι, με μία νέα πρόταση για τον χρωματισμό του My Cat 1...*
> ALKIONI.jpg


Σε ευχαριστούμε Γιαννάκη αυτή η πρόταση μου αρέσει περισσότερο  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Το σηνιάλο θα μπει στην πλώρη του 1

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> *Για να δούμε και το My Cat 2...*
> *Αρχική φωτογραφία.*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91420


Έχουμε μία μικρή εικόνα για το πως θα διαμορφωθεί η εικόνα του πλοίου εξωτερικά ...

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum//showpo...&postcount=144

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Δεν είχα δουλειά να κάνω και είπα να "χαλάσω" λίγο το Aqua Jewel. H φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου speedrunner

----------


## leonidas

Φαντάζεται κανείς τα SPEEDRUNNERS να ήταν κάπως έτσι;  :Razz: 


31_45662482009.jpg

η φωτο είναι απο την γκάλερυ

----------


## Thanasis89

Λεωνίδα μ' άρεσε πολύ αυτό το σινιάλο ! Το θεωρώ πολύ ευφάνταστο ! 
Φοβερή προσπάθεια πάντως ! Μπράβο !  :Wink:

----------


## kapas

συμφωνω με τον θανο...  :Cool: αν και με χαλασε λιγακι το πρασσινο...

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες, μπράβο Λεωνίδα!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Εξαιρετικη δουλεια Λεωνιδα...!Υπεροχα σινιαλα τα οποια θα μπορουσαμε ανετα να τα δουμε πανω στα πλοια τις εταιρειας..!*

----------


## ιθακη

> Στο μέλλον ίσως θα πρέπει να επανεξετάσει η εταιρεία, το κατέβασμα του μπλέ μέχρι το υφαλόχρωμα.


το μελλον λοιπον ηρθε Καπτεν....πραγματηκα και εμενα αυτο το υπερυψομενο κοκκινο,που εμοιαζε με ξεσαβουροτο τανκερ με χαλουσε υπερβολικα....

Για σενα Leo και για ολους τους φιλους που θα το προτημουσαν ετσι

MY n rodos.jpg

η φωτο ειναι του Leo απο εδω

εγω παντος θα ηθελα και η "ψιλοτακουνη" πρυμνη να γινει ποιο κατω....

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο για τη προσπάθεια, ναι είναι ομορφότερο έτσι, για τα δικά μου μάτια, αλλά θα ακούσουμε και την γνώμη του mike που ήταν ο πρώτος που το επεσήμανε.

----------


## leonidas

Μία μικρή διόρθωση...
Το αλογάκι κοιτάει την πλώρη... :Razz: 


31_45662482009.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> το μελλον λοιπον ηρθε Καπτεν....πραγματηκα και εμενα αυτο το υπερυψομενο κοκκινο,που εμοιαζε με ξεσαβουροτο τανκερ με χαλουσε υπερβολικα....
> 
> Για σενα Leo και για ολους τους φιλους που θα το προτημουσαν ετσι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91814
> 
> η φωτο ειναι του Leo απο εδω
> 
> εγω παντος θα ηθελα και η "ψιλοτακουνη" πρυμνη να γινει ποιο κατω....


Και εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ περισσότερο έτσι !!΄Τό σπάει λίγο ρε παιδί μου όπως και να το κάνουμε.δεν του πάει τώρα το τόσο κεραμιδί.Αυτό έπρεπε να το έφτιαχνες πρίν το βάψουν μήπως το έβλεπε κανένας από την έταιρεία να έπερνε μια ιδέα.Τώρα φαίνεται πολύ ποιό σοβαρό

----------


## Thanasis89

Έτσι είναι πολύ καλύτερο Λεωνίδα... Σου φωνάζει πιάσε με αν μπορείς...  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Γιώργο ωραίο το νέο υφαλόχρωμα... Όσο για το "ψηλοτάκουνο" πιστεύω με το ταξίδι θα σπάσει...  :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> Μία μικρή διόρθωση...
> 
> Το αλογάκι κοιτάει την πλώρη... 
> 
> 
> 31_45662482009.jpg


Ακόμα πιο τέλειο! Μπράβο Λεωνίδα! :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας σχόλια!

Τώρα είπα να δοκιμάσω το ΡΟΔΟΣ  :Razz: 
2 εκδοχές των πολυσυζητημένων υφαλοχρωμάτων! 

DSCN1422.jpg

Χωρίς τίτλο.png

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το θέμα του πλοίου...

----------


## ιθακη

> Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο για τη προσπάθεια, ναι είναι ομορφότερο έτσι, για τα δικά μου μάτια, αλλά θα ακούσουμε και την γνώμη του mike που ήταν ο πρώτος που το επεσήμανε.


οχι μονο στα δικα σου ματια καπτεν,πιστευω στους περισσοτερους εδω μεσα...αφου αληθεια λεω,οταντο πρωο ειδα αυτο το πλοιο,που ηταν αδειο και αραγμενο,εγραφε και καργκο στο πλαι,λεω κοιτα βυθησμα που εχει...τελικα μετα καταλαβα οτι ετσι φαινεται φορτομενο η ξεφορτοτο





> Και εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ περισσότερο έτσι !!΄Τό σπάει λίγο ρε παιδί μου όπως και να το κάνουμε.δεν του πάει τώρα το τόσο κεραμιδί.Αυτό έπρεπε να το έφτιαχνες πρίν το βάψουν μήπως το έβλεπε κανένας από την έταιρεία να έπερνε μια ιδέα.Τώρα φαίνεται πολύ ποιό σοβαρό


Μανο ξερεις ποσο καιρο το παλευα αυτο το χρωμα...1 μηνα κοντα,απλα οι φωτο που ηταν τοτε διαθεσημες δεν με βοηθουσαν...αλλα ποτε δεν ειναι αργα,και στο Κεφαλονια μην ξεχνας οτι η αποφαση για τα βαμενα παραθυρα παρθηκε στο αψε σβησε





> Έτσι είναι πολύ καλύτερο Λεωνίδα... Σου φωνάζει πιάσε με αν μπορείς...  
> 
> Γιώργο ωραίο το νέο υφαλόχρωμα... Όσο για το "ψηλοτάκουνο" πιστεύω με το ταξίδι θα σπάσει...


εγω παλι Θαναση πιστευω οτι δεν θα σπαει και τοσο,και μαλιστα θα πουνε οτι θα κανει και ομαλη πλευση χωρις κραδασμους,και καλη μανουβρα,οπως για το Επτανησος (shinko maru,μην βλασφημουμε κιολας το ονομα...!!!) λενε τα ιδια που εχει παρομοια πρυμη

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιώργο δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό, και θα ήθελα να μας απαντήσει και κάποιος γνώστης της μανούβρας. Να είσαι καλά πάντως για την προσπάθεια σου !

----------


## ιθακη

Θαναση ουτε κι εγω εχω προσωπικη αποψη πανω σε αυτο,απλα το ειχα ακουση που το λεγανε γιατ το Επτανησακι....

παντως εκανα και δευτερη προσπαθεια...

ετσι θα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ το βαπορι...

MY n rodos 2.jpg

φωτο οπως και πριν απο τον Leo

για την ακριβεια θα ηθελα να μοιαζει η πρυμη του με αυτη του Σοφοκλη Β. η του Λευκα Ορη που ειναι τα ξαδερφακια του

----------


## Observation76

Kαι γιατι να δημιουργούμε καράβια με logo άλλων εταιριών?
Γιατι να μην δημιουργήσουμε το δικό μας καράβι? Το forum λοιπόν αγοράζει το ASTOR και το ρίχνει στον χώρο της κρουαζιέρας ως Nautilia.gr Cruises. :mrgreen:






Όλα τα μέλη δικαιούνται την πρώτη κρουαζιέρα δωρεάν. :mrgreen:

Πηγη φωτό.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eγκρίνω το ASTOR με μία μικρή όμως παρατήρηση...
Τα συνιάλα του nautilia.gr να φαίνονται λίγο καλύτερα και η τσιμενιέρα να μικρίνει λίγο και επίσης
με τη δεύτερη φωτομετασκευή του Λεωνίδα στο Νήσος Ρόδος. Του πάει πολύ...

----------


## opelmanos

Θα ήθελα κάποιος από τους καλιτέχνες μας να μου φτιάξει σε αυτή την φωτό σε χρώμα λευκό το πλοίο τα γραμματα να γινουν μπλε δηλ να μην πειραχτούν καθόλου οι γραμμές που έιναι μονο το χρώμα να αλλάξει,μετά η τσιμινιέρα να βαφτεί λευκή,πάνω πάνω το μαυρο να γίνει μπλέ όπως τα γράμματα και το ανάγλυφο της τριηρής !!!

----------


## leonidas

ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΚΑΛΛΟΝΗ, NEL LINES  :Razz: 

IMG_9164.JPG

η φωτογραφία είναι από το θέμα του πλοίου ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ

----------


## opelmanos

> ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΚΑΛΛΟΝΗ, NEL LINES 
> 
> IMG_9164.JPG 
> η φωτογραφία είναι από το θέμα του πλοίου ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ


 Λεωνίδα καλή η μετασκευή αλλά του πηγαίνει ποιό πολύ το ανάγλυφο στο φουγάρο!!

----------


## leonidas

Καλύτερο τώρα;  :Very Happy: 


IMG_9164.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Καλύτερο τώρα; 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9164.JPG


Μα το ρωτάς ??Ενοείται οτί είναι καλύτερο.Μακάρι να κάναν και στο European τέτοιο ανάγλυφο στην τσιμινιέρα.Είναι το σήμα γνησιότητας της Νελ!! :Cool: Απορώ ρε γαμώτο τόσο δύσκολο ήταν να κόβαν τα ανάγλυφα από τις τσιμινιέρες του Σαπφώ και του Αλκαίου και να τα κρατούσαν για τα καινούργια αποκτήματα?Μάλλον ούτε τότε πίστευαν στο μέλλον της εταιρείας

----------


## Orion_v

Τερμα η Vodafone απο τα Χαϊσπιντια :lol:  
Κιανουργια χρωματα , λιγο δυσκολα στη συντηρηση , αρχιζει σκουρο απο πρυμη και ξανοιγει προς την πλωρη ,δεν φαινεται καλα εδω λογω φωτισμου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): εχει και καποιες μικρες φθορες αμα προσεξετε  ...    
( Φωτο δικη μου , δεν "κακοποιησα " αλλου μελους :lol :Smile: 

P7310710a.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*¶ψογος χρωματισμός!! Μακάρι να γίνει πράξη κάτι τέτοιο.Αν και πιστεύω πως το "HELLENIC SEAWAYS" θα έπρεπε να ήταν μεγαλύτερο και να ήταν στη μέση περίπου. Για δοκίμασε λίγο αυτό το χρωματισμό σε κάποιο από τα συμβατικά.......*

----------


## Orion_v

Σ' ευχαριστω , εμενα δεν μου αρεσει και τοσο οσο το βλεπω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Επειδη κανουμε την πλακα μας ουσιαστικα " πως θα φαινοταν διαφορετικα " δηλαδη, δεν αξιζει να  το πολυψιριζουμε , 10 λεπτακια σε φωτογραφια που βοηθαει ( σκιες , "γιαλισματα" και τετοια ειναι ομορφα στις φωτο αλλα δεν βοηθανε ) 
Ειπα δεν μου αρεσει πολυ και το αλλαξα παλι :mrgreen: το θελω κοκκινο αλλα χωρις vodafone ( κι αμα παρεξηγηθουν εκει στη voda , ξυδακι, χρονια τους πληρωνω :lol :Smile:  

P7310710a2.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Αντικειμενικά το θεωρώ ομορφότερο τώρα...  :Very Happy:  Αλλά η πρηγούμενη ιδέα έκανε την διαφορά... Ωστόσο τα δελφινάκια κολλάνε στα highspeed καθώς υποδουλώνουν την ταχύτητά του... Ωστόσο τι τα ψάχνουμε ; Όπως και να βαφτούν θα νομίζουν ότι τα πούλησε η Voda στην HSW !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Παρόλη την ασχήμια και την ομαδοποίηση του τύπου " εγώ τα ξιδέυω με το Vodafone..... ", τα πολυέξοδα αυτά πλοία θέλουν "ένα χέρι βοηθείας" που λέγεται διαφήμιση για ανα επιζήσουν..... Ειδικά φέτος που η χρονιά είναι τραγική γι αυτά (τα vodafone) και όχι μόνο, η πιθανότητα αλλαγής δεν υπάρχει ούτε σαν σκέψη στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού των υπευθύνων. Στο μέλλον θα δούμε  :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Η Ιδέα αυτή ήταν η καλύτερη από την αρχή, δηλαδή να βαφτούν στα χρώματα της Vodafone. Πέτυχε από όλες τις απόψεις...
Συμφωνώ με την δύσκολη χρονιά γι' αυτού του τύπου πλοία, αλλά βλέπω και άλλες εταιρείες που έχουν μόνο ταχύπλοα και τα καταφέρνουν μια χαρά όπως η Aegean Speed Lines. Μακάρι ωστόσο να έχουν όλα αυτά τα πλοία δουλειά !

----------


## Orion_v

Η πεζη πραγματικοτητα  εχει εξοδα  , και δεν μπορουμε να αγοησουμε τις συνθηκες και τους περιορισμους που υπαρχουν.

----------


## Orion_v

Ο Ομιλος αποφασισε να συντηρουνται τα συπερφαστ απο την τεχνικη βαση της Ολυμπιακης 
Λοιπον ρυμουλκηθηκε :shock:το ΧΙΙ στο υποστεγο της Ολυμπιακης στο Ελ.Βενιζελος ( η αλλιως Spata international ) :mrgreen:
To ειδαν οι τεχνικοι και επαθαν πλακα , πτερυγες δεν ειχε εκτος απο κατι μικρες επιφανειες στην τσιμινιερα , κινητηρες δεν ειδαν ( που να φανταστουν ) πηγαν καποια στιγμη απο πισω και ειδαν κατι ελικες και κοιτουσαν ο ενας τον αλλο με απορια " ελικοφορο ειναι ??? " :lol:
Σκελη προσγειωσης και τετοια συστηματα πουθενα , μεσα καλυτερα να μην το σχολιασουμε.
Μην τα πολυλογουμε αποφασισαν οτι το μονο που μπορουν να κανουν ειναι να το περασουν ενα φρεσκαρισμα με τα χρωματα που ειχαν βεβαια στην τεχνικη βαση και το livery που ηξεραν να βαφουν.:mrgreen:

P7122396ab.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

:shock:
Έλα που μ' αρέσει!!!!! Καί πολύ μάλιστα!!!!! Και το στόρυ, άπαιχτο!!!!
 :Surprised:

----------


## ιθακη

λοιπον παιδια το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι με εχει βαρεσει η εξεταστικη στο κεφαλι και κανω χαζομαρες και  τερατα....ειδου το τελευταιο μου το 
BLUE STAR ARIADNI

bs ariadnh.jpg

φωτο του vinman απο εδω

----------


## GiorgosVitz

"Ελύροποίηση" του Olympic Champion. Tη φωτογραφία την "κλαίει" ο φίλος vinman

----------


## Leo

Βλέπω ο vinam σας προκαλεί να πειράζετε τις φωτογραφίες του ε?  Ωραίες παρεμβάσεις και από τους δυο σας. Προσλαμβάνεστε  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## ιθακη

καπετανιε πραγματηκα με τιμαει η προσληψη σου αλλα με εχουν κλεισει απο fincantieri και δεν θα μπορεω να ερθω Νεωρειο:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...Μανο sorry για την παραμορφοση

----------


## ιθακη

ασ δουμε πως θα ηταν σημερα ενα βαπορι που αλλος το παρηγγηλε αρχικα (η strintzis lines),ο επομενος δεν το παρελαβε ποτε (παναγοπουλος) και τελικα κατεληξε στα χερια του "πατερα" του στο τελος αλλα με αλλη φορεσια (Γ Στριντζης-HSW)

superferry mykonos by strintzis lines.jpg

φωτο του pantelis2000 απο εδω

----------


## laz94

> ασ δουμε πως θα ηταν σημερα ενα βαπορι που αλλος το παρηγγηλε αρχικα (η strintzis lines),ο επομενος δεν το παρελαβε ποτε (παναγοπουλος) και τελικα κατεληξε στα χερια του "πατερα" του στο τελος αλλα με αλλη φορεσια (Γ Στριντζης-HSW)
> 
> superferry mykonos by strintzis lines.jpg
> 
> φωτο του pantelis2000 απο εδω


Πολύ ωραίο! Του πάει!
Μπράβο φίλε ιθάκη!  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ με το δικό μου μάτι...  :Razz: 

P6121894.jpg

(από το θέμα του πλοίου)

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Λεωνίδα πολύ καλή η μετασκευή! Η προέκταση των πίσω deck δένει πολύ όμορφα με το υπόλοιπο πλοίο! Συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά σου!*

----------


## Thanasis89

Λεωνίδα ωραία πράγματα... Ένα μεγάλο Μπράβο για την δουλειά σου...
Τόσο η πρύμνη όσο και η πλώρη είναι μια χαρά ! Έχεις βάλει και καμπινούλες στο πάνω γκαράζ, μια χαρά. Για μένα είναι φίνο... Το μόνο που ίσως να μην χρειάζεται είναι η μετατόπιση του καθρέπτη, αλλά ναυπηγός είσαι, it's up to you...  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Τέτοια μετασκευή έπρεπε να το είχαν κάνει !Λεωνίδα δεν πας για ναυπηγός λέω εγώ? :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Τέτοια μετασκευή έπρεπε να το είχαν κάνει !Λεωνίδα δεν πας για ναυπηγός λέω εγώ?



Δώσε αέρα Μάνο...  :Wink: . Λεωνίδα με τόσο εκτεταμένες μετασκευές και χάρμα οφθαλμών το απομακρύνεις από την Σύρο και το στέλνεις  αλλού, για δώσε μας τα φώτα σου και για άλλες γραμμές, ίσως και χρώματα. Εσύ ξέρεις ότι σου κάτσει, ιδέες έχεις  :Razz: .

----------


## Orion_v

Καημενο καραβι τι τραβας κι εσυ , τωρα θα σε ξεσκισουμε :roll:  αυτα εχει η δημοσιοτητα !!! 

Ξερω τι θα προσεξετε  οι περισσοτεροι , αλλα αλλαξα κι αλλα πραγματα .... λιγα , ( στην τσιμινιερα ετρεξε το χρωμα δεν ειναι τιποτα :lol :Smile:  

(Η *πολυ ομορφη* φωτο παρθηκε απο το θεμα του καραβιου και *ειναι του mike rodos*) 

DSCN8894t.jpg

----------


## Leo

Το θέμα είναι και το βαπόρι είναι πανέμορφα, όταν και ο μετασκευαστής, ελαιοχρωματιστής έχει κέφια κάνει το θέαμα φανταστικό. Για μένα όλα του πάνε, αλλά μην του αλλάξετε το μήκος αυτής της υπέροχης πλωράκλας. Παρόλα αυτά δεν τόλμησε καείς να μας το δείξει λευκό, ανεξαρτήτως σινιάλων (το οποίο αφήνουμε στην διακριτική ευχέρεια του καλλιτέχνη).

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε το Νήσος Ρόδος άσπρο... Με τα σινιάλα της Aegean Speed Lines.. και το όνομα ΣΥΡΟΣ..*
DSCN88872.jpg
*Αρχική φωτογραφία..*

----------


## Ergis

> Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ με το δικό μου μάτι... 
> 
> P6121894.jpg
> 
> (από το θέμα του πλοίου)


respect leo..........κανε του και την λοριδα να ολοκληρωθει το πακετο της HELLENIC SEAWAYS...... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Καημενο καραβι τι τραβας κι εσυ , τωρα θα σε ξεσκισουμε :roll:  αυτα εχει η δημοσιοτητα !!! 
> 
> Ξερω τι θα προσεξετε  οι περισσοτεροι , αλλα αλλαξα κι αλλα πραγματα .... λιγα , ( στην τσιμινιερα ετρεξε το χρωμα δεν ειναι τιποτα :lol 
> 
> (Η *πολυ ομορφη* φωτο παρθηκε απο το θεμα του καραβιου και *ειναι του mike rodos*) 
> 
> DSCN8894t.jpg


Φτου φτου φτου φτου.......(φτυνω τους ωμους μου!!!!)

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Για να δούμε το Νήσος Ρόδος άσπρο... Με τα σινιάλα της Aegean Speed Lines.. και το όνομα ΣΥΡΟΣ..*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94086
> *Αρχική φωτογραφία..*



ΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!!Τρομερή δουλειά!!!!!!!!!!!!!

¶μα το πλοίο είναι κουκλάρα ότι χρώμα και αν γίνει πάλι όμορφο είναι!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> ΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!!Τρομερή δουλειά!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ¶μα το πλοίο είναι κουκλάρα ότι χρώμα και αν γίνει πάλι όμορφο είναι!!!!!



Συμφωνώ με τον BULKERMAN και ευχαριστώ τους καλλιτέχνες άλλη μια φορά, που πριν ζητήσουμε κάτι το έχετε ετοιμάσει...  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε Νήσος Μύκονος δώστο και μία με τα χρώματα της Νελ..

----------


## leonidas

Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω όλους για τα πολύ αισιόδοξα σχόλιά τους!!!
Είπα να το επεξεργαστώ κι άλλο σύμφωνα πάντα με τις ιδέες σας...

Ακολουθούν 2 απόπειρες...  :Razz: 

1) Με μία μπλέ ρίγα.Το δοκίμασα και με 2η αλλα ήταν πολύ βαρύ και δεν του πήγαινε καθόλου.

P6121894.jpg


2) Απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας..ΑΝΕΚ LINES  :Razz: 

P6121894 - Αντίγραφο.jpg

(συγνώμη γιώργο-ergis :Razz: )

----------


## Ergis

> Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω όλους για τα πολύ αισιόδοξα σχόλιά τους!!!
> Είπα να το επεξεργαστώ κι άλλο σύμφωνα πάντα με τις ιδέες σας...
> 
> Ακολουθούν 2 απόπειρες... 
> 
> 1) Με μία μπλέ ρίγα.Το δοκίμασα και με 2η αλλα ήταν πολύ βαρύ και δεν του πήγαινε καθόλου.
> 
> P6121894.jpg
> 
> ...


no comments leo........ :Wink: το σχολιο σου νομιζω τα λεει ολα....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Φίλε Νήσος Μύκονος δώστο και μία με τα χρώματα της Νελ..


*Ορίστε Μάνο.. Με την ¶σπρη..
*DSCN88872_nel.jpg
*Και την μπλε φορεσιά...*
DSCN88872_nel1.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Ορίστε Μάνο.. Με την ¶σπρη..
> *DSCN88872_nel.jpg
> *Και την μπλε φορεσιά...*
> DSCN88872_nel1.jpg



Βάψτε το τώρα στα άσπρα!!!!!!!!! Απίστευτη ομορφιά!!!

Υ.Γ  φίλε NISSOS MYKONOS μπράβο για τη δουλειά σου!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

> 1) Με μία μπλέ ρίγα.Το δοκίμασα και με 2η αλλα ήταν πολύ βαρύ και δεν του πήγαινε καθόλου.
> 
> P6121894.jpg


*
Απλά τέλειοοοο!  
Μπράβο Λεωνίδα..! 
*

----------


## Orion_v

> Φτου φτου φτου φτου.......(φτυνω τους ωμους μου!!!!)


Τι δεν σου αρεσε ? τα στρογγυλα παραθυρα ? 
Το οτι κατεβασα το χρωμα ? 
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειλικρινα  :Confused: :mrgreen:

( αυτη ηταν προβοκατορικη ...βαφη  :Cool: :lol :Smile:

----------


## Super Jet

To ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ με τα χρωμματα της αγαπημένης μου εταιρίας. Αρχική φωτογραφία.
attachment 1.jpeg

----------


## Ergis

> Τι δεν σου αρεσε ? τα στρογγυλα παραθυρα ? 
> Το οτι κατεβασα το χρωμα ? 
> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειλικρινα :mrgreen:
> 
> ( αυτη ηταν προβοκατορικη ...βαφη :lol


μην παρεξηγεις φιλε μου....απλα τα εχω με την ανεκ....

----------


## Orion_v

> μην παρεξηγεις φιλε μου....απλα τα εχω με την ανεκ....


Οχι βρε , τι να παρεξηγησω !!!  :Smile:  δεν εχω καμια ιδιαιτερη συμπαθεια πουθενα απο θεμα εταιριων , το τι θα "περιλαβω" ετσι για το γουστο να δουμε πως φαινεται,  ειναι της στιγμης  :Wink:   ( αυτο για να μην με παρεξηγησεις εσυ )

----------


## Orion_v

Εφυγε για Ιονιο !!!!!   :lol:  

DSCN8894t1.jpg

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Το πλοίο είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφο και όπως και να βαφτεί του πάει! Φίλε Orion_v έχεις κάνει πολύ ωραία δουλεία!!

----------


## Orion_v

Ευχαριστω ,  ακομα και στα χρωματα , στο σχεδιο μαλλον της endeavor lines , εκανα μια ... αλλαγουλα , για να αφησω πιο πολυ ασπρο στην πλωρη ( με τις χοντραδες του βεβαια το βαψιμο )

----------


## leonidas

Θα γίνει κι αυτό έτσι...?

DSCN9304alkyoni.jpg

η φωτογραφία είναι του cpt. leo  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Η ζωγραφική είναι του leonidas, που δεν μου αρέσει. Ψάξε Λεό από ταχύπλοο σήματα της ΝΕΛ, τώρα είναι λίγο πιλάφι, θα έλεγα να το δούμε σε πιο λεπτές γραμμές.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

"Kακοποίηση" του Jetferry 1. Η φωτογραφία είναι δική μου.

----------


## ιθακη

λοιπον παιδια δεν αντεξα,ηθελα να δω περιπου πως θα ειναι τελειωμενο και σχεδον βαμενο το highspeed 6 και το πειραξα λιγακι....also δεν θυμαμαι ποιος ειχε προτεινει και στο θεμα του πλοιου,να καλυθφει ο κορμος της τζιμινιερας του...Τελικα ειχε απολυτο δικιο,ειναι ποιο καλο με κλειστη τζιμινιερα....

my HIGHSPEED 6.jpg 

φωτο του pantelis2009  απο το θεμα του πλοιου

----------


## Orion_v

Αυτη η τσιμινιερα με το καπελακι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...  
Εγω εχω αλλη αποψη , καμια προσθετικη εργασια, μειωση υψους ( αν γινεται ) να κρυφτει , αυτο ειναι ταχυπλοο δεν χρειαζεται να φαινονται μπουρια και "κερατα ", κατα τη γνωμη μου σπαει η γραμμη του και χαλαει , ακομα και το κοκκινο χρωμα αν παει καθετα ( βαψιμο τσιμινιερας ) για μενα χαλαει , λευκο λοιπον στο σημειο που ειναι και οσο πιο χαμηλα γινεται σαν κατασκευη .τα δελφινακια θα μπορουσαν να ειναι κοκκινα κι αυτα και οχι σε κοκκινο πλαισιο , αλλα αυτο ειναι λεπτομερεια 

HIGHSPEED 6 10 23-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Λυπάμαι που θα ακουστώ δύσκολος αλλά από τις δύο μετασκευές δεν θα προτιμήσω καμιά. Μένω στην προ μετασκευών τσιμινιέρα, που δεν μου αρέσει αλλά για τα μάτια μου είναι καλύτερη. Δεν προσβάλω τις προσπάθειες σας, απλά λέω το δικό μου γούστο.

----------


## Orion_v

Καλα δεν επιμενουμε :lol: τη χασαμε τη δουλια , συμβαινουν αυτα τι να κανουμε :mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

> Καλα δεν επιμενουμε :lol: τη χασαμε τη δουλια , συμβαινουν αυτα τι να κανουμε :mrgreen:


Μην το παίρνεις κατάκαρδα  :Razz: , try again, έχεις άποψη.... ζωγράφισε την  :Wink:

----------


## Orion_v

Για το συγκεκριμενο ..λεω να περιμενω λιγακι , να ειναι ετοιμο πανω απ' ολα , 
 δεν εχω σχηματισει ολοκληρωμενη αποψη ακομη , αυτο με εφαγε !!! :roll: :lol:

----------


## gnikles

ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ!!!ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ LESVOS ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ!!!ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ!!!!
ΛΗΜΝΟΣ.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ!!!ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ LESVOS ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ!!!ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ!!!!
> ΛΗΜΝΟΣ.jpg


 Kαλά εσύ δεν παίζεσαι με τις μετασκευές σου  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για να δούμε και το AL HUDA 1 , αφού άρχισε να ανεβαίνει, με τα νέα σινιάλα που θα φορέσει.*

*Το όνομα που του δίνω είναι MAIKAT II (αυτό που έδωσε και στο Σ.Α.Σ.) και του φοράω τα σινιάλα του Αλκυόνη. Η μη επεξεργασμένη φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το Marinetraffic.com. Κατά τη δική μου γνώμη τα νέα σινιάλα του πάνε πάντως........* 

*Θα ήθελα βέβαια και τη γνώμη σας σχετικά με το αν του πάνε ή όχι τα σινιάλα...*

*Επίσης θα ήθελα και να αφιερώσω την προσπάθεια (τυχαία σειρά) στο συνεργάτη Μάνο (manolis_132) , τον aegeanspeedlines, τον Stylianos, τον pantelis2009 και τον Nikos Maroulis.*

**

----------


## Orion_v

Δεν ξερω για τα σινιαλα αν του πανε , αυτα ειναι γουστα, δεν τα βρισκω ασχημα παντως , αλλα το βαψιμο που του εκανες και οι λεπτομερειες που προσεξες , ειναι παρα πολυ καλα !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

> Δεν ξερω για τα σινιαλα αν του πανε , αυτα ειναι γουστα, δεν τα βρισκω ασχημα παντως , αλλα το βαψιμο που του εκανες και οι λεπτομερειες που προσεξες , ειναι παρα πολυ καλα !!!!


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα και θα σου πω Γιώργο ότι η πρόοδος και η ποιότητα στις μετασεκευές σου είναι πλέον εμφανέστατες. Μπράβο σου!

----------


## ιθακη

> Λυπάμαι που θα ακουστώ δύσκολος αλλά από τις δύο μετασκευές δεν θα προτιμήσω καμιά. Μένω στην προ μετασκευών τσιμινιέρα, που δεν μου αρέσει αλλά για τα μάτια μου είναι καλύτερη. Δεν προσβάλω τις προσπάθειες σας, απλά λέω το δικό μου γούστο.


:cry:...δεν περαζει δεν παρεξηγει κανεις καπετανιε μου εδω μεσα ουτε προσβαλετε...(ουισκι εχω,τσιγαρα εχω,ξυραφακια εχω...)μια χαρα ειμαι :wink:

----------


## Leo

> ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ!!!ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ LESVOS ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ!!!ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94989


Η προσπάθεια του φίλου gnikles, την οποία βρίσκω πρωτοπορειακή και προχωρημένη, με άλλα λόγια εξαιρετική, μεταφέρθηκε εδώ απο το θέμα που είχε αναρτηθεί.

----------


## gnikles

> Η προσπάθεια του φίλου gnikles, την οποία βρίσκω πρωτοπορειακή και προχωρημένη, με άλλα λόγια εξαιρετική, μεταφέρθηκε εδώ απο το θέμα που είχε αναρτηθεί.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΥΡΙΕ LEO ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ!!!!


ΥΓ:ΤΟ LESVOS TO ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΔΕΙ?

----------


## Leo

Ανέβασε το και εδώ φίλε να το δούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## gnikles

EO_20 Mega2.gif
ΤΟ LESVOS ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Δεν ξερω για τα σινιαλα αν του πανε , αυτα ειναι γουστα, δεν τα βρισκω ασχημα παντως , αλλα το βαψιμο που του εκανες και οι λεπτομερειες που προσεξες , ειναι παρα πολυ καλα !!!!





> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα και θα σου πω Γιώργο ότι η πρόοδος και η ποιότητα στις μετασεκευές σου είναι πλέον εμφανέστατες. Μπράβο σου!


*Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο πάρα πολύ*




> EO_20 Mega2.gif
> ΤΟ LESVOS ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ!


*Φίλε, το Λέσβος είναι πανέμορφο!! Έχει μοντέρνες γραμμές αλλά δεν είναι κουτί όπως πολλά που έχουν όμοιες γραμμές, και αυτό μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ. Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ που μας το έδειξες.....*

----------


## naxos ship

πολυ ομορφο το βαπορακι .... πολλα μπραβο :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

> EO_20 Mega2.gif
> ΤΟ LESVOS ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ!


Φίλε gnikles, πάρα πολύ όμορφο το σχεδιό σου. Μπράβο!!!

----------


## gnikles

ΜΙΑ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΑΣ!!!

----------


## gnikles

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Ειλαιοχρωματιστές και μετασκευαστές *εδώ* στην μεσαία φωτογραφία θέλουμε τώρα τις πινελιές και την άποψη σας. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την προσπάθεια σας. :Smile:

----------


## ιθακη

> Ειλαιοχρωματιστές και μετασκευαστές *εδώ* στην μεσαία φωτογραφία θέλουμε τώρα τις πινελιές και την άποψη σας. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την προσπάθεια σας.


 
καπετανιο μου εκανα οτι καλυτερο μπορουσα...

εδω η αρχηκη μου αποψη που ειχα ξαναπαρουσιασει και δεν σου πολυ αρεσε (ουτε κι εμενα να σου πω την μαυρη μου αληθεια :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
hs6 by leonidas1.jpg

και εδω η νεα αποψη μου που μου αρεσει ποιο πολυ,ελπιζω και σε εσας...
hs6 by leonidas.jpg

φωτο του leonidas απο *εδώ*

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ προτιμώ την δεύτερη αν και την βρίσκω κοντή. Στην πάνω να δοκιμάσουμε τα δελφινάκια να είναι κάπου στην μέση μήπως δείξει καλύτερα? Για να δουμε τι θα καταφέρουμε  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ιθακη

πες το κι εγινε (πυ λεει και το ομονυμο ασμα) καπετανιε μου

Καλημερα και Καλο Μηνα σε ολους

hs6 by leonidas3.jpg

_εγω εξακολουθω να προτημω την κοντη,μοιαζει ποιο πολυ με των αλλων highspeed_

----------


## Orion_v

Εκτος  απο την τσιμινιερα ειπα να κλεισω και τα ανοιχτα μερη στα πλαγια , κλειστηκαν λοιπον ( στην πραγματικοτητα δεν θα φαινεται το εσωτερικο  απλα μια ιδεα το μαυρισα εδω ) τα δυο κατω ανοιχτα μερη δεν κλειστηκαν...



DSCN4148a3.jpg

----------


## Leo

Παληκάρια με καλυψατε και οι δυό, μ αρέσουνε και οι δυό εκδοχές. Καλά ταξίδια να έχουμε  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Leonardos.B

Να καταθέσω κι εγώ την αποψή μου?
Φωτό του Λεωνίδας.

6.jpg

----------


## Leo

Συνονόματε, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι έχετε άποψη και εκτός του ότι είναι εξαιρετικά πρωτοπορειακή, πρεσφέρει ένα ολοκήρομένο οπτικό αποτέλεσμα. Εμένα μου αρέσει και θα ήθελα να την δώ σε μια φωτογραφία ολόκληρου του πλοίου εν πλώ. Έτσι κι αλλιώς ευχαρσιτούμε  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Leonardos.B

Πατώντας στην υπέροχη νυχτερινή φωτό του Nissos Mykonos ,συμπληρώνω την προηγούμενη αποψή μου (ηταν μόνο για την τσιμινιέρα).
   Εχει γίνει , επιπλέον , μια μικρή επιμήκυνση (να προσέχουμε και τα βάρη)στο πρυμναίο μέρος , ωστε να καλύπτει-τουλάχιστον απο τις πλευρές - τους διαδρόμους  επι/αποβίβασης οχημάτων επιβατών,και να δίνει μια αρμονικώτερη εικόνα του σκάφους.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε Λεονάρδε είναι πολύ καλή η μετασκευή σου! Τουλάχιστον για τα δικά μου μάτια του πάει πολύ!! Συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά σου!*

----------


## gnikles

ΡΥΘΗΜΝΑ.png
ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΗ ΘΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Φυσικά και καταλάβαμε ότι πάει Ρέθυμνο, ίσως και η υψηλή πλώρη αφού θα ταξιδεύει σε ανοικτές θάλασσες. Παρόλα αυτά το βρίσκω λίγο κοντό για το ύψος του, έχει πάντως λογική και τενοτροπία gnikles.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε το τεράστιο Color Fantasy με τα χρώματα της Blue Star Ferries...*
DSC01066_blue Star.jpg
*Αρχική φωτογραφία..*

----------


## gnikles

> Φυσικά και καταλάβαμε ότι πάει Ρέθυμνο, ίσως και η υψηλή πλώρη αφού θα ταξιδεύει σε ανοικτές θάλασσες. Παρόλα αυτά το βρίσκω λίγο κοντό για το ύψος του, έχει πάντως λογική και τενοτροπία gnikles.


 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!!ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΟΝΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ!!!

----------


## gnikles

> *Για να δούμε το τεράστιο Color Fantasy με τα χρώματα της Blue Star Ferries...*
> DSC01066_blue Star.jpg
> *Αρχική φωτογραφία..*


 ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ BLUE STAR FERRIES!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε τον Βάπορα* *AKASHIA με τα χρώματα της Anek Lines και το όνομα Κίσσαμος...
*15_644f4308729d7f.jpg
*Αρχική φωτογραφία..
*

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> *Για να δούμε τον Βάπορα* *AKASHIA με τα χρώματα της Anek Lines και το όνομα Κίσσαμος...
> *15_644f4308729d7f.jpg
> *Αρχική φωτογραφία..
> *


Είναι Τ-Ε-Λ-Ε-Ι-Ο!

----------


## gnikles

ΜΥΘΗΜΝΑ.jpg
ΙΣΩΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ.ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!

----------


## douzoune

Γιώργο μας έχεις τρελάνει με τις προτάσεις σου!!! Καταπληκτικός για άλλη μια φορά!!! Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο θα ήθελα να το δω και με τα ΝΕΛοσινιάλα κάποια στιγμή!

----------


## Orion_v

Eχει το δικο του στυλ το "σχεδιαστικο σου γραφειο"  :Very Happy:

----------


## gnikles

> Γιώργο μας έχεις τρελάνει με τις προτάσεις σου!!! Καταπληκτικός για άλλη μια φορά!!! Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο θα ήθελα να το δω και με τα ΝΕΛοσινιάλα κάποια στιγμή!


 ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ Η ΑΝΕΚ!!!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΑ!!!

----------


## Leo

Όλα τα σκαριά ΝΕΛ? Εγώ το θέλω φίλε μου gnikles με σινιάλα .... θα σου βάλω δύσκολα Aegean Speed Lines. Όποτε έχεις καιρό φυσικά  :Very Happy: . Από καιρού εις καιρό ακούγεται ότι η Aegean Speed Lines ψάχνει να αγοράσει και συμβατικό. Ας δώσουμε λοιπόν ιδέες τι περιμένουμε να μας φέρει  :Wink:  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## opelmanos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96797
> ΙΣΩΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ.ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!


Έλεος ρε φίλε είπαμε άλλα όχι και έτσι :Mad: Εντάξει μην βαράς πλάκα κάνω!!!Βασικά με  κρουαζιερόπλοιο θυμίζει περισσότερο παρα για εγ-ογ!!

----------


## gnikles

> Όλα τα σκαριά ΝΕΛ? Εγώ το θέλω φίλε μου gnikles με σινιάλα .... θα σου βάλω δύσκολα Aegean Speed Lines. Όποτε έχεις καιρό φυσικά . Από καιρού εις καιρό ακούγεται ότι η Aegean Speed Lines ψάχνει να αγοράσει και συμβατικό. Ας δώσουμε λοιπόν ιδέες τι περιμένουμε να μας φέρει  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


 ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΙΔΕΑ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε ένα Γιαπωνέζο Βάπορα με τα χρώματα της Aegean Speed Lines..
Το Ishikari λοιπόν με το όνομα ''ΑΔΑΜΑΣ''.
*ISHIKARI 2.jpg
*Αρχική φωτογραφία*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Για να δούμε ένα Γιαπωνέζο Βάπορα με τα χρώματα της Aegean Speed Lines..*
> *Το Ishikari λοιπόν με το όνομα ''ΑΔΑΜΑΣ''.*
> ISHIKARI 2.jpg
> *Αρχική φωτογραφία*


 Moυ αρέσει πολύ η τσιμινιέρα του και μαντέψτε τον λόγο  :Wink:

----------


## alcaeos

> Moυ αρέσει πολύ η τσιμινιέρα του και μαντέψτε τον λόγο


θυμιζει Τεο !!!

----------


## opelmanos

> θυμιζει Τεο !!!


 Ποιός είσαι ρε φίλέ !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Το ανοιχτού τύπου πλοίο "Ποσειδώνας" μετά την πώληση του στην Nova Ferries.
Στο πλοίο έχει γίνει μετασκευή και είναι πλέον κλειστού τύπου, ενώ έχει γίνει και επιμήκυνση.
Επίσης έχει μετονομαστεί σε "Φωτεινή" (Photini) 

Η αρχική φώτο είναι του φίλου pantelis2009.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ.JPG

----------


## gnikles

> Όλα τα σκαριά ΝΕΛ? Εγώ το θέλω φίλε μου gnikles με σινιάλα .... θα σου βάλω δύσκολα Aegean Speed Lines. Όποτε έχεις καιρό φυσικά . Από καιρού εις καιρό ακούγεται ότι η Aegean Speed Lines ψάχνει να αγοράσει και συμβατικό. Ας δώσουμε λοιπόν ιδέες τι περιμένουμε να μας φέρει  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


ΜΥΘΗΜΝΑ2.PNG
EO.11 Speed Ferry 4 Katopsi.PNG
ΣΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΟΨΗΣ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΡΧΙΚΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ.ΠΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΑΞΕΙ.ΤΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ!!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε Γιώργο το Μύθημνα που κολάει εφόσον δεν είναι Μυτιληνιό πλοίο??

----------


## gnikles

> Φίλε Γιώργο το Μύθημνα που κολάει εφόσον δεν είναι Μυτιληνιό πλοίο??


ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΜΑΣ!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

> ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΜΑΣ!!!!!!


 Μακάρι φίλε μου μακάρ!

----------


## Thanasis89

Αν στο έφερνε Μυτιλήνη όμως ; Δεν κολλούσε Μανώλη ;  :Wink: 
Υπέροχη δουλειά πάντως ! Μπράβο !

----------


## leonidas

Δεν θα ήταν ωραίο να μετασκευαζόταν έτσι το HIGHSPEED 6 ???  :Wink: 

P7132680.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Μπράβο Λεωνίδα. Μια χαρά θα ήταν έτσι  :Very Happy:  . Πολύ πιό αρμονική σχεδίαση, για τα δικά μου μάτια τουλάχιστον.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97270
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97271
> ΣΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΟΨΗΣ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΡΧΙΚΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ.ΠΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΑΞΕΙ.ΤΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ!!!


¶ψογος... Υπέροχο σχέδιο για πλοίο... Το στύλ του μοιάζει πολύ στην σειρά των κρουαζιερόπλοιων της SEABOURN.

----------


## gnikles

> ¶ψογος... Υπέροχο σχέδιο για πλοίο... Το στύλ του μοιάζει πολύ στην σειρά των κρουαζιερόπλοιων της SEABOURN.


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!!!Τώρα ετοιμάζω πλοίο για την nova ferries!!!!

----------


## gnikles

ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ!!!!
FEDRA.PNG

----------


## laz94

> ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ!!!!
> FEDRA.PNG


Κουκλί είναι! :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Μπράβο Λεωνίδα. Μια χαρά θα ήταν έτσι  . Πολύ πιό αρμονική σχεδίαση, για τα δικά μου μάτια τουλάχιστον.


Λεωνίδα συμφωνώ με τον seaways_lover, στον οποίο θα πω ότι βρίσκω τα μάτια σου μια χαράααα  :Very Happy:  :Wink: 




> Κουκλί είναι!


Όπως τα λέει ο Λάζαρος, συμφωνώ κι εγώ, μπράβο gnikles, έκισες!!!!!

----------


## gnikles

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε Γιώργο (gnikles) μπράβο και από μένα, πιάνει το χέρι σου!!! Είναι πανέμορφο!!!

----------


## gnikles

> Φίλε Γιώργο (gnikles) μπράβο και από μένα, πιάνει το χέρι σου!!! Είναι πανέμορφο!!!


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου Γιώργο!!!!!

----------


## laz94

Νομίζω οτι του πάει πάρα πολύ...
DSCN029_71931182009.jpg

Υ.Γ.: Αυτό το S δεν μπορούσα να το φτιάξω με τίποτα!  :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Λάζαρε βλέπω δεν έχασες χρόνο... :Very Happy: . Μια χαρά το κατάφερες, θα δούμε για το όνομα και θα το φτιάξεις όταν ανακοινωθεί  :Wink: .

----------


## laz94

> Λάζαρε βλέπω δεν έχασες χρόνο.... Μια χαρά το κατάφερες, θα δούμε για το όνομα και θα το φτιάξεις όταν ανακοινωθεί .


H αλήθεια είναι καπτεν οτι αυτή η ναύλωση με χαροποίησε περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη ναύλωση της εταιρίας, γιατι (αν και δεν είμαι μεγάλος φαν του πλοίου) είχε αρχίσει να μου λείπει αυτό το βαπόρι...!
Το θυμάμαι αρκετές φορές που αναχωρούσε από Πειραιά για Κύθηρα και γινόταν μαύρο όλο το λιμάνι...:mrgreen: 

Επίσης ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι *η φωτο είναι του opelmanos* από την gallery  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## ιθακη

μια μικρη παρεμβαση στο χρωμα της πλωρης,σε ενα πραγματικα ομορφο σκαρι...ελπιζω να σας αρεσει

europian express.jpg

φωτο του χρηστη t.s.s apollon απο το θεμα του πλοιου

----------


## Orion_v

H ΝΕL εχει την τιμητικη της βλεπω στα βαψιματα !!!  :Smile:   εγω ειπα να το προσεγγισω διαφορετικα ,  οι Νελιτες θα προτιμουσαν τα καραβια τους λευκα ? φανταζομαι ναι  απ' οσο εχω καταλαβει , ας κανουμε ενα συμβιβασμο λοιπον , και το μπλε θα κρατησουμε αλλα το λευκο θα ειναι κυριαρχο ... συν μια μικρη αλλαγη στη γραμματοσειρα ( δεν το εψαξα πολυ , υπαρχουν και καλυτερες ) και στο μεγεθος , το ΝΕL πιο μεγαλο απο το LINES και φυσικα η τριήρης ( που τη βαφουμε και σε αλλο σημειο αν θελουμε ) εμενα μου αρεσει και θελω να φαινεται και αλλου εκτος απο την τσιμινιερα.

_Η ομορφη φωτο με τη λευκη Μυτιληνη ειναι του opelmanos απο  την gallery._http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=10513 


DSCN0192_71932382009.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> H ΝΕL εχει την τιμητικη της βλεπω στα βαψιματα !!!  εγω ειπα να το προσεγγισω διαφορετικα , οι Νελιτες θα προτιμουσαν τα καραβια τους λευκα ? φανταζομαι ναι απ' οσο εχω καταλαβει , ας κανουμε ενα συμβιβασμο λοιπον , και το μπλε θα κρατησουμε αλλα το λευκο θα ειναι κυριαρχο ... συν μια μικρη αλλαγη στη γραμματοσειρα ( δεν το εψαξα πολυ , υπαρχουν και καλυτερες ) και στο μεγεθος , το ΝΕL πιο μεγαλο απο το LINES και φυσικα η τριήρης ( που τη βαφουμε και σε αλλο σημειο αν θελουμε ) εμενα μου αρεσει και θελω να φαινεται και αλλου εκτος απο την τσιμινιερα.
> 
> _Η ομορφη φωτο με τη λευκη Μυτιληνη ειναι του opelmanos απο την gallery._http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=10513 
> 
> 
> DSCN0192_71932382009.JPG


Η καλύτερη έκδοση που είχαν τα πλοία Νελ ήταν η οriginal μέχρι το Ιούνιο του 2004 δηλ αυτη εδώ

----------


## Orion_v

> Η καλύτερη έκδοση *που είχαν* τα πλοία Νελ ήταν η οriginal μέχρι το Ιούνιο του 2004 δηλ αυτη εδώ


Η δικη μου ειναι καλυτερη  :Cool:  

Και εχω και καλυτερες ιδεες , θελετε να ξεχωριζετε ? ( αυτο ειναι κλεμμενο σαν ιδεα ,οκ ) αλλα θελετε να ξεφυγετε απο το αδιαφορο συντηρητικο ? :mrgreen:


DSCNO298_71931182009.JPG

----------


## laz94

> Η δικη μου ειναι καλυτερη  
> 
> Και εχω και καλυτερες ιδεες , θελετε να ξεχωριζετε ? ( αυτο ειναι κλεμμενο σαν ιδεα ,οκ ) αλλα θελετε να ξεφυγετε απο το αδιαφορο συντηρητικο ? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99132


χαχαχαχαχαχα....!:lol::lol:

----------


## opelmanos

> Η δικη μου ειναι καλυτερη  
> 
> Και εχω και καλυτερες ιδεες , θελετε να ξεχωριζετε ? ( αυτο ειναι κλεμμενο σαν ιδεα ,οκ ) αλλα θελετε να ξεφυγετε απο το αδιαφορο συντηρητικο ? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99132


 Έλεος ρε φίλε τι είναι αυτή η αηδία που έκανες στον βάπορα μου????Θα σε καταγγείλω στην Αστυνομία κακοποίησης πλοίων ,λοιπόν για τιμωρία θα φτιάξεις το European Express και το Μυρτιδιώτισσα με τα ΟRIGINAL ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Έλεος ρε φίλε τι είναι αυτή η αηδία που έκανες στον βάπορα μου????Θα σε καταγγείλω στην Αστυνομία κακοποίησης πλοίων ,λοιπόν για τιμωρία θα φτιάξεις το European Express και το Μυρτιδιώτισσα με τα ΟRIGINAL ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ


Δηλαδή όπως έφτιαξες το Μυτιλήνη το οποίο και μου αρέσει σαν άποψη Orion_v. Θα τον σκάσουμε τον Μάνο  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Καπετάνιε μην τους βάζεις ιδεές και πάρει κανείς από την εταιρεία πρέφα  και πιάσουν και τα κάνουν και στην πραγματικότητα τα πλοία με σχέδια Looney Toons :mrgreen:

----------


## Orion_v

> Έλεος ρε φίλε τι είναι αυτή η αηδία που έκανες στον βάπορα μου????Θα σε καταγγείλω στην Αστυνομία κακοποίησης πλοίων ,λοιπόν για τιμωρία θα φτιάξεις το European Express και το Μυρτιδιώτισσα με τα ΟRIGINAL ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ



:lol::lol: Καλα , να βρουμε καμια φωτο που να βοηθαει και θα το παλεψουμε , αν και μπορει να ικανοποιησουν το αιτημα σου αλλοι φιλοι ελαιοχρωματιστες εγω δεν ειμαι αξιοπιστος σε κατι τετοια , να περιμενεις δηλαδη αυτο που θελεις  ... με πιανει το μουρλο μου και βλεπεις τι κανω :mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

> :lol::lol: Καλα , να βρουμε καμια φωτο που να βοηθαει και θα το παλεψουμε , αν και μπορει να ικανοποιησουν το αιτημα σου αλλοι φιλοι ελαιοχρωματιστες εγω δεν ειμαι αξιοπιστος σε κατι τετοια , να περιμενεις δηλαδη αυτο που θελεις ... με πιανει το μουρλο μου και βλεπεις τι κανω :mrgreen:


 Η φωτογραφία είναι αυτή που ανέβασα του Θεόφιλου που μου την ζωγράφισες!!! :Wink: Δες και μιά άλλη αυτά ήταν τα Original συνιάλα των Νελόπλοιων!!

----------


## Orion_v

> Δηλαδή όπως έφτιαξες το Μυτιλήνη το οποίο και μου αρέσει σαν άποψη Orion_v. Θα τον σκάσουμε τον Μάνο


Ειπαμε, τα ORIGINAL XΡΩΜΑΤΑ  :lol:  Τωρα πρεπει να επικοινωνησω με την εταιρια αν εχουν την καλωσυνη να μου δωσουν τους κωδικους !!! 

 Ελπιζω να μην τους μπει καμια ιδεα μετα τα καραβια να θελουν να ναυλωσουν και μενα , αμα τελιωσουν αυτα που πλεουν μπορει να αρχισουν να χτυπανε και αυτα που περπατανε , εχουν αγριεψει τα πραγματα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
( οχι οτι θα με χαλαγε ισα ισα :mrgreen :Smile: .

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα με τα original σινιάλα της NEL για τον Opelmanos..*
Μυρτώ.jpg

----------


## Orion_v

Α να !!! με προλαβε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> *Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα με τα original σινιάλα της NEL για τον Opelmanos..*
> Μυρτώ.jpg


Γιάννη, η νέα ΝΕΛ είναι προσεκτική στο βάψιμο, εσένα σου το άφισε με τρεξίαμτα (κιτρινίλες)? Να κάνεις claim στους μπογιατζήδες σου  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Γιάννη, η νέα ΝΕΛ είναι προσεκτική στο βάψιμο, εσένα σου το άφισε με τρεξίαμτα (κιτρινίλες)? Να κάνεις claim στους μπογιατζήδες σου


*Μόνο που η νέα ΝΕΛ κάπτεν βάφει τα πλοία μπλε.! Με το άσπρο τα συνεργεία μου έχουν ένα θέμα!  Θα επιστρέψω όμως και βελτιωμένη έκδοση..*

----------


## douzoune

> * Θα επιστρέψω όμως και βελτιωμένη έκδοση..*


Υπόσχεση-απειλή!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Σε περιμένουμε καλλιτέχνη!!!!

----------


## Orion_v

> Γιάννη, η νέα ΝΕΛ είναι προσεκτική στο βάψιμο, εσένα σου το άφισε με τρεξίαμτα (κιτρινίλες)? Να κάνεις claim στους μπογιατζήδες σου


Μονο με "λιφτιγκ" θα κανει δουλια στη Μυρτιδιωτισα :mrgreen:, αμα δηλαδη χαλασει το αναγλυφο απο τις λαμαρινες που φαινεται στη φωτο.

----------


## Leo

> Μονο με "λιφτιγκ" θα κανει δουλια στη Μυρτιδιωτισα :mrgreen:, αμα δηλαδη χαλασει το αναγλυφο απο τις λαμαρινες που φαινεται στη φωτο.


Βασ..., έχεις κέφια και θα μεγαλουργήσεις, σε περιμένω, μη με προδόσεις  :Very Happy: !

----------


## opelmanos

> *Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα με τα original σινιάλα της NEL για τον Opelmanos..*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99142


Ξέχασες το σήμα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης Γιάννη :Wink: Κατα τ'άλλα πολύ καλή δουλειά!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε άλλη μία έκδοση του Μυρτιδιώτισσα.. Και με το σήμα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης..:wink:*
Μυρτώ.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> *Για να δούμε άλλη μία έκδοση του Μυρτιδιώτισσα.. Και με το σήμα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης..:wink:*
> Μυρτώ.jpg


Bασικά η γραμματοσειρά της Νελ λίγο πιό στο κέντρο να την κάνεις και είναι τέλειο .Μπράβο φίλε Γιάννη για την προσπάθεια σου,περιμένω και ανάλογη μετασκευή για το Δημητρούλα!! :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Bασικά η γραμματοσειρά της Νελ λίγο πιό στο κέντρο να την κάνεις και είναι τέλειο .Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Γιάννη για τον χρόνο που διαθέτεις,περιμένω και ανάλογη προσπάθεια για το Δημητρούλα!!


*Μάνο την γραμματοσειρά την έβαλα εκεί επειδή εκεί ήταν και το σινιάλο της ANEN.. Το Δημητρούλα θα είναι έτοιμο ελπίζω σε λίγη ώρα! ;-)*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Μάνο την γραμματοσειρά την έβαλα εκεί επειδή εκεί ήταν και το σινιάλο της ANEN.. Το Δημητρούλα θα είναι έτοιμο ελπίζω σε λίγη ώρα! ;-)*


Ε άλλο ΑΝΕΝ άλλο ΝΕL LINES ΦΙΛΕ Γιάννη δεν είναι το ίδιο :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

> Ε άλλο ΑΝΕΝ άλλο ΝΕL LINES ΦΙΛΕ Γιάννη δεν είναι το ίδιο


Το ΄φαγες το παιδί πια....ΈΛΕΟΣ!  :Mad:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ορίστε Μάνο..!
*Μυρτώ1.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μερικους μηνες πριν στοιχηματιζα οτι το πλοιο αυτο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το ξαναδουμε να ταξιδευει.
Πως μπορει να αλλαξουν τα πραγματα.....
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα κανετε ολοι σας πολυ καλη δουλεια για να το δειτε φρεσκοβαμενο στα χρωματα της ΝΕΛ, ειστε ολοι σας καταπληκτικοι.
Να θυμησω μονο οτι το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο στην πλωρη του εχει ενα αναγλυφο που θα το στοιχειωνει μεχρι να δυαλυθει. Δεν νομιζω οτι θα κατσει να ασχοληθει κανεις για να το βγαλει. Ειναι κατι με το οποιο το γνωρισαμε, με το οποιο αναδειχθηκε και αγαπηθηκε.
Οση μπογια και να πεσει θα ειναι εκει για να μας θυμιζει αλλες εποχες.
Οι νεοτεροι ισως να μην το εχουν παρατηρησει. Ειπα να βαλω λιγο χρωμα (εστω και χωρις τα μουστακια που δεν ηταν αναγλυφα ) και να τους συστησω το πλοιο με το ονομα που το ζησαμε και για μας θα ειναι παντα αυτο. _A N E M O S_

----------


## Orion_v

> Βασ..., έχεις κέφια και θα μεγαλουργήσεις, σε περιμένω, μη με προδόσεις !



Καπτεν απο ενα σημειο και υστερα ( αν δεν βγαινει αυτο που θελω δηλαδη ) δεν εχει νοημα, μια χαρα το εκανε ο Nissos Mykonos  :Wink:  
Εγω βαζω την τσιμινιερα :mrgreen:

DSCN029_719311820092.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> *Ορίστε Μάνο..!*
> Μυρτώ1.jpg


 Εύγε φίλε Γιάννη !Τώρα είσαι και ο πρώτος ,τρομερή δουλειά να σαι πάντα καλά.
*Ρόσι*:Τελικά η ακτοπλοϊα μπάλα είναι και γυρίζει ακόμα και τα πιό απίθανα πράγματα μπορεί να συμβούν ανα πάσα στιγμή,εκεί που θεωρούμε δεδομένο οτί ο αγώνας για ένα πλοίο έχει τελειώσει ξαφνικά το βλέπουμε για επισκευές να ετοιμάζεται και πάλι για δρομολόγια.Τι να πει κανεις...

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο σας βρε παιδιά Γιάννη και Βασίλη, μπράβο σας!!! Είστε καταπληκτικοί καλλιτέχνες κι έχετε άποψη και χιούμορ. Μ αρέσει αυτό το παρεάκι  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> .....περιμένω και ανάλογη μετασκευή για το Δημητρούλα!!


*Έτοιμο και το Δημητρούλα Μάνο..!
*Dim_71931382009.jpg
* Αρχική φωτογραφία*

----------


## kapas

να δουμε αν ταιριαζουν και στον απολλωνα??

----------


## opelmanos

> *Έτοιμο και το Δημητρούλα Μάνο..!*
> Dim_71931382009.jpg
> *Αρχική φωτογραφία*


Βασικά λίγο ο φουγάρος θέλει λίγη ακόμα λεπτομέρια (λίγο πιό μεγάλη η τριηρή )και θα είναι τέλειο.Μπράβο για την δουλειά σου φίλε Γιάννη !!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> να δουμε αν ταιριαζουν και στον απολλωνα??


*Αλέξη τον έχω φτιάξει εδώ και καιρό, μιας και ακούγονταν φήμες... Για ρίξε μία ματιά εδώ, εδώ και εδώ..
Μάνο σε λίγο θα είναι έτοιμο το Δημητρούλα με το ανανεωμένο φουγάρο!
*

----------


## leonidas

'Ενα άλλο European Express...  :Very Happy: 

2010_0728EuropeanExpress0039.JPG

(Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου douzoune από το θέμα του πλοίου)

----------


## Leo

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε, εδώ είναι πολύ κοντά στο Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ, το όσο σκηνικό αλλά και η κάπνα (αυτό το λέω για τον ρόσι) να μην με περιλάβει  :Razz: . Απίθανο λοιπόν να πω ότι δεν μου αρέσει. 

Όμως μ αρέσει με τα τωρινά του χρώματα και άρα το προτιμώ as is.

----------


## douzoune

Λεωνίδα μου ΄λυσες την απορία σχετικά με την πλώρη. Ήθελα να δω πως θα είναι αν έμενε μια άσπρη λωρίδα...Η δουλειά σου πολύ καλή αλλά όπως λέει και ο Leo το προτιμώ όπως είναι τώρα!!!

----------


## ιθακη

εγω παιδια παντως ακομα μια φορα τρογομαι με τα ρουχα μου και εξακολουθω να πειραζω τις λωριδες του αγαπημενου μου ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ

εδω λοιπον η πρωτη προσπαθεια μετασκευης στην γεφυρα,με "γυαλια" για τον Apostolos που του αρεσουν
DSCN3032n1.jpg

και εδω μια δευτερη που ηθελε να δει παρα πολυ ο captain nionios με την λωριδα και κατω απο τις βαρκες...
DSCN3032n2.jpg

περιμενω τις αποψεις σας

original photo δικια μου

----------


## Leo

Δεν κάνει και την μεγάλη διαφορά, έτσι κι αλλιώς ένα βαπόρι είναι ωραίο από μόνο του, ότι και να του βάλεις του πάει.... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gnikles

Για τον κύριο Leo και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος!!!
SPIRIT OF SEA 1.PNG

----------


## opelmanos

> Για τον κύριο Leo και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος!!!
> SPIRIT OF SEA 1.PNG


:wink:
Γιώργο πολυ ωραίο μπράβο

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστώ καλλιτέχνη  :Very Happy: , μ αρέσει η άποψη και το όνομα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι  η Aegean Speed Lines έχει μέλλον και προοπτική γαι 2, 3, 4 κλπ  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βλεπω και πολλες καμπινες!Λετε να το δουμε και στην κρητη?
Φανταστικη δουλεια, μπραβο!

----------


## gnikles

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραίες ιδέες, Γιώργο. Ειδικά η δεύτερη  :Very Happy: 




> εγω παιδια παντως ακομα μια φορα τρογομαι με τα ρουχα μου και εξακολουθω να πειραζω τις λωριδες του αγαπημενου μου ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ
> 
> εδω λοιπον η πρωτη προσπαθεια μετασκευης στην γεφυρα,με "γυαλια" για τον Apostolos που του αρεσουν
> DSCN3032n1.jpg
> 
> και εδω μια δευτερη που ηθελε να δει παρα πολυ ο captain nionios με την λωριδα και κατω απο τις βαρκες...
> DSCN3032n2.jpg
> 
> περιμενω τις αποψεις σας
> ...

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Πριν από 2 βδομάδες περίπου είχε έρθει στη Νάξο το megajet1. Ως γνήσιος καραβολάτρης ήμουν εκεί και το φωτοράφησα. Μετά είπα να το μετασκευάσω λιγάκι...

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο φοβάσαι τον καρχαρία και τον αντικατάστασες με λογότυπο..... Μια χαρά είναι κι έτσι!

Προσωπικά βρίσκω ενδιαφέρουσα και την άποψη της SeaJets με τις ζωγραφικές στα πλευρά των πλοίων της.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Αν σου πω ότι δεν είχα προσέξει ότι ήταν καρχαρίας, θα με πιστέψεις?... :Very Happy: 

Κατά τα άλλα, άλλη μια υπερ-μετασκευή (αυξητική θα έλεγα) για τη Μυτριδιώτισσα, με τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ.


Υ.Γ.: Ζητάω για μια ακόμα φορά συγγνώμη για την καταστροφή των πλοίων, αλλά αν πετύχω φωτογραφία που να με εμπνέει, δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Κατα απο Al Salam Boccacio μοιάζει!!!

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Δεν το έχω κάνει και τόσο transformer... Μην υπερβάλλεις Απόστολε.... :Cool:  :Cool: 

Oρίστε, λοιπόν και μια (σχεδόν) κανονική μετασκευή του πλοίου...

----------


## leonidas

Πραγματικά συγνώμη που χάλασα το βαπόρι... :Razz: 

DSC02340.jpg

η φωτοφραφία είναι του dokimakos21  :Cool:

----------


## ιθακη

> Πραγματικά συγνώμη που χάλασα το βαπόρι...
> 
> DSC02340.jpg 
> η φωτοφραφία είναι του dokimakos21


δεν το χαλασες,μια χαρα το εκανες....που να δεις μια μετατροπη-διορθωση-μεταβολη οπως θες πεστο που θελω εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο να του κανω,αλλα δεν την κανω γιατι οι φιλοι του μετα θα μου δεσουν καμια πετρα στο λαιμο και θα με στειλουν να κανω τον di caprio στον βυθο του αιγαιου

----------


## leonidas

Seatrade... :Razz: 
η φωτογραφία είναι του Νικόλας.

P7310074.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πραγματικά συγνώμη που χάλασα το βαπόρι...
> 
> DSC02340.jpg
> 
> η φωτοφραφία είναι του dokimakos21


Στη θέση σου θα έγραφα AEGEANSLOWLINES!! :mrgreen:

----------


## Ergis

> Seatrade...
> η φωτογραφία είναι του Νικόλας.
> 
> P7310074.jpg


πολυ επιτυχημενη επιλογη Λεο!του παει του παει.αλλα μην παεικαι το δει ο νικολας αλιμονο σου....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Colossus σαν ΕΓ/ΟΓ...* 
colossus24.jpg
*Αρχική φωτογραφία!*

----------


## ιθακη

ο φιλος notias στο θεμα του superferry II (δημοσιευση 2884) γραφει




> Καπτ¨ΗΛΙΑ και εμεις σε χαιρετάμε ...


εγω λοιπον με την σειρα μου ερχομαι να παρατηρησω οτι ο cpt Ηλιας δεν χαιρεταει αλλα καλυπτει το προσωπο του απ το αντιλιο για να μπορεσει να κανει την μανουβρα του....και λεω παλι εγω αφου δεν τον σκεφτηκατε εσεις οι φιλοι του να προτηνετε κατι για την διευκολυνση του,το εκανα εγω ...


sfII by notias 2.jpg

φωτο notias

Υ.Γ περιμενω το αγριο κατσαδιασμα απο τους φαν αυτου του πραγματικα ομορφου πλοιου για την κακοποιηση του,και προτρεχοντας τουσ ζητω συγνωμη

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το θέμα σηκώνει τα πάντα αρκεί να είναι προσεκτικά δοσμένο. Εγώ που είμαι ένας από τους φαν του βαποριού λοιπόν βρίσκω μια χαρά την πρόταση και το σχολιασμό σου Γιώργο. Επειδή έχει σωστό σκεπτικό και συνοδεύεται από ανάλογη μετασκευή την χειροκροτώ.

Εξ άλλου ο καπετάν Ηλίας, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, από άυριο θα βρίσκεται σε στεγασμένη βαρδιόλα του Πειραιά  :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ιθακη

merci captain...

----------


## gnikles

> ο φιλος notias στο θεμα του superferry II (δημοσιευση 2884) γραφει
> 
> 
> 
> εγω λοιπον με την σειρα μου ερχομαι να παρατηρησω οτι ο cpt Ηλιας δεν χαιρεταει αλλα καλυπτει το προσωπο του απ το αντιλιο για να μπορεσει να κανει την μανουβρα του....και λεω παλι εγω αφου δεν τον σκεφτηκατε εσεις οι φιλοι του να προτηνετε κατι για την διευκολυνση του,το εκανα εγω ...
> 
> 
> sfII by notias 2.jpg
> 
> ...


 Όμορφο είναι κι έτσι.Αυτό το βαπόρι ότι και να του κάνεις δεν χαλάει. :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b delfini

ΤΟ ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΡΥ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΤΕΡΙΑ, ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ.http://yfrog.com/j42964jj

----------


## Joyrider

Πολύ καλό !!!!!

----------


## f/b delfini

> Πολύ καλό !!!!!


 Ευχαριστω πολυ, περιμενω γνωμες και για το δρομολογιο.

----------


## Joyrider

> Ευχαριστω πολυ, περιμενω γνωμες και για το δρομολογιο.


 
Αμα έχεις φθηνό εισητήριο θα σε προτιμήσω καπετάνιο :mrgreen: :lol:

----------


## f/b delfini

ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΑΛΑΞΑ 5 ΦΟΡΕΣ.http://yfrog.com/mzpricespj

----------


## Joyrider

Πες μου πότε ξεκινάς τα δρομολόγια, να πηγαίνω Σαντορίνη δυό φορές το μήνα λέμε !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b delfini

Απο αυριο θα εχουμε και καινουργιο πλοιο και θα εχουμε προσφορες. :Smile:  :Very Happy: :lol:

----------


## f/b delfini

Να και το ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΡΥ 2.http://img801.imageshack.us/i/jetferry2b.jpg/
Να και οι τιμες του.http://img215.imageshack.us/i/jetferry2.png/

----------


## speedrunner

Ποιος σπεσιαλίστας του είδους θα φτιάξει το Speedrunner 2 με τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ.??

----------


## gnikles

Το Λήμνος ανανεωμένο πλέον σε δεύτερη έκδοση το χαρίζω σε όλους!!!!!!
untitled (2).jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Το Λήμνος ανανεωμένο πλέον σε δεύτερη έκδοση το χαρίζω σε όλους!!!!!!
> untitled (2).jpg


Ότι πρέπει είναι το μοντελάκι έτσι ακριβώς (χωρίς αλλαγές) για το Virtual Sailor!!! :Wink: 

Για σκεφτείτε το οι ναυπηγοί... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Απορώ πως δεν άρχισε μια γκρίνια για το μεγάλο φουγάρο. Εμένα πάντως μ αρέσει για το φουγάρο του, θυμίζει το European Express και η πλώρη του που έχει μαι άλλη κοψιά τύπου Seatrade (Ευρωπαϊκής τεχνοτροπίας).
¶ντε με το καλό gnikles, να το δούμε στα ναυπηγεία  :Very Happy: , να πάψει και η γκρίνια για την ΝΕΛ και τον γηρασμένο στόλο της.

----------


## Νικόλας

αλοχα !!επιστροφή στην βάση μετά από ένα 2ήμερο στην Ηγουμενίτσα !!
και που λέτε μου μπήκαν ιδέες.....οπότε ποιο καλό παιδί θα κάνει το KING του αγούδημου με τα ιστορικά σινιάλα ΄Β΄ ???

----------


## leonidas

Ποιό είναι αυτό και δεν θυμάμαι....??? :Razz: 

DSCN7042.jpg

φωτο απο το θέμα του πλοίου...

----------


## gnikles

> Ποιό είναι αυτό και δεν θυμάμαι....???
> 
> DSCN7042.jpg 
> φωτο απο το θέμα του πλοίου...


 Απίστευτη δουλειά είναι πολύ όμορφο!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> αλοχα !!επιστροφή στην βάση μετά από ένα 2ήμερο στην Ηγουμενίτσα !!
> και που λέτε μου μπήκαν ιδέες.....οπότε ποιο καλό παιδί θα κάνει το KING του αγούδημου με τα ιστορικά σινιάλα ΄Β΄ ???


 
ελπιζω να μην εννοουσες Ventouris Ferries  !!!!!!!!

P190284_227319112008.jpg

original  photo by trakman

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ...και αν σου πω ναι ???:mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

> Το Λήμνος ανανεωμένο πλέον σε δεύτερη έκδοση το χαρίζω σε όλους!!!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108562


 Πώ πω πραγματικά όπως μου το είπες στο τηλ δεν μπορούσα να το φανταστώ :shock:Πολύ καλή δουλεια ,με άριστα το 10 πέρνεις 9!!!Αν και το φουγάρο θα το προτιμούσα τύπου Σαπφάρας μια χαρά είναι και αυτό!!!

----------


## leonidas

Μετά από σκληρή δουλειά σας παρουσιάζω τοοο...

*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ* 

P71639762.JPG

Επίσης να σας ευχριστήσω πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια για το Blue Star 1  :Wink: 
Με ενθαρρύνετε  :Very Happy: 

απο το θέμα του πλοίου...

----------


## ChiefMate

Πολυ Δυνατο!!!Συγχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο Λεωνίδα ! Υπέροχη Δουλειά !  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

@ leonidas  καλή η δουλειά σου φίλε αλλά για τα δικά μου γούστα, τα άσπρα δεν του πάνε. Το προτιμώ Blue MONO!

@ ιθακη, ωραία δουλειά Γιώργο, τα νέα σινιάλα έχουν υποτονικά χρώματα και χάνει κάτι από τηη αίγλη του ο Βασιλιάς. 

@ leonidas, αυτό είναι άριστη δουλειά και είναι πολύ όμορφο. Εσύ όμως Λεωνίδα αμέσως να το πουλήσεις και να το μετονομάσεις. Ναύλωση είπε η ΝΕΛ άρα και το Speedrunner .... μια χαρά θα του κάθονταν.

Μπράβο σε όλους για τον χρόνο και τις πορσπάθειες σας.  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Μετά από σκληρή δουλειά σας παρουσιάζω τοοο...
> 
> *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ*  
> P71639762.JPG 
> Επίσης να σας ευχριστήσω πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια για το Blue Star 1 
> Με ενθαρρύνετε  
> απο το θέμα του πλοίου...


Φίλε Λεωνίδα (εχεις και το όνομα του πατέρα μου )ρίξε σε παρακαλώ μια ιδέα από λευκή έκδοση με βάση αυτή την φωτό ευχαριστώ .Μπράβο για την προηγούμενη προσπάθεια σου !!!

----------


## laz94

> Μετά από σκληρή δουλειά σας παρουσιάζω τοοο...
> 
> *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ*  
> P71639762.JPG 
> Επίσης να σας ευχριστήσω πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια για το Blue Star 1 
> Με ενθαρρύνετε  
> απο το θέμα του πλοίου...


TΕΛΕΙΟ!
Σαν πραγματικό!

----------


## gnikles

> Μετά από σκληρή δουλειά σας παρουσιάζω τοοο...
> 
> *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ*  
> P71639762.JPG 
> Επίσης να σας ευχριστήσω πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια για το Blue Star 1 
> Με ενθαρρύνετε  
> απο το θέμα του πλοίου...


 ΚΟΥΚΛΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!!

----------


## leonidas

Ορίστε και η άλλη εκδοχή...
Για τον opelmanos  :Wink: 

P71639762.JPG

συμπληρώνω μία ακόμα χαρίς λωρίδα στα παράθυρα... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι Λεωνίδα, σούπερ σπιντράνερ ΙΙ. Μπράβο!

----------


## douzoune

Σε ό,τι μπαίνει τριήρης ομορφαίνει! ¶λλο ένα παράδειγμα!!!  :Very Happy:  :Cool:  Ωραίος Λεωνίδα!

----------


## ιθακη

> χμ...και αν σου πω ναι ???:mrgreen:


Δλδ ετσι??????

elm.jpg

original photo by ελμεψη

Υ.Γ ελπιζω να μην εννοουσες την ασπρη φορεσια:-(

----------


## ChiefMate

Ταιριαζει σε πολλα βαπορια αυτο το σινιαλο τελικα..
Μου θυμιζει την αρχοντια που ειχε ο Θεοφιλος σαν POLLUX πριν καμια δεκαπενταρια χρονια....Κατι σε λευκο με μια μπλε λωριδα απο πλωρα μεχρι πρυμα δεν εχουμε???

----------


## Νικόλας

> Δλδ ετσι??????
> 
> elm.jpg
> 
> original photo by ελμεψη
> 
> Υ.Γ ελπιζω να μην εννοουσες την ασπρη φορεσια:-(


ΟΠΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ !!
αυτό ακριβώς εννούσα !
τι να πω τώρα?του ταιριάζουν απόλυτα πωωω το άτιμο 

*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ !*

----------


## ιθακη

η νεα ενοικιαση της ΝΕΛ....

IMG_8228.JPG

φωτο του BEN BRUCE απο το θεμα του πλοιου

----------


## ιθακη

μετασκευη,που ξερω οτι δεν θα σας αρεσει γιατι του πειραξα ενα κομματι που αρεσει στους περισσοτερους εδω μεσα,του kiso οταν ηταν στην γεννετηρα του
200205062335051.jpg

photo του nippon απο το θεμα του πλοιου

----------


## Leo

Ευτυχώς που ξέρεις τα γούστα μου και φρονίτζεις να καλυφθείς  :Very Happy: . 
Στα ιαπωνέζικα βαπόρια αυτό που κυρίως τα κάνει ξεχωριστά είναι οι ατέλειωτες μακρυές πλώρες. Όταν λοιπόν τις πειράζεις εγώ θα σε "πειράζω" με αρνητικά σχόλια. Από την άλλη δεν γουστάρω καθόλου τους πλωριούς καταπέλτες (εκτός του τύπου Κεφαλονιά, Μυτιλήνη) γιατί χαλάνε το μεγαλείο της πλώρης όπως και να το δεις. ¶σε που για τα δεδομένα της Ελλάδας είναι εντελώς άχρηστοι. 
Τρίτον και βασικό.... μετασκευή σε χρώματα και σινιάλα Ιαπωνέζικα δεν λενε. Έχουμε φωτογραφίες του βαποριού με Ελληνικά χρώματα και σινιάλα
να πειραματιστούμε. (Μην με βρίζεις  :Razz: , Σαββατοκύριακο είναι να δουλέψεις λίγο να με βγάλεις ψεύτη. ¶σε που σου κάνει καλό γιατί με την συνεχή ενασχόλιση βελτιώνεις την ποιότητα της δουλειάς σου)..... :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

εγω καπετανιε μου να σου θυμωσω???πτε...ισα ισα εγραψες με αυτο που ειπες....εβαλα λοιπον "τα δυνατα μου" και προσπαθησα και την πλωρη να την αφησω με αρκετο μηκος αλλα και τον καταπελτη να κοψω...

DSCN9715a.jpg

original photo by mike_rodos

----------


## Leo

Έτσι μπράβο Γιώργο, ευτυχώς που είχε μεριμνήσει ο Μιχάλης να έχει κάτι καλό για να δουλέψεις. Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σου και την όμορφη δουλειά σου.... πάντα τέτοια!!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δοκίμασα να κάνω και εγώ το Νήσος Ρόδος χωρίς τον καταπέλτη της πλώρης και χωρίς να πειράξω το μήκος της..
*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 18 28-05-2010.jpg
*Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Pantelis2009*

----------


## Joyrider

> *Δοκίμασα να κάνω και εγώ το Νήσος Ρόδος χωρίς τον καταπέλτη της πλώρης και χωρίς να πειράξω το μήκος της.*


 

Πολύ καλό ! Λες και δεν υπήρχε ποτέ εκεί !

----------


## ιθακη

> Έτσι μπράβο Γιώργο, ευτυχώς που είχε μεριμνήσει ο Μιχάλης να έχει κάτι καλό για να δουλέψεις. Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σου και την όμορφη δουλειά σου.... πάντα τέτοια!!!!!


thanks a lot captain




> *Δοκίμασα να κάνω και εγώ το Νήσος Ρόδος χωρίς τον καταπέλτη της πλώρης και χωρίς να πειράξω το μήκος της..*
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 18 28-05-2010.jpg
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Pantelis2009*


man πολυ ομορφο το αποτελεσμα

----------


## Leo

> *Δοκίμασα να κάνω και εγώ το Νήσος Ρόδος χωρίς τον καταπέλτη της πλώρης και χωρίς να πειράξω το μήκος της..
> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 18 28-05-2010.jpg
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Pantelis2009*


Δεν είχα καμιά αμφιβολία ότια θα το κατάφερνες τέλεια Γιάννη, εσύ είσαι αστέρι  σ αυτά. Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ και συνυπογράφω τα σχόλια όλων των φίλων που σχολίασαν τα έργα σου. Μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## gnikles

Φίλε Ιθάκη εγώ το σακάτεψα το πλοιο. :Surprised: ops:
pinelopi.JPG

Φώτο του BEN BRUCE!!!

----------


## ιθακη

κοιτα το χρωμα ειναι πολυ καλο,ειναι αυτο ακριβως πουδεν μπορουσα να πετυχω....αυτο που ειναι ποιο καλο ομως ειναι το κλεισημο της πρυμης και του καθρεφτη....

αν του σβυσεις κιολας την γραμη απο τις μπαντες πστευω οτι θα γινει ακομα ποιο ωραιο

----------


## gnikles

> κοιτα το χρωμα ειναι πολυ καλο,ειναι αυτο ακριβως πουδεν μπορουσα να πετυχω....αυτο που ειναι ποιο καλο ομως ειναι το κλεισημο της πρυμης και του καθρεφτη....
> 
> αν του σβυσεις κιολας την γραμη απο τις μπαντες πστευω οτι θα γινει ακομα ποιο ωραιο


 Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε και το Μυτιλήνη χωρίς τον καταπέλτη στην πλώρη..
*DSCN67371.jpg
*Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου TSS APOLLON.*

----------


## Joyrider

Και πάλι εξαιρετικό !! σα να μην υπήρχε εκεί !!

----------


## leonidas

ΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ!!!
Εξαιρετική δουλειά Γιάννη! :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

Το *Blue Star Chios*  :Razz: 

DSCN6679.jpg

----------


## Leo

leo.... μας μπέρδεψες  :Razz: , Blue Star Chios ναι ωραίο, νομίζω του πάει αλλά εγώ διαβάζω Blue Star 1. Πάλεψε το λίγο, ζήτα την βοήθεια του κοινού  :Very Happy: . Θα τα καταφέρεις.....

----------


## leonidas

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον Leo!!!
Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πιό original!!!!  :Very Happy: :mrgreen:

*Blue Star Chios*

DSCN6679.jpg

----------


## Leo

:Very Happy: ... Εσέανα θα σε προλάβει η Blue Star ζωγραφίσεις το Δήλος και Πάτμος. Μπράβο Συριανάκι.... :Razz:

----------


## ιθακη

> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον Leo!!!
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πιό original!!!! :mrgreen: 
> *Blue Star Chios* 
> DSCN6679.jpg


Λεονιδα,πραγματικα ομορφη η δουλεια σου,μπραβο...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ζητώ συγνώμη από όλους τους φίλους τους πλοίου!
Λεωνίδα ανταποδίδω στην μετασκευή που έκανες στο Νήσος Χίος!* 
:razz:
270_45662032010.jpg
*Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Vinman!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ειστε  απιθανοι καλλιτεχνες!!!

----------


## Ergis

> *Ζητώ συγνώμη από όλους τους φίλους τους πλοίου!
> Λεωνίδα ανταποδίδω στην μετασκευή που έκανες στο Νήσος Χίος!* 
> :razz:
> 270_45662032010.jpg
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Vinman!*


 :Surprised:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΙΑ.ΤΟΥ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΟΛΥ.ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΛΕΩ'

----------


## ιθακη

> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον Leo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πιό original!!!! :mrgreen: 
> *Blue Star Chios* 
> DSCN6679.jpg





> *Ζητώ συγνώμη από όλους τους φίλους τους πλοίου!*
> *Λεωνίδα ανταποδίδω στην μετασκευή που έκανες στο Νήσος Χίος!* 
> :razz:
> 270_45662032010.jpg
> *Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Vinman!*


Λεονιδα και Γιαννη,πολυ ομορφες η ανταλλαγες των αδελφο-ξαδελφων πλοιων μεταξυ blue star και hellenic seaways

δυο πλοια που τωρα ποια μπορει απλα τωρα να εχουν κατι κοινο παρα μονο καποιες ομοιοτυτες,αλλα και τα δυο καποτε ειχαν μια κοινη "αρχη"...τον Γερασιμο Στριτζη

παμε να δουμε λοιπν το Νισος Χιος,ετσι οπως το ονειρευτηκε ο εμπνευστης του προκυμενου να το δρομολογουσε το Φλεβαρη του 2001 στην γραμμη Πειραια-Χιου-Μυτιληνης,σαν SUPERFERRY CHIOS 

DSCN6679A.jpg


original photo by t.s.s apollon

----------


## Leo

Δεν παίζεστε, συγχαρητήρια Γιάννη και Γιώργο! Δεν έχω λόγια... αυτές είναι οι καλές 'κόντρες' που μόνο συγχαρητήρια μπορούν να πάρουν, γιατί έχουν άποψη, προσωπικές πινελιές και ουσία. Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους!  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*MY SUPERVESSEL ONE:*
*Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Ανκόνα - Βενετία*

*Η αυθεντική φωτογραφία προέρχεται από τη gallery του nautilia.gr*

ship 3 (2).jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Δεν παίζεστε, συγχαρητήρια Γιάννη και Γιώργο! Δεν έχω λόγια... αυτές είναι οι καλές 'κόντρες' που μόνο συγχαρητήρια μπορούν να πάρουν, γιατί έχουν άποψη, προσωπικές πινελιές και ουσία. Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους!


υποκλινομαι,το σχολιο σου για μια φορα ακομα εγραψε καπτεν:lol:

----------


## Leo

> *MY SUPERVESSEL ONE:*
> *Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Ανκόνα - Βενετία*
> 
> *Η αυθεντική φωτογραφία προέρχεται από τη gallery του nautilia.gr*
> 
> ship 3 (2).jpg


 
Γιώργο, μιας και μου αρέσει να σχολιάζω τις προσπάθειες με άποψη θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι είσαι σκεπτόμενος καραβολάτρης, με myferries και σύγχρονα πλοία, αλλά και για τη επιλογή της γραμμής κυρίως στο κομμάτι Ανκόνα -Βενετία. Πρωτοποριακό αλλά και συγχρόνως περιεκτικό, αφού κάνει τα πάντα, στους χαλεπούς καιρούς μας, να εξυπηρετήσει και την Ανκόνα και την Βενετία. Μπράβο λοιπόν για τη άποψη της γράμμής αλλά και την επιλογή της εταιρείας.

----------


## leonidas

BLUE STAR* DELOS !!!!!!*  :Very Happy: 

DSCN7707.jpg

Αν και γράφει Νaxos η μετασκευή είναι κατα γράμμα από το γραμμικό σχέδιο του Δήλος...

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον leo... :Very Happy: 

η φωτογραφία είναι από το θέμα του BS Naxos του ΤSS APOLLON

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εξαιρετική και πολύ προσεγμένη δουλειά Λεωνίδα! Συγχαρητήρια!*

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Παιδιά μετά τις καταπληκτικές μετασκευές των παιδιών θα ήθελα να βάλω και γω ένα πλοίο το οποίο θεωρείται άσχημο από τους περισσότερους. Πρόκειται για το CRUISE OLYMPIA στο οποίο άλλαξα τα σινιάλα και και του αφαίρεσα και ένα κατάστρωμα.
Την φώτο την πήρα από το marine traffic αλλά άμα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ας διαγραφεί.
CRUISE_OLYMPIA (6).jpg

----------


## Leo

> BLUE STAR* DELOS !!!!!!* 
> 
> DSCN7707.jpg
> 
> Αν και γράφει Νaxos η μετασκευή είναι κατα γράμμα από το γραμμικό σχέδιο του Δήλος...
> 
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον leo...
> 
> η φωτογραφία είναι από το θέμα του BS Naxos του ΤSS APOLLON





> *Εξαιρετική και πολύ προσεγμένη δουλειά Λεωνίδα! Συγχαρητήρια!*


Επειδή συμφωνώ ακριβώς με το σχόλιο του Γιάννη, το συνυπογράφω και ευχαριστώ για την εξαιρετική αφιέρωση. Λεωνίδα θα ζητήσω από τον Nikos_V να το σχολιάσει σαν "ειδικότερος"  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλημερα σε ολους!!
Εγω "ειδικοτερος" γιατι?Επειδη πεταχτικα μεχρι την Κορεα?ΧΑ-ΧΑ!!!! :Very Happy: 
Αν και το πλοιο το εχω δει μονο καταπλωρα στην δεξαμενη νομιζω οτι o leonidas εχει κανει εξαιρετικη δουλεια!!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ leonida :Wink: !!

----------


## Leo

Κορέα?? Βενετία δεν πήγες?... θα μας τρελάνεις Νικόλα?  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Κορέα?? Βενετία δεν πήγες?... θα μας τρελάνεις Νικόλα?


Ολα τα προλαβα!!! :Razz:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Το τελευταίο "θύμα" μου είναι ο ¶γιος Νεκτάριος Αίγινας...

Η αυθεντική φωτογραφία είναι δική μου.
Ζητάω και πάλι συγγνώμη...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Να σου πω καλύτερο είναι έτσι όπως το έκανες. Μόνο κάτι στην πρύμη δεν μου κολλάει.......*

----------


## f/b delfini

> Το τελευταίο "θύμα" μου είναι ο ¶γιος Νεκτάριος Αίγινας...
> 
> Η αυθεντική φωτογραφία είναι δική μου.
> Ζητάω και πάλι συγγνώμη...


Πιο θυμα μωρε, καλυτερο απο το κανονικο ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Πιο θυμα μωρε, καλυτερο απο το κανονικο ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Αυτό ακριβώς, όπως το λέει ο φίλος f/b delfini!

----------


## sg3

θυμιζει λιγο παναγια τηνου :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Σας παρουσιάζω το...... *SUPERFAST II*  :Very Happy: 

DSCN6679.jpg

για τον _proussos_  :Cool: 

η φωτογραφία είναι από το θέμα του πλοίου(ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ)

----------


## proussos

*Leonidas κάνε το καλύτερα ΙΙΙ ή IV γιατί ΙΙ υπάρχει προς το παρόν.*

----------


## ιθακη

εγω λοιπον απο την μερια μου τοσες μερες στο μησι χωρις internet (οχι οτι επλυτα και το χρειαζομουν βεβαια) και βλεποντας σχετικα συχνα τα Κρουζ να περνανε στα ανοιχτα,σκεφτηκα να δω αν θα μου αρεσαν τα σουπερφαστ αν ειχαν το σχημα των Κρουζ...

ιδου λοιπον το *cruise superfast VI*

Trakakis_P8034678.jpg
μπορω να πω οτι αυτο μου αρεσει και ετσι,περιμενω και τα σχολια σας

φωτο του trakman απο το θεμα του πλοιου

----------


## sylver23

Αψογη δουλειά ιθάκη!!

Πιστευώ οτι με τα σινιάλα αυτά θα ήταν κουκλιά!
Πολλά μπράβο για την μετασκευή !

----------


## ιθακη

σ ευχαριστω πολυ Συλβεστρο  για τα καλα σου λογια.

Αφου λοιπον σας αρεσε αυτη η ιδεα,παμε να δουμε και την αλλη πλευρα του νομισματος???

επειδη δεν γινετε μονο ο κυριος Βγενο να "κλεβει" τις ναυπηγηκες "ιδεες" το κυριου Grimaldi,ετσι λοιπον και ο κυριος Manolo αποφασησε να ξεπατυκωσει την διαχρονικη και υπεροχη γραμμη του παλαι ποτε αρχοντα της Αδριατικης,του Π. Παναγοπουλου,και ετσι ευτιαξε το *superfast cruise europa*

318.jpg

original photo by vinman απο το θεμα του πλοιου

----------


## Leo

Καλά δεν σχολιάζω μόνο, σήμερα είναι η μέρα σου, δεν το συζητάω ιδέες και δουλειά που δεν συγκρίνονται. Γιώργο συγχαρητήρια.... σούπερ και τα δυο. Μπράβο σου!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιούν τους χρήστε του ναυτιλία για τα σχέδια τους? Νομίζω ότι τα αποτελέσματα κάναν το κακάσχημο ιταλικό φέρυ σε κάτι πολύ ομορφότερο!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εδώ δε χρησιμοποιούν οι λιμενολόγοι τα σχέδια των μελλοντικών χρηστών των λιμανιών (καπεταναίων) και θα ακούσουν τώρα εμάς για τα πλοία; Φτιάχνουν ένα κουτί και τελείωσε η δουλειά. Ούτε ανοιχτά καταστρώματα ούτε τίποτα. Τουλάχιστον έπρεπε να υπήρχαν ανοιχτά καταστρώματα για τους επιβάτες σε όλα τα πλοία , και όταν λέμε ανοιχτά εννούμε τύπου "Ν. Μύκονος" , όχι κλειστά με τζάμια τύπου μπλου σταρ 1. Μόνο υπερπολυτελή σαλόνια υπάρχουν στα πιο πολλά όπως άλλωστε είναι και η "μόδα" στη ναυπηγική πλέον και όποιος θέλει να βλέπει θάλασσα..... ας πάει....κολυμπώντας....*
*Δυστυχώς.......*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> .... Αφου λοιπον σας αρεσε αυτη η ιδεα,παμε να δουμε και την αλλη πλευρα του νομισματος???
> 
> επειδη δεν γινετε μονο ο κυριος Βγενο να "κλεβει" τις ναυπηγηκες "ιδεες" το κυριου Grimaldi,ετσι λοιπον και ο κυριος Manolo αποφασησε να ξεπατυκωσει την διαχρονικη και υπεροχη γραμμη του παλαι ποτε αρχοντα της Αδριατικης,του Π. Παναγοπουλου,και ετσι ευτιαξε το *superfast cruise europa*
> .......


*Γιώργο συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά σου και την ιδέα σου! 
Αν μου επιτρέπεις θα ήθελα να σας δείξω και εγώ την γνώμη μου πάνω στο Cruise Europa, με την ''μορφή'' Superfast. Ελπίζω να μην έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.

*65.jpg

*Αρχική φωτογραφία.*

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> *Γιώργο συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά σου και την ιδέα σου!* 
> *Αν μου επιτρέπεις θα ήθελα να σας δείξω και εγώ την γνώμη μου πάνω στο Cruise Europa, με την ''μορφή'' Superfast. Ελπίζω να μην έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.*
> 
> 65.jpg
> 
> *Αρχική φωτογραφία.*


Ωραια μετασκευη,αλλα τωρα ειναι ασυμετρη η πλωρη με το υπολοιπο πλοιο :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

> Γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιούν τους χρήστε του ναυτιλία για τα σχέδια τους? Νομίζω ότι τα αποτελέσματα κάναν το κακάσχημο ιταλικό φέρυ σε κάτι πολύ ομορφότερο!


κι ομως παιδες,να ξερετε οτι καπιοι απο αυτους εκει εξω στην ακτοπλοια μας,διαβαζουν,μελετουν και ισως σε καποιες περιπτωσεις υλοποιουν τις ιδεες μας  :Wink: 

(ειχε τυχει να μαθω για ενα τετοιο γεγονος,που μου ειπαν οτι την ιδεα την πηραν απο το ιντερνετ)




> Καλά δεν σχολιάζω μόνο, σήμερα είναι η μέρα σου, δεν το συζητάω ιδέες και δουλειά που δεν συγκρίνονται. Γιώργο συγχαρητήρια.... σούπερ και τα δυο. Μπράβο σου!!!!!


Να εισαι παντα καλα καπτεν,ευχαριστω




> *Γιώργο συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά σου και την ιδέα σου!* 
> *Αν μου επιτρέπεις θα ήθελα να σας δείξω και εγώ την γνώμη μου πάνω στο Cruise Europa, με την ''μορφή'' Superfast. Ελπίζω να μην έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.*
> 
> 65.jpg
> 
> *Αρχική φωτογραφία.*


Γιαννη παρα πολυ καλα εκαμες και το τροποποιησες ακομα περισσοτερο για να μπορουμε να εχουμε καλυτερο τελικο αποτελεσμα....
*παρατηρησεις*
α) συμφωνω απολυτε με την αποψη σου για το κοματι τηε πρυμνης,στο σημειο που το πανω ανοιχτω γκαραζ κλεινει (την καμπυλη με το ασπρο δηλαδη που εβαλες).Ηταν κατι που εσπαγα το κεφαλι μου για να το διορθωσω

β)διαφωνω με την προταση του τελευταιου "ημιυπαιθριου" ντεκ (πανω απο τη ντισκο αν δεν κανω λαθος που εχει τοVI),γιατι προσπαθουσα να δωσω ενα τονο καμπυλων,αλλα με διαφορα κρατοντας το μπαουλε χαρακτηριστηκο στυλ στο κοματι του ξενοδοχιακου

γ) θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο margaritis24 για το θεμα ασυμετριας της πλωρης,γιατι αν παρατυρησεις στην δικια μου μετασκευη εχω τραβηξει ολα τα ντεκ,απο την γεφυρα μεχρι πισω απο το αλμπουρο,ποιο μπροστα για να μπορεσω να φτασω τα επιπεδα κομψιτητας και συμετριας των κοκκινων βελων (παρατηρισε την λεπτομερια πο ειχα ξεχασει να σβυσω πανω απο το πλαινο λογοτυπο της εταιριας που φαινεται μια δευτερη καθετη γραμμη απο την γειωση)

Κατα τα αλλα παρα πολυ καλη προσπαθεια μαν,μπραβο σου

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ωραια μετασκευη,αλλα τωρα ειναι ασυμετρη η πλωρη με το υπολοιπο πλοιο


*Όντως φίλε MARGARITIS24 έχεις δίκιο. Ίσως να το παράκανα λίγο. Σε ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση!

* 


> β)διαφωνω με την προταση του τελευταιου "ημιυπαιθριου" ντεκ (πανω απο τη  ντισκο αν δεν κανω λαθος που εχει τοVI),γιατι προσπαθουσα να δωσω ενα  τονο καμπυλων,αλλα με διαφορα κρατοντας το μπαουλε χαρακτηριστηκο στυλ  στο κοματι του ξενοδοχιακου
> 
>  γ) θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο margaritis24 για το θεμα ασυμετριας της  πλωρης,γιατι αν παρατυρησεις στην δικια μου μετασκευη εχω τραβηξει ολα  τα ντεκ,απο την γεφυρα μεχρι πισω απο το αλμπουρο,ποιο μπροστα για να  μπορεσω να φτασω τα επιπεδα κομψιτητας και συμετριας των κοκκινων βελων  (παρατηρισε την λεπτομερια πο ειχα ξεχασει να σβυσω πανω απο το πλαινο  λογοτυπο της εταιριας που φαινεται μια δευτερη καθετη γραμμη απο την  γειωση)


*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα, για τις παρατηρήσεις σου! Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Την πλώρη να σου πω την αλήθεια την άφησα στο ίδιο μήκος, λόγω της τρέλας με τις μεγάλες σε μήκος πλώρες. Αλλά τελικά ήταν κάτι το οποίο την έκανε ασύμμετρη. *

----------


## f/b delfini

Το νεο πλοιο της Σουβαλας, απο την nova η............ Αθηνά

----------


## Leonardos.B

Φήμες λένε (ξέρετε "ράδιο αρβύλα"),οτι η νέα κομπανία (Α.Ν.Ε.ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΥ),φέρνει απο Ιαπωνία το νέο "ΑΙΓΙΝΑ".
Νέα κατασκευή -2007-,μ ελάχιστες μετασκευές,είναι ηδη στον δρόμο για τα νερά μας.Στην διαδρομή το πέτυχε -και το αποθανάτισε-ο φίλος NIPPON.(απ οπου και η φωτό απο το πρόσφατο ποστάρισμά του.)

----------


## ιθακη

ζητω ειληκρινα συγνωμη που κατεστρεψα κατα την γνωμη μου το οπτικο αποτελεσμα της φωτογραφιας,αλλα τον τελευταιο καιρο με εχει ποιασει μια αρρωστια "μπαουλοποιησης" των πλοιων προκυμενου να μπορεσω να τα συγκρινω με τα ιταλο-κρητηκα πλεουμενα...ετσι λοιπον το επομενο θυμα μου ηταν το olympic champion,που η μπαουλοποιηση του μου φερνει κατι σε Ελυροποιηση,με πινελιες γυαλινης κατασκευης απο AIDA CRUISES
126.jpg 
φωτο του vinman απο το θεμα του πλοιου

----------


## Leo

> *ζητω ειληκρινα συγνωμη που κατεστρεψα κατα την γνωμη μου το οπτικο αποτελεσμα της φωτογραφιας*,αλλα τον τελευταιο καιρο με εχει ποιασει μια αρρωστια "μπαουλοποιησης" των πλοιων προκυμενου να μπορεσω να τα συγκρινω με τα ιταλο-κρητηκα πλεουμενα...ετσι λοιπον το επομενο θυμα μου ηταν το olympic champion,που η μπαουλοποιηση του μου φερνει κατι σε Ελυροποιηση,με πινελιες γυαλινης κατασκευης απο AIDA CRUISES
> 126.jpg 
> φωτο του vinman απο το θεμα του πλοιου


Μπράβο βρε Γιώργο, για την αυτογνωσία και τον αυτοσαρκασμό σου. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, διέλυσες μια κούκλα... Θα περιμένουμε να περάσει αυτό φεγγάρι και να έρθει η άλλη αρρώστια να μας φτιάχνεις πάλι ζωγραφιές  :Wink: . Α και κάτι ακόμη, κι ο leonidas είχε αυτή την αρρώστια  :Razz: , μετά του πέρασε.... τώρα ζωγραφίζει  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

> Μπράβο βρε Γιώργο, για την αυτογνωσία και τον αυτοσαρκασμό σου. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, διέλυσες μια κούκλα... Θα περιμένουμε να περάσει αυτό φεγγάρι και να έρθει η άλλη αρρώστια να μας φτιάχνεις πάλι ζωγραφιές . Α και κάτι ακόμη, κι ο leonidas είχε αυτή την αρρώστια , μετά του πέρασε.... τώρα ζωγραφίζει


το ξερω καπετανιε,γι αυτο και εχω ξεκινησει amoxill των 1000mg για θεραπεια και θα μου περασει..... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ιθακη

μα καλα,αυτοι κατω στην Πατρα δεν παιζοντε...ολοι την ωρα ο ενας "αρπαζει" τις ναυπηγηκες ιδεες του αλλου...αλλα επειδη ο Βγενο ειναι πολυ αλανη,και δεν θα αφηνε το σκορ στο 1-1 εναντιον το Manolo,τωρα απλωσε τα δυχτια του και στα σχεδια του Κρητηκαρου του Συφακα μωρεε,εκουζουλαθηκε παντελως....
(το παραμυθακι μπορει να γινει και με την αρπαγη της ευρωπης-τα σχεδια του Συφη-,απο τον Δια-τον στερεοελλαδητη Βγενο-...)

και ιδου τι εκαμε ο μαγκας

226.jpg

και μια με φτερα,ετσι με πιο πολυ superfast προσομοιωση
superfast champion_a.jpg

φωτο του vinman (ρε μαγκα χιλια sorry που καθε φορα τις δικες σου φωτο πειραζω,δεν ειναι προσωπικο :Wink: )απο το θεμα του πλοιου

Υ.Γ1 καπτεν Leo τι λες ειχε αποτελεσματα η αντιβιωση η να την συνεχησω???

Υ.Γ2 σχολια απο ολους,βεβαια θα ξυπνησω το απογευμα για να τα δω,μετα απο τοσες ωρες που πηρε η ναυπηγηση

----------


## Leo

> μα καλα,αυτοι κατω στην Πατρα δεν παιζοντε...ολοι την ωρα ο ενας "αρπαζει" τις ναυπηγηκες ιδεες του αλλου...αλλα επειδη ο Βγενο ειναι πολυ αλανη,και δεν θα αφηνε το σκορ στο 1-1 εναντιον το Manolo,τωρα απλωσε τα δυχτια του και στα σχεδια του Κρητηκαρου του Συφακα μωρεε,εκουζουλαθηκε παντελως....
> (το παραμυθακι μπορει να γινει και με την αρπαγη της ευρωπης-τα σχεδια του Συφη-,απο τον Δια-τον στερεοελλαδητη Βγενο-...)
> 
> και ιδου τι εκαμε ο μαγκας
> 
> 226.jpg
> 
> φωτο του vinman (ρε μαγκα χιλια sorry που καθε φορα τις δικες σου φωτο πειραζω,δεν ειναι προσωπικο)απο το θεμα του πλοιου
> 
> ...


 :Very Happy: ! Αν περίμενες μισή ωρίτσα θα είχες την διάγνωση τώρα :Razz: 
Παει μια χαρά η θεραπεία, ήταν ότι έπρεπε να κάνεις αυτό που δεω πίστευα να δω. Η δουλειά είναι πολύ καλή και όντως Σπουπερφάστ λογική. ¶ρα δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα επιτυχίας της μετάλλαξης. Όμως θες από συνήθεια, θες από αγουροξυπνημένο μάτι, αυτά τα αδέλφια τα προτιμώ λευκά. Παρόλο που το άσπρο είναι χρώμα λερωσιάρικο και εύκολα χάνει την αίγλη του, η άσπρη τους φορεσιά των αδελφών νομίζω ότι τους πάει και τα ομορφαίνει. Ξαναλέω αυτό είναι προσωπική εκτίμηση και δεν έχει σχέση με την δουλειά σου φίλτατε ιθάκη :Wink: .

----------


## leonidas

Το *ΦΑΙΔΩΝ*... :Wink: 

EKATERINI_P.jpg

φωτο απ'το ais

----------


## giorgos_249

*Χμμμμμ.......πιό όμορφο είναι έτσι!*

----------


## Apostolos

Για βάλε κανα ντεκάκι στην πρύμη!!!

----------


## laz94

> Το *ΦΑΙΔΩΝ*...
> 
> EKATERINI_P.jpg 
> φωτο απ'το ais


Λεωνίδα είναι υπέροχο!!! Μπράβο!

----------


## Karolos

> Για βάλε κανα ντεκάκι στην πρύμη!!!



_Apostolos, σαν να έχεις δίκιο._ :Wink: 

karolos_0528.jpg

----------


## sg3

καλη δουλεια μπραβο!μακαρι να το δουμε και στην πραγματικοτητα (στο σαρωνικο) και ας μην εχει αυτο το ονομα!δεν πειραζει!

----------


## Apostolos

Ευγε σε όλους σας! Μακάρι να μας ακούσουν...

----------


## leonidas

Για τον Apostolos... :Very Happy: 
Με πρύμνη αλλά Theologos P  :Razz: 

EKATERINI_P.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Θα ειμαι τρελός να το ζητήσω με πρύμη Ροδάνθη? (μικρό κουτάκι με ντεκάκι και κατάστρωμα απο πάνω)
Αφου μου κάνετε ολα τα χατήρια  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Για μένα, που συνήθως (καλώς ή κακώς) έχω άποψη σ αυτό το θέμα το 10 πάει στον Κάρολο. Νομίζω ότι είναι η καλύτερη βερσιόν απο όσες έχουν παρουσιαστεί εδώ στην Κατερινούλα. Σαφέστατα μπράβο και στα υπόλοια παιδιά για τον κόπο και την δουλειά τους.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και αφού πούλησε το Αικατερίνη Π στη Nova Ferries και το είπανε Φαίδων , αγόρασε το Yakushima Maru για να διπλώσει το Θεολόγο Π:* 

*Η επιλογή του ονόματος δική σας:*

*ΠΗΓΗ ΑΥΘΕΝΤΙΚΗΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ: http://www.wakanatsu.com/photo/yakushimamaru.html*

yakushimamaru_2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κανουμε απιστευτα πράματα εδω!

----------


## yoR

ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!! ΕΙΘΕ!!!

----------


## Leo

Εγώ το βρίσκω καλό γαι άλλη γραμμή όχι για αυτή που λέει ό giorgos_249. Αυτό είναι πιο υψηλό και από τον Θεολόγο, θα έχετε προβλήματα στη Ραφήνα. Αυτό το βλέπβω και μεγαλύτερο, θα το πάμε Ικαροσαμία στη γραμμή του Αγούδημου, όχι Εύδηλο, από ¶γιο Κύρικο.

¶κουσα Αικατερίνη αργοσαρωνικό.... (μακάρι) άρα έχουμε ετοιμάσει ανοίγματα σε νέες γραμμές κλπ. ¶λλος καμιά φρέσκα ιδέα?

----------


## Karolos

DSCN3784.jpg

_SUPERFERRY ANDROS Το νέο όνομα 
_

----------


## Leo

Κάρολε το στόλισες πάλι!!!!!
Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο που ή νέα εταιρεία θα αλλάξει το μπλε χρώμα (από τα πλέον ποιοτικά blue gloss) σε ένα χρώμα λευκό που κοστίζει πανάκριβα και είναι ευαίσθητο στις κιτρινίλες  και τα τρεξίματα, σε ένα πλοίο 37 ετών, που άντε να είναι εδώ κοντά μας άλλα 2-3 χρόνια. Είναι άλλο οι πειραματισμοί και οι καλλιτεχνικές ανηχυσίες των μελών μας και άλλο που βρίσκεται η πραγματικότητα. _Διάβασα ένα σχόλιο του ΑΡΗ στο θέμα του πλοίου.... και τσα..... ένα σύγχρονο μετά_ . Επί του θέματος λοιπόν θα έλεγα να το δούμε με χρώματα μπλέ και σινιάλα "κατά φαντασίαν" ασθενών καραβολατρών και κουλτουριάρικων μυαλών.

Κάρολε κάτι ακόμη, στη λευκή βερσιόν που μας παρουσίασες σταμάτησες την μαύρη γραμμή του πάνω καταστρώματος, πλώρα από τις βάρκες. Νομίζω ότι αν συνεχίσεις προς τα πρύμα (μετά τισ βάρκες), είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να κρύψουμε αυτό που δεν αποκαταστάθκε ποτέ.... και ασχημαίνει την δεξιά πλευρά του βαποριού. Τι λες?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ..... Αυτό το βλέπβω και μεγαλύτερο, θα το πάμε Ικαροσαμία στη γραμμή του Αγούδημου, όχι Εύδηλο, από ¶γιο Κύρικο


*Το Yakushima Maru με τα σινιάλα της Ikarian Seaways και με το όνομα ¶γιος Κήρυκος.

*yakushimamaru.jpg

* Πηγή φωτογραφίας. http://www.wakanatsu.com/photo/yakushimamaru.html 


*

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο Γιάννη, είσαι μοναδικός κι έχεις άποψη, εύχομαι να γίνει αυτό και σαν μισός-Σαμιώτης να είσαι και ο πρώτος που θα πας ταξίδι μαζί του. Αφού οι "Εύδηλοι", θα πηγαίνουν με τό άλλο  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

> Κάρολε το στόλισες πάλι!!!!!
> Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο που ή νέα εταιρεία θα αλλάξει το μπλε χρώμα (από τα πλέον ποιοτικά blue gloss) σε ένα χρώμα λευκό που κοστίζει πανάκριβα και είναι ευαίσθητο στις κιτρινίλες  και τα τρεξίματα, σε ένα πλοίο 37 ετών, που άντε να είναι εδώ κοντά μας άλλα 2-3 χρόνια. Είναι άλλο οι πειραματισμοί και οι καλλιτεχνικές ανηχυσίες των μελών μας και άλλο που βρίσκεται η πραγματικότητα. _Διάβασα ένα σχόλιο του ΑΡΗ στο θέμα του πλοίου.... και τσα..... ένα σύγχρονο μετά_ . Επί του θέματος λοιπόν θα έλεγα να το δούμε με χρώματα μπλέ και σινιάλα "κατά φαντασίαν" ασθενών καραβολατρών και κουλτουριάρικων μυαλών.
> 
> Κάρολε κάτι ακόμη, στη λευκή βερσιόν που μας παρουσίασες σταμάτησες την μαύρη γραμμή του πάνω καταστρώματος, πλώρα από τις βάρκες. Νομίζω ότι αν συνεχίσεις προς τα πρύμα (μετά τισ βάρκες), είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να κρύψουμε αυτό που δεν αποκαταστάθκε ποτέ.... και ασχημαίνει την δεξιά πλευρά του βαποριού. Τι λες?


karolos_0531-1.jpg

_Cpt. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και εγώ, εάν αυτού του βαποριού του φορέσεις άλλα χρώματα εκτό απο τα μπλέ, εκτός του ότι δεν είναι πρακτικό δεν μου αρέσει και καθόλου, είναι σαν να φοράμε κουστούμι με σαγιονάρες.
Γιαυτό το έκανα, να δείξω ότι δεν είναι ωραίο με καμιά παραλλαγή σε λευκό._

----------


## sylver23

> *Το Yakushima Maru με τα σινιάλα της Ikarian Seaways και με το όνομα ¶γιος Κήρυκος.
> *


Εμένα μαρέσει και τα σινιάλα και όλα του!
Πολύ καλή δουλειά!
Γιάννη μήπως να αναστήσεις την ΑΝΤΕΣΙ να μας έχει και των 2 μας τα νησιά μέσα? (με τα παλιά σινιάλα)



> Μπράβο Γιάννη, είσαι μοναδικός κι έχεις άποψη, εύχομαι να γίνει αυτό και σαν μισός-Σαμιώτης να είσαι και ο πρώτος που θα πας ταξίδι μαζί του. Αφού οι "Εύδηλοι", θα πηγαίνουν με τό άλλο


Οι Εύδηλοι θα κάνουν μία λοξοδρόμηση γιατί δήθεν δεν θα βρουν εισητήριο με το ''άλλο'' και θα το τιμήσουν έστω μια φορά..




> karolos_0531-1.jpg
> 
> _Cpt. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και εγώ, εάν αυτού του βαποριού του φορέσεις άλλα χρώματα εκτό απο τα μπλέ, εκτός του ότι δεν είναι πρακτικό δεν μου αρέσει και καθόλου, είναι σαν να φοράμε κουστούμι με σαγιονάρες.
> Γιαυτό το έκανα, να δείξω ότι δεν είναι ωραίο με καμιά παραλλαγή σε λευκό._


Κάρολε επίσης πολύ καλή δουλειά.Το αποτέλεσμα μου αρέσει αν και το μάθαμε με το μπλέ και δύσκολα το συνηθίζεις αλλιώς.
Εχω την εντύπωση οτι με άσπρη φορεσιά δείχνει πιο μικρό και λιγότερο επιβλητικό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_SuperferryAndros...αλλη μια φορεσια_ 
SUPERFERRYANDROS01.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Kαλησπερα σε ολους!! Μηπως μπρει καποιος ναυπηγος να κανει τα αναποδα χρωματα στις τσιμινιερες του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ??Κιτρινο αστερακι δλδ οπως παλια το Σουπερφερρυ και το Blue Horizon :Wink:

----------


## f/b delfini

Το SUN FLOWER με το ονομα ΑΝΕΜΟΣ και τα χρωματα της ΝΕΛ για την γραμμη Πειραιας-Συρος-Ναξος-Ευδηλος-Αγ. Κυρηκος-Καρλοβασι-Βαθυ.http://yfrog.com/74anemosexsunflowerj

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Kαλησπερα σε ολους!! Μηπως μπρει καποιος ναυπηγος να κανει τα αναποδα χρωματα στις τσιμινιερες του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ??Κιτρινο αστερακι δλδ οπως παλια το Σουπερφερρυ και το Blue Horizon


rhodes%20758.jpg
_η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου diagoras απο το αντιστοιχο θεμα_

----------


## f/b delfini

> rhodes%20758.jpg
> _η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου diagoras απο το αντιστοιχο θεμα_


Πολυ ωραιο αλλα θα επρεπε να το κανεισ λιγο ποιο ανοιχτο.

----------


## giorgos_249

*MYCAT III*

*Ραφήνα - Τήνο - Μύκονο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Θήρα*

*Η αυθεντική φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το marinetraffic.com*

mycat 3.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118594
> _η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου diagoras απο το αντιστοιχο θεμα_


Φιλε APOLLON ευχαριστω :Wink: .Πηρα μια ιδεα για το πως θα ηταν...Δειχνει νεοτερο με τα τωρινα του χρωματα παντως

----------


## ιθακη

εδω και παααρααα πολυ καιρο,ειχα ακουσει πως η *aegean speed lines* ενδιαφεροταν να αγορασει ενα συμβατικο πλοιο για την εξυπηρετηση των νησιων της κατα την διαρκεια του χειμωνα...παλι ειχα ακουσει οτι την ενδιεφερε το *blue star ithaki* ...επειδη λοιπον το κοβω χλωμο αυτο το σεναριο,ειπα να το οραματιστω,και οριστε το αποτελεσμα

DSC07496a.jpg 

γνωμη μου: μου θυμηζει κατι μεταξυ αναβραζοντος depon και ασπιρινης μεσα σε ποτηρι.... :Very Happy: 

ελπιζω να μην σας ξενερωσα πολυ

original photo ,dokimakos 21

----------


## dokimakos21

Λοιπον μετα απο αυτη την μετασκευη σου φίλε Γιώργο εγώ έχω να κανω μια αλλη προταση σε εσας τους καλιτεχνες...
Για φτιαξτε μου εαν μπορειτε τον Διαγόρα με τα χρωματα τις AEGEAN SPEED LINES γιατι εχουν ενταθει οι συζητήσεις....

----------


## ιθακη

οριστε Φωτη...εφτασε
rhodes%20758.JPG
original photo by Diagoras

----------


## costaser

Μήπως κάποιος καλλιτέχνης θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει τα χρώματα στο ¶ρης 3 και να το κάνει απο κίτρινο μπλέ-άσπρο; (π.χ όπως ο Αίολος).
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Μήπως κάποιος καλλιτέχνης θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει τα χρώματα στο ¶ρης 3 και να το κάνει απο κίτρινο μπλέ-άσπρο; (π.χ όπως ο Αίολος).
> Ευχαριστώ.


*Ορίστε φίλε costaser. 
*ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 172.jpg
*Αρχική φωτογραφία.*

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ καλύτερο μιας που αυτό το κιτρινάκι δεν μου αρέσει!

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε παλικάρια για φτιάχτε το Πηνελόπη αλα ΝΕΛ!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Οριστε και η πηνελοπη με τα σινιαλα της nel.Η φωτογραφια απο εδω:http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery...e.php?id=99484
IMG_5118BLUE.jpg

----------


## costaser

> *Ορίστε φίλε costaser. 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119123
> *Αρχική φωτογραφία.*


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιάννη.
Θεωρώ πως έτσι είναι πανέμορφο.

----------


## Ergis

> Αντε παλικάρια για φτιάχτε το Πηνελόπη αλα ΝΕΛ!


αποστολε ηταν σποντα αυτο;

----------


## Apostolos

Τι σπόντα? Επίσημη ανακοίνωση έχει βγει!

----------


## Ergis

> Τι σπόντα? Επίσημη ανακοίνωση έχει βγει!


δεν βλεπω να ανεφερει κατι για αλλαγη χρωματων ομως.
αυτο εννοω αλλιως την ανακοινωση την ειχα δει στο αντιστοιχο θεμα

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ποιος θα δοκιμάσει το σουπερφερρυ ΙΙ με τα σινιάλα της GOLDEN STAR FERRIES και το χρυσό αστέρι της Βεργίνας (ήλιο) στην Τσιμινιέρα; 99.9% αυτό θα έχει στην τσιμινιέρα , δεν μπορεί.......*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Golden Andros*...
GoldenAndros.jpg

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> *Golden Andros*...
> GoldenAndros.jpg



Καλή η προσπάθεια!

Αλλα πιστέυετε πως θα αλλάξει όνομα;
Με τέτοιο επιτυχημένο brand name?

Και απο την άλλη, γιατί χρυσός ήλιος της Βεργίνας για συνιάλο, όταν η εταιρια δε λέγεται Golden Sun, αλλά Golden Star Ferries;

----------


## giorgos_249

> *Golden Andros*...
> GoldenAndros.jpg


*Ακριβώς αυτό! Θαυμάσιο! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ!* 

*Δοκίμασα και εγώ να κάνω μια προσπάθεια όπως είχα πει αλλά πολύ κατώτερη από τη δική σου όπως φαίνεται:*

*Η αυθεντική φωτογραφία προέρχεται από τη gallery.*

*sf II golden star.jpg*

----------


## ιθακη

t.s.s apollon και giorgos249 πολυ ομορφες δουλειες και των 2 σας...
απο την μερια μου τωρα θελω να κανω μια παρατηριση
Γιατι εχτετε φαγωθει ολοι να του αλλαξετε ονομα και χρωμα,λες και λιγες εταιριες εχουμε δει με παραπλησια ονωματα και χρωματα τυπου *superfast ferries* και *fast ferries...*
αρα ασπαζωμε την αποψη του φιλου ΑΡΙΩΝ



> ..... 
> Αλλα πιστέυετε πως θα αλλάξει όνομα;
> Με τέτοιο επιτυχημένο brand name?....


και θα το προτημουσα ετσι,με τα χρωματα και το ονομα που ειχε και απο τις 3 εταιριες που περασε μεχρι σημερα...

DSCN2644.jpg

DSCN2644a.jpg

βλεπετε ειμαι τις αποψης οτι καποια θρυλικα βαπορια τα οποια εχουν ταξιδεψει γενιες και γενιες δεν πρεπει να αλλαζουν ονομα,και χρωμα,οπως καλη ωρα το κεφαλονια που μετα απο 4 εταιριες που αλλαξε παραμενει με το αρχικο ελληνικο του ονομα και χρωμα,και εν μερη με το θρυλικο Ιονις που μεχρι σημερα τουλαχιστων εχει διατυρησει το πρωτο του ονομα...

φωτο του t.s.s apollon απο το θεμα του πλοιου

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Φιλε ιθακη υπέροχο!
Αυτό ΝΑΙ! Είναι το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ μας!

Αν κρίνω απο το όνομα της εταιρίας όμως μάλλον το αστέρι στο φουγάρο θα είναι κίτρινο ;-)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

_
_karolos_0567.jpg
_
Με μιά άλλη παραλλαγή  της φορεσιάς που έχει αλλά με χαρακτηριστικά της νέας εταιρίας._

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εξαιρετική εκδοχή φίλε Κάρολε!*

----------


## sg3

> karolos_0567.jpg
> 
> _Με μιά άλλη παραλλαγή της φορεσιάς που έχει αλλά με χαρακτηριστικά της νέας εταιρίας._


 καλοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!! φιλε καρολε. μπραβο! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε όλους για τις δουλειές και τον κόπο σας. Μιας και τα είδα όλα τώρα, και μετά από σκεψη, θα διαλέξω την δεύτερη (κάτω) δουλειά του φίλου Ιθάκη. Έτσι θα μου άρεσε εμένα και είναι ένα πολύ έξυπνο κόλπο που κανείς δεν θα κταλάβει ότι το πλοίο δεν θα ανήκει πλέον στην Blue Star Ferries. Θέλω να πω ότι είναι τα σινιάλα και η λεζάντες της μπάντας τόσο όμοιες με τα τωρινά του σινιάλα, που όλοι θα το δούνε και λίγοι θα το καταλάβουνε. Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι πολύ έξυπνη, επιχειρηματικά κίνηση, να μη σας πω ότι βγάζει λεξάριθμο.....  :Very Happy: 
Γιώργο μπορεί να σκεφτεί η νέα εταιρεία την ιδέα σου.

----------


## Karolos

> Ευχαριστούμε όλους για τις δουλειές και τον κόπο σας. Μιας και τα είδα όλα τώρα, και μετά από σκεψη, θα διαλέξω την δεύτερη (κάτω) δουλειά του φίλου Ιθάκη. Έτσι θα μου άρεσε εμένα και είναι ένα πολύ έξυπνο κόλπο που κανείς δεν θα κταλάβει ότι το πλοίο δεν θα ανήκει πλέον στην Blue Star Ferries. Θέλω να πω ότι είναι τα σινιάλα και η λεζάντες της μπάντας τόσο όμοιες με τα τωρινά του σινιάλα, που όλοι θα το δούνε και λίγοι θα το καταλάβουνε. Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι πολύ έξυπνη, επιχειρηματικά κίνηση, να μη σας πω ότι βγάζει λεξάριθμο..... 
> Γιώργο μπορεί να σκεφτεί η νέα εταιρεία την ιδέα σου.


_Cpt, Leo αυτό απαγορεύεται από τον νόμο να γίνει._

----------


## rafina-lines

> _Cpt, Leo αυτό απαγορεύεται από τον νόμο να γίνει._


Σωστά!  Ο τρόπος γραφής των λέξεων "BLUE STAR FERRIES" είναι trademark της εταιρίας.  Γι' αυτό και το R μετά το τέλος της επιγραφής της εταιρίας με superscript χαρακτήρες...

Προσωπικά προτιμώ τη δική σου εκδοχή, Κάρολε!  Κρατάει και το μπλε χρώμα, και βάζει μια "χρυσή νότα" με κίτρινες γραμμές όπως και στην τσιμινιέρα!  Τέσπα, άλλος αποφασίζει όμως...  Θα δούμε τι θα επιλέξει ο νέος του πλοιοκτήτης...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## rousok

καλησπέρα και από εμένα.
είπα να ξεκινήσω και εγώ να παίζω λίγο με το photoshop  :Wink:  οπότε επέλεξα το ARIADNE της ANEK  μιας και τώρα τελευταία το βλέπω στην ηγουμενιτσα και κάθε φορά μου αρέσει πιο πολύ.
Η αυθεντική φωτογραφία προέρχεται από εδώ

----------


## ιθακη

> Ευχαριστούμε όλους για τις δουλειές και τον κόπο σας. Μιας και τα είδα όλα τώρα, και μετά από σκεψη, θα διαλέξω την δεύτερη (κάτω) δουλειά του φίλου Ιθάκη. Έτσι θα μου άρεσε εμένα και είναι ένα πολύ έξυπνο κόλπο που κανείς δεν θα κταλάβει ότι το πλοίο δεν θα ανήκει πλέον στην Blue Star Ferries. Θέλω να πω ότι είναι τα σινιάλα και η λεζάντες της μπάντας τόσο όμοιες με τα τωρινά του σινιάλα, που όλοι θα το δούνε και λίγοι θα το καταλάβουνε. Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι πολύ έξυπνη, επιχειρηματικά κίνηση, να μη σας πω ότι βγάζει λεξάριθμο..... 
> Γιώργο μπορεί να σκεφτεί η νέα εταιρεία την ιδέα σου.


ευχαριστω πολυ καπτεν για τα καλα σου λογια...

Παιδια απο εκει και περα το τι απαγορευεται και τι οχι,ας το βρουνε μεταξι τους...αν και ειμαι ψιλο επιφυλακτικος με τα λεγομενα των φιλων Καρολος και rafina-lines γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι το παραδειγμα των εταιρειων που εδωσα,*superfast ferries* και _fast ferries_ _συνυπηρχαν για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα,μεχρι η πρωτη να το κανει_ *superfast*._com_ 
_Επισης με συγουρια μπορω να σας πω,οτι δεν απαγορευεται να χρησιμοποιησει αλλη εταιρια την ιδια γραμματοσειρα με αλλη (το ξερω απο ατομο που δουλευει σε τετοιο συνεργειο στην Ελευσηνα...._

----------


## Karolos

> ευχαριστω πολυ καπτεν για τα καλα σου λογια...
> 
> Παιδια απο εκει και περα το τι απαγορευεται και τι οχι,ας το βρουνε μεταξι τους...αν και ειμαι ψιλο επιφυλακτικος με τα λεγομενα των φιλων Καρολος και rafina-lines γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι το παραδειγμα των εταιρειων που εδωσα,*superfast ferries* και _fast ferries_ _συνυπηρχαν για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα,μεχρι η πρωτη να το κανει_ *superfast*._com_ 
> _Επισης με συγουρια μπορω να σας πω,οτι δεν απαγορευεται να χρησιμοποιησει αλλη εταιρια την ιδια γραμματοσειρα με αλλη (το ξερω απο ατομο που δουλευει σε τετοιο συνεργειο στην Ελευσηνα...._


_¶λλο πράγμα το ένα άλλο το άλλο..._*superfast ferries* και _fast ferries__
Μόνο εάν το επιτρέψει η μία εταιρία στην άλλη,_ εδώ τότε δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόλημα.

----------


## ιθακη

> _¶λλο πράγμα το ένα άλλο το άλλο..._*superfast ferries* και _fast ferries_
> _Μόνο εάν το επιτρέψει η μία εταιρία στην άλλη,_ εδώ τότε δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόλημα.


και βαση των λεγομενων σου φιλε Καρολε παραπανω αλλο *BLUE STAR FERRIES* και αλλο _GOLDEN STAR FERRIES_
τωρα αν το γραψουν με το ιδιο χρωμα γραμματων και μεγεθους,και  στο ιδιο φοντο,τι πηραζει.... blue το ενα golden το αλλο

επισης να φανταστεις οτι και το Αλεξανδρος που τωρα ειναι κατω στον Πειραια,οταν ηταν και εκαμε επι χρονια ΒασιλικηῙθακη (βαθυ) ηταν κοκκινο-ασπρο και στην παντα ειχε το fast ferries με την ιδια γραματοσειρα

----------


## Leo

Μπορεί και να έχετε δίκιο όλοι. Μπορεί και σαν συμφωνία κυρίων να μην καταδεχτεί η νέα εταιρεία να το κάνει. Μπορεί να έχει ίδια γραματοσειρά με  ατυτή της ΒΣΦ σε golden χρώμα πλευρές και σινιάλο..., ας κάνουμε ότι θέλουνε τέλος πάντων. Η δική μου προτίμηση από κόλλημα να το πω, από συνήθεια στα τωρινά του χρώματα μου άρεσε περισσότερο. Δεν θα χαλάσουμε τώρα εμείς τις καρδιές μας  :Very Happy: . Σε λίγο καιρό θα το δούμε.... :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

> Μπορεί και να έχετε δίκιο όλοι. Μπορεί και σαν συμφωνία κυρίων να μην καταδεχτεί η νέα εταιρεία να το κάνει. Μπορεί να έχει ίδια γραματοσειρά με  ατυτή της ΒΣΦ σε golden χρώμα πλευρές και σινιάλο..., ας κάνουμε ότι θέλουνε τέλος πάντων. Η δική μου προτίμηση από κόλλημα να το πω, από συνήθεια στα τωρινά του χρώματα μου άρεσε περισσότερο. Δεν θα χαλάσουμε τώρα εμείς τις καρδιές μας . Σε λίγο καιρό θα το δούμε....





_Sory Cpt. Δέν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα, απλή κουβέντα κάνουμε, αυτό μας έλειπε τώρα ..._

----------


## Leo

> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> _Sory Cpt. Δέν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα, απλή κουβέντα κάνουμε, αυτό μας έλειπε τώρα ..._


Μαζί σου Κάρολε, κανένα πρόβλημα, σεβαστές όλες οι απόψεις, όλα καλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

> Μπορεί και να έχετε δίκιο όλοι. Μπορεί και σαν συμφωνία κυρίων να μην καταδεχτεί η νέα εταιρεία να το κάνει. Μπορεί να έχει ίδια γραματοσειρά με ατυτή της ΒΣΦ σε golden χρώμα πλευρές και σινιάλο..., ας κάνουμε ότι θέλουνε τέλος πάντων. Η δική μου προτίμηση από κόλλημα να το πω, από συνήθεια στα τωρινά του χρώματα μου άρεσε περισσότερο. Δεν θα χαλάσουμε τώρα εμείς τις καρδιές μας . Σε λίγο καιρό θα το δούμε....


 δεν προκυτε ποτε να χαλαστουμε καπτεν με καποια ατομα απο δω μεσα που μιλαμε την ιδια γλωσσα και εχουμε τις ιδιες αγαπες....και η μετασκευη που εκανα εγω ηταν για τον ιδιο λογο που ειπες κι εσυ,δεν μπορω να αλλαξω ετσι το συνηθησα....ειναι αυτο που ελεγαν 2 παλιες διαφημισεις
α) *η συνηθεια που εγινε λατρεια*

β) *η πρωτη αγαπη και παντοτινη*

----------


## rousok

παιδιά sorry που επεμβαίνω αλλά για να υπάρξει πρόβλημα μεταξύ δυο εταιρειών είτε στην ακτοπλοΐα είτε σε άλλα αντικείμενα, θα πρέπει η μια από τις δυο να έχει φτιάξει δικιά της γραμματοσειρά και να την έχει καταχωρήσει ετσι. πράγμα το οποίο δεν νομίζω να υφίσταται στην περίπτωση της superfast και blue star ferries.

----------


## gnikles

Καιρό ήθελα να φτιάξω ένα πλοίο για την SUPERFAST και τελικά το έκανα.Το ADRIATICA λοιπόν το χαρίζω στον κύριο Leo,Apostolos,Trakman,Ιθάκη,Κάρολος και σε όλα τα παιδιά που κάνουν καταπληκτική δουλειά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!*
*ADRIATICA.jpg*

----------


## ιθακη

> Καιρό ήθελα να φτιάξω ένα πλοίο για την SUPERFAST και τελικά το έκανα.Το ADRIATICA λοιπόν το χαρίζω στον κύριο Leo,Apostolos,Trakman,Ιθάκη,Κάρολος και σε όλα τα παιδιά που κάνουν καταπληκτική δουλειά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
> *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!*
> *ADRIATICA.jpg*


Χρονια πολλα Γιαννη,πραγματικα ρε φιλε πολυ ομορφο σχεδιο,σου ευχομαι να το δεις να πλεει κανονικα....Βεβαια θα προτιμουσα να εκανες καμια διαφορα στο μεγεθος τον παραθυρων,για να διαχωριζονται καμπινες απο τα σαλονια,θα το πρωτιμουσα με 2 μαυρες ριγες,καλσσικα,και πανω απ ολα με ονομα SUREFAST XIII ή SUPERFAST III...παρ αυτα η δουλεια δεν παυει να ειναι πανεμορφη

----------


## gnikles

Φίλε Ιθάκη ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια επιμένω στο όνομα γιατί θέλω κάτι διαφορετικό. :Smile: 
ADRIATICA v2.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ θα ήθελα αυτό να το δω , αν έχεις χρόνο και με τα σινιάλα της adriatica.........*

----------


## rousok

πολύ ωραίο σχέδιο gnikles και αν στην αρχή νομίζεις ότι μοιάζει με τα υπόλοιπα τελικά φαίνονται αισθητά η διαφορές. εύγε

----------


## gnikles

Για τον giorgos_249 :Wink: 
ADRIATICA v3.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> πολύ ωραίο σχέδιο gnikles και αν στην αρχή νομίζεις ότι μοιάζει με τα υπόλοιπα τελικά φαίνονται αισθητά η διαφορές. εύγε


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!!

----------


## Leo

> Για τον giorgos_249
> ADRIATICA v3.jpg


Φίλε gnikles, ωραίο το σχέδιο σου και η εναλλαγή σινιάλων. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα τον βολβό μεγαλύτερο, τα πλοία νέαςε τεχνολογίας διαθέτουν βολβούς αρκετά μεγάλους ενίοτε όσο το μήκος της πλώρης η και ακόμη μεγταλύτερο. Θα δεις πλοία νέας τεχνολογίας στο θέμα των δεξαμενισμών και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.  Ακόμη στο σχέδιο σου δεν διακρίνω εξωτερικά καταστρώματα, ούτε καν στο τελευταίο κατάστρωμα της υπερκατασκευής.
Θα προτιμούσα επίσης εκείνο το μαύρο χρώμα να τελειώνει λίγο (πολύ λίγο) κάτω από την εγγραφή του λογότυπου της πλευράς. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τα διορθώσεις, απλά την δική μου γνώμη εξέφρασα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά και σε ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο σου να μας το παρουσιάσεις με διαφορετικές εταιρείες.

----------


## gnikles

> Φίλε gnikles, ωραίο το σχέδιο σου και η εναλλαγή σινιάλων. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα τον βολβό μεγαλύτερο, τα πλοία νέαςε τεχνολογίας διαθέτουν βολβούς αρκετά μεγάλους ενίοτε όσο το μήκος της πλώρης η και ακόμη μεγταλύτερο. Θα δεις πλοία νέας τεχνολογίας στο θέμα των δεξαμενισμών και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Ακόμη στο σχέδιο σου δεν διακρίνω εξωτερικά καταστρώματα, ούτε καν στο τελευταίο κατάστρωμα της υπερκατασκευής.
> Θα προτιμούσα επίσης εκείνο το μαύρο χρώμα να τελειώνει λίγο (πολύ λίγο) κάτω από την εγγραφή του λογότυπου της πλευράς. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τα διορθώσεις, απλά την δική μου γνώμη εξέφρασα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά και σε ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο σου να μας το παρουσιάσεις με διαφορετικές εταιρείες.


 Σωστά πολύ σωστά κύριε Leo αυτές τις γνώμες περιμένω από όλoυς γιατί χωρίς αυτές δεν γίνεσαι καλύτερος.Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχόλια ξεκινάω δουλειά για τις αλλαγές. :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## gnikles

> Φίλε gnikles, ωραίο το σχέδιο σου και η εναλλαγή σινιάλων. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα τον βολβό μεγαλύτερο, τα πλοία νέαςε τεχνολογίας διαθέτουν βολβούς αρκετά μεγάλους ενίοτε όσο το μήκος της πλώρης η και ακόμη μεγταλύτερο. Θα δεις πλοία νέας τεχνολογίας στο θέμα των δεξαμενισμών και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Ακόμη στο σχέδιο σου δεν διακρίνω εξωτερικά καταστρώματα, ούτε καν στο τελευταίο κατάστρωμα της υπερκατασκευής.
> Θα προτιμούσα επίσης εκείνο το μαύρο χρώμα να τελειώνει λίγο (πολύ λίγο) κάτω από την εγγραφή του λογότυπου της πλευράς. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τα διορθώσεις, απλά την δική μου γνώμη εξέφρασα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά και σε ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο σου να μας το παρουσιάσεις με διαφορετικές εταιρείες.


 Τώρα πόσο το πέτυχα δεν ξέρω.
ADRIATICA v5.jpg
ADRIATICA v4.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φίλε gnikles, σ ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αυτό που σχολίασα το απέδοσες ακριβώς στο σχέδιο σου. Είναι μια χαρά, καλή συνέχεια και σε άλλες ιδέες  :Very Happy: .

----------


## gnikles

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΕΣΒΟΣ.jpg
Σας χαρίζω το Νήσος Λέσβος!!!

----------


## gnikles

> *Πολύ θα ήθελα αυτό να το δω , αν έχεις χρόνο και με τα σινιάλα της adriatica.........*


ADRIATICA v8.jpg
Δεν σε ξέχασα!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Μακάρι τα σχέδια σου να γίνονταν πραγματικότητα!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Για τον giorgos_249
> ADRIATICA v3.jpg


*ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ! Πράγματι καλά θα ήταν να το βλέπαμε και στην πραγματικότητα! Βασικά όμως εννούσα την Adriatica Navigazione , την παλιά που είχε και το grecia κ οχι μόνο αλλά όμως και έτσι είναι εξαιρετικό...Και με τα σινιάλα της νέας Adriatica είναι φοβερό!!!*

----------


## gnikles

> Μακάρι τα σχέδια σου να γίνονταν πραγματικότητα!


Εγώ να δεις πως το εύχομαι Απόστολε!

----------


## ιθακη

υστερα απο την εντονη φημολογια των τελευταιων ημερων για την αλλαγη συνιαλων της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ αλλα και της εντονης απορροιας που εχει δημιουργηθει σε ολους για το πως θα ειναι...




> μακαρι να δουμε την αριαδνη στην μπλου σταρ και λογικα στην γραμμη των χανιων!
> οποιος απ τους φιλους μπορει ας ''ντυσει'' το αριαδνη στα χρωματα της μπλου σταρ <ευχαριστω>


δεν χρειαστηκε και πολυ για να με φαει το χερακι μου και να προσπαθησω να την μετατρεψω..
αφιερωμενη πανω απ ολα στον trakman ου του δανηστικα την φωτο,στους ithakos,leo,Maroulis Nikos,captain nionios,gnikles,sg3,prousos και σε ολο το fun club των μετασκευων

Trakakis_PB198208.jpg

original photo from the master trakman

Υ.Γ περιμενω σχολια οπ ολους σας

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> υστερα απο την εντονη φημολογια των τελευταιων ημερων για την αλλαγη συνιαλων της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ αλλα και της εντονης απορροιας που εχει δημιουργηθει σε ολους για το πως θα ειναι...
> 
> 
> 
> δεν χρειαστηκε και πολυ για να με φαει το χερακι μου και να προσπαθησω να την μετατρεψω..
> αφιερωμενη πανω απ ολα στον trakman ου του δανηστικα την φωτο,στους ithakos,leo,Maroulis Nikos,captain nionios,gnikles,sg3,prousos και σε ολο το fun club των μετασκευων
> 
> Trakakis_PB198208.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Να πώ ότι μου αρέσει θα πώ ψέματα μιας και είμαι λάτρης με τα υπάρχοντα σινιάλα.

----------


## gnikles

> υστερα απο την εντονη φημολογια των τελευταιων ημερων για την αλλαγη συνιαλων της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ αλλα και της εντονης απορροιας που εχει δημιουργηθει σε ολους για το πως θα ειναι...
> 
> 
> 
> δεν χρειαστηκε και πολυ για να με φαει το χερακι μου και να προσπαθησω να την μετατρεψω..
> αφιερωμενη πανω απ ολα στον trakman ου του δανηστικα την φωτο,στους ithakos,leo,Maroulis Nikos,captain nionios,gnikles,sg3,prousos και σε ολο το fun club των μετασκευων
> Trakakis_PB198208.jpg
> 
> original photo from the master trakman
> ...


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αυτό το μπλε σκούρο που έχει εμένα μου αρέσει περισσότερο... :Wink: 
Νομίζω αυτό το ανοιχτό μπλε δεν της πάει καθόλου!:roll:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιωργαρε εμενα μου αρεσει και μαλιστα ταιριαζουν κατευθειαν και οι μαυρες γραμμες στα παραθυρα!!! Ειπες οτι το εχουμε και σε Superfast;

----------


## ιθακη

> Να πώ ότι μου αρέσει θα πώ ψέματα μιας και είμαι λάτρης με τα υπάρχοντα σινιάλα.





> Αυτό το μπλε σκούρο που έχει εμένα μου αρέσει περισσότερο...
> Νομίζω αυτό το ανοιχτό μπλε δεν της πάει καθόλου!:roll:





> Γιωργαρε εμενα μου αρεσει και μαλιστα ταιριαζουν κατευθειαν και οι μαυρες γραμμες στα παραθυρα!!! Ειπες οτι το εχουμε και σε Superfast;


 
να θυμησω βεβαια οτι υπαρχη και η παλια εκδοχη και εδω που ειχα κανει στις 9-12-09 (ποστ 1588,1591 σελιδες 159 και 160) που μου αρεσε κι εμενα πιο πολυ,σε φωτογραφια του φιλου *nikosnasia* απο το θεμα του πλοιου

ariadnh%202%20sf.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν και ειναι πιο αποδεκτο το μπλε της Blue Star θα ηθελα να το δω σαν Superfast αμα αλλαξει εταιρεια.

----------


## Leo

Καθυστερημένα μεν, αλλά όχι πολύ αργά. Προτιμώ την Αριάδνη στα χρώματα της HSW και μόνο έτσι. Αυτό φυσικά δεν σημαίνει Γιώργο ότι δεν θα πάρεις ένα μπράβο για τις προσπάθειές και τον κόπο σου. ¶ντε να δούμε τι άλλο θα σκεφτείς  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ιθακη

> Καθυστερημένα μεν, αλλά όχι πολύ αργά. Προτιμώ την Αριάδνη στα χρώματα της HSW και μόνο έτσι. Αυτό φυσικά δεν σημαίνει Γιώργο ότι δεν θα πάρεις ένα μπράβο για τις προσπάθειές και τον κόπο σου. ¶ντε να δούμε τι άλλο θα σκεφτείς .


ευχαριστω καπτεν....ποτε δεν ειναι αργα για ενα εμπειρο ναυτικο ματι,σαν το δικο σου...

----------


## sg3

ευχαριστω και εγω το φιλο ιθακη για την αριαδνη με τα χρωματα της μπλου σταρ!!!

----------


## gnikles

> ευχαριστω καπτεν....ποτε δεν ειναι αργα για ενα εμπειρο ναυτικο ματι,σαν το δικο σου...


 Αυτό ξαναπές το φίλε Γιώργο!!!!!Συμφωνώ με τον Κάπτεν Μπράβο και από εμένα!!!

----------


## GSF

Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση. Αυτό είναι το σινιάλο της Golden Star Ferries.

Supperferry golden star.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από το θέμα του Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ, αντέγραψα και μετέφερα εδώ την πρόταση του φίλου GSF.
Πορσωπικά την βρίσκω ενδιαφέρουσα και συμφωνώ με τα σχόλια των μελών που ήδη έχουν σχολιάσει στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το νέο πλοίο της NEL LINES, ΕΓ/ΟΓ DYNAMIS.*

*από Περαιά - Χίο - Μυτιλήνη σε 5 ώρες για Χίο και 8 για Μυτιλήνη*

*Πηγή αυθεντικής φωτογραφίας: Marinetraffic.com*

dynamis (2).jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Εγω σκεφτηκα για την NEL μια μετασκευη στον ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟ
πηγη φωτογραφιας:Marinetraffic
COLOSSUS (12).jpg

----------


## trelaras

> υστερα απο την εντονη φημολογια των τελευταιων ημερων για την αλλαγη συνιαλων της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ αλλα και της εντονης απορροιας που εχει δημιουργηθει σε ολους για το πως θα ειναι...
> 
> 
> 
> δεν χρειαστηκε και πολυ για να με φαει το χερακι μου και να προσπαθησω να την μετατρεψω..
> αφιερωμενη πανω απ ολα στον trakman ου του δανηστικα την φωτο,στους ithakos,leo,Maroulis Nikos,captain nionios,gnikles,sg3,prousos και σε ολο το fun club των μετασκευων
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122176
> 
> ...


Της πάνε τα μπλέ της κούκλας!!!

----------


## leonidas

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ alla Blue Star Ferries  :Very Happy: 

ARIADNE.jpg

φωτο απ'το ais

----------


## sg3

παιδια πολυ ωραιες οι φοτος σας:
μακαρι να το δουμε το αριαδνη με τα χρωματα της μπλου σταρκαι το κολοσος πολυ ωραια μετασκευη... και το ονομα του κατι πρωτοτυπο <πλωμαρι>

----------


## Ergis

> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ alla Blue Star Ferries 
> 
> ARIADNE.jpg
> 
> φωτο απ'το ais


Πολυ καλη δουλεια leo!
Ισως να ηταν η καλυτερη επιλογη την συγκεκριμενη χρονικη περιοδο.....

----------


## georginio

Πρωτα απολα συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα....αλλα δεν εχω το photoshop!Μακαρι μην γινει τιποτα και τα δουμε ολα καπως ετσι...και οταν εννοω ολα,εννοω της Ανεκ και της Χελλενικ τα πλοια!

ARIADNE SEA STAR.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Πρωτα απολα συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα....αλλα δεν εχω το photoshop!Μακαρι μην γινει τιποτα και τα δουμε ολα καπως ετσι...και οταν εννοω ολα,εννοω της Ανεκ και της Χελλενικ τα πλοια!
> 
> ARIADNE SEA STAR.jpg


αν ειναι για το καλο του πλοιου συμφωνω και επαυξανω!
του παει και το ασπρο (πιο πολυ του παει το κοκκινο φυσικα:-D)

----------


## ιθακη

αν ειναι αληθεια αυτη η ειδηση



> Ευχάριστα νέα για το πλοίο σύμφωνα με τον "Ε"! Το πλοίο αγοράστηκε από την ΝΕΛ για να αντικαταστήσει τον Κεντέρη 2 στα ενδοκυκλαδικά!


και ερθει ξανα το ομορφο αυτο καραβακι στα Ελληνικα νερα,θα ειναι καπως ετσι ε???
AGIOS%20ANDREAS%20II.jpg 
original photo του φιλου a.molos απο το θεμα του πλοιου

----------


## gnikles

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχει την ομορφιά του SUPERFERRY 2. :Smile: 
superferry 1..png

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχει την ομορφιά του SUPERFERRY 2.
> superferry 1..png


 Bλέπω να δίνεις ιδέες στην εταιρία! :Cool:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο!!! Μακάρι να γίνει και πραγματικότητα κάποια στιγμή. Έχουμε βαρεθεί να βλέπουμε πια τα ιδια και τα ιδια σχέδια πλοίων (BS και Νήσος Χιος/Μυκονος).

----------


## Leo

Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό του ¶κη "νέες ιδέες" εμένα μ αρέσει, κι εύχομαι να καταφέρει η εταιρεία να σταθεί γερά και να προχωρήσει σε νέες μοντέρνες παραγγελίες. Μπράβο gnikles  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gnikles

Ευχαριστώ πολύ χαίρομαι που σας αρέσει!!!

----------


## nikos6

πιος μπορει να φτιαξει το ARBERIA με τα χρομα τα της νελ

----------


## dimitris10

> πιος μπορει να φτιαξει το ARBERIA με τα χρομα τα της νελ


ενα καινουριο πλοιο για την NEL.:grin: ro/ro persephoni
Αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους φιλους του θεματος και του nautilia.

αρχικη φωτο..........http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/bore_queen_1980.htm

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το EUROPEAN EXPRESS με την άσπρη φορεσιά της NEL.
πηγή φωτογραφίας http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=292601
292601 (2).jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Το EUROPEAN EXPRESS με την άσπρη φορεσιά της NEL.
> πηγή φωτογραφίας http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=292601
> 292601 (2).jpg


 Κουκλί είναι!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχει την ομορφιά του SUPERFERRY 2.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127436


Γιώργο άπαιχτος όπως πάντα...!!!
Αν το Αριστοτέλειο άνοιγε τμήμα ναυπηγών, θα σε πρότεινα για συνεργάτη... :Wink: 

ΥΓ. Για κάνε καμια κρούση στους αρμόδιους στο νησί μηπως και πάρουν ιδέες.......:wink:

----------


## sg3

μπορει καποιος να φτιαξει τον αγ.νεκταριο αιγινας με τα χρωματα της hsw?

----------


## Leo

> μπορει καποιος να φτιαξει τον αγ.νεκταριο αιγινας με τα χρωματα της hsw?


Αυτό φίλε μου είναι διαστροφή....  :Very Happy:

----------


## gnikles

SPIRIT OF SEA I..jpgSPIRIT OF SEA II..jpgΓια τον κύριο Λεονάρδο(Leo),Giovanaut,Pantelis2009,Ιθάκη,Marouli  s Nikos και για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος!!! :Smile:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Θυμίζουν λίγο SUPERFAST ή μου φαίνεται??
Εξαιρετική δουλεία!!!:-D

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστώ gnikles μου αρέσουν οι νέες δημιουργίες σου με ανοιχτή και κλειστή πρύμη. Μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να δούμε τέτοια βαπόρια στα Ελληνικά λιμάνια.

----------


## gnikles

SAM.jpgΧαρισμένο σε όλους!!!Το όνομα το άφησα για εσάς. :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

καλα τωρα εγραψες...πραγματικα πολυ ομορφη δουλεια,μπροβο σου

----------


## giorgos_249

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130042Χαρισμένο σε όλους!!!Το όνομα το άφησα για εσάς.


*ΔΩΣΕΕΕΕΕΕ! ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ! Ίσως να ήταν ένα όνομα το << IONIAN EXPRESS>> για τη γραμμή Ραφήνα-Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη που θα το δρομολογούσα εγώ...........*

----------


## gnikles

> *ΔΩΣΕΕΕΕΕΕ! ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ! Ίσως να ήταν ένα όνομα το << IONIAN EXPRESS>> για τη γραμμή Ραφήνα-Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη που θα το δρομολογούσα εγώ...........*


 Πολύ καλή ιδέα!!!

----------


## Leo

Εγώ θα κρατήσω το πρώτο όνομα του Γιώργου και τιμής ένεκεν στην μαμά εταιρεία αλλά και στην Ζάκυνθο θα ήθελα να το πούμε *Ιόνιαν Ζάντε* (σε γραφή τύπου Μπλού Στάρ Ιθάκη). Όταν αποκτήσει κι άλλο βαπόρι η εταιρεία θα το πούμε Ιόνιαν Κεφαλονιά, Ιόνιαν ..... (που λέει ο λόγος).

----------


## gnikles

SAM.jpgΚαι θα το βάλουμε στην γραμμη του Giorgos_249!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

_Πώς σας φαίνετε ο Θεολόγος μετά από φανταστική μετασκευή για την αύξηση του πρωτόκολλου επιβατών, με λίγο καλλωπισμό δεδομένης της κρίσης που έχουμε ;;;_

karolos_11_130.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> _Πώς σας φαίνετε ο Θεολόγος μετά από φανταστική μετασκευή για την αύξηση του πρωτόκολλου επιβατών, με λίγο καλλωπισμό δεδομένης της κρίσης που έχουμε ;;;_
> 
> karolos_11_130.jpg


 Κούκλος είναι!!!

----------


## gnikles

(16378333).png(24215552).pngRITHYMNA.pngΓια το nautilia.gr!!!!!

----------


## kalypso

> (16378333).png(24215552).pngRITHYMNA.pngΓια το nautilia.gr!!!!!


ονειρικά....!

----------


## ιθακη

> (16378333).png(24215552).pngRITHYMNA.pngΓια το nautilia.gr!!!!!



Τζώρτζ,κάθε φορά που τα βλέπω είναι και πιο όμορφα...μακάρι και να φτιαχνόντουσαν στ' αλήθεια....

Τόσο καιρό που έλειψε το forum μας,μόνο μια μετασκευή μου ήρθε να κάνω....

Πορφυρούσα, προκειμένου να ανταποκρίνεται στις δύσκολες καιρικές συνθήκες του χειμώνα

PORFYROUSA.jpg

Η πηγή φαίνεται από πού είναι....

----------


## P@vlos

Η πρώτη μου μετασκευή που παρουσιάζω.

Πήρα τον Ερωτόκριτο λόγω σινιάλων απο εδώ http://bit.ly/UdLXQM, και αφού τον "Λατωποίησα" έβγαλα μια νέα πρόταση για τους Ρεθυμνιώτες μιας και μάλλον η καριέρα του πλοίου στην παρόυσα εταιρεία του τέλειωσε...

Lateau_T.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πολύ ωραίο το αποτέλεσμα Παύλο! Μπράβο σου! Τώρα που όλο και πιο αβέβαιο γίνεται το μέλλον του Λατώ στα νερά μας, θα ήταν πραγματικά μία αξιόπιστη λύση για την Cretan Lines να επανδρώσει τη γραμμή του Ρεθύμνου με αυτό το πλοίο. Αλλά που τόσα χρήματα.... αλλά σιγά και η Ανεκ μην της το πουλούσε... να βάλει το χέρι της να βγάλει τα μάτια της;;

----------


## ιθακη

Ας κάνουμε και μία προσπάθεια να ομορφινουμε  λίγο το Europalink....

EUROPALINKaa.jpg

Πιο πολύ σουπερφαστοποίηση μου κάνεις,αλλά το προτιμώ έτσι...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΜΑΙ, εξαιρετικη δουλεια. Γενικα εχει μπαουλοειδη χαρακτηριστικα οποτε δεν θα μπορουσε να γινει πανεμορφο αλλα ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο.

----------


## ιθακη

Βάλε κι εσύ λίγο το χεράκι σου....αφού το έχεις....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι... Θα το δω μετα αν ειναι...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το εβαλα το χερακι μου. Πηγα πιο πισω, γεφυρα και καθρεφτη για να εχει πλωρη και εκλεισα την τρυπα για τις μεσαιες βαρκες... Ενα εντελως αλλο βαπορι δηλαδη, ενα jumbo Superfast XI-XII αλλα με τα σαλονια ψηλα.

Europalink_metaskeui.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Very very nice....Congratulations Dionisis....!!! Let's go for the next rebuild now

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επομενη μετασκευη.

Ειναι το μοναδικο νεο ocean liner και σιγουρα το δειχνει. Εχει πλωραρα για τα σημερινα δεδομενα και τα μπαλκονια ξεκιναν απο πολυ ψηλα. Παροτι η πλωρη του εκτεινεται περιπου 55 μετρα μπροστα απο τη γεφυρα, το ποσοστο του μηκους της σε σχεση με το ολικο μηκος του πλοιου ειναι περιπου 16%, πολυ καλο για το σημερα αλλα οχι σε σχεση με το αρχοντικο παρελθον. Για ενα liner θεωρω πως το ιδανικο ειναι γυρω στο 20-23% οποτε ειπα να παω λιγο πισω τη γεφυρα και τον καθρεφτη δινοντας περιπου 12-15 επιπλεον μετρα... Θεωρω πως του παει.


Πριν τη μετασκευη.

QUEEN_MARY_2_mikri.jpg


Μετα τη μετασκευη.

QUEEN_MARY_2_metaskeui_mikri.jpg

----------


## rousok

> Ας κάνουμε και μία προσπάθεια να ομορφινουμε  λίγο το Europalink....
> 
> EUROPALINKaa.jpg
> 
> Πιο πολύ σουπερφαστοποίηση μου κάνεις,αλλά το προτιμώ έτσι...


φέρνει λίγο στα πρώτα fast Ι και ΙΙ σε xxl η είναι ιδέα μου?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα υπέροχες οι μετασκευές σας !!!!

----------


## ιθακη

@ rousok :ποιό πολύ είχα στο μυαλό μου τα φαστ της Βαλτικής και όχι τα αγαπημένα μου,πρώτα. Ι και ΙΙ

@ Maroulis Nikos : ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να δουμε και μια αποπειρα μεταμορφωσης προς το πιο πλωρατο των δυο μικρων Blue Star της Παροναξιας... Καθρεφτης και γεφυρα "πηγαν" πισω και "χαθηκε" ωφελιμο μηκος ντεκ ισο με 3 παραθυρα, υπολογιζω περιπου 8 μετρα. Ταυτοχρονα επειδη το παραπετο στο ανω μερος της πλωρη τους εχει μια γαμψη καμπυλη αφου αυξηθηκε το μηκος της δεν μπορουσε να μεινει η ιδια καμπυλη οποτε την ισιωσα λιγο. Τελος επειδη αφαιρεθηκε ογκος απο την  πλωρη αφαιρεσα και την πρυμια τεντα για να "ελαφρυνει" και η πρυμη. 

Θα ηθελα τις γνωμες σας και ειδικα τη γνωμη του φιλου Proussos μιας που του αρεσουν...

ΥΓ: Πανω απο τις πλωρες αναγκαστικα ζωγραφισα ουρανο εκει που ειναι σπιτια γιατι στη μετασκευη δεν ειχα σπιτια να βαλω...


Η μετασκευη.

Blue_Star_Naxos_metaskeui.jpg


Η κανονικη μορφη του βαποριου.

Blue_Star_Naxos.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά ποιός μπορεί να φτιάξει τον Τεό κυπαρισσί με κυπαρισι τσιμενιερα και κεραμιδί ύφαλα?

----------


## Rocinante

> Να δουμε και μια αποπειρα μεταμορφωσης προς το πιο πλωρατο των δυο μικρων Blue Star της Παροναξιας... Καθρεφτης και γεφυρα "πηγαν" πισω και "χαθηκε" ωφελιμο μηκος ντεκ ισο με 3 παραθυρα, υπολογιζω περιπου 9-10 μετρα. Ταυτοχρονα επειδη το παραπετο στο ανω μερος της πλωρη τους εχει μια γαμψη καμπυλη αφου αυξηθηκε το μηκος της δεν μπορουσε να μεινει η ιδια καμπυλη οποτε την ισιωσα λιγο. Τελος επειδη αφαιρεθηκε ογκος απο την  πλωρη αφαιρεσα και την πρυμια τεντα για να "ελαφρυνει" και η πρυμη. 
> 
> Θα ηθελα τις γνωμες σας και ειδικα τη γνωμη του φιλου Proussos μιας που του αρεσουν...
> 
> ΥΓ: Πανω απο τις πλωρες αναγκαστικα ζωγραφισα ουρανο εκει που ειναι σπιτια γιατι στη μετασκευη δεν ειχα σπιτια να βαλω...
> 
> 
> Η μετασκευη.
> 
> ...


Αν και αρχικά δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, το τελικό αποτέλεσμα σου δίνει μιά όψη πιο......"επιθετική"
Περίπου για τι απώλειες μιλάμε σε χωρητικότητα;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Περιπου 90-100 θεσεις και 32 κρεβατια λιγοτερα απο το πλωριο σαλονι και τις καμπινες απο το πανω ντεκ αντιστοιχα... Υπολογισμενο με βαση τα σχεδια.

----------


## ιθακη

Διονύσιε έχεις πάρει φόρα και δεν σταματάς....πραγματικά αυτή η μετασκευή μου άρεσε και στο είχα ξανά πει

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η παραπανω μετασκευη των μικρων Blue Star και στο προφιλ του σχεδιου του πλοιου...


Η μετασκευη.

Blue_Star_Naxos_GA_plan_metaskeui_m.jpg


Η κανονικη μορφη του βαποριου.

Blue_Star_Naxos_GA_plan_m.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Ας δούμε μια προσπάθεια αύξησης των χώρων των fast του Μπάρι....

12-2-12%20018.jpg

Φωτό είναι μέλος του φόρουμ, μάλλον του corfu αλλά δεν θυμάμαι.....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σαφεστατα καλυτερο!!! Ωραιος ο μεσιε!!!

----------


## ιθακη

merci nionios

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο, πολύ ωραία μετασκευή, αλλά όσο και να προσπαθήσεις, δεν είναι καράβια αυτά  :Very Happy: 
Φέρτε πίσω τα ΙΙΙ/IV ...

----------


## gnikles

> Ας δούμε μια προσπάθεια αύξησης των χώρων των fast του Μπάρι....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 133895
> 
> Φωτό είναι μέλος του φόρουμ, μάλλον του corfu αλλά δεν θυμάμαι.....


Μπράβο καλλιτέχνη!!!

----------


## ιθακη

σορρυ αλλά ο τιτλος του καλλιτέχνη είναι καθαρά δικός σου που τα κάνεις από το μηδέν Γιώργο

----------


## P@vlos

Ωραία προσπάθεια αν και μοιάζουν με την σειρά Eurocargo του Γκριμαλντι... Ότι και να τους κάνεις δεν σώζονται  :Razz:  Συμπέρασμα: Σαν τα original Ι και ΙΙ δεν θα υπάρξουν πάλι :-(

----------


## ιθακη

Ο μεγάλος Γεράσιμος Στρίντζης τα οραματίστηκε....Το ένα φτιάχτηκε από την μετέπειτα μετονομασμένη εταιρία του, το άλλο από την εταιρία που πήγε μετά....

Ας τα δούμε όμως και με τα original ονοματά τους

superferry ithaki
DSCN7972.jpg

superferry chios
superferry chios.jpg


οι φωτό είναι μελών του naytilia.gr

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο, πανέμορφα  :Smile: 
Απλά θα έπρεπε να βάλεις ανοιχτό μπλε.
Όταν βρεις καιρό, δε φτιάχνεις και το Blue Star 1;  :Smile: 
Υ.Γ.: Και το Επτάνησος θα φαινόταν με λευκή τσιμινιέρα καλύτερα!

----------


## ιθακη

Ευχαριστώ Μάρκο...

Αν παρατηρήσεις στην μπροσούρα του 2000 τα υπο κατασκευή πλοία είχαν αυτη την απόχρωση....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δουλεια με μερακι και πολυ ομορφη!!! Μεγας ο Θιακος ναυπηγος, εεε συγνωμη ο Βαθυσανος για την ακριβεια.

----------


## Appia_1978

Κάνουμε διακρίσεις; Θεωρούν οι εκ Βαθέως ότι είναι το κάτι άλλο;  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Γιώργο, ναι, είχαν αυτό το χρώμα. Πιστεύω όμως, πως πιο ανοιχτά θα φαινόταν πολύ καλύτερα. Προσωπική μου γνώμη αυτή  :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

> Ο μεγάλος Γεράσιμος Στρίντζης τα οραματίστηκε....Το ένα φτιάχτηκε από την μετέπειτα μετονομασμένη εταιρία του, το άλλο από την εταιρία που πήγε μετά....
> 
> Ας τα δούμε όμως και με τα original ονοματά τους
> 
> superferry ithaki
> DSCN7972.jpg
> 
> superferry chios
> superferry chios.jpg
> ...


Αυτά ήταν σινιάλα μπράβο Γιώργο!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Γιώργο, πανέμορφα 
> Απλά θα έπρεπε να βάλεις ανοιχτό μπλε.
> Όταν βρεις καιρό, δε φτιάχνεις και το Blue Star 1; 
> Υ.Γ.: Και το Επτάνησος θα φαινόταν με λευκή τσιμινιέρα καλύτερα!


Μιας και το ζήτησες, και ήθελα εδώ και καιρό να το φτιάξω, ορίστε

SuperFerry Atlantic με τα χρώματα τις strintzis lines του 2000
P4096504.jpg

photo from dokimakos21

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο, Γιώργο, καταπληκτικό και πανέμορφο δεν είναι;  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Να τα είχαμε ακόμα δικά μας ... Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Θέλετε να δείτε πως με 2.000 Ευρώ το Διαγόρας αλλάξει τελείως όψη? :Fat:  :Surprised:

----------


## ιθακη

Αμέ, γιατί όχι.....

----------


## Ilias 92

Ύστερα από την συζήτηση στο θέμα του Διαγόρα δείχνω πως η εταιρεία του, αν ενδιαφερόταν μπορούσε να το κάνει να δείχνει πιο αξιοπρεπές και όχι σαν Ιαπωνικό σάνταλο. :Cocksure:  :Single Eye: 
Νο 1 η πλώρη ισιώνει( χτίζεται ) και η μπογιά μένει στην ίδια ευθεία με το κύτος και όχι να ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω όπως τώρα, πράγμα που το κάνει να δείχνει πιο κοντό.
Νο 2 τα φουγάρα του Ορίζοντα... Στην πραγματικότητα  μόνο 2 μαύρα καπάκια θα έφτιαχναν και θα τα κούμπωναν πάνω στα υπάρχοντα.
Προσπάθησα να του φορέσω την πρύμνη του Ορίζοντα ( εξαιρετική θα έλεγα ) αλλά είχε άλλη γωνία και έδειχνε αφύσικο.
Πόσα κιλά λαμαρίνα θα ήθελαν αυτά τα δυο πραγματάκια??? 
Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι δική μου, αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι από το Google earth. 
DIAGORAS HORIZON.jpgΓια ζωγραφική καλό μου βγήκε πάντως. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη ειναι και το πιο θερμο πλοιο των ημερων στο forum λογω της δρομολογησης του μετα 22.5 χρονια στη γραμμη Πατρα-Σαμη-Ιθακη ειπα να του αυξησω λιγο τα σαλονια σε εκταση εν γνωση μου οτι χανεται η φανταστικη σκεπαστη περατζαδα... Απλα το κεντρικο σαλονι που βρισκεται πλωρα αλλα και πρυμα απο το κυκλικο κεντρικο μπαρ πλεον καταλαμβανει ολο το οφελιμο πλατος του βαποριου. Ετσι απο περιπου 530 εσωτερικες θεσεις που εχει συνολικα το βαπορι (υπαρχει μια μικρη διαφορα μεταξυ σχεδιων και πραγματικοτητας) προστιθονται αλλες 100 και γινονται 630... Ηδη οι πολυ ανετα διατεταγμενες υπαρχουσες θεσεις ειναι μια χαρα αλλα ειπα να του δωσω μια γερη ενεση ακομα ωστε να ειναι ακομα πιο λειτουργικο...

Χανει ενα μερος της προσωπικοτητας του αλλα επειδη δε χτιζεται καθ'υψος ή κατα μηκος, αλλα απλως μεταφερονται οι "πλαινοι" τοιχοι στις ακρες, θεωρω πως δεν το χαλαει πολυ και αν ο κ. Τυρογαλας το ειχε ετσι απο το 1994 νομιζω οτι θα το ειχαμε συνηθισει. Το προτιμως οπως ειναι τωρα αλλα δεν θεωρω μεγαλη θυσια την παραπανω μετασκευη, το γεμιζει ομορφα.

Ionis_metaskeui_m.jpg

Φωτογραφια του χρηστη Fanourios απο το marinetraffic που την εχω κοψει λιγο ωστε να φαινεται πιο καλα το βαπορι.

----------


## ιθακη

Νιόνιο, μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ έτσι που το έκανες. Θα του ταίριαζε πολύ έτσι

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφο είναι  :Smile:  Τι λέτε, πώς θα φαινόταν, εάν προεκτείναμε και τις άνω καμπίνες έως τα φουγάρα, για να κλείσει το κενό;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν εχω χρονο να το κανω τωρα Μαρκο... Απλα θεωρω πως θα φαινεται αρκετα ψηλο ετσι. Οταν βρω χρονο θα το κανω.  :Wink New:

----------


## Appia_1978

Κανένα πρόβλημα. Με την ησυχία σου  :Smile:

----------


## ιθακη

Marcus, something like this???

Ionis_metaskeui_m.jpg

Αν και πρακτικά μάλλον δεν μπορεί να γίνει καμία από τις 2 μετασκευές λόγο του επιπλέον βάρους...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κουρλε Θιακε με προλαβες ενω την εφτιαχνα. Συγνωμη αλλα αφου εκανα τον κοπο ας την ανεβασω κ' εγω. Θεωρω πως δεν του παει γιατι το φορτωνει πολυ, χανει τη φινετσα του...

Ionis_metaskeui_2_m.jpg



Γιωργο για την παραπανω (δευτερη) μετασκευη συμφωνω οτι μαλλον δε γινεται λογω επιπλεον βαρους, η πρωτη ομως που εβαλα στην πισω σελιδα πιστευω πως μπορει να γινει χωρις κανενα απολυτως προβλημα. Οπως εγραψα ηδη (δες παρακατω) δεν προστιθεται τιποτα σε λαμαρινα. Τα πλαινα τοιχωματα σε αυτο το ντεκ ηδη υπαρχουν απλα ειναι πιο μεσα και ετσι σχηματιζεται η σκεπαστη περατζαδα. Ακριβως επειδη ειναι σκεπαστη και το ταβανι φτανει μεχρι τις ακρες του πλοιου δεν προσθιθεται τιποτα, απλα οι πλαινοι τοιχοι μεταφερονται και αυτοι στις ακρες του πλοιου... Μη σου πω οτι χανει και λιγο βαρος μιας και πλεον αφαιρουνται τα προστατευτικα παραπετα...




> ...Χανει ενα μερος της προσωπικοτητας του αλλα επειδη δε χτιζεται καθ'υψος ή κατα μηκος, αλλα απλως μεταφερονται οι "πλαινοι" τοιχοι στις ακρες, θεωρω πως δεν το χαλαει πολυ...

----------


## Appia_1978

Ναι, έτσι παιδιά. Ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 
Πάντως, έχετε δίκιο, χαλάει έτσι ...
Ίσως θα έπρεπε να κατεβάσουν πλαϊνά τα φουγάρα, όπως ήταν αρχικά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

IONIAN_STAR_metaskeui_m.jpg


Αλλη μια μετασκευη αυτη τη φορα του Ionian Star της εταιρειας Τυρογαλα. Οι διαφορες με την παρουσα μορφη του πλοιου ειναι οι εξης.

1. Κλεισιμο της σκεπαστης περατζαδας μεχρι τις ακρες ωστε το βαπορι να εχει ενα "γεματο" κυριως ντεκ.

2. Κλεισιμο μερους του πανω μισου του πανω ψηλου γκαραζ για ενα δευτερο πλωριο σαλονι ενα ντεκ κατω απο το κυριως ντεκ. Ετσι χανει λιγο σε χωρητικοτητα φορτηγων αλλα και παλι παιρνει παρα πολλα.

3. Κλεισιμο των πλαινων ανοιγματων του ανω γκαραζ.

4. Δευτερη σειρα μεγαλων παραθυρων στον καθρεφτη.

5. Μεταφορα λιγο πιο ψηλα των φωτων πορειας.

6. Μικρη αλλαγη του καθρεφτη.


φωτογραφια: Νικος Γκ, marinetraffic.com

----------


## ιθακη

Νιόνιο για φέρε και την γέφυρα μπροστά στον καθρέφτη...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παρα πολλα ιαπωνικα εχουν αυτο το σκαλοπατι, μικρο η μεγαλο και βεβαια και αυτο το βαπορι το εχει απο τη μανα του. Δεν θεωρω πως το χαλαει Γιωργη...

ΥΓ: Ετοιμαζω και μια Πρεβελοποιηση του με πολλες καμπινες στα δυο ντεκ κατω απο το κυριως...

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραία ιδέα, Νιόνιο!
Γιώργο, εγώ θα του έβαζα και ένα δεύτερο μπαλκόνι, πιο κάτω.

----------


## Apostolos

Εχετε μανία με την "κουτοποίηση" των πλοίων!

----------


## FONIADAKIS

μπορει να θεωρηθει χαζη η ερωτηση μου ή να με κραξετε οτι το εχετε απαντησει νωριτερα, αλλα εγω( επειδη δεν εχω χρονο να ψαξω ολες τις σελιδες και τα ποστ) θα ρωτησω... υπαρχει καποιο προγραμμα που δημηουργητε ολα αυτα τα υπεροχα εργα?? κι αν ναι απο που μπορω να το βρω... και το προγραμμα σχεδιασμου και το προγραμμα επεξεργασιας εικονων ειναι φοβερα...οπως βεβαια και οι μετασκευες σας...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

IONIAN_STAR_metaskeui_2_m.jpg


Η προηγουμενη μετασκευη ηταν για χρηση στις γραμμες που βρισκεται ηδη ή για γραμμες των Κυκλαδων. Ειπα ομως να το Πρεβελοποιησω βαζοντας δυο ντεκ καμπινων εκει που βρισκοταν το ανω γκαραζ φορτηγων, οπως εγινε δηλαδη και στην Πρεβελαρα. Επισης οπως υπαρχει και στην γιαπωνεζα της αγονης γραμμης, το πρωτο ντεκ καμπινων θα εχει ενα εσωτερικο γκαραζ για ιχ και περιμετρικα του καμπινες, επομενως δεν θα φαινεται απ' εξω. Μετασκευη για πολλες γραμμες μεσης ή μεγαλης αποστασης, τα κρεβατια περιπου 400...


Μαρκο το βαπορι ειχε δυο μικρα μπαλκονακια στα πλωρια τελειωματα των πλαινων περατζαδων αλλα τα εκοψα γιατι πλεον δεν υπαρχουν περατζαδες, θα μπορουσα να τα κρατησω αλλα δεν μου ταιριαζαν πολυ γιατι ηταν μονο στις ακρες.Το "σκαλοπατι" μπροστα απο τη γεφυρα δεν ειναι προσβασιμο στον κοσμο...

Φωτογραφια: Νικος Γκ, marinetraffic

----------


## Apostolos

> Επισης οπως υπαρχει και στην γιαπωνεζα της αγονης γραμμης, το πρωτο ντεκ καμπινων θα εχει ενα εσωτερικο γκαραζ για ιχ και περιμετρικα του καμπινες, επομενως δεν θα φαινεται απ' εξω.


Α ωραία δηλαδή θα ντουμανιάζει ο τόπος, θα δακρύζουν τα μάτια, το πλήρωμα θα υποφέρει στις ώρες τις φόρτωσεις, οι επιβάτες θα βρίζουν και οι μηχανικοί δέν θα σου βάζουν φάνια γιατί απο την τόση μετασκευή δέν φτάνουν οι ηλεκτρομηχανές να δώσουν ισχύ σέ όλο αυτο το πλοίο που αρχικά φτιάχτηκε για πορθμιακή γραμμή...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Εχετε μανία με την "κουτοποίηση" των πλοίων!


Καμια μανια, απλα τα βαπορια συνηθως εχουν ενα ντεκ επιβατων που καταλαμβανει, ωντας χτισμενο, ολο το πλατος τους. Εδω ολο κι' ολο ενα ντεκ ειχε να μην ειναι πλατυ; Το απο κατω πλωριο σαλονι της πρωτης μετασκευης θα μπορουσε στα πλαγια να εχει περατζαδα αλλα περατζαδες δεν ξερω να φτιανχω καλα και δεν θα πετυχαινε, οποτε ειπα να κερδισουμε χωρους επιβατων με τον υπαρχοντα ογκο του βαποριου χωρις περισσοτερες επεκτασεις σε μηκος ή σε υψος.  

Τελος θεωρω πως καλο θα ηταν να σχολιαζεις καμια φορα και για καλο Αποστολε οχι μονο για παρατηρηση ή διαφωνια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Α ωραία δηλαδή θα ντουμανιάζει ο τόπος, θα δακρύζουν τα μάτια, το πλήρωμα θα υποφέρει στις ώρες τις φόρτωσεις, οι επιβάτες θα βρίζουν και οι μηχανικοί δέν θα σου βάζουν φάνια γιατί απο την τόση μετασκευή δέν φτάνουν οι ηλεκτρομηχανές να δώσουν ισχύ σέ όλο αυτο το πλοίο που αρχικά φτιάχτηκε για πορθμιακή γραμμή...


Απαντησα ηδη παραπανω χωρις να δω τη δευτερη απαντηση για τη δευτερη μετασκευη. Οταν ειναι να διαφωνησεις σου βγαινει πολυ φυσικο και με καπως αποτομο τροπο. Οταν κατι σου αρεσει δυσκολα γραφεις ενα μπραβο... Η μετασκευη του Πρεβελης μου αρεσει και ειπα να το Πρεβελοποιησω... 

Αν μου ελεγες. "Διονυση αυτη η μετασκευη μου αρεσει αλλα η αλλη δε μου αρεσει" δεν θα ειχα κανενα προβλημα . Ομως ρε Αποστολη 8/10 περιπτωσεις τα σχολια σου ειναι για παρατηρηση με υφος. Ακομα και εδω θα μπορουσες να διατυπωσεις διαφορετικα τη διαφωνια σου...

----------


## Apostolos

> αλλα περατζαδες δεν ξερω να φτιανχω καλα και δεν θα πετυχαινε


Αφήστε λίγο το ποντίκι και το PC και πιάστε μολύβι και χαρτί να σχεδιάσετε ένα πλοίο. Φάτε μερικές ώρες στο να προσπαθήσετε να φτιάξετε το πλοίο με το δικό σας στύλ και με αγάπη. Μετά ανεβάστε εδώ την προσπάθεια σας και ολοι θα πούμε τις εντυπώσεις μας...




> Τελος θεωρω πως καλο θα ηταν να σχολιαζεις καμια φορα και για καλο Αποστολε οχι μονο για παρατηρηση ή διαφωνια.


Ας μάθουμε ότι απο τις παρατηρήσεις μαθαίνουμε και οχι μόνο απο τα μπράβο και τα ευγε. Να μην βάζουμε τον εγωισμό μας μπροστά θεωρώντας τις παρατηρήσεις κάτι κακό εναντίων μας. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να βελτιωθούμε και οχι να προσπαθούμε να βρίσκουμε το εύκολο και το απλο γιατι στη ζωή μας θα γίνει βίωμα. Στην σημερινή δύσκολη εποχή η μετριότητα ειναι το χειρότερο προσόν... Δέν υπάρχει λόγος να βγάζουμε (και να ανεβάζουμε) πχ 100 φώτο μόνο και μόνο για να εισπράξουμε τα μπράβο των μέτριων αλλα να προσπαθούμε για την μία καλή η οποία θα μας δώσει τον έπαινο των άριστων...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Αφήστε λίγο το ποντίκι και το PC και πιάστε μολύβι και χαρτί να σχεδιάσετε ένα πλοίο. Φάτε μερικές ώρες στο να προσπαθήσετε να φτιάξετε το πλοίο με το δικό σας στύλ και με αγάπη. Μετά ανεβάστε εδώ την προσπάθεια σας και ολοι θα πούμε τις εντυπώσεις μας...


Διαφωνω με την παραπανω τοποθετηση γιατι εδω ειναι το θεμα των μετασκευων. Κατα βαση ο σκοπος μας ειναι πλοια που ειναι ηδη κατασκευασμενα να τα μετασκευαζουμε σε κατι, κατα τη γνωμη μας, καλυτερο απ' οτι ηταν πριν. Βεβαιως και παροτι κατα κυριο λογο εδω μπαινουν μετασκευες μπορει καποιος να βαλει και ενα σχεδιο αποκλειστικα δικο του αλλα στην περιπτωση μας δεν ισχυε κατι τετοιο. Το βαπορι ειναι ηδη κουτι απο μονο του και λιγα μπορουν να αλλαξουν. Αν καταφερνα να σχεδιασω ενα βαπορι εγω δεν θα ειχε καμια σχεση με το παραπανω...





> Ας μάθουμε ότι απο τις παρατηρήσεις μαθαίνουμε και οχι μόνο απο τα μπράβο και τα ευγε. Να μην βάζουμε τον εγωισμό μας μπροστά θεωρώντας τις παρατηρήσεις κάτι κακό εναντίων μας. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να βελτιωθούμε και οχι να προσπαθούμε να βρίσκουμε το εύκολο και το απλο γιατι στη ζωή μας θα γίνει βίωμα. Στην σημερινή δύσκολη εποχή η μετριότητα ειναι το χειρότερο προσόν... Δέν υπάρχει λόγος να βγάζουμε (και να ανεβάζουμε) πχ 100 φώτο μόνο και μόνο για να εισπράξουμε τα μπράβο των μέτριων αλλα να προσπαθούμε για την μία καλή η οποία θα μας δώσει τον έπαινο των άριστων...


Εδω διαφωνω ακομα περισσοτερο. Δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με την καλοπροαιρετη κριτικη, εχω προβλημα με την συχνη, αποτομη και με επικριτικο τροπο διατυπωμενη κριτικη. Οπως τονισα και παραπανω αν σε εβλεπα να εχεις κοντινο ποσοστο θετικων και αρνητικων σχολιων θα δεχομουν με χαρα την κριτικη σου. Ακομα δε, αν διατυπωνες την κριτικη σου ετσι ωστε να μην εχει υφος "ωραια πατατα εκανες", γιατι τετοιο εχει, παλι θα ηταν πιο αποδεκτη. Οτι ειπες παραπανω θα μπορουσες να το πεις, με μεγαλυτερη συναισθηματικη συμμετοχη και εμπλοκη με τον αλλο, περιπου ετσι. 

"Το βαπορι ετσι απεκτησε πολυ μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα επιβατων και κρεβατιων αλλα με τοσο περισσοτερο ηλεκτρικο φορτιο ισως θα εχει δυσκολια στον εξαερισμο του πανω γκαραζ ιχ, οποτε ειτε θα ηθελε κι'αλλες ηλεκτομηχανες ειτε θα ηθελε διαχωρισμο των καμπινων απο το γκαραζακι ωστε το γκαραζακι να εχει πλαινα ανοιγματα."

Αν επισης σε προηγουμενη μετασκευη ειτε αλλου παιδιου ειτε δικια μου σε εβλεπα να λες μπραβο πιο συχνα θα μου ηταν σαφεστατα πιο ευκολο να δεχτω την κριτικη σου. Ο εγωισμος μου μου επιβαλλει να μη δεχτω τον τροπο σου και τη συχνοτητα των αρνητικων σχολιων σου, δεν με τυφλωνει ωστε να μη δεχομαι αρνητικα σχολια ουτε αν αυτα προερχονται απο προσωπο που ειναι καλοπροαιρετο και λεει και κανα μπραβο...

----------


## Ilias 92

Πάντως σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ έτσι και τολμήσεις και γράψεις κάτι αντίθετο από την άποψη του αφεντικού σε πετάει έξω αμέσως, έτσι είναι οι δημοκρατικές συζητήσεις κύριοι, όχι εδώ μέσα που τολμάτε και διαφωνείται ντροπή σας!!! :Tears Of Joy:  :Fat: 
Για το πλοίο να πω ότι είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον βαπόρι αλλά μιας και δεν μου απάντησε κανείς στο θέμα του να ρωτήσω ποια είναι η ταχύτητα ξέρουμε και αν έχει κρεβάτια. 
Eίναι ότι πρέπει για Ρέθυμνο γκαραζάρα, πλατύ, καταπέλτες και πλώρη άψογα μετασκευασμένα και λειτουργικά , αλλά για αυτήν την μετασκευή Καπτεν Νιονιο το είχα σκεφτεί και το μισοέκανα αλλα δεν μου άρεσε, με κλείσιμο μέχρι και το πρώτο άνοιγμα του πάνω γκαράζ, δεν είναι ανάγκη 400 κρεβάτια αλλά και με 150-200 μια χαρά είναι και μην ξεχνάς ότι κρεβάτι και μηνιάτικο, το γκαράζ δεν το κόβεις έτσι πολύ και δίνεις λιγότερα στην μετασκευή. Ακόμα υπάρχει και χώρος στο πάνω κατάστρωμα να φτιάξεις αν δεν φτάνουν. O τυρογαλάς δεν έχει σινιάλα να βάλουμε στις πάντες??
Και μιας και ρώτησε ο φίλος πιο πάνω εγώ δουλεύω ζωγραφική και φωτοσοπ ( την σφραγιδούλα ) άλλοι φίλοι κάνουν επαγγελματικές δουλείες εδώ μέσα αλλά το παν είναι να βρεις την κατάλληλη φωτογραφία να μην έχει βάθος και παίζεις με τα χρώματα και με παράθυρα η τα τελειώματα του πλοίου δοκίμασε το θα σου αρέσει. 
Πείτε και σεις ρε παιδιά με τι δουλεύεται, Πως μπορώ να φορέσω τα σινιάλα πάνω σε ένα πλοίο να αλλάξω δηλαδή το χρώμα στο κήτος ή την τσιμινιέρα εύκολα, ακόμα πως μπορώ να στρίψω ένα κομμάτι της εικόνας ??

----------


## ιθακη

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα, δεν είμαστε ναυπηγοί να ξέρουμε ακριβώς τι χρειάζετε ένα καράβι κατά την μετασκευή του, απλά του κάνουμε ένα εξωτερικό κατά κύριο λόγο σουλούπομα για να αλλάξει λίγο όψη.... Τώρα στα εσωτερικά (γεννήτριες κ.α) ας κάνουν οι αρμόδιοι ότι θέλουν, αν ποτέ αποφάσιζαν να κάνουν κάποια τέτοια μετασκευή...

Στο θέμα μας τώρα... Νιόνιο, μου αρέσει πολί η ιδέα σου, αν και θα το ήθελα κάτι σαν πάντρεμα των δύο μετασκευών...

Δλδ κόψε το μισώ άνω γκαράζ, και κάνε δύο ντεκ επιβατών προς πλώρα.... Στο άνω ντεκ βάλε το σαλόνι (όπως έχεις στην πρώτη μετασκευή) και στο κάτω ντεκ βάλε καμπίνες...και στο μισό πίσω, που παραμένει για φορτηγά, άσε τα ανοίγματα για τους cambers, έτσι ώστε να μην ντουμανιάζει ο τόπος, να μην δακρύζουν τα μάτια, το πλήρωμα να μην υποφέρει στις ώρες τις φόρτωσεις, οι επιβάτες να μην βρίζουν και οι μηχανικοί ας αλλάξουν και δυο ηλεκτρομηχανές να δώσουν ισχύ σέ όλο αυτο το πλοίο που αρχικά φτιάχτηκε για πορθμιακή γραμμή, και να μην βάζουν φάνια ...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

IONIAN_STAR_metaskeui_3_m.jpg

Ετοιμη η μετασκευη σας κυριε...

----------


## ιθακη

very nice... i like it

----------


## ιθακη

και με αυτά και αυτά, αφού έχουμε βαλθεί και μετασκευάζουμε τα πλοία της Ζακύνθου, πάμε να δούμε δύο προσπάθειες "κουτοποίησης" του Α. Κάλβος (από φωτό μέλους του φόρουμ, που δεν θυμάμαι ποιός είναι, sorry)
DSC00241.JPG DSC00241a.jpg DSC00241a2.jpg

και άλλη μια προσπάθεια βελτίωσης της οπτικής του Σολωμός
DIONYSIOS_SOLOMOS.jpg DIONYSIOS_SOLOMOS 2.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παρα πολυ καλυτερος ο Σολωμος ενα ντεκ χαμηλοτερος και με σαφως περισσοτερους χωρους επιβατων... Μονο μια πλωρη του λειπει...

Ο Καλβος μου αρεσει στην τριτη, γιατι εχει επιτελους ενα κλειστο ντεκ επιβατων σχεδον ολοκληρο, δεν ειναι πλεον "πισωβαρος" οπτικα, διατηρει το πλωριο μπαλκονι και πλεον εχει και σκεπαστο εξωτερικο ντεκ στην πρυμη. Απλα οπως εχεις πει το βαπορι δυσκολα να μπορει να παρει επιπλεον βαρος απο το υπαρχον...

----------


## ithakos

Κύριοι και οι δυο κανατε ωραία και λεπτομερή δουλειά.. ....δωσατε πολυ ιδιαίτερες ιδέες και ίσως σε κάποιους της εταιρίας φανουν πολύ χρήσιμες.. .περιμένουμε και Άλλες τέτοιες μετασκευες.. ..

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πρώην FERRY AMAMI του 2006, ηρθε και αυτο στην Ελλάδα, μετά το πρώτο FERRY AMAMI (το γνωστό ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ...) 

Στη φωτογραφία μετασκευασμένο για τα ελληνικά νερά, για την AGOUDIMOS LINES: 

ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ΙΙΙ λοιπόν

Δρομολόγιο από Ραφηνα για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο στη θέση του ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α, και απογευματινό από Ραφήνα για Πάρο-Νάξο-Αμοργό !* 

FERRY_AMAMI 2.jpg FERRY_AMAMI - Αντίγραφο.jpg


*Αλλαγές: 

Όλο το βαπόρι "σηκώθηκε" ενα ντεκ
Το κρένι αφαιρέθηκε, η γέφυρα μετακινήθηκε μπροστά και χτίστηκε πλωριό μπαλκονάκι.
Κόπηκε στο πλάι σαν το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ και τοποθετήθηκαν σωστικές λέμβοι.... 
Και όχι μόνο....
*

----------


## ithakos

Γιώργο ζωγράφισες....πολύ ωραία ιδέα!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Πραγματικά μπράβο σου giorgos_249 πολύ καλοδουλεμένο. Έκανες και ντακ τέιλ  :Surprised:  
Μακάρι το βαπόρι να είχε αυτήν την τύχη.
Με τι το δούλεψες?

----------


## FONIADAKIS

ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΕΛΑΙΟΧΡΩΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ...ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ BLUE STAR

173555.jpg

THN ΦΩΤΟ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ CHIOSPORT. BLOGSPOT.COM

MIΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΑΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΙΔΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ...ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ??

----------


## giorgos_249

Ευχαριστω πολυ! Το βαπόρι το δούλεψα με τη ζωγραφική των windows μονο και τα εργαλεία της! Και βέβαια με υπομονή.....

----------


## FONIADAKIS

KAI MIAΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΚΗΣ ΤΩΝ WINDOWS ΙΔΟΥ ΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΜΑΣ... ΕΠΙΜΗΚΥΝΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΚΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΩΝ SUPERFAST VI...
ΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ...

superfast 6.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

KAI ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ:
ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΑΙΟΧΡΩΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ "ΚΑΛΒΟΣ" ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ...ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΨΗΛΩΣΑ ΕΝΑ DECK ΚΑΙ ΤΟ (ΠΛΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΩΡΙΟ ΚΑΘΡΕΠΤΗ) ΤΟ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑ... ΙΔΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

76813_110535299013699_5675100_n.jpg

ΠΗΓΗ: ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΤΟΥ "ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ" ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK




ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΟΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΤΟ BLUESTAR...


2e772a7a2db8e9e9968702a4954fad5b.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

σ'αυτο περιμενω πολυ κραξιμο...αλλα δεν πειραζει...

SKOPELITIS.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Αυτό έχει πλάκα...μοιάζει με τις υπερκατασκευες που κάνουν στα μικρά τουριστικά που πηγαίνουν τον κόσμο ημερήσιες κουαζιέρες και στοιβάζονται ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο και μετά βουτάνε στη θάλασσα με τη σειρά σαν τους πιγκουίνους!!!!.....πάντως ολες οι παραπάνω προτάσεις σου είναι υπέροχες και έξυπνες....σε ευχαριστούμε και που ξέρεις ίσως κάποια να υλοποιηθεί!!!

----------


## FONIADAKIS

ευχαριστω πολυ για τα θετικα σας σχολια...θα προσπαθησω να "πειραξω" καποια ακομα που εχω στο μυαλο μου και θα σας τα παραθεσω καποια στιγμη!!  :Smile:

----------


## ιθακη

Φίλε Foniadakis καλό είναι να προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε κάπια μετασκευή, αλλά καλό θα ήταν να προσπαθούμε να μιάζει ενιαίο κομμάτι και όχι σαν μια απλή επικόλληση....Κάθε προσπάθεια αξίζει και μια επιβράβευση, και μονο λόγο του κόπου που μας κόστησε, απλά προσπάθησε να εξελίξει τις τεχνικες σου για να γίνουν καλύτερα....

----------


## Apostolos

> σ'αυτο περιμενω πολυ κραξιμο...αλλα δεν πειραζει...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 135029



Μοιάζει με μετασκευασμένο ζωάδικο!!!

----------


## FONIADAKIS

> Φίλε Foniadakis καλό είναι να προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε κάπια μετασκευή, αλλά καλό θα ήταν να προσπαθούμε να μιάζει ενιαίο κομμάτι και όχι σαν μια απλή επικόλληση....Κάθε προσπάθεια αξίζει και μια επιβράβευση, και μονο λόγο του κόπου που μας κόστησε, απλά προσπάθησε να εξελίξει τις τεχνικες σου για να γίνουν καλύτερα....


με συγχωρητε...ειναι οι πρωτες μου αποπειρες οποτε δεν περιμενα και καλα αποτελεσματα...θα προσπαθησω περισσοτερο με τα επομενα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Proteus_metaskeui_3_m.jpg

Proteus_velaki.jpg


Παλαιοτερα που ειχα λιγοτερη εμπειρια στις μετασκευες ειχα φτιαξει μια προχειρη μετασκευη του Πρωτεα λεγοντας τις αλλαγες και ειχα τη χαρα να μου φτιαξουν δυο μετασκευες ο Καρολος και ο ιθακη. Με τη αβαρια που ετυχε στο φορουμ χαθηκε και ταυτοχρονα εχασα μερος του αρχειου μου οποτε ειπα να φτιαξω μια σχεδον ιδια, λιγο πιο αναλαφρη.

Λοιπον παμε να δουμε ποιος ειναι ο σκοπος της μετασκευης του φανταστικου μικρου σκαριου. Ο Πρωτεας δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα με τη εμφανιση του, κατ' εμε ειναι ενα λεβεντικο, χαμηλο, επιθετικο και πολυ ομορφο σκαρι, ενα κομματι μαλαμα. Ειδικα με τα ασπρα-μπλε σινιαλα της εταιρειας Τυρογαλα ηταν απιθανος. 

Το μονο που θα ηθελα ειναι να εχει πιο πολλα πλευρικα παραθυρα και ισως λιγο περισσοτερους εσωτερικους χωρους, ποσο μαλλον οταν εχει ηδη υπαρχοντες εσωτερικους χωρους που απλα δεν φαινονται απ' εξω και δεν εχουν παραθυρο... Καποιος μπορει να νομισει οτι το βαπορι εχει μονο ενα πλωριο σαλονακι αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι. Στη δευτερη φωτογραφια, που ειναι το βαπορι στην παρουσα μορφη του, εχω τονισει με κοκκινο βελος σε ποιο σημειο του βαποριου τελειωνουν οι εσωτερικοι χωροι του. 

Οπως ειναι προφανες το μεσαιο σαλονι (το λεμε και πρυμιο αλλα βρισκεται στη μεση) ειναι χτισμενο λιγο πιο μεσα απο το ολικο πλατος του πλοιου και βλεπει δεξια-αριστερα στους διαδρομους που το χωριζουν με τα τοιχωματα του βαποριου, ουσιαστικα ειναι τυφλο στις μπαντες και βλεπει τοιχο... Ειπα λοιπον οτι αυτο το σαλονι καλο θα ηταν να επεκταθει σε ολο το πλατος να ανοιχτουν παραθυρα και να επιμηκυνθει 10 περιπου μετρα προς τα πρυμα. Ετσι και αλλιως ακομα και ετσι μενει αρκετος σκεπαστος εξωτερικος χωρος στο πρωτο ντεκ, ενω το δευτερο ντεκ ειναι πραγματικη οαση για εμας που αγαπαμε τα καταστρωματα.

Για μενα με αυτον το τροπο το βαπορι αποκτα μια πιο "γεματη" "επιβατικα" εμφανιση, καλυτερη αναλογια εσωτερικων και εξωτερικων χωρων, πιο φωτεινους και βεβαια περισσοτερους εσωτερικους χωρους. Υπο την παρουσα μορφη του παιρνει το περιπου 220 ατομα στα δυο σαλονια ενω ετσι μαλλον θα φτανει στα 340. Μαζι με τα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα στο πρωτο και δευτερο ντεκ που ανετα παιρνουν αλλα 260 ατομα θα μπορουσε να εχει ενα πολυ καλο καλοκαιρινο πρωτοκολλο 600 επιβατων.  :Encouragement:

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Ναι αλλα δεν υπολογισες την σωσιβια λεμβο του πλοιου,και το καταστρωμα επιβιβασης του.Τοποθετησες παραθυρα μεχρι και το καταστρωμα επιβιβασης της λεμβου.Η λεμβος πως θα κατεβει?η επιβατες πως θα επιβιβαστουν σε αυτην?να υπολογιζουμε παντα και την ασφαλεια του πλοιου.οχι μονο σαλονια και προεκτασεις.να σκεφτομαστε και τα σωστικα μεσα του πλοιου που αν βρεθει το πλοιο και το καθε πλοιο σε κυνδινο να σκεφτομαστε την ασφαλεια τις ανθρωπινης ζωης στην θαλασσα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο σκοπος ειναι να αλλαξουμε γενικα τη μορφη του πλοιου, δεν ειναι να κανουμε αριστη απο πλευρας ασφαλειας ματασκευη. Το σκεφτηκα και το προσπαθησα για τη βαρκα να την υψωσω αλλα δεν μου βγηκαν καλα τα στηριγματα, ειναι δυσκολο. 

Επισης η πλωρια βαρκα ειναι και αυτη σαν "καθισμενη" πανω στο ντεκ απο μονης της και αν δεις στη δευτερη φωτογραφια που ειναι η παρουσα μορφη του βαποριου δεν εχει απο κατω της ανοιχτο ντεκ ωστε να επιβιβαζονται οι επιβατες, το ανοιγμα ειναι πιο πρυμα, αρα υπαρχει τροπος να επιβιβαστουν ακομα και ετσι εκτος αν το βαπορι ειναι εκτος κανονισμων...

----------


## ithakos

Μπράβο Διονύση...ωραία σκέψη και πολύ χρηστική για τον Πρωτέα...

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Πρεπει να ξερεις οτι σε ολα τα πλοια υπαρχει Ντεκ επιβιβασης για τις λεμβους.οπως και στον Πρωτεα υπαρχει.Μωλις γινετε η καθεραιση βαρκας ερχεται και ακουμπαει στα ζοναρια τις λεμβου ισα ισα στον ντεκ.αρα αυτο που λες οτι και λιγο δεξια να ειναι το ντεκ επιβιβασης θα μας πανε φυλακη.σε καμια περιπτωση λιγο αριστερα και λιγο δεξια.ολα ειναι μελετημενα απο την S.O.L.A.S αλλιως δεν θα ταξιδευε κανενα πλοιο αν ο ενας ηθελε το ντεκ επιβιβασης τις λεμβου λιγο δεξια η αριστερα για να εχει χωρο στα σαλονια.σε καμια περιπτωση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βρε ανθρωπε μου σε παρακαλω διαβασε καλα και καταλαβε τι λεω. Σου ειπα να δεις τη δευτερη φωτογραφια που το βαπορι ειναι στην κανονικη του μορφη χωρις να εχω κανει καμια αλλαγη. Η πλωρια βαρκα λοιπον ειναι "καθισμενη" στο ντεκ και στο απο κατω ντεκ δεν εχει ανοιγμα για να μπαινουν οι επιβατες, το ανοιγμα ειναι πιο πρυμα ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ, ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ. Επομενως η επιβιβαση στην πλωρια βαρκα γινεται απο το ντεκ που βρισκεται η βαρκα και οχι απο το απο κατω, αρα και η πρυμια βαρκα που πλεον αναγκαστικα (γιατι δε μπορουσα να σχεδιασω καλα στηριγματα) ειναι "καθισμενη" στο ντεκ αλλον δεν θα εχει προβλημα στην επιβιβαση παροτι στο απο κατω ντεκ δεν εχει ανοιγμα. Δεν μπορω να το γραψω πιο αναλυτικα!!!

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Ναι καταλαβα.αλλα η πλωρια βαρκα ειναι τυπου με το παλιο συστημα,με τα παλαγκα κατεβαινει,ενω η πρυμνια ειναι με καπονια βαρυτητος.κανε αυλακια να κατεβαινει η πρυμνια με ντεκ επιβιβασης οπως και πριν.γιατι η πλωρια δεν νομιζω να εχει τα κουραγια να κατεβαζουν 4 ατομα με τα χοινια 35 ατομα μεσα στην λεμβο.απλα λεω και την γνωμη μου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη δεν ειμαι ειδικος ουτε ο σκοπος μου ηταν να φτιαξω την τελεια αποεπιβιβαση στη βαρκα και επειδη εχουμε ξεφυγει απο το νοημα της μετασκευης καταληγω στα εξης. Το σαλονι μπορει να παραμεινει ως εχει και προτεινω δυο λυσεις. Η πρωτη ειναι να μπουν καπονια τα οποια θα ψηλωσουν τη θεση της βαρκα και η ειβιβαση θα γινεται απο το πανω ντεκ, το οποιο προσπαθησα αλλα δεν μου βγηκε οπως ειπα. Η δευτερη ειναι να της βαλουν μηχανισμο σαν της πλωριας αν ειναι δυνατον και να πεφτει κατευθειαν οντας "καθισμενη" στο ντεκ. Δεν ξερω ποια απο τις δυο ειναι εφικτη, παντως καποια απο τις δυο θα ειναι και αν δεν ειναι βαζουμε δυο MES στη θεση των δυο πρυμιων βαρκων και καθαρισαμε. Ας μιλησουμε τωρα για την ουσια της μετασκευης.

----------


## ιθακη

Λόγο του ότι έχουμε τελικά πολύ ειδικευμένο επιτελείο, που θέλει να εφαρμόζουμε κάθε σημείο στίξης του SOLAS, ορίστε το δύσκολο που τον φάγατε τον άνθρωπο... Η βάρκα πήγε 3 μέτρα παραπίσω ώστε να να γλυστράει στα στις παρωτίδες (ή πως στο καλό τις λένε) και να καταλήγει στο ντεκ επιβίβασης

Νιόνιο δικιά σου είναι η μετασκευή και είναι πολύ όμορφη

Me_barka_gia_to_pSOLAS.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Ας μιλησουμε τωρα για την ουσια της μετασκευης.


Διονύση εμένα μου αρέσουν οι μετασκευές σου πολύ. Σχεδόν πάντα κοιτάω την πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία για να δώ τις διαφορές όχι γιατι δεν είναι εμφανείς αλλά πάντα το αποτέλεσμα είναι απίστευτα αρμονικό καλύτερο απο την πραγματικότητα. (in my opinion)
Το λαμπάκι τελικά τι έγινε ?????  :Glee:

----------


## Ilias 92

Αν είναι να χαλάσουμε τις καρδιές μας για μια βάρκα ας του βάλουμε βαρελάκια βρε παιδιά!!  :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Διονύση εμένα μου αρέσουν οι μετασκευές σου πολύ. Σχεδόν πάντα κοιτάω την πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία για να δώ τις διαφορές όχι γιατι δεν είναι εμφανείς αλλά πάντα το αποτέλεσμα είναι απίστευτα αρμονικό καλύτερο απο την πραγματικότητα. (in my opinion)
> Το λαμπάκι τελικά τι έγινε ?????


Να 'σαι καλα Roci, με τιμας. Για το λαμπακι ζητω συγνωμη, ειχε σπασει απο ενα γλαρο αλλα δεν το ειδα... :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Τωρα ναι εγινε σωστα.και θα προτεινα αν γινεται να αφαιρεθει η πλωρια βαρκα που ειναι της παλαιας κατοχης,στην θεση της ενα Μ.E.S.απλα μια γνωμη λεω.

----------


## ιθακη

Άγιε Τζέρι, το MES δύσκολα μπορούμε να το προσθέσουμε, ας το κάνουν αν ποτέ αποφασισθεί οι αληθινοί ναυπηγοί.... Μην αγχώνεσαι, δεν παρεξηγούμε ποτέ κανέναν, απλά πρέπει να κοιτάμε το δάσος και όχι το δέντρο.... Σε όλες τις μετασκευές, εμείς οι μη γνώστες τις ναυπιγικής κοιτάμε το πως θα είναι το πλοίο ποιο όμορφο στο μάτι, τα υπόλοιπα τα ξέρουν τα ναυπηγία... (Πχ στις μετασκευές που έχω κάνει στο Κάλβος, μόνο ότυαν μου είπαν τι παίζει στα βάρυ, το κατάλαβα ότι δεν γίνονται, αλλά στο μάτι είναι ωραίες)

----------


## ithakos

Παιδιά άμα είναι πρόβλημα η βάρκα θα την ρυμουλκήσουμε από πίσω (πλάκα κάνω)........ειλικρινά Διονύση και Γιώργο δίνετε τον καλύτερο σας εαυτό και οι ιδέες σας μακάρι να ακουστούν από τις εταιρίες ...συννεχίστε δυναμικά!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Το Πρέβελης με τις τσιμινιέρες λίγο πιο πίσω και το τελευταίο ντεκ λίγο τραβηγμένο. 
Η πηγή φαίνεται.
prevelis keno.jpgprevelis modification 1.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Ηλία αυτή σου η μετασκευή δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τις προηγούμενες.... είναι πολύ καλύτερη

----------


## Ilias 92

Σε ευχαριστώ Ιθάκη με έχει πιάσει μια βαρεμάρα τώρα τελευταία και κάνω μικροδουλειές με ζωγραφική όχι πιο μεγαλα.
Η φωτό δεν ήταν καλή ήταν μικρή αλλά το έκανα για να δω αν είναι πιο αρμονικό και έτσι φαίνεται πως είναι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτη ειναι μα μετασκευη που δενει ομορφα και δεν φαινεται ευκολα οτι ειναι πειραγμενη, πολυ καλη. Εγω το προτιμω ως εχει αλλα δεν εχει σημασια αυτο.

----------


## FONIADAKIS

KAI IΔΟΥ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΑ ΕΡΓΑ ΜΟΥ... ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΛΑΒΑ ΥΠ'ΟΨΗΝ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΡΑΣΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ... 

SORRENTO.jpgEKATERINI_P.jpgPANAGIA_SKIADENI.jpg


ΠΗΓΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## Giannis G.

Το Παναγία Θαλασσινή πωλείτε στην Cyclades Lines και μετα απο μια μικρή μετασκευή εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Συρος-Τηνος-Μυκονος-Παρος-Ναξος-Ιος-Σαντορίνη..
Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει  :05.18 Flustered: 
Panagia Thalassini.JPG

----------


## ithakos

> KAI IΔΟΥ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΑ ΕΡΓΑ ΜΟΥ... ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΛΑΒΑ ΥΠ'ΟΨΗΝ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΡΑΣΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ... 
> 
> SORRENTO.jpgEKATERINI_P.jpgPANAGIA_SKIADENI.jpg
> 
> 
> ΠΗΓΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ


Αγαπητέ μου φίλε...τα σέβη μου...

----------


## Ilias 92

Αφού με παίδεψε 3 μέρες σας το παραδίδω….
Ο Διαγόρας με πρύμνη τύπου Ν. Μύκονος, μια προσπάθεια να ομορφύνει η Νο 2 πιο άσχημη πρύμνη της χώρας, μετά τον Έλυρο, χωρίς να μειώσω την παρούσα μεταφορική ικανότητα του πλοίου. Επίσης τα στρογγυλά φινιστρίνια  πήγαν στο άνω γκαράζ για μείωση φόρτου στις ηλεκτρομηχανές για τον εξαερισμό του.
diagoras metaskeyh 1c south ferries.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ομορφη προσπαθεια θεωρω πως του παει.

----------


## ithakos

Μπράβο φίλε μου...είναι πολύ έξυπνη ιδέα

----------


## P@vlos

Χαζεύοντας τα δυο μεγάλα Blue Star κάτι μου ξένιζε, κάτι θεωρούσα λάθος για το μέγεθός τους. Τελικά βρήκα ότι φταίει η κατ' εμέ κοντή τους τσιμινιέρα... Και πηγαίνοντας λίγο πιο βόρεια απο την χώρα κατασκευής τους έβαλα στο Blue Star 1 την πανέμορφη τσιμινιέρα του Ikarus Palace. Περιμένω την γνώμη σας  :Tears Of Joy:  Νομίζω του δίνει ένα παραπάνω κύρος!

DSC09919.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Χρειαζόταν νομίζω.. ..

----------


## Ilias 92

Αν επιτρέπεται Παύλο πως έβαψες την τσιμινιέρα…
Ωραίο βγήκε, αν μπορείς κατέβασε την λίγο πιο χαμηλά ή δώσε της λίγο όγκο στα πλάγια.

----------


## P@vlos

Ηλία, η τσιμινιέρα βάφτηκε κανονικά με χρώμα απο το πλοίο απο άλλη φωτογραφία, μετά σκουραινοντας το λίγο πέρασα τις σκιές για να φανεί σωστά ο όγκος και τελος το πέρασα τοπικά φιλτρο που το κάνει σαν φιλμ (βάζει κόκκο) ώστε να μην φαίνεται αφύσικο. Μετά την συμβουλή σου το έφερα λίγο πιο σωστά και έκοψα και το υπάρχον κατάρτι κρεμόντας την γιρλάντα στην τσιμινιέρα.
DSC09919_1.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Με ζωγραφική δλδ  ή με κάτι άλλο. Μπράβο σου πάντως γιατί εγώ δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω καθόλου φωτό που δεν είναι ίσιες 
Κάποτε οι δυο αυτές νορβηγικές τσιμινιέρες σχεδιάζονταν με φτερά αλλά μετά την <<κατακραυγή>> που προκλήθηκε τα φτερά αποσύρθηκαν.

----------


## P@vlos

Όχι ζωγραφική, τα κάνω με το Photoshop! (Αν το μάθεις κάνεις το 1/3 του χρόνου και με πολλά παραπάνω εργαλεία απο τα βασικά της ζωγραφικής)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

TAXIARCHIS_metaskeui_m.jpg

TAXIARCHIS 2 m.jpg


Αυτο το πλοιο παντα μου αρεσε. Ειναι αρχοντικο, εχει κατι το επιβλητικο, απ'οσο ξερω ειναι πολυ καλοταξιδο, για την μικρη ιπποδυναμη του εχει αξιοπρεπεστατη ταχυτητα, ενω με τις pitch προπελες του και τα δυο τιμονια του ενας πολυ γνωστος καπετανιος της ακτοπλοιας μας, εχει πει πως ειναι "ευλογημενο βαπορι στη μανουβρα". Σιγουρα δεν εννοουσε οτι ειναι και σβουρα αλλα οτι για το μεγεθος του ειναι πολυ καλο. 

Ο αγαπημενος και ταπεινος αυτος μικρος γιγαντας με το χτισιμο που εφαγε πριν ερθει στην χωρα μας ηταν ηδη ενα πολυ αρμονικο στο ματι βαπορι αλλα για μενα με μια μικρη επεκταση προς τα πρυμα και ενα "γεμισμα" του ανω γκαραζ φορτηγων θα γινοταν αψογος. Παμε να τα δουμε λοιπον πιο αναλυτικα...

Ο Ταξιαρχης εχει τρια ντεκ χωρων για επιβατες-πληρωμα αλλα τα δυο χαμηλα ντεκ δεν φτανουν μεχρι εκει που φαινεται οτι ειναι χτισμενο οπως βλεπεται στη δευτερη φωτογραφια που το βαπορι ειναι στην κανονικη του μορφη. Ουσιαστικα εκει που φαινονται πρυμα αυτα τα κατι σαν πιο μεγαλα παραθυρα, αναμεσα στα δυο χαμηλοτερα ντεκ, ειναι τα ανοιγματα του ανω γκαραζ φορτηγων το οποιο καταλαμβανει υψος δυο ντεκ επιβατων και ξεκινα ανοιχτο πρυμα συνεχιζοντας σκεπαστο και με τοιχωματα γυρω γυρω προς πλωρα.

Ειπα λοιπον να χτισω τα πλαινα τοιχωματα μεχρι πιο πρυμα, εως τα φουγαρα, και να αναδιαταξω τους χωρους... Συνεχιζοντας-χτιζοντας στο σκεπαστο ανω γκαραζ φορτηγων τα δυο ντεκ επιβατων που εχει ηδη πλωρα, εφτιαξα ενα σεβαστο σε μεγεθος πρωτο ντεκ κοινοχρηστων χωρων, και απο πανω δυο ντεκ καμπινων.

Με αυτες τις αλλαγες το βαπορι θα εχει περιπου 250 καμπινες και αν ειναι μοιρασμενες ισοποσα σε δικλινες και τετρακλινες τα κρεβατια θα φτασουν τα 750 ενω στο ντεκ κοινοχρηστων χωρων θα εχει περιπου 900 θεσεις εκ των οποιων καπου 200 θα ειναι self service... Αλλα 400 στα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα και το βαπορι πλεον ΕΧΕΙ ΧΩΡΟΥΣ με ενα ανετο καλοκαιρινο πρωτοκολλο 1800-1900 επιβατων.

Φωτογραφια: ZISSIS G, marinetraffic.com

----------


## ιθακη

Νιόνιο, σε έπιασε πάλι η καλλιτεχνική σου φλέβα, και πάλι τα κατάφερες πολύ ωραία... Βεβαια, αυτό που με χαλάει πάντα σε αυτό το καράβι, είναι η κακάσχημες βάρκες του... Εγώ θα ήθελα να τις αφαιρούσαμε τελείως, αλλά επειδή θα άρχιζε πάλι κουβέντα περί σωστικών, είπα να τις κοντίνο λίγο, και να τις αλλάξουμε και καμιά θέση

TAXIARCHIS_metaskeui_m.jpg

Α σου έκλεισα και ένα παράθυρο, έτσι μωρέ για να είμαι εντός SOLAS και να βάλω ένα MES.

Η μετασκευή είναι και πάλι δικιά σου.

----------


## Rocinante

Μπράβο και στους δύο !!!!!!!!! Πραγματικά αυτό το πλοίο μου αρέσει πολύ και δυστυχώς δεν μετασκευάστηκε για να αυξηθεί η χωρητικότητα και να γίνει ένας ανταγωνιστικός πρωταγωνιστής. Εξαιρετική η δουλειά σου Captain Nionios και το μόνο που μου χτύπαγε άσχημα ήταν οι βάρκες. Και ήλθε ο ιθάκη και έβαλε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους  :Fat:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ετσι ειναι αυτα αλληλοσυμπληρωση... Ευχαριστουμε μεγα Roci για τα τιμητικα και ομορφα λογια.

----------


## ithakos

Κύριοι επτανήσιοι τα σέβη μου.....αναμένω και άλλες μετασκευες να θαυμάσω!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

Roci, τελικά εμείς έχουμε τα ίδια γούστα.... Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια...

Άντε Νιόνιο, άδειασε την δεξαμενή να βάλουμε άλλο πλοίο για μετασκευή....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Kefalonia_metaskeui_m.jpg


Μα ηδη εχουμε ετοιμο το επομενο.


Λοιπον το αγαπημενο γιαπωνεζικο σκαρι των 20+ κομβων εχει υποστει τις εξης λιγες και απλες αλλαγες. Η μικρη περατζαδα στο κυριως ντεκ που ηταν πλωρα απο τα φουγαρα και το εκανε πιο "πισωβαρο" στο ματι πηρε δρομο και πλεον οι εσωτερικοι χωροι του κυριως ντεκ καταλαμβανουν παντου ολο το πλατος του πλοιου. Ετσι για τα γουστα μου εγινε πιο καλοζυγισμενο στο ματι ενω σε αυτο βοηθησε και η αλλαγη στα παραθυρα που πλεον παντου ειναι ιδια με του πλωριου σαλονιου ωστε να μην υπαρχει η ασυμμετρια με τα πρυμια που ηταν πολυ ψηλοτερα... Βαρκες δεν εχουμε, αλλα εχουμε τρια MES σε καθε πλευρα, τα δυο σχεδιασμενα στο κυριως ντεκ και το αλλο στην αλανα.


Θα ηθελα τη γνωμη των φιλων Επτανησιων.

----------


## ιθακη

Δεν με χαλάει που έκλεισες την αγαπημένη μου περατζάδα στην οποία έβγαινα για τσιγάρο, αλλά με χαλάει το κενό που άφησαν οι βάρκες.... Βάλε την άλλη με την επέκταση, ξέρεις εσύ...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Λεπτομερεια αυτη κατα την αποψη μου, μπροστα σε ολο το σουλουπι του πλοιου που εγινε πιο αρμονικο, υποκειμενικα παντα, δεν με πειραζει που επειδη εφυγαν οι βαρκες φαινεται το κενο κατω απο την τεντα... Την αλλη θα τη βαλω αλλη φορα αλλα πιο καλα μου αρεσει οπως ειναι παραπανω.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Kefalonia_metaskeui_2_m.jpg

Εδω για να εχεις τη μικρη περατζαδα σου ωστε να καπνιζεις... Απλα αυτη μεταφερθηκε πρυμα απο τα φουγαρα για να εχει "καλουμπα" το βαπορι απο τη μεση και πλωρα... Αυτη η μετασκευη δεν μου αρεσει πολυ αλλα αν το ειχαμε πρωτοδει ετσι ισως και να μας αρεσε πιο πολυ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Smyril_metaskeui_m.jpg

Smyril_metaskeui_2_m.jpg

Smyril_m.jpg


Χαζευοντας στο youtube και βλεποντας αυτο: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbueFXCsyD0 το φανταστικο βιντεο μπηκα στον πειρασμο να ψαξω μερικα παραπανω στοιχεια γι'αυτο το βαπορι με την πολυ ωραια πλωρη και την λειψη υπερκατασκευη... Ειδα λοιπον με μεγαλη χαρα οτι προκειται για ενα ισπανικης ναυπηγησης βαπορι του 2005 που συνδεει μεταξυ τους τα νησια Φεροε. Ιδιαιτερα ανθρωπινο με διαστασεις 138 x 22.7 x 5.6, εχει 540 γραμμικα μετρα και τελος το κυριοτερο. Εχει μολις 18000 ιππους με υπηρεσιακη ταχυτητα 21 κομβων διοτι το εχω δει στο marinetraffic να πηγαινει σταθερα 21+ οποτε μαλλον δεν ειναι η μεγιστη. 

Επειδη ομως ενα χαμηλο και πλωρατο βαπορι σαν και αυτο αδικειται απο την λειψη υπερκατασκευη του ειπα να του κανω μερικες προσθηκες που ελπιζω οτι το γεμισαν ομορφα στο ματι, δινοντας καλη επιβατικη χωριτηκοτητα. Η πρωτη μετασκευη ειναι πιο πολυ σαλοναδικη με πρωτοκολλο 2000 ατομων, με λιγες καμπινες και περιπου 100 κρεβατια, καταλληλη για Παροναξια και μεσες αποστασεις. Η δευτερη μετασκευη ειναι πιο πολυ καμπιναδικη με πρωτοκολλο 1700 ατομων, με ικανοποιητικη ποσοτητα καμπινων και περιπου 250 κρεβατια, καταλληλη για την πολυπαθη Ικαροσαμια, τα Δωδεκανησα και τη γραμμη Χιο-Μυτιληνη... Στην τριτη φωτογραφια ειναι το πλοιο στην κανονικη του μορφη.

Φιλοι ιθακη και Roci ειδικα απο εσας θελω τη γνωμη σας...

----------


## ιθακη

Πολύ ωραίες οι προσθήκες σου Νιονιέτο. Προτιμώ την πρώτη (ποιο σαλονάδικη μετασκευή) στην οποία θα μπορούσες να προσθέσεις καμπίνες πίσω από την γέφυρα μέχρι την τσιμινιέρα....

Εν το μεταξύ αυτό που με ψιλοχαλάει είναι η μεγάλη κλίση του καθρέπτη. Μήπως να την έκανες ποιο κάθετη????

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Με μερικες καμπινες πισω απο τη γεφυρα μαλλον θα εδενε αλλα το αφησα χαλαρο μαλλον γιατι φοβομουν μην κανω βλακια στην υλοποιηση. Αμα θες καν' το εσυ... Τον καθρεφτη ομως ας τον αφησουμε ως εχει, θα το αλλαξουμε τελειως το κακομοιρο.

----------


## ιθακη

To προτιμώ με τις καμπίνες πάνω

Smyril_metaskeui_m.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> To προτιμώ με τις καμπίνες πάνω
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 136269


Συμφωνω αλλα να ηταν μονο οι πρωτες εξι, δηλαδη τα πρωτα δωδεκα παραθυρα, δυο παραθυρα ανα καμπινα. Ετσι θα ηταν το τελειο για μενα...

----------


## ιθακη

Ναι αλλά η υπερκατασκευή των καμπινών για μένα πρέπει να μείνει εκεί ως έχει, αλλιώς το κενό καμπινών- τσιμινιέρας θα είναι πολύ παράταιρο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι ενωμενα δεν ειναι παρατερο, ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα του δινει πολυ συνεχομενο ογκο ψηλα και δεν τον θελει, ενω με τις εξι πρωτες θα ηταν μια χαρα.

----------


## ιθακη

εμένα και πάλι, αυτός ο ανεκμετάλλευτος κενός χώρος εκεί, δεν μου αρέσει

Smyril_metaskeui_m (1).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δικιο εχεις, αν ειναι να βαλουμε τοτε καλυτερα μεχρι πισω, αλλα τελικα συνολικα καλυτερο ειναι χωρις τιποτα, μονο γεφυρα, καμια προσθηκη, το ψηλωνει πολυ ετσι... Νομιζα οτι με λιγες καμπινες δεν θα το ψηλωνε τοσο αλλα και παλι το ψηλωνει...

----------


## ιθακη

Δεν με είπες ότι ήθελες να κοντίνει!!!!!!

Ορίστε, κόντινε κατά ένα ντεκ

Smyril_metaskeui_m (1).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οχι ωρε δεν ειπα να το χαμηλωσεις, ηδη το βαπορι ειναι χαμηλο, απλα εν τελει θα επρεπε να μεινει οπως ηταν χωρις καμπινες πισω απο τη γεφυρα ή αν οπωσδηποτε μπουν να ειναι πολλες. Δεν ειναι κακο ενα ντεκ χαμηλοτερο αλλα για ενα βαπορι 140 μετρων ισως ειναι πολυ χαμηλο...

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τη συμμετοχη κουρλε.

----------


## diomides

Παιδιά πολλά μπράβο, το επίπεδο έχει πιάσει ταβάνι! Αυτό δεν διακρίνεται μόνο από τα αποτελέσματα αλλά και από την ίδια την κουβέντα και τους προβληματισμούς που αναπτύσσετε μεταξύ σας!
Ελπίζω όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο να συμμετάσχω και γω..
Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Panagia_Hozoviotissa_BEN_BRUCE_metaskeui.jpg

Panagia_Hozoviotissa_BEN_BRUCE.jpg


Πριν λιγο εβαλε ο Ben Bruce στο θεμα του βαποριου μια ωραια φωτογραφια απολυτως καταλληλη για μετασκευη. Ειπα να το δουμε με πιο λογικη-μακρια πλωρη γιατι για μενα το εμφανισιακο κακο αυτο του βαποριου ηταν οτι ειχε πολυ μπροστα τα δυο ντεκ του, τα πηγα πισω γυρω στα 6-7 μετρα να ανασανει...

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Καταρχήν, θέλω να συγχαρώ για τις ωραίες μετασκευές που μας παρουσιάζουν τους Captain_Nionios και ιθακη. 

Επι του θέματος τώρα. Βρίσκω πολύ σωστή τη σκέψη να τραβηχτεί προς τα πίσω η γέφυρα του "Χοζοβιώτισσα". Με πιο μακρυά πλώρη το πλοίο φαίνεται να έχει "ανασάνει".  Για μένα, το ιδανικό θα ήταν η γέφυρα να ανέβαινε κατά ένα ντεκ, όπως είναι ο ¶νεμος (Παναγία Τήνου), ούτως ώστε να κερδίσει στο 2ο ντεκ μερικές  θέσεις που έχασε κατά το κόντεμα. 
Panagia_Hozoviotissa_BEN_BRUCE_metaskeui2.jpg
Τέλος, χθες το βράδυ καθώς κοιτούσα τις 2 εκδοχές του Smyril που μας παρουσίασε ο captain (προτιμώ περισσότερο την πρώτη έκδοση με τα σαλόνια) κάτι συνέχιζε να μη μου χτυπάει καλά στο μάτι. Παρότι αισθητικά το πλοίο δείχνει πιο ισορροπημένο από πριν. Έτσι μπήκα στον πειρασμό να τραβήξω πιο μπροστά τον καθρέφτη και τη γέφυρα και να κοντύνω την πολύ μεγάλη πλώρη του. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το παρακάτω. Έτσι, έλυσα και το θέμα τις καμπίνες πίσω από τη γέφυρα, καθώς το κενό που δημιουργήθηκε πίσω από τη γέφυρα μετά τη μετακίνησή της το γέμισα με καμπίνες + άλλο ένα μεγάλο σαλόνι που δημιουργήθηκε κάτω από τη γέφυρα. 
Smyril_metaskeui_m2.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιωργο θα ηθελα να σ'ευχαριστησω πολυ για τα ομορφα σχολια και τη συμμετοχη σου. Μπηκες στον κοπο να δημιουργησεις τη δικια σου εκδοχη και η δουλεια σου ειναι πολυ προσεγμενη και με ωραιες ιδεες, απλα ολα ειναι θεμα προσωπικου γουστου και εμενα μου αρεσουν πλοια που να εχουν μακρια πλωρη. Ειχα καημο να βρω ενα νεο πλοιο, πλην Αριαδνης, Σοφοκλη και Λευκων Ορεων, που να εχει εντονη πλωρη... 

Απ'οτι υπολογιζω, απο τα κεντρο του καθρεφτη η πλωρη εκτεινεται γυρω στα 32 μετρα δηλαδη το 23% του μηκους του πλοιου. Γενικα τα πλοια με εντονες πλωρες εχω δει οτι εχουν μηκος πλωρης μεταξυ 20-23% του συνολικου μηκους τους ενω απο 17-18% ειναι ικανοποιητικα τα πραγματα. Βεβαια τα παλια επειδη ειχαν πιο καθετους καθρεφτες η αποσταση που εκτεινοταν η πλωρη μπροστα απο τον καθρεφτη ηταν σχεδον ιση σε σχεση με τον αν τη μετρουσαμε απο τη γεφυρα, τωρα με τους εντονα κεκλειμενους καθρεφτες αν μετρησεις απο τη γεφυρα ειναι παραπανω... Το πλοιο αυτο αν μετρησουμε απο τον καθρεφτη ηδη ειναι στο ανω οριο του 23% οπως ειπα και αν μετρησουμε απο τη γεφυρα παει στο 25% που το θεωρω το μαξιμουμ. Ισως αν ηταν λιγο πιο μικρη δηλαδη, αν απο τον καθρεφτη ηταν στο 20% και απο τη γεφυρα στο 22% να ηταν πιο καλο αλλα στην δικια σου εκδοχη ειναι λιγοτερο απο αυτο. Αποψη μου ειναι οτι αφου βρηκα ενα πλοιο που να εχει πλωρη ας την αφησω ως εχει και ας ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενη προς το ανω ακρο οπως σωστα λες.

Οσα γραφω στην παραπανω παραγραφο ειναι καθαρα προσωπικα γουστα, απλα τα εκφραζω για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω. 

Η πλωρη του βαποριου ειναι κλειστη απο πανω και μαλιστα εχει και κατι σαν κυματοθραυστη οπως βλεπουμε εδω http://photos3.marinetraffic.com/ais...1515&size=full ενω καταλαβαινουμε γιατι ειναι τοσο μακρια και τοσο προστατευμενη οταν δουμε αυτο το βιντεο απο το πλωριο σαλονι... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODEYNRa7Oc4

Ελπιζω να μην σε κουρασα.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια! Οι επιπλέον γνώσεις πάντα είναι ευπρόσδεκτες και δεν κουράζουν. Προσωπικά δεν είμαι λάτρης των μπαουλόπλοιων και γενικότερα των υπερβολικά χτισμένων πλοίων. Στην περίπτωση αυτή βέβαια δε μου καθόταν καλά η πλώρη του και είπα να το μπαουλοποιήσω λίγο  :Cocksure:   :Cocksure:   Απ' ότι  είδα στο βίντεο, είναι πολύ λογικό που έχει σχεδιαστεί καθ' αυτόν τον τρόπο.

----------


## ιθακη

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε



> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 136333
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 136332
> 
> 
> Πριν λιγο εβαλε ο Ben Bruce στο θεμα του βαποριου μια ωραια φωτογραφια απολυτως καταλληλη για μετασκευη. Ειπα να το δουμε με πιο λογικη-μακρια πλωρη γιατι για μενα το εμφανισιακο κακο αυτο του βαποριου ηταν οτι ειχε πολυ μπροστα τα δυο ντεκ του, τα πηγα πισω γυρω στα 6-7 μετρα να ανασανει...


Νιονιέτο, το πλοίο αυτή την στιγμή είναι ταμάμ, για τα γούστα μου... Δένει πολύ αρμονικά, και από τράτα που μου θύμιζε, τώρα μου κάνει ποιο πολύ για βαπόρι 

Συνονόματε φίλε Γιώργο



> Καταρχήν, θέλω να συγχαρώ για τις ωραίες μετασκευές που μας παρουσιάζουν τους Captain_Nionios και ιθακη. 
> 
> Επι του θέματος τώρα. Βρίσκω πολύ σωστή τη σκέψη να τραβηχτεί προς τα πίσω η γέφυρα του "Χοζοβιώτισσα". Με πιο μακρυά πλώρη το πλοίο φαίνεται να έχει "ανασάνει".  Για μένα, το ιδανικό θα ήταν η γέφυρα να ανέβαινε κατά ένα ντεκ, όπως είναι ο ¶νεμος (Παναγία Τήνου), ούτως ώστε να κερδίσει στο 2ο ντεκ μερικές  θέσεις που έχασε κατά το κόντεμα. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 136345
> Τέλος, χθες το βράδυ καθώς κοιτούσα τις 2 εκδοχές του Smyril που μας παρουσίασε ο captain (προτιμώ περισσότερο την πρώτη έκδοση με τα σαλόνια) κάτι συνέχιζε να μη μου χτυπάει καλά στο μάτι. Παρότι αισθητικά το πλοίο δείχνει πιο ισορροπημένο από πριν. Έτσι μπήκα στον πειρασμό να τραβήξω πιο μπροστά τον καθρέφτη και τη γέφυρα και να κοντύνω την πολύ μεγάλη πλώρη του. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το παρακάτω. Έτσι, έλυσα και το θέμα τις καμπίνες πίσω από τη γέφυρα, καθώς το κενό που δημιουργήθηκε πίσω από τη γέφυρα μετά τη μετακίνησή της το γέμισα με καμπίνες + άλλο ένα μεγάλο σαλόνι που δημιουργήθηκε κάτω από τη γέφυρα. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 136340


Πολύ καλή η ανύψωση της γέφυρας στο Αργοστόλι, αλλά θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να γέμιζες το κενό μέχρι τις τζιμινιέρες με προέκταση του σαλονιού.
Όσο για το smyril, δεν μπορώ να πώ τίποτα... το πλοίο μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ έτσι... γενικότερα οι πολύ μακριές, κυρτές πλώρες με ψιλόχαλάνε (γιατί μου θυμίζουν monohull στυλ Παναγιά θαλασσινή) με εξαίρεση το Αριάδνη...

Μπράβο και στους δύο σας

----------


## GiorgosVitz

> Συνονόματε φίλε Γιώργο
> 
> 
> Πολύ καλή η ανύψωση της γέφυρας στο Αργοστόλι, αλλά θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να γέμιζες το κενό μέχρι τις τζιμινιέρες με προέκταση του σαλονιού.
> Όσο για το smyril, δεν μπορώ να πώ τίποτα... το πλοίο μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ έτσι... γενικότερα οι πολύ μακριές, κυρτές πλώρες με ψιλόχαλάνε (γιατί μου θυμίζουν monohull στυλ Παναγιά θαλασσινή) με εξαίρεση το Αριάδνη...


Έκανα μια προσπάθεια και το γέμισα το κενό. Αναγκάστηκα, όμως να καταργήσω τη βάρκα και στη θέση της έβαλα MES, για να πληρούμε και τους κανόνες ασφαλείας.  :Cocksure:   :Cocksure: 
Panagia_Hozoviotissa_BEN_BRUCE_metaskeui2.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Ωραίος ο Γιώργος...

Παρε το και με την βάρκα στο κατάστρωμα, για να διατηρήσει την κλασσική του γραμμή

Panagia_Hozoviotissa_BEN_BRUCE_metaskeui2.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν και με τη γεφυρα στο κατω ντεκ ειναι πιο "πολεμικο" για τα γουστα μου, οι μετασκευες σας ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφες και προσεγμενες. Οντως φερνει πολυ στο Λημνακι.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η ΝΕΛ ναύλωσε το Αικατερίνη Π για τη γραμμή Ραφήνα - Μεστά- Σίγρι ! Ας δούμε το πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της !* 

IMGP1894  2.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιο, πολυ ωραιο. Αν του εκοβαν τα τοσο μεγαλα μαγουλα θα ηταν πολυ πολυ καλυτερο εμφανισιακα...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και η αντίστροφη διαδικασία, ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ με τα σινιάλα του Παναγιωτάκη ! Η αυθεντική φωτογραφία δεν είναι δική μου....*

theofilos - Αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Προσκυνω!!! Κανε το Ionian Sky σε χρωματα ΝΕΛ..κατι που ισως να βλεπαμε η ισως να δουμε!!

----------


## Karolos

karolos_0200.jpg Κάτι φίμες υπάρχουν....λέτε να το δούμε και αυτό ;;;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου Καρολε. Εισαι καλιτεχνης, τα σινιαλα ειναι σαν αληθινα και της πανε...

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Από καραβολατρικής άποψης θα ήταν ωραίο να γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο. Εννοείται ότι το βάψιμο φαίνεται σαν αληθινό.

----------


## gnikles

Καλά δεν παίζεστε με τίποτα μπράβο σε όλους!!!

----------


## ιθακη

κύριε gnikles, δεν θα κάνετε κι εσείς μια προσπάθεια????

----------


## Ilias 92

Αφού το Μαρμάρι άρεσε τόσο πολύ και εμπνευσμένος από την Nελοποίηση του Γιώργου, το Αικατερίνη Π με γαλάζια φορεσιά. :Tears Of Joy: 
ekaterini p galazio.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> κύριε gnikles, δεν θα κάνετε κι εσείς μια προσπάθεια????


Θα έρθει η ώρα!!!

----------


## ιθακη

Επειδή το ζητήσαν οι καλοί μου φίλοι στο θέμα του πλοίου




> Δηλαδή μιλάμε για μια μετασκευή τύπου Κάλβος....
> Θα παρακαλούσα τους κυρίους Διονύση και Γιώργο που είναι άριστοι στις μετασκευές να μας προτείνουν τρόπους στο θέμα των μετασκευών...





> Ειχαμε προτεινει καποτε, αλλα εχει χαθει...



Ορίστε οι μετασκευές που είχαμε κάνει με τον Νιόνιο στο Ελύτης

P1250521oelytis_213718112009.jpg P1250521oelytis_213718120092.jpg P1250521oelytis_2137181120092.jpg

Διονύσιε σε παρακαλώ ανάλαβε την ανάλυση των άνωθεν μετασκευών 

photo από την Galery και ανοίκει στον Leo

----------


## Agrino

Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν το ανεβάζω στο σωστό θέμα, ορίστε ένα σχέδιο με το οποίο παίζω τον τελευταίο καιρό.
render 6-1.jpg

Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.  :Smile:

----------


## ithakos

Κύριοι τα σέβη μου...υποκλίνομαι.....

----------


## proussos

> Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν το ανεβάζω στο σωστό θέμα, ορίστε ένα σχέδιο με το οποίο παίζω τον τελευταίο καιρό.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137540
> 
> Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.


*Που ήσουν τότε που οι Ελληνικές εταιρείες ναυπηγούσαν θαύματα και "θαύματα" ?
Εξαιρετική σύλληψη , εξαιρετική απεικόνιση...
Μια συμβουλή...στείλε την ιδέα σου σε ξένες ναυτιλιακές , υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν project που τρέχουν !
*

----------


## iclink

Μπραβο Agrino!

----------


## opelmanos

Ποιός μπορεί να μου φτιάξει το Θεόφιλο βαμμενο ελατί χρώμα(οπου μπλέ)??

----------


## giorgos_249

*SILVER PRINCESS, το εξαιρετικό ιαπωνικό φέρρυ των 135 μέτρων, ότι πρέπει για τις Κυκλάδες, βαμμένο με τα χρώματα της GOLDEN STAR FERRIES, με μια ελαφρά μετασκευή....*

silverferry_silverqueen_080506_1.jpg silverferry_silverqueen_080506_1 - Αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

> *SILVER PRINCESS, το εξαιρετικό ιαπωνικό φέρρυ των 135 μέτρων, ότι πρέπει για τις Κυκλάδες, βαμμένο με τα χρώματα της GOLDEN STAR FERRIES, με μια ελαφρά μετασκευή....*
> 
> silverferry_silverqueen_080506_1.jpg silverferry_silverqueen_080506_1 - Αντίγραφο.jpg


τα σεβη μου!! υπεροχο!! ενα υβριδιο Θεολογου και Νεφελης με λιγο απο Αδριατικη!  :Very Happy:

----------


## gnikles

> Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν το ανεβάζω στο σωστό θέμα, ορίστε ένα σχέδιο με το οποίο παίζω τον τελευταίο καιρό.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137540
> 
> Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.


¶ψογος!!!!

----------


## Karolos

> *SILVER PRINCESS, το εξαιρετικό ιαπωνικό φέρρυ των 135 μέτρων, ότι πρέπει για τις Κυκλάδες, βαμμένο με τα χρώματα της GOLDEN STAR FERRIES, με μια ελαφρά μετασκευή....*
> 
> silverferry_silverqueen_080506_1.jpg silverferry_silverqueen_080506_1 - Αντίγραφο.jpg



Kαι μιά 'αλλη εκδοχή, προσθέτω στην καταπληκτική μετασκευή που έκανες.Coldenferry.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν το ανεβάζω στο σωστό θέμα, ορίστε ένα σχέδιο με το οποίο παίζω τον τελευταίο καιρό.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137540
> 
> Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.


Εξαιρετικός :Cheerful:

----------


## Ilias 92

Πηραμε φωτια σημερα!!! 
Μπραβο σε ολους!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν το ανεβάζω στο σωστό θέμα, ορίστε ένα σχέδιο με το οποίο παίζω τον τελευταίο καιρό.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137540
> 
> Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.


Πριν σχολιασω τις εξαιρετικες μετασκευες της Golden Star και πριν περιγραψω τη μετασκευη του Οδυσσεα Ελυτη δικαιωματικα θελω να σχοιασω την παραπανω εξαιρετη δημιουργια.

Φιλε Agrino η ιδεα σου ειναι εξαιρετικη, πολυ πρωτοτυπη και επιτελους ενα νεοτευκτο με πλωρη. Απ' οτι μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι ενα πλοιο γυρω στα 200 μετρα με δυο γκαραζ φορτηγων εκ τω οποιων το ανω εχει στο πλωριο τελειωμα του γινει δυο ντεκ καμπινων. Κατοπιν στο πανω εχουμε κοινοχρηστους χωρους, πιο πανω καμπινες και κοινοχρηστους και στο ντεκ τις γεφυρα καμπινες και ελαχιστους κοινοχρηστους.

Το πλοιο ειναι δυναμικο, ομορφο και πολυ πρωτοτυπο και αν μου επιτρεπεις στο ματι μονο δυο πραγματακια με χαλανε. Το χτισιμο με τις πολλες καμπινες πανω απο τη γεφυρα και η υπερκατασκευη-πλωρια συνεχεια της τσιμινιερας... Πολυ ωραια ειναι η ιδεα για μια αιθουσα γυρω απο το φουγαρο στο ιδιο ντεκ αλλα την υπερκατασκευη που συνεχιζει πλωρα απο το φουγαρο και βεβαια τις καμπινες θα τις ξυλωνα. Μπορει να κανω βλακεια που τα λεω αυτα ενω εχεις κανει μια εξαιρετικη προσπαθεια αλλα ειλικρινα για μενα το βαπορι θα εδειχνε εξαιρετικα αν δεν ειχε τα παραπανω...

Μπραβο και παλι!!!

----------


## Agrino

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια, πραγματικά με τιμούν. Σας ευχαριστώ επίσης για όλο το αξιόλογο υλικό που έχετε προσφέρει σε αυτό το θέμα.

Proussos ας πάρω πρώτα το πτυχίο μου, και σκοπεύω αυτό που λες να γίνει κατά κάποιον τρόπο η ζωή μου.  :Smile: 

Captain Nionios, ευχαριστώ τόσο για τα τιμητικά λόγια, όσο και για τις παρατηρήσεις σου (στις οποίες συμφωνώ, και μπορώ αν θες να σου προσθέσω και άλλα σημεία του σχεδίου τα οποία δεν μου κάθονται και μένα τέλεια).

Κατ' αρχήν έπεσες μέσα στην πρόβλεψή σου για την διαμόρφωση και το μέγεθος του πλοίου. Οι διαστάσεις του είναι 208 μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων και 26 πλάτος στην ίσαλο. 

Τώρα, ο λόγος για τον οποίο τράβηξα τις καμπίνες ένα ντεκ πάνω από την γέφυρα και μέχρι τον καθρέφτη, είναι διότι ήθελα αφ' ενός να επιτύχω όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο αριθμό κρεβατιών (έχει γύρω στα 1000 κρεβάτια σε αυτή την μορφή), μιας και προς πρύμα έχει κυρίως κοινόχρηστους χώρους, και αφ' ετέρου να επιτρέψω την πρόσβαση στους επιβάτες μέχρι τον καθρέφτη στο τελευταίο ντεκ. Τώρα, επειδή έδωσα μεγάλη έκταση του τελευταίου ντεκ στους επιβάτες με την μορφή περατζάδων και χώρου πισίνας κτλ, σκέφτηκα ότι κάπου εκεί πάνω θα πρέπει να μπουν και διάφορες μηχανολογοηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις (όπως πχ ο ιστός με τα συστήματα εντοπισμού και ραντάρ, το οποίο είναι κάτι που λείπει από το σχέδιο), εξού και το χτισμένο κομμάτι εκεί. Και για να σβήσουν οι γραμμές του πλοίου ομαλά προς πρύμα, κατέβασα την μορφή σταδιακά 2 ντεκ, χαμηλώνοντας και την τσιμινιέρα ώστε να μην φτάσει σε μεγάλο ύψος, άλλωστε το πλοίο είναι ήδη αρκετά (έως πολύ) χτισμένο. Ο χώρος που αναφέρεις πλώρα του φουγάρου έχει αεροπορικά καθίσματα.

(Έχω κάνει και ένα 3D με τις διορθώσεις που αναφέρεις, αλλά δεν το έχω ακόμα αναλύσει συνθετικά στο εσωτερικό. Αν και εκείνο θα έχει ακόμα μικρότερο αριθμό κρεβατιών, μιας και η διαμόρφωση των ντεκ του φέρνει αρκετά στα Superfast ΧΙ-ΧΙΙ, σαφείς οι επιρροές.  :Wink:  )

----------


## sylver23

> Το χτισιμο με τις πολλες καμπινες πανω απο τη γεφυρα και η υπερκατασκευη-πλωρια συνεχεια της τσιμινιερας... Πολυ ωραια ειναι η ιδεα για μια αιθουσα γυρω απο το φουγαρο στο ιδιο ντεκ αλλα την υπερκατασκευη που συνεχιζει πλωρα απο το φουγαρο και βεβαια τις καμπινες θα τις ξυλωνα. Μπορει να κανω βλακεια που τα λεω αυτα ενω εχεις κανει μια εξαιρετικη προσπαθεια αλλα ειλικρινα για μενα το βαπορι θα εδειχνε εξαιρετικα αν δεν ειχε τα παραπανω...
> 
> Μπραβο και παλι!!!


Νομίζω Διονύση ότι στο παραπάνω σχέδιο ένα από τα ''ατού'' είναι ακριβώς αυτό που θα αφαιρούσες.
Οι καμπύλες της υπερκατασκευής το τελείωμα τους και το δέσιμο με τη τσιμινιέρα είναι υπέροχες/ο. Αλλιώς θα ήταν μια ακόμα τσιμινιέρα

Πολλά μπράβο στον agrino!!

----------


## ithakos

Δώστε παιδιά δώστε!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γουστα ειναι αυτα Συλβεστρο... Για μενα οσο και καλοσχεδιασμενες να ειναι, που ειναι, δινουν ογκο πανω απο τη γεφυρα και μαλιστα σε αρκετη εκταση σε ενα πλοιο που εχει δυναμισμο, ομορφια και δεν ειναι καθολου μπαουλο οποτε κατ'εμε δεν του ταιριαζουν. Εγω θα κρατουσα μονο την αιθουσα χαμηλα γυρω απο το φουγαρο που εχει ηδη τα στρογγυλα παραθυρα. Ας το βλεπαμε ετσι και ας το κριναμε.

Φιλε Agrino η αιθουσα αεροπορικων εννοεις οτι βρισκεται στη βαση του φουγαρου και εχει τα στρογυλλα παραθυρα ή εννοεις οτι ειναι χωρις παραθυρα και βρισκεται στην πλωρια συνεχεια-υπερκατασκευη του φουγαρου, που ειναι ψηλη; Εγω νομιζα οτι ειναι μονο τα παραθυρα που βλεπουμε γυρω απο το φουγαρο.

Παντως αν μπορουσες να αφησεις την κοντρα γεφυρα προσβασιμη ως ανοιχτο καταστρωμα θα ηταν θαυμα.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Ποιός μπορεί να μου φτιάξει το Θεόφιλο βαμμενο ελατί χρώμα(οπου μπλέ)??


Έτοιμο το πασάλειμμα εεε .. η παραγγελιά Μάνο.
theofilos green.jpgtheofilos red.jpgtheofilos galazio.jpgtheofilos brown.jpg
Και η ορίτζιναλ πηγή:THEOFILOS.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Σε ευχαριστώ ρε φίλε αλλά το ήθελα πιο κυπαρισί δηλ πιο σκουρο πρασινο..καντο μια αν σου είναι εύκολο και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## P@vlos

> Σε ευχαριστώ ρε φίλε αλλά το ήθελα πιο κυπαρισί δηλ πιο σκουρο πρασινο..καντο μια αν σου είναι εύκολο και πάλι ευχαριστώ


Κάτι τέτοιο φίλε μου?

theofilos_elato.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

ενα τονο πιο σκούρο και εισαι μεσα :Cocksure:

----------


## P@vlos

theofilos_elato2.jpg

Ετοιμος! Καλοφάγωτο.... εμμμ... καλοβύθιστο... εεε... Καλη απόλαυση τελοσπάντων  :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου να σαι παντα καλά  :Cocksure:

----------


## Agrino

> Γουστα ειναι αυτα Συλβεστρο... Για μενα οσο και καλοσχεδιασμενες να ειναι, που ειναι, δινουν ογκο πανω απο τη γεφυρα και μαλιστα σε αρκετη εκταση σε ενα πλοιο που εχει δυναμισμο, ομορφια και δεν ειναι καθολου μπαουλο οποτε κατ'εμε δεν του ταιριαζουν. Εγω θα κρατουσα μονο την αιθουσα χαμηλα γυρω απο το φουγαρο που εχει ηδη τα στρογγυλα παραθυρα. Ας το βλεπαμε ετσι και ας το κριναμε.
> 
> Φιλε Agrino η αιθουσα αεροπορικων εννοεις οτι βρισκεται στη βαση του φουγαρου και εχει τα στρογυλλα παραθυρα ή εννοεις οτι ειναι χωρις παραθυρα και βρισκεται στην πλωρια συνεχεια-υπερκατασκευη του φουγαρου, που ειναι ψηλη; Εγω νομιζα οτι ειναι μονο τα παραθυρα που βλεπουμε γυρω απο το φουγαρο.
> 
> Παντως αν μπορουσες να αφησεις την κοντρα γεφυρα προσβασιμη ως ανοιχτο καταστρωμα θα ηταν θαυμα.


Την αίθουσα με τα μεγάλα στρογγυλά ανοίγματα εννοώ στην βάση του φουγάρου. Ο κλειστός χώρος μπροστά από το φουγάρο που ψηλώνει είναι ο χώρος για τις μηχανολογικές εγκαταστάσεις ή και χώρους αποθήκευσης που πιθανόν να χρειάζεται σε εκείνο το σημείο. Την κόντρα γέφυρα μπορούσα να την κάνω προσβάσιμη (με λίγο παιχνίδι με τις λουξ καμπίνες που βλέπουν στον καθρέφτη για να δημιουργηθεί δίοδος), αλλά επέλεξα να μην το κάνω, και για να μην ενοχλείται το πλήρωμα που εργάζεται σε αυτή από θορύβους όπως το περπάτημα πχ, αλλά και για να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μπουν εκεί εγκαταστάσεις πλοήγησης. Υπάρχει άλλωστε και το ανοιχτό ντεκ ακριβώς πιο πάνω.  :Wink: 

ps Μου βάλατε ιδέες για περαιτέρω επεξεργασία..

----------


## leonidas

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!!
Οδυσσέας Ελύτης....  :Fat: 

669882 - Αντίγραφο copy.jpg

original φοτο

----------


## gnikles

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!!
> Οδυσσέας Ελύτης.... 
> 
> 669882 - Αντίγραφο copy.jpg
> 
> original φοτο


Μπράβο Λεωνίδα!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!!
> Οδυσσέας Ελύτης.... 
> 
> 669882 - Αντίγραφο copy.jpg
> 
> original φοτο


P1250521oelytis_213718120092.jpg

Επειδη εκανε αυτην την εξαιρετικη δημιουργια ο Agrino και επρεπε να προηγηθει, δεν σχολιασα τις μετασκευες του Ελυτη που παλια ειχαμε κανει με το Γιωργο και ειδικα τη μεσαια, οποτε θα το κανω τωρα και για του Λεωνιδα και για τη δικιας μας. Δηλαδη τη μια που μου αρεσει περισσοτερο.

Εκανα μια μονο μικρη αλλαγη προσθετοντας αλλα δυο παραθυρα στο κυριως ντεκ πισω απο την τσιμινιερα κανοντας τα τρια.

Η μετασκευη εχεις ως εξης. Στο πρωτο ντεκ πανω απο το κυριως γκαραζ το βαπορι εχει απο πρυμα εως τη μεση ανω γκαραζ ιχ, στη συνεχεια καμπινες, περιπου 36 κρεβατια για πληρωμα (σε δικλινες) και 40 (σε τετρακλινες) για επιβατες και τελος ενα μεγαλο πλωριο σαλονι για επιβατες. Στο δευτερο ντεκ πρυμα εχει εξωτερικο χωρο, εσωτερικα στον αλλουε εχει καμπινες με περιπου 48 κρεβατια (σε τετρακλινες) και απο εκει και πλωρα κοινοχρηστους χωρους. Στο ντεκ της γεφυρα καμπινες αξιωματικων και απο πανω ενα σαλονακι αλα Λατω το οποιο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο. 

Αυτη η μετασκευη εγινε ετσι ωστε να αλλαξει καποια στοιχεια που στον Κοραη δεν δειχνουν ωραια στο ματι, παντα υποκειμενικα ετσι. Το βαπορι διατηρει την γεφυρα και την πλωρη ως εχουν, μενει ενα παραδοσιακο γιαπωνεζικο "τιμιο" σκαρι και δεν μπασταρδευει. Δευτερον το βαπορι εχει συμμετρικα και μεγαλα παραθυρα παντου και αυτα δεν διαφερουν απο ντεκ σε ντεκ και μαλιστα πολυ, οπως ο Κοραης που στο πρωτο ντεκ εχει πρυμα κατι τεραστια και στο δευτερο μονο μικρα. Τριτον το βαπορι εχεις τους χωρους πλωρα και "σβηνει" προς πρυμα κατι που συνηθως παει στα βαπορια, δεν εχει "ογκο" στην πρυμη οπως ο Κοραης με τα μεγαλα παραθυρα του πρωτου ντεκ...

Απ' οτι βλεπω ο Λεωνιδας εχει κανει μια παρομοια και πολυ προσεγμενη μετασκευη με εξαιρετικα σχεδιασμενα τα σινιαλα και το ονομα. Οι διαφορες λιγες, βλεπω οτι στο πρωτο ντεκ εχει μονο παραθυρα καμπινων πλωρα και μεγαλυτερο ανω γκαραζακι, στο δευτερο ντεκ εχει μονο κοινοχρηστους χωρους χωρις καμπινες και το μικρο αλλουε, στο ντεκ της γεφυρας πρεπει να εχει μια μικρη αιθουσα κοινοχρηστων χωρων και οχι μονο καμπινες και βεβαια δεν εχει το πανοραμικο σαλονακι ψηλα που ετσι και αλλιως στη μετασκευη μας ειναι προαιρετικο.

Αυτες οι δυο μετασκευες βεβαια δεν ειναι μικρες και πιστευω πως δεν μπορουν να γινουν στις μερες μας λογω κοστους, αλλα αν μπορουσαν ελπιζω να ειχαν ειτε τη μορφη που εδωσε ο Λεωνιδας ειτε τη δικια μας, του Γιωργου και εμου. Ειναι πιο ομορφο, πιο συμμετρικο και πιο απεριττο το βαπορι ετσι σε σχεση με το συμπαθη Κοραη, παντα υποκειμενικα κρινοντας.

----------


## P@vlos

Μετά τις όμορφες μετασκευές σας, επιστρέφω και γω με μια πρόταση μετασκευής δυο ευρωπαικων πλοίων που λογω του ογκου τους και των ατσαλων γραμμών τους δεν θεωρούνται όμορφα απο τους περισσότερους παρα μόνο λειτουργικά μιας και οι δυνατότητές τους είναι αδιαμφισβήτητες ! Ο λόγος για τα Knossos Palace & Festos Palace...

Δούλεψα σε μια φωτογραφία μου απο το Knossos αλλα μιας και είναι αδερφά, οι αλλαγές εφαρμόζονται και στα δυο!
Knossos_org.jpg metask_palace.jpg metask_palace2.jpg

-Αρχικώς μάκρυνα 2-3 μέτρα την πλώρη μιας και είναι απίστευτα κοντή για 200μετρα ferries και ίσως είναι και ένας απο τους λόγους που κουνάνε πάρα πολύ  στον οριζόντιο άξονα (βαρκίζουν) όταν έχει καιρό.

-Στην συνέχεια αφαιρέθηκε η ντίσκο και το σαλονάκι μπροστά απο την τσιμινίερα μιας και είναι άχρηστη στο Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο που τα πλοία κάνουν τόσα χρόνια. Η τσιμινιέρα μεγάλωσε κατά 10%, μεταφέρθηκε ποιο πίσω και κατέβηκε ένα ντεκ (θυσιάστηκαν μερικές καμπίνες κ). Επίσης το ελικοδρόμιο κατέβηκε και αυτό ένα ντεκ και ήρθε πάνω απο τα εστιατόρια του πλοίου. Η δεύτερη αιθουσα αεροπορικών καθισμάτων και οι VIP αεροπορικές καταργούνται ή μεταφέρονται σε άλλα σημεία του πλοίου (πχ. στο χώρο του Κασίνο πίσω απο το μεσαίο σαλόνι).

-Τοποθετήθηκαν πανοραμικά παράθυρα στα εστιατόρια self service και a la carte και πίσω απο τις κουζίνες ανοίχτηκε ένα μικρό μπαλκονάκι καλυμένο απο τα πλαγια, για περατζάδα με θέα στην πρύμνη η οποία δεν θα είναι τόσο κλειστή και θα τροποποιηθούν λίγο οι καταπέλτες ώστε να διπλώνουν και να μην κόβουν την θέα κατα το ταξίδι (όπως στα Olympic Champion, Hellenic Spitit).

-Ως έξτρα εκδοχή, άνοιξα λίγο το πάνω γκαραζ στην μέση (όπως στα Europa & Olympia Palace) καθώς και μίκρυνα λίγο τα τεράστια σινιάλα της εταιρείας.

Γενικά πιστεύω σαν σύνολο δείχνει λιγότερο κουτί, δεν χάνει την υπεροχή του σε χώρους επιβατών συγκριτικά με τα άλλα πλοία της γραμμης που εξυπηρετεί και σταματά να κουνά τόσο πολύ λόγω του χαμηλότερου κέντρου βάρους με την αφαίρεση ενος ντεκ απο την μέση και πίσω.

----------


## Ilias 92

Έλα Μανώλη να το δεις… :Smile: 
Λοιπόν η πλώρη εντάξει το χρειαζότανε.
Αυτό το Καπιτώλιο πάντα είχα απορία τι είναι. 
Ωραία η πρύμνη πιο ομαλό το σβήσιμο της. 
Αν μπορείς βάλε μια τσιμινιέρα των καινούριων και κόψε ή χαμήλωσε  τα προστατευτικά τζάμια της πρύμνης .

----------


## Psarianos

Το Νήσος Σάμος :Surprised:  Πρόκειται για μετασκευή αυτού του πλοίου http://www.flickr.com/photos/5139970...57624215227153

hswnew.jpg

----------


## jumpman

> Μετά τις όμορφες μετασκευές σας, επιστρέφω και γω με μια πρόταση μετασκευής δυο ευρωπαικων πλοίων που λογω του ογκου τους και των ατσαλων γραμμών τους δεν θεωρούνται όμορφα απο τους περισσότερους παρα μόνο λειτουργικά μιας και οι δυνατότητές τους είναι αδιαμφισβήτητες ! Ο λόγος για τα Knossos Palace & Festos Palace...
> 
> Δούλεψα σε μια φωτογραφία μου απο το Knossos αλλα μιας και είναι αδερφά, οι αλλαγές εφαρμόζονται και στα δυο!
> Knossos_org.jpg metask_palace.jpg metask_palace2.jpg
> 
> -Αρχικώς μάκρυνα 2-3 μέτρα την πλώρη μιας και είναι απίστευτα κοντή για 200μετρα ferries και ίσως είναι και ένας απο τους λόγους που κουνάνε πάρα πολύ  στον οριζόντιο άξονα (βαρκίζουν) όταν έχει καιρό.
> 
> -Στην συνέχεια αφαιρέθηκε η ντίσκο και το σαλονάκι μπροστά απο την τσιμινίερα μιας και είναι άχρηστη στο Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο που τα πλοία κάνουν τόσα χρόνια. Η τσιμινιέρα μεγάλωσε κατά 10%, μεταφέρθηκε ποιο πίσω και κατέβηκε ένα ντεκ (θυσιάστηκαν μερικές καμπίνες κ). Επίσης το ελικοδρόμιο κατέβηκε και αυτό ένα ντεκ και ήρθε πάνω απο τα εστιατόρια του πλοίου. Η δεύτερη αιθουσα αεροπορικών καθισμάτων και οι VIP αεροπορικές καταργούνται ή μεταφέρονται σε άλλα σημεία του πλοίου (πχ. στο χώρο του Κασίνο πίσω απο το μεσαίο σαλόνι).
> 
> ...



Εγώ δυο τρεις παρατηρήσεις θα κάνω. 


Λάθος η αφαίρεση της Disco μπροστά από την τζιμινιέρα γιατί αυτό είναι ένα στοιχείο που ομορφαίνει το πλοίο και δίνει το κάτι το διαφορετικό και αρχοντικό στο πλοίο. Αν έχεις ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο όταν ο χώρος ήταν ανοιχτός σαν σαλόνι, απλά ήταν το κάτι διαφορετικό και πολύ ωραίο. Η τζιμινιέρα δεν μπορεί να κατέβει ένα deck κάτω γιατί έτσι κάνεις το σχήμα το πλοίου πιο ορθογώνιο και κατά συνέπεια ακόμα πιο κουτί. Η τζιμινιέρα πρέπει να ανέβει ίσως και ένα deck πάνω για δώσει στο πλοίο περισσότερη αρχοντιά. Τα VIP καθίσματα είναι στο καλύτερο σημείο του πλοίου και δεν πρέπει να φύγουν από εκεί. Η γραμματοσειρά στο πλάι επιβάλλεται σε ενα τέτοιο πλοίο να είναι μεγάλου μεγέθους γιατί απλά δείχνει κύρος και επιβλητικότητα. Για την αλλαγή στην πλώρη και την πρύμη δε θα διαφωνίσω.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μιας και αναφερθηκε οτι ειχε πωληθει στην MFD οπως και ο Ερωτοκριτος... ας το δουμε πως θα ταν αν και καλα ειχε φορεσει την εμφανιση της HELLAS FERRIES.Το σχεδιο απο το GA που βρηκα στο naviearmatori.


ARETOUSA.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μιας και λογω διαβασματος υπαρχει η καταλληλη... βαρεμαρα.. εφτιαξα και καποια αλλα σχεδια  :Very Happy:  

BLUE STAR 3.jpg


ARETOUSA GA.JPG


ARETOUSA HSW.jpg

ARETOUSA NEL.jpg


Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε!  :Razz:

----------


## Ilias 92

Κανε το και ΔΑΝΕ αν μπορεις. :Smile:

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Κανε το και ΔΑΝΕ αν μπορεις.


Γειτονα η επιθυμια σου πραξη...


ARETOUSA DANE.JPG

----------


## Ilias 92

> Γειτονα η επιθυμια σου πραξη...


Σε ευχαριστώ!!  :Smile: 
Δεν είπα τυχαία την παραγγελιά. Η ΔΑΝΕ το 1995 είχε στα σκαριά ένα πλοίο σαν το Αρετούσα που όμως δεν έγινε ποτέ, το μόνο που έμεινε είναι η φωτό που έχω για άβαταρ.

----------


## P@vlos

Μπορώ να πω σε Δανε του πάει!  :Cocksure:  Βαρύ και ογκώδες πλοίο, όχι τόσο ταιριαστό σε μπλε liveries

----------


## Express Pigasos

Τα Φοσεν του paint σημερα εχουν ορεξη και συνεχιζω... Ο λογος που κανω τοσα ειναι πως κατα την αποψη μου θα μπορουσε ανετα να αντεχε αυτο το πλοιο στις "μεγαλες" γραμμες του Αιγαιου

Για την ΑΝΕΚ...πιο πιθανο

KRITI III.jpg

Λιγοτερο πιθανο..
ARETOUSA SUPERFAST.JPG

Απιθανο!
VENTOURIS VSL.JPG

----------


## Ilias 92

Πάει το διάβασμα!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Express Pigasos

και τελευταια μετατροπη για σημερα..και για κανενα διμηνο..αφιερωμενη στη enatassa..

οταν θα εχουν περασει καποια χρονια..και θα μπορουσε να γινει κρουαζιεροπλοιο ;-)

QUEEN ANASTASIA.JPG

----------


## P@vlos

> Λιγοτερο πιθανο..
> ARETOUSA SUPERFAST.JPG


Είναι τέτοιο το μάρκετινγκ που δεν μπορώ να δω οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός απο  τα Ι-ΧΙΙ και τις γραμμές τους με χρώματα Superfast... Εϊναι τα πλοία που  έχουν αφήσει εποχή και οτιδηποτε αλλο σε αυτα τα χρωματα φαινεται μη οικείο και περίεργο!

----------


## Ilias 92

> Το Νήσος Σάμος Πρόκειται για μετασκευή αυτού του πλοίου http://www.flickr.com/photos/5139970...57624215227153
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138089


Φίλε Psarianos για εμένα  είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το αρχικό. Ωραία δουλεία!!

Ως συνέχεια λοιπόν της Αρετούσας, το νέο πλοίο της γραμμής Ηράκλειο Ρόδος της Λάζαρος sea lines, :Pride:  με το ίδιο όνομα για λόγους marketing  :Smile: !!arethousa 3 total black.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ποιός είπε πως το άσχημο, δεν γίνετε ακόμα ποιο άσχημο????

και ιδού 

Trakakis_IMG_2359b.jpg

Photo by Trakman

----------


## sylver23

Θέλω μια χάρη από τους ''ναυπηγούς''.
Παρατήρησα από φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο ιthakos εδώ το κλείσιμο της πρύμης του cruise olympia ώστε να μην έχεις θέα στα πλάγια και απορώ πως θα έδειχνε αν με την μορφή που έχει η πρύμη τώρα και τα καταστρώματα έλειπαν αυτές οι λαμαρίνες από τα πλάγια.
Θα προτιμούσα να το δω σε κάποια φωτο που το δείχνει στα πλάγια το πλοίο.

----------


## Aquaman

> Θέλω μια χάρη από τους ''ναυπηγούς''.
> Παρατήρησα από φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο ιthakos εδώ το κλείσιμο της πρύμης του cruise olympia ώστε να μην έχεις θέα στα πλάγια και απορώ πως θα έδειχνε αν με την μορφή που έχει η πρύμη τώρα και τα καταστρώματα έλειπαν αυτές οι λαμαρίνες από τα πλάγια.
> Θα προτιμούσα να το δω σε κάποια φωτο που το δείχνει στα πλάγια το πλοίο.


Εχω την ιδια απορια.Και επισης,κατι που ποτε δεν καταλαβα,αυτα τα πλαινα λαμαρινενια κλεισιματα στην πρυμνη,γιατι τα εβαλαν?Εξυπηρετουν κατι?Νομιζω τα εχουν και τα παλατια των Μινωικων και τα Νορβηγικα της ΑΝΕΚ.Και σε πολυ μικροτερο βαθμο και ο Διαγορας.

----------


## Ilias 92

Τον Διαγόρα μπορείς να τον δεις στο πόστ μου στην σελίδα 257 πιο πίσω χωρίς της λαμαρίνες στην πρύμνη.
Εντελώς πρόχειρα λοιπόν, δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς αυτό? Cruise olympia proxeiro 2.jpg
Απο το marine traffic.

----------


## Aquaman

Ευρηματικη η μετατροπη του Διαγορα!Τελικα ομως για ποιο λογο φτιαχνουν πρυμες με υπερυψωμενες πλαινες λαμαρινες?

----------


## sylver23

Αυτό εννοώ , σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ιθακη

> Ευρηματικη η μετατροπη του Διαγορα!Τελικα ομως για ποιο λογο φτιαχνουν πρυμες με υπερυψωμενες πλαινες λαμαρινες?


Απ ότι έχω καταλάβει, για να μην υπάρχει στροβιλισμός του αέρα και να κάθετε ο επιβάτης πιο "άνετα" (αυτή πρέπει να έιναι η λογική των κρουζ φερρυ)

----------


## Aquaman

> Απ ότι έχω καταλάβει, για να μην υπάρχει στροβιλισμός του αέρα και να κάθετε ο επιβάτης πιο "άνετα" (αυτή πρέπει να έιναι η λογική των κρουζ φερρυ)


Αυτο δεν επιτυγχανεται και με τα εξωτερικα προστατευτικα παραθυρα-σαν-πλαινες-τζαμαριες τυπου Μπλου Σταρ?Τουλαχιστον στα Μπλου Σταρ εχεις θεα,δεν βλεπεις τον χαλυβα.

----------


## Ilias 92

Οι αντιαισθητικές λαμαρίνες του Έλυρος* είναι παρελθόν*!!!!

elyros stern modif mikonos 1.jpg elyros arxiko.jpg

Η πηγή φαίνεται.

----------


## giorgos_249

> ποιός είπε πως το άσχημο, δεν γίνετε ακόμα ποιο άσχημο????
> 
> και ιδού 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138521
> 
> Photo by Trakman



Κι όμως έτσι είναι πολύ πιο όμορφο !

----------


## Karolos

> Κι όμως έτσι είναι πολύ πιο όμορφο !



yx.jpg Σαν καλό να είναι ...;;;

----------


## Leonardos.B

Απο την επικαιρότητα.Μιά  "μικρής εκτασης"μετασκευή,στο Liberty Bell,που θα του επιτρέψει να μεταφέρει επιβάτες,χωρίς να μπαουλοποιηθεί.LIBERTY BELL copy - Αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## High1

Πανέμορφο είναι πάντως έτσι! :Cocksure:

----------


## ιθακη

νέο πλοίο από την Attica 

IMG_7916a.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Το Highspeed 6 οπως θα ειναι σε λιγο καιρο (?)

HIGHSPEED_6 copy copy.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Το Highspeed 6 οπως θα ειναι σε λιγο καιρο (?)
> 
> HIGHSPEED_6 copy copy.jpg


πραγματικα η δουλεια που εκανες ειναι φοβερη...αλλα εχω να τη κανω την ερωτηση στο δημιουργο..θα σ'αρεσει να τοβλεπεις? Εγω νιωθω λες και βλεπω σκουληκι πλεουμενο  :Razz:

----------


## ιθακη

Λεωνίδα πολύ όμορφη δουλειά, μπράβο σου

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

> πραγματικα η δουλεια που εκανες ειναι φοβερη...αλλα εχω να τη κανω την ερωτηση στο δημιουργο..θα σ'αρεσει να τοβλεπεις? Εγω νιωθω λες και βλεπω σκουληκι πλεουμενο


Ποιο πολυ τους πηγαιναν τα κοκκινα.Απαισιο Εντελως το χρωμα.Απαισιο.

----------


## proussos

*Εμένα πάλι μου θυμίζει - και με το συμπάθειο - κάμπια...

*
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...=0CEkQrQMwDjgU

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> νέο πλοίο από την Attica 
> 
> IMG_7916a.jpg



Γιωργη, Γιωργη εφαγες την πλωρη... Γιατι ωρε;

----------


## ιθακη

χαχα, γιατί Νιόνιο η φωτό της μετασκευής προέρχεται από αυτή

IMG_7916.JPG

Δεν έκανα τίποτα παραπάνω, από το να σβύσω το μπροστινό τμήμα το δήλος για να μείνει το 2 που είναι από πίσω....

----------


## High1

> πραγματικα η δουλεια που εκανες ειναι φοβερη...αλλα εχω να τη κανω την ερωτηση στο δημιουργο..θα σ'αρεσει να τοβλεπεις? Εγω νιωθω λες και βλεπω σκουληκι πλεουμενο


Μπορεί να μην είναι όλο πράσινο ρε παιδιά! Μπορεί να είναι λευκό, να έχει το λογότυπο της Cosmote και κύμματα πράσινα πρίν το C  :Uncomfortableness:  Μην τα καταδικάζουμε. Ας ανανεωθούν και λίγο τα καραβάκια και το βασικότερο, να ταξιδεύουν!!
Δεν το κάνετε κι έτσι όπως λέω να το δούμε? :Pride:

----------


## ιθακη

Τελικά θα το δούμε μπλέ?????

IMG_7373.jpg

Τελικά του πάει το μητρικό του μπλέ αυτού του καραβιού....

Πηγή

Συγνώμη αν έχει ξανά ανέβει η μετασκευή από άλλο μέλος....

----------


## Express Pigasos

να το ξαναδουμε μπλε θες να πεις!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

Ναι αλλά δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω τα πρώτα μπλέ, με αυτά τα μπλέ σινιάλα.... τα πρώτα είναι εκτός συναγωνισμού....

----------


## P@vlos

Ενα πλοίο που πολλοί θα θελαν να δουν σε ελληνικά νερά μιας και σε διαφορες συζητήσεις την συγκεκριμένη σειρά την έχουμε χαρακτηρίσει επιβλητική, όμορφη και αρχοντοβάπορα. Πόσο μάλλον αν είναι με σινιάλα που κρύβουν τον όγκο τους... Ο λόγος για το Crown of Scandinavia (πλέον Crown Seaways) και τα αδερφάκια του (Amorella, Gabriella, Isabella) !

Φυσικά με σινιάλα Golden Star Ferries και όνομα Golden Star Andros!

GSAndros_2kpix.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Παύλο πολύ όμορφη η μετασκευή σου.... Αμφιβάλλω όμως κατά πόσο θα έρθει ένα βαπόρι 170 μέτρων αυτούς τους καιρούς στην χώρα μας....

----------


## P@vlos

Απλά αν θέλει η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία να έχει μέλλον και να έχει το πάνω χέρι στην γραμμή ολόκληρη και όχι μόνο στους Ανδριώτες επιβάτες θα πρέπει να πάρει κάτι με μέλλον και όχι 30 ετών και βάλε. Πρέπει να έχει μεγαλύτερο γκαράζ, πολλούς χώρους επιβατών για να μην στοιβάζονται όλοι σε πλαστικές καρέκλες και να χωράει και στα λιμάνια. Ένα οικονομικό Blue Star Delos δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια  :Smile:  (θα κοστίσει ουτε τα μισά λεφτα όμως). 

Στην τελική δεν μπορείς να ψάχνεις πλοιο να αντικαταστήσεις το Superferry II σε ορίζοντα ενα-δυο χρόνων με 4 και 5 εκατομμύρια...

----------


## Ergis

Μήνυμα προς του; απανταχού καλλιτέχνες μας...
Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω το Μακεδονία ολοκληρωμένο.
Θα μπορουσε κάποιος να τελειώσει ένα έργο που τελικά δεν ολοκληρώθηκε (δυστυχώς) ποτε;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων :Single Eye:

----------


## leonidas

Οριστε λοιπον το Μακεδονια, ετσι οπως θα ηταν αν ειχε ολοκλρωθει....

685570 copy.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Λεωνίδα, άψογος..... πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά..... εμένα προσωπικά μου αρέσει πολύ.... μήπως, αν δεν σου είναι κόπος, να κάνεις και μία τελείως προφίλ, είτε δεξί είτε αριστερό)???

----------


## sylver23

Συγγνώμη αλλά απαίσιο!!!!!! Άλλο πλοίο πλώρα, άλλο πρύμα, άλλο εδώ , άλλο εκεί , αλλο παραπέρα.

Λεο πολύ καλή η δουλειά σου και μόνο  :Fat:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Οριστε λοιπον το Μακεδονια, ετσι οπως θα ηταν αν ειχε ολοκλρωθει....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141326


*
Πανέμορφη η μετασκευή, πανέμορφο και το πλοίο ! Κρίμα......*

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε Λεωνίδα μπράβο για τη δουλειά σου!

----------


## Ergis

> Οριστε λοιπον το Μακεδονια, ετσι οπως θα ηταν αν ειχε ολοκλρωθει....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141326


leo φανταστική η δουλειά σου!!Σ'ευχαριστώ :Single Eye: 
Εμένα εξακολουθεί να μου αρέσει και ετσι το πλοίο!!

----------


## Blitz-X

Leo, μπράβο ωραίο το ρετούς της φωτογραφίας!!!

Όσο για το βαπόρι, με το συμπάθειο κιόλας και λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά, απ' το να καταντούσε έτσι, καλύτερα να το φάει η φλόγα στην παραλία... απλά έκτρωμα  :Apologetic: 

ΜΦΧ

----------


## P@vlos

Σαν μικρο Λισσος θα γινοταν... Εκτρωμα!!!

----------


## filippos1

Θα ήταν εύκολο σας παρακαλώ πολύ να εχώ superferry ii ή Πηνελόπη Α με κλειστού τύπου βάρκες;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Kefalonia_metaskeui_3_m.jpg

Ειχα κανει και παλαιοτερα την ιδια μετασκευη απλα τοτε ειχε τη ριγα, πλεον την ανεβαζω χωρις ριγα. Η περιγραφη της μετασκευης στην παρακατω παραθεση που βεβαια υπαρχει και η φωτογραφια με την ιδια μετασκευη με τη ριγα.




> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 135998
> 
> 
> Μα ηδη εχουμε ετοιμο το επομενο.
> 
> 
> Λοιπον το αγαπημενο γιαπωνεζικο σκαρι των 20+ κομβων εχει υποστει τις εξης λιγες και απλες αλλαγες. Η μικρη περατζαδα στο κυριως ντεκ που ηταν πλωρα απο τα φουγαρα και το εκανε πιο "πισωβαρο" στο ματι πηρε δρομο και πλεον οι εσωτερικοι χωροι του κυριως ντεκ καταλαμβανουν παντου ολο το πλατος του πλοιου. Ετσι για τα γουστα μου εγινε πιο καλοζυγισμενο στο ματι ενω σε αυτο βοηθησε και η αλλαγη στα παραθυρα που πλεον παντου ειναι ιδια με του πλωριου σαλονιου ωστε να μην υπαρχει η ασυμμετρια με τα πρυμια που ηταν πολυ ψηλοτερα... Βαρκες δεν εχουμε, αλλα εχουμε τρια MES σε καθε πλευρα, τα δυο σχεδιασμενα στο κυριως ντεκ και το αλλο στην αλανα.
> 
> 
> Θα ηθελα τη γνωμη των φιλων Επτανησιων.

----------


## Agrino

Αν και δεν είμαι Επτανήσιος, να εκφέρω γνώμη, αλλά και μία πρόταση;  :Smile: 

Captain Nionios μου αρέσει η συγκεκριμένη μετασκευή (αναφέρομαι στην συγκεκριμένη επειδή δεν μου έρχονται στο μυαλό άλλες που έχεις κάνει, όχι γιατί δεν μου αρέσουν οι υπόλοιπες  :Wink:  ), και συμφωνώ ότι χωρίς την περατζάδα μπροστά από τα φουγάρα το πλοίο μοιάζει πιο αρμονικό. Έχω να προτείνω, όμως, και άλλη μια παρέμβαση, την μεταφορά της περατζάδας αυτής πίσω από τα φουγάρα, κάτι που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα η μορφή του πλοίου να σβήνει πιο αρμονικά όχι σε προφίλ αλλά σε κάτοψη..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χαχαχαχαχα τα ιδια πραγματα σκεφτομαστε... Ακριβως τη μετασκευη που θες την εχω κανει παλαιοτερα εδω .

Να σου πω την αληθεια αν το ειχαν μετακευασει ετσι εξ'αρχης γνωμη μου ειναι πως θα αρεσε περισσοτερο γιατι αν και αφηνει λιγο χτισμενο, σε ολο το πλατος, χωρο πρυμα απο την περατζαδα, κανει το βαπορι να σβηνει πιο καλα και το κανει λιγοτερο "πισωβαρο" στο ματι.

Βεβαια πιο ωραια εκδοχη για μενα ειναι η παραπανω με το βαπορι να εχει ολο το ντεκ ενιαια χτισμενο σε ολο το πλατος.

----------


## Agrino

Α γειά σου! Και έλεγα, κάπου την έχω ξαναδεί, αλλά λίγο η ώρα, λίγο η κούραση δεν είχα κουράγιο να ψάξω. Ευχαριστώ! Και οι δύο μετασκευές είναι καλύτερες από την παρούσα μορφή, σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω ανεπιφύλακτα. Καλώς να ορίσει το πλοίο στα μέρη σας!  :Smile:

----------


## ιθακη

Λοιπόν, μιας και τελείωσαν τα σινιάλα του, έχω να κάνω μια παρατήρηση... Το αρχικό σχέδιο εδώ

Κοιτάξτε πόσο καλύτερο θα ήταν αν λεγόταν η εταιρία όπως αρχικά υπολόγιζαν και αν υπήρχε και σαφής διαχωρισμός των δύο λέξεων

IMG_8496a.jpg

Και εδώ το τελικό όνομα τις εταιρίας...
IMG_8496b.jpg

και επιδή κάποιος μου είπε πως αν το κάνανε έτσι δεν θα έδινε την μορφή του συνδέσμου που έχουν για link της εταιρίας, ας το δούμε με τον σωστό τρόπο γραφής στην γλώσσα του διαδικτύου με την χρήση του underscore
IMG_8496c.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιωργη για μενα δεν ειναι ασχημα, απλα θα ηθελα να εχουν την κλασικη μορφη. Διαχωρισμενες οι δυο λεξεις, να ξεκινα με κεφαλαιο το Lines και να μην εχει com...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν και εχουμε ξανακανει μετασκευη στο, προκληκτικο για αλλαγες, γιαπωνεζικο σκαρι ειπα να του κανω αλλες δυο μιας και ο φιλος vinman ανεβασε μια φανταστικη και ιδανικη για μετασκευη, φωτογραφια στο facebook...

Το βαπορι υπεστη τις εξης αλλαγες. 

Στην *πρωτη μετασκευη* στο πρωτο ντεκ επιβατων, πλωρα εχει καμπινες, πρυμα ανω γκαραζ ιχ και στο δευτερο ντεκ, ολους τους κοινοχρηστους εσωτερικους χωρους. Επισης πισω απο τη γεφυρα επεκταθηκε μερικα μετρα η υπερκατασκευη ωστε να χωρεσουν πιο πολλες καμπινες πληρωματος. Με αυτη τη μετασκευη στους εσωτερικους κοινοχρηστους χωρους θα παιρνει περιπου 600-625 ατομα και στα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα περιπου 400-425. Αν το πληρωμα ειναι γυρω στα 50-55 ατομα, μενουν περιπου 28 καμπινες για επιβατες στο πρωτο ντεκ επιβατων, δηλαδη καπου στα *100 κρεβατια*. *Το πρωτοκολλο θα ειναι κοντα στους 1050 επιβατες*.

Η *δευτερη μετασκευη* ειναι παρομοια με την πρωτη μονο που στο πρωτο ντεκ ενα μερος των καμπινων εχει γινει μια μεγαλη αιθουσα αεροπορικων. Πλεον στους εσωτερικους κοινοχρηστους χωρους θα παιρνει περιπου 800-825 και στα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα το ιδιο με πριν, περιπου 400-425. Πλεον ομως μενουν μονο 5 καμπινες για επιβατες και περιπου *20 κρεβατια*. *Το πρωτοκολλο θα ειναι κοντα στους 1170 επιβατες*.

Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις η χωριτηκοτητα σε ιχ θα ειναι ειναι περιπου 170 ενω με μικρα παταρια στο κυριως γκαραζ θα παει στα 200.

Το βαπορι σε αυτες τις μετασκευες διατηρησε την κλασικη γιαπωνεζικη γεφυρα και πλωρη χωρις να μπασταρδευτει με εκσυχρονιστικες αλλαγες.


Η πρωτη μετασκευη.

Odysseas_Elytis_metaskeui_1.jpg


Η δευτερη μετασκευη.

Odysseas_Elytis_metaskeui_2.jpg


Η παρουσα μορφη του.

Odysseas_Elytis_vinman.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Νιόνιο, πάρα πολύ όμορφη η μετασκευή σου.... Μιά πρόταση μου, το σαλόνι με τις αεροπορικές που έβαλες πίσω από τις καμπίνες του πρώτου ντέκ,μήπως να μου τις έκανες στην υπερκατασκευή πίσω από την γέφυρα, σαν συνέχεια των καμπινών, μέχρι τα φουγάρα????και το υπόλοιπο sun deck θα είναι από τα φουγάρα και πίσω.... Έτσι και το μεγάλο πρωτόκολο τις δεύτερης μετασκευής έχεις, και τις πολλές καμπίνες τις πρώτης...

2 σε 1

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν το κανω οπως λες για να παρει η αιθουσα τοσο κοσμο θα πρεπει να εχει αρκετα μεγαλυτερη μηκος και  να παει μεχρι λιγο πλωρα απο τον ιστο μιας που εκει η υπερκατασκευη ειναι σαφως πιο στενη, επισης εκει εχει και ο Κοραης αιθουσα αεροπορικων και ειπα να μην το βαρυνω τοσο.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αν και εχουμε ξανακανει μετασκευη στο, προκληκτικο για αλλαγες, γιαπωνεζικο σκαρι ειπα να του κανω αλλες δυο μιας και ο φιλος vinman ανεβασε μια φανταστικη και ιδανικη για μετασκευη, φωτογραφια στο facebook...
> 
> Το βαπορι υπεστη τις εξης αλλαγες. 
> 
> Στην *πρωτη μετασκευη* στο πρωτο ντεκ επιβατων, πλωρα εχει καμπινες, πρυμα ανω γκαραζ ιχ και στο δευτερο ντεκ, ολους τους κοινοχρηστους εσωτερικους χωρους. Επισης πισω απο τη γεφυρα επεκταθηκε μερικα μετρα η υπερκατασκευη ωστε να χωρεσουν πιο πολλες καμπινες πληρωματος. Με αυτη τη μετασκευη στους εσωτερικους κοινοχρηστους χωρους θα παιρνει περιπου 600-625 ατομα και στα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα περιπου 400-425. Αν το πληρωμα ειναι γυρω στα 50-55 ατομα, μενουν περιπου 28 καμπινες για επιβατες στο πρωτο ντεκ επιβατων, δηλαδη καπου στα *100 κρεβατια*. *Το πρωτοκολλο θα ειναι κοντα στους 1050 επιβατες*.
> 
> Η *δευτερη μετασκευη* ειναι παρομοια με την πρωτη μονο που στο πρωτο ντεκ ενα μερος των καμπινων εχει γινει μια μεγαλη αιθουσα αεροπορικων. Πλεον στους εσωτερικους κοινοχρηστους χωρους θα παιρνει περιπου 800-825 και στα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα το ιδιο με πριν, περιπου 400-425. Πλεον ομως μενουν μονο 5 καμπινες για επιβατες και περιπου *20 κρεβατια*. *Το πρωτοκολλο θα ειναι κοντα στους 1170 επιβατες*.
> 
> Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις η χωριτηκοτητα σε ιχ θα ειναι ειναι περιπου 170 ενω με μικρα παταρια στο κυριως γκαραζ θα παει στα 200.
> ...


Ψηφίζω την δεύτερη και καταθέτω και προσφορά αγοράς του σκάφους....  :Wink: 

Κούκλα το έκανες. Απλή ξεκάθαρη μετασκευή χωρίς υπερβολές..!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Νιόνιο,

να εκφέρω και εγώ τη γνώμη μου;  :Wink: 

Πώς θα φαινόταν εάν 

- άφηνες την περαντζάδα όπως έχει και έκλεινες μόνο τα πρώτα δύο κενά. Εκεί θα πάει το πλώριο σαλόνι και στο υπόλοιπο κομμάτι οι αεροπορικές
- πίσω από τα φουγάρα πάει το άνω γκαράζ
- ψηλώσεις τα φουγάρα 
- έκλεινες το ντεκ κάτω από τη γέφυρα και έβαζες ένα σαλόνι και εκεί έως τα φουγάρα. Από πίσω θα μείνει ανοιχτό το κατάστρωμα
- στο άνω ντεκ, πίσω από τη γέφυρα έβαζες τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος και πιο πίσω των επιβατών (έως τα φουγάρα);

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιωργο ετοιμο αλλα δεν μου αρεσει και δεν ειναι μονο θεμα ογκου που δινει στο βαπορι αλλα και θεμα ουσιας. Εκει που μπηκε η αιθουσα αεροπορικων, υπηρχε η τεντα και απο κατω της οι πολλες θεσεις καταστρωματος οι οποιες ειναι περιπου οσο πυκνες οσο οι αεροπορικες. Ουσιαστικα το μονο που εγινε ειναι να αλλαξει ο τυπος και να γινουν εσωτερικες βοηθωντας το χειμερινο πρωτοκολλο που ετσι και αλλιως δεν υπαρχει αναγκη να ειναι μεγαλο. Το καλοκαιρινο μενει ιδιο και μαλιστα ο κοσμος που γουσταρει να ταξιδευει εξω πλεον ταξιδευει μεσα ενω το βαπορι εχει βαρυνει και στο ματι αλλα και επι της ουσιας... 

Odysseas_Elytis_metaskeui_3.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Νιόνιο,
> 
> να εκφέρω και εγώ τη γνώμη μου; 
> 
> Πώς θα φαινόταν εάν 
> 
> - άφηνες την περαντζάδα όπως έχει και έκλεινες μόνο τα πρώτα δύο κενά. Εκεί θα πάει το πλώριο σαλόνι και στο υπόλοιπο κομμάτι οι αεροπορικές
> - πίσω από τα φουγάρα πάει το άνω γκαράζ
> - ψηλώσεις τα φουγάρα 
> ...


Μαρκο καλη ιδεα αλλα θα θελει πολυ δουλεια να το κανω, θα εχει οντως ενδιαφερον απλα επειδη θα μεινουν αρκετες εξωτερικες επιφανειες που ειναι πιο δυσκολες θελει μεγαλη προσοχη για να ταιριαξει με το χτισιμο. Επισης οι καμπινες πληρωματος πρεπει να βρισκονται και στο πρωτο ντεκ, πες οτι πανω εχεις 18 καμπινες μονοκλινες για αξιωματικους, θες τουλαχιστον αλλες 18 δικλινες για το υπολοιπο πληρωμα, δεν χωρανε ολοι πανω.


ΥΓ: Giovanaut ευχαριστω πολυ, με 17.5 κομβους παει σε πολλες γραμμες...

----------


## ιθακη

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που λέει ο P@vlos εδώ, ένα έχω να πώ

Έ ρε πόσο μπροστά είμαστε σαν φόρουμ, όταν αυτό που κάνουν σήμερα οι τις κοινοπραξίας, το είχα φτιάξει πριν 1,5 χρόνια....

και λόγο του ότι χάθηκαν από εκείνο το συμβάν, τα ξανα ανεβάζω

εδώ λοιπόν, σε φωτό που είχα τραβήξει την ίδια μέρα από την "πρώτη" άφιξη του πρωταθλητή *8-06-11*, και μετασκευή την ίδια μέρα....

DOKIMIO2.jpg DOKIMIO2a.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Σωστός!!!! Όμορφη εκδοχη αν και μαλλον δεν θα είναι έτσι... Το Blue Star θα είναι περιπου σαν τοτε που έκανε την γραμμη στο Zeebrugge για λογαριασμό της Superfast

----------


## iclink

P@vlos ουτε σαν τοτε στο Zeebrugge ειναι! Το logo ειναι πολυ ... minimal

----------


## Ilias 92

Με αφορμή λοιπόν το αφιέρωμα στις φορεσιές του Μυτιλήνη από τον χρήστη Nikosnasia έκανα μια μικροαλλαγή την οποία δεν  τη λέω όποιος την βρει πρώτος θα κερδίσει μια 6αδα μπύρες παραγωγής μου! :Smile:  :Smile:  mytilini nikosnasia METASKEYH.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Με αφορμή λοιπόν το αφιέρωμα στις φορεσιές του Μυτιλήνη από τον χρήστη Nikosnasia έκανα μια μικροαλλαγή την οποία δεν  τη λέω όποιος την βρει πρώτος θα κερδίσει μια 6αδα μπύρες παραγωγής μου! mytilini nikosnasia METASKEYH.jpg


 _ Στην  κορυφη των φουγαρων κατεβασες πιο χαμηλα το μαυρο χρωμα_  :Encouragement:

----------


## Ilias 92

> _ Στην  κορυφη των φουγαρων κατεβασες πιο χαμηλα το μαυρο χρωμα_


Συγχαρητήρια κερδίσατε!!!
Το είχα δει σε μια φωτογραφία στην Ιαπωνία ως Βεγκα με τέτοια περίπου φουγάρα.
Οι μπύρες εξαντλήθηκαν από τον άλλο μήνα ηδύποτα κρασιού!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Συγχαρητήρια κερδίσατε!!!
> Το είχα δει σε μια φωτογραφία στην Ιαπωνία ως Βεγκα με τέτοια περίπου φουγάρα.
> Οι μπύρες εξαντλήθηκαν από τον άλλο μήνα ηδύποτα κρασιού!!


 _Να εισαι καλα  φιλε  Ilias 92  πιες  _  κ_ι'ενα ποτηρι   εις υγειαν των μελων του nautilia.gr_ :Very Drunk:

----------


## P@vlos

Ας ανανεωθει λιγο το θεματακι. Οπως οι περισσότεροι θα εχετε δει οι φημες οτι τα ΑΝΕΚοπλοια Σοφοκλης Β. και Λευκα Όρη χτυπήθηκαν στην δημοπρασία απο την Blue Star καλα κρατουν. Έτσι αποφασισα (αρχικα γ να δω εγω πως θα ναι επειδη δεν μπορουσα να το φερω στο μυαλο μου) να φορεσω σινιάλα Blue Star στο Λ. Όρη.

Πλεον ειναι ολοκληρωμένο πιστεύω και περιμένω τις προτάσεις σας! Μονο που δεν εχω αποφασισει ειναι αν πρεπει να τραβηχτει μαυρη λωρίδα μεχρι πισω η να μεινει εκει ( τα τζαμια ειναι με καμπυλη και φαινοταν περιεργο στην δοκιμη).

LEFKA_ORI_BS_edited.jpg

Ευχαριστώ τον Captain_nionios για την συμβουλη να κατεβασω λιγο το μπλε προς τα πρυμα και τον Marioukos γτ η φωτο του απο το Marinetraffic δεν με δυσκολεψε καθολου  :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

George1.jpgΕντάξει το ξέρω έχω ξεφύγει χαχαχα σας το χαρίζω φίλοι μου!!!

----------


## ιθακη

Γεωργιε  και Παύλο πολλά σας μπράβο. Οι μετασκευών σας είναι πραγματικά πανεμορφες

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παυλο μολις το ειδα. Θα το προτιμουσα χωρις τη λωριδα, θα ηταν πιο ομορφο ετσι. Η δουλεια σου ειναι πολυ καλη και με μερακι, να εισαι καλα.

----------


## P@vlos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147651Εντάξει το ξέρω έχω ξεφύγει χαχαχα σας το χαρίζω φίλοι μου!!!



Πολυ καλο  :Wink:  Εχεις στηριχθει σε καποιο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ή ειναι δικο σου το σχεδιο?

----------


## gnikles

> Πολυ καλο  Εχεις στηριχθει σε καποιο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ή ειναι δικο σου το σχεδιο?


Δικό μου είναι φίλε μου.

----------


## PORTO LAFIA

Το πρώην Πηνελόπη Α. και νυν blue star Andros ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγια του.
  Οι φανατικοί οπαδοί της BS καμαρώνουν πλέον για την ακριβή τήρηση των δρομολογίων και τις εντυπωσιακές προσεγγίσεις που προσφέρει….      




bsa.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

χαχαχα, καλόοοοοο..... τι είπες τώρα..... ας το δώ αυτό και ας πεθάνω....Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια πάντως

----------


## ιθακη

> Ας δούμε μια προσπάθεια αύξησης των χώρων των fast του Μπάρι....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 133895
> 
> Φωτό είναι μέλος του φόρουμ, μάλλον του corfu αλλά δεν θυμάμαι.....


Πριν 8 μήνες το είχα φτιάξει, κατά τύχη.... σήμερα το ξαναδιάβασα ότι φημολογείται η επερχόμενη μετασκευή τους στα Fincantieri.... Λέτε να τα δούμε κάπως έτσι????

----------


## flash13

> Πριν 8 μήνες το είχα φτιάξει, κατά τύχη.... σήμερα το ξαναδιάβασα ότι φημολογείται η επερχόμενη μετασκευή τους στα Fincantieri.... Λέτε να τα δούμε κάπως έτσι????


εγω φιλε μου γιατι νομιζω οτι θα γινουν στην Τουρκια?για βοηθησε με

----------


## ιθακη

για αυτές τις δύο χώρες άκουσα κι εγώ σήμερα.... Τεσπα, είτε δεξιά μας πάνε, είτε αριστερά μας, σημασία έχει ότι λένε για μετασκευή τους επιτέλους, και θέλω να έχω το τρελό απατηλό όνειρο ότι εμπνεύστηκαν από εμένα......μουαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!! Τρομάρα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PORTO LAFIA

ha1_flat.jpg

  Ύστερα από την οικονομική της εξυγίανση, η εταιρεία προχώρησε σε κίνηση αστραπή αρπάζοντας μέσα από τα χέρια του ανταγωνισμού το osado maru…….
  Έτσι το όνομα Πηνελόπη θα υπάρχει για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη στην Ραφήνα….

(η αρχική foto είναι από το marinetraffic.com και με υπογραφή Hiroyuki Yoshimoto.)

----------


## High1

Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια!! Μπράβο Porto Lafia :Fat:

----------


## PORTO LAFIA

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
  Με αφορμή την αποχώρηση του πλοίου και τις μετασκευές που πρότεινε ο φίλος Captain Nionios στην σελίδα 271 αυτού του topic, 
προσπάθησα να δώσω και εγώ κάποιες σχετικά φτηνές επιλογές για διάφορες εταιρείες. 


Ξεκίνησα από Ν. Εύβοια. 

  Το evia star πωλείτε σε μια σχετικά καλή τιμή και την θέση του έρχεται να καλύψει το εν λόγο πλοίο κάνοντας ένα καλό δίδυμο με το Πανόραμα.


Odysseas_Elytis_vinman.jpg



  ΥΓ. H υπόθεση της κάθε πρότασης είναι τελείως υποθετική και δεν βασίζεται αναγκαστικά σε πραγματικά γεγονότα….. 




  (Η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι από την σελ. 271)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πραγματικα μια πολυ ωραια εκδοχη του πλοιου, ακομα πιο λιτη αλλα με ωραια κατανομη χωρων στο ματι... Πλωριο σαλονακι σε ολο το πλατος, χωροι πιο εσωτερικοι με σκεπαστες περατζαδες γυρω γυρω, ολα μια χαρα οπως και τα χρωματα...

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Μιας και θεωρείται σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι η Γκόλντεν Σταρ θα αποκτήσει το Osado Maru, είπα να το μετασκευάσω και να το βάψω με τα χρώματα της εταιρίας. Το όνομα αυτού Superferry III. 
Osado Maru GSF.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μιας και θεωρείται σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι η Γκόλντεν Σταρ θα αποκτήσει το Osado Maru, είπα να το μετασκευάσω και να το βάψω με τα χρώματα της εταιρίας. Το όνομα αυτού Superferry III. 
> Osado Maru GSF.jpg


 Να είσαι καλά Γιώργο μου πολύ ωραίο !!!

----------


## Karolos

osadomaru_7_3.jpg Και μιά από μένα, στίς τόσο όμορφες δουλειές των άλλων φίλων.

----------


## Karolos

> osadomaru_7_3.jpg Και μιά από μένα, στίς τόσο όμορφες δουλειές των άλλων φίλων.


 osadomaru_8_3.jpgKαι μιά άλλη ιδέα.

----------


## ιθακη

> osadomaru_8_3.jpgKαι μιά άλλη ιδέα.


Kάρολε πραγματικά πολλά μπράβο. η "Σουπερφεροποίηση"  του με την ίδια πρύμη του πάει πολύ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παρα πολυ καλες προσπαθειες, με μερακι και γουστο. Φαινεται οτι το βαπορι εχει τα φοντα για να γινει πολυ συμπαθητικο και ελπιζω στον καθρεφτη να εχει οντως πλωριο μπαλκονι.

Οσον αφορα τις μετασκευες σας εχουν ολες ενα χαρακτηριστικο που ειναι ωραιο, παραπεμπει στο παρελθον αλλα θεωρω πως ειναι δυσκολο να το δουμε στην πραξη... Εχετε βαλει κοινοχρηστους χωρους σε ολο το πρωτο ντεκ πανω απο το κυριως γκαραζ, δηλαδη στο στιλ σχεδον ολων των ευρωπαικων ποσταλιων του '60-'70 που εκαναν τεραστια καριερα στη χωρα μας. Πιστευω ομως οτι συμφωνα με τα τωρινα προτυπα τουλαχιστον το μισο πρωτο ντεκ πανω απο το κυριως γκαραζ, θα γινει γκαραζακι ι.χ. και το υπολοιπο μισο ειτε μονο καμπινες πληρωματος, ειτε καμπινες πληρωματος και ενα μικρο σαλονακι.

Θα ειναι πολυ ωραιο ολο αυτο το ντεκ να μην εχει γκαραζακι αλλα δεν το νομιζω.

----------


## ιθακη

> Ας δούμε μια προσπάθεια αύξησης των χώρων των fast του Μπάρι....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 133895
> 
> Φωτό είναι μέλος του φόρουμ, μάλλον του corfu αλλά δεν θυμάμαι.....



σε συνέχεια της μετασκευής που έκανα 3-1-13, να ξαναβάλω και άλλη μια που είχα κάνει 7-07-09 

P7070294sf1.jpg

απ όσο ξέρω, η μετασκευή δεν θα είναι έτσι, θα μοιάζει ποιό πολύ με αυτή στην παράθεση παραπάνω, αλλά με ποιό μικρή έκταση

----------


## CORFU

> Ας δούμε μια προσπάθεια αύξησης των χώρων των fast του Μπάρι....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 133895
> 
> Φωτό είναι μέλος του φόρουμ, μάλλον του corfu αλλά δεν θυμάμαι.....


Σωστοs δικια μου ειναι

----------


## Ilias 92

Μιας και έχει καιρό να κινηθεί το θέμα να βάλω μια πρόχειρη μετασκευή που έκανα μόλις στο πρώην Voyager  της ROC στο καθρέπτη της πλώρης και στην γέφυρα. 
COSTA_VOYAGER metaskeyh.jpg COSTA_VOYAGER.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Μιας και πάλι έχει αραχνιάσει το θεματάκι, ας το ξαραχνιάσουμε λίγο......

Για να δούμε πως θα είναι το ναυλωμένο ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ Ι μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες.....
zante 1.jpg

----------


## NIKOSKO

ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΑΝΤΑΞΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ

----------


## PORTO LAFIA

Μια εκδοχή του styra diamond ως Κάρυστος, με ιστορικά χρώματα του Ν. Ευβοϊκού.

  (η αρχική φωτογραφία είναι από  αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο)



STYRA.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Ήταν ενα από τα αγαπημένα μου νήματα του φόρουμ...... Αράχνιασε...... Ας το κινήσουμε λίγο.....

Ο φίλος ο captain nionios ήθελε χθες να δει πως περίπου θα βγεί το νέο ύψωμα του μπλέ χρώματος στο πλοίο 

Κι επειδή η δεξαμενή, δεν βλέπω να έρχεται, ας δούμε πως πρόκειτε να γίνει το Νήσος Κεφαλονιά

Photo μη δημοσιευμένη, του φιλου Appia1978, από ένα ομαδικό ταξίδι, στις 2.05.13

Nisos_Kefalonia_02.05.13_Poros_bl.jpg

Νιόνιο, δεν το λέω άσχημο, μου αρέσει κάπως....

Υ.Γ αν θέλει κάποιος ας φτιάξει το όνομα πίσω στην πρύμη

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο,

πολύ καλό μου φαίνεται, για να πω την αλήθεια  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ.: Ταξιδάκι, πότε ξαναπάμε;  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πρωτον εκανες φοβερη δουλεια, εξαιρετικη θα ελεγα.

Δευτερον νομιζα οτι θα ειναι χειροτερο, δεν το χαλαει πολυ αλλα πριν ηταν καλυτερο. Μπορει να ειναι και η συνηθεια βεβαια...

----------


## ιθακη

Πρώτον, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους 2 για τα καλά σας λόγια. 
Δεύτερον,  Μάρκο πολύ πιθανό φέτος το καλοκαίρι που το λέγαμε και με τον Νιονιο.
Τρίτον, Νιονιο θα φαινόταν μαύρο χαλί, αν δεν αφήσουν λευκή γραμμή στην πλώρη,  και την κάνουν τελείως μπλε όπως του European express

----------


## ιθακη

> Ήταν ενα από τα αγαπημένα μου νήματα του φόρουμ...... Αράχνιασε...... Ας το κινήσουμε λίγο.....
> 
> Ο φίλος ο captain nionios ήθελε χθες να δει πως περίπου θα βγεί το νέο ύψωμα του μπλέ χρώματος στο πλοίο 
> 
> Κι επειδή η δεξαμενή, δεν βλέπω να έρχεται, ας δούμε πως πρόκειτε να γίνει το Νήσος Κεφαλονιά
> 
> Photo μη δημοσιευμένη, του φιλου Appia1978, από ένα ομαδικό ταξίδι, στις 2.05.13
> 
> Nisos_Kefalonia_02.05.13_Poros_bl.jpg
> ...


Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενού μου σχεδίου, είχε ακουστεί ότι μπορεί να πάρει και την ποιό κάτω μορφή

Nisos_Kefalonia_metaskeuh 2_zpswhmgtbcg.JPG

Ευτυχώς, απ όσο έμαθα, απορρίφθηκε αυτή η ιδέα, και 99% θα προχωρήσει το προηγούμενο σχέδιο.

Εσείς ποιό προτιμάτε άραγες?

----------


## Appia_1978

Βεβαίως το πρώτο σχέδιο! Η λευκή άνω γραμμή στην πλώρη, χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε!!! Είναι πιο όμορφο έτσι.
Γιώργο, Νιόνιο, θα έχει σίγουρα πλάκα  :Smile:

----------


## trelaras

ένα μάτσο χάλια θα είναι αν το έβαψαν έτσι....όποιος είχε την ιδέα να βάψει την κούκλα μας έτσι τι να πω....

----------


## Ερνεστος

swhmgtbcg.jpg[QUOTE=trelaras;549930]ένα μάτσο χάλια θα είναι αν το έβαψαν έτσι....όποιος είχε την ιδέα να βάψει την κούκλα μας έτσι τι να πω....[/QU
επειδη η εμφανιση αυτη της κουκλας μου εφερε αμεσως στο μυαλο αναμνηση παναγιας χοζοβ. στο στυλ βαψιματος ειπα να τους δωσω την ιδεα να το κανιβαλησουν εντελως το καμαρι μας

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια εικονικη μετασκευη του Golden Ferry. 

Ελπιζω οτι δεν θα δουμε κατι πολυ αλλαγμενο και πολυ βαρυ στο ματι αλλα κατι απλο ισως με μερικες επεκτασεις των εξωτερικων ντεκ προς πρυμα, χωρις ομως πολλα χτισιματα νεων κλειστων χωρων...

Εν προκειμενω εκλεισα μονο την περατζαδα και ανεβασα το πρυμιο ρεμετζο πιο ψηλα, εκει που το εχουν σχεδον ολα τα βαπορια αυτου του μεγεθους. Πιστευω οτι αυτες οι αλλαγες θα γινουν με μεγαλη πιθανοτητα.

Gol_ferry5_metaskeui_mikri.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Μακάρι να μην μας κλείσουν την περατζάδα. Αν το κάνουν θα περιορίσουν αρκετά την πρόσβαση στα καταστρώματα καθώς το τελευταίο deck (πριν το bridge deck) δεν βολεύει μια και δεν νομίζω να τοποθετηθούν στέγαστρα εκεί.

----------


## f/b delfini

> H νε αγορα της blue star ferries.Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο εδω http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...6651-Lefka+Ori.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77203


Και κοιτωντας το τοπικ ως πολυ πισω βρηκα αυτη τη φωτο! Κοιτα να δεις που πραγματοποιηθηκε κατι αντιχτοιχο! :Tears Of Joy: 
ΥΓ. Σοβαρα η τσιμινιερα ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απ'οτι στην πραγματικοτητα!  :Fat:

----------


## seajets

Μία πρόχειρη άποψη του HELLENIC WIND με τα νέα χρώματα της COSMOTE.

Σχόλια δεκτά
images.jpg

Η φωτό είναι από αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## ιθακη

Μετά από καιρό, είχα λίγη όρεξη.

gallery_3072_66_104245.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## George_345

Εεεε έγινε λιγάκι βορειοευρωπαικός........και τελείως απίθανο να τον δούμε μετασκευασμένο έτσιScreenshot_16.jpg

----------


## Georgius

Γεια σας και από έμενα.Αυτός είναι ο πρώτος μου ελαιοχρωματισμός.Έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και παλιά άλλα βρήκα την ιδέα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και είπα να ξεκινήσω με αυτό.
Aλλωστε το <<Αριάδνη>> είναι μινωικό όνομα.                                                         
ARIADNE.jpg

Η παραπάνω φωτο είναι από το marinetrafic

----------


## seajets

Σκέφτηκα να ιδρύσω μια δικιά μου ναυτιλιακή εταιρία και παρακάτω σας δίνω το πρώτο πλοίο της ΝΚ(Ναυτιλιακή Κερατσινίου), θυγατρικής της ANEK FERRIES(Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία Κυκλάδων).

Ιδού το ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ:

ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.jpg

Σημ: Η φωτό προέρχεται από το marinetraffic και το πλοίο είναι το DON PEPPINO.

----------


## BOBKING

Το Μακεδονία πως θα γινόταν αν τελείωνε την μετασκευή του
Εδώ στο Πέραμα το βάψιμο έχει σχεδόν τελειώσει από την δεξιά μεριά
1539334.jpg


http://www.shipspotting.com

----------


## BOBKING

Και αυτή η μετασκευή έφτασε στο τέλος της 
2166184.jpg


http://www.shipspotting.com

----------


## PORTO LAFIA

ds1.jpg

Μια υποτιθέμενη μετασκευή του πλοίου.
Αλλαγή πλώρης, μεταφορά γέφυρας εμπρός, επέκταση προς τα πίσω καταστρωμάτων, κλείσιμο κάποιων ανοιχτών σημείων του άνω γκαράζ.

Από κάτω η πρωτότυπη φωτογραφεία. Δεν είναι δική μου, βρέθηκε στο διαδίκτυο. 
gallery_3072_66_104245.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Ενόψει της τελευταίας αγοράς της Moby Lines...Και συγκεκριμένα του πλοίου Princess Anastasia της ST. PETER LINES μου δόθηκε η ιδέα να χρωματίσω το πλοίο σκεπτόμενος πως θα το χρωματίσει η Moby. Και έφτιαξα αυτό. Όσο αφορά το όνομα δικιά μου η ιδέα μετά από τα Moby Dada και Moby Zaza
Princess-Anastasia-St.-Peter-Line.jpg


Βέβαια η φωτογραφία ανήκει σε αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα όπου αναφέρει και την αγορά ενός ακόμη νέου πλοίου της του Moby Dada

----------


## seajets

Εφόσον οι φήμες για την αγορά του ALMOTTAHEDAD-1 από τη SEAJETS δίνουν και παίρνουν, φόρεσα στο παραπάνω πλοίο τα "δικά" μου χρώματα της SEAJETS, με θέμα το λευκό καρχαρία και το όνομα ULTRA JET!

295086.jpg

(Η πηγή αναφέρεται στη φωτό)

----------


## Giovanaut

Επειδη κάποιος καλός φίλος μου δωσε την ιδεα πάνω σε μια κουβέντα...  :Wink:  ΑΚΟΥΣ??

Untitled.jpg

πηγή: fleetmon

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Να το το καμάρι μας:

Το στοιχειώδες που λέγαμε (ε, και κάτι παραπάνω) :Cool: 

ASTERION II.jpg

και για το φίλο μου τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Αντίγραφο από ASTERION II.jpg

Από τη φωτο που ανέβασε το Nautilia 
(τα copyright αναφέρονται)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Α ευχαριστώ. :Smile New:  :Smile New: 
Το 1ο καλό φαίνεται,μόνο το όνομα θα πρέπει πιό πλώρα προς τα όκια.
Το 2ο είπαμε...μην βάζουμε ιδέες!

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Τι με βάζεις και κάνω βρε Βίκτωρα!!!  :Very Happy: 

(φωτό του Akis Dionysis)
elyros original funnel.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έτσι για το θεαθήναι.... την ξαναέβαλα, αλλά δε παίζει ρόλο. Σε περίπτωση λοιπόν που είχαμε αλλαγή συνιάλων....
436230363103348 ΦΤ - ANEVASA.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τι με βάζεις και κάνω βρε Βίκτωρα!!! 
> 
> (φωτό του Akis Dionysis)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188656


Θα μπορούσε να είναι κ έτσι.Ιδέες υπάρχουν.

----------


## agnostos

IMG_0076B.jpg

Μιά πρόταση για το Αστερίων 2 όπως (πιστεύω οτι) θα έπρεπε να είναι...
Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει!

----------


## agnostos

IMG_0076E.jpg

και μία δεύτερη εκδοχή με περισσότερες αλλαγές...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με λίγη φαντασία και με την βοήθεια του Photoshop....... οι τσιμινιέρες των πλοίων αποκτούν μία νέα αισθητική !!! 

IMG_0119.jpg__IMG_0119_p.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Βρε λέτε ;;
MS Daedalus2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό θέμα, αν όχι ας το μεταφέρουν ή να το σβήσουν.

*Μία νέα εξέλιξη στις βαφές των πλοίων*_28 November 2018
_


Ο ναυπηγικός όμιλος Samsung Heavy Industries(SHI) εφάρμοσε για πρώτη φορά παγκοσμίως μια νέα επίστρωση χωρίς διαλύτες, η οποία αναπτύχθηκε από κοινού με τη νορβηγική εταιρεία επιστρώσεων Jotun. Η νέα αυτή επίστρωση χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε ένα πλοίο μεταφοράς LNG χωρητικότητας 7.500㎥ .
Με βάση το γεγονός ότι ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει διαλύτης, ο οποίος είναι ένας τύπος πτητικής οργανικής ένωσης που χρησιμοποιείται για τη μείωση του ιξώδους των χρωμάτων για καλύτερη εφαρμογή, η εν λόγω επίστρωση είναι φιλική προς το περιβάλλον, ασφαλής από κινδύνους πυρκαγιάς και έκρηξης αλλά και αβλαβής για τον άνθρωπο. Επίσης ανταποκρίνεται στα αυστηρότερα πρότυπα των πλοίων, προσφέροντας εξαιρετική προστασία της επιφάνειας. Η εφαρμογή της είναι εύκολη, καθώς το ιξώδες της είναι χαμηλό ακόμη και χωρίς διαλύτη, ενώ είναι δυνατόν να επιτευχθεί το επιθυμητό πάχος με μία μόνο στρώση. Αυτό πρόκειται να μειώσει δραματικά το χρόνο ναυπήγησης, αυξάνοντας έτσι την παραγωγικότητα του ναυπηγείου.
Παρά τα πολυάριθμα πλεονεκτήματά τους, οι υπάρχουσες επιστρώσεις χωρίς διαλύτες δεν έχουν γίνει δημοφιλείς στη ναυπηγική βιομηχανία καθώς θεωρούνται αντιπαραγωγικές και δύσκολο να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε εμπορικά πλοία λόγω του υψηλού ιξώδους τους.
Με την ανάπτυξη της νέας αυτής φιλικής προς το περιβάλλον επίστρωσης που ξεπερνά τους τεχνολογικούς περιορισμούς, η SHI είναι πλέον σε θέση να ξεχωρίσει από τους ανταγωνιστές της στον κλάδο της ναυπηγικής βιομηχανίας.
Φωτό: Jotun
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μία version η οποία μου ήρθε παντελώς ξαφνικά και την έκανα πρόσφατα. 
Το πρότυπο το βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο.
MS Daedalus - AINAFTIS.jpg

----------


## leo85

Όποιος το έπαιρνε το πλοίο και το έφτιαχνε θα ηταν καλό, το πλοίο έχει μέλλον ακόμα κρίμα που κάθεται.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Όποιος το έπαιρνε το πλοίο και το έφτιαχνε θα ηταν καλό, το πλοίο έχει μέλλον ακόμα κρίμα που κάθεται.


Να αρχίσω να λέω πάλι ότι θέλω να το ξαναδώ να κάνει τη θρυλική γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης - Σποράδων - Κυκλάδων - Κρήτης ;;
Είναι αυτονόητο!!!! 
Με μία άριστη συντήρηση στις μηχανές του να μπορεί να πιάνει 20-21 κόμβους, και με μία άριστη ανακατασκευή του εσωτερικού του, γίνεται ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ!!!!!
Έξτρα μπόνους, αν θυμάμαι καλά, η πισίνα που διαθέτει στη πρύμνη! Για το καλοκαίρι και με σωστή εκμετάλλευση κάνεις φοβερό ταξίδι με αυτό το πλοίο!
Έχω μαρτυρίες από δικούς μου ανθρώπους, που το ταξίδεψαν και όσο ήταν στη Βενετία και στη γραμμή της Θεσσαλονίκης!
Για το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ και το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ, έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βρε λέτε ;;
> MS Daedalus2.jpg


Nαι, κάνε όνειρα αν το πάρει κ ότι θα το βγάλει ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ! :Wink New:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Nαι, κάνε όνειρα αν το πάρει κ ότι θα το βγάλει ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ!


Το όνομα εσκεμμένα δε το άλλαξα. Αν και σκέφτηκα να το κάνω "AQUA DAEDALUS"  :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour:

----------

